# Lacy's Indoor Grow??? (lots of questions)



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hi fellow growers alike,*
*Its been a long time since I have done an indoor grow. I certainly have enough 'buddage' to last a while BUT I ordered some seeds and am itching to start.*


*I have 17 kahuna? seeds and about 24 unknowns. 2 I got from a friend last week and the others I ordered an indoor seed selection from BCseedKing but unfortunately they did not come labeled. *


*I am going to grow some of the known seeds but I am also growing to grow about 5 unknowns from the seed bank and try and figure out which ones are which and with the help from you guys,I'm sure I will. Right guys?*


*I have only grown in the past with cfl's but LOTS of them everywhere but I want to build a 'grow room' or two. I have my cfl's for the seeds but now I am wondering about getting a 600 watt hps light for one room. We have a 'roughed-in' bathroom downstairs so I would like to build a grow room there. (this way i don't have to worry about drainage and additional mildew)*
*We even have the special dry wall etc to start.*


*I'm starting my seeds in 'miracle grow premium Seed Starting potting mix'. I know a lot of you sprout on the damp paper but I'm always scared that i might forget about them and they will get all dried out, plus I'm used to this method. *


*I know that the advantage of using a hsp light is that I can switch the bulbs once I want to flower. I also figure that a 1000 MH will be too big, plus hubby isn't impressed by this idea I think its too much also.............besides ...............*

*I'll just get another 400 hps later for another room.*


*I have done cloning in the past a few times but I just used that 'roots' liquid. I just realised the other day that i also have some cloning boxes that I got for cloning some clematis a couple of years ago. If I do find a special plant that is just the 'bomb' then I might consider cloning it just for fun. The only thing I don't like about this is that it increases my plant number with less yield*
*but I'm only concerned about that if and when i become legal. If that ever happens.*

*This is just a roughed out plan that I am starting. I'll add pictures and stuff later.*


*If anyone has any suggestions please do.*
*Thanks*
*lacy*


----------



## dankie (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good start Lacy! Lets see the pics when you get around to it!


----------



## Kant (Nov 9, 2007)

LACY!!!!!!

If you're getting a 600w hps now and want to get a second smaller light later i would suggest a MH light. you can use that for vegging and the hps for flowering. you're plants will love you for it.

PIIXXX!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*thanks dankie. oh i'm gonna picture you guys out.*
*lots and lots of pics!!!!!!!!*


dankie said:


> Sounds like you have a good start Lacy! Lets see the pics when you get around to it!


----------



## Kant (Nov 9, 2007)

awww. i have a feeling you're gonna spoil us with pictures


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Bud Bat!!!!! *

*So you recommend a MH light for vegging and the hps for flowering? *
*So I should be looking to get a MH now?*
*Why do you say this? I should do my research but I like to hear people's opinions and experiences.*

*Right now I just have the cfl's.  I don't even have any sprouts so there isn't anything to show. *



Kant said:


> LACY!!!!!!
> 
> If you're getting a 600w hps now and want to get a second smaller light later i would suggest a MH light. you can use that for vegging and the hps for flowering. you're plants will love you for it.
> 
> PIIXXX!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*But of course!!! BBB!*


Kant said:


> awww. i have a feeling you're gonna spoil us with pictures


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hubby needs the phone (dial up) so i'll be back.*


----------



## Kant (Nov 9, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Bud Bat!!!!! *
> 
> *So you recommend a MH light for vegging and the hps for flowering? *
> *So I should be looking to get a MH now?*
> ...


well the idea is, plants in the veg stage use much more of the blue spectrum of light. MH puts out primarily blue spectrum light so plants can more efficiently use the light. HPS lights put out primarily red spectrum which is used more efficiently by flowering plants. plants can thrive under both lgiht but it really comes down to how much of the light can plants use.

when people use 1 light the entire they choose hps because the plants spend more time in flowering so the most benefit would come from an hps light.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Lacy I can probably help you identify at least one of the mystery strains from BCseedking, I ordered the same thing planted 8 and I know 3 were Mango, so if you get Mango I can tell you...pretty decent stuff too. And all 8 tunred out female, the other five are unknown to me but they all look decent and they are budding up nicely. Oh and I have a suspicion that a couple are also Sweet Dreams will know soon. Can't wait to follow your indoor trip...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*While hubby is yakkin' 'bout fishing I'll explain what I was thinking. *
*First I need to build a room. I'm hoping to get some help with that part.*
* I was thinking of getting the hps first because I can use it for vegging at first then switch to the reddish flowering bulb for flowering.*
*I really can't afford to get both right now and it would be a waste considering I don't even have sprouts yet. I'm still dreaming but i'm dreaming big. To me that is!!!*

*I'm so stoked about this. *

*What do you use Kant? What strains are you growing? What do you use to clone your mothers? Clone boxes? Hormone root liquid? You grow hydro don't you?*

*You don't have to answer all the above questions. I'm just really excited about this and hubby can only listen about it for so long. Its like him telling me about fishing. (I need the smiley faces) *

*Oh get off the phone...get off the phone.....another fishing trip plan for tomorrow...ok already...get off the phone....*

*I'm just kidding.*

*Kinda!*

*I just saw a post that someone had that showed amazing plants grow in a similar bathroom setting, grown with a 400 hps. The plants looked awesome!!!*

*Do you think some people here might be able to identify some of my (indoor) plants if I were to add a selection of what they could be from the seed bank?*

*Ugh! dial up sucks!*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Ok but the light I am now looking at has a blue bulb for vegging and a red one for flowering.*


Kant said:


> well the idea is, plants in the veg stage use much more of the blue spectrum of light. MH puts out primarily blue spectrum light so plants can more efficiently use the light. HPS lights put out primarily red spectrum which is used more efficiently by flowering plants. plants can thrive under both lgiht but it really comes down to how much of the light can plants use.
> 
> when people use 1 light the entire they choose hps because the plants spend more time in flowering so the most benefit would come from an hps light.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Um. mango sounds familiar. This is good news. Sweet dreams...I'm not sure but I am also interested now so i will check.*
*Your grow sounds exciting. How long them for?*
*Thanks Gygax!*


Gygax1974 said:


> Hey Lacy I can probably help you identify at least one of the mystery strains from BCseedking, I ordered the same thing planted 8 and I know 3 were Mango, so if you get Mango I can tell you...pretty decent stuff too. And all 8 tunred out female, the other five are unknown to me but they all look decent and they are budding up nicely. Oh and I have a suspicion that a couple are also Sweet Dreams will know soon. Can't wait to follow your indoor trip...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lacy get something like this
High Tech Garden Supply

It does both giving you more options in the long run it can do both MH and HPS depending on your situation, I own one and it does great whereever I need it. Also I can definitely indentify the one strain Mango I mentioned earlier and I think I got some Sweet Dreams also from the same indoor mix. Both strains are decent, both clone easily and root fast.


----------



## Kant (Nov 9, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *While hubby is yakkin' 'bout fishing I'll explain what I was thinking. *
> *First I need to build a room. I'm hoping to get some help with that part.*
> * I was thinking of getting the hps first because I can use it for vegging at first then switch to the reddish flowering bulb for flowering.*
> *I really can't afford to get both right now and it would be a waste considering I don't even have sprouts yet. I'm still dreaming but i'm dreaming big. To me that is!!!*
> ...


hahahaha

i use a 400w ballast that switches between MH and HPS.

i'm growing NL. for clones i just dunk them in a root hormone gel, put them in rockwool that's been soaked in R/O water (reverse osmosis) and then pop them under the lights. 

I do grow hydro.


----------



## gardenandcats (Nov 9, 2007)

I also use the same type of lights as Kant and Gygax... I found a good deal on ebay for you..400w DIGITAL BALLAST GROW LIGHT 400 watt both HPS & MH! - (eBay item 110190339833 end time Nov-10-07 08:13:09 PST) There located in Canada so should be reasonable shipping... I have yet to do a inside grow..I used mine to veg in early spring then outside. I'm really thinking about doing a inside Areophonic grow. But Where I live we get alot a major Blizzards and usually loose power for a couple of days.. Areo wouldn't do well with no power for 48 hours or more. 
I'd hate to put all my time and money into everything and then lose them do to no juice to run lights and pumps. I have been hinting to hubby to get a generator.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Wow thanks gardens and cats. Thats awesome and very rerasonably priced. I had no idea there was such a thing.*
*I also live in the country and experience the same thing with the hydro. It sucks when it goes off and we also DON'T have a generator. You know, I never even thought of that but good point. We haven't lost it for a really long time. Only 18 hours at the most but still *


gardenandcats said:


> I also use the same type of lights as Kant and Gygax... I found a good deal on ebay for you..400w DIGITAL BALLAST GROW LIGHT 400 watt both HPS & MH! - (eBay item 110190339833 end time Nov-10-07 08:13:09 PST) There located in Canada so should be reasonable shipping... I have yet to do a inside grow..I used mine to veg in early spring then outside. I'm really thinking about doing a inside Areophonic grow. But Where I live we get alot a major Blizzards and usually loose power for a couple of days.. Areo wouldn't do well with no power for 48 hours or more.
> I'd hate to put all my time and money into everything and then lose them do to no juice to run lights and pumps. I have been hinting to hubby to get a generator.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Yeah. thats the same thing that kant and garden&cats say. Its obviously a good option and i so want to order that one off ebay. I could get it now. *
*oh. decisions decisions*

*Mango and 'sweet dreams' sounds very nice. I think it will be fun trying to distinguish them as they are growing.*


Gygax1974 said:


> Lacy get something like this
> High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> It does both giving you more options in the long run it can do both MH and HPS depending on your situation, I own one and it does great whereever I need it. Also I can definitely indentify the one strain Mango I mentioned earlier and I think I got some Sweet Dreams also from the same indoor mix. Both strains are decent, both clone easily and root fast.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*This light sounds like the most popular vote so I am very interested in it. *

*Pancakes?  I didn't know bud bats ate pancakes?*


Kant said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i use a 400w ballast that switches between MH and HPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 10, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Lacy get something like this
> High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> It does both giving you more options in the long run it can do both MH and HPS depending on your situation, I own one and it does great whereever I need it. Also I can definitely indentify the one strain Mango I mentioned earlier and I think I got some Sweet Dreams also from the same indoor mix. Both strains are decent, both clone easily and root fast.


I ordered my light from this place and was very impressed. i think it might have even been gygax who told me to buy from them. I am happy I did. I am having great success with my first grow. Plants look great. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Thanks orange! I forgot about that link. i will check them out also. This is a good idea because the light I was looking at this morning from ebay closes in a bout 7 hours and i don't want to make this type of decision under pressure. *

*Nice seeing you again orange.*
*I hadn't seen you in a while. *


oneyearorange said:


> I ordered my light from this place and was very impressed. i think it might have even been gygax who told me to buy from them. I am happy I did. I am having great success with my first grow. Plants look great. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## gardenandcats (Nov 10, 2007)

I also bought mine from High Tech gardens ...They sell alot of them on ebay..Lacy Ebay has them all the time..So no rush ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Lacy, sounds like you got your shit together, lol. Once you start growing, there is no stopping eh? I use both 400wt hps and mh, my ballast can take both, the ballast also has a cooling tube on it with a cooling fan built it. Do you have a hydro store around you? Homegrown Hydroponics is all over. They tend to have some decent lights. Grow on girlfriend, grow on  . Keep us posted.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oh good thanks garden and cats. I got myself into a bit of a panic because that one you were referring to was ending soon and I wanted to see if I could get the same thing in a 600 watt instead. I really like this concept. It makes sense to me.*
*Thanks garden*


gardenandcats said:


> I also bought mine from High Tech gardens ...They sell alot of them on ebay..Lacy Ebay has them all the time..So no rush ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hey Chi chi my friend. Yes I am addicted to growing it more than smoking it. I just can't stop now. After I cut down my outdoor crop and it was all dried and put away I realized that it was over  and it sucked. It almost felt like I lost a best friend or something. *

*I have enough seeds and enough enthusiasm to last a long time. And get this....hubby who doesn't smoke is pushing it. He actually enjoys watching me grow. I guess its the same with me seeing him happy with his fishing. We love to see our significant others in their prime. *

*thanks chiceh *



Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, sounds like you got your shit together, lol. Once you start growing, there is no stopping eh? I use both 400wt hps and mh, my ballast can take both, the ballast also has a cooling tube on it with a cooling fan built it. Do you have a hydro store around you? Homegrown Hydroponics is all over. They tend to have some decent lights. Grow on girlfriend, grow on  . Keep us posted.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Yes there is a hydroponics shop and the guy there is really cool. he even takes his dog to work which I think is adorable. He's about 6'5" and it took me about 3 tries before I got the courage to go in. *
*I know it sounds retarded. Really nice guy. now when i go I take treats for his dog.*


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome! Indoor is fun but you tend to look too much . 

IMHO!
I would got HTGS, awwwwesome place I used them. Stick with the 600 digi, aircoolable 'flector, however scrap their bulbs, go to your local shop and support them by buying an Eye Hortilux Super HPS. 

Next I would also ebay it for a light mover (don't buy the chain version) unless your local shop will be nice and work on the price. My local place is amazing, however they charge $300 lol. This will give you tons of room, and keeps temps and usage down.

In your veg room... Well, the same setup w/ a 400w MH would be nice (what I use)...

For system... well I would suggest you build a nice NFT setup with 5x5 post, but your power issue is scary. I worried too so I built this.

X - Black handle less buckets
X - Bucket inserts, I use 10" but I work up to it, your choice, 6" would be good!
X - Barbed T fittings
X - Rubber O ring seals
X - 1/8" barbed drip fittings
X - Blue drip spikes
Xft - 1/8" drip line (cheap get a ton)
Xft - 1/2" drip line
Xft - 1/2" Blue tubing (connects lines)
Xft - Air hose
X - Air stones (as many as buckets plus one for res)
1 - 20-50 gallon res of some sort (must be taller than buckets)
1 - 400+ GPH pump
1 - 1/2" drip line end cap
1 - Air pump w/ many outlets or a mani with many outputs
LOTS OF HYDROTON

Now let me explain this system and why it should work well for you...
The idea is that the res has two low mounted barbed T's one on each side. Each bucket will also have a T. The buckets will be connected with the blue tubing to the res in a "loop". Setup an airstone in the res and one in each bucket. Drill a small hole for the air line in the pot. 

Now setup your pump in the res. Take a piece of 1/2" drip tube around 2ft. long. Insert however many barbed 1/8" drip tees, just twist and it will pop in to the tube. Now install the end cap on the main drip line, plug it all into the pump and set in bottom of res. Now fit your 1/8" drip line to the fittings and run those out of the res. 

At this point you can fill the system, you should not have any leaks, it is a pretty easy setup. The bene here for you is that it creates a DWC system in the pots that will allow the pants access to some nutes, the hydroton will also pull the moisture from the air if the water is not hitting the pots. You can control the level by checking out your res. When it is working normally however the system does a great job of circulating the water. I run my drip system 24/7, as we all know the entire system wants to be at the same level so as the drip lines slowly fill the buckets with water from the res, old what is forced through the blue tube back to the res. 

You can also add a nice little ebb/flow table to the system. This is a great place to transition your veg plants to flower. You can then dump them in the buckets. 

Hope this helps, if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Kant (Nov 10, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *This light sounds like the most popular vote so I am very interested in it. *
> 
> *Pancakes?  I didn't know bud bats ate pancakes?*


we have to do something to cure the munchies


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2007)

relationship bliss...ones fishing the others gardening....doesn't get an more Canadian eh than that! Hey Lacy.....GR8 to see your continued enthusiasm....looking forward to following this.....GL 


Lacy said:


> *....hubby who doesn't smoke is pushing it. He actually enjoys watching me grow. I guess its the same with me seeing him happy with his fishing. We love to see our significant others in their prime....... ***


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Sounds like I got my shit together?*
*Nah!!! I just looks good on screen*


Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, sounds like you got your shit together, lol. Once you start growing, there is no stopping eh? I use both 400wt hps and mh, my ballast can take both, the ballast also has a cooling tube on it with a cooling fan built it. Do you have a hydro store around you? Homegrown Hydroponics is all over. They tend to have some decent lights. Grow on girlfriend, grow on  . Keep us posted.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Our bud bat is lookin' better everyday. *

*See... a smart bud bat.*

*Fdd should be glad to have you and your friends around. *
*A tad ungrateful of him, don't ya think Kant? *



Kant said:


> we have to do something to cure the munchies


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Well that makes sense to me. And I thought you guys ate fruit flies?? *
*Ha! Whata I know?*

*Maybe thats why fdd doesn't want you and all your friends hanging out at this place???.....*


*He doesn't wanna share pancakes wif yas all. *

*Maybe he thinks you'll all eat too many pancakes and have fat and lazy bud bats lying around....*
*too heavy to stick to the walls and stuff... *


*....and then....like there would be bat buds droppin' everywhere. *

*I dunno!!!*


Kant said:


> we have to do something to cure the munchies


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*OMG!!! BUDDY!!!*

*Wow! Thank you so much for taking all this time to help me out. That was very thoughtful and considerate. *

*Gosh. It seems like you really know your stuff but to be honest with you, this flies right over my head at this moment.*

*I'm going to have to read it over several times to digest all that you are saying, not that it isn't well written, it is, its' just a lot of new info.*

*This would be something I could work up to eventually but money is an issue at the moment and I have to purchase a light and materials to make the bathroom/growroom 1st.*

*This thread was written right down to the last detail; incredible.*

*I'm so blessed. I will print this out and most certainly try and follow what you are saying r32.*

*Thank you so very much fellow grower.*
*I'm so grateful *


r32 said:


> Awesome! Indoor is fun but you tend to look too much .
> 
> IMHO!
> I would got HTGS, awwwwesome place I used them. Stick with the 600 digi, aircoolable 'flector, however scrap their bulbs, go to your local shop and support them by buying an Eye Hortilux Super HPS.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yes! I think its important to have common interests to share together BUT I also think it is important to have individual ones as well. that way you have somehting intersting to talk to one another about. *

*I wouldn't want to share my life with someone who was, for lack of a better term, in my face continuously. *

*Yawn!!  Boring!!!*

*(besides:it gives one another a chance to share something new)*
*Yep! Canada Ehhh! Canada ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!*


tahoe58 said:


> relationship bliss...ones fishing the others gardening....doesn't get an more Canadian eh than that! Hey Lacy.....GR8 to see your continued enthusiasm....looking forward to following this.....GL


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 11, 2007)

hope every thing goes to plan lacy. all sound good. bet you cannot wait for your hubby, to bring home the fish for you to gutt and cook.lol do you also grow your own veggies too.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Oh hi crazy! hows it goin' buddy?*
*Yes, you're right! I am hoping everything goes as planned but like I mentioned to chiceh, it looks good on screen. *

*But noooo you're couldn't be more wrong about the fish thing. *

*Me!!! Gut the fish?????*

*Are you on dope or somethin????*

*have a good one.*


crazy-mental said:


> hope every thing goes to plan lacy. all sound good. bet you cannot wait for your hubby, to bring home the fish for you to gutt and cook.lol do you also grow your own veggies too.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 11, 2007)

me on dope. never.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 11, 2007)

lacy some time your posts are sooo funny.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*...... ha! that 'cause I'm one crazy chick. *




crazy-mental said:


> lacy some time your posts are sooo funny.


----------



## r32 (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it, quite a bit of info sorry haha. I would love to be fishing in Canada right now .

As for money, it's always an issue. The setup I listed is probably around $150 for 6-8 plants. The lights are the biggest cost, luckily HTGS has came into the market. I just suggest you weigh your budget AND your plans, granted if right now you can only afford $200... well I would wait. The reason is you will probably end up upgrading soon to bigger and better things. If you don't plan well your $200 investment may all be useless stuff you aren't using anymore. 

Just PLEASE get a solid system, lights are easily worked out... however don't get a cheap hydro system, it will be too small and a pain. I like the buckets, scalable system, cheap and easy, allows you to move plants where you want them! 

Now I am off to finish my coffee, blunt and pet the girls.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Sorry???? Oh gosh no! Please don't be sorry. I was totally blown away when I saw your post and am very very grateful.*

*$200 bucks I can deal with.*
*The list you had seemed like it would have cost a fortune but thats extremely reasonable.*

*I am jotting this down and having my hubby look it over 'cause I dont know what all of it is. *

*Thanks so much again for all your help. I am so gonna give you a rep for this one.*

*And yes Canada is great any season. *


r32 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, quite a bit of info sorry haha. I would love to be fishing in Canada right now .
> 
> As for money, it's always an issue. The setup I listed is probably around $150 for 6-8 plants. The lights are the biggest cost, luckily HTGS has came into the market. I just suggest you weigh your budget AND your plans, granted if right now you can only afford $200... well I would wait. The reason is you will probably end up upgrading soon to bigger and better things. If you don't plan well your $200 investment may all be useless stuff you aren't using anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2007)

Lacy, are you planning to do clones from your mothers to plant outside in the spring? I just designed a cool idea for a cloning table, very cheap too. I finished my rooms in my basement now too. One area will be clones and the other mother under a 1000 watt with a refelective hood. The clones will go on a table I made with flouro grow/aqaurium lights in shop light hoods (cheap at canadian tire $20), hanging from chains. All but the 1000 watt was cheap to do. I found a garden centre that still had some promix so I could re-pot my mothers. I ended up killing 3 ,. But the rest will survive and be even stronger now. 
Have you planted yours yet? Germinated the seeds? I have 10 White Widow to germinate this winter, it is so exciting eh?


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 11, 2007)

r32 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, quite a bit of info sorry haha. I would love to be fishing in Canada right now .
> 
> As for money, it's always an issue. The setup I listed is probably around $150 for 6-8 plants. The lights are the biggest cost, luckily HTGS has came into the market. I just suggest you weigh your budget AND your plans, granted if right now you can only afford $200... well I would wait. The reason is you will probably end up upgrading soon to bigger and better things. If you don't plan well your $200 investment may all be useless stuff you aren't using anymore.
> 
> ...


htgs ??? more info please, 
lacy how many plants are you planning to grow, all together, are you going to grow in stages?. so you get a harvest every few weeks. id get a 600 hps cos if you get somthing smaller, i bet youll wish you got a bigger lite, did you say you had a small bathroom to grow in?. you also cud use a garage ar shed?. just a suggestion.


----------



## r32 (Nov 11, 2007)

High Tech Garden Supply. Hydro shop out of PA, guy has killer prices on light kits (well on everything). I HIGHLY suggest them. Lacy, I may do a DIY post with photos if you think that may help some eh? All of this stuff can be bought at a local hydro shop. 

High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*This just keeps getting better all the time. *
*Yes i do have a hydro shop not that far away so i'll take in my list.*
*Thanks for the offer on the DIY post but I haven't even got sprouts yet. I just have my cfl's for them right now and am looking for somehting to get as far as lighting. *
*right now it looks as though I'm going for the 600 watt light that converts from MH to hps.*
*Thanks again*


r32 said:


> High Tech Garden Supply. Hydro shop out of PA, guy has killer prices on light kits (well on everything). I HIGHLY suggest them. Lacy, I may do a DIY post with photos if you think that may help some eh? All of this stuff can be bought at a local hydro shop.
> 
> High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*I have 10 seeds planted as of last night. I put them in soil because I have a cat that likes to knock over things like that and just might eat them.*

*Space isn't an issue where I am. I have a huge basement and a roughed-in bathroom. Its not even a grow room yet but I can still hang lights etc. I was planning on growing these, finding the best ones and making half a dozen or so clones of many 2 or 3 fav's. *

*A second room is certainly in future construction planning.*

*The garage is being used as a garage and hubby would not like that. *


crazy-mental said:


> htgs ??? more info please,
> lacy how many plants are you planning to grow, all together, are you going to grow in stages?. so you get a harvest every few weeks. id get a 600 hps cos if you get somthing smaller, i bet youll wish you got a bigger lite, did you say you had a small bathroom to grow in?. you also cud use a garage ar shed?. just a suggestion.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yes! Absolutely! Can you imagine the monster plants I could have then? *
*Waaa Whooooo!!!!!*

*I know that I'm gonna have too rooms. One for flowering and one for vegging once I get going but I am sure I will change things around once I know better.*

*Sorry for your loss. *
*May God Bless Their Dear Souls!!!*

*Thats better. I wanted to go 1000 watts but I am still 'negotiating' with hubby. He is saying that 1000 watts will show up on a hydro bill. *
*Why do you think I am stalling? *

*I really want some of that white widow. I've read so much about it and the pictures are to die for. *

*Yumm. I am hoping that I have a couple of them in my indoor selection. I got the mixed seeds.  Live and learn!*


Chiceh said:


> Lacy, are you planning to do clones from your mothers to plant outside in the spring? I just designed a cool idea for a cloning table, very cheap too. I finished my rooms in my basement now too. One area will be clones and the other mother under a 1000 watt with a refelective hood. The clones will go on a table I made with flouro grow/aqaurium lights in shop light hoods (cheap at canadian tire $20), hanging from chains. All but the 1000 watt was cheap to do. I found a garden centre that still had some promix so I could re-pot my mothers. I ended up killing 3 ,. But the rest will survive and be even stronger now.
> Have you planted yours yet? Germinated the seeds? I have 10 White Widow to germinate this winter, it is so exciting eh?


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 11, 2007)

w.w are good but if its your first time grow, i find there hard to keep from turning hermie, i dont want to put you off, but there quite prone to the hermie trait. but i have full faith in you lacy, what ever you grow. after the plants you grew this year, outdoor. im sure youll do great. shame you couldnt of had a harvest b4 xmas. i think i will have?. and were supp to be going away.mmm and i have 3 girl dogs, terriers all cumming to season around then. we breed.. going to be a buzy one.


----------



## Kant (Nov 11, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Yes! Absolutely! Can you imagine the monster plants I could have then? *
> *Waaa Whooooo!!!!!*
> 
> *I know that I'm gonna have too rooms. One for flowering and one for vegging once I get going but I am sure I will change things around once I know better.*
> ...


if your hubby is worried about the increased power consumption, tell him to think about all the appliances in the house that run. computers, furnace, water heater, refrigerator, stove, tv's, lights. a 1000w light won't even be a blip on your power use.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with the consumption thing. So you have to divert the energy and be more effienct elswhere. I done the following to avoid and spikes: tuen off al lights when not is use, turn off appliances when not is use ie: big freezer, extra fridge, wash in cold water and try to hand clothes to dry when possible, switched to all new light bulbs indoor and out, keep the temp inside lower, make sure all windos and doors are sealed good, my hot tub is set lower, etc. All these little lthings can help adjust to 1000 watt no problem.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*w.w?? Not sure what you mean. *
*If you are talking about cloning them I won't have a problem. I won't ever clone from clones but will always clone off the mother plant.*

*I'm trying to recall if I have ever even had a hermie out of all the plants I've grown, i'm not sure I have.*


*I don't have to worry about a harvest before christmas with all the stuff i have here. I think I have enough for a small army. *

*3 girl terriers all coming into heat. Ha! i don't envy you.  *
*Oh Lord! *
*I LOVE dogs but  I'd pass on that one. *


crazy-mental said:


> w.w are good but if its your first time grow, i find there hard to keep from turning hermie, i dont want to put you off, but there quite prone to the hermie trait. but i have full faith in you lacy, what ever you grow. after the plants you grew this year, outdoor. im sure youll do great. shame you couldnt of had a harvest b4 xmas. i think i will have?. and were supp to be going away.mmm and i have 3 girl dogs, terriers all cumming to season around then. we breed.. going to be a buzy one.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yes I know. I told him that just a regular computer alone can run that much. Could you imagine them investigating all the people for that kind of the jump in hydro.*
*Its pedley. I know that. I want to show this to him but he will just get pissed saying that I am saying too much. *

*I originally wanted a 1000 watt light. He said 400. I then jumped in with 600 watt before thinking so now I don't want to rock the boat so to speak. *
*I'm really syrprised because generally hubby isn't so much of a .*
*Maybe I'll just order one off ebay and use my paypal. Can I still get the kind that convert in a 1000 watt?*

*You guys DO realise that you are total enablers but I love ya anyway!!!!!*




Kant said:


> if your hubby is worried about the increased power consumption, tell him to think about all the appliances in the house that run. computers, furnace, water heater, refrigerator, stove, tv's, lights. a 1000w light won't even be a blip on your power use.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yeah. I know that but....*
*Men!*
*Ok not all men. *


Kant said:


> if your hubby is worried about the increased power consumption, tell him to think about all the appliances in the house that run. computers, furnace, water heater, refrigerator, stove, tv's, lights. a 1000w light won't even be a blip on your power use.


----------



## Kant (Nov 11, 2007)

tell him the time to get away with it is now. once people start turning on the heaters the power consumption will naturally go up. so how will they know that a 1kw increase is not just a heater? heaters run all winter anyway so they'll easily mask a grow light.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yeah. So true so true. He's an electrician by trade so there is no telling him anything when it comes to electricity*

*I think what I might to is 'accidently' have too many sprouts growing and realize that  oh my, I have too many plants for just a 600 watt light*
*I think i'm gonna need a 1000 watt instead. *

*I guess that kinda sneaky huh? *


Kant said:


> tell him the time to get away with it is now. once people start turning on the heaters the power consumption will naturally go up. so how will they know that a 1kw increase is not just a heater? heaters run all winter anyway so they'll easily mask a grow light.


----------



## Kant (Nov 11, 2007)

hahaha....i have one last suggestion. cry. crying is blackmail. it always works.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Oh yeah!  You're right. I CAN do THAT one. *
*But honey ......all my plants will die ...and..everyone at rollit up will call me a loser......it will All be YOUR fault ...*

*yeah that'll work.*

*Ok think of somethin' sad. *

*Thanks Kant *
*Oh the things we do for our weed.*
*you are a 'bad bud bat'  *


Kant said:


> hahaha....i have one last suggestion. cry. crying is blackmail. it always works.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*But seriously I can't do the spontaneous crying thing and even if I could thats kinda low. *
*My guys been very reaonable able my grow and I have become a bit greedy lately.*

*I've got my seeds planted in an old cooler that we used for camping. I only just planted them last night so I'm not expecting anything for a while yet. *
*I've added a 'not so exciting' pic below.*
*(I know, yawn)*

*I got a bit of help from my friend whom I've also added a pic of. *

*I recently remembered that I had these cloning boxes that I originally got for cloning some of my clematis but never got around to it so i now have about 24 of them.*
*BONUS! *

*I talked to hubby about it tonight and we both agreed that a 600 watt is the largest light I will have. *

*Later I'm just gonna add a 400 watt for another room. *

*Some pics below but nothing too exciting. *





Kant said:


> hahaha....i have one last suggestion. cry. crying is blackmail. it always works.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking good Lacy, you grow girl, lol  I can't wait to germinate my WW, determine sex and so forth. I am used to the current strain I am growing so time to try something harder. My cabinet grow will be done in december so the WW will go in then. I think I may try some hydro and some soil. We will see how many females I get.  Are your seeds fem? Or do you have to do the sexing thing?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*I forgot to add that I planted:*
*6 Kahuna seeds*
*and 8 of a mixed selection;*

*the choices being a possibility of these:*

*white widow*
*hash queen *
*haze*
*bc big bud*
*blueberry*
*god bud*
*northern lights x haze *
*bc shunk*
*kush *
*northern lights*
*bc mango*
*bc great white shark*
*sweet dreams*
*or bc ice*

*I don't know if I've ever grown any of these since all mine have been unknowns from bagseed BUT I am hoping that I get some:*

* white widow, bc shunk, and northern lights x haze*

*Whether or not I will be able to identify them is another thing. *


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thats awesome Chiceh!!! We share the same enthusiasm for sure. *
*I know what you mean about having the same strain growing for a while. I haven't been there but I can see how that could happen when either cloning or have a limited supply of seeds. Plus you just get too used to smoking the same stuff. It gets old fast. *

*Yes and you need a new challenge. So true. I am going to challenge myself to pick which strains I have out of the mixed selection I bought.  It should be interesting huh?*

*I'm not at the trying hydro stage yet, since there are soooo many other things I wanted try.*

*God this site is the BOMB!!! I Love it!!! I'm so happy. *


Chiceh said:


> Looking good Lacy, you grow girl, lol  I can't wait to germinate my WW, determine sex and so forth. I am used to the current strain I am growing so time to try something harder. My cabinet grow will be done in december so the WW will go in then. I think I may try some hydro and some soil. We will see how many females I get.  Are your seeds fem? Or do you have to do the sexing thing?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Oh! And no I didn't get the feminized seeds.*
*I just couldn't justify the additional cost and I have had a lot of luck with the female to amle ratio so i took my chances. *


Chiceh said:


> Looking good Lacy, you grow girl, lol  I can't wait to germinate my WW, determine sex and so forth. I am used to the current strain I am growing so time to try something harder. My cabinet grow will be done in december so the WW will go in then. I think I may try some hydro and some soil. We will see how many females I get.  Are your seeds fem? Or do you have to do the sexing thing?


----------



## Kant (Nov 11, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *God this site is the BOMB!!! I Love it!!! I'm so happy. *



we love you too lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Awwweee! *
*   *


Kant said:


> we love you too lacy.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *But seriously I can't do the spontaneous crying thing and even if I could thats kinda low. *
> *My guys been very reaonable able my grow and I have become a bit greedy lately.*
> 
> *I've got my seeds planted in an old cooler that we used for camping. I only just planted them last night so I'm not expecting anything for a while yet. *
> ...


RUN...it's a yorkie monster....what a cutie...he or she?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*Right!  She's a girl. She is as cute as a button.*
*Cuter even.*


bongspit said:


> RUN...it's a yorkie monster....what a cutie...he or she?


----------



## bongspit (Nov 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I forgot to add that I planted:*
> *6 Kahuna seeds*
> *and 8 of a mixed selection;*
> 
> ...


I had considered the mixed seeds, but I have limited room. so, I have stayed with indicas so far. I am growing bc kush and sheherazade, 2 in hydro and 1 in dirt, because they stay short and bushy...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*Yes! You're right. So you grow both hydro and soil? *
*I haven't stayed with any type because they have all been unknowns.*
*Looking forward to growing the kahuna and trying to figure out what some of the rest are.*

*I love a challenge!*


bongspit said:


> I had considered the mixed seeds, but I have limited room. so, I have stayed with indicas so far. I am growing bc kush and sheherazade, 2 in hydro and 1 in dirt, because they stay short and bushy...


----------



## bongspit (Nov 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Yes! You're right. So you grow both hydro and soil? *
> *I haven't stayed with any type because they have all been unknowns.*
> *Looking forward to growing the kahuna and trying to figure out what some of the rest are.*
> 
> *I love a challenge!*


when I germed my seeds 5 popped and I only have 4 holes in my setup, so I put the extra in dirt just for grins...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*Why Not!!!*
*I ...um...accidently may have dropped a few 'extras' also.*


bongspit said:


> when I germed my seeds 5 popped and I only have 4 holes in my setup, so I put the extra in dirt just for grins...


----------



## bongspit (Nov 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Why Not!!!*
> *I ...um...accidently may have dropped a few 'extras' also.*


the dirt one started out really slow, but now it has caught with the hydro...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 15, 2007)

*6 sprouts come up today. *


----------



## Kant (Nov 15, 2007)

YAY!!! *dances*


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 16, 2007)

good to here about you sprouts,. home there some good, plants/weed like you had this fall.

lacy remember my second harvest pics, well here is some of my 3rd harvest, im sooo happy with it. 3 time lucky,and all that.
here a few pics. 



View attachment 39270



View attachment 39272. what do you think, its like i want to tell every one i know, i can grow real weed, but like i said the only people who know is me, the plants and the dogs, oh , and you guys,lol.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 16, 2007)

*I didn't doubt it for a minute crazy, that you could grow. Now there's*
* some good looking buds. Very good job crazy. It looks awesome.*
*nice!*

*I know have 10 sprouts *


crazy-mental said:


> good to here about you sprouts,. home there some good, plants/weed like you had this fall.
> 
> lacy remember my second harvest pics, well here is some of my 3rd harvest, im sooo happy with it. 3 time lucky,and all that.
> here a few pics.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

11 sprouts as of this morning.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 17, 2007)

good to here lacy, keep up the good work, here my new ones. there going under 250hps in a few days.


View attachment 39498

View attachment 39499


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey Lacy. awesome...11 sprouts....great to hear! how long has it been for germinating to sprouting? I'll keep looking in to see how's it all going! good luck!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2007)

11 sprouts, good job, lol. How many more to pop up?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 17, 2007)

and the fun begins


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ooowwww! Nice crazy. You care just going crazy with your grow.  It sounds like you are having a blast. Good stuff!*


crazy-mental said:


> good to here lacy, keep up the good work, here my new ones. there going under 250hps in a few days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39498
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*It took about 3 or 4 days but I had them in soil. They came in at a bad time and I didn't really notice them until a couple starting stretching really badly. They have stems about 3 inches long and I don't like to start them off like that.*

*The others look good though.*
*Thanks Tahoe*


tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy. awesome...11 sprouts....great to hear! how long has it been for germinating to sprouting? I'll keep looking in to see how's it all going! good luck!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*I'm not exactly too sure the Chiceh.  I may have ....errrr................ummmm..............'accidentally' dropped a few other seeds.........in da soil. *
*(14?) I figured that not all will sprout and some will be males.*

*Yeah!!! Thats' why I um put some more in. Yeah. thats it. *


Chiceh said:


> 11 sprouts, good job, lol. How many more to pop up?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Oh yes!  The perfect distraction.*


kindprincess said:


> and the fun begins


----------



## Kant (Nov 17, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> and the fun begins


the fun never ends with lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Oh Kant.  Stop it! Stop it! *


Kant said:


> the fun never ends with lacy!


----------



## bongspit (Nov 17, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Oh Kant.  Stop it! Stop it! *


He Kant......


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*................*


bongspit said:


> He Kant......


----------



## Lacy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ok I get it. *


bongspit said:


> He Kant......


----------



## Kant (Nov 17, 2007)

bongspit said:


> He Kant......



le sigh


----------



## Lacy (Nov 18, 2007)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! *


Kant said:


> le sigh


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Ok its been a rough week and I made the mistake of not putting a light on my seeds so when they started sprouting, they stretched and got all spindly- like. I am now wondering if I should chuck out the stringy ones and start over.*
*Anyone?*
*Here's some pics.*


----------



## Kant (Nov 19, 2007)

you're up late...or early. i don't know. i didn't sleep. anyway they have stretched but it's not terminal yet. i say keep them around and get some makeshift splints ready. i use toothpick and thread.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Yeah I have put the light closer but I do now have either 13 or 14 seedlings but I think I might pop in a few more just in case.*

*I get insomnia bad. It comes with being bi-polar and I refuse to take sleeping pills.  Sooooo............*


Kant said:


> you're up late...or early. i don't know. i didn't sleep. anyway they have stretched but it's not terminal yet. i say keep them around and get some makeshift splints ready. i use toothpick and thread.


----------



## Kant (Nov 19, 2007)

I hate taking sleeping pills. i always feel like crap the morning after. I only take them when i have to.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*I know! Me neither. Its like a sleeping pill hang over and if you take them regularly, you never quite wake up. *


Kant said:


> I hate taking sleeping pills. i always feel like crap the morning after. I only take them when i have to.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

g'morn lacy (and Kant)....I'd keep the stringy ones to ....you're prolly gonna have some males to chuck....so you should still be able to manage those. good luck!


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 19, 2007)

hi lacy, i have 6 plants around the same age, mine were leggy like that, because some grew faster than others, so i kept having to higher the lights. now ive just planted them on. into there final pots, and under the 250hps, mine were/are fine, a bit leggy too, i just buryed, them a bit deeper, when i potted em on. and now there fine, im growing in 2l, coke bottles. with the top chopped off, and holes and pepples in the bottom,im only growing sog, so hope the bottles,what someone said to use for sog, so there higher insted of wider, more pot space, i hope.
keep up all the good work.


----------



## darknight (Nov 19, 2007)

yea, instead of chucking them, just re-bury them and all the stretchiness until there is only about 2 inches of the plant sticking up out of the soil. or that's what i would do anyways.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Yes. Thats what I was thinking. There are always gonna be some males. I just was so NOT ready for these but have to admit that its a good distraction.*


tahoe58 said:


> g'morn lacy (and Kant)....I'd keep the stringy ones to ....you're prolly gonna have some males to chuck....so you should still be able to manage those. good luck!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Sog I don't understand but thats what I decided to do also. Everytime I transplant I will just bury the stem a bit further.*
*2 Litre coke bottles just wouldn't be big enough for mine. I have less plants but want to grow them a fair size. *
*I'm definitely donna top 'em though.*
*I'll keep posted on your grow 'cause you do such a good job crazy. You crazy grower you.*


crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy, i have 6 plants around the same age, mine were leggy like that, because some grew faster than others, so i kept having to higher the lights. now ive just planted them on. into there final pots, and under the 250hps, mine were/are fine, a bit leggy too, i just buryed, them a bit deeper, when i potted em on. and now there fine, im growing in 2l, coke bottles. with the top chopped off, and holes and pepples in the bottom,im only growing sog, so hope the bottles,what someone said to use for sog, so there higher insted of wider, more pot space, i hope.
> keep up all the good work.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Thanks darknight. Thats is what i am going to do. *


darknight said:


> yea, instead of chucking them, just re-bury them and all the stretchiness until there is only about 2 inches of the plant sticking up out of the soil. or that's what i would do anyways.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Lacy, how are the plants coming, any new pics?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey Chiceh. I am going to do some adjustments today and will add some new pics. I have a new sprout room that I made. Its really cool. I haven't even got the seedlings on timers yet. *
*I'm getting it together slowly but surely.*
*thanks Chiceh (you're the best)*


Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, how are the plants coming, any new pics?


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Here is an update on my seedlings. They could look better but I'm going to get a new light soon so they can grow to their little hearts content.*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*There are a couple that have been stretched but hopefully I will be able to make it up when I get a new light. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey Lacy...looking good. I am so happy you did not trash them all. It will all be good (in the end...and if it ain't good yet, it ain't the end yet!!)

BTW - I love your chickdees....that brings such fond aural memories....we have them too and we even had some blue jays the other day....

Cheers, and hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*No I couldn't have chopped their little heads off.  I can't even believe I actually contempleted it.  They are my babies!!!*

*Yes I love the chickadees. They are my favourite songbird. We get all kinds of bluejays here. Mostly the north amercian variety. I'll try and take a picture of one and post it. *

*We also get cardinals, purple, house, gold finches,*
*humming birds in summer, baltimore orioles, black birds, blue birds, evening grossbeaks, ruby throated grossbeaks, nuthatches, woodpeckers(hairy and downy), indigo buntings, snow buntings, starlings, red wing black birds. *

*We feed the birds I love them.*


tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy...looking good. I am so happy you did not trash them all. It will all be good (in the end...and if it ain't good yet, it ain't the end yet!!)
> 
> BTW - I love your chickdees....that brings such fond aural memories....we have them too and we even had some blue jays the other day....
> 
> Cheers, and hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2007)

oh yea....all the stuff of my childhood and youth....I would spend hours in my canoe in the swamp watching painted turtles, Great Blue Herons, and Leopard Frogs....no wonder I became a biologist!! hahahaha...thanks again Lacy...I'll be watching ur progress.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Oh yes. The great blue herons. Now they are gorgeous. Very patient birds.*
*Gotta go cook a roast dinner.*
*Bye for now Tahoe and grandfather.*


tahoe58 said:


> oh yea....all the stuff of my childhood and youth....I would spend hours in my canoe in the swamp watching painted turtles, Great Blue Herons, and Leopard Frogs....no wonder I became a biologist!! hahahaha...thanks again Lacy...I'll be watching ur progress.


----------



## Kant (Nov 29, 2007)

lacy it's been too long we need updates! pronto!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ok! Ok! I need to take some pics first. *
*They are about 2 weeks old or so and are coming along nicely.*
*My only concern is that my timer didn't work and I couldn't go out and get another one so I have had them on a 24 hour light cycle. *

*Now I have never done this so I am not sure what to do now that I have a timer.*

*Should I gradually adjust the time back to 18 hours? Or just put it back now?*

*Any ideas. I've never done this before. *

*I'll take some pics and post them. They're nothing exciting.*


Kant said:


> lacy it's been too long we need updates! pronto!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 3, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Ok! Ok! I need to take some pics first. *
> *They are about 2 weeks old or so and are coming along nicely.*
> *My only concern is that my timer didn't work and I couldn't go out and get another one so I have had them on a 24 hour light cycle. *
> 
> ...


some folks think they should be 24/7 while vegging(skunk)and I did that with my plant in dirt . I have always done 18/6, but I did the 24/7 and I really could not tell any difference. It definitely did not hurt them though...

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*So you are saying to keep it on 24/7?*
*I just don't want to shock my plants or anything.*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Here is an update with pics. These seedlings are between just under 2 weeks and just over 2 weeks. My timer broke so they have been on 24/7 lighting. I've never done this before so i don't know whether to switch them to 18/6 or just leave them like they are until I am ready to flower them.*

*Anybody have any ideas. I don't have my new light yet.*

*opps forgot the pics. (doh) next.....*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Good joint*
*Here are the pics.*


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 3, 2007)

24/7 or 18/6 both are fine, just stick to one once you decide. I do 24/7, I'm lazy. 18/6 will save you some money though. Also I think I see some Mango in those little plants, have to wait and see but those fat leafed girls (hopefully) have Mango written on them. I also see in another post that you like sweet weed, Mango and Sweet Dreams are both winners for you then. Good luck Lacy and the plants look good.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Cool! So just leave them as is until flowering time. Good.*

*Wow! Yes some of these things have HUGE leaves. I could never pick out what is what but I hope I do have some mango.*
*I think I will be happy with any of the selections. Sweet dreams sounds nice too. This is fun having all these different types. I haven't had this many plants in a while.*

*Thanks a lot Gygax*


Gygax1974 said:


> 24/7 or 18/6 both are fine, just stick to one once you decide. I do 24/7, I'm lazy. 18/6 will save you some money though. Also I think I see some Mango in those little plants, have to wait and see but those fat leafed girls (hopefully) have Mango written on them. I also see in another post that you like sweet weed, Mango and Sweet Dreams are both winners for you then. Good luck Lacy and the plants look good.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Oh not a problem at all crazy. Yes they don't look too well.*
*Personally I would take them out of the light for a couple of hours and transplant them in something pre-mixed. There are a lot of good choices out there. I use miracle grow soil but I also use well water so I never have any problems with pH. I also grow mine for 6 months and leach them for one month before harvesting.*

*I have always grown my indoor grows with MG and never once had any problems with them. I find the mixture so light that the roots never ever have a problem growing through them and I'm no expert but they look like they are having a hard time with there roots.*

*Just make sure that you take them out of the light first. You could do it underwater. it would be really messy but would save the plants. Even better. Do all this before the lights go on the next day but I would keep them in the shade or partial light for the next day or they might go into shock. Too much at once.*


crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy nice babies.
> how old are they?. i had six about the same size/age 3, 17. days. and 3, 19. days.
> but one died and, i dont know why?. im trying a new grow method, someone said, to use plastic coke 2l bottles, so i did, and put tape around the bottles, so no lite went to the roots. i added vacumate 1/3 perlite 1/3 and compost, my own. i also put 2" of pebbles in the bottom, to help drainage, but , one died yesterdsy.big bang.
> and the other 5 plants are alive but 2 arnt looking too good.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*I don't know where your post went crazy. I'm losing it for sure now. *
*They are just under 2 weeks and just over 2 weeks. I have 13 seedlings.*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*So I got my timer but was told i should keep it on 24/7 now until flowering. I'm still looking at the lighting and can't decide.  Its a difficult decision. *


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 3, 2007)

lacy, you're legal, right?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Not yet KP. I have an appointment this friday. my last appoimtnet was cancelled but just as well 'cause my dog .....the day before.*

*I'm a bit nervous. Any pointers you might offer?*


kindprincess said:


> lacy, you're legal, right?


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 3, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Not yet KP. I have an appointment this friday. my last appoimtnet was cancelled but just as well 'cause my dog .....the day before.*
> 
> *I'm a bit nervous. Any pointers you might offer?*


just be calm, be honest. things will work out


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 3, 2007)

In all seriousness Lacy tell them you will kill if you don't have weed.


Good luck


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Yeah. Ya think it'll work? *
*Choking here. *


Gygax1974 said:


> In all seriousness Lacy tell them you will kill if you don't have weed.
> 
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thanks KP. Just be calm. *



kindprincess said:


> just be calm, be honest. things will work out


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey Lacy...if I don't catch ya again before ur appt......good luck...and yea.....calm is good....its all good....we're with you on this! fell it. live it. we're with you. ciao for now.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thanks so much Tahoe. I'll be ok..I'm sure. *


tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy...if I don't catch ya again before ur appt......good luck...and yea.....calm is good....its all good....we're with you on this! fell it. live it. we're with you. ciao for now.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

I would be nervous too Lacy, telling a doc that. But if it means I can legally grow and smoke, shit yea, I'd tell him anything he wanted to hear. lol.  Good luck. I am sorry I forget the reason for it though. Wanna fill me in there, I am a stoner hee hee. I have been trying to come up with something myself, but nothing is wrong with me, no ailments, diseases at all, other than PMS, lol. Can you get for that?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oh chit chiceh. PMS! don't even go there with me. *

*Fill you in! Ok  I'm basically a basket case. *
*I've been diagnosed with bi-polar disorder for over 30 years, social anxiety disorder, and ptsd (post tramautic stress disorder) with occassional panic attacks.*

*I take meds for the bi-polar and social anxiety disorders but weed really helps a lot. I don't like to take all the meds my doctors want to have me on but prefer to reduce them and smoke and eat weed instead. *

*My Gp can't sign my papers because he lost his right to do that type of thing years ago so he has referred me to a specialist. *
*I had an appointment november 14 but it was cancelled and now I go this friday.*

*The effexor helps me with my social anxiety disorder and the reason I don't have to take as much of it is because I don't really go anywhere. I rarely go out and usually when I do hubby accompanies me. *

*I freak when people get too close to me so I stay home most of the time. This site has helped me a lot though. I used to think that I couldn't handle people because I just didn't know how to communicate well enough BUT I've recently realized that it has more to do with the physical presence of people than anything. When people get too close to me I literally get all choked up and can't breathe properly, my heart races and I start to hyperventilate. *

*I have people phobia.  Sad huh? But this is gonna sound weird....I love you guys here.*

*Haha! So chiceh??? Aren't you glad you asked? *


Chiceh said:


> I would be nervous too Lacy, telling a doc that. But if it means I can legally grow and smoke, shit yea, I'd tell him anything he wanted to hear. lol.  Good luck. I am sorry I forget the reason for it though. Wanna fill me in there, I am a stoner hee hee. I have been trying to come up with something myself, but nothing is wrong with me, no ailments, diseases at all, other than PMS, lol. Can you get for that?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

I am glad you are not afraid of us here . I am trying to understand the people phobia as I am a total people person. I do know some people with bi-polar and other mental issues. A few of my friends take anti-depressants. I smoke weed and all is good. I sure hope you can get some help from the specialist Lacy. 



Lacy said:


> *Oh chit chiceh. PMS! don't even go there with me. *
> 
> *Fill you in! Ok  I'm basically a basket case. *
> *I've been diagnosed with bi-polar disorder for over 30 years, social anxiety disorder, and ptsd (post tramautic stress disorder) with occassional panic attacks.*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks chiceh. I hope all goes well also. I'm nervous about going but all he can say is no. *



*j/k*


*sort of*


Chiceh said:


> I am glad you are not afraid of us here . I am trying to understand the people phobia as I am a total people person. I do know some people with bi-polar and other mental issues. A few of my friends take anti-depressants. I smoke weed and all is good. I sure hope you can get some help from the specialist Lacy.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 4, 2007)

You should be fine Lacy the doc knows you mediacte already legally. I don't see why he wouldn't say you know Lacy if this makes you more comfortable I will help you out. Not that you should lie but you might want to mention that the meds make you feel weird sometimes and you are uncomfortable with them. Good luck, and you have no one to be scared of here, I do not suffer from social anxiety like you but I am not a people person and weed helps me be social it also helped me conquer the booze it's all good and natural. Good luck Lacy, I'll be thinking of you....promise.


----------



## YungMune (Dec 4, 2007)

lacy ur not alone. i got a mild case of people phobia to. Its only mild though and happens occasioinaly. But i have felt it to the intense ness you were describing. GL with gettin legal


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 4, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Oh chit chiceh. PMS! don't even go there with me. *
> 
> *Fill you in! Ok  I'm basically a basket case. *
> *I've been diagnosed with bi-polar disorder for over 30 years, social anxiety disorder, and ptsd (post tramautic stress disorder) with occassional panic attacks.*
> ...


 
shoulda told me that a week ago.. i coulda done my term paper on that...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics Lacy. yea they do have big leaves, and nicely colured and glossy. looking really good. I can't remember.....but these are bagseed? looking really good though....continued good luck with these little girls.... (power of positive thinking....hehehehehehe) 


Lacy said:


> *Good joint*
> *Here are the pics.*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thats so much for the comments gygax. I really wish I was more comfortable around people also but I just am not so perhaps thats why I am not a people person. I do enjoy talking with most members here but this is entirely different. There a screen and all. _

_This was a 'cold visit.' I did not know the doctor and he did not know me. I asked previously if this doctor would have enough info to even consider such a request and was assured that everything was fine._

_Yeah sure, _

_This man said that with the about of medication I was taking that I might as well be taking smarties.  I wasn't impressed but I won't go there._



Gygax1974 said:


> You should be fine Lacy the doc knows you mediacte already legally. I don't see why he wouldn't say you know Lacy if this makes you more comfortable I will help you out. Not that you should lie but you might want to mention that the meds make you feel weird sometimes and you are uncomfortable with them. Good luck, and you have no one to be scared of here, I do not suffer from social anxiety like you but I am not a people person and weed helps me be social it also helped me conquer the booze it's all good and natural. Good luck Lacy, I'll be thinking of you....promise.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thanks YungMune. It probably sounds a lot worse that it actually is._




YungMune said:


> lacy ur not alone. i got a mild case of people phobia to. Its only mild though and happens occasioinaly. But i have felt it to the intense ness you were describing. GL with gettin legal


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Dot why are you keen on trying to piss me off???_
_Move on to someone else please and stop jumping onto all my threads to annoy me. _
_Its gettin' OLD!!!!_




DOT5262 said:


> shoulda told me that a week ago.. i coulda done my term paper on that...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_thanks Tahoe. _
_Yes they have very big leaves. I have 12 little plants now and not nearly enough lighting. I searched and searched where my ligghts were and hubby said that he threw most of them out when i quit 3 years previous.  Bummer! I had 10 double light cfl's and now have one but am planning on snitching one of hubby's this afternoon. _

_I especially need to do something now because I've transplanted so many now and now the one light is much much too little. _

_Years some pics of my 2 1/2 week old plants. I brought up one plant just for pic. _


tahoe58 said:


> nice pics Lacy. yea they do have big leaves, and nicely colured and glossy. looking really good. I can't remember.....but these are bagseed? looking really good though....continued good luck with these little girls.... (power of positive thinking....hehehehehehe)


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 9, 2007)

Lacy, my wife suffers from an almost idenical people phobia. She is great with dealing with others in small groups and social situations, but in large crowds she panics and can't breathe. Last year at a MLB game she panicked in the crowd on the way out and almost collapsed. The fear of having groups of people behind her sets off the attacks. She is fine and dandly most of the time, and much like ypurself we don't leave home too much. I wish you the best of luck an health. WillieNelson


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

g'mornin'...to ya....looking sweet....nice to have them moving along so well. the light ontensity does certainly seem make a huge difference. but I suppose that is not that unexpected considering that is where the energy comes fromk....continued good luck Lacy. 


Lacy said:


> _thanks Tahoe. _
> _Yes they have very big leaves. I have 12 little plants now and not nearly enough lighting. I searched and searched where my ligghts were and hubby said that he threw most of them out when i quit 3 years previous.  Bummer! I had 10 double light cfl's and now have one but am planning on snitching one of hubby's this afternoon. _
> 
> _I especially need to do something now because I've transplanted so many now and now the one light is much much too little. _
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thank you so much. Yes I am much the same as your wife then and my husband of 18 years is VERY supportive of my situation. _
_I think a lot of people here think I am a recluse or hermit _
_but I do socialize; just not with a lot of people, if by choice._

_Its gotten worse over the last 5 years but I do have some VERY good friends that I have known for dozens of years and my family and neighbours and great._

_I also can't breathe if I go into panic attacks and eventually I black out and just that very fact that this can happen makes me want to stay in the house even more so.  Its all a cycle of fear. _

_I do really enjoy my lifestyle and do have a lot of love and support which I am very grateful for. _

_Thanks again so much. I very much appreciated that. _


WillieNelson said:


> Lacy, my wife suffers from an almost idenical people phobia. She is great with dealing with others in small groups and social situations, but in large crowds she panics and can't breathe. Last year at a MLB game she panicked in the crowd on the way out and almost collapsed. The fear of having groups of people behind her sets off the attacks. She is fine and dandly most of the time, and much like ypurself we don't leave home too much. I wish you the best of luck an health. WillieNelson


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

Morning Lacy, I tried to pm ya, but can't. How was Friday? Did it go well?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_I'm ordering my 600 watt today and if I get some more cfl's in there until it comes, I should be ok. _

_Oh and good morning also.  so polite!_





tahoe58 said:


> g'mornin'...to ya....looking sweet....nice to have them moving along so well. the light ontensity does certainly seem make a huge difference. but I suppose that is not that unexpected considering that is where the energy comes fromk....continued good luck Lacy.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the leaves on your plant lacy, they're pretty.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_No!  Not good at all Chiceh. _
_I had all my paperwork done and was all ready. Filled out a 5 page questionaire,(33 questions) waiting in a crowded waiting room for over an hour only for him to say that:_

_He does not agree with the use of marijuana under any circumstances and said that the amount of prescription meds I have been taking, that I might as well have been taking candy._

_I wasn't impressed and stood and opened the door of the office and said that since I don't like taking the meds that i would just take smarties then. _

_Of course I was being sarcastic. Got my husband who was waiting for me and left. Of course I am not going to go off them but what a thing for a professional to say to a patient with psychiatrict disorders. I mean, in I didn't have my wit about me, I might have decided that my GP doesn';t know what he is doing on go off of them.  (Goof!) _

_Hubby said later that he wished he had gone in with me but I had told him not to. _

_Sooooo I am just gonna go above him and write back to haelth canada and ask them what i am suppose to do now. I have already written to about 5 different people. _

_Nice christmas bud you have there, _


Chiceh said:


> Morning Lacy, I tried to pm ya, but can't. How was Friday? Did it go well?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_thanks words.  They are really pretty. Some of the leaves are HUGE!!!_



Wordz said:


> I like the leaves on your plant lacy, they're pretty.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Oh sorry about the pm thing. I just deleted all of it so i have no profile. _
_I don't wanna go into the reason why.  I think you can guess. _






Chiceh said:


> Morning Lacy, I tried to pm ya, but can't. How was Friday? Did it go well?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey Lacy...sorry to hear things did not go as expected....that's is very difficult....my bureaucracy....and time wasted chasing.....when the solution is at hand....good luck, and godspeed.....keep hammering away.....the wall will crumble. feel the wall crumble....see the wall crumble......watch it crumble...and it will.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thanks Tahoe. I haven't given up. I'll get being persistent until I get some results. _


_And *DOT *stay off my threads  I really don't care what you think!_




tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy...sorry to hear things did not go as expected....that's is very difficult....my bureaucracy....and time wasted chasing.....when the solution is at hand....good luck, and godspeed.....keep hammering away.....the wall will crumble. feel the wall crumble....see the wall crumble......watch it crumble...and it will.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear it didn't go well. Is there an other avenues to follow?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Yes there are chiceh and I am going to find them. I've been writing a lot of letters and getting more answers as to where to go next._
_Thanks for asking Chiceh_




Chiceh said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't go well. Is there an other avenues to follow?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks Lacy for visiting my journal, I only read the last few pages to yours, I'm sorry to hear of your disappointment.*

*I'm in a bit of a hurry and will be back to start your journal from the beginning, however I'd like to say that you can find medical groups that specializes in MM , just do a search on the internet, it may take some time to find what you are looking for but I'm certain you'll find what you seek..*

*May have to do a bit of traveling but will be well worth it in the end... *

*Thanks Again!*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Thanks humboldt. I am definitely not giving up on it. I'm just going to keep writing. In the states they have a list of practitioners but so far I haven't seena list. I have joined a compassion club and I think i am going to find out a lot of new info there. I've talked with the members that run it at least a dozen times and they are most helpful_

_Take care_



Humboldt said:


> *Thanks Lacy for visiting my journal, I only read the last few pages to yours, I'm sorry to hear of your disappointment.*
> 
> *I'm in a bit of a hurry and will be back to start your journal from the beginning, however I'd like to say that you can find medical groups that specializes in MM , just do a search on the internet, it may take some time to find what you are looking for but I'm certain you'll find what you seek..*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_I got just got a sweet deal off eBay tonight. Its not nearly the wattage I'm looking for BUT it will do just nicely in the small room my tiny plants are in._

_Its a Sun Beam 100 watt ballast with bulb and reflector plus 4 small bottles of DNF (organic food supplement). All for $50. It's perfect for now until I get another sweet deal on either a 600 or 800 watt light system Plus the seller lives in canada. Even better because we get charged sometimes up to 35 % duty if from the states or another country._


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

hey lacy....check ur pm....btw - good find!


Lacy said:


> _I got just got a sweet deal off eBay tonight. Its not nearly the wattage I'm looking for BUT it will do just nicely in the small room my tiny plants are in._
> 
> _Its a Sun Beam 100 watt ballast with bulb and reflector plus 4 small bottles of DNF (organic food supplement). All for $50. It's perfect for now until I get another sweet deal on either a 600 or 800 watt light system Plus the seller lives in canada. Even better because we get charged sometimes up to 35 % duty if from the states or another country._


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Hey tahoe. I know Nobody can pm me because I deleted my entire profile. _
_Oh don't ask. I'll try and get just the pm working again sometime tomorrow if i can._



tahoe58 said:


> hey lacy....check ur pm....btw - good find!


----------



## Kant (Dec 9, 2007)

hey lacy, sorry to hear about bureaucracy bullsh*t. but your babies look good. they'll show you more love than the crappy doctors.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_So true._

_Hey kant. i almost called you knat. _

_I'm getting some new lights soon. I'd love to stay and chat but I'm falling asleep here. Really tired._

_Take care Kant_

_I love to pick your brain about lights some day soon if you don't mind._




Kant said:


> hey lacy, sorry to hear about bureaucracy bullsh*t. but your babies look good. they'll show you more love than the crappy doctors.


----------



## Kant (Dec 9, 2007)

so you convinced your hubby to let you get the 600w? nice. i really want to upgrade my lights but they're expensive.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 10, 2007)

_hey kant. I even got as far as 800 watts but that system is way expensive but he is buying.  I'm trying to find something cheaper but in that wattage, there are not a lot of choices._

_Oh and the little light I bought is by Sun Systems not Seam Beam._

_Sun Beam sounds more like a hair dryer. _

_I was thinking of an 800 watt system with a light mover since the room is more rectangular._

_$400 bucks BUT I can use either hps or MH or BOTH and it has a built in fan. Its real nice but I don't want hubby to pay that much_

_I'm torn._



Kant said:


> so you convinced your hubby to let you get the 600w? nice. i really want to upgrade my lights but they're expensive.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 10, 2007)

but when you think that a good O costs around 400, you'll be getting alot more than an O off that bad ass system.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep, pays for itself in time.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 10, 2007)

sun beam sounds like a loaf of bread to me


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wordz said:


> but when you think that a good O costs around 400, you'll be getting alot more than an O off that bad ass system.


I would never sell an oz. for that much to anyone, but it will def. pay
for itself in the first harvest...depending on how well you care for them.
I don't doubt your abilities though...GL.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Haha Bwinn. You are so right. It is by Sun System. I goofed(loaf of bread. It does)_


bwinn27 said:


> sun beam sounds like a loaf of bread to me


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Hey Kant. I now have over 100 watts of light coming._
_Oh Kant, Btw....I deleted my entire profile and in doing so ended my ability to pm anyone. I am trying to let my pm buddies know that I am not intentionally trying to ignore them. _

_I'm trying to fix it now._


Kant said:


> so you convinced your hubby to let you get the 600w? nice. i really want to upgrade my lights but they're expensive.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Ok I did this all wrong. Instead of setting up the grow room first. _
_Noooo I go ahead and start my seeds. Hubby was even pushing me to do it. So now I have 12 little plants growing. I'm expecting some males but still,...I might have too many._

_I bought a Sun System 6 MH/hps 1000 watts and a Sun System 100 MH plus 4 bottles of DNF organic nutes all for $257 I used bidnapper_

_I also deleted my entire profile so I apologize to all my network buddies> Its not that I am intentionally ignoring any of you, its just that when I deleted my profile, I also ended my access to any pm'ing and don't know how to turn the pm thing on wihtout a profile_
_SorryI'm working on it._


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

whhoooott! whhoooot! thats a kick ass lighting system.....that should do the trick....


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Yeah thanks. I know_


tahoe58 said:


> whhoooott! whhoooot! thats a kick ass lighting system.....that should do the trick....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

....my futures so bright....I gotta wear shades!


----------



## wutter (Dec 11, 2007)

hey lacy how have you been. I recently just got this light system. maybe to small for you? what the hell check it out. High Tech Garden Supply

comes with MH and HPS bulbs 

I have nothing but great things to say. it works great! 

happy growing


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Hey Wutter. That place ROCKSSS but unfortunately they don't deliver to Canada. Plus their prices are probably the best out there. Great consumer service. I most definitely would have purchased from them if I could have but I am pleased with what I am getting. _
_Completely stoked actually. _

_BTW wutter. I didn't delete you from my network buddies. I just deleted my profile and now I can't pm and don't really know whatelse I've managed to do. hump:_
_Thats awesome that you got a system wutter. Pretty cool._

_Tahoe!!!! (funny dude)_



wutter said:


> hey lacy how have you been. I recently just got this light system. maybe to small for you? what the hell check it out. High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> comes with MH and HPS bulbs
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Good going wutter. Yeah that is an awesome deal. i saw that one. _
_You can't beat that kinda price and selection._
_Good find Wutter._
_Now I gotta move this lazy *ss and get some work done around here. _
_My house is a mess_

_Chat later peeps._


wutter said:


> hey lacy how have you been. I recently just got this light system. maybe to small for you? what the hell check it out. High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> comes with MH and HPS bulbs
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_I transplanted most of my plants tonight but deperately need more light. I added another single fluorescent but I am going to have to go out and get another double fluorescent until my other 1100 watts arrives._

_I had to add another $50 dollars for shipping but it still is well worth it. I need it here sooner than 3 weeks. _

_I've decided to move them upstairs to an empty closet 'cause I'm tired of hitting my head on the top of the stairs. _

_I'm stoked about my new lighting.  and can't wait for it to get here._


----------



## pencap (Dec 11, 2007)

That's [email protected]!


> _I've decided to move them upstairs to an empty closet 'cause I'm tired of hitting my head on the top of the stairs. _


 So X-mas is coming early???? Wooo hooo!!!
OBTW, my Co2/wine generator??? I'm tasting the fruits tonight....so far it's like drinking rum! Pineapple rum! Warms the tummy!!!! Hope you get your profile/network fixed soon!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Rummmmmmmmmm! So you gettin' pissed or what there pencap. _

_I'm wondering if there is a way to turn on pm without having a profile? You know? _

_Or even better. Can I stop one person from pm ing me without turning everyone else off? Do you know?_
_Anyone_


pencap said:


> That's [email protected]!
> So X-mas is coming early???? Wooo hooo!!!
> OBTW, my Co2/wine generator??? I'm tasting the fruits tonight....so far it's like drinking rum! Pineapple rum! Warms the tummy!!!! Hope you get your profile/network fixed soon!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

hey Lacy....I believe there is an ignore button somewhere....but don't remember exactly...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Gyp (Dec 12, 2007)

My Rollitup --> Edit options --> Check Enable Private Messaging, Check receive private messages only from buddies and admins.
I got a 1k mh ballast for 100 bucks from this shop in Canada. It was brand new, plus they've got some other deals going on.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 12, 2007)

sounds good, a bit deer. and 3 weeks, thats a long time to wait. were you going to vegg that long?. just buy a flo every 4 days till your lite comes.lol. sound like you alredy are.
is it hard to get lites ect... out there in cannada., three weeks is a long time.
anyway lacy im glad for you, getting your lite and all, hope it comes before spring.lol.
it will be worth it, and you and the plants, will be happy when it comes.
hope you sort that message. thing, isnt there anyway you can find out who's doing it?. carnt the mods find out who's doing it?.
hope every thing gr-ows to plan. get it gr-ows insted of goes.lol sooo funny. only messing.im stupid


----------



## Lacy (Dec 12, 2007)

_Thanks so much Gyp. Thats. I'll check into it later on today._
_Also thank you very much for the info on the shop. I think I am just going to go out to home depot and get another fluorescent. My instairs double closet is very much like the one I used to grow in. Its a long and narrow closet and the sliding door and walls are all flat white, so I would be silly NOT to take advantage of that *BECAUSE *It looks as though my grow room is going to take a LOT longer than I expected._

_Today I am going out and getting the appropriate lights for now, moving most of my grow to the closet upstairs and *THEN *I am going to start building my own grow room. _
_I'm not incompetent._

_ I seem to get the impression that you men don't like your tools confiscated by us women _


Gyp said:


> My Rollitup --> Edit options --> Check Enable Private Messaging, Check receive private messages only from buddies and admins.
> I got a 1k mh ballast for 100 bucks from this shop in Canada. It was brand new, plus they've got some other deals going on.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 12, 2007)

_Yes crazy. i am going to veg for that long. Perhaps thats why I am not overly concerned about how much my plants have stretched so far. I can still work around that.( lots of time). Sometimes it even works to my advantage but I won't explain it here._

_I'll figure out the PM thing. It wasn't that someone was continually pm'ing me like they were chiceh, but they were jumping onto my threads and purposely being antagonistic. If its a debate, thats one thing, but just to hassle someone for no reason, there's no need. Plus I do not want to get the mods involved. I have never pm'd the mods and asked for any special help._

_No what I do is make a post for everyone to see and make an *ss out of myself. _

_I hope your plants are doing better crazy. I haven't checked your posts in a couple of days._



crazy-mental said:


> sounds good, a bit deer. and 3 weeks, thats a long time to wait. were you going to vegg that long?. just buy a flo every 4 days till your lite comes.lol. sound like you alredy are.
> is it hard to get lites ect... out there in cannada., three weeks is a long time.
> anyway lacy im glad for you, getting your lite and all, hope it comes before spring.lol.
> it will be worth it, and you and the plants, will be happy when it comes.
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 12, 2007)

sorry for invading, but heres some pics, of my babys, they have all been topped, and seem to be growing, just fine,


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

that is one kool site Gyp! thanks for putting that up! 


Gyp said:


> .....from this shop in Canada. .......


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Not bad...What's with the $13,000 pruner. The Rolling Thunder - $12,999.00CDN : GlobalGrow Hydroponics: Advanced Nutrients, Grotek, General Hydroponics, Canna and Botanicare. Global grow carries the only the best hydroponics gardening products including nutrients and growth enhancers. , Glob

Laughed my ass off...you can't be serious.

O, lookin good Lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 12, 2007)

_No worries crazy. Feel free to post pics any time._
_Your plants look real fine crazy. Great job. A rich deep green. I figured your plants were gonna be ok but they are doing more than ok._
_Thats great news crazy._



crazy-mental said:


> sorry for invading, but heres some pics, of my babys, they have all been topped, and seem to be growing, just fine, View attachment 45845
> 
> View attachment 45846
> 
> View attachment 45847


----------



## Lacy (Dec 12, 2007)

_Thanks jonnyblunt. I got some more fluorescent lighting today from homedepot just to tie me over until my other lights come._
_My hubby has about 19 days off for xmas so we are going to work on the room together. I'm really looking forward to it. My plants are growing so fast, its crazy, even with such little light. I can't wait to get my new sun system lighting. Thats gonna kick *ss for sure._


_$13,000 pruner??? _


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Not bad...What's with the $13,000 pruner. The Rolling Thunder - $12,999.00CDN : GlobalGrow Hydroponics: Advanced Nutrients, Grotek, General Hydroponics, Canna and Botanicare. Global grow carries the only the best hydroponics gardening products including nutrients and growth enhancers. , Glob
> 
> Laughed my ass off...you can't be serious.
> 
> O, lookin good Lacy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

ya no sh*t eh.....I guess if you're processing a couple of hundred 5 ft trees.....then it might somehow make sense...but ya I laughed my ass off too! 


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Not bad...What's with the $13,000 pruner. The Rolling Thunder - $12,999.00CDN : GlobalGrow Hydroponics: Advanced Nutrients, Grotek, General Hydroponics, Canna and Botanicare. Global grow carries the only the best hydroponics gardening products including nutrients and growth enhancers. , Glob
> 
> Laughed my ass off...you can't be serious.
> 
> O, lookin good Lacy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

awesome.....sharing special moments....ur gonna have a GR8 holiday season....good luck with that! It'll be wonderful I'm sure....


Lacy said:


> _Thanks jonnyblunt. I got some more fluorescent lighting today from homedepot just to tie me over until my other lights come._
> _My hubby has about 19 days off for xmas so we are going to work on the room together. I'm really looking forward to it. My plants are growing so fast, its crazy, even with such little light. I can't wait to get my new sun system lighting. Thats gonna kick *ss for sure._


----------



## Lacy (Dec 13, 2007)

_thanx tahoe. Yes it is gonna be a cool holiday for sure._
_Things as going well._

_I'll post in your grow journal later today. Got lots to do so far._

_Later.TTFN_


tahoe58 said:


> awesome.....sharing special moments....ur gonna have a GR8 holiday season....good luck with that! It'll be wonderful I'm sure....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Lacy, best of luck with your grow and your new room. I am sure you will have a great winter. After reading your journal I am going to get my lazy but back into it and get my mango and satori going. Did you end up getting your husband the fishing line spooler for christmas? Your plants are looking awesome. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 13, 2007)

_Hey godspeed! _
_I've never heard of satori. What type of weed is that like?_


_Its funny you mentioned the fishing and christmas because I just finished posting about it again._

_I got him a few cool looking lures (a variety) some polarized fishermans glasses, of course the mentioned fishing pole which came the other day  Oh man!!!!_

_Now he is practicing his casts in our living room. the dogs and cat go nuts not to mention that it is a TAD annoying for me while I am trying to watch my Oprah show. _

_I am going to get a subscription to a good fishing magazine but am not sure which one to get. Any ideas?_
_We live in canada._

_And another thing I am looking into but not having much success is getting a 'pattern' to make fishing pole holders.'_
_He would really enjoy doing something like this and I bid a lot of guys that he works with would love for him to make them one. It could be a good part time job for him._

_Besides fishing, that is his most favourite hobby...woodworking._

_Thanks for asking godspeed. I hope you get started on your grow. Its really is exciting. i know I presently have enough weed to last me ages but just the thought of NOT growing anything really kinda sucked after the last harvest._

_Gotta go make dinner._
_Bye! _


godspeedsuckah said:


> Hey Lacy, best of luck with your grow and your new room. I am sure you will have a great winter. After reading your journal I am going to get my lazy but back into it and get my mango and satori going. Did you end up getting your husband the fishing line spooler for christmas? Your plants are looking awesome. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 14, 2007)

Im not sure about magazines in Canada (dont know if it makes any difference) but I have always liked In-Fisherman. They seem to have alot of great information and tons of pics. 

Satori is put out by Mandala (not very expensive, very sativa like but shorter like an Indica, very headie high.) Its only my second grow so I dont want to spend too much on seeds and screw it up. Its suppose to be a great plant to grow, requires hardly any nutes at all. 

I will see if I can find you plans for the fishing pole holders, if I can I will send you the link.

Gotta get back to work (ITS FRIIIIDDAAAYYYYYY.) Have a great day!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 14, 2007)

_I wish I had spent a bit more money and been more selective with my seed selection but at least I have some seeds to grow so i am still grateful._

_I like a good head high. I often like to mix that kind of weed with a body high so its not too much of a head high. I find if it is too much of a head high I become too paranoid and I am paranoid enough as it is. _

_That would be awesome if you could find that. I really wanted to get something like that sooner but even if it comes after christmas it will still be a great surprize. _
_He'd be thrilled._

_Thanks again godspeed_



godspeedsuckah said:


> Im not sure about magazines in Canada (dont know if it makes any difference) but I have always liked In-Fisherman. They seem to have alot of great information and tons of pics.
> 
> Satori is put out by Mandala (not very expensive, very sativa like but shorter like an Indica, very headie high.) Its only my second grow so I dont want to spend too much on seeds and screw it up. Its suppose to be a great plant to grow, requires hardly any nutes at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

me too with the head high or if i dont smoke for a couple of days samething i get all wierded out


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 14, 2007)

every time i get seeds, i wish id got some better, more exp. but thats what im like, never happy.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 14, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _I wish I had spent a bit more money and been more selective with my seed selection but at least I have some seeds to grow so i am still grateful._
> 
> _I like a good head high. I often like to mix that kind of weed with a body high so its not too much of a head high. I find if it is too much of a head high I become too paranoid and I am paranoid enough as it is. _
> 
> ...


did you get any seeds from your outdoor grow?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 15, 2007)

_No Bspit. but always assumed thats a good thing. _

_Today I got my hubby pumped up to help me work on my grow room._
_We decided to insulate it. Its gonna be the size same as our bathroom upstairs but I am going to section one part off; so it will be an 8 x 5 but I am going to section it off to be a 5 x 5 room, or perhpas 5 x 6._

_We both have a lot of work to do now and over christmas but we really have a lot to do. We are both excited about doing this project now, which is good._

_I'm not unhappy with my indoor seed selection at all. The only thing I am a bit disappointed with is not I again, don't know what strains I'm growing because they were a mixed variety._

_Another thing I realized is that many of the plants I have grown were probably meant to be indoor grows. The reason I think this is because a couple of them just didn't seem to be able to quite finish in time for where I live. It makes sense to me now that I think about it._

_So I was only first allowed to have 400 watts. now I am up to 3 times that amount so I am very happy. this is going to be fun and keep me busy over the winter months._

_I think doing indoor growth really helps people especially those who have any type of depressive disorder because it gives us a chance to still dabble with nature and gives us extra lighting to help with the depression. _

_Its all good._


bongspit said:


> did you get any seeds from your outdoor grow?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks bwinn and crazy. its good to know I am not the only one. *


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _Hey godspeed! _
> _I've never heard of satori. What type of weed is that like?_
> 
> 
> ...


Ontario Fisherman,,good price too,,for a years subscript,,like 40 bucks or something,,you can find it on the variety store shelves,,and clip the subscript form,,or prolly go on-line,,you get a light yet

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Dec 15, 2007)

_Thanks so much Hole. I was hoping that it would be something local. If I get any kind of fishing magazine then they might be talking about fish that aren't in his area._
_Good one!!!!! Gracious muchooooo!!!! _

_My sun system 1000 watt fell through. Bummer. the guy lives in the states and put an ad in for this light. When I bid it automatically put in the set shipping price and I paid for it. Apparently it was wrong so he asked for another $50 so I sent it to him. Then he said that it would cost him $200 to ship the light to Canada and then refunded all my money._
_Bummer!_

_I do have the sun system MH 100 watt light coming this week and I got hubby to hand over his workshop light for me and another small one. Now I am up to 180 watts of light and soon 380 watts of light._

_I also looked into a 400 watt hps complete system. They only live about a 15 minute drive from here. With my fluorescents the MH light and this, I think it will be good._
_Later on I can get another 400 watts or 600 watts and then have both._

_I'm wondering if a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt MH separate but close together would be similar to the dual spectrum._

_Anybody has any comments and or thoughts?_


HoLE said:


> Ontario Fisherman,,good price too,,for a years subscript,,like 40 bucks or something,,you can find it on the variety store shelves,,and clip the subscript form,,or prolly go on-line,,you get a light yet
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_For having only 64 watts of cfl light my babies aren't too bad._

_I just wanted to post a pic of this particular one because of its HUGE leaves. I have grown many plants but I have never grown one with leaves THIS BIG before. They are crazy. _

_I got an indoor mix and once again have no idea of the strains I am growing but the good thing is they are all indoor strains. _

_It only just dawned on me the other day that most of my strains I had growing outside last summer and fall were probably indoor strains. Not that it makes a HUGE difference but I am sure it would make some. _

_Some people here have said that they noticed some mango amongst my babies because of the very flat leaves. Maybe these are also the mango._

_Does anybody know, just out of curiousity._


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 16, 2007)

here are mine until yesterday they only had 30 watts. but now they 60 watts.
here are some pics. day 15 from seed. ive topped all 5 of them some on the 2nd node and 3 on the 3rd. there doing fine so far. i took them out of the long pot, yesterday and put them in sep. pots. i didnt loose any roots when i transplanted.
pics. i find it easyer when the plants are in there first weeks. to put the plants in a box type thing, and place the lites on top over the plants.

View attachment 46997



View attachment 46999


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Cool pics crazy. That plant I posted is only just over 3 weeks old. I will post something there to compare it with later to show how big the leaves are._


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 16, 2007)

the 3rd pic down can you see how speckled the plant is growing, light and dark green.
dont know why.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_I wouldn't worry about it crazy. It looks good to me. _
_The main thing is your plant looks solid and stable. You did just top them so it will stunt their growth for a while but they will be fine. I have had some speckled leaves and I just take them off after a while. Just not at the same time as I top them._

_Aren't you also getting a new lighting system?_


crazy-mental said:


> the 3rd pic down can you see how speckled the plant is growing, light and dark green.
> dont know why.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 16, 2007)

looking good and merry xmas lacy


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 16, 2007)

or happy hoildays for some sorry


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Merry Christmas works for me but happy holidays to you too._

_Thanks Bwinn_


bwinn27 said:


> or happy hoildays for some sorry


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Omg guys! My 1000 watt system fell through BUT hubby work up this morning and said that he just remembered that he has another light. Its a 4 x 40 watt cfl. Thats another 160 watts that I can use so I am not too worried about my lighting now. We just finished looking at it._

_64 watts cfl_
_80 watts cfl_
_160 watts cfl_
_100 watt MH_
_--------------_
_504 watts of light PLUS I am looking at a 400 watt hps today. _

_I think this is good enough wattage for now without increasing the hydro too much. That is hubby's MAIN concern so now we are both happy. _


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _Omg guys! My 1000 watt system fell through BUT hubby work up this morning and said that he just remembered that he has another light. Its a 4 x 40 watt cfl. Thats another 160 watts that I can use so I am not too worried about my lighting now. We just finished looking at it._
> 
> _64 watts cfl_
> _80 watts cfl_
> ...


You should be good Lacy you definitely want that HPS for flower, good luck. So far so good, eh? Sorry I'm not a canuck but I like saying eh, lol.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _Omg guys! My 1000 watt system fell through BUT hubby work up this morning and said that he just remembered that he has another light. Its a 4 x 40 watt cfl. Thats another 160 watts that I can use so I am not too worried about my lighting now. We just finished looking at it._
> 
> _64 watts cfl_
> _80 watts cfl_
> ...


hope ya get the 400,,I actually have one I'm not usin,,for rent,,lol,you definately got enough to get started,,I believe yur in a house Lacy,,tell your husband,,it is not uncommon for a 3 bedroom home to use a thousand watts a bedroom(includes entire house),,you should change all your in house lights to cfl's,,as they run much cheaper,,don't leave things on,,when not in use,,just be generally hydro smart,,when ya get a HID going,,plan your lighting times,,to run overnight,,like 6 pm to 6 am,,after dinner the light comes on,,as you sleep,,things grow,,while the rest of your home is shutdown,,,also,,easier to keep temps down,,while yur lights are on at night time ,,hope any of this helps

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Thanks gygax,_
_Hey did you check out the picture of the plant I posted. I think it might be the mango you were tlaking about. It has these HUGE massive leaves. I've never seen such big leaves on a plant before._

_I got up extra early today and started building up my temporary grow room. Its about 6 x 4 feet and I covered the walls with white for reflective material and put up my lights better._

_I have 164 watts of light on one side, right beside will be the 100 watt MH light and then right next to that I have 160 watts of cfl's with the grow lights. _

_I think until I get my grow room finished, which will be the end of the month, this will do nicely. It worked out a lot betetr than I expected, so now I am glad my 1000 watt didn't come through. Tiis way I can gradually increase my wattage instead of wasting it._



Gygax1974 said:


> You should be good Lacy you definitely want that HPS for flower, good luck. So far so good, eh? Sorry I'm not a canuck but I like saying eh, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Thanks HoLe. Yes I definitely am going to get either a 400 hps or a 600 hps. The great thing is I now have enough wattage to keep me going and my plants look great for just over three weeks._

_Its all good. He's happy now and with the work I just put into the small grow area I now have the room. It looks pretty good. I am happy with it._

_Now I don't have to be in such a hurry to get another suitable light. Thanks for the tips Hole. I didn't think of some of those. We do have those cfl's all throughout the house due to my depression so we don't have a huge hydro bill to begin with. Yes we do have a house. A 3 bedroom._

_And I thought I was the paranoid one. _

_Are ya snowed in yet HoLe. Isn't this insane?_
_ I love it but hubby here is freakin' cause he is suppose to be on 3 mights until his Xmas holidays. _

_I see you stayed home._


HoLE said:


> hope ya get the 400,,I actually have one I'm not usin,,for rent,,lol,you definately got enough to get started,,I believe yur in a house Lacy,,tell your husband,,it is not uncommon for a 3 bedroom home to use a thousand watts a bedroom(includes entire house),,you should change all your in house lights to cfl's,,as they run much cheaper,,don't leave things on,,when not in use,,just be generally hydro smart,,when ya get a HID going,,plan your lighting times,,to run overnight,,like 6 pm to 6 am,,after dinner the light comes on,,as you sleep,,things grow,,while the rest of your home is shutdown,,,also,,easier to keep temps down,,while yur lights are on at night time ,,hope any of this helps
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, looks pretty damn close to a Mango, but when you start to flower is when we can really tell. Also like Hole said it's not too much, did you know most small space heaters are 1500 watts, nobody worries about them....good luck


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_Oh I know that. My hubby is freakin' for nothin'. _
_I really wish he'd knock it off 'cause I am NOT paranoid BUT if he keeps it up I AM GONNA BE!!!cuss:_


Gygax1974 said:


> Yep, looks pretty damn close to a Mango, but when you start to flower is when we can really tell. Also like Hole said it's not too much, did you know most small space heaters are 1500 watts, nobody worries about them....good luck


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Lacy, dug out yet from all this snow?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 16, 2007)

_No yet! Hubby shovelled enough of the driveway so he can get to work and did paths outside for the dogs. They didn't know what to think when we went to let them out and it was over their heads.  You should have seen their poor faces. _
_Its was like they gave us the finger and said take a hike guys, we're not dragging our butts in that. _


Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, dug out yet from all this snow?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 16, 2007)

My dogs love it, they could play in it for hours. They are both the same size and basically the same age, so they like to go at it hard. Wrestling around in the snow. I had to shovel again after hubby and I did it this morning. I am just waiting for the stupid plow to go by and then we will have a mountain at the end of the driveway to clear way. . I hate winter all ready. 



Lacy said:


> _No yet! Hubby shovelled enough of the driveway so he can get to work and did paths outside for the dogs. They didn't know what to think when we went to let them out and it was over their heads.  You should have seen their poor faces. _
> _Its was like they gave us the finger and said take a hike guys, we're not dragging our butts in that. _


----------



## Lacy (Dec 17, 2007)

_Oh gosh! My dogs couldn't even get outside. It was just way too deep. The poor girls. Ones only 6 lbs. and the other only 12 lbs. so they are small. Our shepherd would have had no problem either. _

_Hubby cleared the driveway (100feet) with the snowblower but then hours later the driveway didn't even look done. We had all kinds of drifts here and it was bad. It's still dark but later I will take some more pics. I need to find my, "let it snow " thread.  I'll post what it looks like up here in central ontario. _

_My plants are looking so much better since I set up the new lights. I don't need the other lights that I have but will soon. These things grow so fast. I think I am gonna veg for about 10 weeks and then flower._


Chiceh said:


> My dogs love it, they could play in it for hours. They are both the same size and basically the same age, so they like to go at it hard. Wrestling around in the snow. I had to shovel again after hubby and I did it this morning. I am just waiting for the stupid plow to go by and then we will have a mountain at the end of the driveway to clear way. . I hate winter all ready.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 17, 2007)

hey Lacy..your plants are looking nice...the stem on the one in the pic was huge already. 
I am still jealous of the snow, but I guess if we got that much everything here would just shut down.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 18, 2007)

_Thanks Bongspit. Yes it does have a thick stem. My plants are doing so much better now that i have added some more light. I transplanted all of them but two and those ones are about 1/2 the size of the ones I transplanted. It just goes to show you how important it is for root growth and general plant growth to transplant at the right times. I got lazy. i will do the other two today._
_I am so glad i have this little grow room. It is working out just fine.ight now I only have 154 watts of grow light on them but my MH should be coming in this week and now that I found the extra 4 x 40 watt cfl that will be great until I am ready to flower._
_By that time I will have my hps. Its all going good._



bongspit said:


> hey Lacy..your plants are looking nice...the stem on the one in the pic was huge already.
> I am still jealous of the snow, but I guess if we got that much everything here would just shut down.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing like feeling invisible.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 19, 2007)

my dogs are 1 and 2 years old and have never seen snow,proper snow, we havent had anything you could call snow for 4 years, hoped we would get some this year, but now its too cold. never mind theres still hope.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_Oh bummer crazy. My dogs love the snow and they have so much fun and look so darn cute! I will take some pics of them and post here for you to see. They are just the cutest._

_I am getting my MH light today. Yahooooooo! I am really excited. Now I need to change the room around a bit more. My plants are growing so fast now._

_I'll post a pic of my light later when I pick it up. _

_My dogs are one and two years also crazy. _


crazy-mental said:


> my dogs are 1 and 2 years old and have never seen snow,proper snow, we havent had anything you could call snow for 4 years, hoped we would get some this year, but now its too cold. never mind theres still hope.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_My ballast did come in and I really like it. I may decide to purchase a new bulb only because I don't know how long this one has been used for. I am also impressed with the 4 bottles of DNF nutrients because they are all different for different stages and some have not even been opened. _

_One corner of the ballast at the top has a bit of a bend but hopefully it is nothing more than cosmetic._

_This came just in time because my plants are starting to fill out and touch._
_Here is a pic below of my new light._
_The GREAT thing about this is I had no idea that Sun System was out in Vancouver Canada. I can purchase a new one and not worry about duty. _

_Oh life is good! _

_My poor friend that I usually get my bud from can't find anything this time of year. It looks like he needs his present early this year. _


----------



## girlyhits (Dec 19, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _Oh I know that. My hubby is freakin' for nothin'. _
> _I really wish he'd knock it off 'cause I am NOT paranoid BUT if he keeps it up I AM GONNA BE!!!cuss:_


LOL - boy I know what you mean Lacy. My husband was paraniod about the electric bill (till I showed him the last bill and it was less than last year! I switched to cfl throughout the home). But now he's just paraniod about something different. Last night he was standing right outside my grow closet and asked me 'are they stinking yet?' Hum..... well if you can't smell it a yard away I think we are safe dear...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_Yes exactly. It starts to get just a TAD annoying after a while. And they say we are the whiners. _
_I do have cfl's throughout the entire house even in the basement. _
_I'll get the light I want and need one way or another. I am looking into a Sun system 5 either 600 watt or 1000 watt._
_It has a built in air cooled ballast. Nice!_

_I am just setting up a 100 watt MH light. I was going to put it in between the two fluorescent lights but now that I am in my grow room, it doesn't look like a good idea because this light probably needs to be higher than my cfl's._

_Help is urgently needed here. I have the chain, S hooks, and cutters all ready to go._

_Anyone? Hubby is gone. _


girlyhits said:


> LOL - boy I know what you mean Lacy. My husband was paraniod about the electric bill (till I showed him the last bill and it was less than last year! I switched to cfl throughout the home). But now he's just paraniod about something different. Last night he was standing right outside my grow closet and asked me 'are they stinking yet?' Hum..... well if you can't smell it a yard away I think we are safe dear...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 19, 2007)

its no problem. I have a 150watt HPS. I am sure the heat is a bit hotter than yours and I had my light 6 inches to a foot away. You will notice a HUGE differnce when you add the light your plants will LOVE it! just add another fan it will be alot warmer in your space.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_Thank you very much. I don't want to fry my plants over night. I think I will first hang it 1 foot away and see how they response. I would rather have it a tad too far than too close and have them shrivel up on me._

_Cool Mattso. Thats just the info I need._

_Thanxxxxxxxx!!!_


mattso101 said:


> its no problem. I have a 150watt HPS. I am sure the heat is a bit hotter than yours and I had my light 6 inches to a foot away. You will notice a HUGE differnce when you add the light your plants will LOVE it! just add another fan it will be alot warmer in your space.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 19, 2007)

Your Husbands are a little whiney.but its only fair I guess. I live with my girlfreind and grow in OUR closet. At first she ws not really cool with me growing and was paro at times. But she was impressed with the yield my first grow and impressed the amout of $ we saved not buying weed anymore. They will soon lear ounce they see the jars full of nice nugs. I am just glad the my girlfriend agrees with me about growing even though a little paranoid at times.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 19, 2007)

No prob I would hang it high aswell since your not awake to moniter temps. Remember lots of air movment on that hot light! I had a little desk fan blowing right at 150 watt


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

_Its not like this is new to him. The thing is he doesn't smoke BUT he doesn't like the amount of money I can spend on my weed. So NO I don't blame him at all but after being with him for 18 yrs now and growing for 15 of them, you would think he would be getting used to it by now._

_He does take an interest in it but usually only when they are at the end of flowering. Then I can't seem to keep him away from my plants. He always has his nose in them. _

_He is the one who nagged me to start growing some seeds. Now that I have the seeds started I am kinda on my own here. _

_We have lots of room here. We own a house and there is only the two of us. He is not normally a paranoid person and i don't know where this comes from all of a sudden. _

_It is in a very well ventilated area so i am too worried about the heat right now. _


mattso101 said:


> Your Husbands are a little whiney.but its only fair I guess. I live with my girlfreind and grow in OUR closet. At first she ws not really cool with me growing and was paro at times. But she was impressed with the yield my first grow and impressed the amout of $ we saved not buying weed anymore. They will soon lear ounce they see the jars full of nice nugs. I am just glad the my girlfriend agrees with me about growing even though a little paranoid at times.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 19, 2007)

Its most likley his time of month. Haha, seriously men go through hormonal changes through out the month aswell. My girlfreind also like to let me know. "Ha you got PMS too"


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thanks Lacy for stopping by, came to check out your new system, haven't seen any images yet except for the ballast, I'm assuming you're still working on it, can't wait to see your setup, as arnold schwarzenegger stated ..I'll Be Bock!*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 20, 2007)

_Yeah its probably true and normally I would laugh BUT as it turns out >I am the one with it. _

_Sooooooo yes I got it hung up now and I will take some pics of it. Its only a small little light but I just love it._
_Its really *BRIGHT *for only 100 watts that I can't imagine what a 1000 watt MH must be like. _
_Recently I read that it is a good idea to wear a good pair of sunglasses when you go to attend your plants because the lights can damage your eyes._

_My hubby fishing glasses sure will come in handy. _

_Oh I am so bad!_


mattso101 said:


> Its most likley his time of month. Haha, seriously men go through hormonal changes through out the month aswell. My girlfreind also like to let me know. "Ha you got PMS too"


----------



## Lacy (Dec 20, 2007)

_Its nothing to get too excited about Humboldt. My 100 watt sun system fell through. The guy made the wrong calculations when he listed it and when I bid it put in a total cost of shipping to canada at $16. He said that if I gave him an extra $50 that he would send it, so I did. Then he said that he can't ship it for less than $200 and refunded my money._

_I am now looking into a sun system 7 (dual spectrum). Its really nice plus now that I have more lights for the time being, I can be more selective about the one I want for my new grow room._

_So basically all I have now to show is only a 100 watt MH light with a few plants under it._

_Some of these plants are a little over a month and some are a little under a month. They are about 4 weeks average._

_The pic with the plant with big droopy leaves I think is mango and I have 3 of them. _

_The one pic with a few grouped together I only took for the pic. I don't have any of my plants touching at all. _

_And just a reminder: This is only a temporary grow site for now. (under my stairs) but it works for now._


Humboldt said:


> *Thanks Lacy for stopping by, came to check out your new system, haven't seen any images yet except for the ballast, I'm assuming you're still working on it, can't wait to see your setup, as arnold schwarzenegger stated ..I'll Be Bock!*


----------



## bongspit (Dec 20, 2007)

damn....Lacy, you have a green thumb...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work. You should notice a response to the MH in a couple of days.
Too bad about that sun system. R you looking at the on with both MH and HPS in the same hood. I have read it a really bad idea to do that it makes the lights very inefficeant. if not disregrad that comment


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 20, 2007)

*Nice Lacy they be looking good, gunna love the new light, sorry to hear about the sun system but all things good come in the end..... keep up the great work!*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 20, 2007)

_thanks guys. I cannot believe the difference in my grow already and it has only been 1 day and this is only 100 MH. _
_Unbelievable. I can't imagine what a 1000 watt could do. _
_Damn! _

_Thank bongspit. Yes it is a close resemblance to my thumb but I don't see the purple fingernails. _

_Yes Mattso I was thinking of getting a dual spectrum combination light. It is an 800 watt and takes either 2 MH bulbs or 2 hps bulbs or one of each. Plus it has an air cooled hood which I really like._
_I have some time to spend looking now because after tomorrow_ _I will have a total of 424 watts of light for vegging and then when I put them into flower I should have double that if not before._

_I have read and heard other who have it say that it works great. The thing that I have found is it depends on who you talk to. It does not produce high yielding buds but produces more compact ones. So if you are a dealer and are selling you wouldn't want to add a MH light when flowering but if you are growing for personal, I think it would be interesting to experiment and find out if its true. I'm not sure what I am going to get but I know I am going to get a good light and perhaps even a light mover. That might be a bit of an over kill.  probably is. _

_hey do you have a grow journal mattso?_

_Hey Humboltd. Yes I love this light and will never go back to only growing with cfl's again. Just in 24 hours I have seen a HUGE improvement and I even have the growlux bulbs in my cfl's. Its incredible. I read that you built a new grow room. Tomorrow since hubby is home I will get him to fix up this 'puter and go through your pics to see it. _

_If my computer wasn't so messed up right now I would go to everyone journal and check them out but its really acting up tonight. (takes over a minute just to submit a reply.)_
_Oh hubby dear?_


----------



## Kant (Dec 20, 2007)

hey lacy, long time no see 

sorry to hear about your ebay troubles.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 21, 2007)

_*



Hey Humboltd. Yes I love this light and will never go back to only growing with cfl's again. Just in 24 hours I have seen a HUGE improvement and I even have the growlux bulbs in my cfl's. Its incredible. I read that you built a new grow room. Tomorrow since hubby is home I will get him to fix up this 'puter and go through your pics to see it. 

Click to expand...

*_*LMAO! I felt the same way with dial up, you are making me want a hid bad Lacy, when I do get one I'm a gunna name her after you.. "Bright & Shiny" *

*I basically just built a light fixture for an existing veg room and reorganized it, I would be willing to shrink a handful of pics for ya and send them to you via PM, just give me the word and I'll get started on that right away...*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_KANT!!!  Where have you been?_
_I missed the bud bat!!!_
_Nice to see you back Kant! _

_Yes I did not get the 1000 watt sun system but thats ok. Eeverything happens for a reason so there must be something better in store for me._

_How is school doing? Are you going home for the holidays? Your sister? Words kant!_ 


Kant said:


> hey lacy, long time no see
> 
> sorry to hear about your ebay troubles.


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _KANT!!!  Where have you been?_
> _I missed the bud bat!!!_
> _Nice to see you back Kant! _
> 
> ...


christmas is a wonderful time of year..... 

how goes things girly?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Humboldt, you sweet soul. You don't need to do that on my behalf but thanks so much anyway. I was having a bit of a prob with my pm'ing so I deleted it. _

_Humboldt buddy!!!! With ALL DUE respect, because you are a very knowledgeable and experienced grower but you gotta try an MH or something other than cfl's. _

_I have only grown with cfl's so did not know any different or better methods until now. I researched and read what others had to say about other lights and so forth until my curiousity was peaked. Thats when I started my search. _

_Althought this is only a 100 watt MH light, it is working incredibly well. I have what I think is a mango plant that is about 1 month old or younger and I thought it just had droopy leaves. Over night the leaves came up and now look like umbrellas or little parachutes. Its totally incredible Humboltd I kid you not!!!! I will take some pics. before and after in only 24 hours. _

_Get a MH light and a hps or a switchable one is even better. _

_I am going to differently get an air cooled fan because from what i have read it actually cools down a lot of people's entire grow rooms. Thats worth it to me. _

_P.S. My computer is working a lot better right now so I will check out some more of your pics._

_First I have to make some coffee. I'm fadinnnnngggg. roll:_


Humboldt said:


> *LMAO! I felt the same way with dial up, you are making me want a hid bad Lacy, when I do get one I'm a gunna name her after you.. "Bright & Shiny" *
> 
> *I basically just built a light fixture for an existing veg room and reorganized it, I would be willing to shrink a handful of pics for ya and send them to you via PM, just give me the word and I'll get started on that right away...*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_KP Too!!!! _
_hey girl! hows it growin'? _
_I haven't seen you in a bit either._
_I got a little 100 watt light and am totally mesmerized by it. I can't wait to get an entire system. Way cool and totally exciting._

_I'm gonna making gingerbreads or some kind of baking today. I am having company over for the holidays so i have a lot to do._

_Hubby is taking the little dogs for the day. So basically he's 'doggie sitting' today. _
_Gets them outta my hair for the day. _

_Have a wonderful holiday KP! _


kindprincess said:


> christmas is a wonderful time of year.....
> 
> how goes things girly?


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 21, 2007)

looking good lacy. how old are they now?. looking good, when are you going to use the bigger lites?. keep up the good work.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Thanks crazy. I am not gonna use bigger lights until I have my grow room built and finished, otherwise there is no point really. Right now I have enough space to provide 424 watts of light including my 100 watt MH for vegging. I still haven't used up half of the space so I;m good._

_The plants are just under and just over a month. About 27 to 32 days old. (I think. I would have to check back. They sprouted right after my dog was killed  so it is a bit confusing for me. I know my came up close to 1 1/2 weeks after Tahoes. I think.)_

_I am looking at some really nice light systems now and I am not in a big hurry which is better. _


crazy-mental said:


> looking good lacy. how old are they now?. looking good, when are you going to use the bigger lites?. keep up the good work.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Here are a couple of pics of what i think is a mango plant. _
_One pic is from 4 days prior under fluorescents and the other one is 1 1/2 days under 100 watt MH light. _
_The fan leaves just lifted right up. These leaves are HUGE. i have never seen a plant with such big leaves before except for in other people's journals. _


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Lacy!!! Looking great there.....I feel you on not going back to CFL's.....I only have 2 150's and ya need sunglasses! Hubb will know where to find his fishing shades from now on, huh??? LOL! Rub your finger underneath that mango plant and then smell your thumb!! Ewe weeee!!
PS.....No snow here....I'm wearing shorts and flops!!!!!! Who knows, I may be wearing gloves and scarves in 24 hrs...you just never know in Tx! Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Kant (Dec 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _KANT!!!  Where have you been?_
> _I missed the bud bat!!!_
> _Nice to see you back Kant! _
> 
> ...


hehehe

I'm back. School......*sigh*. school is a pain.

I will be heading home for the holidays. although i'm not sure when that might be. It'll be sometime this weekend probably. I think i'm gonna order seeds soon so that they can come shortly after new years so i can start my new grow. The holidays are throwing my timing off so i'm not sure when I should order. I'm planning on getting some ATA tundra from dr. chonic. I've never ordered from them before so i'm not sure how long it'll take. It maybe already too late but oh well. 

I still haven't done much holiday shopping...oops


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey lacy. Are you using Your flourecents along with your 100w MH?


----------



## HoLE (Dec 21, 2007)

wow Lacy,,lookin nice,,some fat leaves,,,,you still haven't got a light yet,,I mean a big one,,get a 1000 watt,,or 2-600's hps,,,you will prolly stop growin outside once you figure things out indoors,,if yur usin an old wannabe bathroom,,if my stoner mind remembers this correctly,,2-600's would be nice,,end of story

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _Here are a couple of pics of what i think is a mango plant. _
> _One pic is from 4 days prior under fluorescents and the other one is 1 1/2 days under 100 watt MH light. _
> _The fan leaves just lifted right up. These leaves are HUGE. i have never seen a plant with such big leaves before except for in other people's journals. _


Wow they look good and a lot like mango, good work Lacy, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Yes Pencap you got that right, I am never going back to cfl's. _
_Other light sources are definitely in the future plan._
_Yes hubby will know where to find his fishing shades for sure.  (ha)_
_I will check out the rubbing the leaves and see what happens. _
_The leaves are massive._
_We have so much snow. i meant to update pictures in my "let it Snow'thread but I have been very busy._
_Shorts and flip flops! Sure! Rub it in_
_Texas ! Anything can happen in texas._
_Have a good christmas also pencap._



pencap said:


> Hey Lacy!!! Looking great there.....I feel you on not going back to CFL's.....I only have 2 150's and ya need sunglasses! Hubb will know where to find his fishing shades from now on, huh??? LOL! Rub your finger underneath that mango plant and then smell your thumb!! Ewe weeee!!
> PS.....No snow here....I'm wearing shorts and flops!!!!!! Who knows, I may be wearing gloves and scarves in 24 hrs...you just never know in Tx! Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_It doesn't sound like you are enjoying school much Kant._
_Thats too bad. _
_I'm not sure why you have to order seeds at a certain time. I suppose it has to do with school and where you are and all. _
_ATA tundra sounds scary almost. Sounds wicked too_

_I have a bunch of different strains but so far I have only been able to pick out mangohopefully I will be able to pick out more once they flower._

_My friend called me up and said he had somehting for me so I went to visit him and he gave me a 1/4 of bubble gum. OMG! It really does taste like bubble gum. _
_Nice christmas gift. Nice friend. _

_Have a great holiday kant._



Kant said:


> hehehe
> 
> I'm back. School......*sigh*. school is a pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_yes sir. I am using 2 double cfl's and the 100 watt MH. I LOVE the MH. _
_I will never go back to cfl's NEVER!!!!!!!!! I do have another 4 x 40 watt light that i will add in another week or two._
_There is no sense in me getting a new big light now because I do not have the room built yet._
_LOVE IT! MH_


mattso101 said:


> Hey lacy. Are you using Your flourecents along with your 100w MH?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Thanks HoLe! Yes they are fat leaves huh?_
_No I do not have the 1000 watt yet. the sun system fell through but I am looking at a better one now so its all good. I new when the deal fell throught hat it mean that something better is meant to happen. I'm optimistic. _

_I just got the 100 watt because it was only $50 with 4 full bottles of DNF food._

_I presently have 424 watts of growing light and now that hubby is off work for THREE WEEKS , we will have time to make the room._

_We have a roughed in bathroom with the pumbing all set up and ready to go. I am planning on making it an 8 x 5 getting a 100 watt with a light mover. _

_Hubby doesn't know yet BUT he will find out AFTER I purchase. _

_AND HoLe! No dude. I will ALWAYS still grow outdoors. Why wouldn't I? Its so easy and I have the privacy. Plus I love growing outdoors. I love being outdoors. _
_Being indoors too much depresses me. _

_Two 600 watts would really be PUSHING it._
_I still want a hubby. _




HoLE said:


> wow Lacy,,lookin nice,,some fat leaves,,,,you still haven't got a light yet,,I mean a big one,,get a 1000 watt,,or 2-600's hps,,,you will prolly stop growin outside once you figure things out indoors,,if yur usin an old wannabe bathroom,,if my stoner mind remembers this correctly,,2-600's would be nice,,end of story
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Thanks Gygax._
_I'm not feeding them anything right now. I am doing the same thing I did with me outdoor grow only I have them in a mixture of MG and another potting mixture with nutes added. _
_Later as I transplant I add more neutral potting mix (I have a huge square container of it) and gradually start to feed every 2nd or 3rd watering. Then 2 weeks into flowering I switch the nutrients. By the time I am really to flower the potting soil with added nutes is spent or depleted. (So I have more of a neutral potting mix but with DNF (Dutch Nutrient Formula) _
_Its an organic formula that I find works great. There are different ones for different plant stages._

_When I purchased my little 100 watt MH light for $50 it came with 4 full bottles of DNF (all stages of the plant growth)_

_What are you growing now? I will have to go check it out. you usually have some very interesting stuff growing._


Gygax1974 said:


> Wow they look good and a lot like mango, good work Lacy, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Kant (Dec 21, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _It doesn't sound like you are enjoying school much Kant._
> _Thats too bad. _
> _I'm not sure why you have to order seeds at a certain time. I suppose it has to do with school and where you are and all. _
> _ATA tundra sounds scary almost. Sounds wicked too_
> ...


here's ata tundra: Ata Tundra Seeds - cannabis seeds

I want to get seeds as early in january(but not in december because i won't be here) as i can, so that i can get a good harvest/cure done for 4/20  Last year i didn't time it right and i was late by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Damn that mango is looking nice, glad to hear your computer is working better, sweet you get to spend quality time with your hubby and top it off a new grow room, HOOAH!! I can't wait to see what you guys come up with....*


*PS: I've always planned on getting a hid but wasn't in a rush, however you and others are helping me change my mind on getting one sooner than later (may take kindprincess up on that offer) although I am perfectly happy with the results I'm getting, I could keep pumping out chunks of bud every month or two and be happy, after all I'm not trying to sell or impress anybody other than myself but I do want to see the difference other than the growth rate..*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

_OMG Kant! _
_From now on you are known as 'bad*ss bud bat!!!_

_What a great find. Early flowering, frost resistant. _
_What an interesting mix of strains. _
_Now I have to have some of this for next grow._

_This knowing about strains is really contagious. I have a HUGE list of wanna-gets now._

_It would be very exciting producing your very own strain._

_Thats a project in the future making. Gotta try that some day._

_I thought your plant timing had to do with school somehow._
_Your life sounds very hectic Kant. _


Kant said:


> here's ata tundra: Ata Tundra Seeds - cannabis seeds
> 
> I want to get seeds as early in january(but not in december because i won't be here) as i can, so that i can get a good harvest/cure done for 4/20  Last year i didn't time it right and i was late by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

_Yes some quality time with hubby is always the best gift to me. He might say differently but_

_He took off early this morning at about 5:30 this morning because he wants to pick up one last gift for me._

_He's such a sweetheart.  My ROCK! My everything. _

_Yes I think this is going to be a really nice room. We haven't got much done except clear away the space and take measurements and buy supplies. Its a big project but it should prove very rewarding. _
_Hubby is always up for a challenge. _
_I think I will show him some of the other grow rooms._

_You really ought to try a HID light. They really are something else. The difference is incredible. Almost like comparing chalk and cheese._

_The main thing I am taking into consideration when looking to get a light is:_

_#1- Safety - I want to make sure the equipment I get is the safest there is. PERIOD! No if's or but's about it. I won't skimp out for safety. NO way! No how!_

_How up to date is it? You want something fairly recent otherwise you probably are going to spend more in extra electricity._

_Air-cooled? I am seriously considering making mine air-cooled because from all of what I have heard, those fans in the lights will cool off a small room._
_Thats piece of mind._

_With all the latest technology, you can purchase a new light with all the works for a very reasonable price. _
_They even are digitally balanced and everything. _
_Latest technology. Go for the best Humboldt. Take your time. You've waited this long. You might as well do your research and get what best suites you but it is a big investment and not something that you want to regret purchasing later._

_Have a great holiday HB!_



Humboldt said:


> *Damn that mango is looking nice, glad to hear your computer is working better, sweet you get to spend quality time with your hubby and top it off a new grow room, HOOAH!! I can't wait to see what you guys come up with....*
> 
> 
> *PS: I've always planned on getting a hid but wasn't in a rush, however you and others are helping me change my mind on getting one sooner than later (may take kindprincess up on that offer) although I am perfectly happy with the results I'm getting, I could keep pumping out chunks of bud every month or two and be happy, after all I'm not trying to sell or impress anybody other than myself but I do want to see the difference other than the growth rate..*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

_I am glad my sun system 6 did not come through because now I have found another solution which buys me a bit more time to make a wiser decision._


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thanks a lot Lacy for taking the time to help with the lighting etc.., much appreciated, you have a good holiday as well .. may it be the best.... Oh and have a happy new year, I know I'm gunna*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

_You are most welome HB. I know choosing a light system is a BIG decision. I have been looking around for some time but am glad that I have. There are so many options. I LOVE the HID lights. _

_You have a great holiday also. _


Humboldt said:


> *Thanks a lot Lacy for taking the time to help with the lighting etc.., much appreciated, you have a good holiday as well .. may it be the best.... Oh and have a happy new year, I know I'm gunna*


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 23, 2007)

430 watt hps son agro thats what im thinking about


----------



## girlyhits (Dec 23, 2007)

wow they are looking good Lacy!


----------



## pencap (Dec 23, 2007)

Pictures are up Lacy!! Just 4 u!! Your looking good there! It finnally got cold in Tx!! shoulda never opend my mouth about your snow!! hee hee! BRRrrrrrrr!


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 23, 2007)

would like to see the updated pics.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 23, 2007)

_Thta sounds good mattso._
_Merry christmas to you and yours._


mattso101 said:


> 430 watt hps son agro thats what im thinking about


----------



## Lacy (Dec 23, 2007)

*You guys are demanding wif the pics.*
*But LUCKILY I got a NEW camera last night.*
*I dropped my old cannon powershot and I really loved it and got a panasonic a few months back that I really do not like so we are gonna sell it.*
*I now have another nice Cannon again and it takes great shots. no messing around with it.*
*So I will gladly add some pics a bit later.*
*I just downloaded the software and a new version of photoshop.*


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 23, 2007)

*AWESOME! She's got the works, watch out guys and gals we may be getting some big treats here pretty quit "patiently waiting for pics" *


----------



## bongspit (Dec 23, 2007)

What is up Ms. green thumb?? those leaves are so fat, it's good you got that light cause the fat leaved ones got to have more penetration. they lookin good...


----------



## Kant (Dec 24, 2007)

marry christmas lacy!!!


so stupid me forgot to realize it's the holidays and people don't always ship on the holidays *sigh*

so dr. chronic will be closed until jan 3. so that'll mean i might miss april 20 AGAIN *sigh* and be budless....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-Mas Lacy, hope all is well and you and your family have a good holiday......remember no egg nog for the plants


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 25, 2007)

*Stopping by to wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice looking plants lacy, they are going to explode soon!


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 26, 2007)

looking good . how old from seed.
hope your having happy hollidays.


----------



## pencap (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacy..........will you hold my hand this spring? I've never grown outdoors...........FDD only sits in his back yard......I wanna GET OUT THERE.......BDW never writes back......he's too busy...I know you're a queen out there....so whadda ya say?? Now, I know we got a climate difference..but hey...communication overcomes all troubles...whadda ya think? I'd be planting 2 months b4 u~ but you could give me a few good pushes..
I'd just like to pic yer brain on pests/finding a good spot~ 6-10 plants.....etc...
?
Hummmmmmmmm???


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Lacy, how are the room and lights coming? Hope you had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 30, 2007)

where is Lacy??


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 30, 2007)

bongspit said:


> where is Lacy??


I was just wondering the same thing. I hope everything is alright with her.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

me too.....? I hope all is ok?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 30, 2007)

You could be happy, and I won't know.
but you weren't happy the day I watched you go.
and all the things I wish I had not said.


You Could be Happy. 
Snow Patrol

Just for Lacy


----------



## Kant (Jan 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> where is Lacy??


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/41225-search-lacy-begins-2.html

she's hurt!!!!!

get better soon lacy. we all miss you!


----------



## Kant (Jan 8, 2008)

lacy! come back to us! we're all worried about you

these are for you


----------



## bongspit (Jan 8, 2008)

if she hurt she would probably rather have this...........


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gosh you people sure know how to make a woman feel good. *

*I went out to purchase a last minute gift for my husband and I fell on the ice at the back of a parking lot and hurt myself. I promised hubby I would stay off the computer as it concerned my back and right arm so I kept my word.*
*I did write to chiceh to let her know what was going on.*

*Unfortunately I did not get anything done or my grow room nor did I get a new light.  Even hubby wouldn't look after my plants since it is MY thing so they don' look the greatest.*

*You guys are gonna be so disappointed wif me. *

*Here's a few pics of the ones in my closet. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2008)

Lacy! You're back, how are you doing now? The plants are looking good.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gosh HB. I hate to disappoint but there still is no light and no grow room. *
*Here are some pics. They are still under cfl's.*


Humboldt said:


> *AWESOME! She's got the works, watch out guys and gals we may be getting some big treats here pretty quit "patiently waiting for pics" *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey gurl. They aren't too bad considering.*
*Whats up? I sent you some pm's. *
*Hey I'm an elite member. *


Chiceh said:


> Lacy! You're back, how are you doing now? The plants are looking good.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*You in chat chi? We can yak about dia and dat!!!! *


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, come on girl. 



Lacy said:


> *You in chat chi? We can yak about dia and dat!!!! *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tanks Bong. I have about 3 or 4 that have the fattest leaves I have ever seen. Then I have some that I think are shunk because they just reek.*
*The thing is I got an indoor mix so I have no idea what is what. Even the one kind that I knew I somehow screwed up and now they are all unknowns.*
*It still will be interesting figuring them out especially once they start flowering.*


bongspit said:


> What is up Ms. green thumb?? those leaves are so fat, it's good you got that light cause the fat leaved ones got to have more penetration. they lookin good...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yay a full recovery. What are you talking about the plants look awesome. And anyone who gets hurt has a free pass silly. Glad to see you are back and feeling better...

Also try rubbing the stem and tell me what you smell? Any of them smell like melons or bananas (like a rind smell) and do any of them remind you of "chalky" type candy.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

_I hope you had a great holiday also kant. its good to see you again. The seeds that you told me about sound really good. I have never heard of them either but please let us know the results of your grow._

_Did you start any yet?_


Kant said:


> marry christmas lacy!!!
> 
> 
> so stupid me forgot to realize it's the holidays and people don't always ship on the holidays *sigh*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

_Hey gygax. Thanks a lot and no eggnog for the plants.  _
_And yes some of the plants that I think are mango have a VERY fruity flavour to them and it is also very strong. I also have one plants that is quite light in the green tones. I also have one whose stems really stretch outwards. Its different seeing of the varieties and starting to get exciting._

_I'll post some more pics when my camera battery recharges._

_Thanks gygax_


Gygax1974 said:


> Merry X-Mas Lacy, hope all is well and you and your family have a good holiday......remember no egg nog for the plants


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks Kay. they aren't doing too bad considering.*
*I have some more pics up.*


kayasgarden said:


> very nice looking plants lacy, they are going to explode soon!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*I'm not sure exactly but some are just under 7 weeks and some are just over. Its getting interesting now. *
*Thanks Crazy.*


crazy-mental said:


> looking good . how old from seed.
> hope your having happy hollidays.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey Pencap. For sure I will help you. I LOVE doing outdoor grow. Its so refreshing being outdoors in the fresh air and sunshine. You don't have to worry about your plants smelling too much. Its just so much fullfilling in my opinion. But then again, I am a real outdoor chick myself.*

*I can start some plants indoors the same time as you and then transplant them outdoors when the whether is right. I might even take some cuttings and give them a head start indoors. (that should be quite interesting)*

*I'm honoured that you thought of me to help you. *

*Thanks*

*BTW. I've done many, many outdoor plants. *


pencap said:


> Lacy..........will you hold my hand this spring? I've never grown outdoors...........FDD only sits in his back yard......I wanna GET OUT THERE.......BDW never writes back......he's too busy...I know you're a queen out there....so whadda ya say?? Now, I know we got a climate difference..but hey...communication overcomes all troubles...whadda ya think? I'd be planting 2 months b4 u~ but you could give me a few good pushes..
> I'd just like to pic yer brain on pests/finding a good spot~ 6-10 plants.....etc...
> ?
> Hummmmmmmmm???


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Awe Godspeed. no lights or room yet. Not even a start.  Bummer. I was not doing too well at the holidays and some other things happened but Tahoe gave me a great link to a lighting place in Canada so I am getting on it right away. I just don't want to have a light sitting here with no place to put it. *

*Thanks for asking and I hope your holiday was great.*


godspeedsuckah said:


> Hey Lacy, how are the room and lights coming? Hope you had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*OMG FPT!!!! *
*That is so sweet!!!*

*Awe Fake trees. I'm ok gurl. The holidays could have been better but life's good now.*

*How were your holidays?*
*I will check out your grow as soon as I respond to all these posts.*

*Thanks *


Fake Plastic Trees said:


> You could be happy, and I won't know.
> but you weren't happy the day I watched you go.
> and all the things I wish I had not said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Oh Kant. Thats a lovely bouquet of flowers. How colourful. *

*I saw the link you guys made. OMG!  I was really doped on meds the first week and promised hubby i would stay off the computer. *

*I hurt an old injury and twisted my right arm back but I am feeling very good now. *

*Thanks Kant*

*You guys sure know how to manke a woman feel special. *


Kant said:


> lacy! come back to us! we're all worried about you
> 
> these are for you


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks bongspit. You funny man you. I have LOTSSSSS of that. In fact I chucked out some killer meds after about a week or more of feeling numb and decided to just go *
*GREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


bongspit said:


> if she hurt she would probably rather have this...........


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 11, 2008)

i dident even know you where back lol. good to see you


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ha. Bwinn. Itys really my 1st day back.*
*Thanks*
*Its good to be back.*
*Now I have to check out what all you guys are up to. *


bwinn27 said:


> i dident even know you where back lol. good to see you


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 11, 2008)

lol glad your back lacy.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 11, 2008)

LACY...your back!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2008)

welcome back, welcome back , welcome back


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks bwinn. I sure missed it here.*


bwinn27 said:


> lol glad your back lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yo Bongspit!!!!!!!!!! *
*Well...well.... And an elite member I see.  You are just full of surprises. I love it. *

*Thanks Bong. *


bongspit said:


> LACY...your back!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Tank you, tank you , tank you*


mastakoosh said:


> welcome back, welcome back , welcome back


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

wished everyone loved me,like they do you.
welcome back lacy.i love you.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

We love you too crazy-mental, lol 



crazy-mental said:


> wished everyone loved me,like they do you.
> welcome back lacy.i love you.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks, i feel better now.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hey crazy. We luv you too crazy. *
**

*I think it has more to do with the fact that I am female than anything. Most guys probably aren't gonna say" Hey crazy dude. We missed ya and love ya man." *

*See my point?*


crazy-mental said:


> wished everyone loved me,like they do you.
> welcome back lacy.i love you.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright, Lacy's back at it!!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 12, 2008)

good to have you back Lacy,,when ppl don't know,,and a friend just disappears,,wild things go through a persons mind,,wondering what happened to said person,,good to know your ok and back with us,,hope your feeling much better

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hey Rocky!!*


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Alright, Lacy's back at it!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks HoLe. yes i know. I did let chiceh know and asked her to pass along the message. I did hurt myself bad and hubby was not letting me on the 'puter no matter what and since he was home for 3 weeks... I do feel much better now thanks*

I ote=HoLE;462792]good to have you back Lacy,,when ppl don't know,,and a friend just disappears,,wild things go through a persons mind,,wondering what happened to said person,,good to know your ok and back with us,,hope your feeling much better

Keep on Growin

HoLE[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*I am picking up my light on Monday.*
*I am getting a 1000 watt MH light system with a 3 foot parabolic reflector.*

*I am just not sure about the bulb choice. The guy suggested I go for a warm bulb and use it for both.*

*Sunmaster. *

*I am not sure if I like this idea or not. i think I would like to be more specific in regards to the light spectrum.*

*Any suggestions fellow growers? Anyone?*


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 12, 2008)

everythings lookin decent. how bout some pix?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

oh that is going to to be soooooo awesome...1000W........in the words of [email protected]!!!!

what do you need to compare....lumens/lumens per watt, CRI (ideal = 100), relative wavelength energy and spectrum distribution.

Sylvania 1000W 4000K BT56 Universal Metal Halide - this bulb seems to have a lot going for it? you'd think right? well CRI 65, lumens/w 86 lumens per watt.....both those figures are relatively low.....

this is a good comparison site.....a CRI of 90+ is achieveable, and >100,000 lumen or 100 lumens per watt is also achieveable....Compare Metal Halide Grow Light Bulbs Eye, Sunmaster, Solarmax, GE 

the Ceramic Metal Halide (CMH) lights discussed in another thread...are another consideration - you give up lumens for better CRI and in some opinions a better distribution of appropriate spectral properties....


Lacy said:


> *I am picking up my light on Monday.*
> *I am getting a 1000 watt MH light system with a 6 foot parabolic reflector.*
> 
> *I am just not sure about the bulb choice. The guy suggested I go for a warm bulb and use it for both.*
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice light choice lacy, I have a 1000 watt mh going right now, with that similar reflector (I think?). Does the reflector come in many pieces that all screw together around the light socket? And is white on the inside instead of silver? Make sure you control the temps real good. I have an exhaust going on reverse to bring in cool air. I find this easier that taking hot air out. As well I have a fan circulating the air in the white mylar room, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yeah tahoe. You are just a source of useful information.*
*I checked out the site and decided I could get just as good a deal at a dealer not too far away. When I add on the tax and delivery fee it comes out to about the same so i'd rather pick it up myself but I really appreciate the threads you have send me so far. They have been just PERFECT!*

*This guy says that I can get something like a broad spectrum warm bulb to do both flowering and vegetation.*

*I am assuming he means the sunmaster warm.*

*Thanx again*


tahoe58 said:


> oh that is going to to be soooooo awesome...1000W........in the words of [email protected]!!!!
> 
> what do you need to compare....lumens/lumens per watt, CRI (ideal = 100), relative wavelength energy and spectrum distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*thanks chiceh. It took me that long to convince hubby it was a good choice. I'm so glad i held out.  I'm bad*

*Right now it is going to be well ventilated because I have no room. just a part of an unfinished basement.  i do have a nice 7 x 3 ft. table to put the plants on.*

*The reflector I am getting is white and comes in pieces. It looks like a 3 foot umbrella. *

*What bulbs do you use chiceh? for veg? and flowering?*
*I haven't decided on that and I need to know before Monday morning. No pressure though. (lol) j/k...sort of.*

*I am glad that i decided on a MH light instead of a HPS.*


Chiceh said:


> Nice light choice lacy, I have a 1000 watt mh going right now, with that similar reflector (I think?). Does the reflector come in many pieces that all screw together around the light socket? And is white on the inside instead of silver? Make sure you control the temps real good. I have an exhaust going on reverse to bring in cool air. I find this easier that taking hot air out. As well I have a fan circulating the air in the white mylar room, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*I thought I posted all these pics in my grow journal but I put them in the wrong thread.*

*So here are some pics. i am not sure how far I should have my plants but right now they are about 4 feet about. I'll move them closer as they adjust.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sorry the pics are so small. I have a new camera, new zoombrowser and am on dial up. I shuck this entire file but I shrank it too small. *
*Squint! I will try and add some descent size pics.*

*Thats why i don't visit some people*
*s journals cause the size of all the pics shuts my 'puter down. *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*showing individual plants....*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*And more.......*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*More!..............*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Showing size of leaves and stuff.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*I gave my girls (only found one male so far) a good clip and saved some of the tops as clones.*

*And then more pics*


----------



## LoopDigga (Jan 16, 2008)

you're overwhelming me with pictures...but I love it. Looks great, good job!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks ............*


LoopDigga said:


> you're overwhelming me with pictures...but I love it. Looks great, good job!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good, so I take it you like indoor now too? Hydro next time right? LOL


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*thanks gygax. I just realized the other day that you were the first person i talk with from here. *

*I don't know if I will ever start hydro but I won't say NEVER. It just seems so complex and soil is so simple and what i know. *

*Plus I love the smell and the fell of it. *

*I do like doing indoor grows. this is my 6th one but I haven't done one in about 10 years and only used cfl's in the past. this is my 1st time using HID plus I have never had a grow room.*

*Now I have a 10 x 6 and it is sweeeet!*


Gygax1974 said:


> Looking good, so I take it you like indoor now too? Hydro next time right? LOL


----------



## bongspit (Jan 16, 2008)

hydro takes up more space...and requires more stuff....but it's fun..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 16, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting a pic of your completed setup . I am very excited for you Lacy, you are going to love your new setup!!! Your plants look awesome by the way.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I never stopped by b4...Your plants are looking good. How you likin' your new light?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 16, 2008)

*thanks guys. I love the light its totally awesome. My grow room has such a nice feel to it.*
*I will take some pics when the room is complete with an exhaust system and all.*
*Unfortunately I am gonna be away for a while but I am telling you in advance so please don't worry about me.*
*luv you guys!!!!*


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 16, 2008)

hey lacy I got some stuff for you send me an email to [email protected] ok the grow looks nice


----------



## bongspit (Jan 16, 2008)

ding ding ding ding ding...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Sorry but I do not give my personal address out to anybody!!! *


slappyboy said:


> hey lacy I got some stuff for you send me an email to [email protected] ok the grow looks nice


----------



## bongspit (Jan 18, 2008)

lacy is back...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 18, 2008)

*No Bong. I am so behind with my business. I took 6 weeks off back in November and now I am swamped with orders.*

*Sew what?*

*It means lots of little doggies are freezing because I've been slacking off!*

*Gotta get back to work*

*bong's such a sweetie. *


bongspit said:


> lacy is back...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *No Bong. I am so behind with my business. I took 6 weeks off back in November and now I am swamped with orders.*
> 
> *Sew what?*
> 
> ...


 noooo, dont let the doggies freeze please. you must help them(i know u will hehe)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

plants look gooooooooooooood LACY. nice job


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Noooo I won't let the doggies freeze. I am working on it all weekend.*

*I LOVE dogs. *



mastakoosh said:


> noooo, dont let the doggies freeze please. you must help them(i know u will hehe)


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*thankxxxxxxx Cali. your look pretty nice also.*
*My plantys are lovin' the light. its like they now live at the equator or something. Its like they are growing right outside.*

*Amazing. Even hubby is fascinated.*


CALIGROWN said:


> plants look gooooooooooooood LACY. nice job


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*The other day I saw a couple of tiny balls but they were on the stem of a leaf and I have never seen that before. I probably should have waited to see what became of it but sinnce I have all these together in a grow room with a fan on them I didn't want to take any changes.*

*What do you guys think? Could it just have been a deformity.*

*I really should have taken pics but instead I chopped up the entire plant.*


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

I say go with your first idea...you have been doing this for a long time and you have good instincts...remember the green thumb?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good lacy.
how far on 12/12?
and how long vegg, are them the plants you started at the same time as me, around 8 or 9 weeks ago?.
looking good, good job.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yes you are so right poonbong. *


bongspit said:


> I say go with your first idea...you have been doing this for a long time and you have good instincts...remember the green thumb?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Thanks crazy. they aren't on 12/12 yet. i still have them in veg stage on 24/0 only because i had to keep that because when i first started my timer broke and I didn't want to decrease their light and possibly mess them up.*
*I have always gone with 18/6 and believe anything past 18 hours is just a waste.*

*Yes crazy they are about 8 to 9 weeks old. *

*I have now tied up some of the bigger leaves on what I think might be mango plants because they are cutting out so much from the bottom branches. It looks really funny BUT it works really well.*

*I also topped them all off again. I'll take some pictures for you guys.*

*Just remember that i am on dial up.*


crazy-mental said:


> looking good lacy.
> how far on 12/12?
> and how long vegg, are them the plants you started at the same time as me, around 8 or 9 weeks ago?.
> looking good, good job.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes you are so right poonbong. *


I just love that sparkling sense of humor...

</IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Well i;'m glad you do 'cause it comes with the package. *


bongspit said:


> I just love that sparkling sense of humor...
> 
> </IMG>


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks crazy. they aren't on 12/12 yet. i still have them in veg stage on 24/0 only because i had to keep that because when i first started my timer broke and I didn't want to decrease their light and possibly mess them up.*
> *I have always gone with 18/6 and believe anything past 18 hours is just a waste.*
> 
> *Yes crazy they are about 8 to 9 weeks old. *
> ...


the trend these days is to veg as little as possible and flower for most of the plants cycle...my brother is from the old school and he vegs and tops them several times until they are huge and then flower...he grew bubblegum the last and 2 plants provided us with enough weed to last a long time...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yeah well i guess i must be old school also because I like to keep mine going for at least 3 months before I flower. *

*I got about 2 pounds off my last harvest and I only had 5 plants. *

*I top my several times also, especially if they are inddor plants because then they all turn into compact bushes with mega bud sites.*

*Its all good for me. *

*I guess i don't follow trends.*


bongspit said:


> the trend these days is to veg as little as possible and flower for most of the plants cycle...my brother is from the old school and he vegs and tops them several times until they are huge and then flower...he grew bubblegum the last and 2 plants provided us with enough weed to last a long time...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Oh yeah pics coming up.*
*I almost forgot.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

wow...ya....thats amazing eh Lacy.....2 lbs from 5 plants.......6+ oz per plant!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yes Tahoe it is a LOT of weed. You like my cheerleading. *
*Ok ok so i'm not very good. *

*Here's some more pics.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*They look less bushy right now because i topped them 3 days ago and just tied back all the big fan leaves. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

hahahahahaha....cool..Lacy....whats not to like - a gilr bouncing around singing and chanting, and all positive....gotta love it! hahahahahahahaha....

great pics....they look like they be doing awesome!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Hey and this is what i did yesterday. i helped hubby build a frame for the air vent and then we added some dry wall to it. Now we have to drywall the rest and add an exhaust fan.*

*He wanted me to ask if any of you have ever put your exhaust pipe into your septic system.*

*We have a roughed in pipe in this grow room since it is a roughed in bathroom and hubby thinks it might be going to the septic system but i think it is an extra stink pipe.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yeah you have a point.*
*But I don't look like the cowgirl you have there in your avatar.*

*A lot of similiarities but.....j/k*

*Heehee*

*Thanks Tahoe.*


tahoe58 said:


> hahahahahaha....cool..Lacy....whats not to like - a gilr bouncing around singing and chanting, and all positive....gotta love it! hahahahahahahaha....
> 
> great pics....they look like they be doing awesome!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

dammnn...those look sweet lacy...how many times have you topped? If I had more room I would veg longer...I definitely think that is the way to go..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have seen that refered to in these forums.....you might find something by searching....but I know for sure it has been contemplated....logically...I would sure think that it would work.


Lacy said:


> *Hey and this is what i did yesterday. i helped hubby build a frame for the air vent and then we added some dry wall to it. Now we have to drywall the rest and add an exhaust fan.*
> 
> *He wanted me to ask if any of you have ever put your exhaust pipe into your septic system.*
> 
> *We have a roughed in pipe in this grow room since it is a roughed in bathroom and hubby thinks it might be going to the septic system but i think it is an extra stink pipe.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*I have topped them only twice but will top them once more before I flower.*
*thanks bong. (poon) Ok that poon thing is gonna be difficult for me to drop now. *

*I like the sound of it. *

*Poon. Haha! Its funny.*


bongspit said:


> dammnn...those look sweet lacy...how many times have you topped? If I had more room I would veg longer...I definitely think that is the way to go..


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Yes i do need to do some research. I found some great plans here for an inexpensive exhaust system, perhaps it can be modified. *

*I'll take a pic of it later and show you but now I am really feeling guilty about not getting these coats done.*

*Poor freezing dogs. *

* I'm kidding.*


tahoe58 said:


> I have seen that refered to in these forums.....you might find something by searching....but I know for sure it has been contemplated....logically...I would sure think that it would work.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I have topped them only twice but will top them once more before I flower.*
> *thanks bong. (poon) Ok that poon thing is gonna be difficult for me to drop now. *
> 
> *I like the sound of it. *
> ...


I am ok with that as long as knowbody adds tang to it...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 19, 2008)

*LMAO bong poon tang you mean????*

*Oh bong you're killing me dear.*
*LMAO!!!! Gotta go back to work. you guys are keeping me from a VERY important job.*

*Bye BONG!!!!*

*Bye guys*


bongspit said:


> I am ok with that as long as knowbody adds tang to it...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

poonbongtang.......hahahaha.....we should all be sitting on the beach in Thailand right now.....watching the waves....and sharing dablunts! hahahahaha.....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO bong poon tang you mean????*
> 
> *Oh bong you're killing me dear.*
> *LMAO!!!! Gotta go back to work. you guys are keeping me from a VERY important job.*
> ...


laytron lacy-poo....hahahahaha


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2008)

plants look great lacy bushing out nice. Cant wait to see how the newset up goes it looks great so far!!

I love the life you add to rollitup we missed you around here, very nice to have you back!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*For sure. you know i often forget that you are not high Tahoe. You are gonna be so stoked when yours come through. Its EXTREMELY exciting. *

*Then we can all be TOGETHER!!!!*


tahoe58 said:


> poonbongtang.......hahahaha.....we should all be sitting on the beach in Thailand right now.....watching the waves....and sharing dablunts! hahahahaha.....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*LMAO bong poon tang. You silly man. *
*But at least you're not a bottom burp like mountainspliff.*
*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That was funny.*

*Lacy poo.. hahahaha...thats funny! *

*But the laytron makes me sound kinda robotic and in THAT case I wouldn't have any emotions!!!!!!! *

*HEY!! This could be a GOOD thing. I LIKE it! *


bongspit said:


> laytron lacy-poo....hahahahaha


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

lacy any updated,pics of the topped, topped, waiting to be topped again plants.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*You have a very nice selection growing yourself Kaya.*
*And you planted some more seeds. You are gonna have some nice weed choices. Too bad ya didn't live closer, we could share some stuff together. *

*That would be cool.*

*Yes it is very nice to be back. I am not sure if or what rumours were going around  but I really did fall xmas eve and hurt myself really bad. I have broken several bones in the past and although they may heal perfectly fine when you injure the same area and hurts almost the same as rebreaking it. *

*My right arm was in a sling for about a week and hubby was not allowing me on the 'puter plus I landed on my tailbone which although sounds funny...it really wasn't  *

*I did want to let you guys know so I finally told chiceh and she left a message for you guys. *

*I think hubby was also being a TAD jealous of the attention I devote to this place but he's my man and I love him just the way he is. *

*I really love your upbeat posts also kaya and wish there were more woman here to talk to like you. *


kayasgarden said:


> plants look great lacy bushing out nice. Cant wait to see how the newset up goes it looks great so far!!
> 
> I love the life you add to rollitup we missed you around here, very nice to have you back!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*LMAO crazy. (funny)*
*I added some new pics but I guess I was so slow that you had gone already BUT I will add some more JUST for you my friend.*

*I'll be right back.*

*I am on dial up remember.  and it blowzzzz*

*hang on...*


crazy-mental said:


> lacy any updated,pics of the topped, topped, waiting to be topped again plants.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Here are some pics crazy.*
* I have topped them twice. well most of them and I have also tied up some of the bigger fan leaves as I was finding they were blocking a lot of light from the bottom branches.*

*I'm feeding them DNF organic nutes which I really like. *

*Pics....*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*And hey buddies. Whether you approve of my growing methods or not you can still rep me for my entertaining qualities. *

*or maybe not! *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Pics pics and more pics. I finally figured out how to use the new zoombrowser.*


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

good morning,,,things are looking good Drama Princess,,lol,,nice idea with twist ties on the fan leaves,hope all is well and keep up the good work Lacy

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hey HoLe. How are ya feeling this morning after your scare yesterday?*

*A good morning to you also hoLe. A 'wake and bake' good morning I MUST add 'cause I'm THE drama princess.  and I'm kinda likin' this grove.  *


HoLE said:


> good morning,,,things are looking good Drama Princess,,lol,,nice idea with twist ties on the fan leaves,hope all is well and keep up the good work Lacy
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey HoLe. How are ya feeling this morning after your scare yesterday?*
> 
> *A good morning to you also hoLe. A 'wake and bake' good morning I MUST add 'cause I'm THE drama princess.  and I'm kinda likin' this grove.  *


 
the SCARE happened Friday morning,,so I'm not too frazzled by it now,,just makes ya wonder why nothing bad came of it,,not a scratch,,on my passengers,,my van,,or me,,the steering linkage bars underneath came right apart at 100 kliks on the highway,,both wheels were free to go in any direction they wanted,,I was spinning the steering wheel,,and still going straight,,weird,,you had a lil accident and got hurt,,this shoulda been a big accident,,and people woulda died,,but it wasn't,,thats the kinda stuff I'm thinking now,,,,annnwayyy,,sorry for putting this here,,but on a lighter note,,I seen you bustin a gut quite a bit in here lately,,I think laughter is a great medecine,,keep it up 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hey no worries. you can post anything in my thread. *
*Yes shocks like that do make ya wonder about things on a more deeper level.*
*There is higher consciousness out there. You weren't meant to go my friend. And if ya did we would....*

*Yes I am having a blast here but then again...it IS a blast here. *


HoLE said:


> the SCARE happened Friday morning,,so I'm not too frazzled by it now,,just makes ya wonder why nothing bad came of it,,not a scratch,,on my passengers,,my van,,or me,,the steering linkage bars underneath came right apart at 100 kliks on the highway,,both wheels were free to go in any direction they wanted,,I was spinning the steering wheel,,and still going straight,,weird,,you had a lil accident and got hurt,,this shoulda been a big accident,,and people woulda died,,but it wasn't,,thats the kinda stuff I'm thinking now,,,,annnwayyy,,sorry for putting this here,,but on a lighter note,,I seen you bustin a gut quite a bit in here lately,,I think laughter is a great medecine,,keep it up
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pics Lacy. They are really bushy and healthy looking. When are you going to flower these girls? 



Lacy said:


> *Pics pics and more pics. I finally figured out how to use the new zoombrowser.*


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

at least you learned to use your "zoooom boooster"
thats got to be good.
nice looking plants, how many days 12/12. 
and sorry for asking and not looking in. its just i never know who is going to be online, cos now in england its 215pm and god know what time in cannada or america, 
do you get what i mean.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> the trend these days is to veg as little as possible and flower for most of the plants cycle...my brother is from the old school and he vegs and tops them several times until they are huge and then flower...he grew bubblegum the last and 2 plants provided us with enough weed to last a long time...


so there the same as mine, but you havent flowered yet.
looking good lacy, they look cool, when are you going to switch.
and sorry for asking the same questions, i think im a bit thick.lol


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*thanks chiceh. I am thinking of flowering them in about another month. I have some clones already of all different kinds. i am very excited to find out what types I have.*


Chiceh said:


> Nice pics Lacy. They are really bushy and healthy looking. When are you going to flower these girls?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Yes mine are the same age as yours but I am not going to flower for another month or so. *

*I have always done 18/6 but I unfortunately had no functionally working timer so had to keep them on 24/0 so I am wasting lots of electricity as the moment.*

*I've never flowered mine early.*
*That is the main reason why i purchased a MH light whereas most people purchase a hps because you go for the one that you use the most and i will be using mine for veg more than for flower.*

*thanks crazy*

*How are your doggies doing?*
*Do you have puppies yet?*


crazy-mental said:


> so there the same as mine, but you havent flowered yet.
> looking good lacy, they look cool, when are you going to switch.
> and sorry for asking the same questions, i think im a bit thick.lol


----------



## tckfui (Jan 20, 2008)

TRYING to keep this thread a secret from me were you!?!?!?, well youre plot is foiled now!!!
nice plants man, cant wait to see them start budding 
what strain is it? sorry I didnt read all 40 pages


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Damn. you found me. *

*Hey tck. I hate to admit this but I don't know.*
*I bought a mixed assortment of inddor seeds and some freebies that I knew and even the freebie ones I eventually got mixed up soooo.*

*I 'think' I have 3 or 4 mangos, 1 blueberry, 2 skunk, 3 with the name kahua or something like that.*

*But really I have no idea. The ones that loook like mangos have HUGE leaves(told from others probably mango) some of them just reek (maybe skunk...smells skunkish)....blueberry looks like blueberry but i really don't know my strains at all.*

*chat wif ya later tck.*


tckfui said:


> TRYING to keep this thread a secret from me were you!?!?!?, well youre plot is foiled now!!!
> nice plants man, cant wait to see them start budding
> what strain is it? sorry I didnt read all 40 pages


----------



## bongspit (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You have a very nice selection growing yourself Kaya.*
> *And you planted some more seeds. You are gonna have some nice weed choices. Too bad ya didn't live closer, we could share some stuff together. *
> 
> *That would be cool.*
> ...


the rumor going around was that you were eaten by one of your plants....


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Wish I woulda stumbled upon this thread earlier.

Lot's of life and fun in here, plus a fellow Canadian female growing. What more can one ask?

Subscribed, will be checking in continuously!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Well yeAHHHHH! I was like trying to feed one of dem and it gobbled me up and spit me out like I was nothin.' *

*It was terrrr-ri-ble Oh the humiliation of it all.. I will never forget for the rest of my life...I'm scarred.....foreveeeeeeer.*

*purdy good huh?  *


bongspit said:


> the rumor going around was that you were eaten by one of your plants....


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

in a Frank Zappa tone,,,She's a Drama Queeee-eeeeee-eeeeeeee---eeeeeeeeeen,,,She's a Drama Queeeeeen-eeeeeeeen-eeeeeen-eeeeeeeeeeen,,,,,errrrrrrrr,,,,,Princess

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*OMG and where did you come from?  Very cool indeed and I am so glad that you stopped by also.*

*Yes we have lots of fun here.*
*I am delighted to meet you*

*Canada ROCX for sure.*

*Another fellow female canadian grower added to this forum.*

*This place just gets better everyday.*


titleistbudz said:


> Wish I woulda stumbled upon this thread earlier.
> 
> Lot's of life and fun in here, plus a fellow Canadian female growing. What more can one ask?
> 
> Subscribed, will be checking in continuously!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*I prefer to be known as the drama princess thank you very much. *





HoLE said:


> in a Frank Zappa tone,,,She's a Drama Queeee-eeeeee-eeeeeeee---eeeeeeeeeen,,,She's a Drama Queeeeeen-eeeeeeeen-eeeeeen-eeeeeeeeeeen,,,,,errrrrrrrr,,,,,Princess
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I prefer to be known as the drama princess thank you very much. *


uhhh,,,,,,my bad

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tckfui (Jan 20, 2008)

what a drama queene! she starts frama about eryding!!!  NO NO NOT PRINCESS!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Oh yes yes. Drama princess. *
*I got the name 1st tck so don't try and steal it from me or I'll fight ya for it.*

*The rest of ya can fight over the drama queen title...cause I'm a princess and if I can't be one I'm gonna....well...um................*


*cry!*


**




tckfui said:


> what a drama queene! she starts frama about eryding!!!  NO NO NOT PRINCESS!!!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 20, 2008)

you're soo mean    
um... I had some come back... but I forget what it was... so yea...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Yeah I knoowwwwwwwwwwww. So i've been told. *

*muuuaaahhhhhhhhhhhh*


tckfui said:


> you're soo mean
> um... I had some come back... but I forget what it was... so yea...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 20, 2008)

garden knowmn can be the drama queen....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Oh yeah. I forgot. He's a cool guy. I like him.*

*I have to go guys and make doggie coats.*
*l;ater*


bongspit said:


> garden knowmn can be the drama queen....


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG and where did you come from?  Very cool indeed and I am so glad that you stopped by also.*
> 
> *Yes we have lots of fun here.*
> *I am delighted to meet you*
> ...



Haha Sorry, my grammar in my original post was terrible.

I meant to say, a fellow Canadian (and female) grower.

I am not a female .


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*oh boo!! *

*Haha! That ok. I fellow canadian and fellow grower that appreciates my silly sense of humour I welcome gladly. *

*Welcome to the site. you're gonna love it here. *
*In case you can't tell: We all do!!!!!!*


titleistbudz said:


> Haha Sorry, my grammar in my original post was terrible.
> 
> I meant to say, a fellow Canadian (and female) grower.
> 
> I am not a female .


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *oh boo!! *
> 
> *Haha! That ok. I fellow canadian and fellow grower that appreciates my silly sense of humour I welcome gladly. *
> 
> ...


I can see why everyone likes it 
Just started my first grow, Atomic Northern Lights, can't wait for the results.

GOod luck with the rest of your grow!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

looking good lacy..........


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Nice choice Budz and thanks cali.*
*I am putting in some pics of my clematis in my profile if anyone is interested in seeing them. *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*I also have some alphine clematis but I have them on a disk somewhere and its late so i better get off to bed.*
*Check them out guys. *
*Goodnight everyone.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 21, 2008)

great pics girl....you gotchyerself a forest going! 
also - very very nice flowers.....thats beautiful....thanks for sharing those!
Q? - when you tie the leaves together like that have you ever had a problems with transpiration and the leaves "sweating" when they are on top of each other like that.....?

excellent work girl.....love your gro!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*I do have a forest growing. *
* And no I do not have any problems. I tie then loose enough that it doesn't hinder the plant at all. A lot of people cut off the big fan leaves but since I am topping mine often i do not want to slow the growth down any more than necessary.*

*Thanks Tahoe for letting me share part of my outside garden. i love flowers especially clematis. *quote=tahoe58;484878]great pics girl....you gotchyerself a forest going! 
also - very very nice flowers.....thats beautiful....thanks for sharing those!
Q? - when you tie the leaves together like that have you ever had a problems with transpiration and the leaves "sweating" when they are on top of each other like that.....?

excellent work girl.....love your gro![/quote]


----------



## Hank (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish i was a drama queen living in Canada. Life couldn't get any better than that Lacy the plant's look top notch. Kudos...........................

Hank.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thanks Hank. Life is good for sure. Gotta LOVE canada.*
*Oh and Hank darrrrling. ...I prefer to be known as "drama princess." *
* (hee)*



Hank said:


> I wish i was a drama queen living in Canada. Life couldn't get any better than that Lacy the plant's look top notch. Kudos...........................
> 
> Hank.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

I also bend the leaves until that is they get in the way to much and then i chop them off.
Bend first chop later.
I have never noticed any ill health or slow down from minor leaf removal.

Dont forget that cannabis adapts to its environment very quickly and easily and the plant has evolved to lose leaf due to insects,predators and weather conditions and puts out more than is actually needed for highly controlled indoor grows.
Anyway this is just my opinion and i have no evidence of any of it


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hiya natmoon *

*Great morning here. Sunny but freezing. Its so cold that we had a mouse sneak into our house last night *
*so I stayed on my 'puter downloading clematis pics until my cat got it  What a wuss huh? lol You don't HAVE to answer that one nat.*

*Anyway about the leaves and clipping. *
*I bend my leaves out of the way as well as stems to not only get them more light but to strengthen them.*

*I do not cut off HUGE fan leaves at this time because I cut 3 to 4 tops off and I have found myself, that sometimes it can stres it just enough to cause balls on an otherwise female plant. It sometimes happens to my outdoor plants during the last flowering cycle because I have cut off too many shoots. this I don't mind so much because at this time they do no damage.*

*With my indoor grow since I have limited light i top them about every 2 or 3 weeks and feel that since these are a main source of energy for the plant (chlorophyll) I prefer to just tir them loosely. *

*So basically I just do what has worked for me in the past and when I find new improved methods, I use them.*

*Thanks for your comments nat .*
*Check out my clematis pic in my profile.*
*I find that clematis and tomatoes have very similar requirements (as do these plants) and I have had plenty of experience with them.  you gotta see 'em. *

*Have a good one*


natmoon said:


> I also bend the leaves until that is they get in the way to much and then i chop them off.
> Bend first chop later.
> I have never noticed any ill health or slow down from minor leaf removal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*I am so proud of my clematis'. Here are a few just to give you a sneak peek *


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Ive never noticed any herminess from cutting of my leaves but every strain is different i suppose and if you know your specific strain doesn't respond well to cutting your probably right.

Pics of your flowers are cool.
I have just shooted a load of st johnstons daisys for my missis in the propagator and just left them on a chair in the same cupboard with my weed.
Unfortunately some yeast and sugar jizz blew out of the bottle onto one corner of the tray and a few have died

These flowers are some weird looking things i tell you.
I will put some pics up later of these weird flowers they have some kind of weird looking leaf material almost like they are not even real but made out of plastic or something they look like they sparkle

Anyway best of luck with however you go


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Here are some more clematis pics: I love my gardening and sure miss the outdoors enjoying this hobby of mine*


----------



## bongspit (Jan 21, 2008)

good morning D.P. nice flowers...heres a hybiscus I grew for the humming birds this year...


----------



## rezo (Jan 21, 2008)

I cant wait for winter to end to get back to outdoor growing


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Well the funny thing is that I have NEVER known what strains I have had but after a while I suppose one just gets used to the same growing method.*

*I have a friend that I have known for 30 years and he is often telling me I am too much of a fuss-pot over my plants and just to cut the leaves off but I don't until near the end when they start yellowing.*

*The main leaves that I loosely tied I think are from mango plants and I am telling you; they are the biggest leaves I have ever seen.  They are so HUGE that the branches underneath were starting to droop a little becauser of lack of light and if I were to have cut these off, it would not have left many leaves left for the plant to feed off.*

*Here are a couple of pics to show you what i mean.*

*P.s. would love to see your misses flowers *


natmoon said:


> Ive never noticed any herminess from cutting of my leaves but every strain is different i suppose and if you know your specific strain doesn't respond well to cutting your probably right.
> 
> Pics of your flowers are cool.
> I have just shooted a load of st johnstons daisys for my missis in the propagator and just left them on a chair in the same cupboard with my weed.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Well good morning to you also Mr. Bong. *
*You never seize to amaze me. Those are stunningly beautiful and I really dig those hummingirds too. *
*Aren't they just the cutest?*


bongspit said:


> good morning D.P. nice flowers...heres a hybiscus I grew for the humming birds this year...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok i just done some pics of them i only planted them a week or so ago and the jizz has ruined a small corner of the tray.
They have no flowers on yet but they are definitely some weird things.
Where the yeast jizz spilt out of the top of the bottle they are all dead and the soil is beginning to get moss on in only one day.
So they will be leaving my grow area in the next few minutes.
I saw some pics of these flowers whent hey are grown and they look weird then as well and they close their heads up at night and reopen in the day.
Well weird things,in all honesty they appear to be covered in trics lol but they aint no weird breeds or anything done by me.
39 pence or something for 200 odd seeds.
Anyway i will get to uploading them for you to see and when they eventually flower i will take some more pics for you


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 21, 2008)

i love the leaves in the last pic you posted they look so fat and compact lol.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Well the funny thing is that I have NEVER known what strains I have had but after a while I suppose one just gets used to the same growing method.*
> 
> *I have a friend that I have known for 30 years and he is often telling me I am too much of a fuss-pot over my plants and just to cut the leaves off but I don't until near the end when they start yellowing.*
> 
> ...


yes... those leaves are huge...i wish I knew more about different strains and their peculiarities...I guess I need to keep better records when I grow this stuff...

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Nice pics. Yes me too.*
*I like to dabble wif dem dere plants too*


rezo said:


> I cant wait for winter to end to get back to outdoor growing


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok heres some weird plant material for you


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Yeah Nat. that is some weird sh*t. I am not too sure what is going on there. the pics are still downloading. I am on dial up so when I clicked on those 2 links, one took me to your journal with lots of pics but there are so many huge pics that it just about shuts my 'puter down.*
*Thats why I have difficulty going to some people's grow journals. not 'cause I don't want to.*

*And I would love to hear that audio of yours but I just can't download something that big.*

*The daisies don't look that weird though. They do tend to look like that when they are sprouting and are sticky too. *
*I wish I could be of more help.*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

OK i will remove those pics for you.
I also got it wrong.
The name of them is Livingstone daisy's,the seed company was johnstones lol
Heres a link to them,weird things a bit more alive than some plants i am thinking

Mesembryanthemum spp.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Yes. bong and bwinn they are huge so I tied up up. *

*I don't know my strains at all but it is a good idea to make notes bong.*
*thanks guys...*

*I am doing some housecleaning and just posting some flower pics for bragging rights. *

*Cheeky aren't I?*


bongspit said:


> yes... those leaves are huge...i wish I knew more about different strains and their peculiarities...I guess I need to keep better records when I grow this stuff...
> 
> </IMG></IMG>


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Weirdly enough i see that they actually are trichomes on these daisys
Maybe i should smoke some when there done and see what happens


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*its ok Nat. I did manage to see the pics. Its not so werid from what I see. *
*All the daisies I have started from seed have look similar. *


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Yeah I know but daisies look like that when they are sprouting. I know it looks weird but I don't recommend smokin' it. *

* I know u was kiddin.*


natmoon said:


> Weirdly enough i see that they actually are trichomes on these daisys
> Maybe i should smoke some when there done and see what happens


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah I know but daisies look like that when they are sprouting. I know it looks weird but I don't recommend smokin' it. *
> 
> * I know u was kiddin.*


Nope not kidding at all.
These are not your normal kind of daisys.
Have a read here and they are producing trics according to this web page anyway and are edible and have medicinal purposes.
Mesembryanthemum spp.
I am stoked
Im goona smoke a new thing soon


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

WIki says Some species are hallucinogenic plants and as such may be subject to legal restrictions
Sounds good so far my missis never even knew lmfao.
I will smoke some when they are done and eat some and let you all know what happened


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*OMG Nat. You weren't kidding. WOW!!!*
*Now THAT is interesting.*
*Sorry i missed the right up of it. *
*Silly me. OK I see your point. that is awesome.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes please do let me know how that is. I am interested.
Sorry for the misunderstanding. I thought you were just asking me if you thought they looked ok to me. 

Sorry I am multi tasking 


Hey I would love to listen to what you have.
What I can do is download it tonight when i sleep and get hubby to put it on his memory card. that way I can listen to it on his 'puter.

I can't wait. 

I hope you weren't offended about my commenting on the p[ic size thing, it's just dial up ins't the easiest thing to work with especially concerning the pics.

And I often get very disappointed esecially since your pics are so awesome. very nice 



natmoon said:


> WIki says Some species are hallucinogenic plants and as such may be subject to legal restrictions
> Sounds good so far my missis never even knew lmfao.
> I will smoke some when they are done and eat some and let you all know what happened


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*I know I must be boring you all with my clematis pics But I just love them.*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Yes please do let me know how that is. I am interested.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding. I thought you were just asking me if you thought they looked ok to me.
> 
> Sorry I am multi tasking
> ...


Not offended at all i have heard this said a lot now and i will go back to putting my pics in clickable thumbs
Your flowers look great as well by the way.
Im not that into flowers for looking at but as a gardener they look great and healthy and bright.
Just found this out to sounds like something new to play with to me


> *KANNA* (_Mesembryanthemum expansum_ and _M. tortuosum_) is the common name of two species of South African plants. There is strong evidence that one or both were used by the Hottentots of southern Africa as vision inducing narcotics. More than two centuries ago, it was reported that the Hottentots chewed the root of kanna, or channa, keeping the chewed material in the mouth, with these results: "Their animal spirits were awakened, their eyes sparkled and their faces manifested laughter and gaiety. Thousands of delightsome ideas appeared, and a pleasant jollity which enabled them to be amused by simple jests. By taking the substance to excess, they lost consciousness and fell into a terrible delirium."
> Since the narcotic use of these two species has not been observed directly, various botanists have suggested that the hallucinogenic kanna may actually have been cannabis or other intoxicating plants, such as several species of _Sclerocarya_ of the cashew family. These two species of _Mesembryanthemum_ do hove the common name kanna, however, and they also contain alkaloids that have sedative, cocaine-like properties capable of producing torpor in man.
> In the drier parts of South Africa, there are altogether 1,000 species of _Mesembryanthemum - _many, like the ice plant, of bizarre form. About two dozen species, including the two described here, are considered by some botanists to represent a separate genus, _Sceletium_. All belong to the carpetweed family, Aizoaceae, mainly South African, and are believed to be related to the pokeweed, pink, and cactus families.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Oh good thanks.*

*I have to shrink mine 1st or it takes me forever but usually I will just lose the site completely.*

*I luv chatting with Chiceh in the chat here but it unfortunately does the same thing.*

*Thanks for the comments on my flowers. I have a thing for flowers. *


natmoon said:


> Not offended at all i have heard this said a lot now and i will go back to putting my pics in clickable thumbs
> Your flowers look great as well by the way.
> Im not that into flowers for looking at but as a gardener they look great and healthy and bright.
> Just found this out to sounds like something new to play with to me


----------



## Hank (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thanks Hank. Life is good for sure. Gotta LOVE canada.
Oh and Hank darrrrling. ...I prefer to be known as "drama princess." *
* (hee)*

Drama Queen/Drama Princess..............Same thing I just wish i had boobs.

Hank.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 21, 2008)

*LMAO hank. Well it must suck to be you then. *

*j/k...couldn't resist *


Hank said:


> *Thanks Hank. Life is good for sure. Gotta LOVE canada.*
> _*Oh and Hank darrrrling. ...I prefer to be known as "drama princess." *_
> * (hee)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*wtfahc??? *







slappyboy said:


> hey lacy I got some stuff for you send me an email to [email protected] ok the grow looks nice


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres some weird plant material for you


they look like the plant thats daisey like but pink/orange, and opens when the sun comes out,
i think they have a long name beggining with m.
am i rite.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

sorrry nat you already had the name in a earlyer post.
i also grow them, and also clematus, i can grow plants, just not spell them.
i call them, them open shutty things.lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

them plants seem to have lots of like tricomes, growing on them, like weed or toms.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey my riu friends here. I know most of ya are sleepin' but guess what?*

*Hubby came home yesterday and surprised me with a set of pine french doors. They aren't for my grow room but are for another part of my room downstairs. Its divided into 3 sections; grow room , excercise room and sewing room. Hubby has the other side of the basement with all his tools and everything. he has 16 outlets and I have like 3*

*So being a woman like a am, I decided to NAG *
*and now he is working on my side this morning.*

* Aren't I bad?*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey crazy. No kidding. *
*I've grown daisies from seed but they never looked sticky like THAT. I know they are speical though.*

*How's your grow doing?*


crazy-mental said:


> them plants seem to have lots of like tricomes, growing on them, like weed or toms.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

i grow these mesembryanthemum, every year, i get the seeds, from the netto shop, for only 19pence, and every year they look cool, and open when the sun comes out, and close when the sun goes in. and very easy to grow.
i love doing my garden plants, i love the colour,and way that plants work together.
i also grow clematis, i took some cuttings last year and they have all took, and my box trees and hydranja.
ive also got a bird of paradise, and my best flower.
passion flowers, there cool, mixed in with honey suckle.
cannot wait till the flowers start, my daffs, and tulips, are also comming through.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey my riu friends here. I know most of ya are sleepin' but guess what?*
> 
> *Hubby came home yesterday and surprised me with a set of pine french doors. They aren't for my grow room but are for another part of my room downstairs. Its divided into 3 sections; grow room , excercise room and sewing room. Hubby has the other side of the basement with all his tools and everything. he has 16 outlets and I have like 3*
> 
> ...


your hubby must really love you, your always getting gifts.
me and her went to look at a new house, we want to buy, and it has loads of land,for the dogs, but most of all, nobody would see a few outdoor plants.
and it has 2 big greenhouses. i cannot wait to get a room to grow in, 2 g.houses, and a big privert garden.ace.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey crazy....thats sounds ideal! I hope it works out for you.

Lacy.....HE LOVES YOU! thats is sOOOOO coOOOLLLL! good luck with all your projects going forward!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks i also things go according to plan.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey crazy,*

*I can't believe you have tried them also. I had never even heard of this type of daisy before nat mentioned it. it is very cool for sure.*

*I LOVE doing my gardening also crazy. I have a few of those hydrangeas and a HUGE snowball bush. I'll take pics this spring and summer.*

*I don't have any honey suckles but I do have lots of plants that those hummingbirds like. In fact i have an assortment of different flowers just for the wild birds. Can't forget the burdies.*

*I put in bulbs about every second year (tulips daffs etc) but the flippin' squirrels and chipmunks seem to think its a breakfast buffet*

*I was going to take some cutting of some clematis but know I have used my clone boxes for assorted weed instead  *


crazy-mental said:


> i grow these mesembryanthemum, every year, i get the seeds, from the netto shop, for only 19pence, and every year they look cool, and open when the sun comes out, and close when the sun goes in. and very easy to grow.
> i love doing my garden plants, i love the colour,and way that plants work together.
> i also grow clematis, i took some cuttings last year and they have all took, and my box trees and hydranja.
> ive also got a bird of paradise, and my best flower.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks Tahoe. *
*Yeah HE LOVES ME!!! I know *
*Dats my man*


tahoe58 said:


> hey crazy....thats sounds ideal! I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Lacy.....HE LOVES YOU! thats is sOOOOO coOOOLLLL! good luck with all your projects going forward!


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 22, 2008)

wow Lacy you are quite the gardner i love plants also but all my experiments are taking all my time right now with 3 rooms and a grow cabinet . hopefully in the next month of so i can start some flowers and tomatoes. Peace


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you very much BB. I love gardening and it was so nice of you to glance through and take notice. *
*Much appreciated.*


Bear's Blunts said:


> wow Lacy you are quite the gardner i love plants also but all my experiments are taking all my time right now with 3 rooms and a grow cabinet . hopefully in the next month of so i can start some flowers and tomatoes. Peace


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Lacy! I popped over to look at your Clemus (I can't spell before 2 cups of coffee forgive me). They look beautiful 

I have a veggie garden I love and attend to every sping/summer. Now I want to put some VERY AROMATIC flowers around the front door of my place and under the window next to the room I use for growing. 

I tend to have a harder time growing flowers than veggies - any suggestions for flowers? Nice thing is I can start them inside in my grow room cause it's still fucking freezing out there.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 22, 2008)

morning lacy(dp)....I planted these sunflowers at the corners of my veggy garden...I had to stop my big veggy garden because of this global warming thing...it no longer rains in the summer here anymore...no rain from june to september make it hard to have a garden..


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

nice pictures lacy.

always a treat when I stop by here.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey girly! how's it going?*

*I love doing the veggies also. Its such an enjoyable hobby. I'm thinking of starting some lettuc and such in my grow rrom. I am loving it. *

*Plus the light sure increases the serotonins *
*Yep...happy...happy*

*Thank you for the compliments on my clematis.*
*I love to have aromatic flowers around the house also.*

*As far as the flower advice, it all depends on the type of flower but I would be more than happy to help you with any of them. *


girlyhits said:


> Hey Lacy! I popped over to look at your Clemus (I can't spell before 2 cups of coffee forgive me). They look beautiful
> 
> I have a veggie garden I love and attend to every sping/summer. Now I want to put some VERY AROMATIC flowers around the front door of my place and under the window next to the room I use for growing.
> 
> I tend to have a harder time growing flowers than veggies - any suggestions for flowers? Nice thing is I can start them inside in my grow room cause it's still fucking freezing out there.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Good morning Mr. Bong. *

*Beautiful pic. I planted a row of them last year for the birds.*

*Texas sure sounds strange. No sidewalks, no rain *


bongspit said:


> morning lacy(dp)....I planted these sunflowers at the corners of my veggy garden...I had to stop my big veggy garden because of this global warming thing...it no longer rains in the summer here anymore...no rain from june to september make it hard to have a garden..


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*And always a pleasure to ahve you drop by.*
*Thank you Budzzz*


titleistbudz said:


> nice pictures lacy.
> 
> always a treat when I stop by here.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Good morning Mr. Bong. *
> 
> *Beautiful pic. I planted a row of them last year for the birds.*
> 
> *Texas sure sounds strange. No sidewalks, no rain *


tennessee...not texas...texas is only for steers and queers..lol
we have sidewalks...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*OMG Bong! *


bongspit said:


> tennessee...not texas...texas is only for steers and queers..lol
> we have sidewalks...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 22, 2008)

they dont have sidwalks in texas?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

not where I was.


tckfui said:


> they dont have sidwalks in texas?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Come on ladies and gentleman....please support the idea for a ladies forum.*
*It would be sooo cool for us ladies.*

*just add that you think it is a good idea. *

*I'll whine if ya don't *


----------



## bongspit (Jan 23, 2008)

hey lacy...how's your plants...have not seen any updates...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Lace (Can I call you Lace for short?), Just stopping by to say hi. How's the plants looking. We want updates.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Come on ladies and gentleman....please support the idea for a ladies forum.*
> *It would be sooo cool for us ladies.*
> 
> *just add that you think it is a good idea. *
> ...


i think that one's gone as far as it's going to...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hey Mr. bong. The plants are growing super fast. So fast that i have had to more the light a couple of times because it was too close to the top branches and was lightened them.*

*I'm not used to this type of thing as I usually let my plants grow into the cfl's. *

*I have the 1000 watt about 2 1/2 to 3 feet away and they seem ok. Hubby has come up with a suugestion about flowering nd so on. Normally he doesn't get involved but he reminded me that we are going away this summer so it will make a huge difference.*

*I might be flowering them sooner than expected.*


bongspit said:


> hey lacy...how's your plants...have not seen any updates...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hey Blaze. I haven't seen you in ages and no I don't mind being called Lace.*

*The plants are looking mighty nice and I will post soem updated picks later. I am thinking of flowering 10 of them now.*

*How have you been doing lately. I read that you failed the urine test  bummer, unfortunately I know nothing about that but it looks like you got lots of help from here.*

*Thanks for stopping by Blaze!!*



iblazethatkush said:


> Hey Lace (Can I call you Lace for short?), Just stopping by to say hi. How's the plants looking. We want updates.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Not a chance KP. Its going and what is so nice about it is that it is just a laid back chit chat*

*You gotta get elite there fellow princess*
*Us ladies can chat about everything including our grows.*

*I didn't notice your grow journals until last night so I will go check out what you is up to. *


kindprincess said:


> i think that one's gone as far as it's going to...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 26, 2008)

lacy i just got my 600hps.
normally i keep my 250 and 400hps, 1 to 1 half feet away, how far for a 600hps would you say, i havent set it up yet, busy, messing with the dogs.
2 girls, in season, and boy dog, going crazy.
and its cold and windy.
me got S.A.D. very bad.
where is spring, the dafodills, were out this time lastyear.
how it gets warmer soon.
it started to look spring like the other day, but, now gale force winds, blowing lorrys cars,people over.
im staying indoors.
ive been out for perlite pots ect... and have to goto the tip, but thats me for the day.
oh. and mess with the plants.
what are doing well, ill post some pics later.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Well you and your plants must be very happy with the new light then. Good stuff.*
*I was wondering abut your dogs and if you had them mating yet. Hubby and I often thought about breeding and were asked so many times to breed one of our girls BUT we both new that we wouldn't be able to part with the puppies. Plus I was told by one breeder that sometimes the mom can go looking for her pups for years *
*I get sad also crazy. Unfortunately it comes with the territory but I do find going outdoors for lots of walks help and working in my grow room. Yes seeing the spring flowers peek out of the snow is a delightful sight. It gives one a hige sigh of relief but we have a ways to go yet my friend so hang in there.*

*I'm busy sewing and working on here downstairs. there is so much to be done.*

*I will come back to see your pics. i have some new ones to put up also.*

*Later crazy*


crazy-mental said:


> lacy i just got my 600hps.
> normally i keep my 250 and 400hps, 1 to 1 half feet away, how far for a 600hps would you say, i havent set it up yet, busy, messing with the dogs.
> 2 girls, in season, and boy dog, going crazy.
> and its cold and windy.
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 26, 2008)

yes its always the hard part, parting with puppies, esp. the runt.
i love the "underdog" get the pun.lol
i also will not sell, just to anyone,
i vet them. "full of puns tonight.
when they have pups, ill take pics.
ill do a puppy journal, just for you.

start to breed, you have the space, and just sell to close friends, and family.
when i sell a pup, i put on there pedigree. just for pet home."no breeding"
sort of a contract when they buy the dog.
thats how we try to keep our babys safe."no puppy farms"
so they cannot breed, without my permision.
im thinking about getting some yorkshire terr. i live in yorkshire.
i want middle sized girls, so they can have pups."more room,and fitter than the tiny ones"
but then,try to breed with a tea cup, so the pups mite be smaller.
hope this is a good year.
i like living in england, but if we keep having rubbish weather, im off to move to france, where its warmer."then i will be happy"
how are your plants doing.
craige... im going to post some updated plant pics soon, if you want to take a look?.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Yeah I love the underdog.*
*All my dogs are spayed because I just couldn't do it. I sometimes wish I had bred our shepherd but then I would have had a pack of shepherds cause .......couldn't part...no way. *

*A pup journal would be awesome crazy and I look forward to seeing the pics of cute little puppies. *

*Yorkshire terriers are really cute and I think you're idea of breeding them down in size is a good one, otherwise you risk having to deal with cesarian pup births and that would not only be costly but, gosh, hard on such little dogs.*

*I'm not sure if you take meds for the s.a.d. but there are some herbs that are very helpful.*

*St. john's wort works very well for this type of thing BUT it also interacts with other meds so better to stay off otherwise*

*Kava kava wirks really good if very depressed if you can stomach the taste. Its probably one of the most bitter herbs I have ever had.*

*Valerian extrac works great for sleeping and Nytol even has a patented version of it*

*Melatonin isn't an herb but works great as a sleeping aid BUT don't take them both at the same time.*

*I'll update pics later tonight when everyone is in bed.*


crazy-mental said:


> yes its always the hard part, parting with puppies, esp. the runt.
> i love the "underdog" get the pun.lol
> i also will not sell, just to anyone,
> i vet them. "full of puns tonight.
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Blaze. I haven't seen you in ages and no I don't mind being called Lace.*
> 
> *The plants are looking mighty nice and I will post soem updated picks later. I am thinking of flowering 10 of them now.*
> 
> ...


your thinking of flowering 10!!!how many do you have total??


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*More than 10*

**



bongspit said:


> your thinking of flowering 10!!!how many do you have total??


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *More than 10*
> 
> **


DRAMA PRINCESS....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*I know I can't help it Its just who I am.*
*I don't mean to be trouble*

*I just am it comes naturally*

*That bad huh?*


bongspit said:


> DRAMA PRINCESS....


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I know I can't help it Its just who I am.*
> *I don't mean to be trouble*
> 
> *I just am it comes naturally*
> ...


yes...it is fine with me...but, see I am easy to get along with...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Mr. Bong.*
*May I please pm you?*


bongspit said:


> yes...it is fine with me...but, see I am easy to get along with...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Mr. Bong.*
> *May I please pm you?*


yes maam...I am in trouble?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*nooo. ...........*


bongspit said:


> yes maam...I am in trouble?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

what's up lacy...???


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*What up Lacy?*
*What's up Mr. BONG?????*
*You been holdin' out on me!!! *

*Is THAT really your bike (pic) in Tahoe's journal?*

*If so, you are one lucky, lucky dude. I'm SO jealous of you right now.*

*Lucky bugger I better get a ride some day*

*Lacy*



bongspit said:


> what's up lacy...???


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried to reply to your pm but it was not working.....I bought that bike new in 1995 and it has 46,000 miles on it...I have taken some serious road trips on that dude...it's a little cold right now for a ride we would freeze our booties off...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Yes I am sorry about that Bong. I really dislike that pm thing but I do like chatting wif you. *

*AND I CANNOT believe you own this.  *
*You are way cooler than I thought.  Not that i didn't think you but cool but...and not that any of us really care either.  *
*Seriously Bong I am jealous. Thats some aweosme looking bike. So when ya giving me a ride?*


bongspit said:


> I tried to reply to your pm but it was not working.....I bought that bike new in 1995 and it has 46,000 miles on it...I have taken some serious road trips on that dude...it's a little cold right now for a ride we would freeze our booties off...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I am sorry about that Bong. I really dislike that pm thing but I do like chatting wif you. *
> 
> *AND I CANNOT believe you own this.  *
> *You are way cooler than I thought.  Not that i didn't think you but cool but...and not that any of us really care either.  *
> *Seriously Bong I am jealous. Thats some aweosme looking bike. So when ya giving me a ride?*


I will take you for a ride when it warms up...I rode that bike to canada one time...windsor, ontario across from detroit...I used to ride with a group of guys and gals and on weekends we would ride someplace real far away...really really fast, like we would average over 100mph. we could go to places far away, 500-700 miles, spend a day, relax and head back. it was pretty crazy...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Over 100 mph. oh yeaahhhh. *



*I've done some long disance traveling on bikes before but in the past. Its sure fun and yes a tad nippy this time of year.*


bongspit said:


> I will take you for a ride when it warms up...I rode that bike to canada one time...windsor, ontario across from detroit...I used to ride with a group of guys and gals and on weekends we would ride someplace real far away...really really fast, like we would average over 100mph. we could go to places far away, 500-700 miles, spend a day, relax and head back. it was pretty crazy...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

that bud in your avatar is beautiful...I find myself staring at it.....lacy with the green thumb...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Over 100 mph. oh yeaahhhh. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I've done some long disance traveling on bikes before but in the past. Its sure fun and yes a tad nippy this time of year.*


I try to ride several days week even when it's this cold...I have a cold weather suit I wear and I have fullface helmet...I bundle up and stay warm but I feel like the pillsbury doughboy...


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 28, 2008)

I need pics of your babies Lacy!!! I have to admit for selffish reasons though... yours are close to mine in age right? Mine are 2 weeks into flowering and I need some plants to compare and make sure the girls are growing up right.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Yes I know what you mean about the pillsbury dough boy. I have full leathers also plus that extra part that you attach to the helmet to stop the wind from going down your neck.(burrr) I could never understand these people that think its cool to ride with shorts and a t -shirt but to each their own.*

*btw...I love the bud pick in my avatar too*
*Its one of the pics from last autumn.*



bongspit said:


> I try to ride several days week even when it's this cold...I have a cold weather suit I wear and I have fullface helmet...I bundle up and stay warm but I feel like the pillsbury doughboy...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hi girly. Ok I don't have any plants flowering at the moment but am going to start them soon.*
*If you have pics you can either post them here or I can go to your journal. I don't think i have any pics of my buds from my last grow that early in flowering since I didn't catch onto the grow idea 'til later but i'll see.*

*Post some pics here and bong and I will let ya know what we think.*


girlyhits said:


> I need pics of your babies Lacy!!! I have to admit for selffish reasons though... yours are close to mine in age right? Mine are 2 weeks into flowering and I need some plants to compare and make sure the girls are growing up right.


----------



## Kant (Jan 28, 2008)

bong bog!!! a great excuse


----------



## bongspit (Jan 28, 2008)

Bong Poon Bog...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I started flowering them the other night. Out of 13 plants so far I have only found one male. I have one female already preflowering and things are looking good. I had the light too far away for a while so many of my plants are a bit yellowed at the tops but other than that, are fine.*
*We got another sheet of drywall on the other side and I know how electricity in there. Its taking time but coming along fine.*
*I'm starting some more seeds and don't know whether to plant some more of the ones I have or get some new varieties. I have about 3 or 4 clones growing as well.*

*Lacy*

*Hey Bong tang poon bog *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

thants how many plants im flowering 13, and so far 10 are female.
think 2 of my ak48 is male, they stink the most,and are verry leggy.
never had a male before, i might make some beans.
when i cross it with one of my other strains.
i hate killing any plants, exp. HERMIES.i hate them guys/women. what ever they are.
how are your plants lacy?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

where are the pics lacy?. only kidding.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Almost..........*


kindprincess said:


> lacy, you're legal, right?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Promise to put some up today. Had them all over the place yesterday due to construction. I am liking the light mover I have. it works great. I'll take a pick of that also. hubby rigged it up. He'll brilliant.*

*thanks crazy*


crazy-mental said:


> where are the pics lacy?. only kidding.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Ok the light came on and I took some pics. The 1st pic I took to show the big difference between some of the plants I have in not only colour but growing habits as well. its very interesting. Many of the tops of the plants are a bit yellow because my light was too close. its taking me a bit of getting used to it.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey lacy....g'mornin! how are ya?.....those be nice nice looking plants! glad to see things are moving forward for you. thanks for the update. cheers!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Here are some more pics. They are now on 12/12 and are getting DNF for flowering. All organic food.*
*These aren't the greatest pics but I am barely awake. *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

super,my friend, how much was the light mover?.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hey good morning to you too my friend. Oh life is good.*
*Tahnks for the compliments Tahoe.*

*Here are a couple of pics of the device hubby rigged yp for me to move my light back and forth several times throughout the day to get more out of my light. It's not exactly an ideal light mover BUT it does the trick untill I can afford one.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Its manual so maybe $10*


crazy-mental said:


> super,my friend, how much was the light mover?.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

remember when I said just try things then build off what works???? Thats exactly what your doing..Great job..Plants look great..keep it up


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Why thank you Cali. Yes i suppose I am. *

*Here is the plant that is already preflowering. It had already started doing this before I turned the lights back.*


CALIGROWN said:


> remember when I said just try things then build off what works???? Thats exactly what your doing..Great job..Plants look great..keep it up


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*And here is a pic of how yellow the leaves got because I had the light down to close to them. But this HID thing is new to me. I'm starting to get used to it now BUT these babies are growing SO fast. *


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *And here is a pic of how yellow the leaves got because I had the light down to close to them. But this HID thing is new to me. I'm starting to get used to it now BUT these babies are growing SO fast. *


thats what a good quality light source will do.......it's a wonderful thing


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Yes! This is true. *

*It is a wonderful thing. We are all loving the light *









CALIGROWN said:


> thats what a good quality light source will do.......it's a wonderful thing


----------



## HoLE (Jan 30, 2008)

mornin Lacy,,plants are looking great,,nice DIY job with the light mover idea,,is that an old aluminum blinds track or something,,your hubby must be a real fart smeller,,,errrr,,lol,,,smart feller,,lol,,j/k sweety,,keep up the great work 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tckfui (Jan 30, 2008)

haha hole is such a tipical silly canadian  jk, I love ripping on you guys for being canadian  its all in good fun
niceeeee looking plants lacyy!!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

what light have got rigged to the light mover?.
600 or 1000.
ive rigged my 600 up and its like summer in the garage.
have you seen the new flower pics, of my flowering plants?.
there doing best ever.
i kept blaming fem seeds, for me having lots of hermies in the past.
but
i think it was me.not the seeds."a bad tradesman always blames his tools"
when i started to grow, i was lazy and all over the place.lol
now im doing things right,and taking things a day at a time and not rushing.
"rome wasnt built in a day"
im full of em today.^


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> mornin Lacy,,plants are looking great,,nice DIY job with the light mover idea,,is that an old aluminum blinds track or something,,your hubby must be a real fart smeller,,,errrr,,lol,,,smart feller,,lol,,j/k sweety,,keep up the great work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


lol
wish i could rig that up for $10.
he's good, if his farts smell or not.
wish i could rig that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2008)

lacy your plants look happy and green. you always do a professional job, and i wish i could do the same. i guess i will learn in time. good luck mrs. greenthumb lol.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 30, 2008)

damn girl...those plants are beautiful...farmer lacy with the green thumb... you see them every day so you do not notice how fast they are growing....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Haha HoLe. Thats exactly what I thought it was too. He got the parts at busy bee for somethingelse and then came up with this idea. It might look silly but it does the trick. *

*Thanks for visitng me.*


HoLE said:


> mornin Lacy,,plants are looking great,,nice DIY job with the light mover idea,,is that an old aluminum blinds track or something,,your hubby must be a real fart smeller,,,errrr,,lol,,,smart feller,,lol,,j/k sweety,,keep up the great work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hiya tcki. How are ya doing? I haven't seen you in a while.*

*And yes us canadians are silly.*

*But then so are you*



tckfui said:


> haha hole is such a tipical silly canadian  jk, I love ripping on you guys for being canadian  its all in good fun
> niceeeee looking plants lacyy!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hey crazy. I have it set up to a 1000 watt with a 3 foot parabolic reflector.*

*No I haven't really been to anybody grow journals as I am busy with orders that I have to drop off at the groomers but will later. I just wanted to post some updates as I am not very good at that.*

*I don't understand how some people get like 50% males from seeds regardless of where they come from. I understand there is a 50% chance of getting a male but in all my planting experience the male to female ratio is very low. Sometimes when I am stressing my plants too much I will get hermie like characteristics BUT I let them keep growing until they show their true sex. I have have some really nice plants show some balls and I have just taken them off and they have been fine as females.*

*I just never seem to get many males. *

*And yes crazy that is exactly the way to go is not only one day at a time but do one thing at a time the best to your ability.*
*I'll check on your babies later.*
*Thanks crazy.*


crazy-mental said:


> what light have got rigged to the light mover?.
> 600 or 1000.
> ive rigged my 600 up and its like summer in the garage.
> have you seen the new flower pics, of my flowering plants?.
> ...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 30, 2008)

wow the plants are lookin good lacy, nice job!! I was away for a few days and it was amazing how they jumped, very nice


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*thanks Mastakoosh*
*My plants do look very happy and so am I*

*Mrs. greenthumb*


mastakoosh said:


> lacy your plants look happy and green. you always do a professional job, and i wish i could do the same. i guess i will learn in time. good luck mrs. greenthumb lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Ha. I suppose it is because I see them all the time. I am down here with my sewing machines etc and every so often i go in check them, talk to them and move them around. Yes I suppose they are growing really fast. thats one of the reasons why I have decided to flower early.*
*They is getting too big*


*Thanks Mr. bong.*



bongspit said:


> damn girl...those plants are beautiful...farmer lacy with the green thumb... you see them every day so you do not notice how fast they are growing....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thanks kaya. i was wondering where you went to.*
*Yes. Since I got my 1000 watt light they have just taken off. I almost wish they wouldn't grow so fast because I need room to flower and I can only put the light up so high. But then I'll just bend the branches which I normally do anyway.*

*Hey gurl. When you gonna get elite and join us ladies in some soical chat and marijuana chat. It really has been successful and it sure would be nice if you joined us. *



kayasgarden said:


> wow the plants are lookin good lacy, nice job!! I was away for a few days and it was amazing how they jumped, very nice


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 30, 2008)

Lacy your plants are beautiful....Lighting is so important. I don't see how so many growers settle for low quality lighting.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 30, 2008)

*thank so much kitty. I think because of lack of knowledge and/or funds plus space. These HID heat up more than your standard cfl's so I can see why but I don't understand why someone with lots of space would keep using cfl's only. But to each thie rown.*

*When you gonna become Elite and join us Kitty?*
*We'd love to have ya chat with us. We're talking about everything in there. *




kittysecrets4u said:


> Lacy your plants are beautiful....Lighting is so important. I don't see how so many growers settle for low quality lighting.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

Plants are looking nice and healthy.
Some of those plants look a lot like bubblegum or a hybrid of it.
I love bubblegum


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 30, 2008)

What can I say Lacy, your plants look lovely! I like the manual light mover! It gives you a good reason to go "visit" your garden often! I was just saying to a buddy of mine, how nice it is to grab a book and some shades, then sit in the garden for some reading time...I love my garden, and it looks like you have been loving yours...Nice work..


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Not a chance KP. Its going and what is so nice about it is that it is just a laid back chit chat*
> 
> *You gotta get elite there fellow princess*
> *Us ladies can chat about everything including our grows.*
> ...


only just now? you lace cadet


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy, I just joined today.....smile.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks natmoon. *
*mm bubblegum. My friend gave me some bubblegum for christmas and I really liked it. It actually takes like bubblegum and the high wasn't bad either.*

*So far I think I have 3 mangos, 2 skunks, 1 blueberry and the rest I haven't a clue. That is going ot be the funniest part because I have only grow from bagseed and probably most of it was meant to be grown indoors so this will be interesting. I have one that already started preflowering before I even turned the lights back.*


natmoon said:


> Plants are looking nice and healthy.
> Some of those plants look a lot like bubblegum or a hybrid of it.
> I love bubblegum


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Alright kitty. that is wonderful. *
*Congratulations gurl...thats awesome. I can't wait to yak with ya and get to know you better.*

*Lacy*quote=kittysecrets4u;511589]Lacy, I just joined today.....smile.[/quote]


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 31, 2008)

looking great.
keep it up.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks chris. I agree with the visiting the garden often area. I just love being around their energy and it sure is peaceful in the grow room. I would sit in there and read a book but unfortunately I then have 2 dogs and a cat who cry at the door to get in and I just don't have any sunglasses to fit them.*


daddychrisg said:


> What can I say Lacy, your plants look lovely! I like the manual light mover! It gives you a good reason to go "visit" your garden often! I was just saying to a buddy of mine, how nice it is to grab a book and some shades, then sit in the garden for some reading time...I love my garden, and it looks like you have been loving yours...Nice work..


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks natmoon. *
> *mm bubblegum. My friend gave me some bubblegum for christmas and I really liked it. It actually takes like bubblegum and the high wasn't bad either.*
> 
> *So far I think I have 3 mangos, 2 skunks, 1 blueberry and the rest I haven't a clue. That is going ot be the funniest part because I have only grow from bagseed and probably most of it was meant to be grown indoors so this will be interesting. I have one that already started preflowering before I even turned the lights back.*


could the pre flower one be lowrider."auto strain?."


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Yeah. i'm a lace cadet alright*

*The thing with going to your journal KP is that I tease myself to death. You is all talking about smoking chocolate flavoured blunts and I LOVE chocolate. You need to let me know where I can get me some of those seeds. *
*I'll go visit your journal today. I've been really busy with sewing this last week so have kept to the ladies section and keeping my journal somewhat up to date.*


kindprincess said:


> only just now? you lace cadet


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*I don't know crazy and I really don't have much strain knowledge. Its starting to get very exctiing though.*
*Good morning to you.*
*Did you breed your gurls yet crazy?*


crazy-mental said:


> could the pre flower one be lowrider."auto strain?."


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 31, 2008)

no not yet, his balls arnt big enuf yet.lol


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*OK then!  I'm sure glad I asked that question. *



crazy-mental said:


> no not yet, his balls arnt big enuf yet.lol


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*To get the the ladies section just go to the elite section and click on ladies forum and there are all kinds of threads in there to look at including a 'introduce yourself' thread. We also have a communicationing between the two sexes and a diva photo contest that you might want to participate in. If thats your butt pic you just might win. *

*Look forward to seeing you there soon. *

*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> Lacy, I just joined today.....smile.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah. i'm a lace cadet alright*
> 
> *The thing with going to your journal KP is that I tease myself to death. You is all talking about smoking chocolate flavoured blunts and I LOVE chocolate. You need to let me know where I can get me some of those seeds. *
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/I][/B]


kinda hard to do without being able to pm ya babe 

spacy lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ok ok you got a point. i turned my pm on now. *

*Spacey Lacy Yep! Thats me amongst other things. *


kindprincess said:


> kinda hard to do without being able to pm ya babe
> 
> spacy lacy


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 31, 2008)

i had a blast at this three day girls party that i sould my sex products for It was fun!!

and i got my worms in the mail so i have been watching them!!!! I just ordered baby chicks and i have been working with the hubby to build a chicken coop. Things have been busy and although its still far off i am preparing for spring and gardening!!!

I do love the idea of bending plants what is the highth you are tring to maintain? I kept some three feet veg thru flowering and it worked good, that was outside though. Inside presents its challenges cause then they take up more space around?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy - I found the ladies section. Looking forward to participating. Thanks.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*A woman party with sex products; well yes that would be a blast. How could it not? *

*Chicken coup. Do you like on a farm? *
*I am getting excited for spring but not yet preparing otherwise I get too anxious and depress myself, waiting....and waiting*

*Outside I grow mine about 6 to 8 feet but inside I am trying to keep them under 4 feet but they are already over 3 feet so it is going to present a bit of a challenge but nothing that I won't be able to handle I'm sure. They sure do take up a lot of space and this is my first time with a grow room. *

*Its all good so far. Nice to hear from you kaya.*



kayasgarden said:


> i had a blast at this three day girls party that i sould my sex products for It was fun!!
> 
> and i got my worms in the mail so i have been watching them!!!! I just ordered baby chicks and i have been working with the hubby to build a chicken coop. Things have been busy and although its still far off i am preparing for spring and gardening!!!
> 
> I do love the idea of bending plants what is the highth you are tring to maintain? I kept some three feet veg thru flowering and it worked good, that was outside though. Inside presents its challenges cause then they take up more space around?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Oh thats great kitty. I look forward to it also.*


kittysecrets4u said:


> Lacy - I found the ladies section. Looking forward to participating. Thanks.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

We need to talk more about "woman parties" and "sex products", that is all I have to say...for now...at this moment...Ok moment is over now....Now about those Sex products....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thanks Mastakoosh*
> *My plants do look very happy and so am I*
> 
> *Mrs. greenthumb*


 i guess it goes hand in hand, happy life and happy plants. glad to hear things are good for you. you are always such a positive person on this site.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*..............................*


daddychrisg said:


> We need to talk more about "woman parties" and "sex products", that is all I have to say...for now...at this moment...Ok moment is over now....Now about those Sex products....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*I believe that plants can feel our energy and I usually have positive energy.*

*although I have my moments*

*Thanks maska koosh. I like your energy also.*



mastakoosh said:


> i guess it goes hand in hand, happy life and happy plants. glad to hear things are good for you. you are always such a positive person on this site.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been two a few sex parties - for women only. Lots of nice toys, videos and ideas were shared. I learned to give a mean sensual massage from a woman who hosted one of the events.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

answer your pm's mrs. elite, ma'am.....


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks maska koosh. I like your energy also

*Well my wife has been out of town for 3 weeks now.....Can you understand my energy! LOL


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

*I've been two a few sex parties - for women only. Lots of nice toys, videos and ideas were shared. I learned to give a mean sensual massage from a woman who hosted one of the events.

*_Thank you Kitty...thank you so much...now about that massage, how sensual was it? Don't answer that...Ok, don't listen to me...please answer that...I am going crazyyyy!
My wife will be home in two days.....it's just two day's right? 
_


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Oh yeahh. that thing ok*


kindprincess said:


> answer your pm's mrs. elite, ma'am.....


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh yeahh. that thing ok*


lol 

kp to lace station. kp to lace station. do you read?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Yes we are all feeling your energy Mr. chris and praying that your wife comes home soon.*



**






daddychrisg said:


> *Thanks maska koosh. I like your energy also*
> 
> Well my wife has been out of town for 3 weeks now.....Can you understand my energy! LOL


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 31, 2008)

I can understand the energy -lol Seriously speaking. I learned a great deal about how to sensually massage a man's penis without hurting him. You know many women think the faster or harder they jack their man off the better. I thought so for the longest until I told different. It is the opposite - the slower along with a few tease strokes the better!!!

Ladies, men don't tell us women when we're being too rough on them while providing oral or sensually massaging their penis. They just sit there and take it!!! So try a little "Warming/Tingling KY Jelly" I have found this particular produce from KY one WORKS THE BEST!!!! KY® Brand

Last but not least - men do have a sensitive spot (G-Spot) - Rub the head of the penis in a sensual manner - consistently slow long even strokes will drive him NUTS!!! - You may never catch your man jacking off by himself again. Smile.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

_Ok....this is the best post I have ever read on this site...._

*
I can understand the energy -lol Seriously speaking. I learned a great deal about how to sensually massage a man's penis without hurting him. You know many women think the faster or harder they jack their man off the better. I thought so for the longest until I told different. It is the opposite - the slower along with a few tease strokes the better!!!

Ladies, men don't tell us women when we're being too rough on them while providing oral or sensually massaging their penis. They just sit there and take it!!! So try a little "Warming/Tingling KY Jelly" I have found this particular produce from KY one WORKS THE BEST!!!! KY® Brand

Last but not least - men do have a sensitive spot (G-Spot) - Rub the head of the penis in a sensual manner - consistently slow long even strokes will drive him NUTS!!! - You may never catch your man jacking off by himself again. Smile.*


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

Kitty that was your 420th post! LOL.....I am very glad to have been here for that!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Well I'm certainly glad you mentioned that*

*Lacy's Indoor grow! Thats not the kinda grow I meant but thanks all the same kitty.*




kittysecrets4u said:


> I can understand the energy -lol Seriously speaking. I learned a great deal about how to sensually massage a man's penis without hurting him. You know many women think the faster or harder they jack their man off the better. I thought so for the longest until I told different. It is the opposite - the slower along with a few tease strokes the better!!!
> 
> Ladies, men don't tell us women when we're being too rough on them while providing oral or sensually massaging their penis. They just sit there and take it!!! So try a little "Warming/Tingling KY Jelly" I have found this particular produce from KY one WORKS THE BEST!!!! KY® Brand
> 
> Last but not least - men do have a sensitive spot (G-Spot) - Rub the head of the penis in a sensual manner - consistently slow long even strokes will drive him NUTS!!! - You may never catch your man jacking off by himself again. Smile.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> I can understand the energy -lol Seriously speaking. I learned a great deal about how to sensually massage a man's penis without hurting him. You know many women think the faster or harder they jack their man off the better. I thought so for the longest until I told different. It is the opposite - the slower along with a few tease strokes the better!!!
> 
> Ladies, men don't tell us women when we're being too rough on them while providing oral or sensually massaging their penis. They just sit there and take it!!! So try a little "Warming/Tingling KY Jelly" I have found this particular produce from KY one WORKS THE BEST!!!! KY® Brand
> 
> Last but not least - men do have a sensitive spot (G-Spot) - Rub the head of the penis in a sensual manner - consistently slow long even strokes will drive him NUTS!!! - You may never catch your man jacking off by himself again. Smile.


Yeah baby! 



daddychrisg said:


> _Ok....this is the best post I have ever read on this site...._


Seriously ......LOL! 



Lacy said:


> *Well I'm certainly glad you mentioned that*
> 
> *Lacy's Indoor grow! Thats not the kinda grow I meant but thanks all the same kitty.*


hahahahaha...LOL  That's some funny shit! I had to double check I was in the right post on the right site for a moment!! Too funny. 

Kitty, I don't know what to say! That's funny. If you need some more practise, just let me know  Sounds like u have ur technique down though!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 31, 2008)

I went over board....sorry guys!!! 420th post? Really? I didn't know.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Lacy everything looks awesome, green and happpppy!!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thank you Godspeed. WE are all happy and healthy here.*
*I am thinking of planting some other seeds since I have my clones in a separate area and since it is otherwsie going to be a waste of light energy.....*


*any excuse.*


godspeedsuckah said:


> Hey Lacy everything looks awesome, green and happpppy!!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 1, 2008)

As I look at this page I realized that only Kindprincess and I are not "Elite"! What are the requirements for such a status?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Its just a better version of rollitup but it does require a small fee of $50 a year but it is also broken down to $5 a month if you just want to try it.*

*You go over there<<<<<<<<< and click on where it says paid subscriptions and it will give you more details.*

*Lacy*


daddychrisg said:


> As I look at this page I realized that only Kindprincess and I are not "Elite"! What are the requirements for such a status?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*K[ is gonna be elite soon if riu will let me sponsor her.*


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info Lacy! What is different about the Elite site? Better?hmmm


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yes its better*

*Go check it out. There are a lot of added bonuses. Plus there is a diva contest where some of the ladies are gonna show nude photos.*

*Not me*


daddychrisg said:


> Thanks for the info Lacy! What is different about the Elite site? Better?hmmm


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

HAHA. I don't post in here for a days and look what I miss!!!

Hope everything is well Lacy, crazy school schedule has kept me from posting in all my subscribed threads. I promise I will try harder!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 8, 2008)

*A lot can happen in a few days. *

*What are you taking in school?*

*I am not good at posting updates in my journal but I will do so tonight or tomorrow. All of the fmales are doing really well and it is getting very interesting observing the different growth rates, characteristics etc,. of these different strains. One of them is really weird. It's bottom branches grow so vertically that the underneath brances and leaves look abnormal or distorted. I'll take a pic of it later. I think I am going to have to tack the branches down in order for it them receive enough light. I am very curious to know which kind it is.*

*I planted some more indoor and outdoor strains and bought some more seeds so I getting ready and excited for SPRING!!!*

*I might be writing a 'section' in the riu newsletter on medical marijuana but that is still up in the air. Thtas about it here. Been washing and clipping the dogsand working on my section of the basement. My excercise room is now framed and dry-walled. Tomorrow, insulate the grow room.*

*Thats about it.*

*Thanks for inquiring budz.*


titleistbudz said:


> HAHA. I don't post in here for a days and look what I miss!!!
> 
> Hope everything is well Lacy, crazy school schedule has kept me from posting in all my subscribed threads. I promise I will try harder!!!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 8, 2008)

bbbbut we need pictures....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 8, 2008)

*I know Mr. BBBong bbbut I'm bbbeing a lazy bbbum!*
*I will put up some pics tomorrow. I have a very odd looking one but nine healthy females so far and lots of new seeds planted plus clones.*

*I'm looking forward to reading your section about autos and mechanics*





*Like I'm looking forward to going to the dentist*


bongspit said:


> bbbbut we need pictures....


----------



## bongspit (Feb 8, 2008)

what er you gonna write aboot....?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*I'd really like to write about the medical aspects of marijuana. *
*I have a genuine interest in this field myself and am doing my own research on the subject so I am passionate about it already.*

*That is if they let me.*

*You could 2nd the vote for myself. I think skunk said it was ok.*

*Maybe I will just go ahead and write something and submit it and see if they accept it.*

*Whatcha think MR. Bong?*

*I know....wordz. Men hate 'em *


bongspit said:


> what er you gonna write aboot....?


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 9, 2008)

hey lacy hows it going.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hiya crazy. Its going good. I am gonna take some pics of my plants when the lights go on.*
*How are your babies doing?*

*How many weeks in flower are yours now?*

*How are the dogs doing? Any success?*


crazy-mental said:


> hey lacy hows it going.


----------



## pppfemguy (Feb 9, 2008)

daaaaaaamn this went from a goood bc seeds grow journal to a sex journal damn...........haha


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Yeah. I know but you know us women*

*don't worry, I am changing back to my grow journal.*

*New pics coming up.*


pppfemguy said:


> daaaaaaamn this went from a goood bc seeds grow journal to a sex journal damn...........haha


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'd really like to write about the medical aspects of marijuana. *
> *I have a genuine interest in this field myself and am doing my own research on the subject so I am passionate about it already.*
> 
> *That is if they let me.*
> ...


I will second your vote Lacy, good luck with it, if you need anything let me know, I can recommend some books....I too have an interest in MM.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thanks gygax. Yes if you could recommend some books that would be great. *
*Much appreciated.*

*Lacy*


Gygax1974 said:


> I will second your vote Lacy, good luck with it, if you need anything let me know, I can recommend some books....I too have an interest in MM.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*I thought I would update with some pics since I haven't in over a week.*
*I found another male but plucked it out so I now have 9 females flowering of different varieties.*
*There is one that is showing some weird kind of growing that I haven't seen before.*
*Its branches grow so close and vertically to the main stem that the new leaves(bud sites) barely get enough light.*
*I took a pic of it just to show you.*
*I am going to tack the branches down today so that they get more light.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Here are some more pics. Most of them are thick and bushy but I do have one dinky little one that the cat knocked over.*
*Most of these are close to 2 weeks into flowering except one is about a week sooner. (not sure why it started flowering before I put the time back)*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Here are a few more pics.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

you have a beautiful garden.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Some more plus the tiniest little marijuana plant I have ever grown. *


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Why thank you Mr. Fdd. That mean a lot to me coming from you. *


fdd2blk said:


> you have a beautiful garden.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*I thru in the lure pic just for fun. Hubby had 55 pics on my camera all fishing related. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I thru in the lure pic just for fun. Hubby had 55 pics on my camera all fishing related. *



nice lures. i like the steel leaders.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

ya like crank baits huh? haha


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pics Lacy, your garden is looking fabulous.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> ya like crank baits huh? haha



rattle traps.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

lol yeaa


----------



## bongspit (Feb 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'd really like to write about the medical aspects of marijuana. *
> *I have a genuine interest in this field myself and am doing my own research on the subject so I am passionate about it already.*
> 
> *That is if they let me.*
> ...


I think that is a good idea, I think you will do well...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Some more plus the tiniest little marijuana plant I have ever grown. *


very nice lacy...mrs. green thumb...I like this one...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 9, 2008)

Lacy - your plants are awesome!!!!! Smile.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thanks guys and gals. *
*I have about half a dozen new sprouts coming up and about the same with the clones. *
*The plants are doing really well. I found about 3 or 4 lady bugs that now reside in my growroom and everyone gets along fabulously. Ladybugs are so 'cute.'*

*I'm not sure what all the lures, spinners and/weights or jigs are. All I know is that they are so funny to look at and hubby is obsessed with them. I'm not even sure if I want to tell him any of you took an interest in them otherwise he will turn my grow journal into a fishing one.*

*He's making all kinds of lures and painting them with special paint that he has to add powder to so that it sticks to the metal. He's made fly fishing thingys that are just adorable. with all kinds of glittery sparkles here and there. (very colourful)*

*So Kitty. You must be totally stoked by now. You're down to counting down days .*
*Have a wonderful trip and don't forget to take lots of pics and don't lose your camera. Smoke lots of dope.  Like I 'needed' to add that. *


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thank you Mr. bong. Much appreciated.*



bongspit said:


> I think that is a good idea, I think you will do well...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Lacy - your plants are awesome!!!!! Smile.


i wanna know what ur secret is for me kitty...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 10, 2008)

*move along skunkman*

*move along*


skunkman98536 said:


> i wanna know what ur secret is for me kitty...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Lacy - We're leaving on Wednesday - so excited!!!!! I will be checking the threads when I have time.....who knows I may be too high to do anything at the end of the day.....smile.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait a second.. someone is going on vacation and I wasn't invited???


----------



## Lacy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Awesome kitty. You are down to counting the hours now. Yes that would be exciting. *
*Remember. Pics. We want lots of pics.*
*Have fun. Like I had to add that. *

*Lacy*

*Btw budz..she is going to Amsterdam*


kittysecrets4u said:


> Thanks Lacy - We're leaving on Wednesday - so excited!!!!! I will be checking the threads when I have time.....who knows I may be too high to do anything at the end of the day.....smile.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*I have started my plants for outdoors already. I only have 8 clones but I have a bunch of seeds planted for putting outdoors this April.*

*I also ordered some more seeds that should be here soon. *
*I think I got WAY carried away. Hubby is really pushing this growing idea now.  I'm not sure what he is up to.*
*He works with a LOT of stoners*

*I normally use liquid 'Roots' for my clones but this time I am using cloning gel from Lee valley and the stuff is great. Its almost foolproof. *

*I only just transplanted these clones so they are a bit limp still however the stems are VERY strong.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*I just realized that I got my 3rd black square of reps the other day.*

*Its nice to not only be known as the chatter box. *


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

what kind of seeds did you order???
how many things come in that box of stuff you got up there?
I would be happy if I were you no mater what hes planing, right? what?


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 11, 2008)

sry to say but kitty, nice ass.. im sure thats not urs more but hey, compliments all around...hehe


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*I ordered some more white widow, Some bc mango, and some big bud. later on I am going to get more specific strains like Jack Herer which is primarily for anxiety (ptsd) and fibromyalgia. I am learning a lot about different strains now and find it very interesting.*

*The box has 6 containers each of cloning gel. *

*I am very happy with my man. He's the best. He even is going right out for Valentines day but he always does.*

*I am a very happy woman tck. I just have extreme emotions.  It comes with the territory*

*So are you coming to our Canadian Toronto marijuana March in May?*

*You know you wanna*

*Lacy*

quote=tckfui;541335]what kind of seeds did you order???
how many things come in that box of stuff you got up there?
I would be happy if I were you no mater what hes planing, right? what?[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Well isn't this just lovely that kittys BUTT gets more priority than my beautiful PLANTS!!!!*

*Ok kitty. Just wait till you get back hun*

*j/k*

*lacy*



beennoobed said:


> sry to say but kitty, nice ass.. im sure thats not urs more but hey, compliments all around...hehe


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I have started my plants for outdoors already. I only have 8 clones but I have a bunch of seeds planted for putting outdoors this April.*
> 
> *I also ordered some more seeds that should be here soon. *
> *I think I got WAY carried away. Hubby is really pushing this growing idea now.  I'm not sure what he is up to.*
> ...


Yeah my mum used to use stuff like that.
It came in yoghurt pot sizes ready made.

You can make your own for future reference out of water gel crystals a yoghurt pot and 2.5ml of cloning gel mixed into it.
Works fine.
Best of luck with them.
Any new shots of your main plants yet?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hiya Natmoon. Well that is good info to know. I like these little gel pots. they are just easy to work with.*

*I can't take pics right now 'cause the lights are off but I do have some pics from a few days ago.*
*The buds are coming along nicely and the stems are strong and sturdy.*


natmoon said:


> Yeah my mum used to use stuff like that.
> It came in yoghurt pot sizes ready made.
> 
> You can make your own for future reference out of water gel crystals a yoghurt pot and 2.5ml of cloning gel mixed into it.
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hiya Natmoon. Well that is good info to know. I like these little gel pots. they are just easy to work with.*
> 
> *I can't take pics right now 'cause the lights are off but I do have some pics from a few days ago.*
> *The buds are coming along nicely and the stems are strong and sturdy.*


if you adopted me I could live in your grow room...I wouldn't be any trouble...


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I ordered some more white widow, Some bc mango, and some big bud. later on I am going to get more specific strains like Jack Herer which is primarily for anxiety (ptsd) and fibromyalgia. I am learning a lot about different strains now and find it very interesting.*
> 
> *The box has 6 containers each of cloning gel. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Umm.  Ahh. *

*Ok. As long as you are quiet and don't eat any of the ladybugs I have in there. *

*My house smells so funky right now.*


*Lacy*



bongspit said:


> if you adopted me I could live in your grow room...I wouldn't be any trouble...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Umm.  Ahh. *
> 
> *Ok. As long as you are quiet and don't eat any of the ladybugs I have in there. *
> 
> ...


I am quiet...but I will eat a ladybug...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Yeah well, its usually a party in my brain*

*And yes kitty does have a nice butt.*
*Hey so do I I'm just not gonna show ya.*

*Are you going to Montreal. You must be be speak french. *
*La wee wee franchais?? j/k *

*Then only thing I learned in french was how to tell my brother to shudda up.*

*But I can say it REALLY well*

*Lacy*




tckfui said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *I ordered some more white widow, Some bc mango, and some big bud. later on I am going to get more specific strains like Jack Herer which is primarily for anxiety (ptsd) and fibromyalgia. I am learning a lot about different strains now and find it very interesting.*
> ...


----------



## KillHit (Feb 11, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> sorry for invading, but heres some pics, of my babys, they have all been topped, and seem to be growing, just fine, View attachment 45845
> 
> View attachment 45846
> 
> View attachment 45847


dont look too good to mee


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Noooo then*

*They are living very happily in harmony with my plants.*
* And I am rather fond of the cute little ladybugs. These ones don't even bite*

*Ok instead of a chia pet....*


*A bong pet. I'm still thinking.*

* Now if I could just train you to eat flies and possibly roll joints we just may have a deal here.*



bongspit said:


> I am quiet...but I will eat a ladybug...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Noooo then*
> 
> *They are living very happily in harmony with my plants.*
> *And I am rather fond of the cute little ladybugs. These ones don't even bite*
> ...


hey...I can roll a joint...that is my #1 way of smoking...what do flies taste like??


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hey buddy. Now why would you go and say something like that?*
*I happen to really like crazy so if you have nothing good to say then .......you know the rest*


KillHit said:


> dont look too good to mee


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hiya Natmoon. Well that is good info to know. I like these little gel pots. they are just easy to work with.*
> 
> *I can't take pics right now 'cause the lights are off but I do have some pics from a few days ago.*
> *The buds are coming along nicely and the stems are strong and sturdy.*


Yeah those are looking good.
Great healthy leafs.
I used to bother with the gel pots but now i just dip and bag them always seems to work.
The gel pots are very convenient though i only stopped using them as the plants develop water based roots and when you then transplant them to soil they have to re-adapt to soil based roots.

My advice would be to plant them into wet soil as soon as you see some decent roots coming of into the gel so as to reduce the adaption time.
Keep the soil fairly damp for a week or 2


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*I'm not sure but open up.*
* My very own Mr. bong Chia Pet!!!! *

*Bonus. Will you alert me of strangers too?*

*Ok OK I'm gettin' carried away*



bongspit said:


> hey...I can roll a joint...that is my #1 way of smoking...what do flies taste like??


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'm not sure but open up.*
> * My very own Mr. bong Chia Pet!!!! *
> 
> *Bonus. Will you alert me of strangers too?*
> ...


how strange would they have to be??


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Yes I have done that already. What I did was put the clone, gel and all into the soil and watered them well.*
*Here's one of them.*



natmoon said:


> Yeah those are looking good.
> Great healthy leafs.
> I used to bother with the gel pots but now i just dip and bag them always seems to work.
> The gel pots are very convenient though i only stopped using them as the plants develop water based roots and when you then transplant them to soil they have to re-adapt to soil based roots.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!*


* Omg! There goes my evening tea.*

*Haha!*



bongspit said:


> how strange would they have to be??


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> * Omg! There goes my evening tea.*
> ...


ddddamn...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Haha Mr. bong. you always manage to have me laughing in hysterics. and I LOVE laughing.*
*Unfortunately I need sleep too*
*Can't live off laughter and weed alone*

*Goodnight my friend*


bongspit said:


> ddddamn...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 11, 2008)

laytron dudette....


----------



## tckfui (Feb 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haha Mr. bong. you always manage to have me laughing in hysterics. and I LOVE laughing.*
> *Unfortunately I need sleep too*
> *Can't live off laughter and weed alone*
> 
> *Goodnight my friend*



following that logic, I should have died back in the eary 20'S... yea... I said the early 20'S... ahh imoticons, the best invention since the phonograph.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*..............a full 6 hours!!!! YES!*




bongspit said:


> laytron dudette....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*So you are a bit older than I thought. *

**




tckfui said:


> following that logic, I should have died back in the eary 20'S... yea... I said the early 20'S... ahh imoticons, the best invention since the phonograph.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sweet plants Lacy! They look nice and bushy...my preference in a plant. I see so many pics where the leaves are all gone...not really sure how this could possibly help a plant, might give buds more light but how the heck can the little plants process light with no leaves? They look very happy and they sound like they are not lonely with the ladybugs keeping them company. What strain are the pics? Were they seed or clone? You probably already answered that but still fuzzy here as I haven't had my second expresso. Are you going to grow the WW inside or out? Curious how it does out as I have grown it in...but not out.
I have to go get more java...yawn...........was up late working on reports.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hey flowergurl. Yes we do seem to have the same values in regards to the growing. *
*I have a friend who is often telling me to just take off all the big fan leaves but I would NEVER do this. That is their main source of food. I occassionally take off the odd big leaf but usually only if it is already turning yellow, otherwise I just losely tie them up for better light exposure.*

*I started all of these from seeds BUT unfortunately I got an indoor selection SO I still don't know which ones I have for sure. All I know is that I got the top 5 indoor strains but I am mpretty sure the ones in the pic are white widow from what i have read. They seem to have abit lighter green than most of the others.*

*Yes I was surprised by seeing that the white widow is good for both indoor/and outdoor. BONUS. These are flowering right now but I have some more seeds planted AND ordered some more.*

*The next seeds I order are going to be more custom for medical reasons. I am diving into some real serious stuff and am enjoying it immensely.*

*Some of the other seeds I ordered were big bud and bc mango. The bc mango were freebie seeds. Gotta love them.*

*Have a good one. I am enjoying a single cup of java as I am a very light sleeper.*

*Lacy*




flowergurl said:


> Sweet plants Lacy! They look nice and bushy...my preference in a plant. I see so many pics where the leaves are all gone...not really sure how this could possibly help a plant, might give buds more light but how the heck can the little plants process light with no leaves? They look very happy and they sound like they are not lonely with the ladybugs keeping them company. What strain are the pics? Were they seed or clone? You probably already answered that but still fuzzy here as I haven't had my second expresso. Are you going to grow the WW inside or out? Curious how it does out as I have grown it in...but not out.
> I have to go get more java...yawn...........was up late working on reports.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *..............a full 6 hours!!!! YES!*


me too...it seems 6 hours is the best I can do...I would love to get 8 hours...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ditto Mr. bong. 6 hours was real good for me. *
*3 or 4 nights ago I slept a full 7 1/2 hours and that is the most I have slept in a VERY long time.*

*My girlfriend sleeps about 12 hours a night.*

*Shit! I could do another full time job with THAT amount of time.*

*Burr! gotta turn up the heat. *

*I will get some info out to you today Mr. Bong. I think you will find it very interesting also.*

*Doggies are pestering me to get off my lazy bum here.*

*Talk to you a bit later Mr. Bong.*


bongspit said:


> me too...it seems 6 hours is the best I can do...I would love to get 8 hours...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*OMG! MR . Bong. You have my picture in your post. *
*I am a proud mj baby grower.*

*Thanks*

*I'm truly flattered.*


bongspit said:


> me too...it seems 6 hours is the best I can do...I would love to get 8 hours...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 12, 2008)

i get three to six and my body is ok with that? 

Hey lacy, i love missing peoples grows for a few days and the plants look so huge once i look again. you have a green thumb lacy great job!!!! you can plant outside in canada in april?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG! MR . Bong. You have my picture in your post. *
> *I am a proud marijuana baby grower.*
> 
> *Thanks*
> ...


i used your pic because I think it's one of the nicest looking plants I have ever seen....


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i get three to six and my body is ok with that?
> 
> Hey lacy, i love missing peoples grows for a few days and the plants look so huge once i look again. you have a green thumb lacy great job!!!! you can plant outside in canada in april?


3 to 6 hours used to be fine with me...but now that I am an old man I need 8...I don't get 8, but I would love to have 8...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking snazzy Lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thanks kaya but these pics are a few days old. I just finished transplanted a few more into nicer pots and watered them really well. They are REALLY happy now.*

*Yes we can plant outside in April. I do harden them off first but the sooner the get used to the weather the better off they are. If you wait to long then they can go inot shock.*

*I plant them outside when they are only about 2 weeks old.*

*My last grow I planted the seeds directly in the pots outdoors the beginning of May.*

*I'll take some more updated pics either this afternoon or tomorrow morning.*

*Lacy*


kayasgarden said:


> i get three to six and my body is ok with that?
> 
> Hey lacy, i love missing peoples grows for a few days and the plants look so huge once i look again. you have a green thumb lacy great job!!!! you can plant outside in canada in april?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ah shucks.*
*I'm speechless.............*





*for a couple of seconds*




bongspit said:


> i used your pic because I think it's one of the nicest looking plants I have ever seen....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*3 to 6 hours is fine with me also but I have to admit I often have a nap later in the afternoon. I love my naps more than bedtime.*



bongspit said:


> 3 to 6 hours used to be fine with me...but now that I am an old man I need 8...I don't get 8, but I would love to have 8...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thanks Godspeed.*


godspeedsuckah said:


> Looking snazzy Lacy.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ah shucks.*
> *I'm speechless.............*
> 
> 
> ...


speechless...lol...I doubt that...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*oh shhuddd upp.*


bongspit said:


> speechless...lol...I doubt that...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hey Bongspit. I just sent you some info about medical marijuana. I kinda stole it from somewhere.*
**

*Was just kidding about the shud up*


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 12, 2008)

So I thought of you the other day Lacy, I was alittle stressed out in the "office" thinking of all the possibilities of potential problems....And for some reason a picture of your lovely looking plants popped into my mind, I then relaxed, and remembered the days when growing was just fun....Thanks for being you...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*OMG. that was soo sweet!!!!! *
*What going on here? Its not Valentine's day yet. is it?*

*j/k*

*Wow chris. Thanks so much for the compliment. I love growing so how can it not be fun. *

*My face is all red now. good thing you can't see me.*


daddychrisg said:


> So I thought of you the other day Lacy, I was alittle stressed out in the "office" thinking of all the possibilities of potential problems....And for some reason a picture of your lovely looking plants popped into my mind, I then relaxed, and remembered the days when growing was just fun....Thanks for being you...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Bongspit. I just sent you some info about medical marijuana. I kinda stole it from somewhere.*
> **
> 
> *Was just kidding about the shud up*


thank you for the info...your not the first woman to tell me to shud up...lol...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*You're welcome.*

*And NOOOO. you're kidding????*







bongspit said:


> thank you for the info...your not the first woman to tell me to shud up...lol...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

my 17 year old daughter did not go to school today because of cramps...I wish I could just say here...smoke this you feel much better...I must go fix her some lunch...


----------



## tckfui (Feb 12, 2008)

wow bongspit you have a 17 year old daughter!?! I always thought you were around that age yourself ... I know I am,  I dont know if lacy took me seriously about being around in the 20's joke... I just like funnies.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

I am a nap lover myself -I must take one daily!! Bongspit - you will one day be able to share with your daughter. In the meantime Red Raspberry Leaf Tea works great. Does anyone know if hemp works well for cramps?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ha bong. Thats funny. *

*I always knew Mr. Bong was a mature adult from how and what he talks about whereas I always knew you were just a punk tck. j/k kinda*

*I knew you weren't really aorund in the '20's*


tckfui said:


> wow bongspit you have a 17 year old daughter!?! I always thought you were around that age yourself ... I know I am,  I dont know if lacy took me seriously about being around in the 20's joke... I just like funnies.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Yes it does. there are even certain types that are specifically for pms related disorders. I'm at the age where I am getting it more than once a month which really blowz. *

*I think Bong makes a great dad.*


kittysecrets4u said:


> I am a nap lover myself -I must take one daily!! Bongspit - you will one day be able to share with your daughter. In the meantime Red Raspberry Leaf Tea works great. Does anyone know if hemp works well for cramps?


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 12, 2008)

Just checking in before my nap......zzzzzzZZZZZZ


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

I want to take one so bad but I have too much to do today.....


----------



## tckfui (Feb 12, 2008)

oh!!! I see, tck is just some young little jerky mcgurgy becaue he dosn't " know no nothin bout nothin" man, I was just screwing around I've been around since he early... 70's 1870's. now nobody know's whats going on!!!! all thanks to your truly 
you young wippersnappers and your microwaves, cant even make a pie!!!!
JK, I havnt smoked recently enough.... thats what happens. alot of people think smoking makes you dumb, but it supresses my dumbiosity,... partialy.. if you read this whole post, congrats!!! I cant believe it! you listend to all my stupid ramblings that even I'm like you suck shut up about ... ok I have to stop now, and commence the rolling, of uppage. 
bong is a good guy, 
this site never stops to amaze me! 
really oppend up my eyes to the world. and made me realize that we all... ... ... wait a second!!!! didn;'t I say I was going to shut up!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Yes 'cause you are going to Amsterdam tomorrow. Who could sleep anyway? The excitement only would keep me up.*

*Have fun girl.*


kittysecrets4u said:


> I want to take one so bad but I have too much to do today.....


----------



## tckfui (Feb 12, 2008)

haha!!!! I wouldnt have been able to sleep for the last 3 days 

I cant even sleep waiting for my light


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Of course I read your incoherent babbling tck.*
*You read ALL of mine, don't you???*

**

*You are a good guy too tck and you should know by now that I love ya too buddy.*

*You're a sweetie. (cute and funny) How can I not love that?*


tckfui said:


> oh!!! I see, tck is just some young little jerky mcgurgy becaue he dosn't " know no nothin bout nothin" man, I was just screwing around I've been around since he early... 70's 1870's. now nobody know's whats going on!!!! all thanks to your truly
> you young wippersnappers and your microwaves, cant even make a pie!!!!
> JK, I havnt smoked recently enough.... thats what happens. alot of people think smoking makes you dumb, but it supresses my dumbiosity,... partialy.. if you read this whole post, congrats!!! I cant believe it! you listend to all my stupid ramblings that even I'm like you suck shut up about ... ok I have to stop now, and commence the rolling, of uppage.
> bong is a good guy,
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*You still don't have a light?*

*nooooooo!*


tckfui said:


> haha!!!! I wouldnt have been able to sleep for the last 3 days
> 
> I cant even sleep waiting for my light


----------



## tckfui (Feb 12, 2008)

psh!!! read all that babble you type?!?!?!? what do yo think? I am some sort of crackie? I mean what? of course I read everything you say 
jk I really do... mostly  haha! 

waiting for a second light ... cant wait!!!! should be here tomorow!!!!1 or the day after!!!!! and than, I'm off to good ol canadia  this is a good week


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Very good tck. I hope you get your light before you leave for your trip.*
*Are you going to montreal again or somewhere in quebec?*
*Relatives?*

*You don't have to answer. I guess that sounds kinda nosey.*

*Either way have a lovely time tck.*


tckfui said:


> psh!!! read all that babble you type?!?!?!? what do yo think? I am some sort of crackie? I mean what? of course I read everything you say
> jk I really do... mostly  haha!
> 
> waiting for a second light ... cant wait!!!! should be here tomorow!!!!1 or the day after!!!!! and than, I'm off to good ol canadia  this is a good week


----------



## tckfui (Feb 12, 2008)

going to both, I've been going every year this time of year since I was like 8. I stopped going for 2 years... than I found out about compassion clubs, and than I was like hey hey, canada, how you doin :*, and canada was all aw, come on, I dont even know you, we just met, and I was like come on baby, and she said alright okay, I guess just alittle bit. 
and thats how it all went down, any cool places you recomend me visiting? not necessarily pot head places , bu those are certainly fun 

, I like the food, and skiing  and the herb   and its a really pretty place... but the people are too damn nice


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*I have been skiing in quebec before and it was awesome. What a great trip that was. partying 'til 3:00 in the morning. those quebecer's really know how to have a good time.*

*I haven't been to TO for a long time but you have been to the TCC. (they have dynamite weed.)*

*I will have to think about that. I don;'t go out very often at all but I certainly used to.*

*Canadians ROCK!!! *


tckfui said:


> going to both, I've been going every year this time of year since I was like 8. I stopped going for 2 years... than I found out about compassion clubs, and than I was like hey hey, canada, how you doin :*, and canada was all aw, come on, I dont even know you, we just met, and I was like come on baby, and she said alright okay, I guess just alittle bit.
> and thats how it all went down, any cool places you recomend me visiting? not necessarily pot head places , bu those are certainly fun
> 
> , I like the food, and skiing  and the herb   and its a really pretty place... but the people are too damn nice


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Here is a pic of the cfl set up I had in my closet with flat white paint.*

*I used 2 growlux bulbs for the red/orange spectrum and 2 regular fluorescnts for the bluye range. thatw ay you get a balanced spectrum.*

*Later when you go to flower get 2 more growlux buulbs and replace the blue ones.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 12, 2008)

*I added the last post to help a newbie member out.*
*If you have any other questions please don' t to afraid to ask.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*went into my grow room to check on my plants and take some updated pics and knocked over the same plant twice, came to download and almost lost all my pics*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *went into my grow room to check on my plants and take some updated pics and knocked over the same plant twice, came to download and almost lost all my pics*



your plants always look so perfect.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*I am so totally wated this morning.*
*And why did they have to get rid of the old zoombrowser?*
*New and improved my *ss*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ah. Thank you. Thank you. *
*I LOVE my plants.*





fdd2blk said:


> your plants always look so perfect.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*My feet are cold.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Took lots of pics this morning.*

*The thing is I can't take a single pic of all my plants.*
*Its just not happenin'*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*I wanted to add some of hubbys pics. He made some of these*

*Gotta walk the dogs.*

*later *


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey lacy....your plants are looking fantastic.....like fdd said....so perfect....and like you said...its the love....they know they are loved......great work girl...and kudos to the hubby and his work! cheers!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking Gr8!!!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 14, 2008)

hey lacy...happy valentines day...your garden is looking great...it finally snowed here, nothing like the snow you get but it's snow....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hey Tahoe, thanks. Yes the love goes a long way with any connection to nature of otherwise.*

*Hubby has been awesome. He really surprised me for Valentines but I so won't go there.*

*Today he also put my door on so it doesn't open into my grow room. I am soo glad he noticed it 'cause I didn't want to complain especailly after all he has done.*

*You must be having a real good time these days. Wink wink nudge nudge.*

*Lacy*


tahoe58 said:


> hey lacy....your plants are looking fantastic.....like fdd said....so perfect....and like you said...its the love....they know they are loved......great work girl...and kudos to the hubby and his work! cheers!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks puff. *


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Looking Gr8!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks bongspit. *

*Happy Vanlentines day to you too.*

*Love the dog pic. Congrats on the snow, I think*
*The dogs look like they are enjoying it. I know mine do. It did get so cold here the other day that while I walked them they started lifting up their paws and I ended up carring them both back. I felt so bad for them 'cause their little paws had ice balls in them and it hurt their little toes*


*...either that or I am just a sucker.*
*Either way, I just love my dogs.*

*I cleaned up my grow room since I knocked over a plant twice and this morning my cat knocked over two. *
*Its a good thing I give them lots of love cause 'sometimes' well..*

*The plant differences are becoming very obvious now and from what I can guess so far I have;*

*Either 2 blueberry or something else that has similar foliage and growth patterns. (shinier, more slender leaves - and not as bushy as others)*

*2 bc mango's (I think because of the stranger foliage -both in size and shape -plus it growth habits are very uniquely - inner leaves grow like some umbrellas)*

*2 white widows (I think because of the lighter green foliage - very bushy)*

*2 northern lights (I think because of the rapid preflower growth and the spacing between nodes)*

*and one complete mystery. could be kush. could be skunk, big bud,  might even be one of the seeds from my friend -bagseed)*

*Later*

*Lacy Landers*



bongspit said:


> hey lacy...happy valentines day...your garden is looking great...it finally snowed here, nothing like the snow you get but it's snow....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow Lacy, your plants look awesome. How do you like having your room? Im sure it is going to have alot of use with all kinds of plants.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks Godspeed. Yes I love having a grow room. I can't believe its taken me this long to get one.*

*Having a variety of trusted knwon strains is indeed heart-warming. This seed strain info is just so addictive,*
* but lovin' every minute of it.*

*Lacy*


godspeedsuckah said:


> Wow Lacy, your plants look awesome. How do you like having your room? Im sure it is going to have alot of use with all kinds of plants.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Lacy!!!!!!!!
How's everything? Plants are looking good. I just harvested a couple days ago!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG BLAZE!!! 
I was so worried about you.
That last I heard you thought you failed and i thought maybe you were locled up or somethin.'

I am so happy to see its just my active imagination. 

Thanks
BTW I didn't even know you were growing.

Lacy


iblazethatkush said:


> Hey Lacy!!!!!!!!
> How's everything? Plants are looking good. I just harvested a couple days ago!!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 14, 2008)

I would have to say that you have the healthiest plants on this site.....Just wonderful.. What a greenthumb you have Lacy! So nice...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

* OMG Chris. *
*You gotta be kidding??? *
*Thanks for the compliment, but there are so many great growers on this site I am always in awe.*

*It must be 'cause it Valentines Day *
*And don't I take a cmpliment wellconfused:*





daddychrisg said:


> I would have to say that you have the healthiest plants on this site.....Just wonderful.. What a greenthumb you have Lacy! So nice...


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 14, 2008)

True there is many great growers on this site, but you my dear have the "healthiest" plants that I have seen in awhile...They are just so Happy! The love shows through, big time....You are giving them exactly what they need when they need it obviously...vn work, inspiring....really


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks Chris.*
*I have to agree with you on the 'love' thing.*
*I believe everything in nature including us, responses and acknowledges love. It seems to not be considered much, but really. right down to our core being, we are just energy and when we have a great repore with nature through TLC, it goes a LONG way. Nature does respond back.*

*Thanks for mentioning that because it is something that I think is overlooked.*

*Luv *
*Lacy Landers*


daddychrisg said:


> True there is many great growers on this site, but you my dear have the "healthiest" plants that I have seen in awhile...They are just so Happy! The love shows through, big time....You are giving them exactly what they need when they need it obviously...vn work, inspiring....really


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 15, 2008)

i dont think those plants could look any better. BEAutiful.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree Lacy....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> OMG BLAZE!!!
> I was so worried about you.
> That last I heard you thought you failed and i thought maybe you were locled up or somethin.'
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks, Lacy. You're such a caring person, it's really refreshing.
No jail for me.
And yeah I just finished my third harvest since joining RIU. I haven't posted a single pic tho, can you imagine? LoL I'm very paranoid about getting busted. I'll post pics of this last harvest, tho, for the first time ever.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thanks Joe.*
*Hey, love your avatar. Real cute*

*lacy*


Joe2iisbeing said:


> i dont think those plants could look any better. BEAutiful.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*KITTY????? *

*I thought you were supposed to be gone sweetpea?*

*What happened?*

*Amsterdam is US kinda thing*

*I better not see your butt back here for at least a week gurl.*

*Have a great trip.*

*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> I agree Lacy....


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 15, 2008)

hey girl glad you had a GR8 Valentines....I am in Florida with the kids....and left my smoke at home....Bigbud jarred, the top44 drying and to be jarred, clones growing like madd....so more to enjoy upon returning.....can't risk traveling wth it and the kids....not worth it....hope my clones are doing ok.....cheers!


Lacy said:


> *Hey Tahoe, thanks. Yes the love goes a long way with any connection to nature of otherwise.*
> 
> *Hubby has been awesome. He really surprised me for Valentines but I so won't go there.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*I am relieved then.*
*Your 3rd harvest and ya haven't 'show did us' any pics???*

*BUT we all LOVE pics. Its ALL about the pics.*

*pics pics pics*

*Speaking of pics. i think I will take a few of mine now.*

*Lacy*


iblazethatkush said:


> Ahh thanks, Lacy. You're such a caring person, it's really refreshing.
> No jail for me.
> And yeah I just finished my third harvest since joining RIU. I haven't posted a single pic tho, can you imagine? LoL I'm very paranoid about getting busted. I'll post pics of this last harvest, tho, for the first time ever.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey girl glad you had a GR8 Valentines....I am in Florida with the kids....and left my smoke at home....Bigbud jarred, the top44 drying and to be jarred, clones growing like madd....so more to enjoy upon returning.....can't risk traveling wth it and the kids....not worth it....hope my clones are doing ok.....cheers!


Where are you in FLA? Will you be there awhile? I'll be there in 2 wks. If you were close I could help you out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 15, 2008)

orlando...disneyworld.......leaving Sat. its been a total blast....especially Typhoon Lagoon......6 foot waves ..... monstrous slides! what a freakin blast!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Oh Tahoe!! thats wonderful news.*
*Now bring the kids close to the srceen and let the READ THIS!!! Hey kids, your dad is the best marijuana grower. *

*I'm so kidding. Not about the being a great growing*

*You know what I mean. That sounds really nice. I heard the weather is lovely down there right now.*
*Ok I'm a tad jealous but you deserve it.*

*Have fun Tahoe. Soak those kids in*

*Lacy*



tahoe58 said:


> hey girl glad you had a GR8 Valentines....I am in Florida with the kids....and left my smoke at home....Bigbud jarred, the top44 drying and to be jarred, clones growing like madd....so more to enjoy upon returning.....can't risk traveling wth it and the kids....not worth it....hope my clones are doing ok.....cheers!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I am relieved then.*
> *Your 3rd harvest and ya haven't 'show did us' any pics???*
> 
> *BUT we all LOVE pics. Its ALL about the pics.*
> ...


The last two batches were hermaphodite bag seeds. I would have been embarrassed


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks Lacy.....its been a blast.....we've had a lot of fun....weather has been mostly pretty good....tornado warnings a couple of nights ago....the kids gott a little scared.....but it was a pretty serious rainstorm.....other than that....lots of great times! heading home on Sat. then I can get ready for my trip to OZ whhhhooooohhhooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> orlando...disneyworld.......leaving Sat. its been a total blast....especially Typhoon Lagoon......6 foot waves ..... monstrous slides! what a freakin blast!


Yeah that's a lot of fun. Been a couple times. I'll be livin in Fla. If you go back next year let me know if you want to have a high vacation.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Oh yeahhh.*
*This dad rocks for sure.*

*They gotta LOVE you ! *
*My parents are down there now. They go down every single year for about 5 months.*
*I love florida. I love all the different wildlife there. There bird selection is outta this world. Can see dolphins and extraordinary coloured fish. Its a very clean state. Nice friendly people. Of course half are visitors.*
*How can one NOT love florida.*

*Have a blast buddy. not that you need ME to tell YOU that*

*Later*
*Lacy*


tahoe58 said:


> orlando...disneyworld.......leaving Sat. its been a total blast....especially Typhoon Lagoon......6 foot waves ..... monstrous slides! what a freakin blast!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 15, 2008)

hey blazze....will keep that in mind.....

lacy.....thanks again....yea....life is GRAND! we'll be coming back I'm sure!......


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh yeahhh.*
> *This dad rocks for sure.*
> 
> *They gotta LOVE you ! *
> ...


Hell yes, Lacy. I'm a FL boy. It's awesome down there. Especially out in the country where there's no tourists, few cops, and lots of woods. I love it.
I'm sure Canada kicks ass too. But, it's just too cold for me. I wouldn't survive the winter.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*A trip to OZ???*

*Well la dee friggin' DAH!!!*

*WOW tahoe dude!!! You lucky guy It seems you are really embracing life and getting the most out of it as you can.*

*Good stuff.*

*Lacy*

*Blaze has been too and lived here. Cool!*

*Pics. I forgot my pics.*


tahoe58 said:


> thanks Lacy.....its been a blast.....we've had a lot of fun....weather has been mostly pretty good....tornado warnings a couple of nights ago....the kids gott a little scared.....but it was a pretty serious rainstorm.....other than that....lots of great times! heading home on Sat. then I can get ready for my trip to OZ whhhhooooohhhooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Here are some updated pics that I took this morning. *
*I can really start to see huge differences in the strains in regards to colour and leaf shape, height, bushiness, distance between nodes etc and now I am starting to get excited. I don't really start getting excited until I start smelling them and then I will be in there all the time.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*It totally rocks I know but Canada is ok too.*

*I think anywhere in the country beats city living any day.*
*I'm not a city person myself but just a simple country gurl*

*Here are some more pics.*


iblazethatkush said:


> Hell yes, Lacy. I'm a FL boy. It's awesome down there. Especially out in the country where there's no tourists, few cops, and lots of woods. I love it.
> I'm sure Canada kicks ass too. But, it's just too cold for me. I wouldn't survive the winter.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It totally rocks I know but Canada is ok too.*
> 
> *I think anywhere in the country beats city living any day.*
> *I'm not a city person myself but just a simple country gurl*
> ...


WOW Lacy your plants rock! They put mine to shame. Seriously, they look great.

Yeah the country kicks ass. I've lived half my life in the city but I'm a country boy at heart.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*More pic updates. Some of them are really budding nicely now. *


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thanks blaze. Love the country and would never settle for anything less.*

*Gotta go and do some wrok now.*

*Later *
*Lacy*

*So glad you are ok blaze.*


iblazethatkush said:


> WOW Lacy your plants rock! They put mine to shame. Seriously, they look great.
> 
> Yeah the country kicks ass. I've lived half my life in the city but I'm a country boy at heart.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 15, 2008)

looking lovely lacy.
very well done.
hows it going, ok i hope.
still freezing here in england.
i have 1 daf. in the garden so far.
spring is taking its time.
have you seen the pics of my d.poison.
i multi topped them for 8 weeks.
only 1 foot high, they are wider than tall.
2 are like 4 diff plants in one.
did you have a romantic v. day?. what did you get this time?.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Hey Mr. crazy. I haven't seen you in a while.*
*No I haven't been to your journal in a about a week 'cause I have't seen you*

*Spring isn't coming here.I like the snow but now it is starting to depress me*
*I hang out in my grow room just for the burst in seratonins. *
*We still have lots of snow and have had some VERY burr cold weather. Had to carry the dogs the other day when out walking them. Ok I didn't HAVE to.  They are kinda spoiled.*
*Your plants sound awesome and I will check them out sometime today.*

*Yes Valentines day was awesome and I hope yours was too. *



*and I can't tell ya what I got.*


crazy-mental said:


> looking lovely lacy.
> very well done.
> hows it going, ok i hope.
> still freezing here in england.
> ...


----------



## blackdog (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Bud Bat!!!!! *
> 
> *So you recommend a MH light for vegging and the hps for flowering? *
> *So I should be looking to get a MH now?*
> ...


hey lacy you can use a inhanced hps for your 600 and that would be enough for your entire grow, the added blue enhancement stops some of the stretching you get from just the standard hps bulb..good luck


----------



## bongspit (Feb 15, 2008)

lacy if your plants get any bigger there will not be room for my sleeping bag....they are gorgeous...


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. crazy. I haven't seen you in a while.*
> *No I haven't been to your journal in a about a week 'cause I have't seen you*
> 
> *Spring isn't coming here.I like the snow but now it is starting to depress me*
> ...


LACY LACY LACY.Tttt.
my little dog came into season, but she wouldnt let my boy near here.
so had to take her to a stud. £200.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thanks Blackdawgg BUT I have a 1000 watt MH with a Sunmaster warm Deluxe bulb which has a balanced spectrum with splenty of blue so they do not stretch as much while flowering.*

*I am actually very pleased with the choice I made but thanks all the same.*

*Lacy*


blackdog said:


> hey lacy you can use a inhanced hps for your 600 and that would be enough for your entire grow, the added blue enhancement stops some of the stretching you get from just the standard hps bulb..good luck


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*I know This could be a problem.*
*I put another ladybug in there today.*
*She was really happy and I am too cause my grow room ROCKSSSS!!!*

*Its so peaceful and smells awesome in there.*
*Can't wait for another month or so.*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> lacy if your plants get any bigger there will not be room for my sleeping bag....they are gorgeous...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Yeah well. It happens some times.*

*You know us bitches.*


*I thought thats why we had nails and teeth*

**



crazy-mental said:


> LACY LACY LACY.Tttt.
> my little dog came into season, but she wouldnt let my boy near here.
> so had to take her to a stud. £200.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lacy, I have not stopped by in a while. Your plants are beautiful!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thanks Mattso.*
*How's it goin?*

*Lacy*


mattso101 said:


> Lacy, I have not stopped by in a while. Your plants are beautiful!


----------



## sloeginfizz (Feb 16, 2008)

wow.. it would take me a week to read all this.. when do you plan on releasing the cliff notes? haha.. 
how many plants total do you have going? you said you checked out that new shop. what were some of the exotic strains they carried? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks Mattso.*
> *How's it goin?*
> 
> *Lacy*


Going well Lacy! Or should I day growing well! Check my Cinderella 99 grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-6.html Going very well!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Sloe,*
*'Cliff notes'*
*That flew over my head.*

*The place is Ontario Seed Band*
*North America's First and Only Legal Seed bank*

*I'm not sure if I am allowed to write this but the number is:*

*1 416 255 5355 Its in Toronto so I am not sure if you order by phone or have to go in person to pick up. If that the case of 'in person only' then I am just gonna forget it.*

*Some of the strains they carry are :*

*Chronic*
*Bubblegum*
*Kali mist*
*White russian*
*AK-47*

*Skunk #1*
*Power Plant Oasis*
*Cal orange*
*Mazar*
*White Widow*
*Blueberry*
*FLO*
*Skywalker*
*Strawberry cough*

*Big bud*
*Northern lights*
*Hash palnt*
*Super skunk*
*Purple Skunk*
*Sweet tooth*
*xxx-420*
*Afghani*
*Black Domino*

*Lavender*
*NYC Diesel*
*Somango*
*Buddha's Sister*
*Rock B*
*Amnesia Haze*
*Kahuna*
*Citralh*
*White light*
*Somaiji*

*Kushage*
*S.a.g.e.*
*Chocolate chunk*
*Kal-x*
*Stinky Pinky*
*Mr. bubble*
*Medocino madness*
*Puna Budder*
*The HOG*
*MK-Ultra*
*Sage n sour*
*Skunk xxx*
*Honeymoon*

*Belladonna*
*Durga Mata*
*Dutch dragon*
*Nebula*
*Sensi star*
*Sheherazade*
*Sweet purple*
*Amsterdam Flame*
*Sugar babe*
*Sweet bliss*
*magic b*
*Rox*
*Sativa Spirit*

*Cannadential*
*C13 haze*
*Cannalope*
*Connie Chung*
*D- Line*
*LA Confidential*
*MMG*
*Recon*
*Rocklock*
*Sharkbreath*
*Sourcream*
*Superlope*
*Sweethaze*

*Nice selection*


*lacy*



sloeginfizz said:


> wow.. it would take me a week to read all this.. when do you plan on releasing the cliff notes? haha..
> how many plants total do you have going? you said you checked out that new shop. what were some of the exotic strains they carried? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*I heard from the grapevine that this cinderella 99 is some real kick butt stuff.*

*Its interesting that I was just talking to someone about this strain just the other day.*

*Cool*

*I will check it out now.*

*Lacy*


mattso101 said:


> Going well Lacy! Or should I day growing well! Check my Cinderella 99 grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-6.html Going very well!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 16, 2008)

So many strains, so little room...

The girls look good Lacy...You've come so far
in such a short time. Your a natural with the 
indo...keep it up.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for stoppin by my grow lacy things are lookin great in your room! Cant wait to see the buds grow into fat smokable nuggets!!!! You sure do have the green thumb lacy


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jonny, Jonny. Always nice to see you Jonny.*

*Yes so many strains and so little room. I already have enough seeds to last my many seasons BUT I still want more variety. I can see me becoming obsessed with this.*

*Ok maybe its too late I'd better slow down cause this hobby is becoming WAY too FUN!!!!*

*Lacy*

*Take care *


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> So many strains, so little room...
> 
> The girls look good Lacy...You've come so far
> in such a short time. Your a natural with the
> indo...keep it up.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Well it was a pleasure to visit your grow journal. And speaking of green thumb.....you my dear have one also BUT I wasn't surprised in the least.*

*From talking with you, I can tell you know your stuff BUT more importantly, you are a caring, loving person and I believe plants thrive off that and not merely food and water*

*lacy*



kayasgarden said:


> thanks for stoppin by my grow lacy things are lookin great in your room! Cant wait to see the buds grow into fat smokable nuggets!!!! You sure do have the green thumb lacy


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

thats real sweet lacy thank you, with your help and the others on roll it up i am learning alot. I know my plants, but indoor growing is way harder than i thought. Like you i love to see all sorts of beautiful plants growing around me, i love the clematis(spelling?) you had in your avatar and i can tell you must grow nice plants of all sorts! I feel connected in a weird way to those who realize the the "food" love can provide for plants and all things around us. You are good people Lacy!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ah sweeeet!*
*Yes i love gardening of any kind and especially LOVE clematis. I have over 50 of them around our property that come out at different times of the season from very early spring to very late fall and it adds so much beauty and colour. Some are climbing up the downspouts, up everygreen trees, along the fences and decks, along bushes and up arbours. I just LOVE them.*
* Some of them are even fragrant which is just like icing on the cake. Plus seeing the humming birds and other wildlife enjoy the gardens makes it all that much more enjoyable. I truly LOVE nature and always find it comforting.*

*I'll have to keep up with your journal  *


----------



## sloeginfizz (Feb 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Sloe,*
> *'Cliff notes'*
> *That flew over my head.*
> 
> ...


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks Blackdawgg BUT I have a 1000 watt MH with a Sunmaster warm Deluxe bulb which has a balanced spectrum with splenty of blue so they do not stretch as much while flowering.

*I belive that bulb is one of the best on the market...

Hey Lacy how old are your plants now, and how many day's of bloom? I grew C99 for awhile, great yield, 60 day finish, not much for bag appeal, but still some of the best personal smoke I have enjoyed over the years....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hey Sloe,*
*'Cliff notes'*
*That flew over my head.*



*Oh yes. There you have it. Cliff Notes. They'd have to have cliff notes for me with that Skakespeare crap cause there is no way I'd ever read that (yawn)*

*And yes I am a bit disappointed that they don't have a website but I guess its pick up only at 3351 Lakeshore blvd. West Toronto.*
*I'll fill you in if I get more info. I haven't been to the city in years BUT I have to go down there soon, in the next few weeks so i might just go in to check it out.*
*They really do have a nice selection.*

*Lacy*
They sell them at bookstores. a way to read a book with out reading it word for word. very helpful for them youngsters to busy to study. haha.. i'm no youngster tho.
thats quite the seed list.. but i live in the states. sounds like i need to take a roadtrip!! [/quote]


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

damn girl you're up early


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks Blackdawgg BUT I have a 1000 watt MH with a Sunmaster warm Deluxe bulb which has a balanced spectrum with splenty of blue so they do not stretch as much while flowering.*

I belive that bulb is one of the best on the market...

Hey Lacy how old are your plants now, and how many day's of bloom? I grew C99 for awhile, great yield, 60 day finish, not much for bag appeal, but still some of the best personal smoke I have enjoyed over the years....

Well thats the thing about picking out different strains. Many people pick out the strains that are the biggest producers so they can sell for profit but not all of us are grwoing for profit and I want for personal.


Hubby works with a bunch of stoners but doesn't
puff himself but he comes home with all kinds of storys about the guys at work and one of them is always bringing up this cinderella 99 and says its the best he has smoked.

The best i smoked was good ole "Acapolco Gold.'
Um um ummmmmmmmm

Lacy
[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah I know. I rarely get a full nights sleep but only manage to stay sleeping for a few hours at most.*



Zekedogg said:


> damn girl you're up early


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Im going fishing in 3 hours so I guess I might as well stay up and med myself heavily until then


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*OMG fishing.*
*Can I send my hubby wif you????*

*Thats ALL he talks about lately*


Zekedogg said:


> Im going fishing in 3 hours so I guess I might as well stay up and med myself heavily until then


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG fishing.*
> *Can I send my hubby wif you????*
> 
> *Thats ALL he talks about lately*


He prolly thinks all you talk about is RIU and bud


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah sooo and your point is.........?????*



* 'cause I really LOVE my plants*

*oh yeahhhhhhhhh*




Zekedogg said:


> He prolly thinks all you talk about is RIU and bud


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 17, 2008)

morning lacy, on this freezing morning.
good news, the dogs have done it.
puppys in 9 weeks or so.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

any pics of the process by chance?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*GAWD Zeke. Could ya be any more of a perv???*



Zekedogg said:


> any pics of the process by chance?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

geeez lacy..... Im just a curious type of person that's all


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Oh awesome crazy.*
*Thats wonderful news. I can't wait to see puppy pics.*
*Puppies, puppies puppies*

*I'm so excited for you.*
*Congrats!!!*

*Lacy*


crazy-mental said:


> morning lacy, on this freezing morning.
> good news, the dogs have done it.
> puppys in 9 weeks or so.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah sure sure zeke DAWG!!*

*Thats your excuse and you're sticking wif it huh?*








Zekedogg said:


> geeez lacy..... Im just a curious type of person that's all


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 17, 2008)

how bad am i , taking pics of the event.lol
just proof. you know what breeders are like.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL I was gonna ask but since you already clarified



Thats awesome dude...lmfao


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Crazy and Zeke DAWGGG*

*You guys mind?*

*I know I have shown an interest in breeding lately BUT I meant plants guys plants!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Not DOGSSSS*

*I mean I LOVE dogs and all but....*

*MenWho gets them*

*I need to go back to sleep*


crazy-mental said:


> how bad am i , taking pics of the event.lol
> just proof. you know what breeders are like.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*You guys are both bad*


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 17, 2008)

our billy wasnt bad.
he was a gentleman. like me.lol


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yes sure crazy. And thank you very much.*
*You do realise that now I am going to have to take some more pics JUST to move this thread along so I don't SEE THAT!!!!!!!!!!*

*Here's some dog talk for ya...........*

*la growlgrrrr*

*just kidding*

*well*

*kinda*

*sorta*

*maybe*




*Yeah. I'm going back to bed.*

*Later*

*Lacy*


crazy-mental said:


> our billy wasnt bad.
> he was a gentleman. like me.lol


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya where are the pics? lol How goes things Lacy gurl?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Well I don't have the pics now but since you mentioned it, I probably aren't gonna fall back to sleep so i will take some just for you chiceh.*

*And to move this thread along*


**

*Lacy*

*Be right Back with some pics ASAP!!!*


Chiceh said:


> Ya where are the pics? lol How goes things Lacy gurl?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

You rock Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

I had my room all cleaned up but hubby was doing some wiring in here so it is a bit messy.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*More pics and now Chiceh is gone*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks Chiceh but ya left*

*I know it takes me forever to download these on dial-up.*

*They are really starting to show some flowering now.*


Chiceh said:


> You rock Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Still more pics 'cause I know you guys luv 'em.*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow those look amazing, good job Lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks Chiceh*

*lacy*


Chiceh said:


> Wow those look amazing, good job Lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*I'll add some pics of my clones later on *


----------



## HoLE (Feb 17, 2008)

plants look awesome Lacy,,that room is working well for you,,how's the hubby,,all is well I hope,,,maybe you should go by the nick "fdd2pink",,,lol,,,,pretty soon that room will look like his backyard

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW...Real nice job Lacy...Thats going to be some really good smoke...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Lacy - Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks HoLe. *
*Hubby is just working on my room now. I have to help him put up some more drywall in a minute (cough cough)*

*Then all my plants with be insulated and drywalled and then I have to paint. I have power in there now. We still have to put in the water system but its going.*

*Hang off Fdd's shirt tailPfffd!!!!*


*I stand all on my own *

*And wait 'til ya see my backyard this summer*

*Lacy*quote=HoLE;556651]plants look awesome Lacy,,that room is working well for you,,how's the hubby,,all is well I hope,,,maybe you should go by the nick "fdd2pink",,,lol,,,,pretty soon that room will look like his backyard

Keep on Growin

HoLE[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thanks Cearid. I haven't seen you in a while. *

*Lacy*


Cearid said:


> WOW...Real nice job Lacy...Thats going to be some really good smoke...


----------



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I`m Back around now...Its good to be back...
Take a peek at mine.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49052-5-weeks-counting.html


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thats my favourite pic of you kitty. I think thats beautiful.*

*How is Amsterdam? Are ya having fun yet?*

*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> Wow Lacy - Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thats a really cool way of growing. love the training you did to create more space and strengthen the plant.*

*Awesome.*

*Lacy*


Cearid said:


> Yeah I`m Back around now...Its good to be back...
> Take a peek at mine.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49052-5-weeks-counting.html


----------



## bongspit (Feb 17, 2008)

hey lacy...those really are some beauties...so that I do not have to go back and look, what nutes do you use? how often do you water? this my first inside soil only grow so I ezpect your help here...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you Lacy - I've been here now for 3.5 days and it feels like a few hours. I've been baked everyday and to be honest I'm baked now!!!! Having lots of fun and taking loads of pics. I wish it was like this back at home in the U.S.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks HoLe. *
> *Hubby is just working on my room now. I have to help him put up some more drywall in a minute (cough cough)*
> 
> *Then all my plants with be insulated and drywalled and then I have to paint. I have power in there now. We still have to put in the water system but its going.*
> ...


[/quote]

Canadian eh,,,I Love You,,excellent attitude sweety )

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Edit: cheers to your hubby


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Thank you Lacy - I've been here now for 3.5 days and it feels like a few hours. I've been baked everyday and to be honest I'm baked now!!!! Having lots of fun and taking loads of pics. I wish it was like this bacat home in the U.S.


 
All I can say is we are close kitty.....like a few miles close


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bong. There you are.*
*Thank you so much. They seem very happy.*
*No problem with the update because I said I'd make cliff notes for sloe and then forgot.*

*Started the seeds in MG for seedlings. (has nutes already so didn't add any)*
*Transplant to MG moisture control and within a month I add some nutes but dilute by 1/2. I use DNF Which stands for Dutch Nutrient Formula for vegetative growth.*
*Then 2 weeks into flowering I use DNF 'Bloom' 2-8-8-*

*Both these are all organic and doesn't smell at all*
*. They have the bat poop and all the stuff specific for optimum marijuana growth. They also have one for seedlings and cuttings if you prefer to use that.*

*I started with 13 seeds, 12 popped up, 2 males and one that I wasn't too sure about so I chucked it just to be safe. They are a mixed indoor batch from BCseedKing.ca and were a great price (got 16 freebie seeds) have ordered from them since and they are great.*

*Vegged with cfl's and a 100 watt MH lights and switched over to 1000 watts MH with a Sunmaster Warm Deluxe bulb which puts out a balanced spectrum of blues and reds. The problem with using just hps or bulbs meant specifically for flowering, they tend to have a lot of reds and oranges in the spectrum which stretching the plants but with the blue spectrum added, they do not stretch as much and you end up with a more condense, solid bud. Not great if you are a dealer, but for personal use, its the bomb.*

*I have a fan going to keep the stems and branches strong but have no ventilation. Thats a plan in the making.*

*So now I have 9 flowering females of different types.*

*I think I have 2 blueberry, 2 white widows, 2 mangos, 1 northern lights and either 2 big bud or skunk #1. (not sure) Just a guess. *

*There could also be some kahuna since those are those are the only seeds I knew that I planted but then I got them mixed up*

*They are about 3 weeks into flowering or close to it.*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> hey lacy...those really are some beauties...so that I do not have to go back and look, what nutes do you use? how often do you water? this my first inside soil only grow so I ezpect your help here...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Lacy.....no fish babe


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*And there's your famous butt again*

*Nice, nice nice...*
*But I'm at home friedand there's no place I would rather be. *

*But take lots of pics and show us when you get back or even now.*

*That would be cool.*


*Have fun and do lots of stuff that I would never do.*

*So that would be,..like everything.*

*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> Thank you Lacy - I've been here now for 3.5 days and it feels like a few hours. I've been baked everyday and to be honest I'm baked now!!!! Having lots of fun and taking loads of pics. I wish it was like this back at home in the U.S.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Canadian eh? Well YEAHHHHHH!!!*

*How can ya tell?*

*I didn't tell you yet. I had a dream about going to the Toronto marijuana March in may. I was there and met up with you and chiceh and we were sitting there chillin' and having some tokes when all of a sudden Fdd jumped over the gate and surprised us*

*It was funny! *

*Thanks HoLe*

*I luv you toobut I won't call you sweety*

*Lacy*



Canadian eh,,,I Love You,,excellent attitude sweety )

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Edit: cheers to your hubby[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Zeke 'horny' DAWGGGGGGGGG*



Zekedogg said:


> All I can say is we are close kitty.....like a few miles close


----------



## Cearid (Feb 18, 2008)

Is Zeke to blame when Kitties avatar looks like that...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Yep! *

*I've gotta blame someone for having the nice butt in my grow journal, so why not zeke dawgggg......*


*Cause he's such a dawggg.*





Cearid said:


> Is Zeke to blame when Kitties avatar looks like that...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Mr. Bong. There you are.*
> *Thank you so much. They seem very happy.*
> *No problem with the update because I said I'd make cliff notes for sloe and then forgot.*
> 
> ...


thank you very much...how often do you feed them?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*I water them when they look like they need watering which is usually ever 2nd day. Some of them every 3rd day and I use the DNF for the flowering stage, which I HIGHLY recommend. I haven't experimented with a lot of stuff but I am extremely pleased with the success of this grow.*

*OMG! I will add some recent pics of the flowers now developing and it has only been 3 weeks. They are already smelling really SWweeeet> And they have grown so much in such little time. Its amazing. So basically I feed them this diluted every time I water and they are really loving it*

*I'm not sure if you should fllow what i do Bong, cause I break all the rules.*

*Right now we are dry-walling the rest of the room and tonight I am taking the plants out and painting it flat white plus transplanting a couple.*

*But its up to you *

*Lacy*quote=bongspit;558979]thank you very much...how often do you feed them? [/quote]


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

i want to see new pics!!!! How is Lacy today? O yea and i was thinkin lacy is a rule breaker i knew liked her for a good reason


----------



## HoLE (Feb 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Canadian eh? Well YEAHHHHHH!!!*
> 
> *How can ya tell?*
> 
> ...


[/quote]

that's fine,,,HoLE will do )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yep! *
> 
> *I've gotta blame someone for having the nice butt in my grow journal, so why not zeke dawgggg......*
> 
> ...


I am a really good dawgy


----------



## HoLE (Feb 18, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I am a really good dawgy


lol,,,,good or bad,,,,Dawg only means one thing ) I'd rep yur butt,,,,,,,if it looked better than mine

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn Lacy, your babies are looking BEAUTIFUL!!! very green and healthy looking... Cant wait to see the end result!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Oh no you don't.*
*Don't you guys even 'think' about comparing asses in MY grow journal. *

*Especially zeke(you're a bad dawg)*

*OMG*


HoLE said:


> lol,,,,good or bad,,,,Dawg only means one thing ) I'd rep yur butt,,,,,,,if it looked better than mine
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thanks Puff puff.*

*How did your hash making come along?*

*lacy*


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Damn Lacy, your babies are looking BEAUTIFUL!!! very green and healthy looking... Cant wait to see the end result!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Kant and all of you that told me to get a 1000 watt I have to thank 'cause that thing is awesome.*

*My plants are going into mega flowering stage and are flowering so evenly throughout. And to see all the different strains doing their thing is so exciting now.*

*I can really notice lots of changes in the different strains now. I realized that there is no way i have any mango because the seed company i ordered these from doesn't offer it as an indoor selection. I don't know what I was thinking. They have bc mango BUT apparently it has very small leaves are these leaves are huge. I am really thinking that it is BIG BUD. It it a very floriferous plant that grows really big. Well no sh*t. It really does. I hope the smoke is as good as it looks.*

*I'm quite sure I have 2 white widow because its one of the top indoor strains and I've read that its foliage is a lighter green and i have 2 that are definitely lighter green.*

*I've seen blueberry before and think I have at least one of these. The leaves are thinner, flatter and are shinier than most mj leaves. I hope so cause I love blueberry.*

*I suppose I am just gonna have to wait longer and do some more research to find out because I really would like to know.*

*Perhaps later on some of you people can help me guess which ones I have. I should ask the seed company which strains they add in their indoor mix selection.*

*Anyway, I am really stoked about how these babies are flowering. They are even starting to smell niceand I love that sweet bud aroma. mmmmmmmmm*

*Right now the lights are off but I will take some pics tomorrow morning. They are really coming along nicely.*

*We got most of the dry wall up and hubby even came up with an idea. I'm impressed that he is showing such an interest in this now and I';ll take pics of his new invention. Its purdy kool.*

*Wahooooooooooo!*

*Lacy*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*I just transplanted 3 of mine this evening into bigger, nicer pots and added 2 more ladybugs. *

*Hubby made these things out of wood and wire that attaches to the rims of the pots so that I can put some branches out a bit more for light.*

*Some of these strains I have are mega bushy and I have to do it otherwise the new leaves come in are curly from lack of light. I think these ones are big bud because it is listed as a top indoor seller. It a great idea. he made 6 of them for me and now there is only one more wall to finish drywalling.*

*We are going to add water later but use the stink pipe for ventilation. This is working out really well.*

*These plants are definitely ripening at a faster rate than they would outdoors. Where I grow out on the back deck it only receives morning and early afternoon light. Plus I have to turn the plants around from time to time.*
*Indoors they are just blooming their heads off right now and I don't even have any white paint on the wallls yet.*

*I'll take pics tomorrow morning and show you some differences in the strains. its really COOL!!!*

*Lacy*


----------



## Cearid (Feb 18, 2008)

are you sure you don't want an "ass off"?

I'd be happy to post mine....


----------



## BCflyzz (Feb 18, 2008)

come on LACY less bullshit talk and more journal entries with pics and details...please..


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oh you menroll:*


Cearid said:


> are you sure you don't want an "ass off"?
> 
> I'd be happy to post mine....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

* *

**













BCflyzz said:


> come on LACY less bullshit talk and more journal entries with pics and details...please..


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Feb 19, 2008)

Hehe I have been away too building websites 12 hours a day, Taekwon-do and Spanish school everyday i'm too busy other than to read the aliens thread which I love.

Glad your feeling better Lacy



Lacy said:


> *OMG FPT!!!! *
> *That is so sweet!!!*
> 
> *Awe Fake trees. I'm ok gurl. The holidays could have been better but life's good now.*
> ...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 19, 2008)

who is this guy dont worry lacy your journal is the perfect combo of work and play, glad to hear things are moving along lacy, i was transplanting yeaterday also


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 19, 2008)

pics look great, Lacy. very tasty buds developing. keep it up. 

by the way, you have a two that look like blue widows, to me.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah...you need to get to work lacy, no more socializing and playing around...signed ladybug eater.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 19, 2008)

Im scurred to come back in here


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*OMG Fake plastic trees!!!*
*You are one busy lady. A martial arts chick as well.*
*Koool!!!!*

*The Aliens thread Yeah some topics can get real deep.*

*Nice to see you back FPT. *

*Lacy*


Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Hehe I have been away too building websites 12 hours a day, Taekwon-do and Spanish school everyday i'm too busy other than to read the aliens thread which I love.
> 
> Glad your feeling better Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yeah. Thank you.*
*Besides which, its MY journal and I will make it however I choose.*

*So there. *

*I know you are but what am I?*

*Lacy*



kayasgarden said:


> who is this guy dont worry lacy your journal is the perfect combo of work and play, glad to hear things are moving along lacy, i was transplanting yeaterday also


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hey closet. Long time no see*

*How the heck are you?*

*Blue Widows?*

*I don't know but I scorched some of the budz the other day by accident. My light is up the highest it can go and if I move my plants to close they get fried. I have to be more careful cause these things are growing HUGE.*

*I transplanted three more last night in there forever containers and stressed them so that their branches get more light. Some of these are so thick that none of the inner branches are receiving any light.*

*I'll take some pics soon.*

*Thanks for stopping by Closet Cult.*

*Lacy*


closet.cult said:


> pics look great, Lacy. very tasty buds developing. keep it up.
> 
> by the way, you have a two that look like blue widows, to me.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hey! I'll make the rules around here and *
*YOU stand guard and keep eating lady bugs*

* la guard bong.*




bongspit said:


> yeah...you need to get to work lacy, no more socializing and playing around...signed ladybug eater.....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*And ya should be.*

*Bwaaa hhaaaaaaaaaa*






Zekedogg said:


> Im scurred to come back in here


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we are seeing a whole different side of lacy.....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Here's some pics of some buds.*


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice buds there lacy. It seems you got that green thumb as well! good stuff


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Well yeahhhhhhhh*


*More pics....*


bongspit said:


> I think we are seeing a whole different side of lacy.....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hey thanks Mattso.*

*Yes they are coming along nicely.*

*I'm stressed.  I have an assignment to do and I am not finished yet.*

*Lacy*


----------



## Cearid (Feb 19, 2008)

real nice looking buds there Lacy. I'm jealous, my plant s no where near that good looking yet...


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey thanks Mattso.*
> 
> *Yes they are coming along nicely.*
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, gosh! it always gets tough around this time. mid terms assignmets, and of all things a curling tournament. Im no curler, its mearly for fun. Know your a Canadian when...... You go curling with friends to drink beer.

</IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ah.*

*I am actually quite surprised with the growth I am getting from these girls. I can hardly keep up with them because I have so many other things to do also, finishing this room off being one. For three weeks I really think they are progressing a lot faster than they would outside so I am impressed. I really like my grow room. its so nice to be able to walk into the room and sit with my plants and tell them how wonderful they look. *

*I can't wait for 5 more weeks. These are the weeks that seem to just d-r-a-g on. *

*lacy*


Cearid said:


> real nice looking buds there Lacy. I'm jealous, my plant s no where near that good looking yet...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Curling*

*Yeah it sounds like a blast*

*not really my thing but to each their own.*

*Some more pics. I don't think I had my camera on the right setting because these pics didn't come out to well.*



mattso101 said:


> I know the feeling, gosh! it always gets tough around this time. mid terms assignmets, and of all things a curling tournament. Im no curler, its mearly for fun. Know your a Canadian when...... You go curling with friends to drink beer.
> 
> </IMG>


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 19, 2008)

They are looking awesome Lacy!!!! Good job girl!!!


----------



## BCflyzz (Feb 20, 2008)

good job lacy thats more like it....but might i recommend on the next grow flowering earlier like when the plant is 6-8 inches and do some type of training weather it be pruning,topping,LST,Scrog..something..that way you can avoid space problems and increase yield...never the less your plants are a thing of beauty which is indeed a joy forever...cheers!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks kitty.*

*Pictures pictures. We wanna see lots of pics when ya get back.*

*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> They are looking awesome Lacy!!!! Good job girl!!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Yo fly boy. I always top them and train them for optimum growth. Besides which, I don't really have any space problems right now. LOTS of space but thanks all the same.*

*Here's is something I use to train them. It sits attached to the rim of the pots. Six out of nine of my plants have them. The rest didn't need one.*



BCflyzz said:


> good job lacy thats more like it....but might i recommend on the next grow flowering earlier like when the plant is 6-8 inches and do some type of training weather it be pruning,topping,LST,Scrog..something..that way you can avoid space problems and increase yield...never the less your plants are a thing of beauty which is indeed a joy forever...cheers!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 20, 2008)

nice looking plants lacy.
keep it up.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hey crazy. thanks*
*I have tried to find your journal but can't.*

*What gives?*

*Lacy*



crazy-mental said:


> nice looking plants lacy.
> keep it up.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*I've raised my light up as high as it can go as some of my duds were getting scorched. I am not sure how these scorched buds are going to turn out. There are only about 5 small ones. I'm quite surprised that the lower ones would get scorched before the top buds but I suppose they are more used to the light than the others are.*

* They are growing so fast I can't believe it.*

*Yesterday I put cages around the bottom of 6 of my plants and tied fishing line to the side branches that were not getting enough light. They weren't too happy with it at first and it took them a day to pick back up but now they look better. The other 3 I didn't need to do it because they were not as developed as the rest because they didn't get transplanted at christmas when I fell.*
*That really impaired their growth.*

*Those big bud plants are something else. I have never grown a plant so bushy as that strain before. I am very impressed and so glad I ordered more seeds from them.*

*I will take some pics of how my plants look now later on.*

*Lacy*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, looking GOOD!!! Those buds are sweet!!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 20, 2008)

You're looking like a pro Lacy - who did you order your seeds from?

By the way my best friend Nichole and I are going to bring back a few seeds; only a few. Soi far we've purchased;

Lemon Skunk 

Blue Cheese 

Arjan's Haze #1

Chocolope


We're having a blast - probably too much fun!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey kitty....too much fun....hmmmm.....party on! ok ok ok ....thats just goofy!

Lacy - plants are truly looking awesome. thanks for the update!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks so much puff puff. Hey how did your hash turn out?*

*Lacy*


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Wow, looking GOOD!!! Those buds are sweet!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*First of all kitty I have to say your avatar pic is stunningly gorgeous gurl. You truly are a beautiful woman.*

*I got my seeds from BcseedKing.com. They are discreet, reliable and always give me twice as many seeds as I order. Pkus their selection isn't bad either.*

*Really really nice selection. I have only recently heard of the blue cheese but that is supposed to be some serious smoke.*

*They all sound yummy.*

*Don't forget pictures!!!!!! For all the enquiring minds.*
*We wanna see Amsterdam.*

*Thanks*
*Lacy*


kittysecrets4u said:


> You're looking like a pro Lacy - who did you order your seeds from?
> 
> By the way my best friend Nichole and I are going to bring back a few seeds; only a few. Soi far we've purchased;
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanks Tahoe. How is your smoke doing?*

*I have some new ones already started for the next flowering.*

*Lacy*


tahoe58 said:


> hey kitty....too much fun....hmmmm.....party on! ok ok ok ....thats just goofy!
> 
> Lacy - plants are truly looking awesome. thanks for the update!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*I checked those scorched buds today and they are already growing new white hairs.  YES!!!!!!!*

*I would take some pics but the lights are out and the plants are sleeping.*

*shhhhhhh*

*lacy*
*(speaking of sleeping...its about that time for me)*


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

Your grow is awesome Lacy. You're definately going to reap the rewards of your love! I love sitting in my grow room too. I could sit in there for hours, time just flies by.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *First of all kitty I have to say your avatar pic is stunningly gorgeous gurl. You truly are a beautiful woman.*
> 
> *I got my seeds from BcseedKing.com. They are discreet, reliable and always give me twice as many seeds as I order. Pkus their selection isn't bad either.*
> 
> ...


Lacy do you find females attractive.....It's an honest question...and I love your plants

And I mean attractive in a sexual way, Im not saying your a lesbian Im just asking if you ever had thoughts

And I love your plants by the way and you also


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thanks so much budz. Yes I truly love my grow room. I am sitting here now writing up a report for the newsletter here and I can't wait for the lights to come on so i can see my plants this morning. Its getting more and more exciting each and every morning.*

*Lacy*


titleistbudz said:


> Your grow is awesome Lacy. You're definately going to reap the rewards of your love! I love sitting in my grow room too. I could sit in there for hours, time just flies by.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Oh Zeke zeke zeke.*

*You can turn anything into something sexual.*

*I find beauty found anywhere attractive. *
*Do you not think she is attractive? I just happen to speak my mind and am more upfront and direct than most people.*

*I know that doesn't answer your question BUT I really don't think thats any of your businessso I am not giving you that pleasure. You can think whatever you want zeke. You obviously do already so why stop now?*

*BTW I luv you too zeke DAWGGGG!!*



*lacy*


Zekedogg said:


> Lacy do you find females attractive.....It's an honest question...and I love your plants
> 
> And I mean attractive in a sexual way, Im not saying your a lesbian Im just asking if you ever had thoughts
> 
> And I love your plants by the way and you also


----------



## zedragon (Feb 21, 2008)

_it going to take me a couple of hours to read all this! lol 
but all is looking fantastic Lacy.
your going to get some serious love from them plants. 

happy growing!_


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thanks redragon.*
*Nice name. Yes it a long journal.*
*basically I have 9 flowering plants of an indoor variety. I'm not exactly sure of which strains yet but I'm sure I will figure it out before they are ready to harvest.*

*They are in week three and I am very surprised at how fast they are growing. They are flowering far faster indoors than most of mine do outside. *

*I love it. Yes I will get back love from those plants but you get back what ya give out.*

*Thanks for stopping by.*

*Lacy*


zedragon said:


> _it going to take me a couple of hours to read all this! lol _
> _but all is looking fantastic Lacy._
> _your going to get some serious love from them plants. _
> 
> _happy growing!_


----------



## bongspit (Feb 21, 2008)

what's up lacy? just checkn to see how the article is going...how are your girls? we need pics...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh Zeke zeke zeke.*
> 
> *You can turn anything into something sexual.*
> 
> ...


Ok Lacy I will leave you alone now


----------



## greenweed420 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _No!  Not good at all Chiceh. _
> _I had all my paperwork done and was all ready. Filled out a 5 page questionaire,(33 questions) waiting in a crowded waiting room for over an hour only for him to say that:_
> 
> _He does not agree with the use of marijuana under any circumstances and said that the amount of prescription meds I have been taking, that I might as well have been taking candy._
> ...


 
you know, I cant stand people.I was abused in my home by my parents and sisters, i was picked on everyday by people i grew up with, treated like shit on the fire dept by the chief, on and on it goes.

I had shrinks tell me i had a personality disorder, i told him he's a quack.

I'm a nice guy who grew up with a military father and a drunk mother, my sisters are spoiled rotten bitches and my firends were criminals who have all since died of crack.

do you know they even have a disorder called , other non classified ?

people are people, some are outgoing some are not. some are shy some are not.

there is no such thing as a disorder.

we are all different. just because you dont like big groups of people doesnt mean your sick. most of the time it means you are inteligent and cant stand phonies with no brains who go along with the popular crowd because they are mental midgets.

throw them pills away and smoke pot.

your not the one with the problem, it's the other people who have the problem.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Yo Mr. Bong! *
*What article.???? *





*Just kidding!!*

*Its going.*

*I took some more pics this morning. I was actually waiting outside my grow room for the light to turn on so I could visit my plants and say hello. *

*I still can't get over how FAST the are flowering. Its unreal!*
*At first I thought some of the flowers had drywall dust on them but now I realise that it is all the crystals forming and falling onto the smaller leaves. They are already looking frosty. *

*And they smell just heavenly.*

*I will post osme updated pics later on when I have some of this article typed out to send.*

*Later Bong.*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> what's up lacy? just checkn to see how the article is going...how are your girls? we need pics...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Yeah sure zeke DAWGGG*
*For how long?*

*Its ok zeke. I can handle you.*


Zekedogg said:


> Ok Lacy I will leave you alone now


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*I appreciate your imput on this topic but I do have psychiatrist disorders, without a doubt, but I try not to let the name intimidate me.*

*I have gone thorugh most of my life without meds, and now that I know myself better, realize that with certain disorders, meds are needed.*

*I take my health very seriously because I have to and even went to the trouble of getting a BASc specializing in nutrition just to get the knowledge that I needed to improve my life and the lives of the ones I love. *
*There are many alternative methods to treat bi-polar BUT none of them suggest going without meds. Out of all the disorders there are, Bi-polar is one of the very few disorders that require meds. There are different types of bi-polar disorder and perhaps the one with less severity may prove otherwise.*

*I do take the minimum amount needed to keep my mind stable and do smoke lots of weed. I find weed keeps me very stable.*
*I'm not a big people person and do not make a good socializer because I just feel too uncomfortable in front of others. Thats one of the reasons why I love this place so much. It allows me to be myself without the threat of people physically getting close to me.*

*Since my life is very simple and I do not really go out much where there are people, (except when my hubby is with me), maybe once a week, I am totally ok. *
*BUT if something shocking were to happen in my life it could set me real quick into a severe depression, and I don't mean a boo hoo day. A major depression can last for years and can be a horrific experience. I'd rather have broken bones any day.*

*So I am sorry but I have to disagree with you on this one.*

*Lacy*


greenweed420 said:


> you know, I cant stand people.I was abused in my home by my parents and sisters, i was picked on everyday by people i grew up with, treated like shit on the fire dept by the chief, on and on it goes.
> 
> I had shrinks tell me i had a personality disorder, i told him he's a quack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Besides which, my medical marijuana card is being processed as we speak(type)*

*waaaa hooooooooooooo!!!*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 21, 2008)

SOOOO good, totally heady, but a very heady high..lol I cant stop using it as a top off..lol I dont like the cracking sounds though... The taste is nice too, like chewing on pine needles, only about 4g left or less. Wish i could share!! 

CONGRATZZZ on your med card!!! Wish i had one!!


Lacy said:


> *Thanks so much puff puff. Hey how did your hash turn out?*
> 
> *Lacy*


----------



## greenweed420 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok you are sick, you seem convinced of that ? gotta have those pills.

before i left ohio, i was partying with some people and somone mentioned some pills she was on, and another said the ones she's on, and a guy said what he was on , and another and another and another, and another.

I was the only one there not on meds.

everyone of them said the doc said they had brain problems.

I was the odd ball, as if there was something wrong with me because I wasn't sick in the head and had pills..

it sounds to me like your symptoms are a result of the pills, and they get worse when you stop using them

it's called withdrawl. and return back to reality where everything isnt sunny and green all day everyday.

but hey what ever, it's your life.

just dont stop cold turkey and go postal.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thanks awesome news puff puff. I wish I had saved some pot I had to make hash or oil. Unfortunately I get pissed off and just chuck it and hubby won't let me use a blow torch. Like I need parental supervision or something.*
*pfft! I just LOVE the taste of good hash. I have recently found some strains that have a hashish taste to them so thats my next seeds maybe. Gosh puff I think I am getting greedy 'cause I want to grow just about EVERYTHING!!!*

*Lacy*


1puff2puff3puff said:


> SOOOO good, totally heady, but a very heady high..lol I cant stop using it as a top off..lol I dont like the cracking sounds though... The taste is nice too, like chewing on pine needles, only about 4g left or less. Wish i could share!!
> 
> CONGRATZZZ on your med card!!! Wish i had one!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*So let me get this straight!!!*

*You can't stand people. You grew up with a military father a drunk mother, sisters were were spoiled bitches, friends who were criminals and have since all died from crack. You were abused and picked on every day by people you grew up with and treated like sh*t by the chief of the fire department. In other words, ya got canned.*
*Oh and your shrink is a quack.*

*The common denominator is YOU!!! So everyone who knows you is an asshole???? *
*Well  that is quite the coincidence.*

*I do agree with you that most people are over medicated. Without a doubt!!! Especially with symptoms such as depression. Most depression can be easily balanced out by a scheduled day of activities,exercise, proper rest and nutrition but most people are lazy and have been told to trust their doctors exclusively without question. Many of the prescriptions to treat depression have more harmful side effects than the illness itself. Some of them being suicidal tendencies. *

*With bi-polar it is different. It's a more serious brain chemical disorder with serious consequences. You obviously are not educated on the subject or you would not have written something so ridiculous. *

*You might ask what was used to treat these people before modern medicine. My answer....nothing! *
*Most were locked up in an insane asylum. before that they were burned to a stake.*

*There are some psychiatric disorders that if you experienced for a mere 5 minutes, it would blow your mind and totally freak you out BUT your brain is all ready fried. *

*Don't worry buddy. I don't think you have any mental disorders. *

*You're just a plain moron.*

*Now get the fuck off my thread and don't come back*


greenweed420 said:


> ok you are sick, you seem convinced of that ? gotta have those pills.
> 
> before i left ohio, i was partying with some people and somone mentioned some pills she was on, and another said the ones she's on, and a guy said what he was on , and another and another and another, and another.
> 
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Feb 21, 2008)

greenweed420 said:


> ok you are sick, you seem convinced of that ? gotta have those pills.
> 
> before i left ohio, i was partying with some people and somone mentioned some pills she was on, and another said the ones she's on, and a guy said what he was on , and another and another and another, and another.
> 
> ...


Tom Cruise...is that you???


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I got caught up writing yesterday so missed the opportunity to give you some updates.*

*Here's a few shots.*

*Then I'll take some more this morning cause they look different each morning.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*More pictures from yesterday morning.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Yo! More pics.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I finally learned how to delete more than one pic at a time from my new zoombrowser.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*More pics..................................the 2nd pic here is a strain that is really different from the others. It is one of my smaller ones that did not get transplanted at xmas time.*


----------



## zedragon (Feb 22, 2008)

_how you lacy? your girls are looking mighty fine today. 
am in a good mood today, just good my new seeds. and going put them into germ later today._


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hiya zedragon. I think I called you redragon the other day. Sorry*

*I am in a great mood also. I have some seeds coming up as well and it is VERY exciting I have to admit.*

*What kind did ya get????*

*I got bc mango, big bud and white whidow.*

*Lacy*


zedragon said:


> _how you lacy? your girls are looking mighty fine today. _
> _am in a good mood today, just good my new seeds. and going put them into germ later today._


----------



## polypterus (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, i gotta admit i did not read through the last 86 pages of this journal! But i did check out all the pics from today, and what a beautiful site! How many plants total is that? they all look so healthy and robust! The one that is a dif strain (i guess you dunno what strain?) is so exotic and pretty, its almost a blue. I will def be following your journal from now on. Good luck with the grow and the new babies!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 22, 2008)

_glad to hear your in a good mood lacy.
i`ve got 10 blue cheese,5 red diesel AND..... 77 yes 77! durban skunk seeds as a freebies.
theres that friday day feeling again.lol
i have a grow going at the moment which is northern lights, and am going to start these today
take a look at my journals loadsa pics

happy growing!!!!!_


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thank you very much polypterus.*
*There are 6 bushy plants and 3 smaller ones that are not so bushy. Yes that one strain that is all frosty is either big bud or kahuna. I'm not sure yet BUT I'm quite sure it is one or the other.*

*Here are some more pics from this morning. I actually took some pics before the light came on and they look so cool. *



polypterus said:


> Well, i gotta admit i did not read through the last 86 pages of this journal! But i did check out all the pics from today, and what a beautiful site! How many plants total is that? they all look so healthy and robust! The one that is a dif strain (i guess you dunno what strain?) is so exotic and pretty, its almost a blue. I will def be following your journal from now on. Good luck with the grow and the new babies!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Holy **** buddy  *

*Well no wonder you are in such a good mood. *

*You are into some serious seeds.  That is awesome. I will certainly take a look at your journal because I think I have some northern lights but am not sure. I've read that they are not too leafy and there is usually more space between each node but I'm not sure yet.*
*Here are some pics of what i think might be northern lights.*




zedragon said:


> _glad to hear your in a good mood lacy._
> _i`ve got 10 blue cheese,5 red diesel AND..... 77 yes 77! durban skunk seeds as a freebies._
> _theres that friday day feeling again.lol_
> _i have a grow going at the moment which is northern lights, and am going to start these today_
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

.......................................


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I'm prudy sure these are white widow.*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*This is one of my smaller plants and has a lot darker, shinier, flatter leaves than most marijuana plants.*
*The flowers are so VERY white and fluffy they look like little snow white soft thistles.*


----------



## bongspit (Feb 22, 2008)

hey lacy...that's pretty cool...how tall are the ones you think are white widow, I changed my grow room around some to accommodate taller plants...all of yours are looking great....


----------



## polypterus (Feb 22, 2008)

I grew Big bid, and it didn't look anything like that plant! Though of course there can be variations in the strain.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*hey Mr. bong! The white widow plants are about 3 feet tall. 4 feet including the pot. *
*Thats a good idea to do anything to accommodate these lovely ladies. You're such a gentlemen. *

*I CANNOT believe how fast these are growing and flowering. These are progressing WAY faster than outdoors.*

*I LOVE MY LIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Thanks Bong*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> hey lacy...that's pretty cool...how tall are the ones you think are white widow, I changed my grow room around some to accommodate taller plants...all of yours are looking great....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Oh really *

*Well maybe it is kahuna. I still have lots of time to find out but you are so right in that there are many variations of each new strain.*

*Lacy*


polypterus said:


> I grew Big bid, and it didn't look anything like that plant! Though of course there can be variations in the strain.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Lacy! How beautiful your flowers look! Very nice shot thanks Lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hey mattso. Hows it going? *

*Where di you get your cinderella 99 seeds from?*

*Thanks*
*lacy*


mattso101 said:


> Oh Lacy! How beautiful your flowers look! Very nice shot thanks Lacy.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey mattso. Hows it going? *
> 
> *Where di you get your cinderella 99 seeds from?*
> 
> ...


Hey lacy its going great! I got my Cindy99 seeds from Sacred Seeds shop in Toronto. They have a TON of differnt seeds from Amsterdam and all over the world. Good prices aswell.Its is bred by DNA genetics and growing great. Check my journal I update very frequently


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Wow no kidding. I have to go down there in a couple of weeks to pick up my mm card so i think I might stop in there.*

*Seeds from all around the world sounds good.*

*Thanks a lot*

*Lacy*


mattso101 said:


> Hey lacy its going great! I got my Cindy99 seeds from Sacred Seeds shop in Toronto. They have a TON of differnt seeds from Amsterdam and all over the world. Good prices aswell.Its is bred by DNA genetics and growing great. Check my journal I update very frequently


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Yes your journal does have lots of pics. Good job. I really like your set up. *

*I think I have some northern lights and I am comparing mine to yours. Of coruse your look better 'cause they arew futher along.*

*77 durban poison. Where did you get your seeds from and why did you choose blue cheese?*

*Lacy*


zedragon said:


> _glad to hear your in a good mood lacy._
> _i`ve got 10 blue cheese,5 red diesel AND..... 77 yes 77! durban skunk seeds as a freebies._
> _theres that friday day feeling again.lol_
> _i have a grow going at the moment which is northern lights, and am going to start these today_
> ...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Lacy, how's it going, friend?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sacred seeds has both cheese and blue cheese.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 22, 2008)

Lacy, you plant has so many hair it looks like you can part them down the middle!! lol, those plants looks SWEET!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hi there blaze. Did ya stop by so I don't worry 'bout ya?*

*Thats some dank looking weed you got there blaze. *
*Very nice.*

*I see you still have your 'Who believes in God' thread going. good for you*

*Lacy*


iblazethatkush said:


> Hey Lacy, how's it going, friend?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I know  Its really freaking me out. I have 9 flowering plants and at least 6 different strains but maybe 7 and they all look so very different in their own unique ways.*

*Some of the hairs look so defined and almost have little nobs at the ends and some of them all just covered in so many white hairs that they look like little pom poms or something.*

*Then I have this one plant that has all kind sof white hairs but no smell at all.  Nothing. Zip. Nadda. Its really weird. hubby said that maybe it was hemp(lol)*
*He's a newbie*

*I'm blown away that these are only 3 1/2 weeks into flowering. They smell so good I want to pick some tops now.*

*bad lacy*


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Lacy, you plant has so many hair it looks like you can part them down the middle!! lol, those plants looks SWEET!!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

_Cheese and blue cheese. that name pops up so often now that I can't help wonder about it._

_Whats wif the cheese? Must be some real good stuff cause there seems to be a real buzz about it lately._

_thanks again matt_

_lacy_


mattso101 said:


> Sacred seeds has both cheese and blue cheese.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Here's another strain I have that is really unusual. It has long, thin, shiny, very dark green leaves. It looks a bit like blueberry but is different from the other one I have with similar leaves. This one is flowering but has no smell to its buds. It got transplanted really late so it's growth was stunted and it has long spaces between each node.*
*I have no idea which strain it is. Perhaps it could be a sativa strain of some sort.*


*The last pic shouldn't be in there.*


----------



## bongspit (Feb 22, 2008)

when you harvest these plants you will have keep them separate.
that might be the only you can tell what they are....those last pics that tall one is a sativa for sure...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Yeah thats what I thought too Mr. Bong. I am really excited about this. It will probably take 3 maybe 4 months to flower and thats why it doesn't smell like anything yet.*

*Oh goodie goodie. This is very exciting.*

*Yes when i harvest i am going to have to keep them separate. That is why I am thinking of building individual drying boxes 'cause I manage to get everything all mixed up*

*I already have my new seeds that I planted all mixed up already Bong.  I need to get better at this. *

*Thanks Mr. Bong. *

*A sativa Oh yeahhh *


bongspit said:


> when you harvest these plants you will have keep them separate.
> that might be the only you can tell what they are....those last pics that tall one is a sativa for sure...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Lacy, do you miss me?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

* Yes of course I do.*







* Good night zeke Dawggggggggggg.*

*Maybe I'll dream 'bout you tonight.*


*Ok I'm over-tired for sure*


Zekedogg said:


> Hi Lacy, do you miss me?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah thats what I thought too Mr. Bong. I am really excited about this. It will probably take 3 maybe 4 months to flower and thats why it doesn't smell like anything yet.*
> 
> *Oh goodie goodie. This is very exciting.*
> 
> ...


I know what your talking about...I have 6 white widow and 1 blueberry and I have gotten them mixed up...I do not know which one is the blueberry...


----------



## BCflyzz (Feb 23, 2008)

Yo Lacy Loosy.whatever that thing was your using to "train" doesn't look like what im talking about.And its BCflyzz not fly boy


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Cheese and blue cheese. that name pops up so often now that I can't help wonder about it._
> 
> _Whats wif the cheese? Must be some real good stuff cause there seems to be a real buzz about it lately._
> 
> ...


The Cheese is a very unique plant, until now, available as clone form only, Originating, and still growing around the U.K and now, Holland, this 15 year old variety has been the leading dominant strain in the history of the underground British Indoor cannabis scene.

The Cheese is the number one strain in the U.K. its distinctive, Old School taste is unique to the cannabis world , when you smell the Cheese you will be drawn in by an array of fruity, musky, hash /skunk undertones people who tasted the Cheese will always remember the smell, Very odorous 
Grown indoors and outdoors this plant can finish in very respectable times, outdoors, expect a finish at the end of October/ start of Nov if planting outdoors please be wise with the planting spot because later on there will be a smell of terrific pot later on that season


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

i think the cheese was a throw back from a sk#1.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes your journal does have lots of pics. Good job. I really like your set up. *
> 
> *I think I have some northern lights and I am comparing mine to yours. Of coruse your look better 'cause they arew futher along.*
> 
> ...


_hi lacy,
i picked blue cheese for the taste of blueberry (hopefully) and the amazing stone of the cheese.
both strains where i live are highly sort after, so when i was looking at seeds a came across "bluecheese" and the rest is history. lol

the durban skunk were a freebie from seedsman seeds, there ex-stock but am not going complain.
i had i quick sort of the DS seeds and had to get rid of about 9 due to them being cracked or under developed.
am thinking of starting a outdoor grow,if i can find a couple of nice spots using the DS seeds. 

the pics you put up really do look like NL!_


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Oh good. I'm not the only one. Luckily the display different traits hopefully. They usually do. *

*My new seeds are coming along nicely also Mr. bong.*

*Lacy*


bongspit said:


> I know what your talking about...I have 6 white widow and 1 blueberry and I have gotten them mixed up...I do not which one is the blueberry...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Great info crazy. thanks so much. BTW before I forget, pencap says hi and that he misses you guys. he has been having probs with hjis computer lately.*

*So I was right in that there is a HUGE buzz going around about the 'cheese'. The is REALLY cool. It just goes to show you just how tight-knit this weed community can be.*

*That is some great info crazy. *
*Cheese is now on my list of ones to look for however getting a clone from england might be a bit tricky.*


*How are the dogs doing? Fat little bellies yet?*

*Puppies puppies. I wanna see puppies. *

*Lacy*


crazy-mental said:


> The Cheese is a very unique plant, until now, available as clone form only, Originating, and still growing around the U.K and now, Holland, this 15 year old variety has been the leading dominant strain in the history of the underground British Indoor cannabis scene.
> 
> The Cheese is the number one strain in the U.K. its distinctive, Old School taste is unique to the cannabis world , when you smell the Cheese you will be drawn in by an array of fruity, musky, hash /skunk undertones people who tasted the Cheese will always remember the smell, Very odorous
> Grown indoors and outdoors this plant can finish in very respectable times, outdoors, expect a finish at the end of October/ start of Nov if planting outdoors please be wise with the planting spot because later on there will be a smell of terrific pot later on that season


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Yo fly boy. There's nothing loose about lacy*


BCflyzz said:


> Yo Lacy Loosy.whatever that thing was your using to "train" doesn't look like what im talking about.And its BCflyzz not fly boy


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Oh thank you kindly red. Now that would be an interesting strain for sure. I am most definitely going to breed.*

*My plants!!!!!!!!! Breed my plants at some time or another.  I find this emmensely fanscinating. *

*I would definitely put some seeds out in a remote location if possible. Just make sure to dig a huge hole first becuase it makes the WORLD of difference. Just put the natural earth over top to blend it all it.*

*Yeah. you are a serious growing for sure.*

*Once I looked at your NL I knew I had some. Real nice buddy and thanks so much.*

*lacy*


zedragon said:


> _hi lacy,_
> _i picked blue cheese for the taste of blueberry (hopefully) and the amazing stone of the cheese._
> _both strains where i live are highly sort after, so when i was looking at seeds a came across "bluecheese" and the rest is history. lol_
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for making me laugh, lol. 



Lacy said:


> *Yo fly boy. There's nothing loose about lacy*


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Great info crazy. thanks so much. BTW before I forget, pencap says hi and that he misses you guys. he has been having probs with hjis computer lately.*
> 
> *So I was right in that there is a HUGE buzz going around about the 'cheese'. The is REALLY cool. It just goes to show you just how tight-knit this weed community can be.*
> 
> ...


the dogs are doing fine.
i was just giving you some info on the cheese, background, i wasnt expecting you to come to england for a clone.
by now someone will have seeds, as you know.
good luck with the grow, did you check out my durbin poison thread.
say hi to pencap.
it horrid when p.c's are having probs and you cannot get on line.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Hey chiceh. any time sweetie.*

*Now get your bum outside today and get some sunshine.*

*Luv ya*

*Lacy*


Chiceh said:


> Thanks for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Yes they do have seeds now crazy. i was just joking wif ya.*

*Computer probs suck. We become so adapted to using them that if they break down we feel lost. At least i do.*

*Thanks crazy. please keep me updated on the dogs. I was the one who brought it up because I love dogs. you know that.*

*lacy*


crazy-mental said:


> the dogs are doing fine.
> i was just giving you some info on the cheese, background, i wasnt expecting you to come to england for a clone.
> by now someone will have seeds, as you know.
> good luck with the grow, did you check out my durbin poison thread.
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

The Cheese is a very unique plant, until now, available as clone form only, Originating, and still growing around the U.K and now, Holland, this 15 year old variety has been the leading dominant strain in the history of the underground British Indoor cannabis scene. I obtained this specimen three years ago, the person who gave this to me is a much respected person within the industry named Zorro, but I also did some more research and found out and spoke to some of the founders of the cheese and they told me about all about the cheese.

Background
At around 88/89 these guys planted some skunk no1 and put the females outside, not knowing too much at the time they cloned off one particularly special plant which was named after by another mate &#8220;cheese&#8221; due to its all pervading stink.
Then around 90&#8217; the guys started to go to the free parties put on by the Exodus collective based in Luton, meeting up with other growers and was soon sharing stories as well as knowledge, this was how we teamed up to grow the cheese at HAZ manor, the collectives housing co-op in Luton, Exodus were taking a lead role in fighting prohibition at that time and the manor was a persecution free zone, the manor inspired loads of people to start growing and cheese cuttings were flying out of the door for a few years.! 
(Source: cheesefarmer)

Unique
The Cheese is the number one strain in the U.K. its distinctive, Old School taste is unique to the cannabis world , when you smell the Cheese you will be drawn in by an array of fruity, musky, hash /skunk undertones people who tasted the Cheese will always remember the smell, Very odorous Grown indoors and outdoors this plant can finish in very respectable times, outdoors, expect a finish at the end of October/ start of Nov if planting outdoors please be wise with the planting spot because later on there will be a smell of terrific pot later on that season Indoors, the cheese will finish between 7 to 9 weeks (although I have some &#8220;cash croppers&#8221; who grow hydroponically and will cut down every 6 weeks!). My preference, in Bio, Soil, the plant will be lovely and ripe within 50 up to 65days depending on personal preference, as long as the conditions are good. I must also recommend using charcoal filters on extraction fans especially in urban/ built up areas, that&#8217;s my smell warning! Don&#8217;t say we did not warn you!!
History about the Big Buddha
Now as you may know I have been writing articles for Weed world for a while now, As well as providing a few pictures of the Cheese, In the meantime, during the last two years I have also had the opportunity to find myself an excellent location somewhere in the southern Mediterranean regions of Spain. When I acquired a cheese cutting back in early 2002 I started a little side work on a cheese crossed with this excellent true landrace Afghani male in my collection the afghan seeds were given to me by an old smuggler friend who in the 80&#8217;s was responsible for bringing tonnes of afghan border hash to the UK, as well as the selected female Afghani which was a real big yielder with really tight internodes, as well as a rich, lovely deep fruity bouquet) the male had the same smell and had excellent tight branching the first cross was in later on that year 2002, there were some very varied results, but through selection , I backcrossed the best male with the original Cheese, This was all done in the U.K. aware of the current laws in the country and as well as a lot of friends/circles around me getting caught we then decided to move our own project over to some good friends in Spain so we took the Cheese and some crosses and drove them to our new location, this was back in 2003 At around the beginning of 2004 while in Spain we were fortunate to be at the right time right place to acquire a space large enough to really get to work, so immediately my crew and I went in, the result after studying and testing is the cheese backcrossed 5 times as well as adding extra hybrid vigour and yield through extensive selective breeding we realised we have a genetically enhanced modified version of the cheese After the many appraisals from other peers in the cannabis industry I made the decision to finally produce seed and will be releasing the Big Buddha Cheese, it has taken me a while now to start up and at the same time making sure we test viability, stability and germination rates of my seeds.
Introducing Big Buddha seeds
With more than 35 years growing knowledge between my crew, and having travelled around the world collecting new genetics we have made the decision to start a seed company, Big Buddha seeds the first release will be the Big Buddha Cheese this specific strain is the pinnacle of cannabis breeding today, setting new standards and introducing a new line of genetic material to the world, the BBC takes 8 &#8211; 10 weeks to flower and is consistently a much better yield than the original cheese however flavour and taste is not lost at all , if there is any variants, you will not be disappointed by the flavour of the old skool, highly resinous, Afghan again another unique taste but the high is real special, Peace and Love hope this info helps.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes they do have seeds now crazy. i was just joking wif ya.*
> 
> *Computer probs suck. We become so adapted to using them that if they break down we feel lost. At least i do.*
> 
> ...


if we didnt have 2 p.c's and a lap top in our house, and they is only 4 of us, we would be lost.
we use the p.c for everything, homework/work/this ect...
hope the cheese info is ok.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

i got 2 clematis, and 2 passion flower yesterday.
got 1 like the one in your avitar.
ill take pics when it flowers in summer.
its still indoors, for now,cos its too cold for the moment.
the 4 climbers i just got, must have been started indoors, under lights, so i think they will take a few weeks, to adapt, if you know what in mean.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Awe crazy. I simply LOVE clematis. I have about 50 varieties that I have planted here. They are so versatile and colourful. I love how they climb everywhere and brighten up the house and yard.*

*I would love to see pics of them.*

*Hubby made me promise no more clematis here.*

*Now I will have different marijuana strains everywhere instead. *

*lacy*


crazy-mental said:


> i got 2 clematis, and 2 passion flower yesterday.
> got 1 like the one in your avitar.
> ill take pics when it flowers in summer.
> its still indoors, for now,cos its too cold for the moment.
> the 4 climbers i just got, must have been started indoors, under lights, so i think they will take a few weeks, to adapt, if you know what in mean.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

its all good, no flowers yet cos its still too cold, as yet.
they turn a scruffy area and make it colourfull.
they were selling then in the supermarkrt £149 per plant, only babys,and take a year or 2 to get going but well worth it, the p.flower was the same price.
i have also started some m.m panseys, marigolds, and loads of others i cannot say nevermind spell.lol
i normaly enter the local garden comp, for the best middle sized garden, but not this year, ill get locked up if the judges came round.lol
cannabis everywere.
lacy, would it be ok to put the seedlings back into 24/0 so soon?.
wont it mess with them and send them hermie.


----------



## rezo (Feb 23, 2008)

last year i planted a bunch of flowers out back and they attracted butterflys and moths that layed eggs in my weed and i had a caterpillar infestation that i could do nothing about. do marigolds repel moths if so ill plant those everywhere


----------



## Lacy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Yes they do. I don't plant flowers around my plants but if you are going to marigolds are one of your better choices.*

*They have always worked great around my vegetable garden with tomatoes etc.*

*lacy*


rezo said:


> last year i planted a bunch of flowers out back and they attracted butterflys and moths that layed eggs in my weed and i had a caterpillar infestation that i could do nothing about. do marigolds repel moths if so ill plant those everywhere


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

lacy, i have been keeping an eye on your grow and it looks great. by the way your avatar is beautiful, did you grow those?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 26, 2008)

Your avatar is beautiful - My favorite color and shade of purple.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

hey lacy...I tried to pm you...but it did not work????


----------



## Lacy (Feb 26, 2008)

*Yes sorry Mr. Bong. I turned it off last night trying to avoid someone cause the ignore button doesn't work with this guy.*

*I'm currently setting up a hotmail account but haven't done it before so give me a bit of time and I'll give it to you.*


bongspit said:


> hey lacy...I tried to pm you...but it did not work????


----------



## Lacy (Feb 26, 2008)

*Thanks guys on the comments about my clematis. I have been growing them for 3 years now and presently have close to 50 different kinds. I really like them.*


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes sorry Mr. Bong. I turned it off last night trying to avoid someone cause the ignore button doesn't work with this guy.*
> 
> *I'm currently setting up a hotmail account but haven't done it before so give me a bit of time and I'll give it to you.*


ok....


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

I have clematis growing on my front porch...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 26, 2008)

*.............................*


bongspit said:


> I have clematis growing on my front porch...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 27, 2008)

..............................................................................................


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hi ladies and gents,*
* Its been a bit of time since I posted in my journal.*
*Its been good news and bad news both combined.*

*I have always wanted to pollinate some plants but did not mean to pollinate these. *

*When I started this grow journal my shepherd got hit and killed by a car and I wasn't paying attention to my grow at all. I had sprouts that came up with no light and when I managed to get the light going, it took me a entire week to realize that the timer wasn't working so they ended up on 24/0 which I never do.*

*In saying this I had to keep them on 24/0 until flowering. Just before I put them on 12/12 I toppd them at about 9 weeks and kept the topping as clones and left them in 24/0. A couple of weeks later when I started to flower my main plants I planted these clones and put them back to 18/6 with my new sprouts.*

*Unfortunately this caused one of mine to hermie on me and some balls burst. I honestly didn't think this would happen and unfortunately I have pollinated some of my plants. The great news being that the males were most likely kahuna and this plant is awesome so now I have some new strains, some being;*

*Northern lights x kahuna*
*white widow x kahuna*

*Here are some pics of the buds from the kahuna. Very frosty looking.*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*I think this is a blueberry plant. Not sure if this is pollinated. Its doesn;t appear to be*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*These are complete unknowns at 5 weeks flowering*


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice plants lady! Wish I lived next door and could come by and borrow a cup of seeds...lol...now you will have some fun cross strains to plant next go.
Frosty buds and pretty colas...looks like sucess to me!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*These are just random shots.*


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 5, 2008)

Sooo many bushy girls!!!!! How long into flower...best guess...lol...I always forget the actual day I switch mine...lose track sometimes...ahhhh busy life


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks a lot flowergirl.*
*Someone here told me to not consider it a failure but rather a success in that now I will have some good weed and good seeds.*

*And hey,.....you would be invited to my house any day gurl. *

*Cup of sugar...*
*cup of seeds... LOVE your humour girl.*


*PLUS we could smoke some and you could show me how to use that vaporizer. The I would get one.*




flowergurl said:


> Very nice plants lady! Wish I lived next door and could come by and borrow a cup of seeds...lol...now you will have some fun cross strains to plant next go.
> Frosty buds and pretty colas...looks like sucess to me!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*They are 5 weeks into flowering but one is 6 weeks.(started flowering before I switched the lights)*
*I think I even have a sativa because although it is flowering, there is no smell at all.*

*How are your doing flowergurl?*
*I will visit your grow journal now.*


flowergurl said:


> Sooo many bushy girls!!!!! How long into flower...best guess...lol...I always forget the actual day I switch mine...lose track sometimes...ahhhh busy life


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 5, 2008)

That would be great fun Lacy! I even have a handy locking travel case for the volcano...lol
I'd say you had GREAT sucess. I have never had luck growing males (only 1 in five years) and never had a hermie...guess I'll have to start stressin my gurls out more, their life is just to easy...spoiled bitches I even had to shut em in a closet for three days while my furnace was being repaired and still...no hermies. So seeds in my world are at a premium....might run to Toronto over the summer to track some down. I like how bushy your plants are! I see so many that are so heavily pruned...like to see em natural...think they are much happier that way.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hey girl. I know what you mean. I have never done this. I did throw away the males. I usually end up with a very low percentage of males and have never had this happen but then again, I don't usually do clones.*

*They are about as stable as me.*

*Hey if you ever decide to visit TO and feel like taking a trip up north a bit, come visit me and I will give you some freebies.*
*I don't trust many people at all but I do trust you plus we are close in age.*

*Maybe not a 'cup of seeds' *


flowergurl said:


> That would be great fun Lacy! I even have a handy locking travel case for the volcano...lol
> I'd say you had GREAT sucess. I have never had luck growing males (only 1 in five years) and never had a hermie...guess I'll have to start stressin my gurls out more, their life is just to easy...spoiled bitches I even had to shut em in a closet for three days while my furnace was being repaired and still...no hermies. So seeds in my world are at a premium....might run to Toronto over the summer to track some down. I like how bushy your plants are! I see so many that are so heavily pruned...like to see em natural...think they are much happier that way.


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 5, 2008)

Hospitality is very appreciated. i have been to Toronto about a dozen times. Last time I was there the cabby asked me if I wanted to smoke a joint with him while he was driving me to my destination. I love Canadians, always so friendly. Every time I have been there, have met such great people. Generous and kind...like you Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ahhh stop it!  Thats too sweet.*

*I do think canadians are very well liked internationallly.*

*Hey I tried to get into chat but it says that there is an error in the application of the script.*

*I don't have a clue what that means but it didn't work.*
*Maybe later I will try again but right now I am being beckoned.*

*Later flower gurl and thanks*


flowergurl said:


> Hospitality is very appreciated. i have been to Toronto about a dozen times. Last time I was there the cabby asked me if I wanted to smoke a joint with him while he was driving me to my destination. I love Canadians, always so friendly. Every time I have been there, have met such great people. Generous and kind...like you Lacy!


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 5, 2008)

we will try later...gotta make another expresso and do a few errands before it snows....is it spring yeeeet? I will look for you later Lacy...have a good day.


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 5, 2008)

the plants look great, lacy.

the seeds may cut down on your yeild a bit but you may end up with some real winners in your crosses. grow them out and see what happens. i would be stoked. mystery bud- but all the parents are top shelf so its bound to be great smoke!!

keep it up, pretty eyes!


----------



## wilt (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice grow lacy. There nice and fat girls  your seeds are probally going to be some sick cross. I'm sensing a new grow?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey lacy i just noticed the comment about your weed not having much smell.
Mine doesnt either and i dont know what strain it is. Is not having much smell a sativa trait? 

These are my pics at day 22 of flower


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh for sure flowergurl,*
*I'd love to chat with you. Maybe I will follow gardenmans thread and see if I have any luck. Have a great day also. *
*They changed the faces. COOL *


flowergurl said:


> we will try later...gotta make another expresso and do a few errands before it snows....is it spring yeeeet? I will look for you later Lacy...have a good day.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh thanks closet. Yes I should consider this in a postive way. I am gonna have some awesome new strains*

*I have never pollinated a plant before so had no idea if I leave them to flower like the rest but was told to just pretend it never happened and let them continue flowering as normal, so that is what I am going to do.*

*It just lloks os different.*

*Yes the genetics are gonna be awesome so I have to keep in mind that the weed I get from it won't compare to the weed I will get form the seeds so yes this is exciting because some seeds have already shown themselves and they are perfect. *

*Thanks for the kind words cult.*


closet.cult said:


> the plants look great, lacy.
> 
> the seeds may cut down on your yeild a bit but you may end up with some real winners in your crosses. grow them out and see what happens. i would be stoked. mystery bud- but all the parents are top shelf so its bound to be great smoke!!
> 
> keep it up, pretty eyes!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks there wilt. *
*Yes those seeds are gonna be some bad*ss ones and yes there is gonna be a new grow in my backyard this summer so keep posted. *


wilt said:


> Nice grow lacy. There nice and fat girls  your seeds are probally going to be some sick cross. I'm sensing a new grow?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hi cbraaszsy,*
*I can't say for sure BUT sativa flowers a LOT longer than indicas. IT can take from 2 to 4 months so yes this is a common trait. 22 days they should start to get a smell BUT the good news is there are some awesome sativas. Most sativas give a real heady high and usually cost a LOT more due to the lengthened flowering stage.*

*Think postive and hope for a sativa. *

*Thanks all for stopping by.*



cbraaszsy said:


> Hey lacy i just noticed the comment about your weed not having much smell.
> Mine doesnt either and i dont know what strain it is. Is not having much smell a sativa trait?
> 
> These are my pics at day 22 of flower


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*good morning Lacy...your babies are looking good...I got the munchies just lookn at the pics...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

_Yo Mr. Bongpoontang!!!!_
_thanks but you can't eat them._

__




bongspit said:


> *good morning Lacy...your babies are looking good...I got the munchies just lookn at the pics...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yo Mr. Bongpoontang!!!!_
> _thanks but you can't eat them._
> 
> __


*your talking about the plants right???*


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

mmmm they look a soo niiceee


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Umm...yes *
*I'm not sure if I should ask what you were talking about.*






bongspit said:


> *your talking about the plants right???*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks tck. Yours look really awesome too and I am talking about plants. *

*Bong's a doof! *




tckfui said:


> mmmm they look a soo niiceee


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Well flowergurl I am glad you cleared that up for me because I have heard of this volcano before but thought it was something else. *

*I crack myself up...there's moments Hahahaha!!*



flowergurl said:


> That would be great fun Lacy! I even have a handy locking travel case for the volcano...lol
> I'd say you had GREAT sucess. I have never had luck growing males (only 1 in five years) and never had a hermie...guess I'll have to start stressin my gurls out more, their life is just to easy...spoiled bitches I even had to shut em in a closet for three days while my furnace was being repaired and still...no hermies. So seeds in my world are at a premium....might run to Toronto over the summer to track some down. I like how bushy your plants are! I see so many that are so heavily pruned...like to see em natural...think they are much happier that way.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

bong belongs in a tree because hes a screw!!! I mean a nut!!!
how many plants are there all together again?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yeah I know. Thats why I call him Mr. Bongpoontang.*

*He's a real mental case so be really careful cause he could loose it at any time *





*I have 9 rpesently flowering tck. your plants look awesome also tck. Good job.*


tckfui said:


> bong belongs in a tree because hes a screw!!! I mean a nut!!!
> how many plants are there all together again?


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks  thats a nice amoint of platsss you should have a party harvest  

your avatar kind of bugs me out when I'm high, I'm like oh man shes watching me man!!!! nooo!!! what am I gona do, gotta play cool, dont do anything dumb. and then I get outa there because I know something dumb is bound to happen.  I'm a weirdo


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*ok...tckfui calls me a nut and Lacy calls me a doof and a mental case...what's a fellow got to do to get some respect around [email protected]*&^%$$%^*&^%%*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*LMAO Bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*I can't stop laughing. *

*Hahahahahahaha *

*too funny*





bongspit said:


> *ok...tckfui calls me a nut and Lacy calls me a doof and a mental case...what's a fellow got to do to get some respect around [email protected]*&^%$$%^*&^%%*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*OMG. You guys are killing me here. *
*I have water all over my 'puter screen (WAS drinking some)*

*(hheeeeeheee) *

*Yes you'd better be good tcki cause I'm watching you. *

*everywhere  you  go*




tckfui said:


> thanks  thats a nice amoint of platsss you should have a party harvest
> 
> your avatar kind of bugs me out when I'm high, I'm like oh man shes watching me man!!!! nooo!!! what am I gona do, gotta play cool, dont do anything dumb. and then I get outa there because I know something dumb is bound to happen.  I'm a weirdo


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*hey...for real...those eyes follow me all around the room...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Are they THAT spooky????*

*Better to see you with my dear *

*said the fox to the....*


bongspit said:


> *hey...for real...those eyes follow me all around the room...*


----------



## zedragon (Mar 5, 2008)

_hey lacy , sorry to read about the couple of bad weeks you`ve had.
your plant are looking good, and your going to have a good mix of seeds there. 

happy grow!!!_


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hey there redragon. Thanks. Your grow journal is pretty awesome as well. Plus I love the colour of your typing. Very nice. I thought I was the only one who used colour.*

*Talk later*




zedragon said:


> _hey lacy , sorry to read about the couple of bad weeks you`ve had._
> _your plant are looking good, and your going to have a good mix of seeds there. _
> 
> _happy grow!!!_


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*So I decided to another stupid thing the other day and try my premature marijuana. At first I thought I was getting high but really all it did was make me *

*I thought I learned my lesson already with that one. *

*I planted some seeds a while ago and they are taking off like mad.  I love it. I'll add some pics after I take my doggies out for a walk. *

*I am also going to start an indoor/outdoor journal today for this summer 2008 and am very excited about it. 'cause I actually have some known strains AND I have some seeds that I created myself by accidentally pollinating a few plants but have some real nice new strains.*

*Northern lights x kahuna*
*white widow x kahuna *
*'unknown' x kahuna*

*At 1st I was really disappointed but now I am actually quite stoked about this.*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hey flower girl. We musta missed each other yesterday.*
*Maybe try another time.*

*I have tried to find your grow journal but can't. *


flowergurl said:


> we will try later...gotta make another expresso and do a few errands before it snows....is it spring yeeeet? I will look for you later Lacy...have a good day.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

*where are the pics...I want pictures...I want pictures...*


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 6, 2008)

yes lacy, as do i , want to see pics.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 6, 2008)

not only do we want pics, but we need pics, and when you need somthing thats a responsibility, that only an adult can handle... do you see the imortance of these pics man?!?!?


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Lady,
So sorry I missed you. Been a crazy week and not over yet. Was working until after 10 last night, sheesh...things are kind of out of control here lately. I did not even get time to kick back and enjoy some buds...boo hoo. I hate being responsible. I have posted a few pictures of my gurlz over time but never put an actual grow journal together. Just for you, I will start one with my September planting...after I get back from AMSTERDAM...yippee! Talked to friends last night and they are on board for a fall trip. I can hardly wait! I won't be bringing back ANY seeds tho, cause ya know, it's illegal and I ALWAYS obey the law...he, he, or at least I play someone who obeys the law on tv...lol....
Gotta bounce off to get some work done....will look for you here later.




Lacy said:


> *Hey flower girl. We musta missed each other yesterday.*
> *Maybe try another time.*
> 
> *I have tried to find your grow journal but can't. *


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

_Heya fellow growers alike. _
_Gosh! slept last night for almost 7 hours straight through. Thats a first ina while. Then I got up this morning and ran for 45 minutes in the snow with my dogs and feel fabulous. Strangely enough I am exhausted again  so am going back to bed._
_I'll come back later and give you pic pic and more pics. _

_You people are sure perverts with the bud porn pics. _

_I'm pm ya about last night flowergurl and tck. It was a blast. _
_I laughed so hard I had tears streaming down my face. and cvouldn't type._

_Goodnight/day_


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 6, 2008)

Heya Lacy, How is the garden? Glad you feel great, lol. 



Lacy said:


> _Heya fellow growers alike. _
> _Gosh! slept last night for almost 7 hours straight through. Thats a first ina while. Then I got up this morning and ran for 45 minutes in the snow with my dogs and feel fabulous. Strangely enough I am exhausted again  so am going back to bed._
> _I'll come back later and give you pic pic and more pics. _
> 
> ...


----------



## daddychrisg (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL, you said Bud Porn....I like them big and fat! Now show us what is behind the curtain #1...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 6, 2008)

Holy....Shit.....how did I pass this up Lacy.

Sooorrryyy

They look GREAT though. They honestly do look really good I am impressed!

Keep up the good work those are some healthy little girls you got there.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Here ya go then.....*




bongspit said:


> *where are the pics...I want pictures...I want pictures...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_And some more for crazy_



crazy-mental said:


> yes lacy, as do i , want to see pics.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow you go lacy. awsome job. those plants are perfect.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*only an adult can handle.....*
*Too bad I'm no adult *
*Tck is so cute*


tckfui said:


> not only do we want pics, but we need pics, and when you need somthing thats a responsibility, that only an adult can handle... do you see the imortance of these pics man?!?!?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh lacy! you should be very proud of your work! they look so pretty


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Another one going to the 'dam' *
*Damn  you lucky chick!!!!!!!!*
*Yeah sure you are gonna obey the law.  I always do.*
*A grow journal would be nice but don't do it on my account silly.*
*You're a great grower and we need to show that us ladies can grpw just as good as these guys can...maybe even better.*

*Cheeky chick aren't I???*

*I know what you mean about busy. My house was turning a mess and I had so much catching up to do.*



flowergurl said:


> Hey Lady,
> So sorry I missed you. Been a crazy week and not over yet. Was working until after 10 last night, sheesh...things are kind of out of control here lately. I did not even get time to kick back and enjoy some buds...boo hoo. I hate being responsible. I have posted a few pictures of my gurlz over time but never put an actual grow journal together. Just for you, I will start one with my September planting...after I get back from AMSTERDAM...yippee! Talked to friends last night and they are on board for a fall trip. I can hardly wait! I won't be bringing back ANY seeds tho, cause ya know, it's illegal and I ALWAYS obey the law...he, he, or at least I play someone who obeys the law on tv...lol....
> Gotta bounce off to get some work done....will look for you here later.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thank you kindly Mr. Matt. *
*Now shouldn't you be studying? *
*I'm just teasin ya. *

*Yeah I guess I am proud.*


mattso101 said:


> Oh lacy! you should be very proud of your work! they look so pretty


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wrote a mid term today. Its a day off from the books! time to smoke! But tommarow I gotta hit them heavy.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

dang lacy. those are some juicy,delicious,thick,sticky,hairy,green,sexy looking buds right there. rep++++++


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thank you bwinn. *
*They are my babies. *

*The above plants are approx. 38 days into flowering but this one started one week before I turned the lights back to 12/12.*
*It is 45 days into flowering BUT still has no smell. It has such sativa traits that I can't help wondering what percentage is sativa. The leaves are thinner and greener and it just is not bushy at all. Tall and lanky but interesting. *

*Here are some pics. PLUS the flowers are still white as the driven snow.*

*Speaking of which we are supposed to get a snow storm tonight that lasts for 24 hours.*
*So much for spring.*

*Here are some pics of the said plant...*
*any comments on this one are appreciated as I have never grown a sativa before or not that I have known about.*


bwinn27 said:


> wow you go lacy. awsome job. those plants are perfect.


----------



## its420 (Mar 7, 2008)

way to go those ladies look good


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_heya Chiceh,_
_Garen is doing good thanks. I acidentally pollinated soem plants and I have never done that before so was a bit disappointed a 1st but now I have some killer new strains that I created so its kinda cool._

_Yeah I had fun the other night. Afterwards I slept 10 hours in a 24 hour period which happens rarely. _

_So thanks_


Chiceh said:


> Heya Lacy, How is the garden? Glad you feel great, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thank you kindly sir/mame*[quote=its420;612637]way to go those ladies look good [/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*YOU like them big and fat?  *

*Ok then. *

*I'll call you chris cause I sure as hell ain't callin ya daddy. *

*Here's some big ones juts for you.*
*I saved the BEST 'till last.*


daddychrisg said:


> LOL, you said Bud Porn....I like them big and fat! Now show us what is behind the curtain #1...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Here are a couple more pics of bud porn from door #1 if ya wanna play that game chris. _


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Ya missed my journal? *

*No worries Mr. whiner. *

*Thanks kindly for discovering it *


nowstopwhining said:


> Holy....Shit.....how did I pass this up Lacy.
> 
> Sooorrryyy
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

told ya' you grow some fine ass herb.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thank you bwinn. *
> *They are my babies. *
> 
> *The above plants are approx. 38 days into flowering but this one started one week before I turned the lights back to 12/12.*
> ...


its normal and looks healthy. sativa's take longer then indicas to finish and are taller. it looks almost all sativa ether way good job and no worries lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Ok chris. I know you were joking but I'm not.*
*Behind curtain #2 I have these.*

*BTW...there is even a curtain #3 but I'm not doing a show and tell about that *


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Yeah I am thinking it is a sativa because of that very reason. they take 2 to 4 months to finish flowering and this girl has really only just begun. *

*Thank bwinn *
*I think I am going to enjoy this one. It better be worth the wait.  *


bwinn27 said:


> its normal and looks healthy. sativa's take longer then indicas to finish and are taller. it looks almost all sativa ether way good job and no worries lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Yes I know ya did Mr. FDD*
*I still hate it when men are right *


fdd2blk said:


> told ya' you grow some fine ass herb.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_I am celebrating a 100 pages_

_PLUS I just got my 4th square up there _

_Oh life is grand_


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 7, 2008)

nice job lacy things are lookin good! i feel like i have been away from rollitup foever but it has only been a few days Hope you are well and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 7, 2008)

hehe of course when ya post 4 seperate msgs in 10 mins lol
4th square? whats that?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thanks kaya. *
*I know whatcha mean. I was away for a day and a half and it felt like a week *
*Yes I am doing well and hope the same for you.*


kayasgarden said:


> nice job lacy things are lookin good! i feel like i have been away from rollitup foever but it has only been a few days Hope you are well and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Well sir this is because I like to comment to each person individually as opposed to a group thank you. *
*I just find it more personal. *

*The squares up top are for reputation other members give you.*
*It took me about 6 months to catch on to that one. *

*Maybe if you're nice you might get some *


cbraaszsy said:


> hehe of course when ya post 4 seperate msgs in 10 mins lol
> 4th square? whats that?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 7, 2008)

thanx for the info i've been popping in and out of your grow occasionally looks great.... nudge nudge 

Day 24 of my grow (flower side of things) ..how about a game of guess the strain? as i have no clue what it is


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Well thank you...wink wink  *

*Those are some fine looking ladies you have there cbra.*
*You obviously know what you are doing. Very healthy !!*

*Good job.*
*Now go to the top and click on"my rollitup" and then go all the way down to the bottom of the screen.*
*Thats where your rep is. And if you want to rep someone, it is that middle silver thing at the top of your square. You click on that and a box opens for you to comment in to give out rep.*
*I gave ya some. *


cbraaszsy said:


> thanx for the info i've been popping in and out of your grow occasionally looks great.... nudge nudge
> 
> Day 24 of my grow (flower side of things) ..how about a game of guess the strain? as i have no clue what it is


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 7, 2008)

ahh ok thanks for the tip
woohoo i got msg # 1000 hehe


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

wow lacy your buds show you are still one of the top growers on this site.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

ahh. Thanks Masta. Wow!  I'm truly flattered. 



mastakoosh said:


> wow lacy your buds show you are still one of the top growers on this site.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

nice looking bud

when can we see the finished room? what did you and hubby decide for the drying box/room?

what happened to KP?


----------



## tckfui (Mar 7, 2008)

mmmm they look niceeey nice!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*hey lacy...thanks for the pictures, they look GREAT!!*


----------



## trentcannon (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome journal... wish I would have seen this one sooner. Those ladies look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Hey Loudblunts.*
*Its funny that you ask this question because I am wondering the same thing myself. We are going to be working on it this weekend because my parents are coming home from their annual world travels and will want to visit. My mom knows I had weed growing outside in the summer but my dad doesn't. She won't tell him so he is either gonna be  (shicked) with the smell in this house, cause it really reeks. I mean, I love the smell  but not sure how if they will feel the same. *

*No I don't have a drying box yet.*

*I don't even have a ventilation system in my grow room and I really need one.*

*I have to start reviewing some plans. Hubby keeps asking me if I have come up with a plan yet  and I haven't.*

*I don't know what happened to kp.  I wish she would come back. I like chatting with the ladies here.*


LoudBlunts said:


> nice looking bud
> 
> when can we see the finished room? what did you and hubby decide for the drying box/room?
> 
> what happened to KP?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Thanks again tck._
_I will visit your journal in a bit and see what you are up to._



tckfui said:


> mmmm they look niceeey nice!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Thanks Mr. bong. I added lots in there just for you. _



bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...thanks for the pictures, they look GREAT!!*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Well ya found it now. Thanks for stopping by and having a peek._


trentcannon said:


> Awesome journal... wish I would have seen this one sooner. Those ladies look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Oh GAWD!!! I hated med terms. Talk about mind overload_
_I bet you will be happy when they are over._
_Good luck wiht them...although you're an intelligent man and I am sure you will do great._



mattso101 said:


> I wrote a mid term today. Its a day off from the books! time to smoke! But tommarow I gotta hit them heavy.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Holy bleep smokinjs. _
_And I thought I was descriptive? _

_I saw the rep and thanks. I think I have filled my daily quota for giving out rep but I will make note and rep in 24 hrs. _

_Thanks again_


smokinjs said:


> dang lacy. those are some juicy,delicious,thick,sticky,hairy,green,sexy looking buds right there. rep++++++


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 8, 2008)

i noticed i had 18 rep points.. how does that all work? i Mean how much do i give when i'm giving.. and how do i accumulate rep points to give out (do i get rep any other way than being given rep?)
ooo oo oo i have a drying box!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 8, 2008)

hi like your pit or staffy, has it had an ear job,"pinned back". cbraaszsy?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> i noticed i had 18 rep points.. how does that all work? i Mean how much do i give when i'm giving.. and how do i accumulate rep points to give out (do i get rep any other way than being given rep?)
> ooo oo oo i have a drying box!


that looks like something a friend could use...............................................


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 8, 2008)

heh as cool as i think his ears look.. i wouldnt have done it to him.. but yes his ears are cropped aka..chopped in half.. its done to apparently give them even more acute hearing does look very cool when he picks up a sound.. like a satellite trying to tune something in.. twitch twitch i got him when he was about 4.5 and he had been passed around to a few dealer friends of mine(gro op protection) he was very mistreated by his last owner (who decided spur of the moment one night he didnt want him and was putting him outside) so i told the ORIGINAL owner (who could not have a dog where he was that i'd take him him(as i knew him for a while) this all happened in about 22 minutes , and now hes about 10... 10.5 no one is really sure exactly how old he is .. and i've lost touch with that crowd. hes changed so much in the time i've had him he's incredibly friendly but other aggressive dogs beware he bites .although with me he has NEVER bitten another dog first, he prefers to let them have the first shot...

oh yeah hes a purebread pitty
at least thats what i was told


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 8, 2008)

some details about the drying box.. 3 pc fans attached to the top.. 15 1/2 inch holes drilled in the bottom 3 11 inch by 11 inch "trays" (some 3/4 inch by 3/4 inch ply brad nailed together and them some window screen (actually had an old window screen i cut the screen from) and just folded it over the frame and stapled.. all martha stuart style.. ive used it once.. kept buds in it for about 4-5 days till mostly dry on outside then tossed the buds in jars for about 2-3 days. turned out pretty good

shit just realized this isnt even my thread sorry lacy


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

*The reps work by this type of drying box you just illustrated.*
*Thats an awesome drybox btw. and thanks so much. When my hubby gets up later I will have him look at it.*

*It takes a100 points to get just one square. When I joined it 'apparently' used to be a lot easier but I didn't know what the squares were for and felt stupid for asking.  By the time I found out about them they had changed it all around so that it is now a lot harder to receive it.*

*I'm sure you will receive lots of reps cause you seem like an intelligent gentle man.*

*I also love your dog pic. Used to always have a big protective dog around  it takes some getting used too.*
*But hubby recently bought me a cell phone.  Don't like the phone thing but he says it is a deterent for any possible threats.*


cbraaszsy said:


> i noticed i had 18 rep points.. how does that all work? i Mean how much do i give when i'm giving.. and how do i accumulate rep points to give out (do i get rep any other way than being given rep?)
> ooo oo oo i have a drying box!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

o i dident know about these rep points i guess im cool i have two box lol j/k


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Ok now I 'really' like you. _
_I HATE anything being mistreated....especially children and animals who are supposed to be able to trust. It totally distroys any trust whats-so-ever._
_My hats off to ya buddy._
_Good man!_



cbraaszsy said:


> heh as cool as i think his ears look.. i wouldnt have done it to him.. but yes his ears are cropped aka..chopped in half.. its done to apparently give them even more acute hearing does look very cool when he picks up a sound.. like a satellite trying to tune something in.. twitch twitch i got him when he was about 4.5 and he had been passed around to a few dealer friends of mine(gro op protection) he was very mistreated by his last owner (who decided spur of the moment one night he didnt want him and was putting him outside) so i told the ORIGINAL owner (who could not have a dog where he was that i'd take him him(as i knew him for a while) this all happened in about 22 minutes , and now hes about 10... 10.5 no one is really sure exactly how old he is .. and i've lost touch with that crowd. hes changed so much in the time i've had him he's incredibly friendly but other aggressive dogs beware he bites .although with me he has NEVER bitten another dog first, he prefers to let them have the first shot...
> 
> oh yeah hes a purebread pitty
> at least thats what i was told


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Really? _
_Ha bwinn. I don't feel so  now._

_Cute! Yeah 2 boxes is pretty good considering you didn't know either. _


bwinn27 said:


> o i dident know about these rep points i guess im cool i have two box lol j/k


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 8, 2008)

good to heaR "no pun intended" you didnt do that to your dog.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Really? _
> _Ha bwinn. I don't feel so  now._
> 
> _Cute! Yeah 2 boxes is pretty good considering you didn't know either. _


thanks lacy you have a bunch your a very cool chick lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_And I think you are a cool dude bwinn _

_I am presently transplanting my flowering plants from 'miracle grow moisture control' potting mix to a neutral potting mix with no nutes._

_The reason I am doing this is too decrease my nitrogen and add more specific nutes for the end cycle of flowering._

_I am using something called 'premier PRO-MIX_
_It only comes in big huge square bags but it is very good._

_Of course they are getting some bigger pots also and seem to be quite pleased with this._

_I'll add some pics later as this is taking me a while. I had this bad sitting on my back deck and have let it sit inside but it is still mostly froze._



bwinn27 said:


> thanks lacy you have a bunch your a very cool chick lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

sounds good lacy cant wate for some new pics. good luck


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _And I think you are a cool dude bwinn _
> 
> _I am presently transplanting my flowering plants from 'miracle grow moisture control' potting mix to a neutral potting mix with no nutes._
> 
> ...


*hey...I use pro-mix...I like that stuff...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Cool!!! Me too!_



_I only have 2 finished so far. then I have to tranplant some veg plants and then seedlings. _

_Hubby and I are building another grow room and hit the oil line today. He kinda freaked for a while. but all is good now._

_I am going for a drive to visit a male friend of mine. I haven't seen him in ages and apparently he has some nice treats for me so we are gonna do a tradeseeeeee. with weed only . _
_Because this guy is no casual toker. He's my motorcycle mechanic and is VERY good at his trade._




bongspit said:


> *hey...I use pro-mix...I like that stuff...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Oh boo. I just ripped off a 1/3rd of the bottom roots off my plant.*
*I hope it will be ok. *
*What a mess I am making here. Soil all over the place. *


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh boo. I just ripped off a 1/3rd of the bottom roots off my plant.*
> *I hope it will be ok. *
> *What a mess I am making here. Soil all over the place. *


*be calm butterfly..*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_And what makes you think I can't be calm Mr. Bong_

_I'm as calm and cool as a cumcumber. _




bongspit said:


> *be calm butterfly..*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _And what makes you think I can't be calm Mr. Bong_
> 
> _I'm as calm and cool as a cumcumber. _


just how calm is a cucumber????


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Well have you ever seen a cumcumber trippin'?_




bongspit said:


> just how calm is a cucumber????


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Well have you ever seen a cumcumber trippin'?_


*well...yes as a matter I have...but nevermind....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_OMG!!! Well in THAT case so have I!!!! _




bongspit said:


> *well...yes as a matter I have...but nevermind....*


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 9, 2008)

Whats up Lacy, how you doing


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG!!! Well in THAT case so have I!!!! _


*mkay...I will sleep better tonight with that image...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I am chillin'cause I am calm as a cucumber and having fun_

_and you?_




Zekedogg said:


> Whats up Lacy, how you doing


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Hahaha! yeah me too!!!!_

_ LMAO! Oh Lacy !!!_
_I is being REALLY silly._

_And of course I am only kidding wif ya._

_Cause I am ......never mind._



bongspit said:


> *mkay...I will sleep better tonight with that image...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*too late...can't unring that bell...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_No kidding_
_I've been tryin' ta turn that ringer off for years now._

_ and it just ain't happening._



bongspit said:


> *too late...can't unring that bell...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _No kidding_
> _I've been tryin' ta turn that ringer off for years now._
> 
> _ and it just ain't happening._


*that's what I like about you, that sparkling sense of humor.....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_well at least there's something likable. _
_I LOVE to laugh_



bongspit said:


> *that's what I like about you, that sparkling sense of humor.....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Goodnight Mr. Bong!!*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*good night.................................................................................................................*


----------



## tckfui (Mar 9, 2008)

hey. I just noticed lacy stoped spying on me... and probably everyone else


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey lacy can I see a pic of your entire growroom/ space when you get a chance? Thanks


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

10 x 6 room


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

night time pictures
plants sleeping


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

more night time pictures


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey lacy...you got your garden going good. looks awesome. you've done a lot of work and have a good result. continued good luck and karma your way. cheers! and thanks for the update!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

ty

plants awake
more pictures




tahoe58 said:


> hey lacy...you got your garden going good. looks awesome. you've done a lot of work and have a good result. continued good luck and karma your way. cheers! and thanks for the update!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

more pictures once light went on


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

showing the differences in characteristics


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

more pictures of different strains in the GR


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

different shots from different angles


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

here are some more pictures that were taken as soon as the lights came on
many were transplanted into different soil with no nutrients in it
from now on they will be given DNF for flowering with every watering
ph is unknown
temperature is at 25.3 degrees
humidity is at 51% but is usually at 43% 
(they were watered last night)


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

these are some more that are in a vegetative stage
that is why this light is more blue
we have too many plants growing here so the card will come in


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*good morning ms. green thumb...girl...those are some of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

ty

Chikezie rocks singing
"She's a Woman."



bongspit said:


> *good morning ms. green thumb...girl...those are some of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen....*


----------



## tckfui (Mar 12, 2008)

wow, they look ohh soo tasty.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

_Good evening Mr. Bong and thank you kindly._
_Well my green thumbs have pink nails._


bongspit said:


> *good morning ms. green thumb...girl...those are some of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Good evening Mr. Bong and thank you kindly._
> _Well my green thumbs have pink nails._


*girly girl...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

_Thanks tahoe and tck._
_I couldn't agree more tck. The look tasty but they smell even better_


tckfui said:


> wow, they look ohh soo tasty.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

_well yeah_

_You thought I was butch!!!?????_


bongspit said:


> *girly girl...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*butch....thats funny......*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

_Yeah I guess it is_
_I'm a pretty tough chick._
_I could probably take ya_










bongspit said:


> *butch....thats funny......*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah I guess it is_
> _I'm a pretty tough chick._
> _I could probably take ya_


*probably............*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

_LMAO!!!!!!_

_ luv it! Ha!_



bongspit said:


> *probably............*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)

B - E - A - U - T - I - F - U - L

hahaha (I know that isnt spelled right)


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats up lacy


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*I think we could all stop growing...lacy has enough for all of us....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think we could all stop growing...lacy has enough for all of us....*


party at lacy's?


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 13, 2008)

looking great lacy.
your plants look ace.
you deffo have green fingers.
and lots of weed lol.
keep it up, its all good.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 13, 2008)

wow great lookin towers you got there...........


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful Lacy, I luv it. 



Lacy said:


> here are some more pictures that were taken as soon as the lights came on
> many were transplanted into different soil with no nutrients in it
> from now on they will be given DNF for flowering with every watering
> ph is unknown
> ...


----------



## Heruk (Mar 14, 2008)

damn lacy 
those plants look vicious


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

lacy hows the girls going? hope all is well


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Shes to high to respond, cant blaim her!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

hi lacy hows things going today?


----------



## bulldog (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Looking Plants Lacy!

How far along are those girls?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 15, 2008)

Your plants are coming along fine......looking awesome!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

Lacy where are you?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

lacy lacy lacy we miss you lol.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 15, 2008)

Lacy? This is earth calling!!! lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Lacy? This is earth calling!!! lol


lol if the earth calling doesent work i dont know what will lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

*lacy will be back soon...she was attacked by one of her plants, she is recovering nicely...*


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Mar 16, 2008)

Very Nice and sweet looking Buds LACY.. Good JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yes and thank you._
_I am too high to respond_

_Been stoned 24/7 the last 4 days._

_Its called being 'Comfortably NUMB!!!!!"_


cbraaszsy said:


> Shes to high to respond, cant blaim her!


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

grrrr, havn't seen any pics around in awhile!!!!... ... ... ... ... .... ...... ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_OK OK !! Pictures already!_


tckfui said:


> grrrr, havn't seen any pics around in awhile!!!!... ... ... ... ... .... ...... ...


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 17, 2008)

dude your plants are looking good. big, thick, multi leveled colas. Nice!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*Lacy is BACK nice lookn buds Lacy...*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like they are getting close to being finished....im excited.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_DUDE???_

_I'n not a dude!!!_

_I'm a dudette_


closet.cult said:


> dude your plants are looking good. big, thick, multi leveled colas. Nice!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

whats up dudette lol plants look good


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_I'm excited too!_


nowstopwhining said:


> Looks like they are getting close to being finished....im excited.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice buds lacy


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Duh? I just posted the same pictures.*

*I think I'm too stoned!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Thanks bwinn_


bwinn27 said:


> nice buds lacy


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_and more pics_


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Duh? I just posted the same pictures.*
> 
> *I think I'm too stoned!!!*


Hahahahahahahaha thats too damn funny


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_still more cause I know how much you guys like your pictures_


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_I know!!_
_This week alone, I smoke a whole ounce in 6 1/2 days. _
_My head hurts and I don't feel very good now._
_Going to sleep_
_Thanks for visiting_


nowstopwhining said:


> Hahahahahahahaha thats too damn funny


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

verry verry nice, yes my picture thirst is quenched for now... but who knows when I'll need more, could be weeks from now, could be 10 minutes from now, so be on the lookout!!!!!!
sems all I've been doing latly is going in threads and demanding pictures


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _DUDE???_
> 
> _I'n not a dude!!!_
> 
> _I'm a dudette_


i know what you are!  but street slang permits an androgenous use of the word 'dude' in situations where it will double as an exclaimatory remark. such as in the statement: "dude! those are bad ass plants!" you are allowed to remove the implied exclaimation punctuation: "dude, those are bad ass plants!"

now that we've covered that...dude, you smoked alot of reefer lately! 

guess what: i harvested! check it out when you get a chance: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/35890-white-widow-stealth-hps-9.html

take care of your head, dudette!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yeah ok ok._
_I'm a TAD anal about some stuff. _

_I'll check out your grow._


closet.cult said:


> i know what you are!  but street slang permits an androgenous use of the word 'dude' in situations where it will double as an exclaimatory remark. such as in the statement: "dude! those are bad ass plants!" you are allowed to remove the implied exclaimation punctuation: "dude, those are bad ass plants!"
> 
> now that we've covered that...dude, you smoked alot of reefer lately!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2008)

You Dudette, lol Your plants are looking amazing. I smoked over an ounce in 4 days myself too, gotta luv March Break, lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Hahaha Chiceh. Oh now I don't feel so bad. OMG gurl._
_You toke like I do. _

_Thats funny._
_I don't usually smoke THAT much. Usually 1/2 that per week. _
_ROCK on Chiceh_




Chiceh said:


> You Dudette, lol Your plants are looking amazing. I smoked over an ounce in 4 days myself too, gotta luv March Break, lol


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

wow, you girls smoke more than most of the people I know


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Hahaha! _

_I know!!_

_I'm not sure how I feel about it. I'm certainly over indulging right now._

_Can't stop smoking weed._






tckfui said:


> wow, you girls smoke more than most of the people I know


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

over indulging is better than under indulging I always say... well thats the first time I said it, but I shall say it from this point forward. 
I havnt been high in 4 days, I'm a broke guy so I had to buy regs, and even 2 grams bairly gets the head happy 
do you stil have homegrown from the summer?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yes I think I will stick to that motto also_
_I like that one._
_I've been stoned 24/7 the last 4 days_
_and do I have any left from the summer?_

_I'm bad!!!!_

_You'll get yours finished soon enough and if I could send you some of mine when its done I would._


tckfui said:


> over indulging is better than under indulging I always say... well thats the first time I said it, but I shall say it from this point forward.
> I havnt been high in 4 days, I'm a broke guy so I had to buy regs, and even 2 grams bairly gets the head happy
> do you stil have homegrown from the summer?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking great Lacy! I am all for a bit over indulgence myself!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_LMAO!!! I love your doggie pic avatar. That is just the cutest._

_and thanks_


GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Lacy! I am all for a bit over indulgence myself!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _LMAO!!! I love your doggie pic avatar. That is just the cutest._
> 
> _and thanks_


Thank you thank you...he is my little buddy that is for sure!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Thats is a BEAUTIFUL dog. I LOVE dogs. We have some of them also but we lost one last November. Our shepherd._
_She is still greatly missed._


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow....I understand missing one...it is tough to lose a member of the family.....looks like you have a great little group there!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yeah it is tough. Now we have the last three in there._
_I just wanted to include her._
_I miss having a big dog for added protection._
_But these baies are just adorable and entertaining._


GhanjaBuck said:


> Wow....I understand missing one...it is tough to lose a member of the family.....looks like you have a great little group there!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 17, 2008)

I have no doubt about that at all!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> I have no doubt about that at all!


.............................................................


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thats is a BEAUTIFUL dog. I LOVE dogs. We have some of them also but we lost one last November. Our shepherd._
> _She is still greatly missed._


Cute dogs Lacy! Sorry about your shepherd. I would be so sad if lost my dog.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Thanks jamie. Yeah its been tough but I do have these little ones to keep me company._

_You're sweet_



jamiemichelle said:


> Cute dogs Lacy! Sorry about your shepherd. I would be so sad if lost my dog.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks jamie. Yeah its been tough but I do have these little ones to keep me company._
> 
> _You're sweet_


Thanks, you too! What kinda dog is that second one? Looks part scottie?! Kinda reminds me of my dog, but mine is white. Good you have other ones though Im sure that helps you a lot. .


----------



## caz83cj (Mar 17, 2008)

Great grow lacy, sorry about your shepard. dogs are the best, cant wait till i get a house or apt. that can have pets. i mean my fish is cool but its hard teaching him to catch the frisbi.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_The one in the grass is a 5 lb. Yorkshire Terrier and the grey one is a schnoodle - part schnauzer/part poodle_

_They are great company and I am very grateful to have them indeed._
_I've had dogs all my life and love them. We had lots of cats too but habby hates them. _

_He likes this grey cat.  She was a stray and I  'til he let me have it. _


jamiemichelle said:


> Thanks, you too! What kinda dog is that second one? Looks part scottie?! Kinda reminds me of my dog, but mine is white. Good you have other ones though Im sure that helps you a lot. .


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_We have some great pics of her catching frisbie. It was her favourite game besides chasing cars. _

_Here are some more pics._



caz83cj said:


> Great grow lacy, sorry about your shepard. dogs are the best, cant wait till i get a house or apt. that can have pets. i mean my fish is cool but its hard teaching him to catch the frisbi.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _DUDE???_
> 
> _I'n not a dude!!!_
> 
> _I'm a dudette_



no you're not. you're a pot farmer.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Here are some more of my babies._
_Aren't they precious!!!_


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

my mother has a cat like yours lacy, she calls him flint.

anyway hows it going lacy, good i hope.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

4 weeks to go, before we have puppies.
my bitch is deffo having puppies.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Flint? Well that s appropriate Crazy. My cats anme is Smokey._

_Its going good. Having more ups and downs than normal but I'm getting used to it._

_How about you crazy?_


crazy-mental said:


> my mother has a cat like yours lacy, she calls him flint.
> 
> anyway hows it going lacy, good i hope.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Hello! My name is LACY and I am a POT FARMER!!!!!_



_I really LIKE that!!!_

_I wonder if I can write that on my resume? I just might soon enough_
_And can even claim it all on my TAXES!!!_

_Then the Government can stick THAT in their hat and smoke it._




fdd2blk said:


> no you're not. you're a pot farmer.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

everything is going fine.
busy busy busy.
still cold over here, temps are 2 to 10 deg.
maybe better in a few weeks.
i am also starting my garden flowers and plants.
hows about you?
do you grow your own bedding plants ect...?

im on a coffee break im landscaping the next doors garden.
need some weed money i have run out.
i thought these d.poison would be ready, they are 7 weeks and only look like 3.weeks 12/12.
any views on why, my ice and pakistan valley.
have you seen the thread, my flowering pakistan valley and ice?.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I've been busy also but really trying to get my sleep back in order._
_I went off some meds (cold turkey) that I really shouldn't have gone off so I am trying to get back on schedule._

_Its been warming up here. Today is supposed to be 7 degrees which is nice becasue now I have been goiong for longer walks. Plus the dogs just LOVE it._
_I haven't started anything yet as it is too early here yet. I might go out and get some tulips and daffodils as the chipmunks and squirrels nab all mine each year. (the cheeky buggers) I have been trimming down all my type one clematis ready for new growth and some vines and stuff. We still have a LOT of snow so there isn't a whole lot to do._

_I am going to pop some more seeds today and perhaps start my indoor/outdoor journal. _
_I haven't seen your other journal but I will go and find it._
_I'd really like to know how to do those links that people have to their journal cause I'm computer challenged and have no idea. _




crazy-mental said:


> everything is going fine.
> busy busy busy.
> still cold over here, temps are 2 to 10 deg.
> maybe better in a few weeks.
> ...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _The one in the grass is a 5 lb. Yorkshire Terrier and the grey one is a schnoodle - part schnauzer/part poodle_
> 
> _They are great company and I am very grateful to have them indeed._
> _I've had dogs all my life and love them. We had lots of cats too but habby hates them. _
> ...


Wow... I musta been really messed up last night cuz I remember typing a response about mix breed dogs and how they are the best! Re: your schnoodle... I have a bichon/lhasa mix. I cant believe they are selling them though for 1000 bucks at the pet store. I remember when I was younger muts were either free or around 25 bucks. I kicked myself in the ass 4 years ago right after I bought Lulu (my dog) for 600 dollars she was so irresistable...but the next day and for the next 4 years she has been the greatest company.

Thank you for sharing your pics Lacy! Have an awesome day. .


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I know what you mean about the mixed breeds. We paid exactly that $25 for a mutt back when I was a kid now they call them 'designer dogs.' and charge a fortune for them. The thing is, many people are allergic and / or don't want the fur._

_Our schnoodle cost $700 plus $225 to ship to us.We bought her before she was even born._

_Our Yorkie was $1500 purebred (miniature)_
_Our shepherd was $700 purebred_

_Yes and there are worth every penny. Everyone in our family is spoiled rotten. Thats the way we like it. _

_Thanks for sharing also._
_I'd love to see a dog pic next time.(yours)_



jamiemichelle said:


> Wow... I musta been really messed up last night cuz I remember typing a response about mix breed dogs and how they are the best! Re: your schnoodle... I have a bichon/lhasa mix. I cant believe they are selling them though for 1000 bucks at the pet store. I remember when I was younger muts were either free or around 25 bucks. I kicked myself in the ass 4 years ago right after I bought Lulu (my dog) for 600 dollars she was so irresistable...but the next day and for the next 4 years she has been the greatest company.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pics Lacy! Have an awesome day. .


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I know what you mean about the mixed breeds. We paid exactly that $25 for a mutt back when I was a kid now they call them 'designer dogs.' and charge a fortune for them. The thing is, many people are allergic and / or don't want the fur._
> 
> _Our schnoodle cost $700 plus $225 to ship to us.We bought her before she was even born._
> 
> ...








I only have a few on this computer... my other one crashed last week and Ive yet to transfer any pics. But there she is .


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I know what you mean about the mixed breeds. We paid exactly that $25 for a mutt back when I was a kid now they call them 'designer dogs.' and charge a fortune for them. The thing is, many people are allergic and / or don't want the fur._
> 
> _Our schnoodle cost $700 plus $225 to ship to us.We bought her before she was even born._
> 
> ...








I only have a few on this computer... my other one crashed last week and Ive yet to transfer any pics. But there she is .


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_OMG! She is the cutest!  I want to reach out and tickle her tummy. Don't they make the BEST freinds???? You don't have to answer that cause I know you think so too. Maybe cause they don't have as much ego as humans do and cause they can't talk back. _


jamiemichelle said:


> I only have a few on this computer... my other one crashed last week and Ive yet to transfer any pics. But there she is .


----------



## moniqa2004 (Mar 18, 2008)

My plants are 21 days old they smell really strong and have a good color ive been feeding them 10,15,10 and have them under 7 cfls, how does this one look?


----------



## devonwhat (Mar 18, 2008)

where do you live you should put them outside to get bigger buds if the wheather is str8


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG! She is the cutest!  I want to reach out and tickle her tummy. Don't they make the BEST freinds???? You don't have to answer that cause I know you think so too. Maybe cause they don't have as much ego as humans do and cause they can't talk back. _


OMG I am so sorry I posted that two times!!! But yes, she is my best friend. She follows me every where, to the bathroom, waits outside the shower, if Im sick she'll lay in bed the whole time until I get up... Im just sayin....ha.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_You mean like this?_



devonwhat said:


> where do you live you should put them outside to get bigger buds if the wheather is str8


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey lacy havent said what up in a while. I must say out of all your photos a really like you outdoor ones the best!! so pretty with the fall colors in the backround. make it your avatar for a bit


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Hey don't worry about posting anything in my threads._
_My little yorkie is the same way. Its almost like she has taken on the shepherds role and it is so cute._
_We call her our little shepherd._
_They make great friends. They don't make any judgments._


jamiemichelle said:


> OMG I am so sorry I posted that two times!!! But yes, she is my best friend. She follows me every where, to the bathroom, waits outside the shower, if Im sick she'll lay in bed the whole time until I get up... Im just sayin....ha.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Thanks Mr, Matt. _
_I think so also. The fall colours adds so much to the pics._
_Haven't been up to much. Some transplanting and housework, taking the dogs for walks. regular same ole same ole_

_Tonight I have to come up with plans for some ventilation. I'm being pressured_

_My parents are going to want to come over and visit. I haven't seen them in a long time._

_How are you doing?_



mattso101 said:


> Hey lacy havent said what up in a while. I must say out of all your photos a really like you outdoor ones the best!! so pretty with the fall colors in the backround. make it your avatar for a bit


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey im all good. I finished up all my mid terms.thank god. but I am swamped with assignments. sheesh! almost don for this year, only six weeks left. Next year is my last them I can get a real job and be a grown up. lol Oh yeah its my Birthday on saturday. I have been so busy it just crept up on me. I will be 26 on the 22nd I guess its all down hill from here eh?? J/K I will always be young at heart no matter what!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes stinky air can be a problem. Last night we had my GF sister and boyfriend over for dinner I mad a prime rib roast mmm. anyways they had no clue I was growing anything thats how quite and efficent my exhust is for my closet. I feel very comfterble now having anyone in my apartment. even mu super. she was in for an anual inspection and we stood in fort of my closet and had a convo with she was cluless! She thinks I am the cats ass aswell and would never expect a thing anyway


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Thats awesome that you are finished with mid terms. That is such a headache of confusion and chaos. I don't miss them._
_Happy Birthday on Saturday if I forget. _
_I am sure you will go out and celebrate. You have all the places to go around you._
_And yes if you are young at heart I think you always stay young at heart. I still feel 6, 7 sometimes 12 at times. _
_Yes I have to get the room finished. I don't have mmany people come over and atlhough my mom knows I grow and smoke my dad doesn't and I can't see it going over well _



mattso101 said:


> Hey im all good. I finished up all my mid terms.thank god. but I am swamped with assignments. sheesh! almost don for this year, only six weeks left. Next year is my last them I can get a real job and be a grown up. lol Oh yeah its my Birthday on saturday. I have been so busy it just crept up on me. I will be 26 on the 22nd I guess its all down hill from here eh?? J/K I will always be young at heart no matter what!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be celebrating!! Going up north to my cottage in Minden with my family. relaxation! I am all about it. I need to get outta the city somtimes. I love Toronto so much to do but it gets tireing. I need fresh air, trees and such. I gotta say my family cottage is my favorite place on earth and I have been to Amsterdam 3 times


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Except for circumstances that have happened here, this place is like cottage life. I just couldn't handle living in a big city._

_Have lots of fun up there this weekend. Like i gotta tell ya THAT! _

_I think everyone needs some don time away from the city. _



mattso101 said:


> I will be celebrating!! Going up north to my cottage in Minden with my family. relaxation! I am all about it. I need to get outta the city somtimes. I love Toronto so much to do but it gets tireing. I need fresh air, trees and such. I gotta say my family cottage is my favorite place on earth and I have been to Amsterdam 3 times


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Except for circumstances that have happened here, this place is like cottage life. I just couldn't handle living in a big city._
> 
> _Have lots of fun up there this weekend. Like i gotta tell ya THAT! _
> 
> _I think everyone needs some don time away from the city. _


 
Green acres is the place for me. 
Farm livin' is the life for me. 
Land spreadin' out so far and wide 
Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_............................ Not quite but amusing Mr. Bong_
_amusing!!!_

__



bongspit said:


> Green acres is the place for me.
> Farm livin' is the life for me.
> Land spreadin' out so far and wide
> Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*This is just smelling too devine for me to resist and one of my plants was almost done so I took some smaller buds from it just to tie me over. The hairs are darker than they look in this pic. Plus I have one type that has purplish leaves that are a lot thicker than regular leaves and the plant is just covered in resin. It smells awesome and I tried some last night and it was wicked*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2008)

that's awesome Lacy,,I see ya got some drywall up in that room,,been a while since I been in ,,anyway,,enjoy those fruits sweety

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Yes thanks HoLe. I haven't seen you in a while. you were away and we missed you here at riu._

_I even had a dream about you and chiceh and I meeting up at the Toronto march. We were behind a gate of some kind and were smoking up. It was really funny. Then all of a sudden fdd comes out of nowhere and surprises us but then I woke up. I didn't wanna wake up_

_Yes hubby put the most of the drywall up. its not finished yet but today farm friend and her hubby are going to help him with the ventilation._

_Thanks for stopping by HoLe._

_Lacy_


HoLE said:


> that's awesome Lacy,,I see ya got some drywall up in that room,,been a while since I been in ,,anyway,,enjoy those fruits sweety
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *This is just smelling too devine for me to resist and one of my plants was almost done so I took some smaller buds from it just to tie me over. The hairs are darker than they look in this pic. Plus I have one type that has purplish leaves that are a lot thicker than regular leaves and the plant is just covered in resin. It smells awesome and I tried some last night and it was wicked*


*that looks really nice lacy-poo...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Thanks_

_HEY! Where did you get the cute little faces?????_
_I love them_
_I'm gonna make some hash Mr. Bong. I think_


bongspit said:


> *that looks really nice lacy-poo...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks_
> 
> _HEY! Where did you get the cute little faces?????_
> _I love them_


*at the getting place...*


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 19, 2008)

those are som nice lookin fat outdoor/indoor buds doin great keep it up check out my journal if u get time


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

*GROWL!!!!! *


bongspit said:


> *at the getting place...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Thanks but I may have confused you. Those outdoor plants are from my grow last year. Some guy just said I should take my inddor plants outdoors and I told him we have 2 feet of snow and my plants wouldn't be too pleased with that idea._

_Thanks_
_I'll check your grow out later._


grodrowithme said:


> those are som nice lookin fat outdoor/indoor buds doin great keep it up check out my journal if u get time
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## kochab (Mar 19, 2008)

im back on the boards lacy droppin by to say ello.
mulled through the thread a bit and it looks like you are doing well still. keep up the good work


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Greeting Kochab._
_I thought I hadn't seen you around for a while._
_Thanks for the compliments. Its been fun._
_See you around._


kochab said:


> im back on the boards lacy droppin by to say ello.
> mulled through the thread a bit and it looks like you are doing well still. keep up the good work


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *GROWL!!!!! *


*hahahah...I got them from another website i go to...Chevy Impala SS Forums*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Thank you!!!!!!!!_


bongspit said:


> *hahahah...I got them from another website i go to...Chevy Impala SS Forums*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

hey lacy just stoppin in to say hello to rollitup's green thumb princess lol. the pics of the buds you sampled a few pages back look primo. also i love the avatar, very mysterious haha.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Thank masta. There are probably some of the smallest buds I have but I wanted something and they looked ready enough._

_Mysteriousyeah!_



mastakoosh said:


> hey lacy just stoppin in to say hello to rollitup's green thumb princess lol. the pics of the buds you sampled a few pages back look primo. also i love the avatar, very mysterious haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey Lacy. looks like things continue to go well for you. I like the buds ya stole....ice to know your high calibre talent remains intact! yea you guys have really been hammered with snow....man o man.....one day last week, it was -38C in Winnipeg and a wind chill of some other gawdawful deeply negative number, and here it was +14C. sh*t, are we on the same continent?

As always girl, looking awesome, can't wait to see your outdoor stuff once the glacier recedes! cheers!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Hiya tahoe,_
_I only just noticed you have a new journal. I will have to check it out after I write this._

_Yes we are getting some wicked weather conditions. A few days of it being mild enough to melt the snow, then we get rain and then ice pellets And I thought spring was coming._

_Oh well! I'm sure I have better things to complain about_

_Thanks for the compliments._



tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy. looks like things continue to go well for you. I like the buds ya stole....ice to know your high calibre talent remains intact! yea you guys have really been hammered with snow....man o man.....one day last week, it was -38C in Winnipeg and a wind chill of some other gawdawful deeply negative number, and here it was +14C. sh*t, are we on the same continent?
> 
> As always girl, looking awesome, can't wait to see your outdoor stuff once the glacier recedes! cheers!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_I took some pics this morning when the light came on._
_I have one plant that has a lot of purple in it and it is just covered in gooey stuff. I can't quite describe the smell but it is really potent._


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking great Lacy! Look at those Fat Buds!!!!


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 20, 2008)

those plants are looking healthy


----------



## bongspit (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I took some pics this morning when the light came on._
> _I have one plant that has a lot of purple in it and it is just covered in gooey stuff. I can't quite describe the smell but it is really potent._



*this is like the perfect plant...beautiful...*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I took some pics this morning when the light came on._
> _I have one plant that has a lot of purple in it and it is just covered in gooey stuff. I can't quite describe the smell but it is really potent._


Nice plants Lacy they look very green and healthy!! Awesome. .


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thank masta. There are probably some of the smallest buds I have but I wanted something and they looked ready enough._
> 
> _Mysteriousyeah!_


 i dont know if you thought i was saying they were immature but i meant primo as in really good lol. if you know what i meant then never mind me i am silly.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Yes thanks I know. I am starting to get excited now._


GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Lacy! Look at those Fat Buds!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Thank you kindly sir._


cheech505 said:


> those plants are looking healthy


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Oh cool and there is the picture. Heehee_
_Thanks Mr. Bong._
_They do look pretty hot huh?_


bongspit said:


> *this is like the perfect plant...beautiful...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Thanks Jamie. I have been tasting some samplers and I am quite pleased._
_Very yummy._


jamiemichelle said:


> Nice plants Lacy they look very green and healthy!! Awesome. .


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Ahh. Thats so cute_
_Umm. I'm not sure what I thought but thanks all the same._
_I am twice as silly but I kinda like silly._


mastakoosh said:


> i dont know if you thought i was saying they were immature but i meant primo as in really good lol. if you know what i meant then never mind me i am silly.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I took some pics this morning when the light came on._
> _I have one plant that has a lot of purple in it and it is just covered in gooey stuff. I can't quite describe the smell but it is really potent._


 Nice Looking Plants! I really wish you could smell over the internet.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 20, 2008)

hey lacy your plants look increadably fat and beautiful!!!! To be honest i love samples cause you know the real deal will be even better. What a nice grow lacy great job!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks Jamie. I have been tasting some samplers and I am quite pleased._
> _Very yummy._


Awesome! Ya, I stole a nug from my plant last week, I was so STONED and I cant wait for the finished product! So Im sure it was a delight. .


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy! Wow oh wow do your gurlz look scrumptious!!! Bet you can hardly wait until harvest day! Those buds look fabulous...gonna be a great harvest for you! Cheers!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_for sure._
_Thanks bulldog_


bulldog said:


> Nice Looking Plants! I really wish you could smell over the internet.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Heya kaya. _
_How are those darn cute chickies doing?_
_I suppose they aren_
_tas darn cute any more or have they been fried already?_
_Thanks for stopping by gurl._


kayasgarden said:


> hey lacy your plants look increadably fat and beautiful!!!! To be honest i love samples cause you know the real deal will be even better. What a nice grow lacy great job!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Look Its the flowergurl.*

*Thanks a lot hun.*


flowergurl said:


> Lacy! Wow oh wow do your gurlz look scrumptious!!! Bet you can hardly wait until harvest day! Those buds look fabulous...gonna be a great harvest for you! Cheers!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Thanks Jamie. I was just trying to see what pics I had of my dogs. Hubby took our yorkie to petsmart and she came out looking like the Taco Bell chihuana_

_My poor little sweetie I hope her fur grow back soon._


jamiemichelle said:


> Awesome! Ya, I stole a nug from my plant last week, I was so STONED and I cant wait for the finished product! So Im sure it was a delight. .


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks Jamie. I was just trying to see what pics I had of my dogs. Hubby took our yorkie to petsmart and she came out looking like the Taco Bell chihuana_
> 
> _My poor little sweetie I hope her fur grow back soon._


Aww that stinks! My dog just got a bad groom job herself. They groomed her like a bichon but she is not a full bichon so it looks a tad weird! I guess I need to be more specific next time. She looks pathetic.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 21, 2008)

its not what the dog looks like on the outside its how he feels on the INSIDE that counts...  guess i'm lucky i havent had to cut my dogs hair in the 7 years i've had him. as for nug sampling.. i did the same thing 2 days ago bad me!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Yeah it sucks but live and learn huh?_
_I'll take a pic and show you later. She still looks adorable but VERY different._


jamiemichelle said:


> Aww that stinks! My dog just got a bad groom job herself. They groomed her like a bichon but she is not a full bichon so it looks a tad weird! I guess I need to be more specific next time. She looks pathetic.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Well of course. That regards humans also. _
_She is still the most precious little thing ever. Its just I had to pay $50 for them to make her look that way_
_I could have done it for free at home myself._

_That really was my point. _

_ Your dog is a short haired silly_


cbraaszsy said:


> its not what the dog looks like on the outside its how he feels on the INSIDE that counts...  guess i'm lucky i havent had to cut my dogs hair in the 7 years i've had him. as for nug sampling.. i did the same thing 2 days ago bad me!


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

ya sample rock just wanted to say they look beautiful.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Thank you kindly. _


bozley2g said:


> ya sample rock just wanted to say they look beautiful.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 22, 2008)

nuf said...excellent work Lacy.....thanks forthe updates.



bongspit said:


> *this is like the perfect plant...beautiful...*


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 22, 2008)

I just read your entire journal, Lacy! You and your hubby are doing a GREAT job!! Keep it up!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

hows the ladies lacy? and did you ever check out the seed shop i posted?


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 23, 2008)

hows it going lacy.
were are the updated pics.
thought spring was here, but we are full of snow at the moment.
i have a plant outdoors and its still alive.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Thanks Tahoe. thats what Mr. bong said._
_I need to take some more pictures this morning._


tahoe58 said:


> nuf said...excellent work Lacy.....thanks forthe updates.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Thanks jordann. Hubby doesn't do any of the growing but I will pass on the word about the thanks. He is the builder so I do have many things to him also._

_You read the entire journal?????_
_Sh*t! I didn't think it was THAT interesting._
_Cool. I guess it is._



jordann9e said:


> I just read your entire journal, Lacy! You and your hubby are doing a GREAT job!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_No I didn't bwinn. I pollinated a few of my females so i have a lot of seeds now._
_In fact I am waiting for them to go dormant for 6 weeks so i can use them this spring._
_Thanks again_


bwinn27 said:


> hows the ladies lacy? and did you ever check out the seed shop i posted?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_I'll take some updates as soon as the lights go on this morning._
_Yes this weather is really bumming me out crazy. We still have a couple of feet of snow yet and it is freezing here._
_Next week the temps are supposed to increase. Oh good._

_How is the mother doing crazy. She must be more than 1/2 way there now. Remember you promised me pics._


crazy-mental said:


> hows it going lacy.
> were are the updated pics.
> thought spring was here, but we are full of snow at the moment.
> i have a plant outdoors and its still alive.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Ok I am getting excited._
_These babies are almost ready. _
_I have been smoking some off one of them that has purple leaves and it gives quite the little head rush._

_Here's some pics....house smells lovely._


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

.......................................................


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 25, 2008)

just couldnt stop looking at them could you... i know the feeling


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_I know._
_I almost wanna jump 'em_



cbraaszsy said:


> just couldnt stop looking at them could you... i know the feeling


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2008)

green light? is that what it is? why is that??????

in the dark cycle you taking pics???


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Yes Sir! _
_Good eye there Loudblunt._
_The light was just about to turn on and I took 2 or 3 pics in the dark and the rest are when it turned on._
_I think that one that is bright green was when the light just turned on._
_poof_
_I think_


LoudBlunts said:


> green light? is that what it is? why is that??????
> 
> in the dark cycle you taking pics???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2008)

yea i got me a greenlight headset thingie...but havent used it yet!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

*I just noticed what you have written underneath .........*
*my friend says that if you grow with cfls' that the smoke is more fruity*

* Thats hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Huh?_
_That flew over my head like most things._

_Greenlights gotta be better than a red light _



LoudBlunts said:


> yea i got me a greenlight headset thingie...but havent used it yet!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2008)

i said i have one of these: Green Eye LED Task Light from Growco Indoor Garden Supply

but i havent used it yet!!!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 25, 2008)

I just use a green 13w cfl from Canadian Tire for a work light.No problems,but I don't go in very often during dark cycle if I can help it>


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Ahh! Very good._
_Thanks! and for $15. good thinking._
_I don't usually go in and disturb my plants at night. Everything I need to do i do during the day light hours but I am home almost 24/7._
_Bye LB. and thanks again._


LoudBlunts said:


> i said i have one of these: Green Eye LED Task Light from Growco Indoor Garden Supply
> 
> but i havent used it yet!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Hi Jimmy. Yeah thanks. Same here. Do work during light hours._
_I have a little light in the back that is green and gives off enough light if I do need to go in there._

_Gotta go take the gurls for their walkies._

_later_


jimmyspaz said:


> I just use a green 13w cfl from Canadian Tire for a work light.No problems,but I don't go in very often during dark cycle if I can help it>


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hi Jimmy. Yeah thanks. Same here. Do work during light hours._
> _I have a little light in the back that is green and gives off enough light if I do need to go in there._
> 
> _Gotta go take the gurls for their walkies._
> ...


I'm home all day too (long term disability) so can choose my times to do chores, but sometimes things require me to enter during dark. Later....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*looky looky...ms. lacybud greenthumb...they sure are purdy...and she does have 2 eyes...they purdy too...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

awsome grow lacy. i wish i could be there at harvest time lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Yeah me too. I'm not on long term disability but have been home since about for the last dozen or more years. I LOVE being home and couldn't imagine being in the work field again._

_That would REALLY suck!!!_


jimmyspaz said:


> I'm home all day too (long term disability) so can choose my times to do chores, but sometimes things require me to enter during dark. Later....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Why thank you kindly Mr. Bong._
_Yes I do have two eyes thanks._
_I did my hair too...see ......//\\ it a bit uneven but what the hay._

__




bongspit said:


> *looky looky...ms. lacybud greenthumb...they sure are purdy...and she does have 2 eyes...they purdy too...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Yeah I wish a few of you could be here but _

_I can share pics with you._
_and pics of how red my eyes getafterwards!!!!!!!!!!_


bwinn27 said:


> awsome grow lacy. i wish i could be there at harvest time lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah I wish a few of you could be here but _
> 
> _I can share pics with you._
> _and pics of how red my eyes getafterwards!!!!!!!!!!_


thats if you can keep your eyes open after all that smoking lol. i love your pic's hope someday i have a garden like that awsome job lacy.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

Omg Lacy!




Your plants look awesome!! Wow!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

thats the money shot lol. awsome lacy


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Oh so true bwinn. Toke toke and toke some more._
_Your garden ain't looking too damn shabby either there Mr. Bwinn._
_Come on now._


bwinn27 said:


> thats if you can keep your eyes open after all that smoking lol. i love your pic's hope someday i have a garden like that awsome job lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Yeah. I guess that is a kewl shot!!!! _
_My new wallpaper pattern OR I could start making 'posters' .........._

_Kidding, kidding_


jamiemichelle said:


> Omg Lacy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic Lacy. That one pic rocks with the green background. You grow girl, lol. 



Lacy said:


> _Ok I am getting excited._
> _These babies are almost ready. _
> _I have been smoking some off one of them that has purple leaves and it gives quite the little head rush._
> 
> _Here's some pics....house smells lovely._


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Hey thank gurlfriend._
_The lights just came on. I think that is what made it look like that._

_Later_


Chiceh said:


> Looks fantastic Lacy. That one pic rocks with the green background. You grow girl, lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah. I guess that is a kewl shot!!!! _
> _My new wallpaper pattern OR I could start making 'posters' .........._
> 
> _Kidding, kidding_


I think you could do both!! I like them a lot!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Thanks again jamiemichelle!_

_Now is that your butt in your avatar?_

_You bad gurl you_

_I know...you're having fun_


jamiemichelle said:


> I think you could do both!! I like them a lot!


----------



## bulldog (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice plants Lacy! How much longer till you chop those trees down?


----------



## zedragon (Mar 25, 2008)

hey lacy, how you? there coming very nicely  a few more weeks yet?

zed


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Hi Bulldog. _
_I have already chopped one of the little ones down. It has purple leaves and is really really nice!!!_

_The others I think I am going to leave for another week or so. I am playing it by smell and sight and they just aren't there yet._

_Then I have TWO that I don't know what is wif them!!!_

_I have assumed that they are sativa dominant since they have been flowering for 8 to 9 weeks now and are only just getting a smell to them. They are taller and lankier with thinner darker leaves and when they started flowering they have rediish orange hairs to START_
_and NOW they are getting the white hairs. _

_I honestly don't have a clue and I have grow hundreds of plants._
_I'm not too excited about them._

_Thanks for asking. I know its way more info than you needed._

_lacy_


bulldog said:


> Nice plants Lacy! How much longer till you chop those trees down?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Hey redragon._
_Love the dog pic. A weimeriener(sp)? I can't even pronounce that breed of dog never mind spell it._

_Some a week or two and two a month or two._

_Smokin' some really nice stuff right now as I type._

_I LOVE this time of grow. There's nothing like harvest time.!!!_

_Thanks for visiting_
_Lacy_


zedragon said:


> hey lacy, how you? there coming very nicely  a few more weeks yet?
> 
> zed


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

your garden looks beautiful. job well done.


----------



## zedragon (Mar 25, 2008)

no prob lacy  shes a Am bulldog cross Alaskan malamute, and yep its the most exciting time of the grow lol, but the drying is the knife threw the heart wait lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks again jamiemichelle!_
> 
> _Now is that your butt in your avatar?_
> 
> ...


Yes I sharted. ....lol ya you know thats not me...

So I was going thru some pics and I wanted to show you some shots of lulu when she had her hot pink mohawk...









I hope you like the pics as much as I enjoyed yours.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 25, 2008)

those plants look incredible!!! 
did you say at the beginning you used a 600 watt hps to flower those?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Thank you._


fdd2blk said:


> your garden looks beautiful. job well done.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Wow. I was way off._
_She's beautiful. _

_Yes the wait is usually a real bummer but I have all kinds of plants finishing at different times so it is ALL good. _


zedragon said:


> no prob lacy  shes a Am bulldog cross Alaskan malamute, and yep its the most exciting time of the grow lol, but the drying is the knife threw the heart wait lol.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Ahh. I LOVE the doggie pics. _
_Hot Pink Mohawk. _
_Love it. The things we do to our animals to entertain ourselves._


jamiemichelle said:


> Yes I sharted. ....lol ya you know thats not me...
> 
> So I was going thru some pics and I wanted to show you some shots of lulu when she had her hot pink mohawk...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_No sir. They have been flowering under a 1000 watt light._


overfiend said:


> those plants look incredible!!!
> did you say at the beginning you used a 600 watt hps to flower those?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I took a pic of my gurls just the other day when taking them for a walk. You can't really see the hai cut on the yorkie but can see her fur is now really short. _

_And notice all the snow we still have. Luckily it snowed again yesterday._

_I don't mind the snow but geez_


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_So I only have 18 more points to get before I get my final 5th square._
_Then I get all my red squares so (hint, hint) if any of you feel that I am worthy of some rep for this grow here I would really appreciate it._
_so I can then feel like a SUM BUNNY._

_Lacy_

_Ok and this is the closest I get to begging._
_for this that is_


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry Lacy,I can't give you more rep yet, will when I can. Peace;


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 26, 2008)

same for me lacy."no rep today".
my friend has just got a baby westie, its soo cute.
and my bitch is 5 weeks preggers and she looks like she is going to pop.
really i havent been feeding her more, but she is eating like she has never been fed before,lol."and i dont like been mean" so she ends up with half my tea.
like last night, i made stir fry chicken and i ended up with the stir fryed vegg and she had the chicken"for the babies of course".lol
hows your grow going?.
have you planted out yet?.

i have 1 plant outdoor"its male i just planted it outside as aposed to killing it.
so i put it outside, and it hasnt died, and its been snowing and been freezing some nights, but its raised of the ground and the snow etc cannot get to it,and he's still alive, if it was female, it propley would die.
anyway have you started growing outdoors.
just had to buy some weed 20 grams £100, that will last 5 to 6 days, i hate buying weed.cannot wait till my girls produce.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 26, 2008)

hey Lacy those are mighty fine looking plants/buds......your efforts are being duely rewarded....excellent work, thanks for all the great updates!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 26, 2008)

here is my ice plant, its only small"vegged for 3 weeks".
it was multi topped before i went to 12/12 and there for a little behind for 6 weeks 12/12 nearly.

i got the idea for the pot the plant is in from natmoons air basket grow and his plants look great so i thought id try somthing alaong those lines.
what you think lacy?.
any views on how long left?.

View attachment 90863

View attachment 90864



View attachment 90866


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

hi lacy i gave you some rep just found out how to give them lol. i forgot to put my name


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_no worries jimmy boy. I was only 'half' kidding_


jimmyspaz said:


> Sorry Lacy,I can't give you more rep yet, will when I can. Peace;


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Hey crazy. Yeah I thought she was about 5 weeks by now. _
_My plants were 3 were into flowering so I remember._
_Wsetie's are really cute. _
_Well of course she is eating like she has never seen food before .....she has hormones changing.......I can totally relate to THAT> cry:_

_You feed your dogs like I feed mine. My hubby is constantly telling me not to keep giving the dogs my meat but I am not a big meat eater anyway._

_I have some stuff growing in another journal yes!_
_Lacy_


crazy-mental said:


> same for me lacy."no rep today".
> my friend has just got a baby westie, its soo cute.
> and my bitch is 5 weeks preggers and she looks like she is going to pop.
> really i havent been feeding her more, but she is eating like she has never been fed before,lol."and i dont like been mean" so she ends up with half my tea.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_hey Tahoe. thanks. yes I am very pleased myself._
_Smoking some great stuff right now._


tahoe58 said:


> hey Lacy those are mighty fine looking plants/buds......your efforts are being duely rewarded....excellent work, thanks for all the great updates!


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice gurlz Lacy...so green and healthy with some
awesome looking buds! Cute doggies to boot! Do you still have
snow on the ground????


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_The pics look great crazy but I would say you have a ways to go yet._
_Nice and sticky_
_lacy_


crazy-mental said:


> here is my ice plant, its only small"vegged for 3 weeks".
> it was multi topped before i went to 12/12 and there for a little behind for 6 weeks 12/12 nearly.
> 
> i got the idea for the pot the plant is in from natmoons air basket grow and his plants look great so i thought id try somthing alaong those lines.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Hey flowergurl. thanks a lot. _
_Yes we still have snow on the ground. that pic was taken a couple of days ago so yes we still have a foor or two._
_Thanks for asking_
_j/k_


flowergurl said:


> Very nice gurlz Lacy...so green and healthy with some
> awesome looking buds! Cute doggies to boot! Do you still have
> snow on the ground????


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Aww. thanks bwinn. I wanna get my red squares.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


bwinn27 said:


> hi lacy i gave you some rep just found out how to give them lol. i forgot to put my name


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey flowergurl. thanks a lot. _
> _Yes we still have snow on the ground. that pic was taken a couple of days ago so yes we still have a foor or two._
> _Thanks for asking_
> _j/k_


When do you start outside? We finally got rid of the snow...got enough this year to last for the next two! About a month to go until the Morels start poppin...my favorite time of year. Gorgeous lilacs, beautiful buds and yummy morels!! Woo hooo!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hey I got my 5th square!!!!!!*
*Yippeeeee!*
*I'm a sum bunny now*

*So how do I get those red sqaures now?*
*Anybody know?*

*Thanks guys for the rep*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I don't have anyting coming up outside but I do have a headstart on my outdoor grow._

_See_


flowergurl said:


> When do you start outside? We finally got rid of the snow...got enough this year to last for the next two! About a month to go until the Morels start poppin...my favorite time of year. Gorgeous lilacs, beautiful buds and yummy morels!! Woo hooo!!!!


----------



## BUDGI (Mar 26, 2008)

mango good stuff


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 26, 2008)

It looks like you're a piece ahead of me Lacy,my outdoor girls are still in the starter plugs,just thinking about repotting some into peat pots to-day.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Is that what it is?_
_This plant has purple leaves that are huge._


BUDGI said:


> mango good stuff


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I also dropped some white widow, big bud, and bc mango just four days ago_

_I am starting to feel greedy_


jimmyspaz said:


> It looks like you're a piece ahead of me Lacy,my outdoor girls are still in the starter plugs,just thinking about repotting some into peat pots to-day.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm just growing Chronic,indoors and outdoors,may be trading for some widow soon though..


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Yeah. I like to have variety myself_


jimmyspaz said:


> I'm just growing Chronic,indoors and outdoors,may be trading for some widow soon though..


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _So I only have 18 more points to get before I get my final 5th square._
> _Then I get all my red squares so (hint, hint) if any of you feel that I am worthy of some rep for this grow here I would really appreciate it._
> _so I can then feel like a SUM BUNNY._
> 
> ...


*sorry...it says it's too soon that I got to spread it around some...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_no worries Mr. bong......so spread it around some _


bongspit said:


> *sorry...it says it's too soon that I got to spread it around some...*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good looking grow. Hope it all turns out well and you get yourself some great tasting ganja, through a little rep your way for good measure.

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Oh thnank you kindly sir._


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Good looking grow. Hope it all turns out well and you get yourself some great tasting ganja, through a little rep your way for good measure.
> 
> Klunk


----------



## tckfui (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to waay it for the 37th time in this thread, nice plants , how much longer?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I've picked most of one of them already but most others I am giving a week and a bit but two are sativa dominant so I am leaving them for another month or two._
_Hi tcky_
_Thanks for visiting. Better plan on the 38th time_


tckfui said:


> I'm going to waay it for the 37th time in this thread, nice plants , how much longer?


----------



## bulldog (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hi Bulldog. _
> _I have already chopped one of the little ones down. It has purple leaves and is really really nice!!!_
> 
> _The others I think I am going to leave for another week or so. I am playing it by smell and sight and they just aren't there yet._
> ...


You can never get to much info from an expert grower like yourself. Sounds like you have a lot of variety. Must be exciting to see how they all turn out and smoke of course.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I've picked most of one of them already but most others I am giving a week and a bit but two are sativa dominant so I am leaving them for another month or two._
> _Hi tcky_
> _Thanks for visiting. Better plan on the 38th time_


I want some....seriously. When can me and my girlfriend visit. 

Ive got family in Canada too!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_It is very exciting to see them all grow and they basically start off looking the same and then you see the differences._
_Now that they are 8 weeks into flowering I can see so many differences. I have one plant that has redish orangish leaves. _
_I know its not the nutes or anything but rather just a different strain so yes it is exciting and interesting._

_Thanks again Bulldog_
_lacy_


bulldog said:


> You can never get to much info from an expert grower like yourself. Sounds like you have a lot of variety. Must be exciting to see how they all turn out and smoke of course.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I dunno! _
_Whats your gurlfriend look like?_

_J/k wif ya_


nowstopwhining said:


> I want some....seriously. When can me and my girlfriend visit.
> 
> Ive got family in Canada too!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*party at lacy's house....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_NOT!_


bongspit said:


> *party at lacy's house....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*party pooper...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Yep! Thats me!_


bongspit said:


> *party pooper...*


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

morning lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Hiya crazy._
_How are you this fine morning?_


crazy-mental said:


> morning lacy.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Makes me wanna start a new grow and veg. Nice fat stalks.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_You're gonna laugh at this._
_I looked at the pic and thought 'oh cool,...jamie started a new grow" and then realized it was my pic. DUH!!!_

_Smokin' some good sh*t~~~ My excuse_


jamiemichelle said:


> Makes me wanna start a new grow and veg. Nice fat stalks.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Lmao... you are too cute! I do that all the time though. Ill think I posted on someones thread then Ill go to it and see that I never actually did. Lol.


Atleast you got some good bud!



Lacy said:


> _You're gonna laugh at this._
> _I looked at the pic and thought 'oh cool,...jamie started a new grow" and then realized it was my pic. DUH!!!_
> 
> _Smokin' some good sh*t~~~ My excuse_


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

the growing never ends. i thought i would just grow 1 the first time to get some free smoke lol it dident happen.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Yeah. 15 years later for me but only grew for about 6 or 7 of those years. Its a good hobby_
_nothing but love for MY hobby_


bwinn27 said:


> the growing never ends. i thought i would just grow 1 the first time to get some free smoke lol it dident happen.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

ive only been growing for about 2 1/2 years. I suck.....just kidding hahaha....im 10000% addicted

hahaha


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am fully addicted to growing!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

growing is my life. i hope someday ill make it to high times


----------



## Lacy (Mar 28, 2008)

*I suppose most of us here are addicted to growing. *
*Thats what makes it so comfortable here*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm addicted as well. I just hope to be as good as Lacy one day.


----------



## kochab (Mar 29, 2008)

i can concur to the addicted thing. cept my old lady is beign wierd about it now.....well thats fine i guess. if its in the woods all year instead of inside where she dosent have to hear about it (cant help but brag on the ladies a little....)
then she wont know.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 29, 2008)

i also cannot give it up.
somtimes i try to make my grows smaller, but always end up with more plants.
my wife, hates it, plants, mud/perlite,pots all over the place, esp plants.
but i cannot stop.
i keep getting better and learning new things every time.
its addictive.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

good morning lacy. i guess we all love growing lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

interesting twist to this thread....yea...the gardening......getting hands dirty and feeling and smelling product of the earth.....I am really looking forward to getting another grow going soon. like you did lacy....it time for me to go through my list of choice strains and try and make up my mind what to try this round. its so cool to see all the progress you have made with the room the lights aqnd now your plants again. I still remember looking at your posts at the end of your last outdoor. Now THOSE were BUDS! hahahahaha....walk on folks!!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*good morning ms. lacybud greenthumb...I guess the next pics we get will be of you smoking a big fatty....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Oh bulldog. I love your new avatar. That so CUTE!!!_


bulldog said:


> I'm addicted as well. I just hope to be as good as Lacy one day.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_not quite sure what ya mean_

_I just don't tell hubby how much I really smoke._

_I'm bad_


kochab said:


> i can concur to the addicted thing. cept my old lady is beign wierd about it now.....well thats fine i guess. if its in the woods all year instead of inside where she dosent have to hear about it (cant help but brag on the ladies a little....)
> then she wont know.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Good Evening Bwwwin,_
_Yes we certainly do at THAT_



bwinn27 said:


> good morning lacy. i guess we all love growing lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Hey tahoe. I know what you mean. I can't wait to go outside but we still have about 2 feet of snow_

_I have plants ready to put outside but there is no way _
_They would freeze their bums off._

_I have no doubt that you will pick some awesome strains and do your thing tahoe_

_Yes I look forward to my outdoor grow this year as well but it is going to be diffifcult as we have to go away this summer for about a month._

_I don't know what I am going to do_


tahoe58 said:


> interesting twist to this thread....yea...the gardening......getting hands dirty and feeling and smelling product of the earth.....I am really looking forward to getting another grow going soon. like you did lacy....it time for me to go through my list of choice strains and try and make up my mind what to try this round. its so cool to see all the progress you have made with the room the lights aqnd now your plants again. I still remember looking at your posts at the end of your last outdoor. Now THOSE were BUDS! hahahahaha....walk on folks!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Hey you Mr. 'zz top' Bongpoontang I just finished chopping down two HUGE sticky, gooey, smelly BUDZZ._
_Oh happy happy happy._

_Maybe you might get a pic of me toking next time but I don't like smoking big fatties_

_Pieces of hot stuff fall off and I always get burned_

_I need a pipe_

_I is gonna go out and buy myself one and take a pic for you all._




bongspit said:


> *good morning ms. lacybud greenthumb...I guess the next pics we get will be of you smoking a big fatty....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey you Mr. 'zz top' Bongpoontang I just finished chopping down two HUGE sticky, gooey, smelly BUDZZ._
> _Oh happy happy happy._
> 
> _Maybe you might get a pic of me toking next time but I don't like smoking big fatties_
> ...


*come on over and bring one those big ol luscious things and we can use my pipe...*

</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Ok. Are you gonna play Santa? _quote=bongspit;681805]*come on over and bring one those big ol luscious things and we can use my pipe...*

</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok. Are you gonna play Santa? _quote=bongspit;681805]*come on over and bring one those big ol luscious things and we can use my pipe...*
> 
> </IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


[/quote]*yes ma'am....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

*heehee *














**








*yes ma'am....*[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Yes I hear ya crazy, Same here. I think we all have that problem._
_Isn't it a GREAT problem to have?_
_Things could be worse._


crazy-mental said:


> i also cannot give it up.
> somtimes i try to make my grows smaller, but always end up with more plants.
> my wife, hates it, plants, mud/perlite,pots all over the place, esp plants.
> but i cannot stop.
> ...


----------



## bulldog (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh bulldog. I love your new avatar. That so CUTE!!!_


Thanks Lacy. Just getting ready for spring. You get that pipe from bongspit yet?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

No!


bulldog said:


> Thanks Lacy. Just getting ready for spring. You get that pipe from bongspit yet?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*I guess she is just stuck up and won't share that weed....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Stuck up???  what? huh?  who?_



bongspit said:


> *I guess she is just stuck up and won't share that weed....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Stuck up???  what? huh?  who?_


*just kiddn...ya know I love ya...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_I know ya do..._


_Here's a pic of the top part of a bud I picked today. the rest wasn't quite ready._


bongspit said:


> *just kiddn...ya know I love ya...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I know ya do..._
> 
> 
> _Here's a pic of the top part of a bud I picked today. the rest wasn't quite ready._


*oh my...that's sexy...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_See Mr. Bong,..I really need your pipe_


bongspit said:


> *oh my...that's sexy...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _See Mr. Bong,..I really need your pipe_


*I offered it and you turned it down.....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_I didn't turn it down...._
_I said 'NO' I didn't get the pipe from Mr. Bong_

_doof_


bongspit said:


> *I offered it and you turned it down.....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I didn't turn it down...._
> _I said 'NO' I didn't get the pipe from Mr. Bong_
> 
> _doof_


*welll...excuse me...your the doof..*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Ouchie!!!_

_Go ahead. Crush my feelings._





bongspit said:


> *welll...excuse me...your the doof..*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Besides....that would be doofette....thank you*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 29, 2008)

Now children ...play nice...please don't fight...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Mr. Bong started it._


jimmyspaz said:


> Now children ...play nice...please don't fight...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*she calls me names....*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 29, 2008)

like "Santa". ^_^


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome job Lacy! That sure is gonna be yummy when its done and cured!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_I know you are but what am I???_


bongspit said:


> *she calls me names....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_............................................_


ScarletteSky said:


> like "Santa". ^_^


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Yeah it is yummy.  I'd share wif ya if I could_


jamiemichelle said:


> Awesome job Lacy! That sure is gonna be yummy when its done and cured!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Lacy, did you ever find a pipe??


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Good morning Jimmy. _

_Nope. No pipe. _
_I'm completely pipeless_


jimmyspaz said:


> Morning Lacy, did you ever find a pipe??


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 30, 2008)

Well you'll have to improvise won't you?? I'm sure you can figure out some way to smoke that good looking bud.. I'd help!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

I want that cola!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

awsome pic's/plants/job lol. how you doing today lacy


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I know ya do..._
> 
> 
> _Here's a pic of the top part of a bud I picked today. the rest wasn't quite ready._



very nice. looks kinda sticky.


----------



## kochab (Mar 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _not quite sure what ya mean_
> 
> _I just don't tell hubby how much I really smoke._
> 
> _I'm bad_



yeah my wife cant really help but see it shes around constantly when shes @ home.
I think her problem was that i was bored all the time so i spent most of my spare time in the op....so when me and her got back together she didnt want me growing.
but im just not going to spend so much time on it. well im hoping gonna go with the lowryder2's this season and see what i can do with those


----------



## kochab (Mar 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I know ya do..._
> 
> 
> _Here's a pic of the top part of a bud I picked today. the rest wasn't quite ready._


damn girl i didnt know you were putting buds that fat out..... what strain is that....im sure that you know...u like variety


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

hi lacy how are you today? hope all is well.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

lacy fat buds is her name lol, growing monsters is her game. hey lacy gonna have to submit your own buds to your bud pic thread.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a fat bud Lacy! I'm sure if you can grow weed like that you can find a way to smoke it.

Or just go to bong's house and use his pipe.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lacy fat buds is her name lol, growing monsters is her game. hey lacy gonna have to submit your own buds to your bud pic thread.


*that would not be fair masta...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Well of course I am smokin' it silly and it is REALLY REALLY good._
_Even with a quick dry I had to help hubby put up another wall today and I had some of this strain and I was looped for the day._
_When he asked for the 'plumB bob' I broke out hysterics. A PLUMB BOB!!!! I think that sounds so funny._
_He wasn't as amusedroll:_


jimmyspaz said:


> Well you'll have to improvise won't you?? I'm sure you can figure out some way to smoke that good looking bud.. I'd help!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Good thanks. You?_
_I was a carpenter today_


bwinn27 said:


> awsome pic's/plants/job lol. how you doing today lacy


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh just so you know carpenter Lacy..its a plumB bob not plumP 

hahahahaha

That bud looks delicious by the way.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_They are VERY sticky, gooey, stinky, sweet, and they high is heavenly_
_A very heady high that creeps up on ya. LOVE it!!!!!!_


fdd2blk said:


> very nice. looks kinda sticky.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Well dats what a meant. _

_I still helped not sure if hubby would consider it the same_

_Thanks ...plumB BOB! not plumP bob. So he's a bit chucky_


nowstopwhining said:


> Oh just so you know carpenter Lacy..its a plumB bob not plumP
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> That bud looks delicious by the way.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Yeah. My man is actually very cool about my habits and hobby considering how much I am into it. He is extremely supportive which I really appreciate. _
_He doesn't like my smoking too much only due to my health._
_He is helping me put this grow room together. _
_Notice how I just said that????_

_Ok I am helping HIM put this 2nd grow room together_
_He'd freak if he saw me type that _


kochab said:


> yeah my wife cant really help but see it shes around constantly when shes @ home.
> I think her problem was that i was bored all the time so i spent most of my spare time in the op....so when me and her got back together she didnt want me growing.
> but im just not going to spend so much time on it. well im hoping gonna go with the lowryder2's this season and see what i can do with those


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_I ONLY grow FAT budzzz_


kochab said:


> damn girl i didnt know you were putting buds that fat out..... what strain is that....im sure that you know...u like variety


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Hahaha! Thats too cute!!!!_
_I might submit one. Not sure if it will be encouraging or discouraging to others_


mastakoosh said:


> lacy fat buds is her name lol, growing monsters is her game. hey lacy gonna have to submit your own buds to your bud pic thread.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

Lacy will you check my links in my sig out and leave me some love...im bored.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Ya think?_


bulldog said:


> That's a fat bud Lacy! I'm sure if you can grow weed like that you can find a way to smoke it.
> 
> Or just go to bong's house and use his pipe.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Well lookie here. We have M.r Santa Bong!!!!_



_Gotta go make dinner._

_See ya later alligator_


bongspit said:


> *that would not be fair masta...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

_Gonna have to do it when I come back mr. W_
_I have hubby whining at me now_


nowstopwhining said:


> Lacy will you check my links in my sig out and leave me some love...im bored.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

I still think I should come and vacaction with you in Canada......you know....we could pretend I'm an ambassador for America and I am coming down to secure the "goods" for trade purposes? lol We could talk "business". *nods* ^_^


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> I still think I should come and vacaction with you in Canada......you know....we could pretend I'm an ambassador for America and I am coming down to secure the "goods" for trade purposes? lol We could talk "business". *nods* ^_^


*I'll drive...I can get us there fast...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sure you will Mr.Bong.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Haha! Gosh SS. I am almost beginning to think you are as crazy as I am._


ScarletteSky said:


> I still think I should come and vacaction with you in Canada......you know....we could pretend I'm an ambassador for America and I am coming down to secure the "goods" for trade purposes? lol We could talk "business". *nods* ^_^


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Oh you would get here fast alright._


bongspit said:


> *I'll drive...I can get us there fast...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh darling, I'm sure i'm worse! Ha! HA!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Lacy, did you cut all those trees down yet? You must have quite a delima picking what kind to smoke.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont you just hate jerks! Especially the ones that bash our dear RIU and it's members?! It's like geez!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> Dont you just hate jerks! Especially the ones that bash our dear RIU and it's members?! It's like geez!


*who are you calling a jerk child...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_I have cut half of them down and I am going to cut the rest down tonight tnad switch the rooms around. I'm having the big room as me veg room for a while and flowering the reminder sativas in the other room. _
_Thanks for asking._
_Lacy_


bulldog said:


> Hey Lacy, did you cut all those trees down yet? You must have quite a delima picking what kind to smoke.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_No kidding and no comment if you know whats going on.roll:_


ScarletteSky said:


> Dont you just hate jerks! Especially the ones that bash our dear RIU and it's members?! It's like geez!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_She didn't mean you Samta Bong. We love you._


bongspit said:


> *who are you calling a jerk child...*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _She didn't mean you Samta Bong. We love you._


exactly we love you. I was talking about this jerk in one of my threads.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Lacy, I hope its not me you're pissed off at!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Nah. I love all you guys. It was a BITCH!!!!*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I have cut half of them down and I am going to cut the rest down tonight tnad switch the rooms around. I'm having the big room as me veg room for a while and flowering the reminder sativas in the other room. _
> _Thanks for asking._
> _Lacy_


*need some help..I got my scissors...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Ok as long as you promise not to cut my hair__ by accident_


bongspit said:


> *need some help..I got my scissors...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok as long as you promise not to cut my hair__ by accident_


I make no promises...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Perfect then......me neither_


bongspit said:


> I make no promises...


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

heyyy!!! you prommised to buy me a pony, does that not count now? 

whats with the new av?  you like fans all of asuden? fans and dimmers? thats whats really hot on the streets is it? thats whats really hood?
I'm just messing around, but whats with the suden crazy of fans and wires


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Umm. I'm not sure. Why? You no like my fans???_
_I think my fans ARE hot and sexy tcky._
_Its the new fad. _
_Yo dude...fan out man. _


tckfui said:


> heyyy!!! you prommised to buy me a pony, does that not count now?
> 
> whats with the new av?  you like fans all of asuden? fans and dimmers? thats whats really hot on the streets is it? thats whats really hood?
> I'm just messing around, but whats with the suden crazy of fans and wires


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Umm. I'm not sure. Why? You no like my fans???_
> _I think my fans ARE hot and sexy tcky._
> _Its the new fad. _
> _Yo dude...fan out man. _



to be quite honest me no like your fans, they seem to only further the belief that being a multicultural well rounded person with some electrical background is acceptable, and quite honestly, this is not an opinion I want my children exposed to... BLablabla I dont want to hear it children shouldnt be on this site, yea yea, I dont go to burger king and tell you how to do your job!






did I take it too far  I tend to do that on Saturdays.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Children SHOULDN"T be on this site_
_Are you suggesting that I am NOT a well rounded person????_
_I do have some electrical background._

_Ok I put in a different pic just for you tck!_

_Some irresistable sexy buds!!!!!!!!!_



tckfui said:


> to be quite honest me no like your fans, they seem to only further the belief that being a multicultural well rounded person with some electrical background is acceptable, and quite honestly, this is not an opinion I want my children exposed to... BLablabla I dont want to hear it children shouldnt be on this site, yea yea, I dont go to burger king and tell you how to do your job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

*it sounds to me like tckfui is a separationist, he wants to separate the fan people from the none fan people...we have been fighting this battle for years...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_LMAO!!!!_

_OMG Mr. Bong. that was a well deserved few hugs._
_I really needed that chuckle._
_Oh gosh!!!  Funny!!!!!!!!!!!!_


bongspit said:


> *it sounds to me like tckfui is a separationist, he wants to separate the fan people from the none fan people...we have been fighting this battle for years...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Opps. You got ripped for a hug. 
here you go_


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Umm. I'm not sure. Why? You no like my fans???_
> _I think my fans ARE hot and sexy tcky._
> _Its the new fad. _
> _Yo dude...fan out man. _


 you have no idea how much this cracked me up. i see lacy being all gangsta saying yo b fan out homie. hahahaha good stuff lacy and i am loving the sense of humor.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it sounds to me like tckfui is a separationist, he wants to separate the fan people from the none fan people...we have been fighting this battle for years...*




you sir are an idiot... you do read me like a book though 

now thats what I call an avatar!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Tank you sir masta_


mastakoosh said:


> you have no idea how much this cracked me up. i see lacy being all gangsta saying yo b fan out homie. hahahaha good stuff lacy and i am loving the sense of humor.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Yeah it is a HOT< SEXY bud pic_
_I'm smoking it now_
_Nah just kidding. Its hanging_


tckfui said:


> you sir are an idiot... you do read me like a book though
> 
> now thats what I call an avatar!


----------



## tckfui (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah it is a HOT< SEXY bud pic_
> _I'm smoking it now_
> _Nah just kidding. Its hanging_


ya hangin low?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 3, 2008)

_I knew I should have chosen my words more carefully. _


tckfui said:


> ya hangin low?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Lacy! Just coming by to say hello . Hope you are fantastic.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi lacy doing the same thing as jamie just saying hello. any bud porn cumming lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

tckfui said:


> ya hangin low?


and a little to the left...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 3, 2008)

haha...."planet of the 'no fan' people"...........Damn dirty no fan people....




Guys I'm high. Can't we all just you know....get along? Make love not war. Here are some random pics ^_^


----------



## tckfui (Apr 4, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> haha...."planet of the 'no fan' people"...........Damn dirty no fan people....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure come by my place we can make love anytime ... me so funny

and bring a few of those monster splifs, and chocolate balls 
is this the recipie you follow YouTube - chef chocolate salty balls recipe


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> sure come by my place we can make love anytime ... me so funny
> 
> and bring a few of those monster splifs, and chocolate balls
> is this the recipie you follow YouTube - chef chocolate salty balls recipe


OH great! I have been looking for some ass, how about Sunday? lolz, I will definitely smoke a monster with you! Haha, about those salty balls....yes that the exact recipe ^_^ I follow but no, alas, what you say was an extremely good cupcake. 


loved the youtube vid btw!


----------



## kochab (Apr 4, 2008)

yall are mean. hijacked lacys thread to talk about salty balls....anywho have fun with that....

 
what strain is that lacy. i deffinatly have somewhere that i would love to put one of those


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2008)

Lacy!!!! I'm Back!!!


----------



## kochab (Apr 4, 2008)

Kant said:


> Lacy!!!! I'm Back!!!


where did u go kant?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 4, 2008)

Kant said:


> Lacy!!!! I'm Back!!!


 yeah what the person above said. where did you go?


----------



## tckfui (Apr 4, 2008)

sundays good  
yea I've used the recipie for cupcakes a few times, once I burnt my balls, it wasnt bretty 

sprry for thread jacking lacy, but I'm sure you understand 


and where have you been kant? fighting crime with some silly bird?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

*come out...come out wherever you are...lacy poo????????????*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Hiya Mr. Bong. How are thou this fine wonderful evening?_


bongspit said:


> *come out...come out wherever you are...lacy poo????????????*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hiya Mr. Bong. How are thou this fine wonderful evening?_


*there you are you sneaky little booger....I am working on getting better...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Why? What happened Mr. Bong? Better. i did not know you were ill._


bongspit said:


> *there you are you sneaky little booger....I am working on getting better...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Why? What happened Mr. Bong? Better. i did not know you were ill._


*I'm fine...my middle brother passed away thursday morning...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Hi Jamie Thank you for visiting. _
_I feel fantastic now thank you._


jamiemichelle said:


> Hi Lacy! Just coming by to say hello . Hope you are fantastic.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_OMG Bwwwin. _
_I am going to assume that is a typo_
_cheeky bugger_


bwinn27 said:


> hi lacy doing the same thing as jamie just saying hello. any bud porn cumming lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Haha! Sky! I just love your dear sense of humour._
_Pricelss_


ScarletteSky said:


> haha...."planet of the 'no fan' people"...........Damn dirty no fan people....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_mmmm...monster chocolate balls_
_Now you are talkin_


tckfui said:


> sure come by my place we can make love anytime ... me so funny
> 
> and bring a few of those monster splifs, and chocolate balls
> is this the recipie you follow YouTube - chef chocolate salty balls recipe


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_OMG Sky _



ScarletteSky said:


> OH great! I have been looking for some ass, how about Sunday? lolz, I will definitely smoke a monster with you! Haha, about those salty balls....yes that the exact recipe ^_^ I follow but no, alas, what you say was an extremely good cupcake.
> 
> 
> loved the youtube vid btw!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Ha! Kochab. I don't mean at all. Its all fun_


kochab said:


> yall are mean. hijacked lacys thread to talk about salty balls....anywho have fun with that....
> 
> 
> what strain is that lacy. i deffinatly have somewhere that i would love to put one of those


_That strain is unknown bagseed from a friend but it was good. Not like what I am growing now though Ummmmm_
_It is REALLY hashy tasting and I LOVE hashy taste._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

*OMG!!!!!! ITS Kant!!!*
*The little bud bat*
*Oh where of where have you been.?*
*School. Fun!*


Kant said:


> Lacy!!!! I'm Back!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Haha. tcki_

_Hey you guys can hi-jack my thread anytime._

_Its ALL good _


tckfui said:


> sundays good
> yea I've used the recipie for cupcakes a few times, once I burnt my balls, it wasnt bretty
> 
> sprry for thread jacking lacy, but I'm sure you understand
> ...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

what pages are the picture updates?
too much talking going on this thread i cannot see anypictures of you're grow.
sorry if im asking for too much.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Its all getting chap[[ed down today.*
*I am ona 'hashmaking mission!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Oh yeahhhhhhhh*

*Sorry for all the yadda yadda BUT I am a chich after all What do you expect?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG!!!!!! ITS Kant!!!*
> *The little bud bat*
> *Oh where of where have you been.?*
> *School. Fun!*


Yeah, juggling school and work is rather time consuming but i'm coming back!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 5, 2008)

I had some sticky ick last night that made my brain feel like it was floating in outerspace.......lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

_Wow. I didn't know you went to juggling school._
_Nice to see you Back Kant>_


Kant said:


> Yeah, juggling school and work is rather time consuming but i'm coming back!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

_I have soem really hashy weed that makes me feel the same way. I feel like I struck gold or something._


ScarletteSky said:


> I had some sticky ick last night that made my brain feel like it was floating in outerspace.......lol


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*you all make me sick...smoking your little weed..."oh I got so high" ...well, I am going to eat some ben& jerry's half- baked ice cream....*












*never mind.....*


----------



## tckfui (Apr 5, 2008)

I smoked weed once, it was nasty stuff


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 5, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I smoked weed once, it was nasty stuff


I prefer marijuana myself, those random weeds can be nasty alright...


----------



## bulldog (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I prefer marijuana myself, those random weeds can be nasty alright...


You're dam straight! That poison ivy will fuck you up in a bad way. And tastes pretty bad as well.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you all make me sick...smoking your little weed..."oh I got so high" ...well, I am going to eat some ben& jerry's half- baked ice cream....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well come over and we'll get baked ^_^


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey ,wasn't this Lacy's grow journal back a hundred pages or so? Oh well.... Stoners.....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Haha. No worries. My grow is chopped and in the midst of being smoked....*
*sorry Mr. Bong but it beats the HELL outta your ice cream and I LOVE ice cream*
*I was gonna take pics but I took too many random pics the other day and my battery is dead!*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Hey ,wasn't this Lacy's grow journal back a hundred pages or so? Oh well.... Stoners.....


.....*spaz....*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you all make me sick...smoking your little weed..."oh I got so high" ...well, I am going to eat some ben& jerry's half- baked ice cream....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my fucking favorite.....I want some....damnit because of you I might have to go for a drive hahaha


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Ahh. Mr. Bong. _


bongspit said:


> .....*spaz....*


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

what are us silly stoners doing up at this silly stoner hour?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

Heya Lacy,
How are you doing? Did you chop it all down or what? Is it drying now? How is the hash coming along? I tried it once, the 100% iso alcohol way, by soaking the very ground up cuttings and trimmings and straining it with cheese cloth, but it came out way to crumbly and green, lol. I think I still had too much plant matter in it or something. I want to try the butane way but have to get those things to do it with for the next time I trim and cut my plants down. How much do you think you will get in this harvest? It sure looked like you will have a nice bounty. 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Hi there Chiceh. _
_Gosh I really don't know what I am doing. I saw a thread saying how to make it with a small coffee filter but then you have to violently shake it for 30 minutes wtf???_

_Then I found another thread and got totally lost in it._

_Um...Not sure how much I will get but I do know that I REALLy am liking some of my strains. One kind is like smoking pure chunks of black hash._

_Oh gurl we need to talk._

_Lacy_


Chiceh said:


> Heya Lacy,
> How are you doing? Did you chop it all down or what? Is it drying now? How is the hash coming along? I tried it once, the 100% iso alcohol way, by soaking the very ground up cuttings and trimmings and straining it with cheese cloth, but it came out way to crumbly and green, lol. I think I still had too much plant matter in it or something. I want to try the butane way but have to get those things to do it with for the next time I trim and cut my plants down. How much do you think you will get in this harvest? It sure looked like you will have a nice bounty.
> </IMG></IMG>


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

I smoked some reeally nice black hash last weekend, brought me way back to when there was plenty of it to go around, lol. I wish I could make it that good. If you wanna chat, you know where to find me, lol. 



Lacy said:


> _Hi there Chiceh. _
> _Gosh I really don't know what I am doing. I saw a thread saying how to make it with a small coffee filter but then you have to violently shake it for 30 minutes wtf???_
> 
> _Then I found another thread and got totally lost in it._
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_I;m done!!!_


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 2, 2008)

testing one two..

titting


i mean testing


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Thank you Mr. GK.  I'm just not sure if I can make do with the offer_


Garden Knowm said:


> testing one two..
> 
> titting
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_So I haven't been in this journal for a month or so. I thought I was going to have an outdoor grow this year but that is not happening. We are going away for a long vacation and there my parents are going to be over at our house looking after my cat  and since I do not have my mm card it really would not be fair to subject them to that kind of thing. I have more respect for them than that. _

_Anyway now I have all kinds of plants I now have to flower so I turned back their lights yesterday and will flower them. I have quite a few of them._

_My last harvest was the bomb. I got some of the best weed I have ever grown from it plus I even pollinated soem accidenetally and now have soem killer seeds as well so I am really excited about it all._
_The kaluna plant is amazing and I am so glad i bred that one. Its so potent that it is pinkish purple inside and covered in crystals._
_I have some other that is light green and just crumbles to a fine sweet smokable dust almost and then I have some that tastes just like I am smoking chunks of black hash. _

_Two of the plants in my last harvest I was not happy about so I am using them to make hash along with some other weed material. I made three attempts but have decided to wait until my bubbleator comes in . I heard so many good things aboout them that I just had to get one plus my hash making ability without one SUCKS! _

_I will add some pics of last harvest along with some pics of the new ones presently in flowering stage._


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

damn lacy ...u dont play around hah.....very impressive lacy ............


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_why thank you sir. _

_Here are some pics of the mother plants that are revegging. I gotta find a spot for them somewhere. _


tech209 said:


> damn lacy ...u dont play around hah.....very impressive lacy ............


----------



## We TaRdED (May 2, 2008)

i was going to rep you for sharing your journal, but i have to spread some love

damn... now i have a 140 page thread to read...  subscribed


----------



## mastakoosh (May 2, 2008)

lacy i am excited to watch this journal again cuz it sounds like you got a lotta good stuff going on. the buds from your last harvest sound delicious too


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i was going to rep you for sharing your journal, but i have to spread some love
> 
> damn... now i have a 140 page thread to read...  subscribed


_Well you don't have to read the entire journal. Here;s a quick rundown. _
_Got my 1st MH this year and LOVE it. Bought my first seeds this year so had variety and this was my first indoor crop with the two and it was da BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_



mastakoosh said:


> lacy i am excited to watch this journal again cuz it sounds like you got a lotta good stuff going on. the buds from your last harvest sound delicious too


_Yes Masta. Thanks. I have to admit that my last grow with this 1000 watt MH light was the best weed I have grown yet. I am glad I waited on my decision to buy a light. _

_I love all your funny avatars masta. they are sooo cute _


----------



## bongspit (May 2, 2008)

*why are you kicking your plant???*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 2, 2008)

Lacy!!!! glad to see this journal back! Sorry to hear about no indoor grow but a long vacation sounds good too right? I will be interested to hear how you revegging thing goes i have wanted to try that


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *why are you kicking your plant???*


_These boots are made for walkin' _
_and thats want there gonna do_
_wanna these days these boots are gonna _
_walk all over YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_



kayasgarden said:


> Lacy!!!! glad to see this journal back! Sorry to hear about no indoor grow but a long vacation sounds good too right? I will be interested to hear how you revegging thing goes i have wanted to try _I hadn't left. I just closed my threads.  and nobody could find me. I am also interested in knowing how this revegging is going to go. I just relaized tonight that I have them in 12/12. i have to wait until hubby goes to work Monday and go out and plant them. I hate when I gotta be sneaky twisted: But I don't want them to die. _hat


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Hubby wants me to trade in my 1000 watt light for a 400. _

_NEVER.............................I think I want a divorce. _


----------



## alexdunaba (May 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> testing one two..
> 
> titting
> 
> ...


hehe. When/if you ever come to Cocoa, I'm gonna git you some fine arse kitty.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hubby wants me to trade in my 1000 watt light for a 400. _
> 
> _NEVER.............................I think I want a divorce. _


 really...... that sucks. how come, is the 1000 making the electric bill too high? i hope you get to keep the big 1000 watter. i also thank you and am glad you like some of my avatars.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Yes I hydro bill was 30% higher and iots not the money he is worried aboout. He thinks the cops are goint to come knocking on oour door any time soon.  He is being unltra paranoid is all. I'm just not selling it. _

_Yes your avatars are always hilarious. _


mastakoosh said:


> really...... that sucks. how come, is the 1000 making the electric bill too high? i hope you get to keep the big 1000 watter. i also thank you and am glad you like some of my avatars.


----------



## FatTony420 (May 4, 2008)

Hey lacy

Sort of new to the forums but I just wanted to check out your grows. Youve got one hell of a green thumb if ive ever seen one! Your plants looks extremely dank. Im still on my first grow so I shall be looking at journals such as yours for inspiration.

Ha ha roll a joint and then sit him down and explain just how important this 1000 watt'er really is to you.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Hey lacy
> 
> Sort of new to the forums but I just wanted to check out your grows. Youve got one hell of a green thumb if ive ever seen one! Your plants looks extremely dank. Im still on my first grow so I shall be looking at journals such as yours for inspiration.
> 
> Ha ha roll a joint and then sit him down and explain just how important this 1000 watt'er really is to you.


_why thanks tony. I've been told I have a very green thumb but my thumbs still look very fresh toned to me. _

_And yes I am keeping the light. There was no discussion. _

_Thanks for visiting. _


----------



## bulldog (May 4, 2008)

Glad to see you reopened your old journal Lacy! I shall be watching and taking notes.


----------



## HoLE (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes I hydro bill was 30% higher and iots not the money he is worried aboout. He thinks the cops are goint to come knocking on oour door any time soon.  He is being unltra paranoid is all. I'm just not selling it. _
> 
> _Yes your avatars are always hilarious. _


tell him the divorce papers are in the mail,,get out,,,you want half of his pension,,,,and Equalization,,,,I'll bet he finds the thousand watter wayyyyyyy cheaper,,,,lookin good,,and happy growin Lacy

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Glad to see you reopened your old journal Lacy! I shall be watching and taking notes.


_Yes me too.  Thanks bulldog. Your jounral is looking quite nice as well. _



HoLE said:


> tell him the divorce papers are in the mail,,get out,,,you want half of his pension,,,,and Equalization,,,,I'll bet he finds the thousand watter wayyyyyyy cheaper,,,,lookin good,,and happy growin Lacy
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


_yes and half of the house and property which is worth some ....so yeah I AM keeping the 1000 watter. _

_"cause when the woman ain't happy.....................NOBODY's happy._

__


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hubby wants me to trade in my 1000 watt light for a 400. _
> 
> _NEVER.............................I think I want a divorce. _


 
I agree.... plus women always rule what happens in the household... tell him to get it together! 

Hope all is well Lacy!! Thought about ya today, so I thought Id pop my head in and say hi!!!!! .


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*Exactly Jamie. Thanks for the support gurlfriend.*
*Yeah. I am keeping the light. I kicked up hell. *
*And nobody wants an ANGRY nagging woman in their face. *

*Thanks for stopping by jamie. Its always nice seeing your smiling face. *omen always rule what happens in the household... tell him to get it together! 

Hope all is well Lacy!! Thought about ya today, so I thought Id pop my head in and say hi!!!!! .[/quote]


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 5, 2008)

nice grow...


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_thank you sir._
_I should update my pictures. _


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> nice grow...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 5, 2008)

that would be lovely.
i admire women who smoke weed


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Well now that I feel so special I will take some pics just for you. _
_Thanks. I smoke lots of weed. _


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> that would be lovely.
> i admire women who smoke weed


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_sorry but I can't take pics right now as the lights aren't on yet. I can't even see what I am taking. _

_I'll do it later on today._


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

*ypu need to get out of bed and take those pics for us lazy...excuse me...lacy*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Yes sir. _

_I is being a lazy pervette this morning. _

_Be right back with pics._


bongspit said:


> *ypu need to get out of bed and take those pics for us lazy...excuse me...lacy*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Ok so this is day 5 of flowering and some have already started. _
_I had to set up an extra table because they are growing so fast. _
_The mothers are doing extremely well and are back but I have to get them out of there because I set the lights back. Damn it. I forgot. _

_I should do that today. Anyway here are some pics._

_Oh and Mr. Bong? Have you ever seen the movie "the worlds fastest ninja?"_


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok so this is day 5 of flowering and some have already started. _
> _I had to set up an extra table because they are growing so fast. _
> _The mothers are doing extremely well and are back but I have to get them out of there because I set the lights back. Damn it. I forgot. _
> 
> ...


*looking good lacy...I have not seen that movie, dear*


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_exacellent. Well you are gonna see it now. _
_Perfect!!!! _
_Thanks_


bongspit said:


> *looking good lacy...I have not seen that movie, dear*


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _exacellent. Well you are gonna see it now. _
> _Perfect!!!! _
> _Thanks_


*okey dokey....*


----------



## bulldog (May 5, 2008)

Lacy! 
What is that filthy stuff you have quoted? Have you been hanging around that pervert Fdd again? Oh, and what is a KAK?


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Yes you are right. that fiflthy stuff I have quoted is from fdd2blk_
_and no I don't hang around him. yuck and bulldog._

_I think when he writes the word kak its because he is too scared to write cock. Of I forgot....its only because he is much more mature than the rest of us. _


bulldog said:


> Lacy!
> What is that filthy stuff you have quoted? Have you been hanging around that pervert Fdd again? Oh, and what is a KAK?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes you are right. that fiflthy stuff I have quoted is from fdd2blk_
> _and no I don't hang around him. yuck and bulldog._
> 
> _I think when he writes the word kak its because he is too scared to write cock. Of I forgot....its only because he is much more mature than the rest of us. _


actually it's gk that's uses the word KAK. i was mocking him, duh.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Like I give a shit. _


fdd2blk said:


> actually it's gk that's uses the word KAK. i was mocking him, duh.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 7, 2008)

Oh wow Lacy... this reminds me of Kauai for some reason, "the garden isle" WOW ur plants look just fanstastic.






Lacy said:


> _Ok so this is day 5 of flowering and some have already started. _
> _I had to set up an extra table because they are growing so fast. _
> _The mothers are doing extremely well and are back but I have to get them out of there because I set the lights back. Damn it. I forgot. _
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

hey lacy i was just stopping by to see how things are going for you.


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

............................................




jamiemichelle said:


> Oh wow Lacy... this reminds me of Kauai for some reason, "the garden isle" WOW ur plants look just fanstastic.





mastakoosh said:


> hey lacy i was just stopping by to see how things are going for you.


.


............................................


----------



## Zekedogg (May 10, 2008)

HI


----------



## HATCH (May 10, 2008)

Your Plant's are Picture Of Perfection!!!!!

Couldn't Be any more Healthier or Vibrant!!!! I will have to spend some time reading this Long Ass Thread, To find some of Your Secrete's.


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> HI


*Hi Zeke DAWGGGGGGGGG!!!!*



HATCH said:


> Your Plant's are Picture Of Perfection!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't Be any more Healthier or Vibrant!!!! I will have to spend some time reading this Long Ass Thread, To find some of Your Secrete's.


* Thank you sir. Or you can just ask. I'm not beyond helping people. *


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

*I need help....*


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_What kind of help are you talking about Mr. Bong? _

_I like your new avatar pic.  They're cute._


_I have successfully vegged two healthy mothers and are gonna plant them in my lilac garden tomorrow. I didn't ask. I just told him that I am planting them and he laughed and went fishing._

_Waaa hoooo I get two females.  Plants that is. _
_I decided to just be grateful for what I have._

_I'll take some new pics of my plants soon. They are really in flowering mode now. _


bongspit said:


> *I need help....*


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _What kind of help are you talking about Mr. Bong? _
> 
> _I like your new avatar pic.  They're cute._
> 
> ...


*making the big buds like Lacy....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_I can help you get big buds like me. _
_You know I would help you wiht anything Mr. Bong. _
_Ok ....just about anything. _


_My plants have started their flowering and I pulled out two more males but still have had a good male to female ratio. _

_They have just been watered and the lights are still off so they area tad droopy ._

_I burned one of them badly by not paying enough attention and it started growing into the light so I had to take the big plants down from the table and now have all the smaller ones there. _

_Here are some pics and I will include the burnt one.  poor plant. What a neglectful mother I was. _


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

......................................


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

*Lookin' good Lacykins....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*Thank you Jimmy spazzzzzzzzz*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Lookin' good Lacykins....*


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ......................................


*dudette....I am thinkn the marijuana plant has taken a liken to you...*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_You think so Mr. Bong??? I have many females flowering now. _
_I like the dudette thing _
_All nature takes a liking to me. Its just the humans who don't. _


bongspit said:


> *dudette....I am thinkn the marijuana plant has taken a liken to you...*


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _You think so Mr. Bong??? I have many females flowering now. _
> _I like the dudette thing _
> _All nature takes a liking to me. Its just the humans who don't. _


*awwwww.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

.....................................................


bongspit said:


> *awwwww.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

..............................................................


bongspit said:


> *awwwww.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

*I'm at the move the plants every two seconds stage to catch maximum sun. Then inside for artificial light. It's a pain In the ass but worth it....I got to get a digital camera..............It's good to be in grow season...now I can start my hot pepper
crop too......
*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_............................_


Twistyman said:


> *I'm at the move the plants every two seconds stage to catch maximum sun. Then inside for artificial light. It's a pain In the ass but worth it....I got to get a digital camera*
> 
> 
> *..............yep sure thing. *
> ...


----------



## Alto (May 12, 2008)

Hi Lacy
Im not too late for the bud pictures am I?
No? good....
Gonna just subscribe then and watch
My plants just went into flower as well =)


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

Hey Lacykin is that yer dawg??


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_yes._


jimmyspaz said:


> Hey Lacykin is that yer dawg??


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _yes._


*that's a picture of Lacy during a full moon.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*There isn't really a lot to show. They are only 12 days into flowering but the lights are on now and I have some better pictures.*

*I had two hermie's  *


Alto said:


> Hi Lacy
> Im not too late for the bud pictures am I?
> No? good....
> Gonna just subscribe then and watch
> My plants just went into flower as well =)


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Yeah....I'm the warewolf-tress_


bongspit said:


> *that's a picture of Lacy during a full moon.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *There isn't really a lot to show. They are only 12 days into flowering but the lights are on now and I have some better pictures.*
> 
> *I had two hermie's  *


*they are looking really nice dudette...*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Thank you Mr. Bong. _


bongspit said:


> *they are looking really nice dudette...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah....I'm the warewolf-tress_


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 12, 2008)

They look nice and healthy...


----------



## overfiend (May 12, 2008)

Lookin Good. How'd Your Hash Makin Come Out


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*Yep..thats how I look at the strike of 12:00*
*But of couse much more furroooooooocious*
*Some people are even scared of me*


Twistyman said:


>


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yep..thats how I look at the strike of 12:00*
> *But of couse much more furroooooooocious*
> *Some people are even scared of me*


*I aint scared....*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_thank you_


CALIGROWN said:


> They look nice and healthy...





overfiend said:


> Lookin Good. How'd Your Hash Makin Come Out


_I have ended my hash making experimenting_
_In fact....I don't care if I see or hear the wordz hash or balls ever again.  _

_Maybe some other time. _


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*Thats cause you're a REAL man...*


bongspit said:


> *I aint scared....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2008)

lacy as always your plants are looking perfect. i also like the seductive look in your eyes on your post.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Thank you and thank you  I think _



mastakoosh said:


> lacy as always your plants are looking perfect. i also like the seductive look in your eyes on your post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

LACY! Why can't I pm you? lol, I wanted to answer you (the answer being that I would NEVER ignore you my love, I just haven't been on a lot since my birthday). Do you want me to just post what I was going to PM you here?

 I love you Lacy, if I ignored any posts you directed at me, trust it's only cuz I only seem to get on for a little while at random times lately.


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Awww wikid gurl. I missed you _
_I thought you were ignoring me _
_ I saw that you had a good time on your birthday. I figured maybe you were a tad hung over or something. A slight possibility being your BD and all. _

_Yeah my pm box got filled so I opened it and was getting too many pm so I closed it again. It has nothing to do with you._

_I went away up north for a while also and had a great time. I hadn't seen my parents since last october so I wanted to pay them a visit before they went away again. _

_Its good to see you back wikid gurl.  _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LACY! Why can't I pm you? lol, I wanted to answer you (the answer being that I would NEVER ignore you my love, I just haven't been on a lot since my birthday). Do you want me to just post what I was going to PM you here?
> 
> I love you Lacy, if I ignored any posts you directed at me, trust it's only cuz I only seem to get on for a little while at random times lately.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

yeah, lol, in my family, you're birthday kinda lasts a few days. Because everyone can't celebrate with you at once. I have groups of friends who I absolutely keep seperated, because they can't get along. We tried it ONCE, for one of my birthdays...yeah, my two best friends started fighting. Not bueno. 

Sunday I went to brunch and all, and yeah, discovered just how BOMB eggs benedict are....*closes my eyes to remember the bombiness*

That's cool that you went to see your parents. I love my mom, I couldn't imagine not seeing her since last october


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> yeah, lol, in my family, you're birthday kinda lasts a few days. Because everyone can't celebrate with you at once. I have groups of friends who I absolutely keep seperated, because they can't get along. We tried it ONCE, for one of my birthdays...yeah, my two best friends started fighting. Not bueno. _Wow. Celebrate your birthday for a few days. Thats sounds nice.  Yes groups of people are usually difficult in any family. Throw a handful of friends in and ...yeah I get it._
> 
> Sunday I went to brunch and all, and yeah, discovered just how BOMB eggs benedict are....*closes my eyes to remember the bombiness*_Ummmm.....I can't even remember that last time I had eggs benedict. Now that is one tasty dish. Oh now I am hungry. _
> 
> That's cool that you went to see your parents. I love my mom, I couldn't imagine not seeing her since last october


_I would see my parents more often but they travel for more than half the year. They were down south for the winter and only just came back a while ago. I love my mom too and wish I could see them more often._
_I haven't seen my brother in about 4 years at least. _

_Anyway wikid chick. I am going to bed now. I had a busy day._
_Talk to you later gurl._

_Have fun_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

Night Lacy!


----------



## Alto (May 13, 2008)

They do look very healthy
I am sure you will have more to show before long.


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _thank you_
> 
> _I have ended my hash making experimenting_
> _In fact....I don't care if I see or hear the wordz hash or balls ever again.  _
> ...


*

Don't do that Miss Lacy...You were close...Only a little tweeking and voila....heebs..I bet when you started growing it didn't all work out at first, but just LOOK at your crops now....Magnifique !!! Me thinks that with a little more work you can turn your green thumb into a brownish
green thumb......(not the finger through the toilet paper brownish green)**You will overcome *


----------



## daddychrisg (May 13, 2008)

You are off to a great start as usual Lacy! Your youngens are lookin great....


----------



## bongspit (May 17, 2008)

I guess Lacy is not talking to us anymore....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 17, 2008)

Look at one of Lacy's posts. Notice that her rep scales are gone? And so is her av....

*sniffles and goes off to mourn the loss of my Lacy*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 17, 2008)

hmmmm whats up with that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

she's back now.


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

Where is Lacy? Oh Lacy where are you?


----------



## happygrits (May 19, 2008)

Just read the whole journal Lacy you can't disappear now!!! What happened?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

i think she got banned


----------



## happygrits (May 19, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## Lacy (May 19, 2008)

_Thanks a lot Alot. Yes I do have some more pics to show but I will do that in another post. _


Alto said:


> They do look very healthy
> I am sure you will have more to show before long.





Twistyman said:


> *Don't do that Miss Lacy...You were close...Only a little tweeking and voila....heebs..I bet when you started growing it didn't all work out at first, but just LOOK at your crops now....Magnifique !!! Me thinks that with a little more work you can turn your green thumb into a brownish*
> *green thumb......(not the finger through the toilet paper brownish green)**You will overcome Hey Twisty My friend . Yes I have some new info and recipes that I got recently so I will give it another shot. I'm not one to quit and give up. *





daddychrisg said:


> You are off to a great start as usual Lacy! Your youngens are lookin great....


*Hey there Daddy Chris. *
*Gosh you only show up once in a while but you always say hello to me. Thanks so much. *



bongspit said:


> I guess Lacy is not talking to us anymore....






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Look at one of Lacy's posts. Notice that her rep scales are gone? And so is her av....
> 
> *sniffles and goes off to mourn the loss of my Lacy*


*I missed you too gurlfriend. *



Bamm Bamm said:


> hmmmm whats up with that?





LoudBlunts said:


> she's back now.





Chiceh said:


> Where is Lacy? Oh Lacy where are you?





happygrits said:


> Just read the whole journal Lacy you can't disappear now!!! What happened?





jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i think she got banned





happygrits said:


> What happened?


 
*Thank you all for stopping by. Sorry but I was 'away'*


----------



## bongspit (May 19, 2008)

*hey Lacykins....you been gone for a while...we need pics.....how are your girls doin....




*


----------



## Lacy (May 19, 2008)

_Here are some more pics of my plants. They are 19 days into flowering now. _


----------



## bongspit (May 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Here are some more pics of my plants. They are 19 days into flowering now. _


*those are looking great poo...you have the touch...*


----------



## Lacy (May 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey Lacykins....you been gone for a while...we need pics.....how are your girls doin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 19, 2008)

They look healthy....


----------



## Lacy (May 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *those are looking great poo...you have the touch...*


*Thank you kindly Mr. Bong. *


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

Hi we have never spoken but I have red your journel and a lot of your post! Just wanted to say Im glad to see the ban is lifted!! I enjoy your post.


----------



## wackymack (May 19, 2008)

welcome back,miss ya.ur plants are lookin b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Lacy (May 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> They look healthy....





hothousemary said:


> Hi we have never spoken but I have red your journel and a lot of your post! Just wanted to say Im glad to see the ban is lifted!! I enjoy your post.





wackymack said:


> welcome back,miss ya.ur plants are lookin b-e-a-utiful


_Gosh guys. I feel so loved  Thank you so kindly. _


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

i cant see riu being the same without the queen of green. welcome back lacy. i am sitting here thinking that i have never seen a bad or sickly plant from lacy. once again great plants lacykins poo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

*tackles Lacykins to the ground and smothers her in I-missed-you love*

lol, welcome back woman. Plants are looking mucho bueno.


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_OMG. Its the wikidy wikid. Hey gurl.  I missed you so much. I cried and cried for days and sang ......._


_"Oh gurl.....I'd be in trouble if ya left me now....._
_Cause I dunno whereeeeeeeeeeeee to look for love....._
_I just don't know how........_
_Ohhhhhh gurrrlllllllllllllll"  (sniff sniff)_


_But I is back now _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles Lacykins to the ground and smothers her in I-missed-you love*
> 
> lol, welcome back woman. Plants are looking mucho bueno.


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_Well yeahhhhhhhhh........_
_Thats exactly what I thought too._
_Ahh thanks masta. _


mastakoosh said:


> i cant see riu being the same without the queen of green. welcome back lacy. i am sitting here thinking that i have never seen a bad or sickly plant from lacy. once again great plants lacykins poo.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Here are some more pics of my plants. They are 19 days into flowering now. _


very nice~~~~~
you just look like you're few weeks behind me.
looking very familiar in characteristics though lacy.
short, squat, bushy, and very green lol
keep up the hard work. 
and hope you had a good vacation
-Jason


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

...................


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> very nice~~~~~
> you just look like you're few weeks behind me.
> looking very familiar in characteristics though lacy.
> short, squat, bushy, and very green lol
> ...


----------



## Alto (May 20, 2008)

Just a week or so ahead of me Lacy
Your girls are looking very healthy
My plants are all mystery strains
I got a Mega Mix that was not marked
so I have never known what they were
We may be able to tell as they mature


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*OMG Alto. I did the exact same thing. I ordered my first known seeds ever but got a 'mixed' selection.  The only trouble is they weren't labelled to I had to guess at what I had. Not easy.*

*Then the last time I ordered seeds and made sure to label all my pots  and then when I transplanted ......I got them all missed up again. *

* DOH!!!!!!!!!*







Alto said:


> Just a week or so ahead of me Lacy
> Your girls are looking very healthy
> My plants are all mystery strains
> I got a Mega Mix that was not marked
> ...


----------



## Alto (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG Alto. I did the exact same thing. I ordered my first known seeds ever but got a 'mixed' selection.  The only trouble is they weren't labelled to I had to guess at what I had. Not easy.*


Yeah not knowing what would grow best I went with the shotgun approach.
I have a package of Grenadine Seeds from Dr Greenthumb for next time.
Also, No 7 in my current grow is one of those seeds too, so I know what to expect from them later on.


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_I just wanted some selection and still don't regret my purchase because that is exactly what I got and its all good. _

_Thanks fot the link. I'll check it out._


Alto said:


> Yeah not knowing what would grow best I went with the shotgun approach.
> I have a package of Grenadine Seeds from Dr Greenthumb for next time.
> Also, No 7 in my current grow is one of those seeds too, so I know what to expect from them later on.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Welcome home Lacy, glad to see you back where you belong!!*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Awww shucks Jimmy. Wow! I feel so loved. *
*Thank you so much. I love and missed you guys so very much. *
*I hope that doesn't scare you.  Its not like I am gonna hunt ya down and kill you or anything. *




*Need I add that ' I AM ONLY KIDDING:.???*



*Sorry I just had to add that. *


**




jimmyspaz said:


> *Welcome home Lacy, glad to see you back where you belong!!*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

Lacy heres a trich shot of hashberry *"For You" *





you should really read the manual.
you'd be amazed what a difference it makes
what kind of camera are you using?
cheers
-jason


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Wow Jason.  Talk about bud porn!!! *
*Now that is sexy as hell. *
*Yes you are right. I really need to read the manual. *
*I actually have it sitting right here beside me on my computer desk.*

*Canon Power Shot A570 IS*

*I also have an even better panasonic somewhere. *
*Ok you have inspired and encouraged me to read up on it. I am going to do that today just for you. *
*Well for me too. *
*Thanks buddy*


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Lacy heres a trich shot of hashberry *"For You" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

Big Gulp, 155 Pages.!!! Please Lacy Could U Give A Retard A Good Jump In Point.??? Please.... ! Am Reading From The Beg. Tho, Not Lazy Here. Just Want To Turbo Catchup On Your Ops... "tap....tap....smack!, Does This Vcr Have A Ff. Lol ....db.


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*No worries *
*Basically I started a 2nd grow in this same journal and they are a mixed variety and are 19 days into flowering.*
*Thanks for stopping by. *


B. THC R+D said:


> Big Gulp, 155 Pages.!!! Please Lacy Could U Give A Retard A Good Jump In Point.??? Please.... ! Am Reading From The Beg. Tho, Not Lazy Here. Just Want To Turbo Catchup On Your Ops... "tap....tap....smack!, Does This Vcr Have A Ff. Lol ....db.


----------



## HoLE (May 20, 2008)

nice too see ya around,,,harvesting my https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48123-new-beginning.html tonight,,hope ya can pop by

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_Hiya HoLe. Thank you.  and yes of course I will visit your journal. _
_I will most definitey stop by._



HoLE said:


> nice too see ya around,,,harvesting my https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48123-new-beginning.html tonight,,hope ya can pop by
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## kayasgarden (May 20, 2008)

hey lacy those your plants are lookin great as always!!! hope your other plants are doing well also i just tilled a 20 by 30 foot space for a new perenial garden!!! I have no clematis but you have inspired me to plant some


----------



## Lacy (May 21, 2008)

_Well nice to see you kaya. Haven't seen you in a bit._

_That sounds like a nie size garden._

_Yes my clematis are coming up this year but some are really late and the ones that should have come back on old wood didn't. I guess we had an extra cold winter or something. I thought I lost them but they are just nehind is all. I have one alpine clematis almost flowering and many others with buds. _
_Yesterday we went out and got all out annuals._
_I even got some black eye susie vines. I just love them but have never gotten them before. Now I will have the black eyed susies climbing up the front lattice along with the purple jackmanni. It is going to look stunning._
_I also got my usual wave petunias. Two full flats of them to plant all around in spots here are there and my plants._
_And finally I got a big beautiful basket full of flowers. That is hanging outside under one of our maple trees out front._
_I'll take pics of it all later._




kayasgarden said:


> hey lacy those your plants are lookin great as always!!! hope your other plants are doing well also i just tilled a 20 by 30 foot space for a new perenial garden!!! I have no clematis but you have inspired me to plant some


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

lacy, lol, that song was so cute. I misseded you so!


----------



## Lacy (May 21, 2008)

*I missed you too. *
*delete delete delete.....*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lacy, lol, that song was so cute. I misseded you so!


----------



## kayasgarden (May 21, 2008)

i love all of your pics lacy, id love to see Glad to hear you are enjoying the weather we could still get frost here im scared to do annuals yet. I have alot of work to finish for school but in a few weeks i want to post some pics of the chickens and some of my flower gardens. I should get to it speak of school work if i was motivated i could be done already Hope you and your family are well


----------



## Lacy (May 21, 2008)

_Thanks Kaya. I just came back in from planting some of my petunias. I is an overcast type of day today with sun showers. A great day for transplanting but a bit on the cool side. _
_I also just put a weed plant between my purple sandcherry bush and my Dr. Rupple clematis. I have dug a couple of other holes for some others to put out and I hope the revery back ok. I am sure they will do fine. One if already climatized but the others are not yet. _

_I will take pics of my flowers and put them in my "waaaa hoooo its spring " thread. _
_And I'd love to see your pics also. Take care kaya_
_Later gurl_


kayasgarden said:


> i love all of your pics lacy, id love to see Glad to hear you are enjoying the weather we could still get frost here im scared to do annuals yet. I have alot of work to finish for school but in a few weeks i want to post some pics of the chickens and some of my flower gardens. I should get to it speak of school work if i was motivated i could be done already Hope you and your family are well


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 22, 2008)

Hey Lacy,

Whoa, you're popular. You're like the prom queen of growing.

Thanks for stopping by my journal. I've actually been following your journal a bit because my plants are about the same number of days into flowering as yours (although your plants look waaaay healthier/better than mine.) 

Race you to the finish!


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> Hey Lacy,
> 
> Whoa, you're popular. You're like the prom queen of growing.*I am? *
> *Yeah so I have been told. *
> ...


*Well thats cool. You're ON!!!*


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*I need to learn how to take close because these pics don't do them justice.*


----------



## Alto (May 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I need to learn how to take close because these pics don't do them justice.*


Pictures look great Lacy, girls are getting big.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

Close Up Are Easy, Do We Need To Talk Cam. The Only Way Yur Pic's Dont Do Justice!!!..... Is I Cant Smell Them. Very Nice Girlfriend, Prom Queen Elite, So Your On The Committee. Were's Are Smell-o-vision Then...huh???
Cause The Scratch And Sniff, Has Faded On My Moniter. Lol Db.
Me A Tease, U Got To Be Kidding, Now Who's That! Calling The Kettle Blk. Lol.


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

Alto said:


> Pictures look great Lacy, girls are getting big.





B. THC R+D said:


> Close Up Are Easy, Do We Need To Talk Cam. The Only Way Yur Pic's Dont Do Justice!!!..... Is I Cant Smell Them. Very Nice Girlfriend, Prom Queen Elite, So Your On The Committee. Were's Are Smell-o-vision Then...huh???
> Cause The Scratch And Sniff, Has Faded On My Moniter. Lol Db.
> Me A Tease, U Got To Be Kidding, Now Who's That! Calling The Kettle Blk. Lol.


*Thanks again guys. I would give you some more rep but since I repped you the other day I can't rep you for a while.*

*But still....thanks a;; the same. Much appeciated. *


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*Hey guys. Thanks so much for helping me get my 3rd red square. *
*I just realized I had it this morning. *

*waaaaaaa hoooooooooooooo. *

*I'm loved. *

* 

Later*


----------



## Chiceh (May 22, 2008)

Looking great girlfriend. How is your outdoor coming? Are you planning on putting lots out this year.


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

_Hey gurl. No I can't this year. _
_We are going away across the country to vivit the inlaws so hubby made me flower all my plants.  Even the babies. _
_I snuck one out yesterday and planted it. I had it outside climatizing and finally plopped it in the ground. HUbby knows it's there and just laughs and says I hope your mother doesn't mind._

_My mom is coming over to look after my cat cause I can't __ take her.
Plus we need to have someone feed the fish. Ourt neighbours kindly offered but I know my mom really wants to do this._

_I haven't heard anything about my mm card yet but I am going to plant a few and just come out and ask here how she feels about it._
_If she doesn't like it then I will have to pull them. _

_Thats my fun growing summer. _

_How are yours doing. I vivit your journal the other day but you're slacking off on the updates gurl_


Chiceh said:


> Looking great girlfriend. How is your outdoor coming? Are you planning on putting lots out this year.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*So I was really behind with transplanting my girls into their neutral potting soil. I ran out of the it and had to go to the hydroponics store and pick up some more and that stuff is heavy.  It must weigh at least 30 some odd pounds or so.*

*Anyway I finally got my plants outside on the deck and did the needed transplants. I left most of them outside last night and this morning gave them a shower. They are now sunbathing on the deck. They aren't looking the greatest in shape but this is new to them so they responded accordingly. *

*A lot of you have mentioned that I don't add enough details to my journal so I am going to add that:*

*Deedlings- I start my seeds off with: Miracle-Gro Seed Starting (potting mix) which is a 0.0-0.01-0.0. I put the seeds directly into the mix *
*and when I begin to see sprouts they go under cfl's - I have 2 growlux - bulbs which give off more orange and red light spectrum and 2 daylight bulbs which give off more blue spectrum so the combination works good as it is balanced. *
*Nutes - DNF - for seedlings and cuttings 2-0-2*

*Lights- 18/6 - only because I believe that plants can only absorb 15 to 16 hours max. *

*Temperature of room - 18 to 20 at night 24 to 26 during the day*

*Humidity is anywhere from 38 to 54%*

*Vegging_After 2 or weeks - I transplant into bigger pots and then use Miracle Gro Moisture Control 18-18-18 and after a month a start to feed them extra nutes using DNF which stands for Dutch Nutrient Formula - it is a water soluble solution that is organic based and is more specific for marijuana ...bat poop and stuff*
*Then put them under my smaller MH lights.*

*Flowering-I veg for about 2 or 3 months and again switch my potting mix but to one with a neutral base. I perfer to use a premium mix called PRO-MIX. *
*When I transplant for flowering I put them into much bigger pots. I water them well 1st add the new neutral potting soil , water that well and then transplant. If I am going to do this outside, I do it either at night or very early morning.*

*Nutes: DNF For flowerin called BLOOM - 2 8-8*

*The plants don't need as much nitrogen at this point but need more phosphate and potash hence the end numbers now higher than the first. *

*Here are some pics I took last night and just a while ago.*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Very Nice Girl, But What? Color Are The Pots There In....lol Db.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Haha funny man. *

*Assorted colours of course. Some pinks, some green, some peach, some white some black........bet you didn't expect that?*



B. THC R+D said:


> Very Nice Girl, But What? Color Are The Pots There In....lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haha funny man. *
> 
> *Assorted colours of course. Some pinks, some green, some peach, some white some black........bet you didn't expect that?*


ALITTLE BIT OF ME....!!! I WAS HOPING FOR IT... I HAVE A VERY OPEN MIND, ONE OF MY BIGGEST INTEREST WITH YOU IS YOUR GENDER,,,, WITCH I REALLY COULD CARE LESS ABOUT... BUT ITS LIKE THIS, IVE TAKEN PSYC. AND SOC. CLASSES, YOUR A TOTAL CAPABLE WOMEN, REALLY WONT TO SEE HOW THE OTHIER SIDE DOSE IT...!!! ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN YOU SEE THE WOMAN, THROWING A HARLEY AROUND ON THE STREETS, "IM LIKE DAMMMM, U GO- GET SOME, SHT. GIRL" LIKE A BROTHER...!!! OK WITH THAT SAID, YOUR GROW ROOMS HAVE GOT TO BE DIFF. JUST BECAUSE OF YOUR GENDER. WITCH, IF ANY MALE THINKS HE CANT LEARN FROM THIS IS, WELL SILLY/STUPID...!
YOU THOUGHT PROCESSES ARE DIFF. PATERN AND DESIGN, YOUR PLANT HANDLING HAS GOT TO BE MORE GENTLE... AND THATS JUST THE BEGINING,,, NOT TO MENTION YOU GRO THE SHT. GIRL, AND HAVE A VERY NICE PRODUCTIVE GREENTHUMB...!!! IM STILL KINDA NEW HERE, BUT U DONT SEE TO MANY FEMALES KICKING ASS AT THIS, MOSTLY THE APPT. DWELLER "CHIC", AND THERE FLUFFY CUTE.... SEE "BORING" U GOT STYLE, AND LACYKINS, IS NOT A DUDE !!! AND THE COLORS I REALLY WAS HOPING FOR, CHECK ONE GUYS JOURNAL EXCEPT MINE AND THERE RUST, BLACK, OR USTA BE BLACK....LOL SO ON THAT NOTE,,, BLAH BLAH BLAH, VERY INTERESTED IN HOW THE OTHIER SIDE GETS IT DONE.
DB.  @ LACYKINS"


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*They loved the change. I going to leave them on the deck overnight and bring them in tomorrow afternoon. *

*The temperature change sure caused the leaves to do some funny things but they will be fine. *


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

.............................


B. THC R+D said:


> ALITTLE BIT OF ME....!!! I WAS HOPING FOR IT... I HAVE A VERY OPEN MIND, ONE OF MY BIGGEST INTEREST WITH YOU IS YOUR GENDER,,,, WITCH I REALLY COULD CARE LESS ABOUT...*OK.* BUT ITS LIKE THIS, IVE TAKEN PSYC. AND SOC. CLASSES, *and you still have an interest in me? * YOUR A TOTAL CAPABLE WOMEN, REALLY WONT TO SEE HOW THE OTHIER SIDE DOSE IT...!!! ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN YOU SEE THE WOMAN, THROWING A HARLEY AROUND ON THE STREETS, "IM LIKE DAMMMM, *Well I don't have a harley I have a kawasaki*U GO- GET SOME, SHT. GIRL" LIKE A BROTHER...!!! OK WITH THAT SAID, *Now that flew over my head. *YOUR GROW ROOMS HAVE GOT TO BE DIFF. JUST BECAUSE OF YOUR GENDER. WITCH, IF ANY MALE THINKS HE CANT LEARN FROM THIS IS, WELL SILLY/STUPID...!
> YOU THOUGHT PROCESSES ARE DIFF.* oh yeahhhhhhhhhh...they're 'different' alright. * PATERN AND DESIGN, YOUR PLANT HANDLING HAS GOT TO BE MORE GENTLE... AND THATS JUST THE BEGINING,,, NOT TO MENTION YOU GRO THE SHT. GIRL, AND HAVE A VERY NICE PRODUCTIVE GREENTHUMB...!!! IM STILL KINDA NEW HERE, BUT U DONT SEE TO MANY FEMALES KICKING ASS AT THIS, MOSTLY THE APPT. DWELLER "CHIC", AND THERE FLUFFY CUTE.... *They are? Well I rather like fluffy cute. *SEE "BORING" U GOT STYLE,*Now you got that RIGHT!!!! I do have style. * AND LACYKINS, IS NOT A DUDE !!! AND THE COLORS I REALLY WAS HOPING FOR, CHECK ONE GUYS JOURNAL EXCEPT MINE AND THERE RUST, BLACK, OR USTA BE BLACK_*...Yawn..... boring .*_LOL SO ON THAT NOTE,,, BLAH BLAH BLAH, VERY INTERESTED IN HOW THE OTHIER SIDE GETS IT DONE.
> DB.  @ LACYKINS"


*Ok I think you are giving me far too much credit here and you don't have to suck up to me for me to like you. *

*I think one of the reasons why i do so well with the plants is being I love looking after them. They offer unconditional love in my opinion and don't care what I look like or what kind of mood I am in so it's all good.*

*Yes I suppose I am gentler with them than most men might be but I am not so sure my grow room is any different than a grow room of the male gender. *

*I know when I was outside today working on the plants I came in and had a nap. When I got up and let the dogs outside they must have spooked a pheasent because if flew up into our kitchen window. I went out and saweit lying there on the ground. The dogs were going up to it and jumping back  I didn't know what to do so I ran in and woke hubby up *
*He came and I said it was stonedead and when I almost start crying he then laughs at me. *

*He then gets on the phone and calls his father laughing saying that if I wasn't here he would have eaten it. wtf?  His father says he would too.  So I told hubby that we will wrap it up and send it to him via canada post. *

*Hubby says that I add too much emotion to everything. Well yeahhhh....I'm a chick. I can't change that. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*WOOT THERE SHE IS*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Twisty dude!!!!*

*Down boy down. Now where's my whip*


* looks like twisty is in a twisted mood this evening  LOL!!!!*


Twistyman said:


> *WOOT THERE SHE IS*


----------



## bongspit (May 23, 2008)

*I think Lacy's plants are looking fine....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think Lacy's plants are looking fine....*


*What plants....** ... plants.....plants.....we don't need no stinking plants.........

*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

_Yeah I ahve to agree. They do look f-i-n-e-. _

_Hey what wif the underline? _
_Opps_


bongspit said:


> *I think Lacy's plants are looking fine....*


----------



## Seamaiden (May 23, 2008)

Ctrl + u. I've got to get mine repotted soon, but after doing a wee bit of reading I want to have a pH meter before I do it. If I don't, then.. wah.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think Lacy's plants are looking fine....*






Twistyman said:


> *What plants....** ... plants.....plants.....we don't need no stinking plants.........*


*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! Twisty.  Thats funny.*
*I want some of those funny faces but I think it would shut my 'puter down*


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 23, 2008)

sexy plants!


----------



## bongspit (May 23, 2008)

*repotted pot...........*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*HI there Seamaiden. So nice to see you hon*
*I have never ever tested my pH. Most people are shocked when I say that but I have had no reason too.*

*Translanting makes a HUGE difference. I could already see how my plants responded wihtin hours. They loved it. Plus I gave them a shower this morning and the based in the natural sunlight for the day. They are looking mighty healthy right now.*

*Why not just put them inot a neutral potting mix. Then you don't have to worry too much about pH. I know a lot of members here use it including Mr. Bong who always has a nice grow. *

*Good luck SeaMaiden. If you ever need any help you know I'm your gurl. *


Seamaiden said:


> Ctrl + u. I've got to get mine repotted soon, but after doing a wee bit of reading I want to have a pH meter before I do it. If I don't, then.. wah.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> sexy plants!


*Well yeahhhhh*
*They are very sexy looking. They are even starting to smell sexy too. *



bongspit said:


> *repotted pot...........*


*Haha. Bong. So true. I never really thought of it that way. *


----------



## Seamaiden (May 23, 2008)

Then add me so I can send you pm's!  Do you grow exclusively in pots? That's what I'm restricted to at this time.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Oh sorry seamaiden. I have had my pm box turned off since before the 2nd ban so I have not received messages from anyone here.  I don't want to go into the reaosns why but I would rather keep my pm system off. I'm sure you can appreciate what I am saying.*

*Right at the moment that is all I am growing in. A page or so back I gave a summary for others who have asked me to give more details about my grow. If I am missing anthing there that you can thing of then please just ask here.*

*I forgot to add that I also have a 1000 watt MG light with a Sunlight warm Deluxe bulb that gives off a balanced spectrum of both reds and blues for optimium growth. *


Seamaiden said:


> Then add me so I can send you pm's!  Do you grow exclusively in pots? That's what I'm restricted to at this time.


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Plus the network system isn't working anyway *


----------



## Seamaiden (May 23, 2008)

Bummer (even/especially about the network). So.. for some reason I thought that you were growing outdoors.  You have grown outdoors, yes?  Jesus.. this isn't _that_ good. 

I'll have to dig up my thread that I was going to use as an informal journal, and take and add some more current pix. Thanks for not pointing out my blondness!


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *HI there Seamaiden. So nice to see you hon*
> *I have never ever tested my pH. Most people are shocked when I say that but I have had no reason too.*
> 
> *Translanting makes a HUGE difference. I could already see how my plants responded wihtin hours. They loved it. Plus I gave them a shower this morning and the based in the natural sunlight for the day. They are looking mighty healthy right now.*
> ...


*Thats true......you can almost see them grow when you transplant them..............
almost hear these little thank yous coming from your grow spot.
*


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Hello Lacy.
I guess I should introduce myself.
I've read and enjoyed many of your posts.
It blew me away when I saw the thread stating you had been banned, couldn't figure out why someone like you would be banned.
Anyway I'm glad your back, write on, Lacy.
REP+


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Bummer (even/especially about the network). So.. for some reason I thought that you were growing outdoors.  You have grown outdoors, yes?  Jesus.. this isn't _that_ good.
> 
> I'll have to dig up my thread that I was going to use as an informal journal, and take and add some more current pix. Thanks for not pointing out my blondness!


*Well of course I have done outdoors. Most of my grows have been outdoors but most of them have been guerilla farming style. *

*Last years I have 5 plants. Here are some pics of them. There isn't much difference in carinf fro them seamaiden except I think outdoors is easier.*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats true......you can almost see them grow when you transplant them..............*
> *almost hear these little thank yous coming from your grow spot.*


*I know. There really IS a big difference and they have said 'thank you oh thank you' Haha*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Hello tetra*


TetraHyC said:


> Hello Lacy.
> I guess I should introduce myself.
> I've read and enjoyed many of your posts.*well thank you *
> It blew me away when I saw the thread stating you had been banned, *Blew you away? Think how I felt? *couldn't figure out why someone like you would be banned.
> ...


----------



## daddychrisg (May 23, 2008)

*Hey there Daddy Chris. *
*Gosh you only show up once in a while but you always say hello to me. Thanks so much.










You always have such healthy and happy pics to share with us, so it is always worth the time to check in with ya.....here is a quick peak at my ladies this time around...
1st. day 20 bloom
2nd. veg room
3rd. day 45 blue hash
4th. Blue Hash @ day 52
*


----------



## Lacy (May 23, 2008)

*Well I'll be .....gosh daddy chris you really do know how to grow.*
*Very nicely done. I am impressed.*
*And I said I wasn't gonna call you daddy. *

*Good growing*

*Thank you for taking the time to stop by and show mw. Its much appreciated.*


*e Daddy Chris. *
*Gosh you only show up once in a while but you always say hello to me. Thanks so much.








*

_*You always have such healthy and happy pics to share with us, so it is always worth the time to check in with ya.....here is a quick peak at my ladies this time around...*_
_*1st. day 20 bloom*_
_*2nd. veg room*_
_*3rd. day 45 blue hash*_
_*4th. Blue Hash @ day 52*_
[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*So I really love living in the country but one thing that I can't stand is when I hear animals being attacked and killed at night.*
*I was sleeping soundly when I hear the high pitched screaming. The sound pierces right through me. Oh I so dislike it. *
*I opened the window and yelled at them and I think I might have broken it up because it went very quiet. I hope so  cause that is such a horribly sad sound. I can't sleep now. *

*I'm such a suck when it comes to animals. When we first moved up here to the country I can remember calling the township because a huge hawk had just taken off with a chick-a-dee from one of our bird feeders.*
*The guy at the other end of the line laughed at me and said...."you just moved here from the city didn't you?" *

*I was surprised that he knew *

*Its kinda of funny now when I think of it. *


----------



## Alto (May 24, 2008)

Country living is the best all around.
I did it all, Big City living on the East Coast
Country Living in very rural areas
Now a suburb thats right between the two.
I have to say country was my favorite.
But out in the wilds its the "Law of the Fish" Lacy
~Big Fish eats the Little Fish~
Be assured, if there were no little animals like the one you heard last night around,
it would only be a matter of time before the big animals would be looking to eat YOU!
Personally I would prefer the noises at night to that.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

*Ok I think you are giving me far too much credit here and you don't have to suck up to me for me to like you.*
**

*DB. DOSN'T NEED TO SUCK UP, YOUR TO FLAT AND FAR AWAY!!!LOL*
*AND I WOULD NOT UNDER SELL YOURSELF, U R FEW IN THE CROWD, LIKE MYSELF... AND YOUR GOOD AT IT. THIS IS WHAT HAS INTERESTED ME!!!*
*ALONG WITH YOUR SIG. WITCH COUGHT MY EYE', STYLE, AND CLAWS I LIKE THAT.... *

_*I think one of the reasons why i do so well with the plants is being I love looking after them. They offer unconditional love in my opinion and don't care what I look like or what kind of mood I am in so it's all good.*_



*Yes I suppose I am gentler with them than most men might be but I am not so sure my grow room is any different than a grow room of the male gender.*
**
*OFCOARSE U ARE. STILL LOOKING FOR THE DIFF. IN SET UP, BUT ITS THERE,,,, SOMTHING U DOO! IS WAY DIFF. THAN THE OTHIER GENDER, DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT I WILL WHEN I SEE IT....LIKE FOR EXAMPLE POT COLORS, I LIKE THAT, SEEING IVE ALLWAYS STOPPED TO SMELL THE ROSES, SO TO SPEAK. I WAS SHOWING U RESPECT, AND MY THOUGHT PATTERN... I HATE BRINGING UP GENDER, BUT........YUR SIG. KINDA OPENED THE DOOR, FOR SOME QUESTIONS I HAVE IN THE HEAD. ONE CAN EVEN LEARN FROM A RETARTED 2 YR OLD. IF THEY JUST STOP AND LISTEN FOR A SECOND. IM NOT ONE OF THOSE, "TOO COOL FOR U GROWERS OR PPL" NEVER BEEN MY STYLE, OR "MR MOCHO", IM BIG ENOUGH, 6'2" @ 240, THAT THOWS GUYS JUST MAKE ME GIGGLE.....!!!*
*IM A DISSMISSED RESEARCH AND DESIGN ENGINEER, STUCK IN AN ELECTRIC WHEEL CHAIR, WHO'S BRAIN NEVER SLOWED, BUT INFACT RUNS TURBO NOW....!!! I SLEEP ABOUT 4 HRS A DAY, DUE TO PAIN, AND THE REST OF THE TIME IM OBSERVING AND LEARNING FROM ALL AND EVERYTHING... EVEN THE WILD BIRDS I KEEP, "WELL THEY KEEP ME" LOL*
*THE STRAY CATS, I TAKE TO THE VET... AND MY 2YR OLD SON RIDING SHOT GUN FOR IT ALL...* 

*I know when I was outside today working on the plants I came in and had a nap. When I got up and let the dogs outside they must have spooked a pheasent because if flew up into our kitchen window. I went out and saweit lying there on the ground. The dogs were going up to it and jumping back  I didn't know what to do so I ran in and woke hubby up *
*He came and I said it was stonedead and when I almost start crying he then laughs at me. *


*POO POO HEAD, IDA RAN AROUND FOR A BIT TOO!!!, BUT THEN LAUGED AS WELL BUT TO COVER UP, THE LOSS.*

*He then gets on the phone and calls his father laughing saying that if I wasn't here he would have eaten it. wtf?  His father says he would too.  So I told hubby that we will wrap it up and send it to him via canada post. *

*"CLEARING THROAT, GOING MOCHO"....LOL UM IT IS GOOD EATEN.!!!*

*Hubby says that I add too much emotion to everything. Well yeahhhh....I'm a chick. I can't change that. *

*DEVERSITY, THAT IS WHY WE ARE ATTRACTED TO THE OP SEX.*
*AMUNGST OTHIER THINGS. "GOING MOCHO AGAIN" !!! LOL DB.*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

Alto said:


> Country living is the best all around.
> I did it all, Big City living on the East Coast
> Country Living in very rural areas
> Now a suburb thats right between the two.
> ...


*Yeah sure sure. This may be true but I would rather be attacked by an animal any day than a human*

*Yes I must agree with you in that country living is great. I am just extra sucky. *


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah sure sure. This may be true but I would rather be attacked by an animal any day than a human*
> 
> *Yes I must agree with you in that country living is great. I am just extra sucky. *


*extra sucky?? that sounds like fun....*


----------



## daddychrisg (May 24, 2008)

*Thank you for taking the time to stop by and show mw. Its much appreciated.

*_Thanks Lacy, I figured that I needed to share after all that you have...Happy farming!
_


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> *Ok I think you are giving me far too much credit here and you don't have to suck up to me for me to like you.*
> **
> 
> *DB. DOSN'T NEED TO SUCK UP, YOUR TO FLAT AND FAR AWAY!!!LOL*
> ...


It is?


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Aww daddychris.  Thats so sweet. And your plants do look very very nice indeed.  Very impressive even. *

*I remember you from WAYYYY back when I first joined this site. I was harvesting at the time and there was a post about making keif and everyone was talking about goo this and goo that and you wrote....*

*"goo you!" and I wrote "goo yourself" and I laughed and laughed so hard. It was just so funny.The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*

*I have remembered you ever since then. It sure is nice to see you stop by now and again. Don't be a stranger. *

*And did ya notice I even called ya daddy. *

*ha!*quote=daddychrisg;877101]*Thank you for taking the time to stop by and show mw. Its much appreciated.*

_Thanks Lacy, I figured that I needed to share after all that you have...Happy farming!_
[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*You knew what I mean doof*

**




bongspit said:


> *extra sucky?? that sounds like fun....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*don't call me doof....DORK...*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*So I have had a bit of a bug infestation lately so the last couple of days I have had my plants outside transplanted them and sprayed them down with water.*
*I have cleaned out and disinfected my grwo room and the light has been off for a the time being. *

*Now I don't see many little critters around but i am wondering if I should spray anything in there. I have never had this kind of problem before and I don't want it to hurt my plants because they are looking mihgty fine right now. *

*Does anyone have any suggestions. I was thinking of spraying something in there and leaving it for the night.*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*does it itch??....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Ok ok. Sowwy *




























*@$#%*&$*






bongspit said:


> *don't call me doof....DORK...*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Oh shhhudddda upp!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Men *


bongspit said:


> *does it itch??....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*what's up lacy?? you stoned?*


----------



## daddychrisg (May 24, 2008)

Bugs? What kind of bugs? I am a fucking bug exterminator! It can be as easy as some dish soap, I like Dr. Broners Peppermint, or as toxic as Avid, or Azatrol....Key point, what kind of bugs?


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

[*DOH! Well yeahhhhhhhh*

*alwaysss*

*Why would you ask such a silly question?*quote=bongspit;877167]*what's up lacy?? you stoned?*[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*just wondering...me too....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

........................YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


daddychrisg said:


> Bugs? What kind of bugs? I am a fucking bug exterminator! It can be as easy as some dish soap, I like Dr. Broners Peppermint,*YES!!!! Perfect! I have that. Its not too bad now. I see a bug here or there.*
> *I think they are fruit flies or something. *
> *I dunno. I'm not a bug expert. *
> *Bugs give me the hemie gimmies or whatever...they make my skin crawl.*
> ...


----------



## daddychrisg (May 24, 2008)

Yeah the peppermint is well, invigorating to say the least.... If you have experienced this you know what I am saying...GL, alittle neem oil mixed with Castile soap is a great combo.. but not in the shower...LOL on the plants!


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Yeah the peppermint is well, invigorating to say the least.... If you have experienced this you know what I am saying...*Yes indeed. I do know what you are saying. It is very refreshing and the peppermint...perfect.*GL, alittle neem oil mixed with Castile soap is a great combo.. but not in the shower...LOL on the plants!


 *Ok well THAT part you didn't have to tell me about. Damn! Ouch! *

*Thanks so much chris. I am so glad I asked that question right now. Cool. *

*Rep + for you *


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*Peppermint Lacy....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Told ya I was sweet. *


bongspit said:


> *Peppermint Lacy....*


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

I'm speechless....


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Ha. Well thats a first. *


bongspit said:


> I'm speechless....


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*you are sweet...Peppermint Lacy....*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Awww. Thank you. *

*Now what were you really thinking? *

*actually you'd better not answer that. **Lacy....*[/quote]


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*what?............*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*wrong thread. *
*Well you got me hopping all over the boards here trying to keep up wif you like ms. wikid does..............................*






*and I love it*


bongspit said:


> *what?............*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Bongpoontang.*
*How come you haven't flirted wif the wickedy wikid chick?*

*Dats not like you? *


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So I have had a bit of a bug infestation lately so the last couple of days I have had my plants outside transplanted them and sprayed them down with water.*
> *I have cleaned out and disinfected my grwo room and the light has been off for a the time being. *
> 
> *Now I don't see many little critters around but i am wondering if I should spray anything in there. I have never had this kind of problem before and I don't want it to hurt my plants because they are looking mihgty fine right now. *
> ...


*I usually do the water & Javex thing. When I was up to my armpits in spider mites
that worked for cleaning everything, pots, area and all the tools..........I like the chlorine as it evaporates and won't leave any residue like some chemicals...........
*


----------



## Chiceh (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So I have had a bit of a bug infestation lately so the last couple of days I have had my plants outside transplanted them and sprayed them down with water.*
> *I have cleaned out and disinfected my grwo room and the light has been off for a the time being. *
> 
> *Now I don't see many little critters around but i am wondering if I should spray anything in there. I have never had this kind of problem before and I don't want it to hurt my plants because they are looking mihgty fine right now. *
> ...


Heya Lacy, are there still bugs on the plants? Are you putting the plants back in the grow room? If you have disinfected it and no sign of bugs, they may be coming back in on the plants. If there are bugs on the plants, I would spray em all off with my solution of water, white vinegar and dish soap and leave that on over night and rinse good before bringing them back inside.


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Thanks twisty dude. I seem to have it under control now. I hope*

*Yeah chlorine. I never really thought of it that way before. Natmooon told me the same thing a while back and of course I didn't do it and got my plants pollinated. BUT  I so don't regret it one bit. *
*and neither will you. *





Twistyman said:


> *I usually do the water & Javex thing. When I was up to my armpits in spider mites*
> *that worked for cleaning everything, pots, area and all the tools..........I like the chlorine as it evaporates and won't leave any residue like some chemicals...........*





Chiceh said:


> Heya Lacy, are there still bugs on the plants? Are you putting the plants back in the grow room? If you have disinfected it and no sign of bugs, they may be coming back in on the plants. If there are bugs on the plants, I would spray em all off with my solution of water, white vinegar and dish soap and leave that on over night and rinse good before bringing them back inside.


*No Hun I didn't do that. Thats a good idea. They are not in my grow room but hubby is pusking the idea as I have them all over the house right now.  I don't mind.  I don't know what his prolblme is j/k *

*I will do just that chiceh. I have had them outside for 2 days and sprayed them down with water. I saw a lot of little ones flying off when I did this and then last night I brought them in. I will put them out on the deck, disinfect my room better and spray them down.*

*Thanks so much kind gent and lady friend.  Moocho Love !!!*

*I gotta get back out and back to work.*
*Oh and chiceh gurl. I did see the post in my waaa hoooo spring thread but wanted to wait to post more pics for you all. Thanks again.*

*Later. *


----------



## w0bi (May 25, 2008)

scribed


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 25, 2008)

Hey Lacy, I Use Like This Centrolilla, Pest Strip By Hot Shots, There's Pic's Of Them With The Nutes In Me Journal, I Do Use This In Doors, And Cant Recomend There Use Enough. U Just Open The Pack And Set It Some Were. You Can Also See Them Sitting On The Baby Table There White With A Yellow Center. There Killer. Will Even Kill Thrips,flys, Nats Spiders, Dont Know About The Mite Side Of That Tho...jmt's Db.


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*thank you *


w0bi said:


> scribed


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hey Lacy, I Use Like This Centrolilla, Pest Strip By Hot Shots, There's Pic's Of Them With The Nutes In Me Journal, I Do Use This In Doors, And Cant Recomend There Use Enough. U Just Open The Pack And Set It Some Were. You Can Also See Them Sitting On The Baby Table There White With A Yellow Center. There Killer. Will Even Kill Thrips,flys, Nats Spiders, Dont Know About The Mite Side Of That Tho...jmt's Db.


*OK thank THC I will check them out. Moocho gracious to you too. *


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

great journal!!! dont know how I havent scribed already... stoned I guess!


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*no worries. I hope you are always stoned....like my the wind always be at your back*


hothousemary said:


> great journal!!! dont know how I havent scribed already... stoned I guess!


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *no worries. I hope you are always stoned....like my the wind always be at your back*


I pretty much am!


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *no worries. I hope you are always stoned....like my the wind always be at your back*


especially if you have gas right???


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*OMG. Yeah you're a dude alright. *


hothousemary said:


> especially if you have gas right???


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG. Yeah you're a dude alright. *


lmao uhh yup and probably just a bit imature.... but lovable! lol


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Haha. Well we will get along fine 'cause I am most childish. *


hothousemary said:


> lmao uhh yup and probably just a bit imature.... but lovable! lol


----------



## Seamaiden (May 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> especially if you have gas right???


Hehheh, couple of days ago, oh my God, talk about bubblin' guts. 

I just transplanted all but four of the hatchlings, now properly called plants. I need pots of suitable size to do the last four, and THEN I either need shelves to put them out from under the roof, or we have to get that greenhouse going.


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Hi seamaiden.*

*I greenhouse would be awesome. I would love to have one and am actually considering one possibly next year if I can afford it. *

*I had a very busy day also. My grow room needed a good cleaning out and I sprayed down all my plants and put them back in.*

*I also planted some more annuals and washed and clipped the two dogs.*

*Finally in the late evening I realize that I haven't even taken the dogs for a walk yet so I jump in the car with them and take them to the park.*

*Soon I hear them scuffle through the woods and the smell hits my nostrils.*

*SKUNK!!!! They chased a skunk and got skunked. *

*So I had the bath the buggers all over again. *
*Oh the joys of.......*


Seamaiden said:


> Hehheh, couple of days ago, oh my God, talk about bubblin' guts.
> 
> I just transplanted all but four of the hatchlings, now properly called plants. I need pots of suitable size to do the last four, and THEN I either need shelves to put them out from under the roof, or we have to get that greenhouse going.


----------



## Seamaiden (May 25, 2008)

AFTER you washed and clipped them? Tell me they're small, cooperative dogs.  F'ing dogs!


----------



## Alto (May 26, 2008)

OMG Lacy thats too funny
Bet they're some clean dogs now Heh


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> AFTER you washed and clipped them? Tell me they're small, cooperative dogs.  F'ing dogs!


*Fortunately for me they are small dogs. One is 14 pounds and the other is like 5 or 6.*



Alto said:


> OMG Lacy thats too funny
> Bet they're some clean dogs now Heh


*Oh they are clean clean. I didn';t have the heart to make them sleep downstairs in the basement.  That just broke my heart. They looked up at me wif their cutesy little faces.  MELT!!!! *


*Busted. They got in bed wif me. *


----------



## Alto (May 26, 2008)

My wife has a toy poodle (no we don't give it those gay haircuts)
He got real overgrown by spring this year and so I shaved em down.
The clippers wont go thru his hair when its like that 
so it was no attachments and straight ahead with bare clippers.
he was pink! lmao
Just starting to get hairy again but what a rat dog he was for a month there.


----------



## northernlights (May 26, 2008)

hey lacy your grows look beautiful


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

Alto said:


> My wife has a toy poodle (no we don't give it those gay haircuts)
> He got real overgrown by spring this year and so I shaved em down.
> The clippers wont go thru his hair when its like that
> so it was no attachments and straight ahead with bare clippers.
> ...


*Yeah. You have to be careful they don't get sunburned too badly when you clip them like that. *
*I have a schnoodle (schnauzer ? poodle) and I clip her all the time. I use the bare clippers also but she likes to be clipped now. She actually will sit there very good while its getting done.*

*I also have a little yorkie who has extremely thick fur. *
*I don't leave her in that long ugly coat. I give her puppy clips so she is comfortable. *


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Thank you kindly. *
*Hey I have a pic something like your avatar.*


northernlights said:


> hey lacy your grows look beautiful


----------



## northernlights (May 26, 2008)

that bud looks nice liking the nail's 2  i think your the first female grower ive pretty much seen, not many female's like getting thee hands dirty


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

northernlights said:


> that bud looks nice liking the nail's 2  *Aww shucks. *i think your the first female grower ive pretty much seen,_Oh buddy. Where have you been. There are many female growers on this site and others. _ not many female's like getting thee hands dirty


*Yeah ....I love getting down and dirty. *


----------



## northernlights (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah ....I love getting down and dirty. *


lol you make me smile have a good day i have a driving lesson now and then i have work, bye x


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Yes you too hon*


northernlights said:


> lol you make me smile have a good day i have a driving lesson now and then i have work, bye x


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah ....I love getting down and dirty. *


*shave me.....shave me...* * So it's supposed to be the pits here for 5 days, rain & cloudy, that sucks............I've got 22 hot pepper seedling that need sun.....S..O....B ! 
*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

_*OMG twisty *_

_*You're up early. *_
_*Yeah it is cloudy and rainy here as well. We have thunder showers last night but like you I got a lot of gardening done. *_
_*I cleaned out my entire grow room and had my plants outside for 2 days and now the white hairs don't look so white any more. I hope that they are going to be ok. *_

_*Haha I LOVE all the faces you have twisty. You have got to be the funniest dude here. *_

_*uote*_=Twistyman;880963]*shave me.....shave me...** So it's supposed to be the pits here for 5 days, rain & cloudy, that sucks............I've got 22 hot pepper seedling that need sun.....S..O....B ! *
[/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _*OMG twisty *_
> 
> _*You're up early. *_
> _*Yeah it is cloudy and rainy here as well. We have thunder showers last night but like you I got a lot of gardening done. *_
> ...


[/QUOTE]
*So do you think you caught any infestation problems, nipped in the bud sort of thing.........It's no joke when you notice bugs...When I had spidermites I didn't see the bugs at first. I was laying down near the plant and noticed a reflection of light off of the small webs,,,WTF is that. That was my 1st encounter with any sort of grim anti-pot wildlife....I'm not waiting this year, I'm going to do the soapy water spray this week while it's not blazing hot...Don't even think about it bugs !*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*NO. I don't think I completely nipped it in the butt BUT (lol) *
*I certainly got rid of the majority.*
*I only have about 4 to 5 more weeks to go and then everything is down for the summer since I am going away in 2 months.*

*I also have a new grow room which is finished so I will be starting all fresh. *

*I don't see any bugs in the room but I am sure there are still some around.  I saw them crawling around in the soil. YUCK! *
*Ewwwww. I hate creepy crawly things. *
*So do you think you caught any infestation problems, nipped in the bud sort of thing.........It's no joke when you notice bugs...When I had spidermites I didn't see the bugs at first. I was laying down near the plant and noticed a reflection of light off of the small webs,,,WTF is that. That was my 1st encounter with any sort of grim anti-pot wildlife....I'm not waiting this year, I'm going to do the soapy water spray this week while it's not blazing hot...Don't even think about it bugs !*[/quote]


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *NO. I don't think I completely nipped it in the butt BUT (lol) *
> *I certainly got rid of the majority.*
> *I only have about 4 to 5 more weeks to go and then everything is down for the summer since I am going away in 2 months.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*OMG twisty dude.  Brampton.  OH man! *

*Wow. I better not comment. Lacy bites her tongue. *

*Say hello to Jimmy. He really is a nice man. I like him too.  Too bad you couldn't visit me.  But I would be too scared. *

*Awww.... boo. *


Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *NO. I don't think I completely nipped it in the butt BUT (lol) *
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*What kind of band reunion? Tell me more. Inquiring minds wanna know*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What kind of band reunion? Tell me more. Inquiring minds wanna know*


*I've had a bunch of bands, but these guys (guitar 2, & bassist) all moved to Ont. in the late 80's when all the french folk went mad here...I played with them for about15yrs. so I'll be great to get to do it again..... I've had 2 diff. bands since those guys....1 Blues....1 Older rock and stuff......Bob seeger, Chris de Burge, Eagles....stones....etc......I still like the older music..I was lucky to grow up in the 60's & 70's, as that was the best time for music...You'd buy an album and ALL the songs were great, not just 1 or 2 like now..Now you buy a CD and there's 1-3 good songs, a couple you've heard and some you've never heard...*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I've had a bunch of bands, but these guys (guitar 2, & bassist) all moved to Ont. in the late 80's when all the french folk went mad here...I played with them for about15yrs. so I'll be great to get to do it again..... I've had 2 diff. bands since those guys....1 Blues....1 Older rock and stuff......Bob seeger, Chris de Burge, Eagles....stones....etc......I still like the older music..I was lucky to grow up in the 60's & 70's, as that was the best time for music...You'd buy an album and ALL the songs were great, not just 1 or 2 like now..Now you buy a CD and there's 1-3 good songs, a couple you've heard and some you've never heard...*


*Yeah I have to agree with you on that one.*

*I love all the old bands also but I have a lot of versatility in my musical tastes.*

*I loved all those old rock bands like....Boston, the eagles, Yes, genesis, Peter garbiel, pink floyd, Zep, *

*was never a big fan of the stones or heavy acid rock like black sabbath.  I always found that kind of rock too depressing for me.*

*Now I am gonna be thinking of all the different bands I listened to way back when. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah I have to agree with you on that one.*
> 
> *I love all the old bands also but I have a lot of versatility in my musical tastes.*
> 
> ...


*I was always one of those go to every show sort of people..Saw Deep Purple, Uriha (sp) heep and Ten years after for $5.50, Rod stewart 10cc's and canned heat, same price and Zep twice My fav. band............*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Me too. I'm actually surprised at how many concerts i have been too. *

*Never saw zep but saw yes three times, supertramp three times, Deep purple, Pink floyd, genesis, peter gabriel, phil collins and that other guy that did good on his own. *

*Saw boston, chicago, peter frampton, max webster a few times, fleetwood , .......omg there are so many I can;'t think right now. *

*Yes and the price used to be great unless you had to get from scalpers  yikes *



Twistyman said:


> *I was always one of those go to every show sort of people..Saw Deep Purple, Uriha (sp) heep and Ten years after for $5.50, Rod stewart 10cc's and canned heat, same price and Zep twice My fav. band............*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

LACY, ON THE HOME PG. YOUR LISTED AS THE TOP POSTER.... CONGRATS GABBY, LOL DB.
Members*Top Posters*Top Referrersbosco 0 26-05zerocold 0 26-05ehabnoreddin 0 26-05goodfellaz669... 0 26-05CantTouchRast... 0 26-05Lacy 1341fdd2blk 1235GrnMan 1187Wikidbchofthe... 987ORECAL 939google 320vervejunkie 50chapster 44crickitmd 29None Such 26 
__________________


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*I know*

*Thank you thank you*

*Just call me gabby*


B. THC R+D said:


> LACY, ON THE HOME PG. YOUR LISTED AS THE TOP POSTER.... CONGRATS GABBY, LOL DB.
> Members*Top Posters*Top Referrersbosco 0 26-05zerocold 0 26-05ehabnoreddin 0 26-05goodfellaz669... 0 26-05CantTouchRast... 0 26-05Lacy 1341fdd2blk 1235GrnMan 1187Wikidbchofthe... 987ORECAL 939google 320vervejunkie 50chapster 44crickitmd 29None Such 26
> __________________


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*gabbykins..................*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Lmao... And She Under Sells Herself... Db.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *gabbykins..................*





B. THC R+D said:


> Lmao... And She Under Sells Herself... Db.





Twistyman said:


>


*LMAO!!!Haha very funny you guys.*

*But I really don't talk on the phone much and I never ever have talked in the car with a cell phone. I only just got one a couple of months back because hubby made me have one. *
*But here at riu I can yak and yak all I want*

*and do*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Hijack... So Twisty, Were Do You Get These Pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!! Lmfao Way Hard At All Of Them... Need Them, Want To Have Them... U Sharing.??? Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO!!!Haha very funny you guys.*
> 
> *But I really don't talk on the phone much and I never ever have talked in the car with a cell phone. I only just got one a couple of months back because hubby made me have one. *
> *But here at riu I can yak and yak all I want*
> ...


AND THIS IS WHY U HAVE FANS>>>> NO NOT THE ONES ON THE PLANTS LACYKINS. US.......DB.


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*I know. I LOVE the faces. I want some too*


B. THC R+D said:


> Hijack... So Twisty, Were Do You Get These Pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!! Lmfao Way Hard At All Of Them... Need Them, Want To Have Them... U Sharing.??? Db.





B. THC R+D said:


> AND THIS IS WHY U HAVE FANS>>>> NO NOT THE ONES ON THE PLANTS LACYKINS. US.......DB.


*Wow  I have fans. That must mean I'm loved. *

*Loved Lacykins. Wow. It has a very nice ring to it. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hijack... So Twisty, Were Do You Get These Pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!! Lmfao Way Hard At All Of Them... Need Them, Want To Have Them... U Sharing.??? Db.


*Smiley central......try clicking on mine.......
I think they're worth a grin now & then....
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

For some reason I can't seem to download them, Twisty. I've tried a couple of times too,,,


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Smiley central......try clicking on mine.......
> I think they're worth a grin now & then....
> *


*I hope I misunderstood db.............or...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> For some reason I can't seem to download them, Twisty. I've tried a couple of times too,,,


*Thats weird, I just clicked on the cell while driving in lacys post and it went to smiley central....try 10,000 smileys......*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

No I can access it and do the download but it isn't on my computer after. I don't know why, anybody know??


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> No I can access it and do the download but it isn't on my computer after. I don't know why, anybody know??


*Man thats odd...it put a new tool bar with a search, smiley central, screensaver's, 
Cursor Mania ( which I got this funny stickman with a swinging hammer) & fun cards..............I was looking for more age appropriate shit, but I took a liking to the smileys. 

*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

Yeah it says that I will see the new toolbar but it's just not there. I don't know enough about computers and the young lads not home,,?????


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yeah it says that I will see the new toolbar but it's just not there. I don't know enough about computers and the young lads not home,,?????


*Thats the boat I'm in, a crappy 667mhz computer and I don't know shit....See jimmy, what happens to us old boots. I'd like to get a digital camera but I'll probably buy it and never get a photo up, down side loaded wTf it is. done 
Poor me..........
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

*Shit, Twisty you seem to know more about it than I do. I don't even really know what"667mhz" means in computer terms, I do know it's 667 megahertz, but what is that measuring?? I just know how to push buttons until something happens, and I'm never quite sure why,,,,,*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I hope I misunderstood db.............or...*


UMMMMM 00..........>>>>>>!!!! BACKING AWAY...??? "I LIKE THEM, AND DADDY MUST START USING THEM TOOOOO!!! MISUNDERSTOOD ALSOOOOOOOO!!!"
LOL, MOTHER MAY I ???


----------



## Seamaiden (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Wow  I have fans. That must mean I'm loved. *


I have fans, too. They're all electric. 



BWAAA HA HA HA HA HA HAA!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Man thats odd...it put a new tool bar with a search, smiley central, screensaver's, *
> *Cursor Mania ( which I got this funny stickman with a swinging hammer) & fun cards..............I was looking for more age appropriate shit, but I took a liking to the smileys. *


IM ON MY WAY, I LOVE THOSE.... LMAO ROLF EVERY ONE I RUN INTO... MAD REPS COMING. UNDERSTOOD!!! DB.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Shit, Twisty you seem to know more about it than I do. I don't even really know what"667mhz" means in computer terms, I do know it's 667 megahertz, but what is that measuring?? I just know how to push buttons until something happens, and I'm never quite sure why,,,,,*


*It's like that for me too.. You're always grabbing these amazing old goodies. Every time I try I end up somewhere else, and no pics for all the efforts...
And 667 means that it's from when the dinosaurs roamed the world...**A piece of crashing, freezing, fatal erroring, junk..**see..even my smiley has that red error thing.......WTF
*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Wow guys. You had a party in my journal and didn't even invite me *


Twistyman said:


> *I hope I misunderstood db.............or...*





jimmyspaz said:


> For some reason I can't seem to download them, Twisty. I've tried a couple of times too,,,





jimmyspaz said:


> No I can access it and do the download but it isn't on my computer after. I don't know why, anybody know??





jimmyspaz said:


> Yeah it says that I will see the new toolbar but it's just not there. I don't know enough about computers and the young lads not home,,?????





jimmyspaz said:


> *Shit, Twisty you seem to know more about it than I do. I don't even really know what"667mhz" means in computer terms, I do know it's 667 megahertz, but what is that measuring?? I just know how to push buttons until something happens, and I'm never quite sure why,,,,,*





B. THC R+D said:


> UMMMMM 00..........>>>>>>!!!! BACKING AWAY...??? "I LIKE THEM, AND DADDY MUST START USING THEM TOOOOO!!! MISUNDERSTOOD ALSOOOOOOOO!!!"
> LOL, MOTHER MAY I ???





Seamaiden said:


> I have fans, too. They're all electric.
> 
> 
> 
> BWAAA HA HA HA HA HA HAA!!!


*Oh funny chick. *



Twistyman said:


> *It's like that for me too.. You're always grabbing these amazing old goodies. Every time I try I end up somewhere else, and no pics for all the efforts...*
> *And 667 means that it's from when the dinosaurs roamed the world...**A piece of crashing, freezing, fatal erroring, junk..**see..even my smiley has that red error thing.......WTF*


*I ESPECIALLY LOVE THESE FUNNY HEADS!!!! LMAO!*
*OMG you guys are a hoot. *


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*that's what happens when you leave the door open.....*


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*would you like some of my white widow???*




*




*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Yes I suppose you're right. *


bongspit said:


> *that's what happens when you leave the door open.....*


*Wow Mr. Bong. What nice buds you have. *

*Yes I would very much love to smoke some. Silly question I thought *




*




*[/quote]


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

CRAZY CHIX?! lol , i dont think ur too crazy


----------



## crazy-mental (May 27, 2008)

hi lacy hows it going?.


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*You obviously don't know me well enough*


w0bi said:


> CRAZY CHIX?! lol , i dont think ur too crazy





crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy hows it going?.


*Yo crazy dude.  How are you doing? I have not seen you in so long.*
*How are all the puppies? I bet they are all gone now*
*Don't you have empty nest syndrome now?*


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*besides it not crazy chix. Its crazy Chick. *
*Its not plural.*


w0bi said:


> CRAZY CHIX?! lol , i dont think ur too crazy


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You obviously don't know me well enough*


Well damnit ! lol I better start getting to know you then, crazy people always have teh best TIME! SO !!! yay lol..


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *besides it not crazy chix. Its crazy Chick. *
> *Its not plural.*


now you're just picking on me lol  So lol how are you this morning "Crazy Chick"


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*well yeahhhhhhhhh! *


w0bi said:


> Well damnit ! lol I better start getting to know you then, crazy people always have teh best TIME! SO !!! yay lol..





w0bi said:


> now you're just picking on me lol  So lol how are you this morning "Crazy Chick"



*Very good thank you. I am just waking and baking now. *
*You know. Gotta get the priorities right. *


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *well yeahhhhhhhhh! *
> 
> 
> *Very good thank you. I am just waking and baking now. *
> *You know. Gotta get the priorities right. *


Lmfao ya i feel ya *passes  to lacy* same here, Cept making an app to get 7500 for my lawyer


----------



## crazy-mental (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You obviously don't know me well enough*
> 
> *Yo crazy dude.  How are you doing? I have not seen you in so long.*
> *How are all the puppies? I bet they are all gone now*
> *Don't you have empty nest syndrome now?*


11 more days then they have there jabs and there gone, i held one back of course.







on another note, have you got any girls growing outside this year, or are you just growing indoors?.


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *would you like some of my white widow???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I don't know about Bongspit, but I sure as shit drooled on myself.......................
some mighty fine looking bud, Bong....................
Twisty
667- 76ave
#12
Twistyville. qc
Don't be shy..................................*


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Umm. thanks *
*why? are you in trouble?*


w0bi said:


> Lmfao ya i feel ya *passes  to lacy* same here, Cept making an app to get 7500 for my lawyer


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Lmfao ya i feel ya *passes  to lacy* same here, Cept making an app to get 7500 for my lawyer





crazy-mental said:


> 11 more days then they have there jabs and there gone, i held one back of course.View attachment 124235
> 
> View attachment 124236
> 
> ...


*NO!  pout!  Sulk! Going away this summer and hubby won't let ne,*


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

Hey Lacy. Just wanted to say Hi. Ain't talked to you in a long time. I don't go online too often anymore. You remember me still?


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*I know what you mean. That does look mighty fine.*


Twistyman said:


> *I don't know about Bongspit, but I sure as shit drooled on myself.......................*
> *some mighty fine looking bud, Bong....................*
> *Twisty*
> *667- 76ave*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*WOW!  I thought of where you went just this morning. *
*I'm so glad you stopped in to say hello.*
*I was starting to worry 'boutcha. *

*OF COURSE I remember you. *



iblazethatkush said:


> Hey Lacy. Just wanted to say Hi. Ain't talked to you in a long time. I don't go online too often anymore. You remember me still?


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

My two grow journals I use to have under the nick mmclean, Well both those ended cause someone I knew personally, don't kno who yet, ratted me outta making me sound like some "BIG OPERATION" . So DEA, stormed me and my house with 8-10 Cops, 8 cars 1 truck and a trailer, everything was undercover cept 1 of the cars, n 2 normal cops were there. Once they got inside, after running their mouths outside that they could smell it outside my window. Which infact you couldnt, you couldnt even smell it inside of the room. Simply too young, no buds, 1 week into flowering on the first grow, second was afew weeks. Once inside they realized wow, this is all you have. My first two were one and half feet, and two feet. My other 8!!! which they counted 11, assholes. Were only 3 inches, which they said were 4-5 inches, and how they got 11 was counting 3 newly cut clones, that were 1 INCH no roots!. Anyway. Thats what they found, they brought a trailer to take ALL of that, and my 1 4 foot light ;P. Nontheless they felt like dumbasses once they got inside and saw thats all I had. They even joked about how they didnt have to air the room out cause it didnt smell, i was exactly soo how'd u get smell as ur probable cause, assholes.


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *WOW!  I thought of where you went just this morning. *
> *I'm so glad you stopped in to say hello.*
> *I was starting to worry 'boutcha. *
> 
> *OF COURSE I remember you. *


Awww  right back at ya. Yeah things are kinda crazy for me, right now. Whenever they slow down I'll be back on here. Your plants are looking great, tho, I must say.


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

What gives, Lacy. I can't find any pics of your plants besides the avatar. Ah oh well, I really just came to talk to you, anyways


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*I just posted a HUGE repsonse back and it got lost. It hate when that happens.*
*Unfortunately I have lots of work I have to get done PLUS I need to go out to the post office.*

*Later friends.*

*So sorry to read about your terrible situation,*
*I'm not any kind of legal nerd but it sounds like an illegal search to me.*




w0bi said:


> My two grow journals I use to have under the nick mmclean, Well both those ended cause someone I knew personally, don't kno who yet, ratted me outta making me sound like some "BIG OPERATION" . So DEA, stormed me and my house with 8-10 Cops, 8 cars 1 truck and a trailer, everything was undercover cept 1 of the cars, n 2 normal cops were there. Once they got inside, after running their mouths outside that they could smell it outside my window. Which infact you couldnt, you couldnt even smell it inside of the room. Simply too young, no buds, 1 week into flowering on the first grow, second was afew weeks. Once inside they realized wow, this is all you have. My first two were one and half feet, and two feet. My other 8!!! which they counted 11, assholes. Were only 3 inches, which they said were 4-5 inches, and how they got 11 was counting 3 newly cut clones, that were 1 INCH no roots!. Anyway. Thats what they found, they brought a trailer to take ALL of that, and my 1 4 foot light ;P. Nontheless they felt like dumbasses once they got inside and saw thats all I had. They even joked about how they didnt have to air the room out cause it didnt smell, i was exactly soo how'd u get smell as ur probable cause, assholes.


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Well that is good to know blaze. We all miss you here. *


iblazethatkush said:


> Awww  right back at ya. Yeah things are kinda crazy for me, right now. Whenever they slow down I'll be back on here. Your plants are looking great, tho, I must say.


 *thank you thank you*



iblazethatkush said:


> What gives, Lacy. I can't find any pics of your plants besides the avatar. Ah oh well, I really just came to talk to you, anyways


*You need to go back a few pages OR add me to your friends list and you can view my private photo album.*


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Well that is good to know blaze. We all miss you here. * *thank you thank you*
> 
> *You need to go back a few pages OR add me to your friends list and you can view my private photo album.*


Oh I didn't even know about that. Cool. I'm doing it right now.


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I just posted a HUGE repsonse back and it got lost. It hate when that happens.*
> *Unfortunately I have lots of work I have to get done PLUS I need to go out to the post office.*
> 
> *Later friends.*
> ...


 ya same thing my lawyer said, So I'm hoping  .


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Ok cool. *


iblazethatkush said:


> Oh I didn't even know about that. Cool. I'm doing it right now.





w0bi said:


> ya same thing my lawyer said, So I'm hoping  .


*Yeah I really think you are going get off wif this. Its just too bad you have to fork over so much cash. *


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

You better go get that work done Let me know if you got it, tho. I don't know if I did right.


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Yep B;aze. You gotta it buddy.*
*Later. There's more pics of the crop I am doing now a few pages back in this journal. I will add some more pics ;ater on today. I just have soooo much housework to do as I have been doing a lot of outdoor gardening. *
*My house looks like a tornado hit it. *

*Later blaze. Enjoy*


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Yes. You did it right. Now go to my profile and look at album called Lacy's Life.*

*Later dude! *


iblazethatkush said:


> You better go get that work done Let me know if you got it, tho. I don't know if I did right.


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes. You did it right. Now go to my profile and look at album called Lacy's Life.*
> 
> *Later dude! *


Later. Have a great, Lacy! Talk to ya soon.


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok cool. *
> 
> 
> *Yeah I really think you are going get off wif this. Its just too bad you have to fork over so much cash. *


Oh man am I really hoping for that, but I'm also preparing myself for well, felony probation.  Thanks for ur support, cant wait for more updates


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*You too blaze. I hope you don't become a stranger here.  Talk to you soon *


iblazethatkush said:


> Later. Have a great, Lacy! Talk to ya soon.





w0bi said:


> Oh man am I really hoping for that, but I'm also preparing myself for well, felony probation.  Thanks for ur support, cant wait for more updates


*Hey any time. *
*Yes I would have already posted updates but I took all my plants outside and sprayed them with vinegar/water and bronners liquid castile soap (peppermint) *

*Now they look good but they kind of look ugly with all this whitish spotches all over the leaves. I'm not used to my plants looking like that. I know they are perfectly fine but they look ...um...ugly. I hope they don't feel that from me. *


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

now dat the bugz are gone, you should probably wash off that extra soap and stuff with plain water don't ya think?


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 27, 2008)

Hey Lacy,

Sorry to hear about your insect problems. Hopefully you've seen the last of them for awhile. Splotchy or not, it's been way too long without pics. I wanna see if I've been keeping up.

Hope all is well.


----------



## bulldog (May 27, 2008)

Hey Lacy! How are those plants doing?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

Insects are the root of all evil. I know, they say it's money, but they lie. And I know, the whole eco-system thing about how we need bugs, yadda yadda yadda....

They may be a necessary evil, but evil they are.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Insects are the root of all evil. I know, they say it's money, but they lie. And I know, the whole eco-system thing about how we need bugs, yadda yadda yadda....
> 
> They may be a necessary evil, but evil they are.


My mantra everytime my fat little sweaty ass had to go hiking when I was little. +p


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Yes I want to do that but do you know how many plants I have here dude. *


Alto said:


> now dat the bugz are gone, you should probably wash off that extra soap and stuff with plain water don't ya think?


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Yes I know. I really need to get over the look of them. They are starting to get a complex*

*Pics up today. I promise. *

*Yes all is well thank you and I hope the same for you also. *



GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> Hey Lacy,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your insect problems. Hopefully you've seen the last of them for awhile. Splotchy or not, it's been way too long without pics. I wanna see if I've been keeping up.
> 
> Hope all is well.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Wow bulldog.*
*I haven't seen you around for a long time buddy.*
*Nice to see you. Yes they are coming along nicely thanks.*
*Pics up today when lights turn on.*


bulldog said:


> Hey Lacy! How are those plants doing?


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*yeah I wasn't too impressed but I seem to have nipped it in the butt. Haven't seen anything yet and this will be my last crop for a while as I am going away for half the summer. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Insects are the root of all evil. I know, they say it's money, but they lie. And I know, the whole eco-system thing about how we need bugs, yadda yadda yadda....
> 
> They may be a necessary evil, but evil they are.





Hernandez248 said:


> My mantra everytime my fat little sweaty ass had to go hiking when I was little. +p


*Heehee...silly man *


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah I wasn't too impressed but I seem to have nipped it in the butt. Haven't seen anything yet and this will be my last crop for a while as I am going away for half the summer. *
> 
> *Heehee...silly man *


*So when you going ? Just so I don't end up in some "save Lacy" thread....who was that putz anyway ?......
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

*So are you..*
*or.....*
*or maybe...*

*..*
*..* *Or on the bike ?????*http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNFOX000%282%29


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Haha. I wish I could say THAT was funny  but i can't *


Twistyman said:


> *So when you going ? Just so I don't end up in some "save Lacy" thread....who was that putz anyway ?......*





cheetah2007 said:


> hey lacy whassup? wanna subscribe for my real journal? (sorry for the commercial.i'll delete this post if ya say so! )


*so was that some kinda jab? What mine isn't a real journal?*
*Well that'll sure win me over. *


Twistyman said:


> *So are you..**nope don't gamble*
> *or.....*
> *or maybe...*
> *Yes to all of these!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


*No. Its too far to go on the bike and my doggies won't fit so no way. *

*I am taking my mountain bike tho*


----------



## w0bi (May 28, 2008)

Morning Lacy, craziness. How are your babies doing?! Cant wait for ur update later that I see you promised  *passes * Nothing like wake-n-bake


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Good morning to you also. Yes they are doing well. I just haven't taken any pics. I had to wait to get camera from hubby. he went fishing the other day and took it and I did not know of it whereabouts. Yesterday I could have gotten a GREAT shot of indigo buntings on my weeping cherry tree but couldn't find da camera. sad: *

*I do promise to put tin some pics today. *


w0bi said:


> Morning Lacy, craziness. How are your babies doing?! Cant wait for ur update later that I see you promised  *passes * Nothing like wake-n-bake


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *so was that some kinda jab? What mine isn't a real journal?</i>*
> <b><i><font face="Century Gothic"><font size="3">Well that'll sure win me over.
> huh....what?  i doesn't mean to say that your journal isn't real!!! my thread "cheetas gettin prepared for the second" was my journal, but ppl say that this isn't a journal, but gettin prepared thread  sorry if i offend you!!! Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haha. I wish I could say THAT was funny  but i can't *
> 
> 
> *so was that some kinda jab? What mine isn't a real journal?*
> ...


*I wouldn't take a jab at Lacykins, ............. * gives lacy a hug * HEE HEE that Wikid's funny... Should be nice to get away a bit.....always nice to have a break,,,*


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

okay lacy, i hug You warm  . sorry again


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*No sir. I was just twying to be funny. roll:*


cheetah2007 said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *so was that some kinda jab? What mine isn't a real journal?</i>*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Ok I am keeping this promise. *
*Although my plants look a bit ...ummm...strange today there is nothing wrong wif them.  So don't any of you be making fun of dem and hurtin' their feelings*


*They are very sensitive to criticism.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

oh...okay....i was woried


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

......................................................................


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

.....................................................................


----------



## crazy-mental (May 28, 2008)

look fine to me.

want to see some puppies?.


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok I am keeping this promise. *
> *Although my plants look a bit ...ummm...strange today there is nothing wrong wif them.  So don't any of you be making fun of dem and hurtin' their feelings*
> 
> 
> *They are very sensitive to criticism.*


*If those look "funny" I want funny looking plants, you can't be smoking all that yourself ......If I had all that crop I'd be at the perma-coma stage, and look like Jabba the hut....*


----------



## w0bi (May 28, 2008)

wow, those are looking amazing. All of them are such beautiful plants, i want lol ;-x


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2008)

Looking great
About how far out from harvest do you think you are?
I want to see puppies too


----------



## bongspit (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok I am keeping this promise. *
> *Although my plants look a bit ...ummm...strange today there is nothing wrong wif them.  So don't any of you be making fun of dem and hurtin' their feelings*
> 
> 
> *They are very sensitive to criticism.*


*I think they look very sexy..in a lady like sort of way....*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Some Nice Pic's Girl.... U Must Be Seeing Things, Look Fine!....here I Cleaned Your New Av For U, Take Anothier Look...!!! Db.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Nah...you don't have to worry about me. I growl before I bite *


cheetah2007 said:


> oh...okay....i was woried


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

But Dont Even Act Like Your Sucking Up....or Type That Way She Hates That. Lol Db.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Yes please. I do want to see puppy pics. *
*In fact I would LOVE to see them. *


crazy-mental said:


> look fine to me.
> 
> want to see some puppies?.





Twistyman said:


> *If those look "funny" I want funny looking plants, you can't be smoking all that yourself ......If I had all that crop I'd be at the perma-coma stage, and look like Jabba the hut....*


*Well I do smoke all day. I just don't go comatose.  I usually don't even look stoned, unless I am trying a brand new kickass strain. *


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Yeah I'm really NOT into the *** kissing. roll:*
*or sucking up. It makes me feel like you people think I need my ego stroked and I really don't. *

*Don't worry. Its more my problem than yours. *


B. THC R+D said:


> But Dont Even Act Like Your Sucking Up....or Type That Way She Hates That. Lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

SO U MEAN ITS OK TO COME HERE MAAM'....
FOR REALS 00.....<>!

HEY DID U GET A CHANCE TO CHECK THE APP. EXP. IN SIG THREAD...SOME CRAZY PIC'S OF WHAT APPLEJUICE CAN DO FOR YOUR PLANTS WERE GOING WITH THE PINNEAPPLE NEXT... DB.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Thank you kindly. *


w0bi said:


> wow, those are looking amazing. All of them are such beautiful plants, i want lol ;-x





Alto said:


> Looking great
> About how far out from harvest do you think you are?
> I want to see puppies too





bongspit said:


> *I think they look very sexy..in a lady like sort of way....*


*But of course thank you thank you*



B. THC R+D said:


> Some Nice Pic's Girl.... U Must Be Seeing Things, Look Fine!....here I Cleaned Your New Av For U, Take Anothier Look...!!! Db.


*Haha. Yes but you don't see the milky stains. Its all only cosmetic anyway.  Ok. I'm over it now.*

*Thanks guys for giving my plants such unconditional LOVE !  they say thanks also*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Ok I will check now then. *


B. THC R+D said:


> SO U MEAN ITS OK TO COME HERE MAAM'....
> FOR REALS 00.....<>!
> 
> HEY DID U GET A CHANCE TO CHECK THE APP. EXP. IN SIG THREAD...SOME CRAZY PIC'S OF WHAT APPLEJUICE CAN DO FOR YOUR PLANTS WERE GOING WITH THE PINNEAPPLE NEXT... DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

We Did..............but We Were Told Not To Say Anything, And That Washes Off, What Girl Dont Want A Milk Bath. Now Just Wash Her Gang Up, Do The Hair, And Send Them On There Way. Db. And It Never Happened... Just Edit That Part Out. Lol Deleet!


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Do you have a lot of big pics in your journal because I can't seem to get in. I'm on dial up and if it takes longer than a certain time I loose the connection.*
*I will try a bit later.*

*Sorry *

*Thanks*


B. THC R+D said:


> We Did..............but We Were Told Not To Say Anything, And That Washes Off, What Girl Dont Want A Milk Bath. Now Just Wash Her Gang Up, Do The Hair, And Send Them On There Way. Db. And It Never Happened... Just Edit That Part Out. Lol Deleet!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Yes.......damit Sorry! Its Some Serious Porn... U Will Wont To Take The Time To Get In. And I Not Patty My Own Back... I Proud As Hell, Out Of The Box Thinking And It Went Crazy Trich Ville, Been Hearing Ed Rosenthal....?
Ummmm! My Bad For Sure, Who Is He.??? Db.

AND TWISTY THANKS FOR THE TIP... I WAS HOPE-ING A W. CHAIR WOULD BE THERE. CHEERS DB.


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Haha . Thats so cute.*
*I will try and get in now since it is less busy.*
*Thanks*


B. THC R+D said:


> Yes.......damit Sorry! Its Some Serious Porn... U Will Wont To Take The Time To Get In. And I Not Patty My Own Back... I Proud As Hell, Out Of The Box Thinking And It Went Crazy Trich Ville, Been Hearing Ed Rosenthal....?
> Ummmm! My Bad For Sure, Who Is He.??? Db.
> 
> AND TWISTY THANKS FOR THE TIP... I WAS HOPE-ING A W. CHAIR WOULD BE THERE. CHEERS DB.


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 29, 2008)

Damn Lacy. Your plants look great. The milky coating doesn't look is barely visible. It's not nearly as bad as what I had pictured in my head. And your leaves! Compared to mine they're so...well...big!

I'm sorry if this is obvious or you've typed it a million times already, but what strain is it? Also, why did you choose that strain? What are your favs?


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Thanks. I suppose I am so used to seeing my plants so prestine or somethin'.*


*The leaves are big 'cause the plants are big.  I think the ones with the extra big leaves are mango or kahuna.*

*I slightly embarrassed to admit this BUT I am terrible at getting my strains all mixed up. I had so many different types growing that i don't know which is which now since I have transplanted them all inot bigger pots as they have grown. *

*I know I have Big Bud, Mango< kahuna, White Widow and some unknownm indoor strains. I might have a better idea in a couple of weeks but your guess is as good as mine right now *


GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> Damn Lacy. Your plants look great. The milky coating doesn't look is barely visible. It's not nearly as bad as what I had pictured in my head. And your leaves! Compared to mine they're so...well...big!
> 
> I'm sorry if this is obvious or you've typed it a million times already, but what strain is it? Also, why did you choose that strain? What are your favs?


----------



## w0bi (May 29, 2008)

Morning lol


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*G' Morning w0bi. *
*I need to make myself a really good puff here. *


w0bi said:


> Morning lol


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (May 29, 2008)

Very nice growin'. I can only say i've smoked Kahuna and it was a pleasure. You are lucky.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

damn...neva heard of kahuna.....maybe i'm still a noob


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (May 29, 2008)

Kahuna is one of Soma's strains. Quite the mix it is.


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks. I suppose I am so used to seeing my plants so prestine or somethin'.*
> 
> 
> *The leaves are big 'cause the plants are big.  I think the ones with the extra big leaves are mango or kahuna.*
> ...


*I hear you...MORNING ALL !!..I usually start with all the best intentions, I put little tags in the pots so I know whats what, but transplanting while stoned It all turns into one big shellgame...tags under some pot some where....them old twisty got a plan.....So I put twist ties around the stem, problem solved........(pat self on back)
All things being equal, turns out that cat likes pot.........cat loves twist ties...........
??????????????????????????????
*


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Thank guys. Actually I got these seeds free from bcseedking and I was under the impression that it is a hawiian strain but I could be wrong,*


OtisDriftwood;891716 said:


> Very nice growin'. I can only say i've smoked Kahuna and it was a pleasure. You are lucky.





cheetah2007 said:


> damn...neva heard of kahuna.....maybe i'm still a noob





OtisDriftwood;891720 said:


> Kahuna is one of Soma's strains. Quite the mix it is.





Twistyman said:


> *I hear you...MORNING ALL !!..I usually start with all the best intentions, I put little tags in the pots so I know whats what, but transplanting while stoned It all turns into one big shellgame...tags under some pot some where....them old twisty got a plan.....So I put twist ties around the stem, problem solved........(pat self on back)*
> *All things being equal, turns out that cat likes pot.........cat loves twist ties...........*
> *??????????????????????????????*


*Good morning twisty. Yes I do label them to start and I am stoned most of the time sooooo......*
*but I like the putting tags on stems idea.*
*Thanks*


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thank guys. Actually I got these seeds free from bcseedking and I was under the impression that it is a hawiian strain but I could be wrong,*



Yeah there is Hawaiian in the cross. 

Soma Seeds - Kahuna 

Soma is my fav breeder by far. His philosophy on growing is very interesting too. A definite man of the earth.


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Thanks Otis. Much appreciated. It always nice to know more about the strains you are growing. *


*So yesterday I did a lot of work on my new grow room. I helped hubby finish putting up all the dry wall and then while he slept I put this mesh tape on and white tape for the corners and then put this white stuff on. I think it is called mudding. Anyway it is one really messy job. I had that stuff under my nails, on my face, in my hair, all over my jeans.  And I still ahev to sand it and add more coats but I took some pictures to show the progress. In a few days I should have my new grow room. *


OtisDriftwood;892111 said:


> Yeah there is Hawaiian in the cross.
> 
> Soma Seeds - Kahuna
> 
> Soma is my fav breeder by far. His philosophy on growing is very interesting too. A definite man of the earth.


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Yesterday while tending to my plants I couldn't help notice a strain that had purplish leaves. When I brought it closer to my face it had a wonderful fresh mango smell that I could almost taste it was that strong. Wow! I am looking forward to this treat. *

*I just took a few pictures only because I was in there watering them.*
*I also took a pick of the mango with the purplish leaves. *


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks Otis. Much appreciated. It always nice to know more about the strains you are growing. *
> 
> 
> *So yesterday I did a lot of work on my new grow room. I helped hubby finish putting up all the dry wall and then while he slept I put this mesh tape on and white tape for the corners and then put this white stuff on. I think it is called mudding. Anyway it is one really messy job. I had that stuff under my nails, on my face, in my hair, all over my jeans.  And I still ahev to sand it and add more coats but I took some pictures to show the progress. In a few days I should have my new grow room. *


*Lacy...master mudder....lookn good...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yesterday while tending to my plants I couldn't help notice a strain that had purplish leaves. When I brought it closer to my face it had a wonderful fresh mango smell that I could almost taste it was that strong. Wow! I am looking forward to this treat. *
> 
> *I just took a few pictures only because I was in there watering them.*
> *I also took a pick of the mango with the purplish leaves. *


*Hey friend Lacy  So a bit of grunt work....You get into it after a while..do you ever watch Holmes on Homes ? It's fun fixing up the patch...* *Plus you win in the end.....$'s
About "purple".. My friend grew some of my seed's but 2 of his got this weird purple powder sort of shit on the leaf....any idea's ??????? It didn't happen to mine, from the same seed's. ?
*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*.......................................................Yep thats me. This is so weird on this site now. I can bearly even get on to post anything now because I get all kinds of errors. Never happened before. *
*[*quote=bongspit;895604]*Lacy...master mudder....lookn good...*[/quote]



Twistyman said:


> *Hey friend Lacy  So a bit of grunt work....You get into it after a while..do you ever watch Holmes on Homes ? It's fun fixing up the patch...* *Plus you win in the end.....$'s*
> *About "purple".. My friend grew some of my seed's but 2 of his got this weird purple powder sort of shit on the leaf....any idea's ??????? It didn't happen to mine, from the same seed's. ?*


*Yes I actually really like that show and other home bulding shows. I learn so much from them.*

*It sounds like fungus but I'm not too sure twisty. Just wait 'til next week. You are gonna be a dancing twisty*


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

*I think it's fixed now....*


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Oh good. Thanks Mr. Bong. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *.......................................................Yep thats me. This is so weird on this site now. I can bearly even get on to post anything now because I get all kinds of errors. Never happened before. *
> *[*quote=bongspit;895604]*Lacy...master mudder....lookn good...*


*Yes I actually really like that show and other home bulding shows. I learn so much from them.*

*It sounds like fungus but I'm not too sure twisty. Just wait 'til next week. You are gonna be a dancing twisty*[/quote]

*So I'll be able to shake my old booty ??? *


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*OMG twisty. I'm not sure what I am looking at here.  Is that.....oh never mind. *





Twistyman said:


> *Yes I actually really like that show and other home bulding shows. I learn so much from them.*
> 
> *It sounds like fungus but I'm not too sure twisty. Just wait 'til next week. You are gonna be a dancing twisty*


*So I'll be able to shake my old booty ??? * [/quote]


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Thanks For Making It In, I Was Having The Same Trouble Yest. Afternoon Till B4 What Would Be Prime Time On Here, And Then It Was Fixed. Prob. Working On The Server.
I Just Noticed The Hit, Sitting Down With Phatty And The Morn. Coffee. Thanks Headed There Now.
Your Journal Cracks Me Up! Very Nice Grow, Very Nice Ppl. And Funny As Hell... Thanks To Twisty For The Smiles Again. Puff Puff Pass To All.!
Db.~tlb.


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Yes lots of people were. I haven't a clue about computers so I didn't know what was going on. *


B. THC R+D said:


> Thanks For Making It In, I Was Having The Same Trouble Yest. Afternoon Till B4 What Would Be Prime Time On Here, And Then It Was Fixed. Prob. Working On The Server.
> I Just Noticed The Hit, Sitting Down With Phatty And The Morn. Coffee. Thanks Headed There Now.*This flew right over my head*
> Your Journal Cracks Me Up! Very Nice Grow, Very Nice Ppl. And Funny As Hell... Thanks To Twisty For The Smiles Again. Puff Puff Pass To All.!
> Db.~tlb.


*Good I am glad my jornal is entertaining. I try to make it informative BUT I forget that there may be newbies looking for info. Plus it I get bored easily. *

*Yes twisty is a riot. He alays has me laughing. He picks out the exact appropriate smiley face to go wiht the topic. Hilarious. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*When anything happens online I freak.....I always think that it's my computer (piece of crap) And that now I need a new computer, but I must admit I've never got that warning before for any site........ *


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Haha I know what you mean. I automatically thought it was MY computer but then I went to other sites and I was fine. It was just this one. AND then.....I thought that they were just trying to get rid of me and it was ALL a plot. My hubby laughs his head off when I tell him stuff like this. He's often saying..."its not ALL about YOU"  He's got a point.*
*That was a weird warning though. *


Twistyman said:


> *When anything happens online I freak.....I always think that it's my computer (piece of crap) And that now I need a new computer, but I must admit I've never got that warning before for any site........ *


----------



## primeralives (May 31, 2008)

i like the new avatar pic..


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

primeralives said:


> i like the new avatar pic..


_*Yep...the eyes have it...*_


----------



## PceNluV (May 31, 2008)

hey lacy finally got around to looking at one of your threads...didn't have time to read it all but got the most of it lol..i was also wondering if it was my computer yesterday but i guess not so thats good idk what i would do if i couldn't look up helpful info on here...im not a big computer guy just know the basics i thought i was f-ed...my babies are doing much better except i have found out that i have a minor gnat problem but is going to get fixed as soon as i get home from work...one of my babies has shown a preflower and its a girl. i can't tell on the other plants but there is no mistaken...im gonna take some pics later today and hopefully get them up tonight i need to go and buy some neem oil to get rid of those little bastards got any other advice on how to get rid of them shits?? ive read almost all the posts on the problem and i decided to do the neem oil and fly sticky roll things and till up the top layer of soil to get all the damned eggs...great grow...hit me back peace sorry so lengthy


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*Your plan is solid...I like to do the dish soap spray as a preventative measure before shit happens...Once in 5yrs. I had to battle mites and I don't want to repeat that joyous event...*


----------



## PceNluV (May 31, 2008)

thanks twisty i hope it works i will probably start the soap spray as of now just a drop or two in a normal sized spray bottle?? just regular dish soap with no added bleach or anything does that sound about right??


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Now I feel left out. What warning are you people talking about? I missed this whole adventure, wasn't online at all yesterday, outdoor planting day.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Now I feel left out. What warning are you people talking about? I missed this whole adventure, wasn't online at all yesterday, outdoor planting day.*


*Hi jimmy....It was strange..The screen went white and had some warning (theres a did some thing go wrong thread that shows the exact warning) you could go to your subscription sect. or new post but when you hit read 1st unread post you got the white shit...plus my computer would time out all the time, and if it didn't it took about 45 seconds between pages......so that's the poop....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Glad I missed that! I get p-o'd when stuff doesn't work right, spent my time more usefully anyway,,, worth getting wet I suppose,,*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

LMAO,, HERE TOO, SPENT ALL MORN. RUNNING SPY WARES AND ANIT VIRIS'SISIS!!!
AND MY PC IS A ROCKET, STILL HAS THE NEW SMELL, BUT I WAS READY TO START BITCHING AT WINDOWS. LOL PUFF PUFF PASS. ME ROCKET IS BACK TODAY. DB.~TLB!


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Thank you sir*


primeralives said:


> i like the new avatar pic..


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

[*My eyes have what?*quote=Twistyman;897425]_*Yep...the eyes have it...*_[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Ha! NO worries about getting too lengthy and gabby with me. You have to understand who you are talking to here. *

*Yes the neem oil is good and so is hanging one of those strips. When you do they spray thing make sure to do your pots as well since many of them will lay eggs and lava and stuff.*
*I also would let a big bucket of warm water with a bit of dish soap in it. It will attract a lot of bugs also.*

*I just don't advise spraying them with anything toxic or strong because not only will you be smoking it as the end result you will also start creating super bugs as they build up their resistance.*

*Its a good plan.*


PceNluV said:


> hey lacy finally got around to looking at one of your threads...didn't have time to read it all but got the most of it lol..i was also wondering if it was my computer yesterday but i guess not so thats good idk what i would do if i couldn't look up helpful info on here...im not a big computer guy just know the basics i thought i was f-ed...my babies are doing much better except i have found out that i have a minor gnat problem but is going to get fixed as soon as i get home from work...one of my babies has shown a preflower and its a girl. i can't tell on the other plants but there is no mistaken...im gonna take some pics later today and hopefully get them up tonight i need to go and buy some neem oil to get rid of those little bastards got any other advice on how to get rid of them shits?? ive read almost all the posts on the problem and i decided to do the neem oil and fly sticky roll things and till up the top layer of soil to get all the damned eggs...great grow...hit me back peace sorry so lengthy


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*This is the first time I have ever had a bug problem.*

*Pce....I added a bit of vinegar BUT not too much. It worked great. *

*Did you guys have another party in my journal and not invite me again*


Twistyman said:


> *Your plan is solid...I like to do the dish soap spray as a preventative measure before shit happens...Once in 5yrs. I had to battle mites and I don't want to repeat that joyous event...*





PceNluV said:


> thanks twisty i hope it works i will probably start the soap spray as of now just a drop or two in a normal sized spray bottle?? just regular dish soap with no added bleach or anything does that sound about right??


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Ok you guys are starting to make me feel normal.*
*Its interesting to notice that you all panicked about it. And I thought I was tyhe opnly one panicking.*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Now I feel left out. What warning are you people talking about? I missed this whole adventure, wasn't online at all yesterday, outdoor planting day.*


*Jimmy dude. You picked a VERY good day to go out and plant your seedlings. Did you get all that rain last night. We got a LOT of rain. *



Twistyman said:


> *Hi jimmy....It was strange..The screen went white and had some warning (theres a did some thing go wrong thread that shows the exact warning) you could go to your subscription sect. or new post but when you hit read 1st unread post you got the white shit...plus my computer would time out all the time, and if it didn't it took about 45 seconds between pages......so that's the poop....*






jimmyspaz said:


> *Glad I missed that! I get p-o'd when stuff doesn't work right, spent my time more usefully anyway,,, worth getting wet I suppose,,*


*You got that right. I wasn't getting pissed off. Just worried. *


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Ok I am officially a tad jealous. I would love to have a new puter wif high speed *


B. THC R+D said:


> LMAO,, HERE TOO, SPENT ALL MORN. RUNNING SPY WARES AND ANIT VIRIS'SISIS!!!
> AND MY PC IS A ROCKET, STILL HAS THE NEW SMELL, BUT I WAS READY TO START BITCHING AT WINDOWS. LOL PUFF PUFF PASS. ME ROCKET IS BACK TODAY. DB.~TLB!


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *This is the first time I have ever had a bug problem.*
> 
> *Pce....I added a bit of vinegar BUT not too much. It worked great. *
> 
> *Did you guys have another party in my journal and not invite me again*


*Sometimes the basic remedies (vinegar,soap..etc) work great and they have the benefit of being none toxic as some other things do.....but still....bug's suck *


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok I am officially a tad jealous. I would love to have a new puter wif high speed *


*Shoot, if my computer doesn't work weird, it's not mine...*


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*So true twisty so true. I believe in holistic.*


Twistyman said:


> *Sometimes the basic remedies (vinegar,soap..etc) work great and they have the benefit of being none toxic as some other things do.....but still....bug's suck *





Twistyman said:


> *Shoot, if my computer doesn't work weird, it's not mine...*


*Yeah same here. I just feel bad because there are some people that visit my journal regularly and I can't even pay back the respects.  Its not because I don't want to it is juts that some people have such huge pics that my computer just can't handle it. Then when you add a reply you have to wait for ALL the photos to finish downloading before your post will even enter.*

*BUT at least I HAVE a computer so I had better not complain. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So true twisty so true. I believe in holistic.*
> 
> 
> *Yeah same here. I just feel bad because there are some people that visit my journal regularly and I can't even pay back the respects.  Its not because I don't want to it is juts that some people have such huge pics that my computer just can't handle it. Then when you add a reply you have to wait for ALL the photos to finish downloading before your post will even enter.*
> ...


*I want to do the pic thing, but I'm lucky if I get online with my tech. skills...Still I want to get a camera or get someone I know to put some pic's up for me...*


----------



## bulldog (May 31, 2008)

Hey Lacy! How are the plants and the bug problem coming along?


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

lacy things look awsome im sorry i missed so much


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Yes that would be good twisty. I'd loke to see the plants you are growing.*
*Yeah my tech skills are up there with yours.  Almost non-existent.*


Twistyman said:


> *I want to do the pic thing, but I'm lucky if I get online with my tech. skills...Still I want to get a camera or get someone I know to put some pic's up for me...*


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Hey bulldog. Hows it going? The plants are doing well. What bugs! The bugs are gone. *

*Thanks for stopping by. I really need to make my rounds as well.*


bulldog said:


> Hey Lacy! How are the plants and the bug problem coming along?


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*OMG Bwinn. Nice to see you again but where you been?*
*Its been ages and we all wondered where you had gone. *


bwinn27 said:


> lacy things look awsome im sorry i missed so much


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*In the last 24 hours I have slept 15 of them. That is like 3 nights worth of sleep for me. I think I burnt myself out.*

*So I was watching tv wif the hubby and a commercial comes on with a woman in a wedding dress so I tell my hubby that although I don't regret not having a wedding , it would be kind of cool to rent a wedding dress and get all dressed up.*

*My hubby looks at me and asks why I would want to do that and I tell him just for the picture.*

*He the adds "yeah after that lets go out and rent a kid so we can have a family portrait"*

*LMAO!!!! He sometimes cracks me up. I couldn't stop laughing. *
*I have to admit that my guy has a great sense of humour. *


----------



## bongspit (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *In the last 24 hours I have slept 15 of them. That is like 3 nights worth of sleep for me. I think I burnt myself out.*
> 
> *So I was watching tv wif the hubby and a commercial comes on with a woman in a wedding dress so I tell my hubby that although I don't regret not having a wedding , it would be kind of cool to rent a wedding dress and get all dressed up.*
> 
> ...


*he would have to have a great sense of humor...to deal with you...*


----------



## bcurwi1 (May 31, 2008)

WOW lacy i just read this whole thread you are pretty cool...and your plants are AMAZING!!!! wow what kind of fertilizer and soil are you using


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

hi lacy, have you got any girls growing outdoors?.

i have a few, but our weather is rubbish only 2 sunny days this year so far.

i have a passion flower flowering from a whole plant.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

lmfao, i think it'd rock if you guys rented a kid. I got a couple kids running around my family that I could lend you. It won't cost you a dime, you can pay me in trade....


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

why not, people can rent dogs, whynot kids?.
joke.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*LMAO wickedy wikid. That was priceless!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Too funny. Yeah thats about how hubby feels about kids. *

*Hiya wikid. I have missed you.*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmfao, i think it'd rock if you guys rented a kid. I got a couple kids running around my family that I could lend you. It won't cost you a dime, you can pay me in trade....


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

ill bubble wrap one of mine if you want.
you can borrow him for the holidays.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I wish I could laugh that off and say you are just joking but ain't that the truth *


bongspit said:


> *he would have to have a great sense of humor...to deal with you...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*OMG!  Are you serious dude? WOW!*

*Ok well if you read the entire thread I have added what type of soil I use and the nutes throughout BUT I will add them again just for you. *

*I start my seeds off in : miracle grow seed starting - 0.0-0.1-0.0*
*I do not add any nutes as they get enough initially from the seed itself for the first week or so.*
*I do not purchase feminized seeds nor do I start my seeds off in paper towels. I put the direstly into well water soil.*

*Seedling stage: week 2: I transplant into miracle grow moisture control 18-18-18 and after one month I start feeding them with DNF nutes which starts for Dutch Nutrient Formula and is an organic based nutrient formula that is specific for marijuana growth. I use the vegetation formula but I only use 1/2 strength as I have nutes in the soil.*

*Growing stage- in the vegetative stage these plants need high amounts of nitrogen, potash and phosphates*

*I veg my plants usually between 2 to 3 months as it is MY belief that these plants do have a built in growth cycle. I do not believe in flowering babies.*

*Flowering stage - I again transplant my girls into MUCH larger pots and use premier PRO-MIX bx which is a neutral potting mix with no nutes added. The reason I do this is because in the flowering stage the plants do not require as much nitrogen so I use DNF for flowering which is 2 - 8 - 8. It has bat poop and stuff in it BUT is not smelly and is VERY forgivable. I highly recommend it. *

*I also allow the soil to dry out a bit more during flowering stage.*
*I do not go by what the breeders ahve said is the finishing time to harvest but go by my own educated guess or instinct.*

*And thats that.*
*Thanks for stopping by.*



bongspit said:


> *he would have to have a great sense of humor...to deal with you...*





bcurwi1 said:


> WOW lacy i just read this whole thread you are pretty cool...and your plants are AMAZING!!!! wow what kind of fertilizer and soil are you using


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*No sir. NONE !*
*I can't. I am going away this summer and my mom is staying here and looking after the cat and I just can't ask her to look after my marijuana plants. Its just not fair to her. I really was expecting to have my mm card by now but it seems like I am getting shafted for that for some reason. I haven't heard a thing about my application which I find disrespectful. I went to a LOT of trouble and hard work getting all the forms and everything needed to send in. I sent it all in months ago and haven't heard a thing back. Every couple of months I send an email inquiring about my application but never get a reply. *

*Its very discouraging crazy. *

*How about you.?*

*I have to admit that I am envious of all of you that can this year. I never thought I would miss it so much.*


crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy, have you got any girls growing outdoors?.
> 
> i have a few, but our weather is rubbish only 2 sunny days this year so far.
> 
> i have a passion flower flowering from a whole plant.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I wouldn't mind renting a kid but hubby wouldn't be up for that even for an hour let alone a day.*




crazy-mental said:


> why not, people can rent dogs, whynot kids?.
> joke.





crazy-mental said:


> ill bubble wrap one of mine if you want.
> you can borrow him for the holidays.


*Ummm......ok let me think a moment about this...........................................*

























*NO!!!*


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *This is the first time I have ever had a bug problem.*
> 
> *Pce....I added a bit of vinegar BUT not too much. It worked great.*


Did doing that mess with your PH at all ? 


Also has you or anyone else here ever used the "Cocktail" for spidermites and other pests?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*No sir. There wasn't enough vinegar in it.*
*No I haven't ever heard of that. Sorry*


OtisDriftwood;900051 said:


> Did doing that mess with your PH at all ?
> 
> 
> Also has you or anyone else here ever used the "Cocktail" for spidermites and other pests?


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Remo describes it in one of his latest episodes but i'm not sure wich one. I think it was in the "mailbag" segment though. 

Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

whats the cocktail?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hey Lacy, remember a couple of months ago my buddy blew up his kitchen? Well I was at his house the other day, all redecorated (looks nice) and he's all healed ( a few scars), and he asks if I've got any extra trim so he can make oil.*
*I had to laugh,, blow himself up again? Some people never learn,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thanks a lot otis. Thats great.*


OtisDriftwood;900188 said:


> Remo describes it in one of his latest episodes but i'm not sure wich one. I think it was in the "mailbag" segment though.
> 
> Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information





crazy-mental said:


> whats the cocktail?


*the link above crazy*



jimmyspaz said:


> *Hey Lacy, remember a couple of months ago my buddy blew up his kitchen? Well I was at his house the other day, all redecorated (looks nice) and he's all healed ( a few scars), and he asks if I've got any extra trim so he can make oil.*
> *I had to laugh,, blow himself up again? Some people never learn,,,*


*Yeah Jimmy. Thats what I call a real ' TARD BOYsome people have just enough intelligence to make them dangerous*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 1, 2008)

*At least he's asking me for advice on how to wire his new grow room lighting. I was firm with him about the dangers of bad wireing. He's not completely dumb, and can grow well outdoors, (He's a little bit like Ricky onTPB), you know, just needs a hand now and then.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I just found one of my females with 2 friggin balls of it and one of them has broken*

*I need to pay more attention to my grow. *

*Damn! Now I probably have pollinated most of them.*

*What do you guys think?*

*I took off the two balls and don't know whether to chuck her/him or not *

*What do you guys think?????*

*Oh friggin boo hoo!*


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks a lot otis. Thats great.*


Your welcome.




Lacy said:


> *I just found one of my females with 2 friggin balls of it and one of them has broken*
> 
> *I need to pay more attention to my grow. *
> 
> ...


I'd say spraymist them with plain PH'd water. Then mist the one(s) with balls before you remove them. IMO i'd do this when the lights are off. So yeah better to be safe and remove it.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I freaked and just removed them.  Probably not the smartest thing to do. *

*I went upstairs and was talking with my hubby about it and he is busy doing something so I ask him what he is doing and he says I;m making worm harnesses. *

*Hahaha. WORM harnesses. OMG! I make little fancy dog harnesses for lap dpgs and he is making these.*

*Last night and the other day he got a cup of cupfuls as worms because of all the rain we had. The yesterday he goes out shopping and comes up the stairs handing me something like it is a gift to me. *

*Turns out to be a worm farm. Then he gets on the phone and starts going on about how he is going to start a worm business and I am going to sell them for him while he is at work.  Hahaha. Silly man. Like THAT would ever happen. *

*worm harnesses...he says that everyone knows about worm harnesses. ....who.? ...they...them/\....everyone......*

*Well its news to me  (yawn) He even looked up a special knot he had to use for these worm harnesses. *


OtisDriftwood;900271 said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *At least he's asking me for advice on how to wire his new grow room lighting. I was firm with him about the dangers of bad wireing. He's not completely dumb, and can grow well outdoors, (He's a little bit like Ricky onTPB), you know, just needs a hand now and then.*


*Thats what gets people popped...the $ store extension cords, and multiple junction's........*



Lacy said:


> *I just found one of my females with 2 friggin balls of it and one of them has broken*
> 
> *I need to pay more attention to my grow. *
> 
> ...


*Bummer.......I read on a far away post that the guy was plucking off the pods and trying to grow it out.....Me I see ball's & they're gone...
I don't think that the pollen escapes before the start of the seed flower.........******I may be wrong****
*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I freaked and just removed them.  Probably not the smartest thing to do. *
> 
> *I went upstairs and was talking with my hubby about it and he is busy doing something so I ask him what he is doing and he says I;m making worm harnesses. *
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!! Wow, Mcdonalds might have something to say about that, them owning one of the worlds largest worm factories/companys/processing plants, Whatever you might wanna call it!!! HA. Dont even ask why Mcdonalds owns it  You don't wanna kno. So wow lmfao, I couldnt stop laughing thru that whole read. I'm sry to hear about ur balls! LoL you could just cut her/him down, cause if they showed up once they are gonna come again. Otherwise you could try that reverse shit that they sell, "Dutch Master Reverse" Is one I think. Suppose to reverse the sex of the plant within afew weeks I think. Something worth checking out atleast. So wtf are worm harnesses for again?! n why would a worm wear a harness lol  I'm confused def funny tho. HAHA!! He'll fuck wit worms but not weed?


----------



## Alto (Jun 1, 2008)

BooHoo me too
well i found just what you did and I took matters a step further
I found this thread
Hermie solution - confirmed! - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News
then I found this
Dutch Master Reverse from 4 hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Garden Supply
I am on the way to the Hydro shop after work because I want to grow this girl out.
I removed the ones I saw and checked all over her for others with a magnifying glass to be sure.
Today its "every one out of the pool" for a cleaning and nute change anyway so a good time to inspect her sisters.
Damn shame isn't it?
anyway I am gonna give this a shot an will let you know what the result is.
(even tho the above thread sounded pretty convincing to me.)
If I had more plants or they were all the same I would just chop away but being this is the only one of its strain I want to see it out to the bitter end.
Hope that helps your situation girl, and if you can't do it this go round maybe see about keeping some around for future troubles.


----------



## Earl (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are using DM Reverse and Penetrator on a mature plant,
you may need a few extra applications 
and you will need to look for bananas.

If you use the Reverse early in flower, 
it works better,
but I have used it late,
and it still worked as advertised, 
after 4-5 applications.









You must have Penetrator.

I also suggest an *Artist Spray bottle* from *Hobby Lobby* 
if you have one nearby.

You must use the Reverse/Penetrator solution 
within 15 minutes of mixing them.

The artist spray bottle 
let's you mix a small amount 
and apply it all without any waste.

I always spray my plants now,
during the first two weeks of flower.
.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*OMG guys Get out? they have something for that? *
*Unfortunately I think the damage is already done.*
*I only saw one ball that opened bu thats all it takes. *
*I really need to start checking for these things more.*
*Thanks a lot. I will check it out also. I most certainly will get osme for future troubles.*

*Thanks so much. *


Alto said:


> BooHoo me too
> well i found just what you did and I took matters a step further
> I found this thread
> Hermie solution - confirmed! - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yes I read that also. This only had two balls so I am plucking them off . I do not see any more but I am considering chucking it. *

*I have slept 22 hours in the past 33 and now I am going back to bed.*

*It must be my fibromyalgia acting up. I sometimes forget I have it because I feel good and then bamm...I feel horrible. *

*Sorry. Nothing like a whiner huh? *

*Ok I will keep my complaining to myself.*

*Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.*


*Bummer.......I read on a far away post that the guy was plucking off the pods and trying to grow it out.....Me I see ball's & they're gone...*
*I don't think that the pollen escapes before the start of the seed flower.........******I may be wrong*****
[/quote]


----------



## Alto (Jun 1, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you are using DM Reverse and Penetrator on a mature plant,
> you may need a few extra applications
> and you will need to look for *bananas*.


Thanks Earl, and sorry bout the hijack Lacy...
I have to ask being I am going to use this on a 20 day into flower plant
(1/4 the way into flower) what the hell are you referring to as bananas?
I found small balls right at the stem (no groups of them and they had not grown stems of their own yet) and I am sure none had popped being they were all gooey and green still inside when I dissected them.
I just want to be sure to not ruin my grow and want to know everything about this.
 here Lacy, have a nice nap and hope your feeling better.


----------



## Earl (Jun 1, 2008)

When mature buds start to hermie,
they will develop a pair of yellow stems
that will grow into a set of pollen producing flowers.

If you ever have a mature plant become hermie,
you may notice this, 
as these stems look like a small pair of bananas 
growing in the bud.

I pluck the bananas(stamen) off with tweezers, 
or long fingernails, 
before it can develop an open pollen sack.

See the banana shape inside the hanging flower sack?
Hermies will grow bananas similar in shape to these pollen producing parts called *stamen*.





This pix is of an all male plant.


.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ok I have the long fingernails. Unfortunately one of them did open into a pollen sack. I am not sure how much damage this has done and to be honest I don't think of my plants herming out when I should. I have seen it happen on my very mature 6 or 7 foot plants. You find a ball here or two but I have never had any seeds from the experience before but it was also outside. *

*The only time I have encountered this indoors was just my last grow and it pollinated about4 or 5 of my plants. Two of them were complete right-offs and the rest were ok. One plant only had about 3 or 4 seeds in it so I am hoping this will be either the same or better.*

*Thanks for the graphics. That was helpful. I really do nee to watch out for this more. I think I am going to go and check out each and every plant individually very carefully. I have so many of them though*


Earl said:


> When mature buds start to hermie,
> they will develop a pair of yellow stems
> that will grow into a set of pollen producing flowers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hey Alto and anybody else reading.....I have no problems with anyone hijacking my thread. I do not consider posting freely hijacking at all. I don't care that others may think otherwise. *

*Post whatever you want within reason. I don't wanna see two guys doing each other like I saw this morning int the Biggest Thread"  Now THAT was gross. *



*If you have gooey green balls then you are fine.*
*Ok that so didn't sound right but you know what I mean *

*Yes I had a lovely nap thanks. Woke up and hubby has gone out fishing for the day and is going again tomorrow next weekend and the weekend after on a yacht. He's having fun and I am glad. *



Alto said:


> Thanks Earl, and sorry bout the hijack Lacy...
> I have to ask being I am going to use this on a 20 day into flower plant
> (1/4 the way into flower) what the hell are you referring to as bananas?
> I found small balls right at the stem (no groups of them and they had not grown stems of their own yet) and I am sure none had popped being they were all gooey and green still inside when I dissected them.
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Jun 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Alto and anybody else reading.....I have no problems with anyone hijacking my thread. I do not consider posting freely hijacking at all. I don't care that others may think otherwise. *
> 
> *Post whatever you want within reason. I don't wanna see two guys doing each other like I saw this morning int the Biggest Thread"  Now THAT was gross. *
> 
> ...


*I just checked my balls and they are not green and gooey...what do I do?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*OMG Bongspit. You friggin GOT ME!!!!!*
*You tease you *
*Wow*
*I is actually embarrassed *







bongspit said:


> *I just checked my balls and they are not green and gooey...what do I do?*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG Bongspit. You friggin GOT ME!!!!!*
> *You tease you *
> *Wow*
> *I is actually embarrassed *


*you started the balls stuff...*
YouTube - Big hairy balls


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2008)

*'s*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 1, 2008)

*you are covering your nose...did you fart??*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it me? Or do you always have a different picture as ur avatar.. Maybe i'm just stoned


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*I am NOT even gonna click on that link Mr. Bong shock:*

*Ok I just never thought I would telling a guy that if his balls are green and gooey that he is ok*


bongspit said:


> *you started the balls stuff...*
> YouTube - Big hairy balls


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*See Mr. Bong. Twsity just proved that there are all kinds of balls out there. I could have been refering to any of these.clap:*

*Coming from the elite bowling society ..........you must be used to balls by now. LOL!!!!*


Twistyman said:


> *'s*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*No!  You did. Now I have to cover my face with my hair. *
*Guy farts are the worst. and you guys are always so proud of them. *


bongspit said:


> *you are covering your nose...did you fart??*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Yes sir. I do change the pic in my avatar*


w0bi said:


> Is it me? Or do you always have a different picture as ur avatar.. Maybe i'm just stoned


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes sir. I do change the pic in my avatar*


K, just making sure I wasn't trippin'  ha. How ur girls doing?  Any word on if they all got pollinated?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*No idea yet. It is teoo early to tell.*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

Sry to hear that really sucks, but accidents happen. Lesson learned.  I've learned afew also tho haha  Now I cant grow for atleast a year or more.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Yeah I am not sure how I feel about it yet. It is too early to tell. They might all be fine. Who knows. They are 33 days into flowering ;P*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

Time will tell. I hope the best for you  I'll check for more updates after work  have a great day


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*thanks w0bi. You have a good day also. *


----------



## grodrowithme (Jun 2, 2008)

its been so long since i been on and i just got to see ur ladies 4 the first time in a long time and there great a10 i say a 10 good job but im back now and will be starting and all new journal finnaly gott goodd seeds so see ya later


----------



## daddychrisg (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok I got my balls all green and gooey, now what?


----------



## Alto (Jun 2, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Ok I got my balls all green and gooey, now what?


Well being I started this somehow, (lol) I will tell you what I did with my little green balls.
I chopped em off, then found out I didn't need to.
Hey, but if you want to sing soprano....
 passes to Lacy, you were nappin' again I bet...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Oh my lord What did I start???? *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*wow. Yes sir I was indeed !!! I trnsplanted a clematis, planted some more climbing back eyed susies and soem moring glories. *
*Oh and I also planted 2 packages of seeds and I am BEAT!!!!*
*Exhausted! *
*I can sing soprano. I can get 3 1/2 octaves  for real. *

*Its better to rip pff those balls and be safe. I had better be safe typing all of this obviously *


Alto said:


> Well being I started this somehow, (lol) I will tell you what I did with my little green balls.
> I chopped em off, then found out I didn't need to.
> Hey, but if you want to sing soprano....
> passes to Lacy, you were nappin' again I bet...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Oh thats great grod, I look forward to your new journal. *


grodrowithme said:


> its been so long since i been on and i just got to see ur ladies 4 the first time in a long time and there great a10 i say a 10 good job but im back now and will be starting and all new journal finnaly gott goodd seeds so see ya later





daddychrisg said:


> Ok I got my balls all green and gooey, now what?


*Umm................I dunno*
*Ask Mr. Bong. He has the same problem. He can tell you what to do. *

*He's so gonna KILL ME!!!!*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh thats great grod, I look forward to your new journal. *
> 
> *Umm................I dunno*
> *Ask Mr. Bong. He has the same problem. He can tell you what to do. *
> ...


*ok ...miss fancy pants...*


----------



## RolliePollie (Jun 2, 2008)

That grow was so nice.

I hope you liked it!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Umm...that grow is STILL growing. thank you. *
*and YES I do LIKE it. *
*Thanks for asking.*


RolliePollie said:


> That grow was so nice.
> 
> I hope you liked it!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Heehee. Well I thought it was funny. Worked for me*




bongspit said:


> *ok ...miss fancy pants...*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

really love you eyes Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Aww thank you kindly cheetah. And I really like your buds you have hanging there  They look VERY nice.*


cheetah2007 said:


> really love you eyes Lacy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm..... its just that....just nice lookng  CHeers!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ha! Cheer Cheetah.*


cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm..... its just that....just nice lookng  CHeers!!!


----------



## PceNluV (Jun 3, 2008)

hey lacy thought i would drop a line and say hi...and thanks for the vinegar idea i think it worked great along with the flystrip and soap spray from the gardening store..any recent pics comin up soon to see?? i hope so thanks for the support from a newb...peace


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oh that is excellent. yes it worked well for me also.*

*Thanks for taking the time to stop by and say so. *

*Hey anytime fellow grower *


PceNluV said:


> hey lacy thought i would drop a line and say hi...and thanks for the vinegar idea i think it worked great along with the flystrip and soap spray from the gardening store..any recent pics comin up soon to see?? i hope so thanks for the support from a newb...peace


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Walleye hubby caught. He is sooo proud of himself today. *


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Walleye hubby caught. He is sooo proud of himself today. *


Tell him thanks, that it will make great fertilizer LMAO


----------



## w0bi (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice fish, lol alto.. Sup lacy ! How ya doing today?! I've been in the yard all day cutting trees down, replanting my wild elephant ears  , and well trimming up overgrowth!!! tired  Whoa


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2008)

wow lacy budkins, you are a busy woman. building another growroom=woohoo!! i dig the walleye pics too. keep up the good work as always.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 3, 2008)

*is walleye good eating??*


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude the best freshwater fish. Too bad a place like Red Lobster didn't do a good walleye dish.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jun 3, 2008)

What a let down! 
Now I have to try and get all this green stuff off my balls!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 3, 2008)

*my dog licked mine off for me...good as new...*


----------



## daddychrisg (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, on that one BS....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

[*Thanks for the heads up?*

*Being a man I am not sure that was the right thing to say there Chris?*

*LMAO!! But it is funny as Hell!!!!!!!!!!*quote=daddychrisg;909833]Thanks for the heads up, on that one BS....[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nah even I wouldn't use that.*


Alto said:


> Tell him thanks, that it will make great fertilizer LMAO


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

..............................................................


bongspit said:


> *my dog licked mine off for me...good as new...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Elephants ears? Isn't that the same as labs ears. Those are those fuzzy looking leafy things arent they?*

*Yeah those are really cute. *

*I was busy doing housework all day long *

*Oh joy oh bliss*


w0bi said:


> Nice fish, lol alto.. Sup lacy ! How ya doing today?! I've been in the yard all day cutting trees down, replanting my wild elephant ears  , and well trimming up overgrowth!!! tired  Whoa


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Really I did not know that. He decided to save them until he catches some more and then we are going to have a meal of it. *
*My hubby loves fish whereas I am more fussy. *

*I love salmon. Cod. I haven't done a lot of experimenting with tasting different fish but I know I am going to be soon enough. *

*He is so proud of his catch. *

*Thanks for commenting on them. It wil truly make his day.*


OtisDriftwood;908968 said:


> Dude the best freshwater fish. Too bad a place like Red Lobster didn't do a good walleye dish.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Mr. Bong. If hubby caught it...of course it is good eating. *
*Thats what I get. The only reason I know it is good eating is because of ALL the FISHING SHOWS we have going on here half the time //\\*





bongspit said:


> *is walleye good eating??*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*........................................Ok then. *


daddychrisg said:


> What a let down!
> Now I have to try and get all this green stuff off my balls!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

hallo there, Lacy  puff puff....cough cough.... pass >>>>>> to Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ahh thank you sir. (cough cough) passes it back.......no decides to be a joint hog and yak on and on while holding joint *


*JUST KIDDING...I wouldn't so that *


cheetah2007 said:


> hallo there, Lacy  puff puff....cough cough.... pass >>>>>> to Lacy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

*................?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*elephant EARS !!! LMAO!!!*

*Morning twisty dude *


Twistyman said:


> *................?*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*Gotta love those fishing shows. There is nothing as exciting as watching other people fish!*
*(Sorry, did that sound sarcastic?)*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

[*OMG. Yes and thank you. Its even WAY m ore fun for me  NOT! *


quote=jimmyspaz;910893]*Gotta love those fishing shows. There is nothing as exciting as watching other people fish!*
*(Sorry, did that sound sarcastic?)*[/quote]


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't even bother going fishing anymore. Fishermen in this country have enough problems as it is. At least I can help by buying a nice fish every now and then. I like going down to the dock when they come in and buying fresh whitefish, now theat's good eatin'!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 4, 2008)

Well last fishing show I watched
(it was accidental, TV was left on overnight and I could not reach the remote)
The "purse" was OVER a million dollars!
Now thats fishing I could really get into
and they all had these tricked out bass boats (which were free from endorsements)
What a life.....sparks another being Lacy is Bogarting...lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bob Izumi used to drive me nuts...always laughing at his own joke...For me the best show was Rod & Reel with Bill Saif...A friend went to his son's fishing place in up state NY..he said that bill was hammered the whole time...but could catch a fish with a stone.....*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 4, 2008)

*i think the trailer park boys should do fishing show...that would be excellent...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Is that the guy with the 'shore lunch'. he is constantly making plugs about his product to endorse.*

*And the guys voice just makes me laugh me head off.*
*They sound like a bunch of red necks. *



Twistyman said:


> *Bob Izumi used to drive me nuts...always laughing at his own joke...For me the best show was Rod & Reel with Bill Saif...A friend went to his son's fishing place in up state NY..he said that bill was hammered the whole time...but could catch a fish with a stone.....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*shore lunch *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*YES!!!! it would be so fitting *


bongspit said:


> *i think the trailer park boys should do fishing show...that would excellent...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*I have caught my own white fish up at algonquin park. I caught about 5 of them along with sun fish and some other ones. My hubby could tell you but I haven't a clue. They all feel slimey to me *


jimmyspaz said:


> I don't even bother going fishing anymore. Fishermen in this country have enough problems as it is. At least I can help by buying a nice fish every now and then. I like going down to the dock when they come in and buying fresh whitefish, now theat's good eatin'!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thtas what hubby says. He just LOVES fishing. *


*.....................................*


Alto said:


> Well last fishing show I watched
> (it was accidental, TV was left on overnight and I could not reach the remote)
> The "purse" was OVER a million dollars!
> Now thats fishing I could really get into
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*HEY! I just noticed that.*

*I did not bogart that JOINT my friend *

*why you *


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome To Trailer Prk Fishing, Im Your Host Dirtbag, And Bubba!!! Here You Hold The Dynamite Whys Bubba Lights It!!! Hole E Crap Bubba Did U Just Drop That Stick Back In The Box~~~!!!!................................................ Thank You For Tuning Into Fishermans Network Were Experiencing Tek Nickel Diff A Ma Cul Ties... Please Stand Bye!~~! "that Would Be A Short Show" Lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *i think the trailer park boys should do fishing show...that would excellent...*


*Yeah, I can see it now, Ricky fishing with sticks of dynamite, Bubbles with cart loads of fish, Julian marketing them by getting Corey and Trevor to go door to door,,*
*"Wanna buy a fish?"*
*I don't know however if any more seasons of TPB are in the works, they haven't said so on thier website anyway, and they always used to announce up-coming seasons in advance.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*OMG JImmy . That is so like them. That show is so rediculous but funny as ever. Hubby just LOVES it. *

*I can't see them not making more shows. Its a huge hit. *



jimmyspaz said:


> *Yeah, I can see it now, Ricky fishing with sticks of dynamite, Bubbles with cart loads of fish, Julian marketing them by getting Corey and Trevor to go door to door,,*
> *"Wanna buy a fish?"*
> *I don't know however if any more seasons of TPB are in the works, they haven't said so on thier website anyway, and they always used to announce up-coming seasons in advance.*


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy Adopt Me and Teach Me Your Ways !


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*What about bubbles? Do you that the guy doesn't even wear glasses? *
*He says that wearing those glasses for the shows has ruined his eyesight.  silly man.*
*Apparently he is a real drummer too *


B. THC R+D said:


> Welcome To Trailer Prk Fishing, Im Your Host Dirtbag, And Bubba!!! Here You Hold The Dynamite Whys Bubba Lights It!!! Hole E Crap Bubba Did U Just Drop That Stick Back In The Box~~~!!!!................................................ Thank You For Tuning Into Fishermans Network Were Experiencing Tek Nickel Diff A Ma Cul Ties... Please Stand Bye!~~! "that Would Be A Short Show" Lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*yeah but hubby may have a prob wif that one dude. *

*funny *


Robert520 said:


> Lacy Adopt Me and Teach Me Your Ways !


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright so your thinking about it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Yeah, I can see it now, Ricky fishing with sticks of dynamite, Bubbles with cart loads of fish, Julian marketing them by getting Corey and Trevor to go door to door,,*
> *"Wanna buy a fish?"*
> *I don't know however if any more seasons of TPB are in the works, they haven't said so on thier website anyway, and they always used to announce up-coming seasons in advance.*


*Yeah bubbles would use a cat tied to a string to fish....*



Lacy said:


> *What about bubbles? Do you that the guy doesn't even wear glasses? *
> *He says that wearing those glasses for the shows has ruined his eyesight.  silly man.*
> *Apparently he is a real drummer too *


You hear bubbles play guitar...the guy can play....Plus Randy was delivering bottled water the 1st couple of years of the show...and has a hard time sticking out his beer belly (it's not that big).......You ever watch the American beeped out show's....boy that sucks...TP boy & Soprano's can't be beeped............stupid censors !!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

Duh~~~ Stoner Moment! Read Below!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> alright so your thinking about it.


ARE U PAPER TRAINED.???


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, Mike Smith (Bubbles) was the sound man on the first black and white" Trailer Park Boys" movie. He was doing that character at a party and Mike Clattenberg thought he was funny enough to write into the scripts for the series. In the first movie he's the guy with the microphone boom who gets shot at the end. Not Bubbles yet though,,,,, I hadn't heard that he'd ruined his eyesight but I can believe it. I thought Mike Smith plays guitar and Pat Roach (Randy) plays drums though,,,,,


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 4, 2008)

i roll with papers as good as the next person if thats what your asking and if not , yes i wipe my ass with toilet paper


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> i roll with papers as good as the next person if thats what your asking and if not , yes i wipe my ass with toilet paper



YES TO THE FIRST PART, THAT WAS THE QUESTION!!! AND THE SECOND GOOD!!!, "CAUSE I TRIED THAT ICHY POODLE BUTT MOVE AND IT DOSN'T WORK!" LOL DB.~TLB!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds like someone loves maryjane!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jun 4, 2008)

*........................................Ok then. 

*_Then What?

_[*Thanks for the heads up?*

*Being a man I am not sure that was the right thing to say there Chris?*

*LMAO!! But it is funny as Hell!!!!!!!!!!*

_And Why is hell so funny?_


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey lacey, nice grow u got goin on, How about some updated pics!!!!. Im definatley gonna start following this grow


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy... do you have an actual grow journal? I have seen you promote MH for budding and would like to check it out... But i must say that after about 20 pages (going back) i cant find nothing but guys trying to hit on you and you turning them down cause of your hubby...hahaha.... Please i soo want to see what your buds are looking like 

Thanks


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

I Wanna see that good lady Bud Pron!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ahhhh... not really *


Robert520 said:


> alright so your thinking about it.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*probably *


Twistyman said:


> *Yeah bubbles would use a cat tied to a string to fish....*
> 
> 
> 
> You hear bubbles play guitar...the guy can play....Plus Randy was delivering bottled water the 1st couple of years of the show...and has a hard time sticking out his beer belly (it's not that big).......You ever watch the American beeped out show's....boy that sucks...TP boy & Soprano's can't be beeped............stupid censors !!


*haha no I haven't and did not know this. Thats funny. My hubby just loves that show. He would wacth that all day if he could *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ok you are like stranger than me *


B. THC R+D said:


> Duh~~~ Stoner Moment! Read Below!





B. THC R+D said:


> ARE U PAPER TRAINED.???


*Surely you weren't referring to me. *
*This was mean for the robert dude. *
*RIGHT? *

**


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*I don't think it has ruined them but he has a difficult time adjusting after working with those glasses on all day long. Apparently he used to have better than 20/20 vision. *

*I know one of them plays the drums because hubby was going on about it one day*


jimmyspaz said:


> Yeah, Mike Smith (Bubbles) was the sound man on the first black and white" Trailer Park Boys" movie. He was doing that character at a party and Mike Clattenberg thought he was funny enough to write into the scripts for the series. In the first movie he's the guy with the microphone boom who gets shot at the end. Not Bubbles yet though,,,,, I hadn't heard that he'd ruined his eyesight but I can believe it. I thought Mike Smith plays guitar and Pat Roach (Randy) plays drums though,,,,,


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol, funny stuff.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*ok here you go. The plants don't look very attractive today as they still have some residue left over from spraying them and it looks sort of ugly. *


Skitzotic said:


> Hey lacey, nice grow u got goin on, How about some updated pics!!!!. Im definatley gonna start following this grow


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yeah sorry about that. I can really ramble on *


genfranco said:


> Lacy... do you have an actual grow journal? I have seen you promote MH for budding and would like to check it out... But i must say that after about 20 pages (going back) i cant find nothing but guys trying to hit on you and you turning them down cause of your hubby...hahaha.... Please i soo want to see what your buds are looking like
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

.............................................................................


Robert520 said:


> i roll with papers as good as the next person if thats what your asking and if not , yes i wipe my ass with toilet paper


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol, that makes no sense... But, Very beautiful plants Lacey, Im lookin forward to seeing how they turn out. It seems like you really know your shit, Congratulations. You should be proud of all your hard work


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Lacy=Ms. Greenthumb!!*
*I thought it was time for a new name,,,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Here are a few pics of mY last grow just so you can see the size of the buds *


Skitzotic said:


> I Wanna see that good lady Bud Pron!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Aww thanks Jimmy *

*Lacy isn't a real name ?*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Lacy=Ms. Greenthumb!!*
> *I thought it was time for a new name,,,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Well thank you kindly sir and yes I suppose I should be proud.*

*Ok Ok I'm proud.*

*Notice the BIG smile >>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<*


Skitzotic said:


> Lol, that makes no sense... But, Very beautiful plants Lacey, Im lookin forward to seeing how they turn out. It seems like you really know your shit, Congratulations. You should be proud of all your hard work


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Damn. I forgot da hair *

*>>>>>>>>>>>//||<<<<<<<<<<<< there. thats better *





Lacy said:


> *Well thank you kindly sir and yes I suppose I should be proud.*
> 
> *Ok Ok I'm proud.*
> 
> *Notice the BIG smile >>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Now thats what i like to see Lacey!. Those colas make my mouth water. I bet it was some good shit. Looks fuckin Stanky


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*itchy poodle butt move.???...I really don't wanna know*



B. THC R+D said:


> YES TO THE FIRST PART, THAT WAS THE QUESTION!!! AND THE SECOND GOOD!!!, "CAUSE I TRIED THAT ICHY POODLE BUTT MOVE AND IT DOSN'T WORK!" LOL DB.~TLB!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *itchy poodle butt move.???...I really don't wanna know*


*You know, when the dog drags his butt across the floor,,you must have seen it,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*well yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!*


howie1221 said:


> sounds like someone loves maryjane!





daddychrisg said:


> *........................................Ok then. *
> 
> _Then What?_
> 
> ...


*Because ....ummm*
*because there is no such thing as hell so I find it funny? I guess*


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

lol.......


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*LMAO!!!! OMG! Yes that is funny as anything!!! Thats when I know my dog needs clipping. *
*Yes but ti is hilarious.*

*I also think it is really funny when they do that cat kicking their feet behind them thing. Thats funny too *


jimmyspaz said:


> *You know, when the dog drags his butt across the floor,,you must have seen it,,*


----------



## kachinka (Jun 5, 2008)

hey...have you ever heard of anyone mailing a cutting (clone) small seedling?...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Some of the best I have grown yet. I had two plants that had pinkish purple inside their buds and smelled competely different and tasted like I was smoking chunks of blask hash. I am quite sure it was the kahuna strain and I have some more .*

*Waaa hooooooooooooo*

*Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh! I can't wait *

*I want to make some hash today but I am too hyped and I will probably mess it up.*

*Later guys.*

*Thanks for visiting and have a nice day *


Skitzotic said:


> Now thats what i like to see Lacey!. Those colas make my mouth water. I bet it was some good shit. Looks fuckin Stanky


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*absolutely haven't*
*I am not sure how it would hold out unless it was delivered by courrier or something.  BUT then *


*so NO! *


kachinka said:


> hey...have you ever heard of anyone mailing a cutting (clone) small seedling?...


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

That truthfully would ber very stupid.
Clones are very sensative theyd die unless someone could take care of it


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *You know, when the dog drags his butt across the floor,,you must have seen it,,*


_*My arms aren't long enough...............*_


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Lmgdao. Drag yourself with your heels!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

*Do I look like Gumby....


.**gumby*


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Nah.......


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Do I look like Gumby....*
> 
> 
> *.**gumby*


*Well now you mention it,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*No kidding. *


Skitzotic said:


> That truthfully would ber very stupid.
> Clones are very sensative theyd die unless someone could take care of it


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Twisty twisted. *


Twistyman said:


> _*My arms aren't long enough...............*_


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*LMAO!*


Skitzotic said:


> Lmgdao. Drag yourself with your heels!





Twistyman said:


> *Do I look like Gumby....*
> 
> 
> *.**gumby*


*Yeah you kinda do*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Haha, See even Jimmy boy agrees *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Well now you mention it,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*OMG> I might be getting my medical marijuana license. Waaa hoooooooooo. Apparently they are processing my application now. *
*I am tickled pink. I hope I get it so I can put some plants outside and have my mom look after them.  Ok that in itseklf is sort of scary because my mother has never grown a thing in her entire life. *

*Hadn't thought that far along yet.  But I will work something out I'm sure. *


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait a liscense, How the hell did you manage that one? Ive never heard of that before i guess. Can you do that in the U.S. also?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil, i'll watch them for you lacey!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah sorry about that. I can really ramble on *



This is just wierd to me.... I mean everyone promotes HPS for flowering and MH for vegging.... then we spend tones of money on Co2..this that and the other... then to find out that the whole time you could have just bought an MH light and then the buds would be tight?....not have stretching problems due to only using HPS... Wtf ... All these gurus on here and all those high times people.... WTF>.... LAcy you are the goddess of POT as far as im concerned. 

WHat kind of weight do you usually get from your light? 400 right?.. IM just so pissed right now.. if i wasnt sucha stoner (its to far)... i would go to the hydro store and shove this HPS up someones A$$

thanks again lacy.. do have any close ups? are they like brick tight??


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Yah, But how tight the buds are Largely depends on the strain obviously, Growing skill. And lots of other factors. Ive seen some Amazing HPS buds and crappy MH buds. And vice versa.


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait I didnt have time to go through all 200 pages but Lacey are you vegging and flowering with just an MH? I'm am hopefully going to be growing for the first time and I only have money for CFL's I noticed in some early pages that you have grown with those. Did you like your results and how dense/heavy were the buds?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

Now we talking POT


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

COme on lacy.. give us the info.... I know there has to be something that im not doing... well hell there allot ..but with the light man..the light.. hehehe... No really... i have seen some shit over at the collective that is way way tight... pretty as hell... and soo tight... to where 1 little nug weight is like an 1/8...(well i guess some people nugs are just bigger than others)...


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Isnt that what people are usually talkin about here?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

No thats true... but for a soil grow.... unless you just go around drowning it every 3 days or over fert...and dont check your ph/ppm before watering... you cant really mess up... So then of course all of the other factors are involved... co2..temps...bucket size....etc... all that should be just known without having to be said. 




Skitzotic said:


> Yah, But how tight the buds are Largely depends on the strain obviously, Growing skill. And lots of other factors. Ive seen some Amazing HPS buds and crappy MH buds. And vice versa.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 5, 2008)

Yah but theres also A difference betweed not messing up, and Growin some killer buds.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*yes if you have a medical condition that requires you to use it.*
*Look it up online.*

*go to norml or just put a search in for medical marijuana.*


Skitzotic said:


> Wait a liscense, How the hell did you manage that one? Ive never heard of that before i guess. Can you do that in the U.S. also?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes I also was under the same impression BUT the more research I did indicated that natural sunlight is a balanced spectrum. You will get more reds and oranges in late autumn BUT you still have a lot of blues in there also. Blue light helps promote and MAINATAIN healthy growth so it is needed in both cycles. *

*I would never ever consider using C0 2. *
* I noticed that people who had a dual spectrum light had excellent results. I waited a long time to purchase my light so I wasn't making a mistake.*

*I bought a 1000 watt ballast and a SUNMASTER 'warm' deluxe which I use for both vegetative and flowering cycles.*

*I use miracle grow moisture control (18-18-1 to veg in because they need a high level of nitrogen for flowering (2-8-and then transplant to Pro-mix which is neutral in pH and has no added nutes. Flowering plants don';t want high nitrogen so you want the first number always a lot lower than the last one and the middle one.*

*I water my plants when they look liie they could use a drink and I never check my pH level.*

*I bascially keep it as simple as possible. I don't like things when they are complicated. *

*I feed my flowering plants Ducth Nutrient Formula *


genfranco said:


> This is just wierd to me.... I mean everyone promotes HPS for flowering and MH for vegging.... then we spend tones of money on Co2..this that and the other... then to find out that the whole time you could have just bought an MH light and then the buds would be tight?....not have stretching problems due to only using HPS... Wtf ... All these gurus on here and all those high times people.... WTF>.... LAcy you are the goddess of POT as far as im concerned.
> 
> WHat kind of weight do you usually get from your light? 400 right?.. IM just so pissed right now.. if i wasnt sucha stoner (its to far)... i would go to the hydro store and shove this HPS up someones A$$
> 
> thanks again lacy.. do have any close ups? are they like brick tight??


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*These ones aren't brick tight yet because they are only 5 weeks into flowering but they get tight.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*yes I bet you would *


Skitzotic said:


> Lil, i'll watch them for you lacey!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes part of it has to do with the strain. I had two plants (female) out of my last batch that I did not like how they grew so I have them dreid ready to be made into hash.*

*I just cut another one down yesterday for the same reason. It looks like the saem strain and I just don't like the way it grows. It is very unpredictable and I don't like that. *

*PLUS I weas not seeing much resinous leaves and it didn't smell as skunky as the others so its history....gonna get dried and chucked for hash making which i need to do tonight*



Skitzotic said:


> Yah, But how tight the buds are Largely depends on the strain obviously, Growing skill. And lots of other factors. Ive seen some Amazing HPS buds and crappy MH buds. And vice versa.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes I have had many successful grows with cfls but I do the same thing and mix the lights up. I get 2 day lights and 2 growlux lights and alternate them for a balanced spectrum.*

*You also have to top them earlier and start training the branches so that the height is ideal for your lighting. *

*The thing with cfls is that the light doesn't penetrate into the plants as well as an hps or MH does soo you really need to keep the plants.*

*You are not going to have extremely tense buds with the cfls but they certainly work. *



{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> Wait I didnt have time to go through all 200 pages but Lacey are you vegging and flowering with just an MH? I'm am hopefully going to be growing for the first time and I only have money for CFL's I noticed in some early pages that you have grown with those. Did you like your results and how dense/heavy were the buds?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*I added some more info. If there is anything else you want to know just ask.*

*My pm box is FULL right now and I havent emptied it. *

*a bug weighing an 1/8th. OMG thats laughable. I have had buds weigh WAY more than that. *

*An 1/8th is nothing man. *


genfranco said:


> COme on lacy.. give us the info.... I know there has to be something that im not doing... well hell there allot ..but with the light man..the light.. hehehe... No really... i have seen some shit over at the collective that is way way tight... pretty as hell... and soo tight... to where 1 little nug weight is like an 1/8...(well i guess some people nugs are just bigger than others)...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*umm...not always but usually*


Skitzotic said:


> Isnt that what people are usually talkin about here?





genfranco said:


> No thats true... but for a soil grow.... unless you just go around drowning it every 3 days or over fert...and dont check your ph/ppm before watering... you cant really mess up... So then of course all of the other factors are involved... co2..temps...bucket size....etc... all that should be just known without having to be said.
> 
> 
> *I never check my pH level. When I feed my plants nutes I always guess-timate. I never measure accurately.*
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 5, 2008)

I meant small buds.... so dense that you would think your getting ripped off.



Lacy said:


> *I added some more info. If there is anything else you want to know just ask.*
> 
> *My pm box is FULL right now and I havent emptied it. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ahh ya I get it. Yes you are right about that. When you get dense buds they still weigh the same BUT look smaller. *

*For dealers who don't weight then the hps would work.*


genfranco said:


> I meant small buds.... so dense that you would think your getting ripped off.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*My arms aren't long enough...............*_


http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNFOX000(2) 
IF U REALY NEEDED TOO! I COULD DRAG U BEHIND THE WHEEL CHAIR ???
WATCH FOR CHAAFING. OR RUG BURN' "REOSTAT ON LOW" 

............................


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

Some Very Nice Pic's Lacy!!! And A Little Shop Plant Talk As Well... Watching And Learning. Im Also A Medical Card Holder Here In Oregon. Its Great.!!! Kinda Gives Me The Giggles" If It Wasnt For The Chair. Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 5, 2008)

*what's up Lacykins?...you don't use the paper towel method for germination....you stick them in the dirt....how long do you let them go before you figure it's a lost cause?*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 5, 2008)

'hi lacy i read all 197 page's...and i have been growing cannabis for 10+ years on i would have to say that i give you prop's youhave some very good looking plant's so i wish you the best... i feel like i no you b-cuz i have been reading you grow for two day's now.... my wife was asking me y i was reading the some journal i told her that this chick rocked... oh what kind of nute's are you useing!! 

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*huh? I never give up on them. *
*I don't quite understand what you mean. *
*Your seeds arent sprouting? confused:*




bongspit said:


> *what's up Lacykins?...you don't use the paper towel method for germination....you stick them in the dirt....how long do you let them go before you figure it's a lost cause?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*I must have written that at least a dozen or more times throughout the journal.*
*Even a few pages back I have written what I use.*
*Its called DNF. Its Dutch Nutrient Formula. *

*Thank you kindly. *



da plantDOC said:


> 'hi lacy i read all 197 page's...and i have been growing cannabis for 10+ years on i would have to say that i give you prop's youhave some very good looking plant's so i wish you the best... i feel like i no you b-cuz i have been reading you grow for two day's now.... my wife was asking me y i was reading the some journal i told her that this chick rocked... oh what kind of nute's are you useing!!
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*You have a great attitude dude. Keep it up. It is very refreshing.*



B. THC R+D said:


> IF U REALY NEEDED TOO! I COULD DRAG U BEHIND THE WHEEL CHAIR ???
> WATCH FOR CHAAFING. OR RUG BURN' "REOSTAT ON LOW"
> 
> ............................


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Aww sorry to read about that one. *
*I was just told the other day that I can't just get an mm card. That I actually have to have some chronic pain. He said that I could jump in front of a car. That would work.  Need I add that I wasn't impressed. *

*I hope soon to be an mm card owner. *


B. THC R+D said:


> Some Very Nice Pic's Lacy!!! And A Little Shop Plant Talk As Well... Watching And Learning. Im Also A Medical Card Holder Here In Oregon. Its Great.!!! Kinda Gives Me The Giggles" If It Wasnt For The Chair. Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 6, 2008)

am sorry when you said D.N.F i never seen that kind of nute's i thout it was like a lol or something... you said that you bring you plant's out side sometime's but be very carefull sometime's you can bring mite's or otrher thing's in your grow room... well wish you luck...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*No sir/mame. It is an organic based formula that I personally prefer because it is so forgivable. I never measure accordingly. Most of thr things I do for my plants are just from basic instinct. *

*I take my plants outside just to give them a total soaking once in a while and for me the problem was the opposite. I had bugs in my grow room and I had done that to clean it out and at the same time, spray my plants down.. I mention this in the journal also.*

*Thanks *


da plantDOC said:


> am sorry when you said D.N.F i never seen that kind of nute's i thout it was like a lol or something... you said that you bring you plant's out side sometime's but be very carefull sometime's you can bring mite's or otrher thing's in your grow room... well wish you luck...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *huh? I never give up on them. *
> *I don't quite understand what you mean. *
> *Your seeds arent sprouting? confused:*


*if you have some that aren't sprouting how long do you wait.........................*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm using DNF organic grow and bloom too, Ms. Greenthumb. I have been very happy with the results. I wonder if it's available in the states? Seems like our american cousins don't know it.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 6, 2008)

Personally ive never heard of it. And Lacey. Just lie about your pain?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell them you have frequent migranes or something


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

No What! Lacykins "fake Bone Infections Like Me""""[email protected] That Will Get U A Card...dammmm My Docs Line Up To Sign For Mine. "bastards" Lol Db.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

Canada Medical Marihuana
maybe something here can help you in your search?
http://www.thc-foundation.org/
http://mercycenters.org/
http://canadiantx.areaguides.net/ypcyellow/Medical_Doctors.html?source=YP_Google&s_kwcid=canadian medical doctors|1089723942


----------



## genfranco (Jun 6, 2008)

hello lacy, I just thought i would chime in about the card... 

OK so being in canada im sure that its a little different

BUt one thing you have to understand is that not everyone has there medical records... 

2. no doctor in the world can tell you that you donot...have migraines and back and leg aches (chronic pain)...i told him about how i got hit by a bus when i was a kid in spain... NO questions... no records... All i did is went to my normal doctor.. told her that i was hurting... that the migraines have been getting worse in the last few years.. that i never go to the doctor... blah blah.. oh pain on the legs... oh pain on the back... but very important is those migraines.....!!!.. anyway.. she prescribed me some antidepressants.... and sent me off for a blood test.. ( i did the test and found that im low on my vitamin b12... (sunlight)... 

now with that prescription of another doctor for some horrible antidepressants that one of the side effects is "suicidal thoughts"... you make an appointment with yuo MJ doctor... you tell them records.. oh yeah i got records... all you take in is the last doctor visit record (which has all the info as far as eating smoking age height and you complaint... then they put what they thinkit is on it and sent you off for medication... you take that in to the MJ doctor and he CAN give you a card...


people have to think that the MJ doctors have no problem passing them out... IF you qualify for it... Well in cali (i dont know about toronto) one of the reosons are migrains. another.chronic pain...

With those two..anyone can get a card. Use the above method... hehehe.... good luck.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

I honestly have arthritis pretty bad and Bursitis (like arthritis but worse pain and more frequent)
My doc wants to give me muscle and joint pills but they upset my stomache.
So I suffer and take Aleve (sp?)
Wish where I lived had MM...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry To Here That Alto! Time To Move, Maybe.! I Have All 3 Arthers Bad Enough That They Went To Bone Infections, Both Hands, Feet And Top 3 Vert In Neck,,,, Now They Can Cut Me Stuff Off, But Not Me Head. So!!! Its The Med. Mj. To The Rescue Here. I Refuse The Oxy,,, And Othiers Meds Cause There Killers, And I Have A Son To Raise And Get A Little Time With. To The Doc. In Oregon, Have No Probs Handing Me A Card. Blah Blah Blah!!!
Or. Is Real Nice.!!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

the pups at 8 weeks old.
there 1st day out to the park.
we have only 3 left now, another goes tommorrow and the 2 girls go in 6 days time.

our next litter are due in 14 weeks to the red bitch the black one is mum and grey is dad."all cairn terriers".


----------



## Alto (Jun 8, 2008)

I Love dogs
Those lil' guys are so damn cute too
Ever watch Cesar the Dog Whisperer?
He certainly knows his stuff


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Oh Crazy. They are so darned cute!!! Another litter?  wow! You gonna be one busy man. *

*Lovely pictures Crazy. Thank you so much for sharing them with me and some others here *

*All cairns.  CUTE!*


crazy-mental said:


> the pups at 8 weeks old.
> there 1st day out to the park.
> we have only 3 left now, another goes tommorrow and the 2 girls go in 6 days time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*yeah that guy is awesome. Plus I love his accent. *


Alto said:


> I Love dogs
> Those lil' guys are so damn cute too
> Ever watch Cesar the Dog Whisperer?
> He certainly knows his stuff


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*I'm not really sure Mr. Bong. I haven't really had a problem with germinating BUT I also haven't tried any of my seed strains. I just dropped 5 seeds 5 days ago BUT they were all seeds from bcseedking as I honesty am not too sure how long to wait before planting the fresh seeds.*
*I was told to wait at least 6 weeks but many of my seeds stayed in the buds until weeks later when I ready to put them into jars and clean it all and put them away. *
*Now that it looks like I may be getting an mm card I might try a few and see what happens.*

*You had a plant seed also so I suppose we are both in the same situation. *


bongspit said:


> *if you have some that aren't sprouting how long do you wait.........................*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Waaaaa hooooooo. I am on my 200th page of my journal with only two grows in here. SAH Weeeet!!!! *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Wow Jimmy. I think you are right. I never realized that this was maufactured my homegrown hydroponics. Right on. Here in Toronto. How cool is that?*
*I am supporting my own. *
*Oh yeahhhhhhhhh*


jimmyspaz said:


> I'm using DNF organic grow and bloom too, Ms. Greenthumb. I have been very happy with the results. I wonder if it's available in the states? Seems like our american cousins don't know it.





Skitzotic said:


> Personally ive never heard of it. And Lacey. Just lie about your pain?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Ok dude. I hope I am not too harsh with you here BUT it is comments like these that piss me off. Not to come across as the poor victim here BUt I have more than one disorder that qualifies me for this card and to read comments like this just devalues the issue here.*

*I have been diagnosed with bi-polar disorder since I was a child. I have smoked weed off and on for about 30 years now. I'm no spring chicken here. I might be a apring lovin chick but I am 42 years old. *
*I am currently on two types of meds but have managed to reduce them by a little less than half because of the use of marijuana. *
*I don't need to lie about anything here.*
*Being bi-polar can be very dibilitating in itself. I am most often in a hypo mania state which can be toned down greatly with the help of weed and I will continue to use it regardless of whether I get my mm card or not. *

*I also have post traumatic stress disorder. This is difficult forme to find a specific strain to treat it so being part of a compassion club would be ideal for me.*

*I have had no intention of purchasing weed from the government but would very much like to try some different strains recommended for this. *

*AND my main source of physical PAIN is fibromyalgia.*
*This is a very painful disorder with many symptoms. Too many even to list off. It affects the entire body mind and soul. *
*Why do you think I have backed off posting here?*
*Because between the outdoor gardening and indoor maintenance, I am burnt to a thread. My neck and shoulders are aching like you wouldn't believe. I have taken out my electric neck massager and consuming robexacel every 4 or 5 hours. Pretend I have pain?*

*Sorry suse but those type of comments just piss me off. *And Lacey. Just lie about your pain?[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Come on guys. I kow your intentions are sweet as you are trying to be helpful and supportive but these comments are somewhat insulting to me.*

*Sorry blsmoke:*


Skitzotic said:


> Tell them you have frequent migranes or something





B. THC R+D said:


> No What! Lacykins "fake Bone Infections Like Me""""[email protected] That Will Get U A Card...dammmm My Docs Line Up To Sign For Mine. "bastards" Lol Db.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thank you very much Alto but I am going to have some more faith in this club. *
*Between my mental disorders, pms and my charming out-spokenness.............its no wonder I have a difficult time.*
*I have to give these guys a fair chance. *


Alto said:


> Canada Medical Marihuana
> maybe something here can help you in your search?
> The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation, THCF Medical Clinics, Medical Marijuana Doctors, Medical Marijuana Clinics, Serving The Cannabis Community Since 1999 - Medical Marijuana as treatment for chronic pain, chronic nausea, AIDS, cancer, glaucoma, chronic
> MERCY - the Medical Cannabis Resource Center | MercyCenters.org
> Yellow Page Listings in and around Canadian, TX for Medical Doctors


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

..................................


genfranco said:


> hello lacy, I just thought i would chime in about the card...
> 
> OK so being in canada im sure that its a little different
> 
> ...


*yes heehheeNot exactly what I was thinking but this just pisses me off!!! WTF! *

*I have many disorders that make me qualify for this card without having to make ANYTHING up. I am sitting here in extreme pain after toking and taking pain pills and I am reading this BS. *

*I am happy that you got your card. Thats great for you but I have never been one to 'sneak' in the backdoor so to speak. *
*If fact I really kind of despise people that take advantage of this system because of the mere fact that it ruins it for the rest of us. *

*You have people who really are ill trying desperately to get a card and then you have about 70% of mm members here stating how bogus their conditions are. *

*Think about what you are saying dude. I find this most insulting. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exactly Alto. Those pain pills are brutal of the tummy. It is mostly because of the anti'inflammatory in them. That is very hard on the stomach lining. That is one reason I can't take them.*
*My doctor prescribed pain pilss that were so strong that I had to take another prescription drug before i took these to coat my stomach and they still make me I have a very sensitive stomach and just can't take these. Robaxecel works good for me right now. I am continuously popping them. *


Alto said:


> I honestly have arthritis pretty bad and Bursitis (like arthritis but worse pain and more frequent)
> My doc wants to give me muscle and joint pills but they upset my stomache.
> So I suffer and take Aleve (sp?)
> Wish where I lived had MM...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thats because YOU are obviously worthy of having one *


B. THC R+D said:


> Sorry To Here That Alto! Time To Move, Maybe.! I Have All 3 Arthers Bad Enough That They Went To Bone Infections, Both Hands, Feet And Top 3 Vert In Neck,,,, Now They Can Cut Me Stuff Off, But Not Me Head. So!!! Its The Med. Mj. To The Rescue Here. I Refuse The Oxy,,, And Othiers Meds Cause There Killers, And I Have A Son To Raise And Get A Little Time With. To The Doc. In Oregon, Have No Probs Handing Me A Card. Blah Blah Blah!!!
> Or. Is Real Nice.!!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah that guy is awesome. Plus I love his accent. *


ceaser is great, i have learned lots from his show.
esp. to be calm assertive, with dogs cos dogs work on our energy.
if we are stressed then so are our dogs.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

here are some pics of my 4 outdoor cannabis plants"all girls" from my own version or "fem seeds" they are orange bud v's f2 venus.
i have been selling a few clones and lots of seedlings to fam and friends and they all seem to be female, i have been getting good reports on the plants and yeilds of them.

i have been telling the people to vegg for 6 weeks under flos then goto 12/12 with a 250 or 400hps and they have been getting between 1 to 2 1/2 oz per plant, and i sell the seedlings and clones for £5 "$10" and a 1/8 per plant when they are ready, its win win. with out the hassel of having to grow my self"indoor".
i will be growing indoor again, but we are in the prosess of moving, in 3 weeks when we get back from turkey.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

this is were im at a the moment lacy, thought id bring you upto speed where im at and what im upto, and with the dogs and all ive been too busy, with them they take lots of time.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

also i made some solid, from my d.poison, and some ice trimm"dripping ice"mmm.
i copied your method sort of and this is my soap bar, its about 5 of 10 its a good smoke for the day time.
if i smoke weed in the day i wouldnt get around to doing anything.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

Lacy Please Clear Room For One Pm From Me Please.!!! Db. I Realy Dont Want To Re Type It....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*They are beautiful pics crazy. I have clematic blooming now but I just don't have the energy to post pics right now. It sounds wonderful. *


crazy-mental said:


> ceaser is great, i have learned lots from his show.
> esp. to be calm assertive, with dogs cos dogs work on our energy.
> if we are stressed then so are our dogs.





B. THC R+D said:


> Lacy Please Clear Room For One Pm From Me Please.!!! Db. I Realy Dont Want To Re Type It....


*I'm sorry THC and all the other people whom I have been rudely ignoring.*
*Please forgive my rudeness right now. It isn't that I don't want to talk to any of you its just that I get so many pm I can't keep up and then I have to delete my pm account to send a pm back and I forget who has pm'ed me. *

*So later when I write down all the last pm's and I start feeling better........I will certainly get back to you all.*

*I do apologize but I am not up to all this socializing right now. The typing is really getting to me. *

*I feel really guilty but I have to start putting health first. *


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

Sister Friend I Care About U.... Get Well


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Wow Jimmy. I think you are right. I never realized that this was maufactured my homegrown hydroponics. Right on. Here in Toronto. How cool is that?*
> *I am supporting my own. *
> *Oh yeahhhhhhhhh*


Yeah I buy DNF at Homegrown too. Didn't realize it was their own product. That would explain why only us Canucks have heard of it though. I empathize with your pain. I have a torn right rotator cuff myself (among other things) and often find typing painful. After I've been on here for a while it gets really bad, oh well, ,,,


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 8, 2008)

hope your ok lacy and get well soon, btw the sun is out here in england, its the 3 day of sun weve had so far this year, and its the warmest so far.

hope your ok?.
you said you were going away this year on your hols?.
were are you going?.
been doing not much of anything today its too hot.
all ive done is take the dogs out for a run and done the lawn"both and planted some garden plants on, i also have a passion flower, flowering for the 1st time just 1 flower soo far and thats after 3 years"its just got going"

also done 20 clones "orange bud"and planted lots of seeds.
4 d.poison"not for me!!!"
3 ak47
2 ice
4 indigo
and some ice cuttings"5" also.
how many plants have you got growing?.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Hope u feel better Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*I am sorry for jumping all over you guys about this issue.*

*I often forget that I am appying via a compassion club where conditions are judged and compared due to fairness. If someone is more needing of marijuana then THAT person has a higher priority.*

*So my train of thought now is always focussed on this aspect.*

*Your system is set up where this is all feasible and can be done but here in Ontario it is a completely different story.*

*You have to have 'said' diagnosis signed and documented by your specialist BUT then you have to have their approval and they just don't want to do this. *

*So yeah I am jealous when I read how easy it is for all of you to aquire one. It totally sucks being on this end.*

*And yes crazy I am stressed.  Not from lack of weed but I am stressed physically mentally emotionally and spiritually right now.*

*And my dogs do feel it.*


Skitzotic said:


> Tell them you have frequent migranes or something





genfranco said:


> hello lacy, I just thought i would chime in about the card...
> 
> OK so being in canada im sure that its a little different
> 
> ...





Alto said:


> I honestly have arthritis pretty bad and Bursitis (like arthritis but worse pain and more frequent)
> My doc wants to give me muscle and joint pills but they upset my stomache.
> So I suffer and take Aleve (sp?)
> Wish where I lived had MM...





B. THC R+D said:


> Sorry To Here That Alto! Time To Move, Maybe.! I Have All 3 Arthers Bad Enough That They Went To Bone Infections, Both Hands, Feet And Top 3 Vert In Neck,,,, Now They Can Cut Me Stuff Off, But Not Me Head. So!!! Its The Med. Mj. To The Rescue Here. I Refuse The Oxy,,, And Othiers Meds Cause There Killers, And I Have A Son To Raise And Get A Little Time With. To The Doc. In Oregon, Have No Probs Handing Me A Card. Blah Blah Blah!!!
> Or. Is Real Nice.!!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*thanks guys.*
*Me too. *


Skitzotic said:


> Hope u feel better Lacy


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

No need to apologize. Im sure you get you MM card shit figured out eventually. Why you so stressed?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*because I have fibromyalgia and we are going away this summer and I have so much work to do here and my parents are waiting for an invitation....blah blah blah.*

*And I am a chick?  I dunno *

*And I really would like to get this card so I can legally have some plants growing here and I don't have to worry about getting busted on the way (traveling across the country. *



Skitzotic said:


> No need to apologize. Im sure you get you MM card shit figured out eventually. Why you so stressed?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Oic. How are your plants gonna get taken care of? Poor Lacy ;(


----------



## Lacy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Well. Thats the other thing. I can't have have plants because I am going away and am not legal. I cannot ask my mother to look after my plants without my card. I would feel so freudulent . *
*Now I am getting pressure from my parents to come over and I still don't have any vertilation in my grow room and presently have 19 plants in almost 6 weeks of flower. *

*I also feel emtionally torn right now about a dog, *
*My husband works with the wife of the man who bred our last shepherd. They are a weel respected couple. When hubby brought in pcs of our dog to work a lot of people were interested in getting one from this breeder. One of the people was a man whom should never have been sold a dog in my opinion.*

*Apparently according to him: He had had a huge explosive argument with his neighbour in which he accused him of stealing from his garage and/or property. He pressed charges and I think the charges were dropped. I am not too sure.  Anyway this guy decides he wants a german shepherd just for the image they portray so he can use it as a watch dog.  They have kids and have never had a dog So THIS is NOT the reaosn to purchase a dog. Any dog! *
*My hubby practically begged this man wife to not sell him one just for this reason alone. He just was not a pet loving type of man. Some people are and some people just are not. *

*Sooooo TWO years later after being left outside or in a crate indoors buddy decides HE does NOT want the dog any more because the neighbour has moved.  WTF? *

*This dog apparently looks exactly like our last one and is actually her step sister and she was being taken to the pound. *
*In my opinion not only do I not think people who are capable of doing this kind of thing should have dogs or pets but I don't think they should even consider breeding themselves *

*A friend of ours now has this dog even though he has two shepherds already, one of them being our shepherds step brother. My hubby does not want another shepherd because he says that three is too many and I have to agree with him. We now have two vehicles and the two little dogs fit in perfectly whereas the shepherd does not. *

*Which also means that we cannot go travelling at all ever again without taking two vehicles. So this is all logical but my heart still aches for a shepherd. *

*I'm emotionally torn about that. *




Skitzotic said:


> Oic. How are your plants gonna get taken care of? Poor Lacy ;(


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yah, i agree with you there, People like that dont deserve pets. Shepards are great dogs. So are you gonna have to harvest early?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hi genfranco,*

*The reason why they give you b12 shots were you are depressed is because that is one of the main vitamins that are depleted.*
*As far as seasonal affective disorder it is from a lack of sunlight vitamin D. No vitamins work alone. They were syncronistically. The vitamn D needs other vitamins, minerals (zinc) and co-enzymes.*

*What the medical establishment has done is made a vitamin into a prescribed drug. Being a registered nutritionist, this is just rediculous. Sure the vitamin B12 shots work to an extent BUT you are much better off going out each day for a walk in the daylight.*

*In order for the B12 to be completely affective one must take the ENTIRE B complex. Not in equal amounts as they don't come naturally in equal amounts BUT the medical establishment has completely ignored this very fact.*

*It all boils down to them making the buck. That is one of the reasons why they don't want people taking vitamins and making themselves well. *

*I find this part of the government very very sad. They really do not want the general public knowing the real truth about thier own health because it is NOT profitable for them.*

*I have all the records and everything I need. The only BIG problem here in Canada is YOU as a patient have to go oout and find your own doctor who will prescribe it for you but......and here's the catch..........You are not allow to advertise or declare that you sign for med cards.*

*So even if you have all the records and everything, you still get treated like a common criminal if you try and seek out a doctor.*
*They look at you as if it is an insult to THEM. *

*So yes it is frustrating to say the least. *

*Thanks for the help though.*

*I will rep all of you when I can. *


genfranco said:


> hello lacy, I just thought i would chime in about the card...
> 
> OK so being in canada im sure that its a little different
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*I feel like a real doof now.*
*I only just realized that I can deleted single posts at a time.*
*I always thought that I had to delete the entire 500 messages and start again but in doing that you lose all the last pm's without answering them.*

*Having a blonde moment *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

how is it goin lacy ?  cheers from the cheetah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

did i mentioned that ur eyes are b-e-a-utiful


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

Lacy i feel for you my wifey is draging me on a two week trip i dont no how i am going to feed all my plant's ether... Am fucked!!!! beside's i dont like to leave my house and i have to go 2500 mile's from my plant's.... Oh and i did tell her that she will be going by her self if i dont find someone.... am going to ask grandma finger's crossed... i

p.s i no what you going thrue i am 28 and dieing of cancer and i live in a state with no cannabis program and i have to have it... with out it i cant stop throwing up da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 9, 2008)

*hey lacy...have not talked in a while...do you like pie??*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*You're too kind*



cheetah2007 said:


> how is it goin lacy ?  cheers from the cheetah





cheetah2007 said:


> did i mentioned that ur eyes are b-e-a-utiful


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Im Mad Now,,, Che' Never Says That To Me!!! Its Allways Cheers Oh! Ya" Nice Plants Freak E Freak!!! Lol

Hows The Lacy G. Thumb Today.>????


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*To be honest I am scared to go on this trip. We have been together for almost 19 years now and have never travelled together. Now we are going to put ourselves in a vehicle and travel a LONG way away.*
*Its scary. *

*I don't know what to do about plants. To have them or not. *
*I've thought about revegging my now flowering ones but it all depends on the outcome of whether I get my card or not.*



da plantDOC said:


> Lacy i feel for you my wifey is draging me on a two week trip i dont no how i am going to feed all my plant's ether... Am fucked!!!! beside's i dont like to leave my house and i have to go 2500 mile's from my plant's.... Oh and i did tell her that she will be going by her self if i dont find someone.... am going to ask grandma finger's crossed... i
> 
> p.s i no what you going thrue i am 28 and dieing of cancer and i live in a state with no cannabis program and i have to have it... with out it i cant stop throwing up da plantDOC


*See now people like you I have a great deal of compassion for. Its quite sad that you are not allowed a card to toke legally but some due can walk up to any doctor in some of the states and get one almost no questions asked.*

*I just can't wrap my brain around it. I sincerely hope that they change that soon where you live because it seems so unfair. peace:*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hi Mr. Bongpoontang. *
*Wuzzzz up dude? *

*Do I like pie?*

*Is this like a trick question?*

*What kind of pie are we talking?????*


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...have not talked in a while...do you like pie??*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*I moved all my plants to their new grow room. Hubby was supposed to sand it all but told me that I had put too muich putty on.*

*So I have two unfinished grow rooms now. *

*Some of my plants are getting frosty while others aren't.*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

That First Pic Looks Tasty,,, Is That The Mango One.??? 
If There Diff. Strains That Would Explain The Frosty No Frosty. Yes" ???


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Awww. You're the KINDEST!!! *

*I will even throw in a couple of cyber huggs for you *

*I will have to get back to you on the pm. *
*There is a lot to say back *



B. THC R+D said:


> Im Mad Now,,, Che' Never Says That To Me!!! Its Allways Cheers Oh! Ya" Nice Plants Freak E Freak!!! Lol
> 
> Hows The Lacy G. Thumb Today.>????


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Yes sir. There are different strains but lacykins here mixed them all up already roll:*

*So it again..is try and guess the strain*


B. THC R+D said:


> That First Pic Looks Tasty,,, Is That The Mango One.???
> If There Diff. Strains That Would Explain The Frosty No Frosty. Yes" ???


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. One Of My Fears... Now That Im Getting Alot More Strains. Hold A Pic Up And Tell Her To Hold Still. !!!

Like! Justin Timberlake.... "im Bring-ing Sexy Back... Its Just Going To Be Slower And In A Wheel Chair"  I Have Pretty Eyes Tooo! Cheetah.!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

Lacy i dont have to tell you how on fair thing are....I feel like you sometime's i dont know whether to say fuck it and drop evrything and not grow or to just move to a cannabis state OH... BY THE WAY i live in MASS so R.I hase the program but that's a fucking joke the state is so small that you have to know someone!!!! so i see it's know better up thare... i know how you feel it;s so fustrating then you see people that have card's that they just sell it that pisse's me off am dyeing and i cant have cannbis... So hang in thare... it seem that you will not give up so i will be hearing you soon saying that you have your card...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*haha. You are so fine. What an attitude. *
*Its people like you that bring back the gratitude for me so thank you. *


B. THC R+D said:


> Lol. One Of My Fears... Now That Im Getting Alot More Strains. Hold A Pic Up And Tell Her To Hold Still. !!!
> 
> Like! Justin Timberlake.... "im Bring-ing Sexy Back... Its Just Going To Be Slower And In A Wheel Chair"  I Have Pretty Eyes Tooo! Cheetah.!!!


*Well lets see them ?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Oh thank you so much for chiming in. I feel like a total buzzkill here regarding the mm topic.*

*I try not to get upset about it but I think about all the specific strains I could be possibly purchasing if I had a card and all the time and effort that I have put into this and to have some members come along and mention they got theirs like it was a walk in the park, just gets to me. Especially if they have gone in under false pretenses.*

*I just think it is unfair to everyone concerned. Its like purchasing insurance. A lot of it depends on moral integrity and the more people that are dishonest the higher everyone's insurance is.*

*It really burns me to hear some members mention that they are dying of cancer and can't get a card and yet in another state they can go and apply with not a thing wrong with them.*

*This is gotta piss off more people here than just me. I suppose I am just so out-spoken that I do say something. *



da plantDOC said:


> Lacy i dont have to tell you how on fair thing are....I feel like you sometime's i dont know whether to say fuck it and drop evrything and not grow or to just move to a cannabis state OH... BY THE WAY i live in MASS so R.I hase the program but that's a fucking joke the state is so small that you have to know someone!!!! so i see it's know better up thare... i know how you feel it;s so fustrating then you see people that have card's that they just sell it that pisse's me off am dyeing and i cant have cannbis... So hang in thare... it seem that you will not give up so i will be hearing you soon saying that you have your card...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

yes your right Lace it pissis me off so fucking bad that my wifey think's i go too far with it but i dont care i have a big fucking moulth and i cant keep it shut and it get's me in shit sometime's.... get this a few month's ago i did 2 1/2 month in JAIL for 1/2 oz of kush that i did grow my self but the fucked up thing is i do treatment chemo and the fucking jail had to take me evryday it cost them 45;000 to have me 2 1/2 months in med's and shit... so i have a lot of shit going on beside's i have 3 year's to live...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*OMG dude. This even pisses me off. How dare they????*
*See THIS is where I see a HUGE difference. It isn't a matter that we are all equal and deserving to smoke weed, its that some idividuals are RIGHTLY more so and to think not is to not be a very compassionate thoughtful persona to your fellow man.*

*I don't regret you sharing this story with me being it keeps me humble but it also pisses me off.*

*This is wrong on sooo many levels. *


da plantDOC said:


> yes your right Lace it pissis me off so fucking bad that my wifey think's i go too far with it but i dont care i have a big fucking moulth and i cant keep it shut and it get's me in shit sometime's.... get this a few month's ago i did 2 1/2 month in JAIL for 1/2 oz of kush that i did grow my self but the fucked up thing is i do treatment chemo and the fucking jail had to take me evryday it cost them 45;000 to have me 2 1/2 months in med's and shit... so i have a lot of shit going on beside's i have 3 year's to live...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thats just  wrong *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW i did not meen to piss you off an if i did am sorry but the way i look at thing is that thare are so meny people that's so worst off then me so if i can share something with some people and make them feel better when thare sad then thats cool.... maybe i shoud not have share that with you but i say it how it is and so be it told you i had a big moulth that get's me in well people getting pissed off ... my sorry agan and have a good night LACY

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

oh.. YOU SAID IT'S SO WRONG... what is so wrong....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*No no. Not at all.*



da plantDOC said:


> oh.. YOU SAID IT'S SO WRONG... what is so wrong....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Sorry, Yes I am kind of ticked off but not at you at all but just the system.*

*I think it is very sad that anyone gets put away for that amount of weed. That in inself is just outrageous BUT then to read that you have cancer and what they had you do.*

*It makes me be ashamed to be in this human race to be honest.*

*I think that is totally discusting of our society to treat anohter human being like such. *

*Its heart breaking really. *


da plantDOC said:


> WOW i did not meen to piss you off an if i did am sorry but the way i look at thing is that thare are so meny people that's so worst off then me so if i can share something with some people and make them feel better when thare sad then thats cool.... maybe i shoud not have share that with you but i say it how it is and so be it told you i had a big moulth that get's me in well people getting pissed off ... my sorry agan and have a good night LACY
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*You are a prime example of what I am presently ranting on about.*

*You have been diagnosed with cancer and can't gewt a card, get put away for 2 1/2 years *

*and yet you have a bunch of schmucks some onto the site and brag about how easy it was to get their card and they don't even have anything wrong. *

*Meanwhile half of these people at least, are kids. They don't have a mortgage to worry about or kids to take care of etc....*

*Very unfair.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*ok 2 1/2 months is still too much. *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

wow if thare was more people in the world like lacy it would be a nice place... but thare is not so.... no but!!!! thank's for the kind word's and am glad that you are not mad at me.... thing seem to work them self's out so in both of our story's it shoud end in a good note...did you no that cali has 1 1/2 mill with card's and then thare is good people like you and me that need cannabis that have to hide... it make's me sick to think people have a card for rash... come on get real...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*No actually your post makes me feel more shameful with myself and my own self indulgence regarding my situation. *

*I know there are ALWAYS people in far worse situations than ourselves. It just sometimes drops in your face at the most unexpected times.*

*I am VERY moved by your posts. I just couldn't go to bed without a last reply.*

*If I were you, and I;m not, I would write to everyone I possibly could. In my opinion I think weed should be legal right across the board for people like you.*

*Seriously! There is something REALLY wrong with this system and you are just proof. *

*Reading your post brought tears to my eyes. Very heart felt.*

*Thank you kindly for being courageous enough to share. *


da plantDOC said:


> wow if thare was more people in the world like lacy it would be a nice place... but thare is not so.... no but!!!! thank's for the kind word's and am glad that you are not mad at me.... thing seem to work them self's out so in both of our story's it shoud end in a good note...did you no that cali has 1 1/2 mill with card's and then thare is good people like you and me that need cannabis that have to hide... it make's me sick to think people have a card for rash... come on get real...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

Lacy i know that this is you grow journal and i have not talked about growing much so sorry... if you have any questions feel free to ask...

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW i just read that an am speachless i dont no what to say... thing dont move me very offen an a comepleat stranger did... i have been with my wifey for 10 year's and she is not even that understanding as you so i want to thank you and i had a good time talking with you... i dont share that with comepleat strangers but i dont no y i did but am glad i did you seem like a cool girl and i will stop bye and see how thing are tomorow.... so good nite LACE... p.s. if you p.m me i will tell you my name i will feel better...

da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi Mr. Bongpoontang. *
> *Wuzzzz up dude? *
> 
> *Do I like pie?*
> ...


what is your favorite kind if pie? how is that hard? when I asked the question I was high and faced with 3 different kinds of pie and I couldn't decide....
*so...how you doing...??? is the thread with mm card stuff? why don't organize a group of fellow canadians her at riu and write letters and call and complain...squeeky wheel gets the oil...*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Im Mad Now,,, Che' Never Says That To Me!!! Its Allways Cheers Oh! Ya&quot; Nice Plants Freak E Freak!!! Lol
> 
> Hows The Lacy G. Thumb Today.>????


huh....dun be mad bro...i can say this to u if ya want  lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

good mornig lace how's thing's going today...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

afternoon lacy  (EET)3pm


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Oh gosh please!!!!*
*Feel free to yak on about whatever topic you want here at my journal.*
*Heck do you think after 2 grows this 200 plus journal is all about growing???*

*NOPE!! So yak on my friends yak on> *

*I gotta twist one up for my coffee here.*


da plantDOC said:


> Lacy i know that this is you grow journal and i have not talked about growing much so sorry... if you have any questions feel free to ask...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

* really ? *
*8:00 am here *
*YAWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*3pm[/quote]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

yep really....i'm in the future LOL


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh gosh please!!!!*
> *Feel free to yak on about whatever topic you want here at my journal.*
> *Heck do you think after 2 grows this 200 plus journal is all about growing???*
> 
> ...


ha i need a fatty with my coffee to cant have one with out it.... thank god the wife left for the day... too hot to be dealing with her shit today...just kidding not realy

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Really  Oh thank you kindly. *
*I did not read this until just now. *
*I suppose I have a lot more empathy than the average person. For me I find it easy to put myself in others postition especially where there is pain involved. Sometimes I feel like I have this pain raidar or something. Its strange because I can't turn it off. *

*I can relate to pain all too well and I am still not sure whether this is a good thing or a bad thing. Its just a character trait that I have,*
*I guess *


da plantDOC said:


> WOW i just read that an am speachless i dont no what to say... thing dont move me very offen an a comepleat stranger did... i have been with my wifey for 10 year's and she is not even that understanding as you so i want to thank you and i had a good time talking with you... i dont share that with comepleat strangers but i dont no y i did but am glad i did you seem like a cool girl and i will stop bye and see how thing are tomorow.... so good nite LACE... p.s. if you p.m me i will tell you my name i will feel better...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Oh  So it wasn't a trick question.*
*I like pumpkin pie and I like lemon merange? I don't even know how to spell it. *

*I think it is a great idea Mr. Bong. The funny thing is that I was thinking the exact same thing last night.*

*I think it would be a great asset to this forum to have sections for members to go to that is related to their own country etc instead of having to make their own separate thread for help.*

*Good idea.  Great minds think alike!!!!*


*OR fools seldom differ? *

**



bongspit said:


> what is your favorite kind if pie? how is that hard? when I asked the question I was high and faced with 3 different kinds of pie and I couldn't decide....
> *so...how you doing...??? is the thread with mm card stuff? why don't organize a group of fellow canadians her at riu and write letters and call and complain...squeeky wheel gets the oil...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

...........................


bongspit said:


> what is your favorite kind if pie? how is that hard? when I asked the question I was high and faced with 3 different kinds of pie and I couldn't decide....
> *so...how you doing...??? is the thread with mm card stuff? why don't organize a group of fellow canadians her at riu and write letters and call and complain...*
> 
> 
> ...




*Ok if this is true then how come I ain't getting oiled regularly?????*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*he is jealous and wants you to tell him he has beautiful eyes too. *


cheetah2007 said:


> huh....dun be mad bro...i can say this to u if ya want  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

damn....it's so hard...i've neva seen his eyes  lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wonderful thanks!!!*
*And you?*
*I'm high now.*


da plantDOC said:


> good mornig lace how's thing's going today...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!*
*So you were considering it then????*


cheetah2007 said:


> damn....it's so hard...i've neva seen his eyes  lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*It's so hard? *
*Sorry but.....LMAOOOOOOOO*
*I am not too sure you should be saying that to a guy.*
*My bad. *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

hahaha...me too


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*My hubby is sleeping.*

*Thank GOD!!!*
*and I am NOT kidding*


da plantDOC said:


> ha i need a fatty with my coffee to cant have one with out it.... thank god the wife left for the day... too hot to be dealing with her shit today...just kidding not realy
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

hey Lacy has it been so hot up thare to the last few day's to... i have two A.C. GOING IN MY GROWROOM and it's still 79-80... i hate the heat..

da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

79-80 is not bad actually


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*OMG dudes. It was up to 35 here the other day. We had a mini heat wave. Had to get out the portable air. *
*Inside it was really hot but we got it down to about 24/25 degrees which was much better. I almost slept down here because the basement is much cooler.*

*My new grow room is really heating up bad though.  smaller room with no fan in there yet. I will have to fic that today. *


da plantDOC said:


> hey Lacy has it been so hot up thare to the last few day's to... i have two A.C. GOING IN MY GROWROOM and it's still 79-80... i hate the heat..
> 
> da plantDOC





cheetah2007 said:


> 79-80 is not bad actually


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG dudes. It was up to 35 here the other day. We had a mini heat wave. Had to get out the portable air. *
> *Inside it was really hot but we got it down to about 24/25 degrees which was much better. I almost slept down here because the basement is much cooler.*
> 
> *My new grow room is really heating up bad though.  smaller room with no fan in there yet. I will have to fic that today. *


 
HEY LACE what do you meen when you say it went up 35 hear...

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 79-80 is not bad actually


 NO...your right 79-80 is cool for a growroom but am spoiled with a 75F room so 80 is hot to me...

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

HEY lacy did you ever order thing's from H.T.G. SUPPLY'S.... right now am waiting for U.P.S. just ordered 500$ in supply's got my brother builing me a new growroom... that place is the best place i have ever order from for the last few year's and they have been grate... thay sent me like 5 h.p.s. 400w that i dont even need... i gave a few friends 1 on this site.. fuck i cant use them so y not help someone if you need 1 let me no il hook you up with one thay are 60$ THAT CRAZY for a lightbulb...

 da plantDOC


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

HOllly shit here we go again with that HTG crap


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ...........................
> 
> *Ok if this is true then how come I ain't getting oiled regularly?????*


*because you live too far away........*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

WHAT CRAP YOU TALKING ABOUT.... when a place is good you have to say...just mad that you live to far...H.T.G. has been very good to me and i have order from 20 places and that are the best one so far and i have been growing for 10+ years... all i have to say

da plantDOC


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

live to far from the store?.... I guess if thats the only way to get actual working products than yes ....you are lucky to have that store close to you.... but the people that order online keep having problems getting used and refurb crap...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*I mean it went up to 35 degrees celcius.*

*That like hot here. *


da plantDOC said:


> HEY LACE what do you meen when you say it went up 35 hear...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yeah I guess *

*Heeheee that was wicked funny. *



bongspit said:


> *because you live too far away........*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ...........................
> 
> *Ok if this is true then how come I ain't getting oiled regularly?????*





bongspit said:


> *because you live too far away........*


I was refering to lacy not getting oiled regularly....


----------



## eps (Jun 10, 2008)

I read half of this topic. Wow, you did great at the beginning and I couldn't be bothered finding the posts of the plants budding .

Nice job though ^_^. I admire your skill and patience.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*This may be true BUT there are many others who have been pleased with them.*
*If I could have ordered from them, I probably would have.*

*I woul dhave loved one of those dual spectrum lights.*


genfranco said:


> live to far from the store?.... I guess if thats the only way to get actual working products than yes ....you are lucky to have that store close to you.... but the people that order online keep having problems getting used and refurb crap...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yes mr. Bong was talking to ME!!!! *
*about being oiled regularly *

*umm...yeah....*

*Any hoo......nice day huh? *


bongspit said:


> I was refering to lacy not getting oiled regularly....


----------



## eps (Jun 10, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking Lacy, How much bud did you get from your babies? I saw the pictures on page ~106 O_O.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yeah I think I need servicing....*
*I am bad *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*I am not sure. I have never owned a scale to weigh weed,...only myself....which sucks sometimes. *

*I got 6 big mason jars full.*


eps said:


> If you don't mind me asking Lacy, How much bud did you get from your babies? I saw the pictures on page ~106 O_O.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah I think I need servicing....*
> *I am bad *


*there you go again...your bad in a good way...*


----------



## eps (Jun 10, 2008)

Whoa, You really do have a green thumb . Good work! I am Also 100% behind you on the medical Marijuana topic . The government in just in denial and need to be more lenient with cannabis.

You're my Idol


----------



## icelez (Jun 10, 2008)

What is the Strain of the Indicas?
Please and Thank You
Beatiful Plants Also = )


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

HEY Lace wasnt it so fucking hot today... was it hot up thare to ... ya that H.T.G. THING with bad product i use all future brite light's [email protected] So as far as light's go with them i dont bye them!! But I do bye thare nutes advanced and small stuff like mylar bulbs... so fi i hade a problem them i have a big moulth i would say that thay fucking suck...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*I am? *

*yeahhh I am! *


bongspit said:


> *there you go again...your bad in a good way...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Thank you so much. Thats so sweet. I have to say the health canada have been extremely helpful in all of this. I know the government normally suck right across the board but we do have a good health plan. It just needs some fine tuning.*
*The people working for the MMAR plan are extremely informative people. I have enoyed talking to everyone of them.*

*They even sent me some information *

*I'm your idol. *

*Wow.  I'm truly flattered BUT you sure about this?*
*You haven't known me for long have you? *


eps said:


> Whoa, You really do have a green thumb . Good work! I am Also 100% behind you on the medical Marijuana topic . The government in just in denial and need to be more lenient with cannabis.
> 
> You're my Idol


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

*what's up poo?    *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*These strains are kahuna, mango, big bud and white widow. *


icelez said:


> What is the Strain of the Indicas?
> Please and Thank You
> Beatiful Plants Also = )


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hi Mr. Bong. I went to visit a friend tonight. He was fly fishing in the river.*
*I got a special treat now *

*How is you?*



bongspit said:


> *what's up poo?    *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi Mr. Bong. I went to visit a friend tonight. He was fly fishing in the river.*
> *I got a special treat now *
> 
> *How is you?*


*I is spending the night with the widow...and she is fine...*what is your special treat...???


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*It wasn't hot here today. It was normal temperatures for this time of year. YES!!!!  It was a rainy buggy day and kinda sucked til I picked up some new kind of weed. *


da plantDOC said:


> HEY Lace wasnt it so fucking hot today... was it hot up thare to ... ya that H.T.G. THING with bad product i use all future brite light's [email protected] So as far as light's go with them i dont bye them!! But I do bye thare nutes advanced and small stuff like mylar bulbs... so fi i hade a problem them i have a big moulth i would say that thay fucking suck...*All I understood out of the last part was that you don't buy the lights only nutes.*
> *Well thats cool also. *
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*You'd be willing to share da widow wif me huh? *
*Spending the night.  *

*Umm...so tempted to type something bad but I will behave myself. *

*See how long I can last. *





bongspit said:


> *I is spending the night with the widow...and she is fine...*what is your special treat...???


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You'd be willing to share da widow wif me huh? *
> *Spending the night.  *
> 
> *Umm...so tempted to type something bad but I will behave myself. *
> ...


*of course I will share wid you...but bring your sleeping bag...the widow might knock you out....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ok cool. We can have a sleep over*

*Yeahhhh. That will be soo much fun. *

*the widow can knock me out anytime. *


bongspit said:


> *of course I will share wid you...but bring your sleeping bag...the widow might knock you out....*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok cool. We can have a sleep over*
> 
> *Yeahhhh. That will be soo much fun. *
> 
> *the widow can knock me out anytime. *


*bring some chips and stuff...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ok I am all packed and ready to go*
*Great you fell asleep on me *


bongspit said:


> *bring some chips and stuff...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

you dang teenagers(lacypoo & bongachong) and your high potency pot. got any to share?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*But of course masta koooossshhhhhhh!*
*Grab a chair and we shall share some of da stuff I got tonight from my friend.*

*I always give him LOTS of my weed so when he has 'special' treats he lets me know.*

*We share and share alike. *


mastakoosh said:


> you dang teenagers(lacypoo & bongachong) and your high potency pot. got any to share?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 11, 2008)

*Mornin' Ms. Greenthumb, What's up? I haven't heard from the Twisty one, How's he doin'? Later kiddo,,,*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 11, 2008)

was up this moring Lace ... how's your girl's doing today... so do you know the strain that you got from your buddy... and about you getting you MM. card you seem like you get what you want and i have confedence in you and you wil get it... hey you said you have some bigbud i would love to see some bigbud's... haha....
am just sitting hear hearing my wifey bitching how all i care about is my cannabis plant's... thank god she is going on the trip by her self!!! Am soooo....soooooo happy it going to be a va-k just haveing her gone and the house to me and the girl's... so ha i want to see some bigbud's lol!!!lol!!!

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hwy Jimmy. Yes I have heard from him. He got really sick the very first day in Ontario but says he loves it and wanted me to say hello from him to everyone here. *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Mornin' Ms. Greenthumb, What's up? I haven't heard from the Twisty one, How's he doin'? Later kiddo,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*I got a couple of different strains. He had been saving some varieties for me.*
*One of them is really strange in that it was dry and dark. Apparently it is called 'witch hazel' whihc I have never heard of before. It looked like it was dried in the same room as the lights because it was very dark but surprisely good. When I first saw it I have to admit that I was disappointed but since it is free from a friend I was not exactly going to complain.*

*The other stuff is very light and much tastier. i think it is bubble jum or juicy fruit but I really can't tell you to be sure. It has a nice long lasting buzz and it doesn't make my anxiety any worse so its all good to me. *


da plantDOC said:


> was up this moring Lace ... how's your girl's doing today... so do you know the strain that you got from your buddy... and about you getting you MM. card you seem like you get what you want and i have confedence in you and you wil get it... hey you said you have some bigbud i would love to see some bigbud's... haha....*Yes I am hoping that I get the card also because it is making my life somewhat difficult right now.*
> *I was planning on planting outdoors this year but my mom is coming to care for my cat while we go away.*
> *We are going to be gone for a month. I couldn't out the plants outside SOOO I had to flower them inside with no exhaust system.*
> *Hubby is wondering why I am freaking out but my father does not know about this. I told my mother last year and although she accepted it(not liek she has any choice ) but she wasn't too pleased.*
> ...


*Oh my GOD dude. I tried that with my hubby but he didn't bite. In fact he looked like he was going to cry.....so unlike him....so I am going to make every possible effort to make this work.*

*BUT if you guys don't hear from me sometime in September.........*
*then just assume he killed me confused:*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha lacy!!! my wife dose not have eney say.. she's going to see her mom- dad in florida so thank god...Beside's i cant stand her mom/dad thare dickhead's... Thare going to be happy that i stay home... And tending to0 my girl's is just more inportint then going with the wifey....Beside's it's a pane to go do my treatment thare am all most done with it so thank fucking god... it so tiyering.... HEY THAT PIC OF HALF OF YOUR FACE YOU DONT LOOK 43!!~ DID NOT THINK YOU WAS 43 YOU LOOK GOOD FOR 43 DAMM!!!

da plantDOC


----------



## w0bi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi lacy! how are u doing


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *But of course masta koooossshhhhhhh!*
> *Grab a chair and we shall share some of da stuff I got tonight from my friend.*
> 
> *I always give him LOTS of my weed so when he has 'special' treats he lets me know.*
> ...


 yesss nothing better than sharing some bomb bud with some good people.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*wow I didn't know I was 43 either. I am 42 and thanks for the compliment. *

*I am goiong out to see the inlaws for a month but they L-o-v-e meor at least they say they do I am looking forward to the trip but just very scared about sitting in the car and being with his family for so long. I have never done anyting like this before and don't really know what to expect.*

*So basically....I is VERY scared. *


da plantDOC said:


> Haha lacy!!! my wife dose not have eney say.. she's going to see her mom- dad in florida so thank god...Beside's i cant stand her mom/dad thare dickhead's... Thare going to be happy that i stay home... And tending to0 my girl's is just more inportint then going with the wifey....Beside's it's a pane to go do my treatment thare am all most done with it so thank fucking god... it so tiyering.... HEY THAT PIC OF HALF OF YOUR FACE YOU DONT LOOK 43!!~ DID NOT THINK YOU WAS 43 YOU LOOK GOOD FOR 43 DAMM!!!
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hiya w0bi. A lot better now that I have some variety of weed once more. *
*What can I say? I'm spoiled. roll:*


w0bi said:


> Hi lacy! how are u doing





mastakoosh said:


> yesss nothing better than sharing some bomb bud with some good people.


*sure thing masta. Hey I loved your post about standing up for your wife.*

*Thats was so adorable. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *wow I didn't know I was 43 either. I am 42 and thanks for the compliment. *
> 
> *I am goiong out to see the inlaws for a month but they L-o-v-e meor at least they say they do I am looking forward to the trip but just very scared about sitting in the car and being with his family for so long. I have never done anyting like this before and don't really know what to expect.*
> 
> *So basically....I is VERY scared. *


*Hi lady...Do what I did in those situation.....smoke as much as possible..
1 thing....do it in a windy place....(don't what to smell like a forest fire...) Good God lacy, do they at least have inter web ?
Send me anything you need relayed....(if needed)

*You have a great time my friend 
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Yes I do smoke as much as possible.  Thats is my main rule of thumb. I'm just kidding. *

*Its ok because I told my inlaws that I do it and have applied for me card. I will go out and not oke in front of others because I just am like that BUT I don't wanna be pussy-footing around like a child either.*

*So how the heck are you buddy?*
*You enjoying Ontarion and what did you east to make you so sick the first day ehre?*

*I understand you probably can't type much.*

*See you when you come back. *


Twistyman said:


> *Hi lady...Do what I did in those situation.....smoke as much as possible..*
> *1 thing....do it in a windy place....(don't what to smell like a forest fire...) Good God lacy, do they at least have inter web ?*
> *Send me anything you need relayed....(if needed)*
> 
> **You have a great time my friend *


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 11, 2008)

usual when you smoke it smells like weed instead of forest fires


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*REal Ly?*


Robert520 said:


> usual when you smoke it smells like weed instead of forest fires


----------



## kochab (Jun 11, 2008)

hey lacy just figured Id drop in and see how you have been doing.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG AM SO SORRY... i must of seen you age rong ya am burt but fuck it.. so am sorry!!! you will be fine on you tripp to the in-law's i just dont like leaving MY HOUSE ... OH AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT EVRY TIME I LEAVE MY HOUSE I THINK AM GOING TO HAVE THE FUCKING PIG'S GREATING ME WHEN I GET HOME... B-CUZ OF ME HOT GIRL'S IT VERRY SAD THAT ME AND THE REST OF YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN FEAR EVRY DAY!!! FOR YOUR MED'S IT PISSES ME RIGHT THE FUCK OFF...

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh 1 more thing did you grow that flower in the pic in the box... and what is it very pritty!!! 
da plantDOC


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Wait, Lacy, when do you leave? When you go are we going to be able to hear from you at all? 

I don't know if I can go extended periods of time without my Lacykins!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hi there kohab. How's it going? *
*I'm ok. I tad stressed but whatelse is new? *


kochab said:


> hey lacy just figured Id drop in and see how you have been doing.





da plantDOC said:


> OMG AM SO SORRY... i must of seen you age rong ya am burt but fuck it.. so am sorry!!! *I'm not too worried about my age. Like I care? You are only as old as you feel....so I;m stiull like 12. *you will be fine on you tripp to the in-law's i just dont like leaving MY HOUSE ... OH AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT EVRY TIME I LEAVE MY HOUSE I THINK AM GOING TO HAVE THE FUCKING PIG'S GREATING ME WHEN I GET HOME... B-CUZ OF ME HOT GIRL'S IT VERRY SAD THAT ME AND THE REST OF YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN FEAR EVRY DAY!!! FOR YOUR MED'S IT PISSES ME RIGHT THE FUCK OFF...*I dunno. I am never left home like this either. blsmoke: I like being home. I'm not sure how this is going to turn out. *
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Yes sir. Which one? The one in the top left conrmer (mr avatar) is called an iris and the one in my signature is called a clematis.*
*That particular one is called a Miss Batemen.*

*I have over 50 different types here on the property that I planted because I just LOVE them..*

*Here is another picture if it. It got so top heavy that the rain just knocked it over and all the flowers are now blooming at the bottm. *


da plantDOC said:


> Oh 1 more thing did you grow that flower in the pic in the box... and what is it very pritty!!!
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Another 6 weeks *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wait, Lacy, when do you leave? When you go are we going to be able to hear from you at all? *No! Not at all. Unless I figure out how to do those text messages from my digital phone but I have never done anything like that before.*
> 
> *I don't think using the mohter-in-laws -puter to type posts at this weed site is going to go over too well. *
> 
> I don't know if I can go extended periods of time without my Lacykins!


*Awww.......and I don't know if I can go THAT long without my riu buddies here. I am going to feel lost.  Oh now you got me all sucky faced. *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Another 6 weeks **Awww.......and I don't know if I can go THAT long without my riu buddies here. I am going to feel lost.  Oh now you got me all sucky faced. *


*you can find a place that has the internet...I'm leaving pretty soon and won't be back until monday...you better be a good young lady while I'm gone.....or....else....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Another 6 weeks **Awww.......and I don't know if I can go THAT long without my riu buddies here. I am going to feel lost.  Oh now you got me all sucky faced. *


 
Yeah, I can understand not wanting to log onto this site from her computer. I don't log on from anyone's computers but my own. 

6 weeks, that's cool, I still have lots of time to stock up on Lacy-love before you go. But damn woman, a MONTH  I don't know how I'm going to do it....

I'm gonna end up moping around YOUR grow thread, singing sad songs until you come back.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*What?  Won't be back until Monday?  Oh great. Now I am Bongless too. *

*Be good?*

*Whats that?*


*Sounds boring...yawn *

*Ok bye then.....traitor *

*Have fun....if you must.....*


bongspit said:


> *you can find a place that has the internet...I'm leaving pretty soon and won't be back until monday...you better be a good young lady while I'm gone.....or....else....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Yeah me neither. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I can understand not wanting to log onto this site from her computer. I don't log on from anyone's computers but my own.
> 
> 6 weeks, that's cool, I still have lots of time to stock up on Lacy-love before you go. But damn woman, a MONTH  I don't know how I'm going to do it....*Me too. I think i have pms.  Lucky you guys *
> 
> I'm gonna end up moping around YOUR grow thread, singing sad songs until you come back.


*Haha ..Moping around my grow thread. LMAO!!!! Gurl. you are just the cutest at times. *
*I will be thinking of you then *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What?  Won't be back until Monday?  Oh great. Now I am Bongless too. *
> 
> *Be good?*
> 
> ...


*booger face......*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*No mr. Bong for 4 days. Oh boo. *
*but who am I going to flirt around wif now?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy, you need to get AIM or something, and then have it set up to send your IMs to your mobile. That's what mine does now, ever since I got another cell phone, lol. Then we can harass you while you're mobile, but you don't have to give out your number.

Or we gotta figure out SOMETHING, jesus


----------



## bongspit (Jun 11, 2008)

*jesus? yes my child...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*I is NOT a booger face. You big meany santa poon tang. *

*You'd think one would get accustomed to the pms thing but how does anyone get used to this sh*t? I'm over emotional on the best of days. *

*you is being mean to me *


bongspit said:


> *booger face......*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *No mr. Bong for 4 days. Oh boo. *
> *but who am I going to flirt around wif now?*


*I'm going to bonnaroo and I will take many pictures...flirt with wikid.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Does wikid get a say in this? Cuz she was about to log off...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Whats AIM? *

*Oh so you guys can send me messages like in the commercials???*


*YEAHHHH ok. I like those commericals. They are funny. And then I can sent you guys naked pics of myself ....opps...did I say that out loud?*

*LMAO! kidding.*

*I can send some pictures of some oose or something exciting like this. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy, you need to get AIM or something, and then have it set up to send your IMs to your mobile. That's what mine does now, ever since I got another cell phone, lol. Then we can harass you while you're mobile, but you don't have to give out your number.
> 
> Or we gotta figure out SOMETHING, jesus


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Its ok. I am going anyway.*

*Later *

*Nobody wants to flirt wif me . I is going to go and feel sowwy for meself now*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

AIM = AOL Instant Messenger. You can get it at aim.com, tis free.

Don't feel bad Lacy, I still love you! I just gotta get out. I'll should be back...


----------



## bongspit (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Its ok. I am going anyway.*
> 
> *Later *
> 
> *Nobody wants to flirt wif me . I is going to go and feel sowwy for meself now*


*we do need to discuss those naked pictures you were talking aboot...*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 12, 2008)

Good moring LACY... wow you grow them flowers too... the only thing i can seem to grow is cannabis thare so pritty... you never went away befor it is going to be hard to leave that long.... Lace i have talked to a lot of people on this site and i feel good talking to you...your understanding!!! i dont talk to people more then 1-2 time's on this site.. but something about you make me keep comeing back to your page.. i like that!!!

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*bonnaroo. Haha. it sounds like something out of a children's book. *
*and wikid no longer flirts with me since we got told off. *
*We is not allowed to do that here at riu.*
*Its against the rules...or something *
*No nudity....no trashy sex talk allowed. ...bummer. *

*There is only so much weed talk I can handle at once you know *


**





bongspit said:


> *I'm going to bonnaroo and I will take many pictures...flirt with wikid.....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ok of course I have heard of that but is that something I can have on my phone that hooks up to my computer. I'm a total geek in this department. *

*Yeah. You say you still luv me but ......I dunno.......it just feel the same any more.*

*I can't even flirt with the chicks here any more.*

*evil I say *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AIM = AOL Instant Messenger. You can get it at aim.com, tis free.
> 
> Don't feel bad Lacy, I still love you! I just gotta get out. I'll should be back...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Well Mr. Bong. I would love to but there is a no nude policy.  I think it is a completely nude policy that is not allowed because I do see some members posting half naked pics of themselves in open forum.*

*Yep! I am all for that Mr. Bong but no can do honey bun. *

*Yeah RIGHT!!!! And if you believe THAT well I have a couple of pounds of really good weed I want to sell to you. *


*LMAO!!! Now you should know me by now. I would never post half nude pics of myself here at the site. Not that I don't have a hot smokin' body. *

*I agree with the no nudity policy as each persons taste is different. What one person may find tasteful and interesting, the other may find completely discusting.*

*I really miss Tahoe and his avatars. Now that man has great taste in woman *

*His avatars rocked cause they were tastefully sexy. *


bongspit said:


> *we do need to discuss those naked pictures you were talking aboot...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Awww. Dat is sooo sweet. I AM l-o-v-e-d!!!!! *

*Gosh. I'm flattered but you people must be really disillusioned Wow ok this is like shoving the compliment you just gave me back in your face and I am practicing being kind to myself soooo.....*


*here it goes......*


*Thank you kindly sir. That was a very nice think to read this morning.*
*You couldn't have planned that better. *
*That was better than a good cyber hug. *

*Wow *
*Lacy IS lovable *


da plantDOC said:


> Good moring LACY... wow you grow them flowers too... the only thing i can seem to grow is cannabis thare so pritty... you never went away befor it is going to be hard to leave that long.... Lace i have talked to a lot of people on this site and i feel good talking to you...your understanding!!! i dont talk to people more then 1-2 time's on this site.. but something about you make me keep comeing back to your page.. i like that!!!
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Yes sir. I grow flowers too.*
*I try and grow anyting that will grow*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

hello there! i have new baby widow  yeppeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

hey lacy figured Id drop in and give you a big wet and sticky cyber hug this morning too. since it seems like everyone else has this morning.

and youve been loveable since Ive known ya...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Hiya cheetahhhhh *
*White widow is always a nice treat to have at any time. Congrats to you.*

*waaa hoooooo*


cheetah2007 said:


> hello there! i have new baby widow  yeppeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks lacy. ur da best


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*A wet sticky cycber hug?*
*Ok kochab dude. That sounds a tad dangerous. *


*Awww I have been lovable since you have known me? *
*Really???? OMG! The things I have not realized before is very enlightening and refreshing.*

*Aww I love you too  thats a nice warm cyber hug but I don't now if it is wet and sticky yet *

*OMG LACY *
*Did I really say that? LMAO!!!! *

*I is in a VERY good mood now. *

*Thank you kindly. I IS LOVED!!!!*


kochab said:


> hey lacy figured Id drop in and give you a big wet and sticky cyber hug this morning too. since it seems like everyone else has this morning.
> 
> and youve been loveable since Ive known ya...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ahhh.....I am feeeling da L-O-V-E this morning.*

*oh yeahhhhhhhhh......*

*Gosh an entire month with out you guys?*

*I dunno what I am gonna dobut I will figure something out.*

*Lovin yeah ALL this morning *


cheetah2007 said:


> thanks lacy. ur da best


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

somebody has got some love pills, huh?!?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Lace!!! that flower that you grow the clematis it's sawn's like a S.T.D or SOMETHING but it's still very pritty so... what do you meen you wont have no one to flurt with am 28 and smoking hot too... my is wife is 10 year's older them me i love older women... just playing with you ... lol..lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Oh wickidy dear.*

*I just noticed your signature.*
*Tack is for those who aren't witty enough to be sarcastic?*

*Sh*t! I didn't know one had to have intelligence to be sarcastic?*

*I MUST be one smart babe cause I am always sarcastic*

*I never once thought intelligence was related.*

*Being a smart ass....YES!!!!*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does wikid get a say in this? Cuz she was about to log off...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Haha. It seems so. *
*Gosh I am extremely HAPPY this morning.*

*What a beautiful dayyy*

*Wow what has gotten into me dis morning......???*

*Ok I am so not gonna analyze this.......I am just gonna go wif the flow*

**



cheetah2007 said:


> somebody has got some love pills, huh?!?


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ahhh.....I am feeeling da L-O-V-E this morning.*
> 
> *oh yeahhhhhhhhh......*
> 
> ...


go to a local rentacenter and rent u a laptop to use of course! then you could take us anywhere wif ya.....
glad you gave me some love this morning....since I cant convince the wife to 



da plantDOC said:


> Hey Lace!!! that flower that you grow the clematis it's sawn's like a S.T.D or SOMETHING but it's still very pritty so... what do you meen you wont have no one to flurt with am 28 and smoking hot too... my is wife is 10 year's older them me i love older women... just playing with you ... lol..lol


okay Ive always thought that the flower name clematis sounds like some sort of ick ass std. So you arent alone there.
And you arent the only one with a wife 10 years older than you either.
You ever get weird looks? I made some guy mad in the mall because he was staring and I told him to quit staring, my wife is a better lay than his girl because of her experience and shes 15years older. lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Thank you very much. I think they are my favorite type of flower.*
*I just love them. There are so mnay different types and they are so versatile. Perhaps that is what I love about them the most.*

*Ok well I might just want to flirt wif your pritty wife then*

*I love older women too and I am NOT just playing wif ya.*

*Cause they know what they want and already have experience.*
*Don't have top go teaching stuff.......BUT THAT is always a nice option too.*


*LMAO! Oh I am fired up now. Way to go Daplanty dude*

**




da plantDOC said:


> Hey Lace!!! that flower that you grow the clematis it's sawn's like a S.T.D or SOMETHING but it's still very pritty so... what do you meen you wont have no one to flurt with am 28 and smoking hot too... my is wife is 10 year's older them me i love older women... just playing with you ... lol..lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*OMG kochab.  You are brilliant dude. *
*Oh gosh. I would NEVER have thought of that.*
*If you haven't noticed...I don't get out much.*


kochab said:


> go to a local rentacenter and rent u a laptop to use of course! then you could take us anywhere wif ya.....
> glad you gave me some love this morning....since I cant convince the wife to *LMAO haha kochab. Thats the friggin story of my life here.*
> 
> *And the claim that men alwasy want it. I fuckin wish that were true here 'excuse my language.*
> ...


*Just as I was stating.....older women ROCK!!!!!*

**

*Later guys....I type too much.*

*Too typative this morning.*


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thank you very much. I think they are my favorite type of flower.*
> *I just love them. There are so mnay different types and they are so versatile. Perhaps that is what I love about them the most.*
> 
> *Ok well I might just want to flirt wif your pritty wife then*
> ...


well damn, guess I learn something new everyday then

Now Im really gonna have to poke fun with ya

hey lacy is half serious "jokingly" lucrative sexual talk allowed on the threads?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I do smoke as much as possible.  Thats is my main rule of thumb. I'm just kidding. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 
Look way up....I'm home again...It was some "roadside Chinese" place...maybe the lack of cars in the parking lot at 6:00pm might have been a "CLUE"....Good old twisty did the same shit in New Brunswick..hey look a roadside fried shrimp stand....needless to say that had the same gruesome effects.. .Next time I'll save my money and eat a box of EX LAX 1st....cut out the middle man... and save some $$$*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*I guess so. Me too*


kochab said:


> well damn, guess I learn something new everyday then
> 
> Now Im really gonna have to poke fun with ya*Feel free to poke fun all you want. I do it to myself all the time *
> 
> hey lacy is half serious "jokingly" lucrative sexual talk allowed on the threads?


*No sir  I don't think it is.*

*And while I was doing houswrk I thought of what you meant by std's. *

*No clematis are not some type of std. They are the most beautiful flowers that form on vines that climb and wonder up trellises and along bushes etc...*

*Here are some pictures of some of the ones I have, may of them from last year as most of mine are not flowering yet. I am in a zone 5a.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ha. Yeah twisty. I later read about it in GK biggest thread. *
*It sounds like you had fun dispite the bad stomach. *

*Well next time buy your own food and make something yourself so that YOU KNOW what is going INTO da food *


*LOVE the picture. SO cute *



Twistyman said:


> *Look way up....I'm home again...It was some "roadside Chinese" place...maybe the lack of cars in the parking lot at 6:00pm might have been a "CLUE"....Good old twisty did the same shit in New Brunswick..hey look a roadside fried shrimp stand....needless to say that had the same gruesome effects.. .Next time I'll save my money and eat a box of EX LAX 1st....cut out the middle man... and save some $$$*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*More pics of my std's *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*I just love these plants. They are so interesting so say the least. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ok I am bragging. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*And last but not least.*

*You know since I have been on this site I have made a lot of discoveries, some of which I am less pleased than others.*
*One of the things that I have discovered lately is that I really DO LOVE to grow.*

*I have always wondered what my calling in life was but have known in the last 10 years that it HAD to be something that I could do at home.*

*Although I love to grow flowers and the such, I love to grow marijuana even more. I would love to have the opportunity to grow some kickass weed for at least someone else to enjoy besides myself and my friends so I am NOW thinking that it is their loss if they don't understand this. Someday I will get my card and make the right connections to make it happen for me, so I am not giving up.*

*I am a lot of things but I am so not a quiter.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Now I could REALLY bore everyone to tears by naming them all *

*but I won't*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *And last but not least.*
> 
> *You know since I have been on this site I have made a lot of discoveries, some of which I am less pleased than others.*
> *One of the things that I have discovered lately is that I really DO LOVE to grow.*
> ...


*It's funny*, in To I was talking to my friends wife about NPK and plant feeding...so she asks me to look at some of hers (not weed) & if she should use what I do...I'd grown some of the same plants so I said no not (my) types, but Shultz's is great for rubber plant....etc and a couple of other things..so about three days later shes all happy that she's seeing some progress....some may be beyond salvage but its great the way you get the "general" plan that you learn to adapt.......I'm going to plant a rock now....
later......


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 12, 2008)

hey Laces about that thing with gye's allway's want it i want it as mutch as i can get it ... if it was up to me i would play with BEAVER all day... oH i would love to share my hot sexy ass wifey with you... you would not be the 3 one haha.. my wifey sometime's dont even get in the door and am triying to take her close off...i better go.. befor i get into shit

da plantDOC


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

Its funny cause my wife is all over my ass about this post... "why you just playing into this chicks games"... hehehe... little does she know i havent said anything flirtatious to lacy... hehehe.. just funny how it goes...


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I guess so. Me too**No sir  I don't think it is.*
> 
> *And while I was doing houswrk I thought of what you meant by std's. *
> 
> ...


my friend complients your clematis flowers. He has been wanting some of them for some time and thats where I knew the flower from.
I just have always thought that the flowers name "clematis" sounds like it would be some wicked nasty std.

lets go to that other forum to chat...were allowed to be freeky there.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I'm going to plant a rock now....
> l


twisty....tell me thats a pet rock not the smoking kind


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *And last but not least.*
> 
> *You know since I have been on this site I have made a lot of discoveries, some of which I am less pleased than others.*
> *One of the things that I have discovered lately is that I really DO LOVE to grow.*
> ...


I Know how you feel lacey. Im still on my first grow. But im starting to realize. I want to do this for the rest of my life. I cant get a MM card where im at, at all . Growing Marijuana is like my new passion. And i am not a quitter either. I WILL grow Medical marijuana for a living. im actually planning to move to California, or Oregon eventually. Or Possibly Canada as thats ALOT closer.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Yes it is nice to be acknowledged as a grower and have people ask questions. I just don't always have the answers people expect because half the time I am just playing it be ear or I should say 'feel.' '*

*You are going to plant a rock? Good luck with that then. I winder if it will mutliple and have pebbles.*


Twistyman said:


> *It's funny*, in To I was talking to my friends wife about NPK and plant feeding...so she asks me to look at some of hers (not weed) & if she should use what I do...I'd grown some of the same plants so I said no not (my) types, but Shultz's is great for rubber plant....etc and a couple of other things..so about three days later shes all happy that she's seeing some progress....some may be beyond salvage but its great the way you get the "general" plan that you learn to adapt.......I'm going to plant a rock now....
> later......


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Well I would want it as much as I could get it too but I just don't have a partner that feels the same way. *


da plantDOC said:


> hey Laces about that thing with gye's allway's want it i want it as mutch as i can get it ... if it was up to me i would play with BEAVER all day... oH i would love to share my hot sexy ass wifey with you... you would not be the 3 one haha.. my wifey sometime's dont even get in the door and am triying to take her close off...i better go.. befor i get into shit*Yeah...you'd better*
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*LMAO! Soory dude. No Mrs. Genfranco. He has NEVER been firtatous wif me nor I wif him but generally speaking, I am just a very flirtatious . I love to flirt with men too I just prefer to flirt with women.*

*Except Mr. Bong is an exceptionally good flirt. Now I LOVE to flirt with him cause he understands me. *

*Ok let me rethink that.  No. I don't even understand me.....*
*he accepts me as is.*

*Yeah..thats it. *


genfranco said:


> Its funny cause my wife is all over my ass about this post... "why you just playing into this chicks games"... hehehe... little does she know i havent said anything flirtatious to lacy... hehehe.. just funny how it goes...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Thank you kindly. Now doesn't your friend think they are beauty FULL!!! Clematis as something nasty??? OUCH! *

*No sir.  Do they look nasty to you?*


kochab said:


> my friend complients your clematis flowers. He has been wanting some of them for some time and thats where I knew the flower from.
> I just have always thought that the flowers name "clematis" sounds like it would be some wicked nasty std.
> 
> lets go to that other forum to chat...were allowed to be freeky there.


*We can be freaky there get out  I didnt' know that.*

*But then again....I didn't see a 'no freakiness rule ' here either. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Well growing weed isn't new to me. I have been doing it off and on for about 16 years now. I have have finally come to the conclusion that if other people can do this for money then so can I *

*That is what I want to do. Why should I not. I'm not a criminal. I don't have a record. i just like to grow and smoke good weed. Nothing wrong with that and if the government is going to be ok with it then my close relatives had better also.*

*I refuse to cower in the corner like a common criminal because ofhters had a problem with it.*

*Thats their problem, not mine *

*yeah Lacy has an attitude today. *

*Ha! whatelse is new?*


Skitzotic said:


> I Know how you feel lacey. Im still on my first grow. But im starting to realize. I want to do this for the rest of my life. I cant get a MM card where im at, at all . Growing Marijuana is like my new passion. And i am not a quitter either. I WILL grow Medical marijuana for a living. im actually planning to move to California, or Oregon eventually. Or Possibly Canada as thats ALOT closer.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, Clematis does sound like a nasty STD. hehe


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! almost 700 posts. Not bad for less then 2 months.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Why you!!! It does NOT!!!Nobody aapreciates them like I do*


Skitzotic said:


> lol, Clematis does sound like a nasty STD. hehe


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Oh and kochab. Being freaky might be allowed at the other site but there aren't many chicks there to even flirt with whereas there are here*


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh and kochab. Being freaky might be allowed at the other site but there aren't many chicks there to even flirt with whereas there are here*



eh thats true as well.
Hey has chiech been given the formal invitation to the site? She seems nice and fairly smart from what Ive ran across but I dont know her personally so that would be more of your place if you would like to.
More homey there to me, less drama and less people.

I think your desicion is a good one lacy. Your aware of the risks, accept them, and want to grow some good chronic since you dont have the chance to do much else that will bring in that kind of cash flow.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Lacy, take a look at my plant! my very first one 52 days old, i'd like your opinion. I know atleast you know what ur talking about.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Skitzotic said:


> Hey Lacy, take a look at my plant! my very first one 52 days old, i'd like your opinion. I know atleast you know what ur talking about.



I dunno if lacy is here or not to give her opinion at the moment but I say that looks like a very happy plant


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 12, 2008)

hey lacy i did not realize that you had so meny plant's... thay are something to be proud of... this is one of the longest journal i have seen yet... 219p that's i lot of chating... when i first started talking to you i did not wonder to far from the grow topic but i realized that you a cool chick and am sure that your hubby is a cool dude olso... so today i trantsplanted 25 WW today in three gal pale's... wifey is not going to be very happy when she get's home with a BIG MESS all over the fucking place.... ha ha ha ha... yes my wifey dose not want it ether l allway's want it suck that i cant get what i want exspeshaly that... Oh do you feed your flowers the some nute's that you feed you cannabis plants...

. da plantDOC


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Lacy. I'm back to reading your stuff. I have to say that I'm glad you changed your avatar. I was sick of you watching me sit in front of my futer in my... undies. 
Sometimes they aren't even clean you know.
One more thing. Your thread's friggin' long as hell! Who do you think you are expecting me to read so much!
I'm sending you a bill...
That will be paid...
With bud.


Escalate


----------



## eps (Jun 13, 2008)

DaSprout said:


> Hey Lacy. I'm back to reading your stuff. I have to say that I'm glad you changed your avatar. I was sick of you watching me sit in front of my futer in my... undies.
> * Sometimes they aren't even clean you know*.
> One more thing. Your thread's friggin' long as hell! Who do you think you are expecting me to read so much!
> I'm sending you a bill...
> ...



:S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S ???


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

eps said:


> :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S ???


Yeah. Tell me about it.


Liquid Tide


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yes I know chiceh, as she was the first chick to introduce herself to me*
*I don't think she has been invited yet but I can pm her and ask*
*She is sweet*

*Yes I am very aware of the risks hence the reason why I don't want any grow here while we go away and not just for the fear of being busted but more for the fear of some kids knowing that we are away and hunting it down with her there That would piss me off to know end*
*Messing wif me is one thing but don't ever mess wif my mom*

*We will be gone for about a month*

*Yes I also like my plan but until I get my card there really is none*
*I have never sold weed or anything illegally but just grow and smoked it for myself*
*I've had some people offer to sell my weed for me but it has never been for sale but someday I would like it to be*



kochab said:


> eh thats true as well.
> Hey has chiech been given the formal invitation to the site? She seems nice and fairly smart from what Ive ran across but I dont know her personally so that would be more of your place if you would like to.
> More homey there to me, less drama and less people.
> 
> I think your desicion is a good one lacy. Your aware of the risks, accept them, and want to grow some good chronic since you dont have the chance to do much else that will bring in that kind of cash flow.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Its a lovely grow*
*its healthy and vibrant*
*looks like you topped it well etc*


Skitzotic said:


> Hey Lacy, take a look at my plant! my very first one 52 days old, i'd like your opinion. I know atleast you know what ur talking about.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*0MG  is right*
*You know I woke up in the middle of the night and literally was ouch my poor tummy*
*good thing I didn't read this then.*


eps said:


> :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S :S ???


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yes indeed. *


kochab said:


> I dunno if lacy is here or not to give her opinion at the moment but I say that looks like a very happy plant


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

..................................................................................
*Dude! You get that worked up over my eyeballs*
*Geezzz. I wonder what you would do if I put a pic of something else up there *

*Don't worry. I'm not 'that' kind of chick.*

*I might talk skanky like at times but trust me,......................... I ain't no hoe*

*read or don't read as much as you want*
*just don't blame me for YOUR actions*

*dirty underwear.*

*Man ! I need another joint this morning. My poor tummy. *


DaSprout said:


> Hey Lacy. I'm back to reading your stuff. I have to say that I'm glad you changed your avatar. I was sick of you watching me sit in front of my futer in my... undies.
> Sometimes they aren't even clean you know.
> One more thing. Your thread's friggin' long as hell! Who do you think you are expecting me to read so much!
> I'm sending you a bill...
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*It was only my eyes. You must have one very good imagination buddy*


DaSprout said:


> Yeah. Tell me about it.
> 
> 
> Liquid Tide


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It was only my eyes. You must have one very good imagination buddy*


Heh.. intentional or not changing your avatar from your eyes, to your iris, was sort of a pun you know.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Alto said:


> Heh.. intentional or not changing your avatar from your eyes, to your iris, was sort of a pun you know.


Good catch.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*It was ? Ok you lost me *


Alto said:


> Heh.. intentional or not changing your avatar from your eyes, to your iris, was sort of a pun you know.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Huh? *

*You is one wicked dude.*
*I can TELL already *



DaSprout said:


> Good catch.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

ello everybody ! lacy! whassup?!? Cheers!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It was ? Ok you lost me *


Sorry Lacy, thought it may have eluded you.
Your eyes have irises too its the part that dilates when your stoned...


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Huh? *
> 
> *You is one wicked dude.*
> *I can TELL already *


I got da devil in me. Da evil... comes in spurts. Much like da weed. It sprouts. And grows. Also like da weed. Enjoy your harvest.
Harvest of evil.





This reply paid for by the Demon Seed Organization. "We grow evil, so you can smoke evil."


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> twisty....tell me thats a pet rock not the smoking kind


*Naw..this is the throwing sort of rock........Hi all....almost back to the world of the living....Talk about a wild party week....I just don't bounce back like before.......king of slug crawl..
BUT I CAN STILL SMOKE THEM ALL UNDER THE TABLE.

*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hiya cheetahhhh!!!*

*Not much. Turning some dude on wif my eyes.*

*I think I am gonna keep them closed from now on. *

*My mouth too. *


cheetah2007 said:


> ello everybody ! lacy! whassup?!? Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

whyyyyy..... not yoooour eyez!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe u could take a pic of your breast..


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeahhhhh  *

*My eyes *

*Good thing I don't post pics of my bleeps........*


cheetah2007 said:


> whyyyyy..... not yoooour eyez!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yep. Knew THAT was coming.*
*I have them too but I don't expose them on open forum thanks *


caliboy80 said:


> maybe u could take a pic of your breast..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> maybe u could take a pic of your breast..


muhahahahahahah


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Good morning twisty dude.*

*Well thats the most important thing *






Twistyman said:


> *Naw..this is the throwing sort of rock........Hi all....almost back to the world of the living....Talk about a wild party week....I just don't bounce back like before.......king of slug crawl..*
> *BUT I CAN STILL SMOKE THEM ALL UNDER THE TABLE.*


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 13, 2008)

just playing lacy... 
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/1483/#


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Besides which, I have much more class than that. *


caliboy80 said:


> maybe u could take a pic of your breast..


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah I know.*
*Me too*

*I like flirting but I ain't trashy.*
*I just want to make that perfectly clear. *


caliboy80 said:


> just playing lacy...
> Huge Pot Bust#


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the P.Bust link cali. Interesting setup. Friggin' hot. Friggin' shame.
Oh well... Oh, and thanks alot for the new avatar Lacy. 
Now stop looking down at my stuff. I am not an object.
Ugh... I didn't expect that level of harassment from you Lacy. 
For shame!




Hungry


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yep. Knew THAT was coming.*
> *I have them too but I don't expose them on open forum thanks *


 ha ha theres always xtube.com for that. Lmao.
Me and the wife have an account there But I agree with lacy as far as the nudity between members goes. Theres just lots of people here that I *dont* want to see naked.
But then again theres lots that I do wanna see naked.

wait....what were we talking about again


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*LMAO! Sorry dude BUT you just don't know me well enough *
*Don't shame me. I can do that fine on my own enough thanks. *


DaSprout said:


> Thanks for the P.Bust link cali. Interesting setup. Friggin' hot. Friggin' shame.
> Oh well... Oh, and thanks alot for the new avatar Lacy.
> Now stop looking down at my stuff. I am not an object.
> Ugh... I didn't expect that level of harassment from you Lacy.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Umm...yeah I guess. I dunno. I odn't go there either.*


kochab said:


> ha ha theres always xtube.com for that. Lmao.
> Me and the wife have an account there But I agree with lacy as far as the nudity between members goes. Theres just lots of people here that I *dont* want to see naked.
> But then again theres lots that I do wanna see naked.*LOL. Its not that I don't like nudity, some is very tasteful but not everyone has the same taste. Plus I don't think it is fair to members here who have children to have to expose them to those types of avatars.*
> 
> ...


*Sexy tasteful half nude pics are nice thobut I'm not gonna post em.*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

Hole E Crap... I Miss A Couple,,, Your Left Without Adult Supervision, Mr. Bong In Gone For The Weekend... And Your Being Shamed... Man Bad Wk To Step Away...!!!! Lmao! Your A Hoot! Girl 

Whats The New Link In Sig...???

Very Nice Flower Pic's As Well, Realy Liked Thos. Alot Here Too!!! The Lady That Owend The House Was Flower Crazy,,, Dont Even Know How To Take Care Of Them All, But They Run All Year Long... Its Smells Sooooo Good. Me!~


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW that caliboy is a rude little fuck asking you something like that I DONT think he was kidding thare are a lot of ho's on the internet but he picked the rong chick .....what a thing for a stranger to request... from you Lacy ..... so how's thing soing today lace...
i dont blame you 1 bit for not wanting to have eneything groweing while you bare not thare!!! i dont like going to the market for more then a few... i i woule rather see your eye's then the the flower's... but the flower's are very pritty... do you feed them the some nute's as your cannabis???

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah. I knowI almost thought it was saturday today. Maybe I am superstitious after all. Friday the 13th*


B. THC R+D said:


> Hole E Crap... I Miss A Couple,,, Your Left Without Adult Supervision, Mr. Bong In Gone For The Weekend... And Your Being Shamed... Man Bad Wk To Step Away...!!!! Lmao! Your A Hoot! Girl *yeah think?*
> 
> Whats The New Link In Sig...???*That NEW link in my signature is for a thread I started for anyone seeking help legitimately in applying for a mm card either in canada or the uS. Unfortunately I do not know much about the US laws and am hoping others will add some links but nobody has so far.*
> 
> Very Nice Flower Pic's As Well, Realy Liked Thos. Alot Here Too!!! The Lady That Owend The House Was Flower Crazy,,, Dont Even Know How To Take Care Of Them All, But They Run All Year Long... Its Smells Sooooo Good. Me!~


*well if you need any help at all take some pics (SMALL ONES) and I might ba ble to help out. I know most plants. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Oh HE picked the WRONG chick alright! I wasn't sure if he was kidding or not and its not that I don't appreciate nudity. I appreciate it very much. I was very supportive with the no nudity here because of personal tastes.*

*Like I mentioned before. Some people (most) had tasteful nudity. There's nothing wrong with the human body. Especially the female form. I am not sure how most of you men would have thought of male nudity. Not that I would have posted anyting like that up. lol:*
* Some people had discusting porn. There is a difference but some people don't get it.*


da plantDOC said:


> WOW that caliboy is a rude little fuck asking you something like that I DONT think he was kidding thare are a lot of ho's on the internet but he picked the rong chick .....what a thing for a stranger to request... from you Lacy ..... so how's thing soing today lace...*Very good thanks. I have just finished the housework and am now going outside to do some yardwork before it rains again. I think I hear thunder in the background. *
> i dont blame you 1 bit for not wanting to have eneything groweing while you bare not thare!!! i dont like going to the market for more then a few... i i woule rather see your eye's then the the flower's... but the flower's are very pritty... do you feed them the some nute's as your cannabis???*Oh you bet. Clematis are VERY heavy feeders. They require almost the same nutrients but the clematis likes to have more of an alkaline soil. I love growing them. I will put up more weed pics soon.*
> 
> *I have something new to show you guys anyway.*
> ...


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

damn. I just found out that when i set up my paypal and ebay shit I withdrew 30 bucks more than I should have from my bank. I thought I had to withdraw the money into paypal before I could use it to buy anything. Damn it Im an idiot.....
thankfully I have cash on hand to deposit and fix it.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * Some people had discusting porn. There is a difference but some people don't get it.*



much agreed I saw some shit with 2 girls that I was told were supposed to be Britney spears sisters or something I didnt care to see.
Wasnt any problem with the picture or ho was in it specificlly as I didnt know who the hell it was. But the girls looked to young to be posing nude or doing anything of the similar.
I dont wanna see naked kids when I sign on to my rollitup here.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow today i had to hang mylar in my growroom i did not realize how mutch of a slut it can be to hang by my self.....I use to use poly but could not get some in time!! Hey lacy what do you use to reflected the light back on the plant's... 1 moore week till my LITTLE HOO gose to her mom/dad in florida cant wait... it going to be like a mini va.k for me with out the wify... am counting the day's... i now am mean but i realy cant wait...

da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Wow today i had to hang mylar in my growroom i did not realize how mutch of a slut it can be to hang by my self.....I use to use poly but could not get some in time!! Hey lacy what do you use to reflected the light back on the plant's... 1 moore week till my LITTLE HOO gose to her mom/dad in florida cant wait... it going to be like a mini va.k for me with out the wify... am counting the day's... i now am mean but i realy cant wait...
> 
> da plantDOC



wow you talk about your wife like that? I was going to say Im surprised that you kiss her with a mouth that dirty but after reading that I think its a bit self explanatory. I believe that the #1 cause of your divorce is going to be...marriage, because you obviously dont care for it

edit: maybe If you werent such a dick head your "little ho" of a wife would have helped you hang the mylar?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Oh dear. Yes. Get used to paypal fast or you will get royally screwed.*


kochab said:


> damn. I just found out that when i set up my paypal and ebay shit I withdrew 30 bucks more than I should have from my bank. I thought I had to withdraw the money into paypal before I could use it to buy anything. Damn it Im an idiot.....
> thankfully I have cash on hand to deposit and fix it.





kochab said:


> much agreed I saw some shit with 2 girls that I was told were supposed to be Britney spears sisters or something I didnt care to see.
> Wasnt any problem with the picture or ho was in it specificlly as I didnt know who the hell it was. But the girls looked to young to be posing nude or doing anything of the similar.
> I dont wanna see naked kids when I sign on to my rollitup here.


*Yes exactly. I don't mind see gorgeous sexy women at all. In fact I rather like it Some avatars are STILL very nice to look at*

*What I did't appreciate was seeing;*

*those avatars where women are getting f**ked in every which way.*
*one guy had an avatar that had some big dude doing her anally while another licked her bleep.  and it was one of those moving avatars.*

*I'm not saying that I would never find that interesting ................what I do want is to has the opportunity to discover that on my own time if I were ever to choose to,...not have it right there in my face with NO option. peace:*

*THAT I did find offensive.  Thta is some thing I wuld expect on a porn site or something, not here at riu. *

*So I was relieved to have the pictures have some form of censorship, especially with mixed company. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

* say what ? *

*I don't use anything but paint the walls flat white .*


da plantDOC said:


> Wow today i had to hang mylar in my growroom i did not realize how mutch of a slut it can be to hang by my self.....I use to use poly but could not get some in time!! Hey lacy what do you use to reflected the light back on the plant's... 1 moore week till my LITTLE HOO gose to her mom/dad in florida cant wait... it going to be like a mini va.k for me with out the wify... am counting the day's... i now am mean but i realy cant wait...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah no kidding. I hope you don't throw around words like that about your wife. *


kochab said:


> wow you talk about your wife like that? I was going to say Im surprised that you kiss her with a mouth that dirty but after reading that I think its a bit self explanatory. I believe that the #1 cause of your divorce is going to be...marriage, because you obviously dont care for it
> 
> edit: maybe If you werent such a dick head your "little ho" of a wife would have helped you hang the mylar?


*Yes indeed. *
*mylar is a slut *
*your wife is a ho.....*

*gee..i know I sometimes make fun of my hubby but I do love and care for him very dearly.*
*I*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

NO I DONT..my marriage has been over for a long time now... am diying of cancer and the stress it putt on my marriage is been anuff to make a marriage just not work... buddy you dont have a fucking clue how my life is from day to day.. oh and calling my wifey a hoo.. well she is my Ho behind closed door's!!! 
the way i look at thing's is like fuck it thing's are going to happen wether you like it or not!!!! karma is a motherfucker.... HI LACYS I DONT MEEN TO BE RUDE BUT SOME SHMUCK HAVES A PROBLEM WITH THE WAY I JOKE WITH MY WIFEY LIKE IT;S ENEY OF HIS BIZZ...

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yes and I am one of them *


da plantDOC said:


> NO I DONT..my marriage has been over for a long time now... am diying of cancer and the stress it putt on my marriage is been anuff to make a marriage just not work... buddy you dont have a fucking clue how my life is from day to day.. oh and calling my wifey a hoo.. well she is my Ho behind closed door's!!!
> the way i look at thing's is like fuck it thing's are going to happen wether you like it or not!!!! karma is a motherfucker.... HI LACYS I DONT MEEN TO BE RUDE BUT SOME SHMUCK HAVES A PROBLEM WITH THE WAY I JOKE WITH MY WIFEY LIKE IT;S ENEY OF HIS BIZZ...
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah no kidding. I hope you don't throw around words like that about your wife. **Yes indeed. *
> *mylar is a slut *
> *your wife is a ho.....*
> 
> ...


on that note lacy,
Me and my wife have been in fistfights together and Ive never even talked about her like that.
(And in my defense for the fistfight thing....I let her hit me on 2 different occasions in the face before I decided to swing back @ her on the 3rd occasion she swung @ me. Granted my wife is 100 pounds heavier than I and ten years older as well, On the third time she hit me, I whoped her back and she dosent want to fight with me anymore. Shes also decided to quit drinking since then. lol)

plantdoc why you so mad @ your old lady brotha?

Ive heard lacy say that her husband will help her do stuff with the growroom to help her out. It may take a shit load of persuasion with me but I can get my wife to help me with something grow related if I need it (have adopted a grow buddy so I dont have to anymore though).
Neither of our spouses even smoke weed and they will help us, why wont your old lady help you hang some mylar?


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> NO I DONT..my marriage has been over for a long time now... am diying of cancer and the stress it putt on my marriage is been anuff to make a marriage just not work... buddy you dont have a fucking clue how my life is from day to day.. oh and calling my wifey a hoo.. well she is my Ho behind closed door's!!!
> the way i look at thing's is like fuck it thing's are going to happen wether you like it or not!!!! karma is a motherfucker.... HI LACYS I DONT MEEN TO BE RUDE BUT SOME SHMUCK HAVES A PROBLEM WITH THE WAY I JOKE WITH MY WIFEY LIKE IT;S ENEY OF HIS BIZZ...
> 
> da plantDOC



I dont want to hea rabout strains on relationships. Ive had plenty.
You put your negativity on the boards, that therefore involved me. I got rude because the shit was on a thread where I come to get away from that kinda shit, Muchless a friend of mines thread.

I call truce with you, just quit being a dick muncher and Ill stop being a dill hole.

Sorry bout the fight on ya thread lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Oh goodness kochab. None of that has ever happened in this relationship. My hubby has a VERY wicked temper and at times scares the sh*t outta me by bunching walls and throwing things. He yells so loud that the dogs go running in the corner and shake as well as me sometimes. If he were ever, ever to hit me this relationship would be over. That is something that I will NOT tolerate at all nor do I expect my husband to either. I wouldn't dream of hitting him or abusing him physically. We do throw insults back and forth from time to time but if my hubby ever called me a 'HO' I'd be pretty pissed. In my opinion that is the equivilant of calling your man a **** sucker. I don't know how that would fly in your house BUT that wouldn't go well here for sure.*


kochab said:


> on that note lacy,
> Me and my wife have been in fistfights together and Ive never even talked about her like that.
> (And in my defense for the fistfight thing....I let her hit me on 2 different occasions in the face before I decided to swing back @ her on the 3rd occasion she swung @ me. Granted my wife is 100 pounds heavier than I and ten years older as well, On the third time she hit me, I whoped her back and she dosent want to fight with me anymore. Shes also decided to quit drinking since then. lol)*My husband is also an alcoholic but has been clean and sober now for 13 years.  I am very proud of him for that. I talk a lot about my hubby here at riu. Most people that know me know that I have been in a realtionship for a very long time. I often joke around about him but I often joke around about me as well. Its just the way I am.*
> 
> ...


*Yeah. He does help me. I have to beg and plead wif my hubby but it works some times*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*No worries.*
*We are all human.*

*I think buddy is very stressed and perhaps needs to try and get out of the house for a breath of fresh air or a walk if possible.*

*I'm not mad, just a bit shocked is all. *

*I'll soooo get over it*

*thanks kochab. So you call your wife 'old lady' huh? *

*kidding wif ya *



kochab said:


> I dont want to hea rabout strains on relationships. Ive had plenty.
> You put your negativity on the boards, that therefore involved me. I got rude because the shit was on a thread where I come to get away from that kinda shit, Muchless a friend of mines thread.
> 
> I call truce with you, just quit being a dick muncher and Ill stop being a dill hole.
> ...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 13, 2008)

*I call my partner my "ol' Lady" too, she calls me her "ol' man" so I guess it's fair,,*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

I Dont Mouth Off To Mine... Im Sittin In A Chair... And She Knowns Were Stairs Are.!!! Lol Puff Ppuff Pppass.!!! Im Dieing Too~!!! "try And Steal My Thunder""" Will Ya!!! Sht. Were All Dieing...lol!!! Me~!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thanks kochab. So you call your wife 'old lady' huh? *





jimmyspaz said:


> *I call my partner my "ol' Lady" too, she calls me her "ol' man" so I guess it's fair,,*


Thats part of it. We figure may as well call each other that since that is our plan. We have other nicknames too but I use that one the most often because it dosent have a long story behind it that someone may or may not want to know about.

Tell your husband I said congrats on the sobriety record. My wife hit her 1 year mark this year.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> I dont want to hea rabout strains on relationships. Ive had plenty.
> You put your negativity on the boards, that therefore involved me. I got rude because the shit was on a thread where I come to get away from that kinda shit, Muchless a friend of mines thread.
> 
> I call truce with you, just quit being a dick muncher and Ill stop being a dill hole.
> ...


 yes i do put my negativit out on the board when some fuckhead has something to say... who the fuck are you to talk you smack your wife... i have been whit my wife for 12 year's and never ever hit her... like i said hitting women is for a little bitch... did you hear lacey she said she would leave her hubby if he ever hit her no women shoud have to0 deal with that...

da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> yes i do put my negativit out on the board when some fuckhead has something to say... who the fuck are you to talk you smack your wife... i have been whit my wife for 12 year's and never ever hit her... like i said hitting women is for a little bitch... did you hear lacey she said she would leave her hubby if he ever hit her no women shoud have to0 deal with that...
> 
> da plantDOC


and no 20 year old man should have to deal with a woman 10 years older than them and 100lbs more repeatedly hitting them either. You also missed lacy say that she shouldent do anything like that to her husband apparently. Or missed the fact that my wife was.

Im a southern bred gentlmen sir, not really for one to smack women around as nor would I tolerate seeing it either. I fairly forewarned my wife after the second incident that if she put herself in a mans place again that I would treat her like a man, if she chose to do that again. On the third incident I hit her the one time and she got smart and figured out that she didnt need to hit me as well as she didnt want to be hit by me.
She aint hit me since and I hit her again either. 


Dont get pissy because you called your wife a ho on open board and I called you out on it. If shes a ho thats one thing shell spread the news herself plenty, I see no reason to come shouting it here in capitol letters
no woman should have to deal with a man talking shit about her behind her back. At least my wife knew what she was getting into before she started it. I re iterate how much of a dickmuncher I think you are


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yeah I don't like that but to each their own. If you are bOTH Ok with it then it is fair *quote=jimmyspaz;945993]*I call my partner my "ol' Lady" too, she calls me her "ol' man" so I guess it's fair,,*[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dude for someone in your postion, you have the best attitude and are funny as ever.*

*I couldn't help but laugh so cute !*


B. THC R+D said:


> I Dont Mouth Off To Mine... Im Sittin In A Chair... And She Knowns Were Stairs Are.!!! Lol Puff Ppuff Pppass.!!! Im Dieing Too~!!! "try And Steal My Thunder""" Will Ya!!! Sht. Were All Dieing...lol!!! Me~!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah I don't like that but to each their own. If you are bOTH Ok with it then it is fair *quote=jimmyspaz;945993]*I call my partner my "ol' Lady" too, she calls me her "ol' man" so I guess it's fair,,*


[/quote]

well Ive never seen anyone call you old lady so you have nothing to worry about hon

edit:dude on the other hand is a totally different story. lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

No you are right no women shoud have to.. but if i have something to say to my wife i will say it and she know that.. i dont let her read what i do but she is sitting hear with me today is her day off... and yes you are right no men shoud get hit ether.. she is sitting hear and she think's it funny that your wife hit's you she hit's me all the time... i will be in a store and if thare is a chick in the store she will smack me b-cuz she think am looking at the ho as she would say.. she is 10 years older then me also..
so am sorry if i heart you feeling so peace bro

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I don't believe in violence PERIOD. That goes all over da board.*

*I think a woman hitting a man is just as bad. Just because it is a women doesn't mean she can't do some damage.*

*I also agree that if I women is going to act like a man then she better be ready to get treated like one. You bet! That is fair.*

*I have seen some really tough butchy women that could beat the crap outaa their hubby's if they wanted to. *

*I don't agree with taken agvantage of anyone physically no matter what age of sex you are. It just shouldn't be done.*

*Once you start making excuses for it the cycle never ends. *


da plantDOC said:


> yes i do put my negativit out on the board when some fuckhead has something to say... who the fuck are you to talk you smack your wife... i have been whit my wife for 12 year's and never ever hit her... like i said hitting women is for a little bitch... did you hear lacey she said she would leave her hubby if he ever hit her no women shoud have to0 deal with that...
> 
> da plantDOC





kochab said:


> and no 20 year old man should have to deal with a woman 10 years older than them and 100lbs more repeatedly hitting them either. You also missed lacy say that she shouldent do anything like that to her husband apparently. Or missed the fact that my wife was.
> 
> Im a southern bred gentlmen sir, not really for one to smack women around as nor would I tolerate seeing it either. I fairly forewarned my wife after the second incident that if she put herself in a mans place again that I would treat her like a man, if she chose to do that again. On the third incident I hit her the one time and she got smart and figured out that she didnt need to hit me as well as she didnt want to be hit by me.
> She aint hit me since and I hit her again either.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yep. thats true. NOBODY calls me old lady. *
*cause I'm not old.*

well Ive never seen anyone call you old lady so you have nothing to worry about hon

edit:dude on the other hand is a totally different story. lol[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yes I have smacked my man playfully but that is an entirely different matter. *

*Every once in a while I give him a jab in the ribs but it is all in fun.*

*To embarrass me if we are in public he will say OUT LOUD to everyone "Ouch Lacy...that hurt...stop hitting me."*

*And I'll call him 'whimp' and walk away *




da plantDOC said:


> No you are right no women shoud have to.. but if i have something to say to my wife i will say it and she know that.. i dont let her read what i do but she is sitting hear with me today is her day off... and yes you are right no men shoud get hit ether.. she is sitting hear and she think's it funny that your wife hit's you she hit's me all the time... i will be in a store and if thare is a chick in the store she will smack me b-cuz she think am looking at the ho as she would say.. she is 10 years older then me also..
> so am sorry if i heart you feeling so peace bro
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> No you are right no women shoud have to.. but if i have something to say to my wife i will say it and she know that.. i dont let her read what i do but she is sitting hear with me today is her day off... and yes you are right no men shoud get hit ether.. she is sitting hear and she think's it funny that your wife hit's you she hit's me all the time... i will be in a store and if thare is a chick in the store she will smack me b-cuz she think am looking at the ho as she would say.. she is 10 years older then me also..
> so am sorry if i heart you feeling so peace bro
> 
> da plantDOC


No hard feelings man, my jaw just hit the floor when I read what you initially said. I was actually thinking that if she heard that she would probably whack you pretty good for that.
My wife playfully hits me too, I dont care about that and actually aggrivate her just so that she will try to bu theres a bid difference to that and a punch to the jaw. lol
Ha ha sounds like my wife now, any other girl other than her, that you may be looking @ is a ho in her eyes.
and they claim us men are predictable......


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yes I have smacked my man playfully but that is an entirely different matter. *
> 
> *Every once in a while I give him a jab in the ribs but it is all in fun.*
> 
> ...


actually Ive done that as well. Only I smack myself flathanded on the chest to make a big thud sound and then Ill yell for my wife to stop hitting me
Boy does that aggravate her!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Well at least arguments in lacy's thread can be settled civilly this summer.
Everywhere else on the boards there is turmoil and bullcrap Ive been having to wade through.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*yeah the ho name wouldn't go well here I can tell you that.*


kochab said:


> No hard feelings man, my jaw just hit the floor when I read what you initially said. I was actually thinking that if she heard that she would probably whack you pretty good for that.
> My wife playfully hits me too, I dont care about that and actually aggrivate her just so that she will try to bu theres a bid difference to that and a punch to the jaw. lol
> Ha ha sounds like my wife now, any other girl other than her, that you may be looking @ is a ho in her eyes.*Haha. Not to me. I am probably the one who looks at other women not my man. I am often pointing at nice looking women for my man to appreciate. I think it sometimes embarrasses him. *
> and they claim us men are predictable......





kochab said:


> actually Ive done that as well. Only I smack myself flathanded on the chest to make a big thud sound and then Ill yell for my wife to stop hitting me
> Boy does that aggravate her!


*LMAO!!! Yeah exactly. My man does that kinda stuff too. and looks at me...ouch honey that hurt me. pfft! men!*



kochab said:


> Well at least arguments in lacy's thread can be settled civilly this summer.
> Everywhere else on the boards there is turmoil and bullcrap Ive been having to wade through.


*Dats cause it is always fun in Lacy's thread. *

*heehee*


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Dats cause it is always fun in Lacy's thread. *
> 
> *heehee*



must be. Its 75 pages long and thats amazing for the way I have my settings fixed (i display 50 or 75 post per page, something like that)


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

wow see the fucked up thing's wee talk about hear... beating each other but ya it's all in fun... and ya all other women to my wifey is a little hore in her word's but she know's that i dont beleave in cheating and i would never cheat... but at the some time i get smached for checking out some fine ass i love an hot and she know i have too look i cant help it.. she allway's asking me y i have sunglasses on in the store.. 
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Huh? Now you lost me again ....oh the riu user control panel you mean.  Ok right. I think>*


kochab said:


> must be. Its 75 pages long and thats amazing for the way I have my settings fixed (i display 50 or 75 post per page, something like that)


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Nothing wrong with looking. i never smack my guy for looking but he sure gets a kick out of me looking. *


da plantDOC said:


> wow see the fucked up thing's wee talk about hear... beating each other but ya it's all in fun... and ya all other women to my wifey is a little hore in her word's but she know's that i dont beleave in cheating and i would never cheat... but at the some time i get smached for checking out some fine ass i love an hot and she know i have too look i cant help it.. she allway's asking me y i have sunglasses on in the store..
> da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow see the fucked up thing's wee talk about hear... beating each other but ya it's all in fun... and ya all other women to my wifey is a little hore in her word's but she know's that i dont beleave in cheating and i would never cheat... but at the some time i get smached for checking out some fine ass i love an hot and she know i have too look i cant help it.. she allway's asking me y i have sunglasses on in the store..
> da plantDOC


lmao. Tell her that just because your on a diet dosent mean you cant look @ the menu.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah. I am always looking at the menu. Hubby doesn't mind me having an interest in chicks at all but he gets jealous as EVER  if I get any kind of an attraction to another man. He's furious. Probably because he is not used to it. It doesn't happen often. *
*Thank god. *


kochab said:


> lmao. Tell her that just because your on a diet dosent mean you cant look @ the menu.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

THAT'S cool's i dont blame you for likeing girl's i allway's said if i was a women i would be gay how could you not love a women's body thay are the most beautful thing on this planet...
da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah. I am always looking at the menu. Hubby doesn't mind me having an interest in chicks at all but he gets jealous as EVER  if I get any kind of an attraction to another man. He's furious. Probably because he is not used to it. It doesn't happen often. *
> *Thank god. *



My wife is jealous as hell @ times. Sometimes she isnt @ all, I dont get it.
Your lucky, @ least you know what hell get mad about.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yes I agree. I think the women body is a beautiful thing. *
*Most definitely. *


da plantDOC said:


> THAT'S cool's i dont blame you for likeing girl's i allway's said if i was a women i would be gay how could you not love a women's body thay are the most beautful thing on this planet...
> da plantDOC





kochab said:


> My wife is jealous as hell @ times. Sometimes she isnt @ all, I dont get it.*My hubby usually doesn't care enough to be jealous and as long it is women I am interested in, its all good. *
> *Men are a totally different thing though. He freaks if he even senses I have an interest in another dude.*
> 
> 
> Your lucky, @ least you know what hell get mad about.


*Yeah you tell me this when I have pms cause I can get mad at just about anybody under the sun. roll: I would even go as far as saying I become somewhat of a psycho chick at times. *
*Hubby says most women do. I dunno. I suppose you men would know more about that one than we do. *

*Sorry to laugh but it is kinda funny afterwards. Just not at the time  I'm sure we are all quite the killjoy at times. *

*But thats us women. Gotta l-o-v-e us. *
*You know even though I find women attractive I really am glad I'm like a lesbian. i know for sure I would not be able to permanently live with one. Thats a completely different thing. *

*I remember living next to this female couple and they used to have some wicked fights. I can't imagine what it would be like when they both had pms at the same time. The next year one of them had a cast on her arm and later they broke up. It was an intense rocky relationship.*

*Nah. I wouldn't want that. *

*Just to look is fine with me. *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

hey lace how much longer till all of your plant's are done.. dident you say when you leave you will not have any so how mutch longer till harvest

da plantDOC ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*2 more weeks*

*oh I almost forgot. I do have this growing outside.*


da plantDOC said:


> hey lace how much longer till all of your plant's are done.. dident you say when you leave you will not have any so how mutch longer till harvest
> 
> da plantDOC ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I'm not too sure what I am going to do with them but I have them growing. *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

wow coool lacys what kind is the 1 uot side....can i see the others please...please..
ha now you got me begging haha.,..

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

DO YOU SMOKE SIG'S AND HOW MUTCH IS A PAC WHARE YOU ARE
da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> DO YOU SMOKE SIG'S AND HOW MUTCH IS A PAC WHARE YOU ARE
> da plantDOC



3.75 a pack for Marlboro reds.

I wanna see the ones that are a week from chop

plesase?/??please???pleasse


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*2 weeks from chop chop. But the lights are off now. Hang on and I will check.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I don't smoke cigarettes*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*or drink either *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW whare i live thare 6$ buck's per pack but i seem to keep byeing them... and a pac of zig-zag's are the same.. and yes i bye a lot of them also... so any good seed's shop's up thare that i can order from... thare shoud be someone in the u.s. that has ball's to sell them... i sick of getting riped off or shitty's seed's that look like all white preme's...

 da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

AM 28 AND I HAVE NEVER DRANK IN MY LIFE NEVER BEEN DRUNK ETHER... I HATE DRUNK'S... THARE'S NOTHEN LIKE A DRUNK
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 13, 2008)

i need to learn how to put a pic on the page!!! If someone will explane if thay dont mind..
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*sure. You can purchase seeds from lots of reliable sources. I have ordered twice from bcseedking and they deliver to us and canada and australia etc*


da plantDOC said:


> WOW whare i live thare 6$ buck's per pack but i seem to keep byeing them... and a pac of zig-zag's are the same.. and yes i bye a lot of them also... so any good seed's shop's up thare that i can order from... thare shoud be someone in the u.s. that has ball's to sell them... i sick of getting riped off or shitty's seed's that look like all white preme's...*oh all of their seeds are darker and you know they are mature seeds. I have only ever had one not sprout and i have planted many of them. The male to female ratio is low also. For me anyway.*
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I have been drunk in my life but not for a very very long time.,...since 1989 to be exact. 19 years ago.  I can't even recall when the last time it was. *
*I just don't like the taste or feel or booze. *


da plantDOC said:


> AM 28 AND I HAVE NEVER DRANK IN MY LIFE NEVER BEEN DRUNK ETHER... I HATE DRUNK'S... THARE'S NOTHEN LIKE A DRUNK
> da plantDOC





da plantDOC said:


> i need to learn how to put a pic on the page!!! If someone will explane if thay dont mind..
> da plantDOC


*You go to 'manage attachments below and click on the files that you have your pictures stored in and download them one at a time then you go all the way to the bottom of the page past the pics and click submit message.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*and some more pics *


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 13, 2008)

they look amazing.... thoes are the big long cola's that im hoping for..
are u in trailer park boys show? u look like the foxy one


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*I guess I'll take that as a compliment but no,....I'm not. *


caliboy80 said:


> they look amazing.... thoes are the big long cola's that im hoping for..
> are u in trailer park boys show? u look like the foxy one


----------



## Alto (Jun 14, 2008)

lookin great Lacykins
seems those bad buggies didn't do very much harm


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thanks alto.*
*no sir.They didn't do any harm....just pissed me off some *


Alto said:


> lookin great Lacykins
> seems those bad buggies didn't do very much harm


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> THAT'S cool's i dont blame you for likeing girl's i allway's said if i was a women i would be gay how could you not love a women's body thay are the most beautful thing on this planet...
> da plantDOC


*Shit I just got out of a hot shower..now you're talking about naked women....Now I need a cold shower.....thanks..*



da plantDOC said:


> hey lace how much longer till all of your plant's are done.. dident you say when you leave you will not have any so how mutch longer till harvest
> 
> da plantDOC ...


_*So, it's nice to see that we're still talking about (mostly lacys) grows..it was getting a bit rough before...*_



caliboy80 said:


> they look amazing.... thoes are the big long cola's that im hoping for..
> are u in trailer park boys show? u look like the foxy one


*Me thinks lacy has secret admirer.........

Yay... big colors are back
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*don't get me started twisty*


Twistyman said:


> *Shit I just got out of a hot shower..now you're talking about naked women....Now I need a cold shower.....thanks..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*I hit you wif some rep twisty cause I am in a rep hittin' type of mood today......*
*oh yeahhh*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I hit you wif some rep twisty cause I am in a rep hittin' type of mood today......*
> *oh yeahhh*


*Whoo hoo....new box......I'm on some sort of rep- to rule....I can only rep poop people.. & can I piss on.. etc......Looks like twisty was a bad seed..............*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG... GOODMORNING Lace.... wow i give you prop's your nug's are so fucking crystalized they look perfect... good job... am smoking a fatty of islands sweet skunk and haveing a coffee...last night i smoked like a 1/2 oz in my sleep i was sick i have been trying some new treatment... i will never do that agan what a bad night..

da plantDOC


----------



## w0bi (Jun 14, 2008)

Those girls look amazing, you're doing an excellent job LACY! its been a minute since i've been around but i saw those pictures and well thats enuff said right there. Amazing job


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Man Give A Guy A Chance To Rally His Troops... Geeeeees Lacykins. I Do Believe I Can Reopen That, Seeing That A Mod Did Not Close It,,, But Out Of Respect... Would You Please Re Open And Give Me A Little Patience Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~~~
Lacykins.!!++??++


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*what's up boogerface??? were you a good liitle girl while daddy was gone????*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Where's my Lacykins?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Where's my Lacykins?


*I don't know Wikid...but I'll tell you this.....you can explain the "new" board.....That'll be worth the price of admission.....*


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

Where is lacykins today? She didnt leave us already without saying goodbyes did she???

I wanted to show her my new ferret....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

YOU BEEN MIA... HOPE ALL IS WELL.!!! THOUGHT U MIGHT HAVE GONE ON THE TRIP. BUT NOOOOO NOT WITHOUT SAYING GOOD BYE...!!!

IF U WOULD LIKE I WILL START ANOTHIER AND CUT AND PASTE ALL THAT WORK THAT WAS DONE BY U. AND THEN SICK THE TLB' ON IT... WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO COVER THE STATES PRETTY WELL. AND IT LOOKS LIKE U GOT THE CANADA~ A'...! "SORRY COULD NOT HELP THAT A'..." SEE AGAIN...!! LOL.

MY PM IS ALLWAYS OPEN, I HOPE U KNOW THAT.

AND IM STARTING A NEW J' SEEING AS IM CLONING TOM ARROW.!
JUST THUMBS, SO U CAN COME PLAY OVER MORE OFTEN... LIKE U GOT THE TIME... HOLE E CRAP, YUR J' IS HUGH. I MISS A DAY, AND I GOT PAGES TO READ...

AND WE MISS U WHEN YOUR NOT HEAR TO SET US STRAIGHT. FLURT.!

 DB.~TLB!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*if YOU don't get back in here and act like a semi-adult person....you are in deep shit....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

...................................*semi adult????Whats that?*

*I'm 100% childish!!!!!*



bongspit said:


> *if YOU don't get back in here and act like a semi-adult person....*
> 
> 
> *you are in deep shit....*


*ANDDDDDD.....what else is NEW?*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

where is the line between being an being adult and a child. 100% arbitrary IMO.


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey lacy were are your eyes gone

i bet u made that pics on your avatar, nice old farm yard.. did u need a silkscreen for that..

im off to get a silkscreen later 2day going to attempt to make some hash out of my kief.. does this sound ok

1. put kief in frezer to loosen trics
2. use the silkscreen to siv out the trics
3. scrape up trics in light cardboard and put in fridge? or compress with heat?
4.?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *if YOU don't get back in here and act like a semi-adult person....you are in deep shit....*



YA! WHAT MR. SPIT SAID "BOOGERFACE"!!! 




ALX420 said:


> where is the line between being an being adult and a child. 100% arbitrary IMO.


I WILL NEVER GROW UP, AND U CANT MAKE ME!!! LOL DB. DIDO!~


----------



## kochab (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ...................................*semi adult????Whats that?*
> 
> *I'm 100% childish!!!!!*
> 
> *ANDDDDDD.....what else is NEW?*


Hey theres lacy. Where HAVE you been?
You keep up with anything on skunk skool?


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *sure. You can purchase seeds from lots of reliable sources. I have ordered twice from bcseedking and they deliver to us and canada and australia etc*


Hey lacy looks like those babies are turning out real nice now.
How long till harvest?
Best of luck


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ok *
*twisty a bad seed??*

*NO!!!! *

*Now I AM a bad seed *




Twistyman said:


> *Whoo hoo....new box......I'm on some sort of rep- to rule....I can only rep poop people.. & can I piss on.. etc......Looks like twisty was a bad seed..............*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Thanks. *


da plantDOC said:


> OMG... GOODMORNING Lace.... wow i give you prop's your nug's are so fucking crystalized they look perfect... good job... am smoking a fatty of islands sweet skunk and haveing a coffee...last night i smoked like a 1/2 oz in my sleep i was sick i have been trying some new treatment... i will never do that agan what a bad night..*1/2 an ounce in your sleep?  and it made you sick I', confused.  Hope you are feeling better though. *
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Thanks *


w0bi said:


> Those girls look amazing, you're doing an excellent job LACY! its been a minute since i've been around but i saw those pictures and well thats enuff said right there. Amazing job


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Sorry THC. You can open a thread and add the links. *


B. THC R+D said:


> Man Give A Guy A Chance To Rally His Troops... Geeeeees Lacykins. I Do Believe I Can Reopen That, Seeing That A Mod Did Not Close It,,, But Out Of Respect... Would You Please Re Open And Give Me A Little Patience Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~~~*I cant reopen it sorry.*
> Lacykins.!!++??++


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Of course not daddy *
*daddy???*
*Umm...thats a little too close to home thanks*
*Bongpoontang*



bongspit said:


> *what's up boogerface??? were you a good liitle girl while daddy was gone????*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok *
> *twisty a bad seed??*
> 
> *NO!!!! *
> ...


*Nice to have you back Lacy.........quite a few changes....level 22.....I'll be dead before that.....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Where's my Lacykins?





Twistyman said:


> *I don't know Wikid...but I'll tell you this.....you can explain the "new" board.....That'll be worth the price of admission.....*


*I dunno what you mean twisty*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*level 22 ? *
*I know of the band level 22. Oh no thats level 42*


Twistyman said:


> *Nice to have you back Lacy.........quite a few changes....level 22.....I'll be dead before that.....*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

*I really don't want you to act semi-adult...I like the childish Lacypoo...I was poking you and rattling your cage...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Nope. I am here still. PLUS you are not allowed to say good bye here. *


kochab said:


> Where is lacykins today? She didnt leave us already without saying goodbyes did she???
> 
> I wanted to show her my new ferret....


*Ok show me!*
*As long as I don't have to show you something back*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*No I don't leave for quite a while yet. *


B. THC R+D said:


> YOU BEEN MIA... HOPE ALL IS WELL.!!! THOUGHT U MIGHT HAVE GONE ON THE TRIP. BUT NOOOOO NOT WITHOUT SAYING GOOD BYE...!!!
> 
> IF U WOULD LIKE I WILL START ANOTHIER AND CUT AND PASTE ALL THAT WORK THAT WAS DONE BY U. AND THEN SICK THE TLB' ON IT... WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO COVER THE STATES PRETTY WELL. AND IT LOOKS LIKE U GOT THE CANADA~ A'...! "SORRY COULD NOT HELP THAT A'..." SEE AGAIN...!! LOL.*No I am not going to open up a new thread about it but there are some threads you can add it to our even start your own thread.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*YOU? rattling my cage?*

*Silly man. I'm not scurd of you.*
* Plus I don't rattle easily.*
*I'm stable as a rock!*

*Ok even that sounds funny to me. *


*Hey Santa baby!!!*

*Were you a good santa while you were away?*




bongspit said:


> *I really don't want you to act semi-adult...I like the childish Lacypoo...I was poking you and rattling your cage...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *YOU? rattling my cage?*
> 
> *Silly man. I'm not scurd of you.*
> *Plus I don't rattle easily.*
> ...


*NO.......I was a bad boy...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*yeah what he said. *


ALX420 said:


> where is the line between being an being adult and a child. 100% arbitrary IMO.





caliboy80 said:


> hey lacy were are your eyes gone*yep! MY eyes are gone.*
> 
> i bet u made that pics on your avatar, nice old farm yard.. did u need a silkscreen for that..*No sir. It is not done on silk screening. It is done on canvas with yarn and wool and different thicknesses and different ways on using it to create texture. *
> 
> ...


*That doesn't sound right. FDD has some threads that explain how to do this. You may want to check some of those out.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*well thats good to know that you haven't changed a BIT!!!*

**




bongspit said:


> *NO.......I was a bad boy...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hey kochab. Wow you guys act like I was gone for weeks or something.  Its only been a couple of days.*


kochab said:


> Hey theres lacy. Where HAVE you been?
> You keep up with anything on skunk skool?


*No I haven't been there in quite a while. I have a lot of things to do here before we go away so I have been very busy.*

*I know skunk had a 4th child. That flipped me out when he told me that his wife was in the hospital in labour with a 4th*

*I didn't even know skunk had any kids up until then.*


----------



## Alto (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lacy,*
Should not your label under your name read *Mrs Ganja* and not Mr Ganja?
better talk to someone about that girl...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Wow Natmoon. I haven't seen you in ages. *
*How are you doing.*
*It is 48 or 49 days today and some look like they might be ready but others are going to be another week or two longer than that.*

*How is the photography and the keyboard playing coming along.?*

*Have you made any more recordings?*
*I really wish I was on high speed so i could see hear it.*
*I might even some day put something today for all of you guys. *
*I'm kinda shy in that department though.*

*It was very nice to hear from you again and I hope all is well with you and yours. *


natmoon said:


> Hey lacy looks like those babies are turning out real nice now.
> How long till harvest?
> Best of luck


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*I KNOW!!!!! I hate being known as a Mister....and its actually a Ms. Lacy*


Alto said:


> *Lacy,*
> Should not your label under your name read *Mrs Ganja* and not Mr Ganja?
> better talk to someone about that girl...


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Wow Natmoon. I haven't seen you in ages. *
> *How are you doing.*
> *It is 48 or 49 days today and some look like they might be ready but others are going to be another week or two longer than that.*
> 
> ...


Hey lacy everythings going fine so far i am just so busy its unreal.
I have tried to pop in for 5 minutes here and there but i just have no free time at the moment.

I am currently rebuilding a yamaha sy99 synthesizer amongst other things and getting real busy trying to sort out a seed farmer in amsterdam.
If you have a po box no. i would be happy to send you a dvd with all of my tunes and some great pot pics on,for free of course.

I am currently spending the majority of my time making highly layered and effected samples using vintage synths and playing them all at the same time to create new sounds and textures that have never been heard before(i hope) in the hope that in the end i will have several dvds of samples that i can then release for sale to musicians and djs.

Anyway thanks for asking after me,i hope your ok at the moment and things turn out well for you,i will pop in when i can


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I KNOW!!!!! I hate being known as a Mister....and its actually a Ms. Lacy*


*we know the difference...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *we know the difference...*


theres a difference?!?!
elites get to pick their tags dont they?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> theres a difference?!?!
> elites get to pick their tags dont they?


Stoner
*Mr. Ganja*
we can choose the stoner line but not the *mr. ganja* line....


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

oh. makes sense. roll it up is constantly evolving. gotta embrace it or this shit will pass you up!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 18, 2008)

hey lacys what's up how thing's..i have been so sick so i thout i was going to dye for shore this week.. but am feeling a little better so i want to say hi to my bubby lacy... so how's the girl's doing..

da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yeah I saw your name once or twice a while back.*


natmoon said:


> Hey lacy everythings going fine so far i am just so busy its unreal.
> I have tried to pop in for 5 minutes here and there but i just have no free time at the moment.
> 
> I am currently rebuilding a yamaha sy99 synthesizer amongst other things and getting real busy trying to sort out a seed farmer in amsterdam.
> ...


*It was my pleasure and I wish the same to you natmoon. Thanks for sharing a word or two with me. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*well yeahhhhhhhhh you didn't know?*


ALX420 said:


> theres a difference?!?!
> elites get to pick their tags dont they?


*used to . I don't know what happened lately. *



bongspit said:


> Stoner
> *Mr. Ganja*
> we can choose the stoner line but not the *mr. ganja* line....


*I didn't know that Mr. Bong. *



ALX420 said:


> oh. makes sense. roll it up is constantly evolving. gotta embrace it or this shit will pass you up!


*we do?*



bongspit said:


> *we know the difference...*


*Well I know YOU know the difference *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I don't like feeling sick myself. Especially not the stomack.  I hope you have some better days soon. *


da plantDOC said:


> hey lacys what's up how thing's..i have been so sick so i thout i was going to dye for shore this week.. but am feeling a little better so i want to say hi to my bubby lacy... so how's the girl's doing..*I'm doing a lot better also. I also was not feeling very well for a while there. With fibromyalgia, it is such a complex illness that sometimes I don't know what the heck hit me but end being immobile for a few days. and I feel guilty even complaining about it to someone like yourself. *
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah I saw your name once or twice a while back.**It was my pleasure and I wish the same to you natmoon. Thanks for sharing a word or two with me. *


Well hit me up when you get your po box and i will send you some dvds for free including my own sample work so far.
You should be able to load samples straight into your roland keyboard.
Best of luck with it all


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Get out *
*You serious? Well that would be awesome. OK I really want to get a new po box now.*

*I have always wanted to do that.*

*Rep for you in just thinking about me. *
*We miss you here.  but understand you are busy. *

*Thanks Natmoon and take care *


natmoon said:


> Well hit me up when you get your po box and i will send you some dvds for free including my own sample work so far.
> You should be able to load samples straight into your roland keyboard.
> Best of luck with it all


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Get out *
> *You serious? Well that would be awesome. OK I really want to get a new po box now.*
> 
> *I have always wanted to do that.*
> ...


I am skiving right now just being here lol.
Its 3.23 am here and i should have been in bed hours ago,tomorrow i will have to pay for it lmfao
Anyway you've always been good to me and i am happy to send a few dvds out here and there.
Ive missed being here but i am truly busy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

what up lacy ?! how ya bin?  Cheers!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

i see mistake under ur name lacy....ur nor Mr. ........... WTF?!?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*I'm doing ok thanks. I had to go out and mow the lawn tonight and I think I wrecked our John Deer tracker. Hubby isn't gonna be impressed. I am hoping it is just the blade guard that came loose.*


cheetah2007 said:


> what up lacy ?! how ya bin?  Cheers!!!





cheetah2007 said:


> i see mistake under ur name lacy....ur nor Mr. ........... WTF?!?


*Hey I know I don't like being a dude. *
*Geez I don't have ....never mind. *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

will rep back when possible MS. Ganja!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*No worries wild cat*


cheetah2007 said:


> will rep back when possible MS. Ganja!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

GOOD MORNIG LACY!!! so how's everything going up thare!!! yes i do feel better am so sick of being sick all the time... if it was not for the cannabis i dont know how every day would be... it sad that people like me you that need it cant have...
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Good Morning Da DOC. Not so great. I thing I may have ruined our john deer tracker. I am goin be in BIG trouble if it is busted. *

*I also just found out that hubby made an appointment to get our dishwasher fixed on tomorrow. Then he says he is going fishing which means I am going to be home alone while some dude comes over to fix it.  So I'm not liking that too much*

*But other than that...I'm good *


da plantDOC said:


> GOOD MORNIG LACY!!! so how's everything going up thare!!! yes i do feel better am so sick of being sick all the time... if it was not for the cannabis i dont know how every day would be... it sad that people like me you that need it cant have...
> da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

haha you sound like my wifey about being home alone with strangers... so did you run over a rock with you blade on your john deer... eyyyyy your hubby is going to kill you... my wifey is not to use no moterized thing's....
so are you looking fowerd to going on you tripp with hubby...
da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> GOOD MORNIG LACY!!! so how's everything going up thare!!! yes i do feel better am so sick of being sick all the time... if it was not for the cannabis i dont know how every day would be... it sad that people like me you that need it cant have...
> da plantDOC


*I hear that..like 3 hip replace. emphysema & a screwed up gut aren't enough..now ALL my joints are killing me...slept about 6 hrs. in 3 days. Got to see Doc today..I hate him..he's one of those guys that look at you like you've got 2 heads...can't have it & can't get it...
How dare my "friend" go camping without no warnings..(prick) and with this weather 11c - 51f I'll be smoking crap this year.......old sucks.....guess better then not getting old.....morning all 
*


Lacy said:


> *Good Morning Da DOC. Not so great. I thing I may have ruined our john deer tracker. I am goin be in BIG trouble if it is busted. *
> 
> *I also just found out that hubby made an appointment to get our dishwasher fixed on tomorrow. Then he says he is going fishing which means I am going to be home alone while some dude comes over to fix it.  So I'm not liking that too much*
> 
> *But other than that...I'm good *


Book a lawn mower repair on fishing day......hey lacy


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I hear that..like 3 hip replace. emphysema & a screwed up gut aren't enough..now ALL my joints are killing me...slept about 6 hrs. in 3 days. Got to see Doc today..I hate him..he's one of those guys that look at you like you've got 2 heads...can't have it & can't get it...*
> *How dare my "friend" go camping without no warnings..(prick) and with this weather 11c - 51f I'll be smoking crap this year.......old sucks.....guess better then not getting old.....morning all *
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont like my dickhead doc ether he think he can cure evrythink with oxycontin i tell him that he can choke on his fucking oxy's!!! i need to smoke cannabis.. when i go to treatment on the way home i smoke 4-5 gram's just i dont throw up in my wify's car she will kill me... But ya i have to have it... and i live in bostin that is 200$ for an oz but it's good nug's... ware i live i cant find no kush or skunk... i call it no name brand b-cuz nobody know's what it is... it has no name

da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * I think I may have ruined our john deer tractor. I am goin be in BIG trouble if it is busted. *
> 
> *I also just found out that hubby made an appointment to get our dishwasher fixed on tomorrow. Then he says he is going fishing which means I am going to be home alone while some dude comes over to fix it.  So I'm not liking that too much*


Good morning lacy!
Sorry to hear about the tractor , they arent cheap things to fix or replace. How did you manage to tear off the deck to it though?

Thats not very cool that your hubby left you there alone with some stranger. I dont think a repairman will start any trouble as I used to have the same job myself (hope you have a good bit of $ on hand because the job did pay pretty well). I just dont like the idea of me leaving my wife @ home here with someone we have never met where anything could happen to her and no one would know. Not that she cant protect herself, but more of, I want to do it for her.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hey Ms. Greenthumb, hows the Deere? Not too bad I hope. I envy you because I can't do yard work anymore and I miss it a lot. All my gardening is indoors and in the woods these days (nudge, nudge) and I have to hire a crew do do the yard. They are here right now in fact , mowing, trimming bushes etc.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i dont like my dickhead doc ether he think he can cure evrythink with oxycontin i tell him that he can choke on his fucking oxy's!!! i need to smoke cannabis.. when i go to treatment on the way home i smoke 4-5 gram's just i dont throw up in my wify's car she will kill me... But ya i have to have it... and i live in bostin that is 200$ for an oz but it's good nug's... ware i live i cant find no kush or skunk... i call it no name brand b-cuz nobody know's what it is... it has no name
> 
> da plantDOC


*I was always honest with the Dr. about my past (15+ yrs. ago) addictions . He can't help if he don't know...now every time he thinks it's some sort of "drug" scam...The only way I'd get (don't want them) Oxy...is with a gun..The pot helps my stomach, hip, back pain, appetite and sleeping...how many chemicals do you think that would entail....No way, No how ANYBODIES going to convince me that pot is worse then all that side effects crap....I saw this one ad for a anti-depression drug..the guys telling all the great things that it does.....then in a quite voice he says "side effect may include swelling of the throat & tongue" and to call your Dr..Think about that call.....To speak to secretary press 1, to get our fax press 2, to speak to Dr. press 3...etc..Now I don't now about you, but depression is one thing....but if my throat closed up and I died by suffocating (sp) while trying to get past voice prompts, I'd be PISSED & not mildly depressed....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Hey Ms. Greenthumb, hows the Deere? Not too bad I hope. I envy you because I can't do yard work anymore and I miss it a lot. All my gardening is indoors and in the woods these days (nudge, nudge) and I have to hire a crew do do the yard. They are here right now in fact , mowing, trimming bushes etc.*


*Morning jimmy......So 40's got a bee in his butt about a border hop on his trip to Chicago this fall.....there are some interesting prospects there......If you don't mind...what does a lawn care crew cost now ?...That include snow removal ?*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning jimmy......So 40's got a bee in his butt about a border hop on his trip to Chicago this fall.....there are some interesting prospects there......If you don't mind...what does a lawn care crew cost now ?...That include snow removal ?*


*It's expensive, I just paid $185.00 to have it all done once. Apparently I can be reimbursed by disability though,, we'll see after I try, the lawn care guy was telling me that he has other customers who get the money back, here's hoping it works for me. *
*I see 40's on about a trip to the Great White North, that would be cool,otherwise I'm kinda thinking about getting together after harvest in the fall, sound good to you? Geez, I just realized we are chatting away in Lacykins' journal , hope she doesn't mind,,,*


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was always honest with the Dr. about my past (15+ yrs. ago) addictions . He can't help if he don't know...now every time he thinks it's some sort of "drug" scam...The only way I'd get (don't want them) Oxy...is with a gun..The pot helps my stomach, hip, back pain, appetite and sleeping...how many chemicals do you think that would entail....No way, No how ANYBODIES going to convince me that pot is worse then all that side effects crap....I saw this one ad for a anti-depression drug..the guys telling all the great things that it does.....then in a quite voice he says "side effect may include swelling of the throat & tongue" and to call your Dr..Think about that call.....To speak to secretary press 1, to get our fax press 2, to speak to Dr. press 3...etc..Now I don't now about you, but depression is one thing....but if my throat closed up and I died by suffocating (sp) while trying to get past voice prompts, I'd be PISSED & not mildly depressed....*


twisty it sounds like you have much similar problems to my own.
Im clean for 4 years now and My doc knows of my past history, but yet he dosent understand his poisons dont help me any because my body has become accommodated to taking so much of the shit to affect me even a little bit.
But the mmj isnt legal in my area yet, so im about fucked till that changes


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*OMG people. I am legal. My card was approved and my orientation meeting has been set up for me to talk with them and choose some strains and clones etc.*

*I am totally stoked right now. It hasn't even quite sunk in for me. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Its been cancelled.  and no I do not allow people in my house while I am alone and hubby should know that by know. I don't know what he was thinking.  I fixed that thoguh.*

*No I didn't run over a rock and I am VERY used to motorized vehicles. I can ride that better than hubby can. I went over a tree stump that was covered up with leaves. I think it bent the blade. Hubby just mentioned that he hopes it is the blade and not anything else. *

*Looking forward to going on the trip more that I know I have been approved.*

*Waaaaaaaaaaaaa*

*Hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!*

*I love life right now.*
*My prayers have been answered. *


da plantDOC said:


> haha you sound like my wifey about being home alone with strangers... so did you run over a rock with you blade on your john deer... eyyyyy your hubby is going to kill you... my wifey is not to use no moterized thing's....
> so are you looking fowerd to going on you tripp with hubby...
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*twisty seems to be in a bad mood today *

*Lawn mower repair he will have to deal with  I don't do that *


Twistyman said:


> *I hear that..like 3 hip replace. emphysema & a screwed up gut aren't enough..now ALL my joints are killing me...slept about 6 hrs. in 3 days. Got to see Doc today..I hate him..he's one of those guys that look at you like you've got 2 heads...can't have it & can't get it...*
> *How dare my "friend" go camping without no warnings..(prick) and with this weather 11c - 51f I'll be smoking crap this year.......old sucks.....guess better then not getting old.....morning all *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*I think people with your types of condition should automatically be approved.*
*I mean most people can agree to it being most helpful with nausea.*


da plantDOC said:


> i dont like my dickhead doc ether he think he can cure evrythink with oxycontin i tell him that he can choke on his fucking oxy's!!! i need to smoke cannabis.. when i go to treatment on the way home i smoke 4-5 gram's just i dont throw up in my wify's car she will kill me... But ya i have to have it... and i live in bostin that is 200$ for an oz but it's good nug's... ware i live i cant find no kush or skunk... i call it no name brand b-cuz nobody know's what it is... it has no name
> 
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Well it is my job to do the yard work and I mowed over a tree stump.  It was an accident.  I don't think its too bad. *


kochab said:


> Good morning lacy!
> Sorry to hear about the tractor , they arent cheap things to fix or replace. How did you manage to tear off the deck to it though?
> 
> Thats not very cool that your hubby left you there alone with some *No I know  Not that I can't protect myself against one dude either but thats not the point. He knows better than that*
> ...


----------



## Alto (Jun 19, 2008)

Well done on the MM card Lacykins
Well done canceling that repair man
not as well done wif the tractor but hey,
2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*I hope not either Jimmy. Please don't envy me. It used to be easy but every now and then my fibromyalgia gets bad and doing the whipper snippering and hand mowing does me in. I can hardly move the next day because we have a large property. It is enjoyable work though and I wouldn't want to 'have' to hire people to do it.*

*Sorry to hear Jimmy.*
*But I am legal. Waaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo!!!!*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Hey Ms. Greenthumb, hows the Deere? Not too bad I hope. I envy you because I can't do yard work anymore and I miss it a lot. All my gardening is indoors and in the woods these days (nudge, nudge) and I have to hire a crew do do the yard. They are here right now in fact , mowing, trimming bushes etc.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*wow. that is a lot of money.  *
*For a one time deal? roll:*
*Robbery if you ask me.*
*Not that you did but you know me. *

*You guys can chat away in my journal anytime*


Twistyman said:


> *Morning jimmy......So 40's got a bee in his butt about a border hop on his trip to Chicago this fall.....there are some interesting prospects there......If you don't mind...what does a lawn care crew cost now ?...That include snow removal ?*





jimmyspaz said:


> *It's expensive, I just paid $185.00 to have it all done once. Apparently I can be reimbursed by disability though,, we'll see after I try, the lawn care guy was telling me that he has other customers who get the money back, here's hoping it works for me. *
> *I see 40's on about a trip to the Great White North, that would be cool,otherwise I'm kinda thinking about getting together after harvest in the fall, sound good to you? Geez, I just realized we are chatting away in Lacykins' journal , hope she doesn't mind,,,*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*That does suck but I do think that the more states that ebcome legal the better in will be for your entire country.*
*You'll be legal some day soon.  I'm being optimistic. *


kochab said:


> twisty it sounds like you have much similar problems to my own.
> Im clean for 4 years now and My doc knows of my past history, but yet he dosent understand his poisons dont help me any because my body has become accommodated to taking so much of the shit to affect me even a little bit.
> But the mmj isnt legal in my area yet, so im about fucked till that changes


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *That does suck but I do think that the more states that ebcome legal the better in will be for your entire country.*
> *You'll be legal some day soon.  I'm being optimistic. *


I agree, the more places it that becomes legal the better we ALL will be.

But in that note, Im being realistic, They are just now trying to pass a bill in my state that would allow a study to be done for medical cannabis. It should be done by year 2010 they say.
Who knows if it will even be leagalized after that though.

GREAT TO HEAR YOU WERE APPROVED!
I remember about the time you asked about it and said that you were filing for it. Ill do the happy dance for ya babes.
Glad your hubby wised up about leaving you hoome alone with strangers as well, he should rally know better after being married that long.
Then again maybe there is a reason my wife says I act so much like a woman and am being overly sensitive to ya womens feelings?

Sorry to hear about the tractor. I hope its just the blades and nothing to do with the deck or steering, those pieces can get rather pricey to replace.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG people. I am legal. My card was approved and my orientation meeting has been set up for me to talk with them and choose some strains and clones etc.*
> 
> *I am totally stoked right now. It hasn't even quite sunk in for me. *


 woohooooo. glad it worked out for you finally. make sure to show us some good pics of your meds when u get them to let us drool.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG people. I am legal. My card was approved and my orientation meeting has been set up for me to talk with them and choose some strains and clones etc.*
> 
> *I am totally stoked right now. It hasn't even quite sunk in for me. *


Very nice, Congratulations.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

I live in boston and the state of mass... talk about it but you know how that go's... Lacy am so happy for you that you got your card at lease i fond someone that need's it as mutch as me... did you tell your mom/dad yet or is that a nono.... i still can't beleave that you have a card am so happy for you...
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oh no !!!!*

*Congratulations to you gurl*

*I can be a real mean bitch at times *

*but you must be used to me by now*
*not that it helps any.*

*anyway...thanks gurl. *


Chiceh said:


> Very nice, Congratulations.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*I think that will be pushed aside since the laws are changing so rapidly. I bet you get medical before then. *


kochab said:


> I agree, the more places it that becomes legal the better we ALL will be.
> 
> But in that note, Im being realistic, They are just now trying to pass a bill in my state that would allow a study to be done for medical cannabis. It should be done by year 2010 they say.
> Who knows if it will even be leagalized after that though.
> ...


*yes that is what he said. He did not want to hear about the tractor after I woke him up with my yahooos and yippeeesssroll:*

*He wasn't as pleased as me. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh no !!!!*
> 
> *Congratulations to you gurl*
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Check it out.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Yeah I would love to be able to take close ups but I haven't yet read the instruction. I have an adversion to manual reading. I can't wait to try some new strains for my anxiety. They said they have just the thing for me P{LUS the are letting my hubby come with me and normally they never allow that. they have made an except for me. I thought that was really sweet and thoughtful.  *


mastakoosh said:


> woohooooo. glad it worked out for you finally. make sure to show us some good pics of your meds when u get them to let us drool.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Yes I did chiceh. It took my a while to figure out how to get in there again. I didn't know anyone could leave comments.*
*I don't know what to say except that:*

*Have you ever asked some one with OCD why they do what they do? Whether it is checking and rechecking the doors or washing their hands over and over again.????*

*To you it may seem like a simple thing but to the person with the mental disorder no matter how hard they try they cannot seem to change. Yes they notice that they are doing is odd or wrong but it doesn't seem change it. *

*Maybe thats why they call it a mental disorder. Its not an excuse. *
*I hate being this way. I really do.*

*I swear to GOD I try my very best. I never was good at the social thing. Thats where my panic disorder comes from.  I have enough emotions for about 12 people. *

*You guys could put a big neon sign on my name tag or something to 'warn' others I suppose. *



It must be hard, I will never know or even begin to comprehend how it effects people. Stay positive and look on the brighter side of things.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

kochab said:


> twisty it sounds like you have much similar problems to my own.
> Im clean for 4 years now and My doc knows of my past history, but yet he dosent understand his poisons dont help me any because my body has become accommodated to taking so much of the shit to affect me even a little bit.
> But the mmj isnt legal in my area yet, so im about fucked till that changes


*They don't get it...The gov. will pay for all my meds...$100's per months..Just give me a card & half of those meds. I won't need*



Lacy said:


> *OMG people. I am legal. My card was approved and my orientation meeting has been set up for me to talk with them and choose some strains and clones etc.
> 
> *_Bring your pipe...they may have a buffet with samples...
> _
> *I am totally stoked right now. It hasn't even quite sunk in for me. *





jimmyspaz said:


> *It's expensive, I just paid $185.00 to have it all done once. Apparently I can be reimbursed by disability though,, we'll see after I try, the lawn care guy was telling me that he has other customers who get the money back, here's hoping it works for me. *
> *I see 40's on about a trip to the Great White North, that would be cool,otherwise I'm kinda thinking about getting together after harvest in the fall, sound good to you? Geez, I just realized we are chatting away in Lacykins' journal , hope she doesn't mind,,,*


*$185.. that's grim....The fall's easier for me too...I don't bake (heat not dope) well..*



Lacy said:


> *I think people with your types of condition should automatically be approved.*
> *I mean most people can agree to it being most helpful with nausea.*


*What she said^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*thanks buddy *antDOC;968497]I live in boston and the state of mass... talk about it but you know how that go's... Lacy am so happy for you that you got your card at lease i fond someone that need's it as mutch as me... did you tell your mom/dad yet or is that a nono.... i still can't beleave that you have a card am so happy for you...
da plantDOC[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*The title I had I was making fun of myself. I make more fun of myself than anyone here could possibly do to me.*

*Its either make fun of myself or run away and hide in shame, which is what I have done for most of my life. *

*Not that you all needed to know that but ...............................*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *The title I had I was making fun of myself. I make more fun of myself than anyone here could possibly do to me.*
> 
> *Its either make fun of myself or run away and hide in shame, which is what I have done for most of my life. *
> 
> *Not that you all needed to know that but ...............................*


Fair enough, lol. Lets move on, lol.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

not to be meen but the pic with your pritty eye's is mutch better... that one is nice too but ya you no!!! oh my wifey said congrad's on you new life with you card... with a card that's what it is a new life so hope thing work out good.. so how ment plant can you grow if you dont mind me asking 49... that would be perfect!!! 
da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG people. I am legal. My card was approved and my orientation meeting has been set up for me to talk with them and choose some strains and clones etc.*
> 
> *I am totally stoked right now. It hasn't even quite sunk in for me. *


*cool...way to go lacypoo...*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

mooooorning everyone, Lacy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

very hot avatar bongspit agrrrrrrrrrrr....yummy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*you tell 'em twisty*



Twistyman said:


> *They don't get it...The gov. will pay for all my meds...$100's per months..Just give me a card & half of those meds. I won't need*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yeah what I said *
*what did I say?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*ok then  we is cool again. *


Chiceh said:


> Fair enough, lol. Lets move on, lol.


*Thanks but I love my needlepoint and want to see it for now. I am proud of that piece. It took me years to complete so I am in braggin' mode I suppose. roll:*


da plantDOC said:


> not to be meen but the pic with your pritty eye's is mutch better... that one is nice too but ya you no!!! oh my wifey said congrad's on you new life with you card... with a card that's what it is a new life so hope thing work out good.. so how ment plant can you grow if you dont mind me asking 49... that would be perfect!!!
> da plantDOC


*I do not yet know how many plants I am allowed or how much I will be prescriobed BUT I am hoping that it is A LOT of course. *

*Tell your wife that I say thank you kindly for the support.*

*You two ROCK!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Thanks Mr Bongeroo.  I is legal now. *


bongspit said:


> *cool...way to go lacypoo...*





cheetah2007 said:


> mooooorning everyone, Lacy


*morning cheetah cat...p-r-r-r*



cheetah2007 said:


> very hot avatar bongspit agrrrrrrrrrrr....yummy


*yes I agree. I didn't know you took a pic of me Mr. Bong *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmm...i smell a lie....ur hair is redish Lacy...not blonde!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yeah my hair is nicer too *

*it is reddish brown *

*it was a little lie*


cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm...i smell a lie....ur hair is redish Lacy...not blonde!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

repped back Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Thank you kindly cheetah. Its good to know some people still love and accept me as is........mental disorders and all *


cheetah2007 said:


> repped back Lacy


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *ok then  we is cool again. *
> 
> We is cool.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I can't NOT love you gurl *
*oh let the sunshine in*
*face it wif a grin*
*open up your heart*
*and let the sunshine in*


**



Chiceh said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *ok then  we is cool again. *
> ...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

goodmorning lacy wow you did that you self very good... how long did it take to finish...do you have it hanging on your wall... it's very pretty if i my say..
da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We is cool.


You know....the Royal we  lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*It took me about 4 years and I did it for my mother.*

*Good morning to you also Da Doc.*

*How are you this fine morning?*


da plantDOC said:


> goodmorning lacy wow you did that you self very good... how long did it take to finish...do you have it hanging on your wall... it's very pretty if i my say..
> da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> very hot avatar bongspit agrrrrrrrrrrr....yummy


*she is no lacypoo but she will have to do for now,,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she is no lacypoo but she will have to do for now,,,,*


Bum's cracked, better get a new one, lol.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG.. what an ass dammm... what i would do... just got smacked for that one by the wifey but well worth it.. what an ass... sorry lace see what happend's what men see a hot ass i no you cant blame me women are just so beautafull...
wow 4 year that's a long time for i peace but it's very pritty.. am doing mutch better today...
da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she is no lacypoo but she will have to do for now,,,,*


Oh she would do fine im sure. lol

gm, miss lace, how are ya today?
I read that the government is supposed to be sending you clones....
What strains do they offer or do you have any idea? If you dont know Ill look around to see If I cant find out for ya. (although you prob know someone personally you could ask, its a thought)

I wish the government would send me some clones, hell Id be super happy just not being prosecuted for growing a plant I wont even ask for as much as the clones. lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

HEY bong is that your 70's stepside what a grate truck ...am in the middel of bulding on old 63 vett... am 60% done.... am too sick to work on it right now but cant wait to finish
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

omd dude I cant see the state of mass whare i live sending me clones...that would be the day i live in 1 of the two commonwhelth state's the other is vergina.. as far as i no the commonwhelth stat's dont count b-cuz of some act from back in the day... or some shit..
da plantDOC


----------



## Alto (Jun 20, 2008)

I think Delaware and Pennsylvania are both Commonwealths as well


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow i must be liveing under a rock b-cuz i did not no that!!! cool.. Learn something new every day.. well i dont watch T.V...
Lacy i bet you still cant beleave that you realy got a card cuming ohyaaa... Good for you that's so good to no that someone like you that realy need's it is getting the med's that you need to be a sane chick... i have to have cannabis i go nut's without it
da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she is no lacypoo but she will have to do for now,,,,*


*Boy did those leg's make an ass out of themselves.....*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HEY bong is that your 70's stepside what a grate truck ...am in the middel of bulding on old 63 vett... am 60% done.... am too sick to work on it right now but cant wait to finish
> da plantDOC


*yes, that WAS my truck...I sold it at auction about 3 weeks ago....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ummm.....I'm not sure if that was a compliment or not but I will take it as one. *

*cause I love my santa bong*


bongspit said:


> *she is no lacypoo but she will have to do for now,,,,*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ummm.....I'm not sure if that was a compliment or not but I will take it as one. *
> 
> *cause I love my santa bong*


*awwwww....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*lol*


Chiceh said:


> Bum's cracked, better get a new one, lol.





da plantDOC said:


> OMG.. what an ass dammm... what i would do... just got smacked for that one by the wifey but well worth it.. what an ass... sorry lace see what happend's what men see a hot ass i no you cant blame me women are just so beautafull...*hey I think her ass look plenty fine too*
> wow 4 year that's a long time for i peace but it's very pritty.. am doing mutch better today...
> da plantDOC


*I am glad you are feeling better. Do you use a specific strain for nausea or just get what you can?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*she would do fine for me too*


kochab said:


> Oh she would do fine im sure. lol
> 
> gm, miss lace, how are ya today?
> I read that the government is supposed to be sending you clones....
> ...


*I am going down to get my papers signed get my mm card, purchase my weed, find out how many grams per day and how many plants I am legally allowed to grow.*

*Gosh guys...It really hasn't even sunk in yet. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*He fixes up trucks and stuff and is VERY good at it.*

*He is giving me a service check next week. I need an oil change*


**


*Bad lacykins *


da plantDOC said:


> HEY bong is that your 70's stepside what a grate truck ...am in the middel of bulding on old 63 vett... am 60% done.... am too sick to work on it right now but cant wait to finish
> da plantDOC





da plantDOC said:


> Wow i must be liveing under a rock b-cuz i did not no that!!! cool.. Learn something new every day.. well i dont watch T.V...
> Lacy i bet you still cant beleave that you realy got a card cuming *(cumming...no not yet but I'll let you know.*ohyaaa... Good for you that's so good to no that someone like you that realy need's it is getting the med's that you need to be a sane chick... i have to have cannabis i go nut's without it*A sane chickNah. I know they will have good meds but I don;'t think anything is THAT good.*
> 
> *So this is as good as it gets wif me*
> ...





bongspit said:


> *awwwww....*


*Back at you big guy......and don't forget my appointment *

*Later guys...gotta go back to work. *


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *They gave me access to their menu yesterday and it is the coolest thing. I am so excited about this. I am not getting sent any clones but have to go down to Toronto. Hubby is taking a day off workl to accomplany me . They said that it is fine that he comes with me under the circumstances ...because of my said disorders which i'd rather not mention. *
> 
> *I am just REALLY REALLY scared to go downtown Toronto.  but at this point I think I would walk through fire to get it.*
> 
> ...


wow! that would be sooo cool! Lucky lacy
dont be afraid of dt toronto, Ive heard that it isnt too bad but then again Ive never been myself either. Youll have the husband with you so whats to worry about.
Can I ask what some of the strains on the list are? Im asking because I would like to open a club if its ever legalized here in my state and I have no other way of getting that type of info.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

the only good weed i smoke is the weed i grow all the weed hear is pricey 200 oz but it good nug's but no one no's what it is but i know it's somekind of sativa strain i try not to bye it...
da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *He fixes up trucks and stuff and is VERY good at it.*
> 
> *He is giving me a service check next week. I need an oil change*
> 
> ...


*yes we will change that oil...me thinks you already about a quart low...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Let us know how the club visit turns out.Which club are you going to? I know that there is more then one in TO. Just avoid the government weed from Flin Flon,it's shite from what I've seen, nobody I know has been happy with it.*
*And belated congrats too, I don't go online for a day or so and all this stuff happens!! Good on ya!!*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*oh shit at least  *

*I look forward to my appointment then *


bongspit said:


> *yes we will change that oil...me thinks you already about a quart low...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yes you are right Jimmy. There are four of them but I will tell you later next week when I have my licence in my hands. *

*I am not sure we are allowed to mention stuff about it or not. I'll ask when I am there at the orientation. I already have lots of questions to ask and even hubby is excited for me. *

*No thanks. I have heard plenty about our govenment weed.*

*Thanks do much Jimmy. *

*Wow you people are really supportive. I love you all so much and will think of you all on the way and while I am there for moral support.  I'm glad someone else likes using the colours *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Let us know how the club visit turns out.Which club are you going to? I know that there is more then one in TO. Just avoid the government weed from Flin Flon,it's shite from what I've seen, nobody I know has been happy with it.*
> *And belated congrats too, I don't go online for a day or so and all this stuff happens!! Good on ya!!*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*It isn't too bad. I have been there before and I do have my hubby with me.  I'm still scared *


kochab said:


> wow! that would be sooo cool! Lucky lacy
> dont be afraid of dt toronto, Ive heard that it isnt too bad but then again Ive never been myself either. Youll have the husband with you so whats to worry about.
> Can I ask what some of the strains on the list are? Im asking because I would like to open a club if its ever legalized here in my state and I have no other way of getting that type of info.


*I'm not sure if I am allowed to mention it and just to be sure I want to ask them first.*
*I certainly don't want to abuse my priviledge now that I have it and really have no idea how these places are run.*

*I am excited by very nervous. I am so pumped right now I can't even sleep a wink.*

*I will probably go without sleep intil next week sometime...lol*

*the joys of*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yes the same here da Doc. I only usually smoke my own but do get some from friends. Its about the same here but would be more for a sativa strain.*

*The main reason why i want to get my mm card is*

*- to be legal to grow.*
*-to be able to, not only get, but but grow some of the weed that is most beneficial to me*
*- and lastly, to perhaps even make some connections so I can have a licenced legal business.*

*My mom and dad are gonna have a bird when I dropped that one on them. *


da plantDOC said:


> the only good weed i smoke is the weed i grow all the weed hear is pricey 200 oz but it good nug's but no one no's what it is but i know it's somekind of sativa strain i try not to bye it...
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ok I am kind of confused. *
*Like that is different......anyway  I am wondering if any of you guys know if a bubbleator like this one *






*is the same as the kind that you make hash with????*
*It looks like the same thing but I am not sure.*
*The one I was going to order is from the netherlands but it is called a Bubbleator for collecting pollen. *

*I can get this one faster as it is a lot closer to me. *


----------



## Alto (Jun 20, 2008)

Same thing Lacy


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yeah that's the unit alright. I've heard good reports on that device too. They sell them here in town so you don't have to order them from the Netherlands, I'm sure shops in Toronto would have them. The confusion is because the Dutch for some odd reason refer to kief as "pollen"even though it's nothing of the kind.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Is it really  *

*Oh goodie goodie! *

*OMG I could literally kiss you. This is such good news. I am ordering one right now.*

*So VERY cool. This is all working out perfectly. *
*I am going to have some of my own strains, some hash and soem mm strains from the club....plus I am visitng a girlfriend out there whose sister-in-law has an mm card  *


*AND my hubby has a friend oiut his work how says if I run out while I am gone that he can hook me up no problem. Not that i would do that but it is reassuring.*

*I hate running out of weed. it hasn't happened in a long time but I don't want it to either.*

*Thanks alto.*


Alto said:


> Same thing Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

[*OMG Jimmy. you are right. Oh this is awesome. I can get it even quicker and save on the shipping.*
*They have them on ebay also.  Too cool.*

*Thanks guys. I have had this question in my mind for a while now and keep forgetting to ask about it.*

*Yes and they do call it pollen*

*Super cool.  I am WAY too excited now. I need to go and have a puff outside. I envy tjhose people with the laptops that can take them outside and everything.*

*That would be so nice but at least I have a computer and a house. Things could be worse and I could have a heck of a lot more to complain about roll:*quote=jimmyspaz;972149]*Yeah that's the unit alright. I've heard good reports on that device too. They sell them here in town so you don't have to order them from the Netherlands, I'm sure shops in Toronto would have them. The confusion is because the Dutch for some odd reason refer to kief as "pollen"even though it's nothing of the kind.*[/quote]


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Good one Lace, now I've got to go roll one up too,,,*


----------



## Alto (Jun 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *The confusion is because the Dutch for some odd reason refer to kief as "pollen"even though it's nothing of the kind.*


They may do that for legal issues of some sort
like how they sell bongs for "tobacco" in the states.
Cant sell them if they are for illegal drugs, but if you "say" you are going to bong tobacco then its fine.
In fact some places you can't even call them bongs as that denotes misuse
They are "water pipes" lmao how pathetically silly that all is.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*much better now  Oh you were gonna puff one anyway don't use me as your excuse..........*

*not that any us need one *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Good one Lace, now I've got to go roll one up too,,,*


*Yes exactly. I noticed that a lot of people were pourchasing them off of ebay so I figured there can't be THAT many people wanting portable washing machines. *

*Yes the silly stuff we have to go through just as a cover up. *
*I really hope they change the laws soon and at 'least' decriminalize it. *


Alto said:


> They may do that for legal issues of some sort
> like how they sell bongs for "tobacco" in the states.
> Cant sell them if they are for illegal drugs, but if you "say" you are going to bong tobacco then its fine.
> In fact some places you can't even call them bongs as that denotes misuse
> They are "water pipes" lmao how pathetically silly that all is.


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It isn't too bad. I have been there before and I do have my hubby with me.  I'm still scared **I'm not sure if I am allowed to mention it and just to be sure I want to ask them first.*
> *I certainly don't want to abuse my priviledge now that I have it and really have no idea how these places are run.*
> 
> *I am excited by very nervous. I am so pumped right now I can't even sleep a wink.*
> ...


I just wanted to know some of what strains they had as an option. If im going to open up a club then I need to know what type of variety I would need to get. I dont know what the hell other smokers like (other than my roomie I mean) I like indica strains myself but most smokers like sativas. How am I supposed to know which sativas are popular and looked for?



Alto said:


> They may do that for legal issues of some sort
> like how they sell bongs for "tobacco" in the states.
> Cant sell them if they are for illegal drugs, but if you "say" you are going to bong tobacco then its fine.
> In fact some places you can't even call them bongs as that denotes misuse
> They are "water pipes" lmao how pathetically silly that all is.


weeds legal in most dutch places aint it?

and your right If I go into the headshop here in town then I cant say bong without getting the boot. She dosent care what I say as long as theres no customers in the shop but she does if theres other folks in there. I know her personally is the only reason she dosent give me the boot like she would anyone else.
I dont blame her for being paranoid though the headshop is right across the street from the town police station...lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Even in the coffeeshops you run into this "pollen" or "polm" for bubblehash, it's some odd Dutch thing I think, didn't understand it and got no real explanation for it either.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I can get you a list of what strains are good for what. *
*Give me a few.*


kochab said:


> I just wanted to know some of what strains they had as an option. If im going to open up a club then I need to know what type of variety I would need to get. I dont know what the hell other smokers like (other than my roomie I mean) I like indica strains myself but most smokers like sativas. How am I supposed to know which sativas are popular and looked for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yes she would have to be careful. I suppose that is where personal connections come in handy. I still cannot wrap my head aropund the fact that i am getting this before the end of the month.*

*Its still freaking me out.  in all kinds of strange  and wonderful ways*



jimmyspaz said:


> *Even in the coffeeshops you run into this "pollen" or "polm" for bubblehash, it's some odd Dutch thing I think, didn't understand it and got no real explanation for it either.*


*You know Jimmy.....I hope you don't take this the wrong way but it makes me feel so good when I have a question or make a comment and someone knows exactly what I mean. I was a bit embarrassed to even ask about it because it sounded so ....whats the word....*

* Dumb! I mean wtf i was looking fro a hash making machine not a washer  If i didn't know that a washing machine is used as a way of making hash  i would never have even considered it. *


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I can get you a list of what strains are good for what. *
> *Give me a few.**yes she would have to be careful. I suppose that is where personal connections come in handy. I still cannot wrap my head aropund the fact that i am getting this before the end of the month.*
> 
> *Its still freaking me out.  in all kinds of strange  and wonderful ways*
> ...


okay I would appreciate it much, I going outside for abit to make an attempt @ pollinating a plant and Ill be back in a bit.

Why wouldent a washing machine be good for hash making? It agitates well, adds water for you, even pumps it out too. you dont wanna use the one you use for washing clothes without taking the case off and cleaning out all the parts that detergents come into contact with though.
If you dont mind doing that(which I dont if I have a bunch to do since I used to repair appliances) then it beats the hell outta moving that much water around. I usually only do it if I have pounds of trim saved up as well though


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Here it is Kochab. Sorry about that. I completely forgot what I was doing.*
Medical Marijuana strains

According to Norml, here are some strains and what they work well for:

Afghooie x Haze
Pre-Menstrual Syndrome

Alien Train Wreck
Asthma

Auntie Em
Crohn's Disease, Multiple Sclerosis

Blue Fruit
Crohn's Disease, Muscle Spasms

Catalyst
Pre-Menstrual Syndrome

Dynamite
Asthma, Crohn's Disease, Hepatitis C

Sour Diesel
Edema, Epilepsy, Fibromyalgia, Radiolopathy

Green Queen
Epilepsy, Neck / Spine Pain

Jack Herer
Anxiety, Fibromyalgia

Lollipop
Cachexia, Degenerative Bone/Disc Disease, Edema, General Pain, General Seizures, Glaucoma, Migraine Headaches, Multiple Sclerosis, Nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

Medicine Woman
Diabetic Neuropathy, General Pain, General Seizures, Glaucoma, Hepatitis C, Muscle Spasms, Nausea, Radiolopathy

New York Diesel
Migraine Headaches

Northern Lights
Anxiety, Radiolopathy

Northern Lights / Jamaican
Arthritis

Original Mystic
Epilepsy

Phaght Betty
Cachexia, Degenerative Bone/Disc Disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

Queen Bee
Neck / Spine Pain

Sensi Star
Migraine Headaches

Snow White
Pre-Menstrual Syndrome

Sweet Blu 
Degenerative Bone/Disc Disease, Diabetic Neuropathy, Edema, Fibromyalgia, Muscle Spasms, Nausea, Neck / Spine Pain

Train Wreck
Anxiety, Arthritis, Diabetic Neuropathy

TX
Arthritis, Asthma, General Pain, General Seizures, Glaucoma, Multiple Sclerosis

White Widow
Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
__________________


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*You bet my friend. I am in a loving ood today because I am practicing being loving to myself and it feels good. *


kochab said:


> okay I would appreciate it much, I going outside for abit to make an attempt @ pollinating a plant and Ill be back in a bit.
> 
> *Yes I figured it must be a good idea because fdd had a thread about making hash and it had some video in it but being on dial makes it difficult to watch those plus I at the time I had my computer on 'mute'*
> 
> ...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you jokeing people have car'd b-cuz thay have pre-menstrual snydrome.... just a reasen for women to be BITCHES if thay have it thare a bitch and if thay dont have thay still a bitch cant win... 
da plantDOC wow that's like haveing a bitchen disease.. see it not women's folt for being a bitch


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yes I have an mm card and can officially be a bitch*

*Some woman get cramps so bad that it i disabling. I am not sure whether that warrants an mm card or not. These are strains and what they have been best used for besides getting one high*


da plantDOC said:


> Are you jokeing people have car'd b-cuz thay have pre-menstrual snydrome.... just a reasen for women to be BITCHES if thay have it thare a bitch and if thay dont have thay still a bitch cant win...
> da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

kochab said:


> okay I would appreciate it much, I going outside for abit to make an attempt @ pollinating a plant and Ill be back in a bit.
> 
> Why wouldent a washing machine be good for hash making? It agitates well, adds water for you, even pumps it out too. you dont wanna use the one you use for washing clothes without taking the case off and cleaning out all the parts that detergents come into contact with though.
> If you dont mind doing that(which I dont if I have a bunch to do since I used to repair appliances) then it beats the hell outta moving that much water around. I usually only do it if I have pounds of trim saved up as well though


*They have these little counter top ones....*


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Lacy,

Congrats on your mm card! 

I saw your plant pics a few days ago. They are lookin' real pretty. You thinking of chopping soon?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yes twisty. That is what we were talking about. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*thank you so much. Wow*

*Yes sir. I am chopping them down in one to two weeks time.*
*They are smelling really nice now. *


GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> Hey Lacy,
> 
> Congrats on your mm card!
> 
> I saw your plant pics a few days ago. They are lookin' real pretty. You thinking of chopping soon?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*this is what we are talking about twisty*


Lacy said:


> *Ok I am kind of confused. *
> *Like that is different......anyway  I am wondering if any of you guys know if a bubbleator like this one *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

that's cool but thare are nothen like the bubble bag's thay work grate when you have all the right tool's... hey lacy i bet your bubby could make you some good hash... it take's a drill with a paint mixer and some strangth with a lot of ice...i love makeing hash it's fun..
da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Here it is Kochab. Sorry about that. I completely forgot what I was doing.*
> Medical Marijuana strains
> 
> According to Norml, here are some strains and what they work well for:
> ...


thanks a million I didnt know that normal had that up. know any strain is specifically good against depression?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh~ Rushed Over.... Way Glad To Hear It!!! So When Do U Get It And Did It Save The Trip... If I Just Put My Foot In My Mouth, I Just Hit The Reply On Yurs After Reading My J'... All Giggley And Happy For U... Little Miss Legal!!! Lol Db.     Now Going Back To Re-read.!!! Way Happy For U!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yeah but I don't have the strength and he won't do that for me. *
*He doesn't even smoke weed. I saw that in a few threads while you get a bucket and a drill and do it that way.*
*I also have a kitchen aid which would also work good so I have considered going to TO, getting my stuff and some suppliesIbubble bags etc and trying it again..*


da plantDOC said:


> that's cool but thare are nothen like the bubble bag's thay work grate when you have all the right tool's... hey lacy i bet your bubby could make you some good hash... it take's a drill with a paint mixer and some strangth with a lot of ice...i love makeing hash it's fun..
> da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

*hey lacy..do the medical marijuana places sell hash?? *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yes I nabbed that from their site but I have not foud any that specify depression. I am curious about that one also.  I am definitely going to ask about that but it sounds like they have something in mind for me already.*


kochab said:


> thanks a million I didnt know that normal had that up. know any strain is specifically good against depression?





B. THC R+D said:


> Oh~ Rushed Over.... Way Glad To Hear It!!! So When Do U Get It And Did It Save The Trip... If I Just Put My Foot In My Mouth, I Just Hit The Reply On Yurs After Reading My J'... All Giggley And Happy For U... Little Miss Legal!!! Lol Db.     Now Going Back *I got approved yesterday and I go into Toronto next week to pick my card up and some strains and clones etc.*
> *I will also know how many plants I can grow. *
> 
> *Waahooooo. i am so happy. *To Re-read.!!! Way Happy For U!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*OMG*
*I didn't even think of that. Of course they will. It's TO. They will have everything*
*they probably do  Omg I am getting too excited about this.*

*My heart is pounding already just thinking about going down there *


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy..do the medical marijuana places sell hash?? *


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

Well if you are doing it yourself you mite want to get the 1 gal bag's b-cuz thare small to pic up and stuff you mite brake your kitchenade that's y wee use drill dit's mutch faster.. it took me a few time of making it and my wifey bitchen of a mess but you will get the hang of it...
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yes it is very messy da doc. I have tried it 3 times now unsuccessfully and now am weary of trying it again but don't want to waste everything I have know.*

*I'll catch on eventually. I would just rather make my experiements on the males rather than my good weed.*

*Later guys. *


da plantDOC said:


> Well if you are doing it yourself you mite want to get the 1 gal bag's b-cuz thare small to pic up and stuff you mite brake your kitchenade that's y wee use drill dit's mutch faster.. it took me a few time of making it and my wifey bitchen of a mess but you will get the hang of it...
> da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

I FUCKED UP THE FIRST 4-5 TIME'S WHAT DO YOU USE TO MAKE IT..
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE BAG'S lacey
da plantDOC


----------



## Alto (Jun 20, 2008)

Girl you change your avatar more than ....it snows in December!
Anyway so is that a Passion Flower?
I have some of them too


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*No sir. The passion flower is tropical where we are but I do think it looks very unique.*

*It is a clematis. Its a strain called josephine.*

*I really like my flowers. *


Alto said:


> Girl you change your avatar more than ....it snows in December!
> Anyway so is that a Passion Flower?
> I have some of them too


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I followed a quick and easy blender method that wasn't so quick and easy. I ended up chopping up the materials too fine the first time...poured out all the water wiht the trichs in it to my plants outside.*

*It was exciting at first but then tunred into a bit of a bummer. *



da plantDOC said:


> I FUCKED UP THE FIRST 4-5 TIME'S WHAT DO YOU USE TO MAKE IT.*a blender...some ice and coffe filter and mason jars and a hose to syphon*
> da plantDOC





da plantDOC said:


> DO YOU HAVE BAG'S lacey
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Thats a beautiful pick alto. Is that from yoiur garden?*

*No I did not have bags DOC. I might get some next week but I soemhow dount that I will be going into stores because i am already getting all choked up about this.*

*Its starting to kind of freak about how close this is and everything.*

*Toronto is a BIG city with lots of people and I have to go on the subway *

*I'm scared*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I followed a quick and easy blender method that wasn't so quick and easy. I ended up chopping up the materials too fine the first time...poured out all the water wiht the trichs in it to my plants outside.*
> 
> *It was exciting at first but then tunred into a bit of a bummer. *


Same feeling on that here, except I had too much plant matter in it and it went all crumbly, lol. Live and learn eh? I would like to try the butane method but am a bit afraid of that shit.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Yeah I gotta say it was a let down but that is all part of learning.*

*and no I am not going to try that butane method*

*No way....that I am scared of.  With all my luck I will blopw something up. *

*I am going to order a bubbleator off of ebay with a 3 bag option. Its about $100 cheaper than anywhere else. i just wanted to make sure it was a pollinator . It said portable washing machine.*

*I can't get over the washing machine thing.  who would have thunk?*



Chiceh said:


> Same feeling on that here, except I had too much plant matter in it and it went all crumbly, lol. Live and learn eh? I would like to try the butane method but am a bit afraid of that shit.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

I would read and look around for eney fuckup's with them befor you go spending your money READ SOME THREAD'S BEFOR byeing it ... how mutch are they eney way's...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW LACEY I CANT BELEAVE THAT YOU POSTED 8.419 IN ONE YEAR THIS MOUNTH... i see you like you rollitup cool... YOU SHOUD HAVE YOUR HUBBY MAKE YOU ONE OF THEM POLLINATER WITH THE BOX THAT OPEN'S YOUR HUBBY NEED'S TO START HELPING LACEY WITH HER STONER PROJECT'S
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Oh I have been reading up about them. i have been reading a bit too much about them and need to make some decisions but at least I have many options now available to me and I can chose the best one.*


da plantDOC said:


> I would read and look around for eney fuckup's with them befor you go spending your money READ SOME THREAD'S BEFOR byeing it ... how mutch are they eney way's...
> da plantDOC


*$270 us. tax and all*



da plantDOC said:


> WOW LACEY I CANT BELEAVE THAT YOU POSTED 8.419 IN ONE YEAR THIS MOUNTH... i see you like you rollitup cool... YOU SHOUD HAVE YOUR HUBBY MAKE YOU ONE OF THEM POLLINATER WITH THE BOX THAT OPEN'S YOUR HUBBY NEED'S TO START HELPING LACEY WITH HER STONER PROJECT'S
> da plantDOC


*Wow I knew I had over 8,000. What can i say. I am a mouth piece and a half.  Not one of my better qualities.*


*My hubby is quite helpful and I don't want to ask for too much of his help otherwsie then he will try and take over my hobby again.*

*He is the one who yold me to flower all of the plants I have now because I didn't have my card but it is better to be safe than sorry.*

*It was a situation that was don't often find ourselves in as we never really travel. Not any length of distance. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*He just called me and told me he and his buddy caught 15 walleye today.*
*I guess we are having fish for dinner tomorrow which is ok cause he cooks then *

*Oh good. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah I gotta say it was a let down but that is all part of learning.*
> 
> *and no I am not going to try that butane method*
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a good idea. I think I will just have to buy some nice black hash and honey oil instead of trying to make it myself. lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Oh I know gurl. I am so excited because I just realized that I can buy some black where I am going and all kinds of goodies.*
*This is like too good to be true.*
*I have to pinch myself. It seems surreal. *

*I am now invisioning hubby and walking carrying clones in downtown Toronto*

*I suppose they would gift wrap them or sumthin'*
*Not that I am expecting bows and all but you know what I mean.... boxes ..??*

*I need to sleep but I am way too hyped.*


Chiceh said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I think I will just have to buy some nice black hash and honey oil instead of trying to make it myself. lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh I know gurl. I am so excited because I just realized that I can buy some black where I am going and all kinds of goodies.*
> *This is like too good to be true.*
> *I have to pinch myself. It seems surreal. *
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha that would be nice. So have you been to the store yet? Do they have it all on display for you to choose from? That sounds cool, I am glad you will get something to help you.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

So Lacey when are you so lucky to go bye some clone's... what strain do you perfer to grow.. hey what dose it meen when it say's staff and your's say's alite what dose that meen... dose someone owen this website or do you no how that work just wondering...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow i just notest that chiceh was a nother chick on the site that's cool thare shoud be moore chick's on the site... that's y she get's along with you lacey so well she's a stoner like you lacey... that's cool
da plantDOC


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG*
> *I didn't even think of that. Of course they will. It's TO. They will have everything*
> *they probably do  Omg I am getting too excited about this.*
> 
> *My heart is pounding already just thinking about going down there *


*if I could just go buy hash, I would not fuck with trying to make it...just sayn....*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

hash is $20 a gram at the club here. very nice. lasts me about 2 days of high.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*No mame. I haven't been but I am going this week. I am so tense and nervous that I am literally throwing up now. I really hope I can settle down 'cause theis gets exhausting after a while. I did manage to get some sleep which is more important.*

*They have a menu to choose from but you have to be a member to gain access to that part of the site. I have not even gone into their forum yet but it is a lot like this only most members are from Canada.*

*I was going to post what they had on the menu but I want to ask if they is ok before I post stuff I shouldn't.  And you know me gurl. I'm frigging famous for that. *


**

*Oh they also have a store where you can purchase vaporizers, bongs and such. My hubby is also excited about it. He has added a bunch of questions he wants me to ask when I am down there. I am just hoping that it is not too crowded and that I don't have an attach while I'm in the office.*

*Just the thought of that happening sometimes brings it on. Oh what the mind can do. *


Chiceh said:


> Ha ha that would be nice. So have you been to the store yet? Do they have it all on display for you to choose from? That sounds cool, I am glad you will get something to help you.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*I am purchasing some clones next week along with some strains, and some hash.*


da plantDOC said:


> So Lacey when are you so lucky to go bye some clone's... what strain do you perfer to grow.. *I have been growing off and on for 16 years now and it has only been in the last year that I have even grown known strains but the ones I have enjoyed growing and smoking the most has got to be kahuna and white widow. Those two are the bomb. Easy to grow and really sweet buds.*hey what dose it meen when it say's staff and your's say's alite what dose that meen...*It means that I am just a regular member like you only I am elite which is going to end soon. Chiceh, on the other hand is staff, and is more special than any of us. *
> 
> * GAWD gurl, you are so right....I am one silly chick. When I actually write down some of my thoughts here I even find them highly amusing. * dose someone owen this website or do you no how that work just wondering...*Yes sir. Someone owns the website. His name is Mr. Rollitup dude. *
> da plantDOC





da plantDOC said:


> Wow i just notest that chiceh was a nother chick on the site that's cool thare shoud be moore chick's on the site... that's y she get's along with you lacey so well she's a stoner like you lacey... that's cool*There are many chicks on this site and of course they would be stoners. At least I would expect they would be or why else would they be here.  There is wikid, Florida girl, mj momma, ganjagoddess, milf, jamie, and many others*
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Yes for now because I am going on holiday I am going to get some hash. Like that is gonna last.  But they main reason why I want to get a bubbleator or something is so I can use what I have and not let anything go to waste. If I can get half decent half out of my trim and male plants then why not make an investment in something that isn't as much of a hassle.*

*Yeah at first it looked like it was going to be fin and all but after 2 solid attempts, it got discouraging. I want to have something to smoke on my next go at it. I will get mu hash dammit. *



bongspit said:


> *if I could just go buy hash, I would not fuck with trying to make it...just sayn....*





ALX420 said:


> hash is $20 a gram at the club here. very nice. lasts me about 2 days of high.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

goomoring lacey just chill everything will be ok... the part that you had to stress is over you have your card now... you sond like me that's the story of my life is throwing up am so fucking sick of it all readey...dont you feel better that you can go on your tripp with out strssing out...
da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *this is what we are talking about twisty*


*Yeah I saw that..(specially made for pot..bla bla) I'm talking about the same as your w/machine...only smaller...about $150.00...Never having tried, it was just a thought..*



kochab said:


> thanks a million I didnt know that normal had that up. know any strain is specifically good against depression?


*I usually don't like symptoms lists.." If you have 3 or more of these symp.call your Dr.".. WTF I always have them all..3...I wish  
Now by my count I need....wait *counting on toes...* Whooo Hooo...I need 6 strains...Now that a list..
* 


bongspit said:


> *hey lacy..do the medical marijuana places sell hash?? *


*Hash, brownies, cookies, teas....etc....*



da plantDOC said:


> Wow i just notest that chiceh was a nother chick on the site that's cool thare shoud be moore chick's on the site... that's y she get's along with you lacey so well she's a stoner like you lacey... that's cool
> da plantDOC


*She's cool...she's staff.......................................................she's.....
Canadian
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

*She's cool...she's staff.......................................................she's.....*
*Canadian*
[/quote]


Hey Thanks. I like you guys too, lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*Just remember that the TTC is a safe way to travel, I have never seen anything sketchy happen during the day time anyway. You will have your hub with you to look after you too. Try not to be intimitaded by the crowds, I know it's hard, just think about the destination, it'll be worth it!! Good luck Laceykins,,*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

y not drive.. then poot yourself at risk or in danger!!! Dont make no sence to me... if you dont have a car then that's differnt...I live 45min from boston and sometime i take the T B-CUZ i have to.. but i drive most of the time never know what's going to happen on that fucking thing..I get creaped out on them!!! the last time i was on the T someone was shooting up something... Fucked up people... so bottom line your safer drivein if you can..
SO BE SAFE LACEY WE NEED YOUR HUMER EVERY DAY lol
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*No I don't have my card in my hand yet so I have to go and get it.*
*And yes I do feel A LOT better going on my trip without stressing out.*
*Well yes that was one of the reasons why I am very concerned about not having it yet. I had planned on having it and all my plans had to change because It just was not happening.*




da plantDOC said:


> goomoring lacey just chill everything will be ok... the part that you had to stress is over you have your card now... you sond like me that's the story of my life is throwing up am so fucking sick of it all readey...dont you feel better that you can go on your tripp with out strssing out...
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*..............................*


da plantDOC said:


> goomoring lacey just chill everything will be ok... the part that you had to stress is over you have your card now... you sond like me that's the story of my life is throwing up am so fucking sick of it all readey...dont you feel better that you can go on your tripp with out strssing out...
> da plantDOC





Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I saw that..(specially made for pot..bla bla) I'm talking about the same as your w/machine...only smaller...about $150.00...Never having tried, it was just a thought..*
> 
> *ok I am getting one that is about twice that amount.*
> 
> ...





Chiceh said:


> *She's cool...she's staff.......................................................she's.....*
> *Canadian*


 
Hey Thanks. I like you guys too, lol [/quote]*yep she is cool indeed hey girl*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*yes it may be the safest for my body but it is my mind I am more concerned about. Too many people *

*I do have the destination in mind Jimmy. i am keeping my focus on that. Trying very hard to. *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Just remember that the TTC is a safe way to travel, I have never seen anything sketchy happen during the day time anyway. You will have your hub with you to look after you too. Try not to be intimitaded by the crowds, I know it's hard, just think about the destination, it'll be worth it!! Good luck Laceykins,,*





da plantDOC said:


> y not drive.. then poot yourself at risk or in danger!!! Dont make no sence to me... if you dont have a car then that's differnt...I live 45min from boston and sometime i take the T B-CUZ i have to.. but i drive most of the time never know what's going to happen on that fucking thing..I get creaped out on them!!! the last time i was on the T someone was shooting up something... Fucked up people... so bottom line your safer drivein if you can..
> SO BE SAFE LACEY WE NEED YOUR HUMER EVERY DAY lol
> da plantDOC


*yes sir I do drive . We have to drive hours to get to the city first. The thing with Toronto is it is very crowded and driving within the city is horrendous to say the least.*

*I would prefer to drive but hubby is saying that we are taking the subway because he doesn't want to drive in all the traffic.*

*I also have the option of not even going down but I would like to have the card in my hands with some clones and specific strains.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yes it may be the safest for my body but it is my mind I am more concerned about. Too many people *
> 
> *I do have the destination in mind Jimmy. i am keeping my focus on that. Trying very hard to. *
> 
> ...


*I hate that in town shit...but when it comes to smoke...I'm on a mission...thats it..*


----------



## kochab (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I do have the destination in mind Jimmy. i am keeping my focus on that. Trying very hard to. *


shit girl once you see what they got stashed back in the cabinets down there you are going to wanna go back every 2 weeks, lol.
Im j/k.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*but hopefully it will only be a one time deal. I also just found out that they are affliliated with the MMAR program which I had no idea of until now. Its all good. I really oly have to go down this once and they were kind enough to make an appointment where I am going to be the only one there excpet for my hubby and the people concerned.  That eases a lot of tension but I am still really nervous. I'm keeping myself busy cleaning the house and organizing things here so that I do not think about it too much.*



Twistyman said:


> *I hate that in town shit...but when it comes to smoke...I'm on a mission...thats it..*


*I was on a mission and that was my main mission and soon it will be 'mission accomplished' *



kochab said:


> shit girl once you see what they got stashed back in the cabinets down there you are going to wanna go back every 2 weeks, lol.
> Im j/k.


*this is true kochab. I am sure I am going to be impressed. Then once I have a card I will also have more options. I can then just mail order or even go to another club if I want to. *
*I'll get past this I know.*


----------



## kochab (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *this is true kochab. I am sure I am going to be impressed. Then once I have a card I will also have more options. I can then just mail order or even go to another club if I want to. *
> *I'll get past this I know.*


Oh okay so you might be able to fins somewhere a bit more homey and close to home as well then, thats a great thing for cannabis in general not just yourself. If some ones shit is substandard then you can take your buisness elsewhere

It wont be as rough as you are thinking miss lacy, Youll be so excited when you hit the city because youll know whats about to come. I think when you do you adrenaline will kick in, heart rater will go up too. Im saying this because it made mine just thinking what that would be like.

God this country needs a change....If it ever does ill fill my rooftop full of plants. They would get full sun there and good luck to anyone who wants to attemp stealing them without me catchign them


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> Oh okay so you might be able to fins somewhere a bit more homey and close to home as well then, thats a great thing for cannabis in general not just yourself. If some ones shit is substandard then you can take your buisness elsewhere
> 
> It wont be as rough as you are thinking miss lacy, Youll be so excited when you hit the city because youll know whats about to come. I think when you do you adrenaline will kick in, heart rater will go up too. Im saying this because it made mine just thinking what that would be like.
> 
> God this country needs a change....If it ever does ill fill my rooftop full of plants. They would get full sun there and good luck to anyone who wants to attemp stealing them without me catchign them


Empty your inbox i cant show you my pics lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wait am lost so you have to pic your card up at the compashion club whare you get the clones or what ever that call themself's... dont you have to go to health canada..Whate unless thare in the city allso...I dont blame your bubby for not wanting to drive in the city if it's eneything like boston that suck... i have to go the city of boston every day for treatment.... it suck so bad!!! well at least you have your card and soon you will not be stressing over this shit...da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Exactly. That is the general plan I am going for. *
*This could be a very good thing.*


kochab said:


> Oh okay so you might be able to fins somewhere a bit more homey and close to home as well then, thats a great thing for cannabis in general not just yourself. If some ones shit is substandard then you can take your buisness elsewhere
> 
> *Yes it is going to be like that be I can go on overdrive like that as well and that isn't such a good thing.*
> *My imagination is so good that I can conjure up all kinds of scenerios that 'could' occur but most likely won't. *It wont be as rough as you are thinking miss lacy, Youll be so excited when you hit the city because youll know whats about to come. I think when you do you adrenaline will kick in, heart rater will go up too. Im saying this because it made mine just thinking what that would be like.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*I just put my pm box on and I think it is for friends only so I will add you to my friends list if you want.*



TheGardenMan said:


> Empty your inbox i cant show you my pics lol


*They said that I don't necessarily have to go down there due to my condition but I do want to get some specific clones that are useful for my illnesses and sending via post canada is not gonna happen.*


da plantDOC said:


> Wait am lost so you have to pic your card up at the compashion club whare*No. Health canada does not sell clones but only medical marijuana. When I get this card it is completely legal for me to grow and possess weed. I think I do need to register with health canada or the club does it on my behalf. Those details I will not find out about until next week.* you get the clones or what ever that call themself's... dont you have to go to health canada..Whate unless thare in the city allso...I dont blame your bubby for not wanting to drive in the city if it's eneything like boston that suck... i have to go the city of boston every day for treatment.... it suck so bad!!! well at least you have your card and soon you will not be stressing over this shit...da plantDOC


*Yes driving in this city is a nightmare in itself. I now have my mind set past the consultation and in the car on the way back smoking smoke black hash or something. *
*Please right now I am totally wasted so I should sleep good tonight. *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*good night lacypoo...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Good night Bongpoon tang.*
*Sweet dreams. *


bongspit said:


> *good night lacypoo...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Good night Bongpoon tang.*
> *Sweet dreams. *


*don't let the bed bugs bite....*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi lacy. I've been busy. How has everything been with you and ur girls!?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

goodmorning lacey so you said you got waysted last night that's cool... so pritty soon you will be abal to grow and have all the weed you want soon so just hang in thare....da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> goodmorning lacey so you said you got waysted last night that's cool... so pritty soon you will be abal to grow and have all the weed you want soon so just hang in thare....da plantDOC


*So what changes ????????*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *So what changes ????????*


 WHAT'S THAT MEAN

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

i think lacey is honkover from last night... HOPE YOUR OK LACE
da plantDOC


----------



## kochab (Jun 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i think lacey is honkover from last night... HOPE YOUR OK LACE
> da plantDOC



I got a pm saying that someone here well know upset her a good deal. Im not sure what they did, but I was told it was pretty mean.

By the way lacy please approve that add on here so I can pm you now?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

lacey am sorry if i said something that upseted you....and if it's not me then am still sorry... lacey if it was not me then just p.m. me so i dont feel bad that i said somethig rong... hope to hear from my rollitup buddy lacey....
da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey....whare is Lacy?!? i love ya girl!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WHAT'S THAT MEAN
> 
> da plantDOC


*You said she'll be able to grow her own, --- does now..........so what ?...I give up..*


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 23, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/83414-how-about-unmoderated-forum-2.html


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You said she'll be able to grow her own, --- does now..........so what ?...I give up..*


 i ment she will be abal to grow with no fucking stress.. ya if i was you i would give up to... wow it did not realize how mutch a rude little fuck you was....i dont no y you stuck your face in my post eneyway's... well that go's with being a rude little fucker... I DID NOT SAY 1 THINK TO YOU TO BE A DICK BUT SOMETIME THARE JUST EVRYWHARE
da plantDOC


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i ment she will be abal to grow with no fucking stress.. ya if i was you i would give up to... wow it did not realize how mutch a rude little fuck you was....i dont no y you stuck your face in my post eneyway's... well that go's with being a rude little fucker... I DID NOT SAY 1 THINK TO YOU TO BE A DICK BUT SOMETIME THARE JUST EVRYWHARE
> da plantDOC


this will not be tolerated.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

AM SORRY BUT HE ASKED FOR IT... HE KNOW HE CAN GET AWAY WITH IT.. WITH YOU... AM SORRY BUT IF I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY THEN I JUST SAY IT..
da plantDOC


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *So what changes ????????*





da plantDOC said:


> AM SORRY BUT HE ASKED FOR IT... HE KNOW HE CAN GET AWAY WITH IT.. WITH YOU... AM SORRY BUT IF I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY THEN I JUST SAY IT..
> da plantDOC



i think it's a pretty fair question. she does already grow. he said it with FOUR smiley faces.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You said she'll be able to grow her own, --- does now..........so what ?...I give up..*


 am sorry but i dont see no smily face's hear..
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

LET'S END THIS.. have some respect wee are on lacey grow journal after all.. so am sorry if i made someone feel bad... am sick and dont need any shit so peace...
da plantDOC


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/83414-how-about-unmoderated-forum-2.html



whatever "flora". i thought i ran you outta here. shoooo


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey lacy if you will accept a private message, I can tell you where I have been. *nods* It's a long story that I don't want to share with the world ^_^


----------



## Alto (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Lacykins
Im sure your lurkin' reading this junk Heh
Hows the girls today?
You can tell me bout em at my journal if ya don't want to post here for a lil while.
Hope your well.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 23, 2008)

so lacey you did not p.m. me so i am thinking that your mad at me or something i said but am so sorry if am the problem and i wont come back until i hear that it's not me!!! so am sorry agan and be good...'
da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> AM SORRY BUT HE ASKED FOR IT... HE KNOW HE CAN GET AWAY WITH IT.. WITH YOU... AM SORRY BUT IF I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY THEN I JUST SAY IT..
> da plantDOC


*What is your problem ? you said she could grow...I said she could. Pointe final, seulment ca !!.............And little, sorry dude....As for the implication that I'm a fdd kiss ass....Ask him.......
if you want to start something, I'd suggest you find an easier target...I can talk, type and reason circles around you. so please don't waste everyones time with your trite attitude...
*


----------



## green_dreams (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys Im narrarating this for kochab sitting right next to me. Hes been banned for things that were said in pm apparently, not sure what but thats what it said when he tried to log on a little while ago. If you would like to say any final words to him His private email address is [email protected], I will stay online a bit so that I can relay messages for him but I dont like it here that much so Yall have about half an hour or so.

He specifically askes me to say goodbye to
Loudblunts
Toolage
fdd2blk
NowstopWhining
Kindprincess
GG
Caligrown
and last but never never least sweet Miss Lacy(sorry if he missed anyone hes pissed off) .
He said that hell see some of yall around other places that arent controlled my fascist organizations


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*thought so*


fdd2blk said:


> whatever "flora". i thought i ran you outta here. shoooo





ScarletteSky said:


> Hey lacy if you will accept a private message, I can tell you where I have been. *nods* It's a long story that I don't want to share with the world ^_^


*OMG scarlette sky *
*I was very worried about you gurl. I did not hear from you in a very long time. I know you lost someone recently so was concerned.*
*So glad to see you. You already were added as a friend but I have my pm off right now and don't want to get inot way. I will turn it on in a few.*



Alto said:


> Hi Lacykins
> Im sure your lurkin' reading this junk Heh
> Hows the girls today?
> You can tell me bout em at my journal if ya don't want to post here for a lil while.
> Hope your well.


*Yeah I go for a couple of days and I don't really know what happened but just noticed 3 people banned in the last 3 pages here.*



da plantDOC said:


> so lacey you did not p.m. me so i am thinking that your mad at me or something i said but am so sorry if am the problem and i wont come back until i hear that it's not me!!! so am sorry agan and be good...'
> da plantDOC


*Plant doc dude. I don't really even know you all that well and you ask me a lot of questions. I don't do the personal one on one very good and have it turned off. *

*Am I upset wif you? Absolutely not. If I were upset at you, you would be the 1st person to know, trust me.  I am extremely direct and outspoken which can be a real problem as by that time I may have hurt others.*

*So when all is said and done the only person I might be upset with is myself.*

*I don't dislike anyone here or have any issues with anyone but I certainly feel more comfortable with some than others, if that makes any sense at all. *


----------



## w0bi (Jun 24, 2008)

sup big lace dog! ;P


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*dog?roll:*

*Not much. *

*Ok not true. LOTS!*

*I got my mm card and now am allowed to smoke 4 grams a day.*

*Waaa hooo.*

*But going into the city was different as I had to take the subway part way.  Talk about a mixed group of individuals. Some people actually made me feel better about my own insecurities, some people were playing musical instruments whihc sounded awesome and some could stop scaring at my  you know.  I mean no pretending there. *

*All in all it was a good visit.*

*You can tell how much of a city girl I'm not when I went to pick up what I thought was a mint or some type of candy and notice my hubby giving me that "don't you dare look." Of cpurse being the curious and stubborn chick that I am I just had to pick one up to see what it was.*








*....a condom *


*wasn't a peppermint.*


w0bi said:


> sup big lace dog! ;P


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 24, 2008)

WELL HOW WELL DO YOU REALY NO THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SAID YOU ARE CONFORTABAL WITH THINK ABOUT IT... DONT WORRY I WILL NOT BE ASKING YOU ENEY MOORE QUESTIONS... PEACE CRAZY CHICK
da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

* well don't take offence to it.*
*I didn't mean it as an insult to anyone and I don't really know anyone that well *


da plantDOC said:


> WELL HOW WELL DO YOU REALY NO THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SAID YOU ARE CONFORTABAL WITH THINK ABOUT IT... DONT WORRY I WILL NOT BE ASKING YOU ENEY MOORE QUESTIONS... PEACE CRAZY CHICK
> da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Its more of an insult to myself. I suck at communicating with people. I either don't explain things right or .....I dunno *


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Lacy, how are those plants doing these days? Did bongspit get the boot?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*I guess. I don't know wtf is going on here. *
*sorry but  this sucks right now *


bulldog said:


> Hi Lacy, how are those plants doing these days? Did bongspit get the boot?


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I guess. I don't know wtf is going on here. *
> *sorry but  this sucks right now *


Ah, this is just the cyber world. You should have a look at my plants. They are budding!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Well I know some people are at another site and I have been there once in a while but haven't been there in ages.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*thanks mrs. mcgreggor. I really do love this site but take things too personally.*
*I far too emotional*
*besides which I basically just got another 'fuck off' pm.*

*why do people say they are sorry and not mean it? *
*Why just not say anything? *


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

eeeeeellloooooo, it's me - the Devil!!!!! lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You can tell how much of a city girl I'm not when I went to pick up what I thought was a mint or some type of candy and notice my hubby giving me that "don't you dare look." Of cpurse being the curious and stubborn chick that I am I just had to pick one up to see what it was.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING LAUGH MY ASS OFF!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 24, 2008)

*yikes !!!*


cheetah2007 said:


> eeeeeellloooooo, it's me - the Devil!!!!! lol





Seamaiden said:


> FUCKING LAUGH MY ASS OFF!!!


*I know. I was kind of funny.*



MrsMcGreggor said:


> cuz there stinkers but with over 35 thousand hits to YOUR
> room... come on ....... ya gotta expect a few just to
> well add furtilizer???


*dats true.  I guess. *

**


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

Aye yi yie
well all my friends are going
sad day
glad I had the chance to meet you Lacy (even just in cyberspace)
you do a wonderful job with plants (and people too if you ask me)
You made me feel comfortable while I visited your room
Glad I could say that before the thread closes.
Good luck with your new found freedom
and PS
never pick up ANYTHING from the floor in the subway
Peace sis


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

*Morning all ..... *



MrsMcGreggor said:


> lacy what???
> you can't leave me...
> I know you havent got a clue who I am... but I know you.
> and I like ya. your fun to read,,, well almost most of the time.
> ...


*Really, We want the adventures of lacy to continue...Lacy, you can't stop now...Your supporters want the ongoing saga to continue.....now with your lucky MM card......the possible up coming events would be worth the price of admission.....*



Lacy said:


> *Well I know some people are at another site and I have been there once in a while but haven't been there in ages.*


*At this rate, all the big posting people at RIU, will be gone....I was talking to jimmy on the phone yesterday about it..He has no clue as to why..Shit he's trivia man....It seems that all the real supporters of RIU (the 5hr. per day people) are being banned w/out explanation, and replaced by the schools out crowd..the 2 posters that want a lb a plant....it's getting hard to read a thread now without shaking your head. 
* Here comes the "can I shit on my plants" crowd.., too bad, I liked this place 
* 


Lacy said:


> *thanks mrs. mcgreggor. I really do love this site but take things too personally.*
> *I far too emotional*
> *besides which I basically just got another 'fuck off' pm.*
> 
> ...


*Forget it Lacy...Let them eat shit and die..I've had a few drive by insults & FO's taken at me.....I reply once, politely, then thats it...Those types always slink back in to make now friendly, comments and want to fit in again, after the shot..................I just don't respond to anything they post later...Just not worth the time.. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Morning Twisty.*

*Man twisty.  I feel some what responsible for some reason. My inquisition regarding unmoderated threads wasn't a complaint at all and I was really careful how I worded it so that it couldn't be taken wrong.*

*I was not clear on the rules and since I wasn't I thought it would be better if I went to a part of the site that wasn't moderated if truth be known.*
*If I would have known it would have caused such a stir I wouldn't have even mentioned it but I to not have a clear set of rules about banning seems confusing.*

*Its simple just don't attack anyone. Well .....this doesn't seem to be the case.* 

*I did not even know there was a report button until yesterday *


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all ..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Oh this pm didn't surprise me in the least. It is from the one and only person who has every told me to fuck off here at riu and it wasn't really a fuck off..........thats just my interpretation....and as you all can tell....that can be kind of messed up at the time.*


*Like now.  I am not sure if my perception is all messed up or am I really mising something here.?*


*You know,.....a lot of the people that are here now chat online while they visit the threads. There's like an 'in' crowd and an 'out' crowd. *
Like you had in school. *Now twisty, I know I can be extremely childish....no doubt about it.....BUT I am not into that ....follow the leader shit. If the leader is headed one direction the rest of the sheep just follow along?????*

*And heaven forbid if you ask questions,,, you are considered to be causing waves. *

*What gives twisty. Am I really seeing this that out of whack here ???*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sorry Alto. I didn't see your post/*
*Thanks Alto. I have felt really comfortable with you also.*
*There are a great many people here that I feel comfortable with*
*but yes....all my friends are leaving or getting the boot. *


Alto said:


> Aye yi yie
> well all my friends are going
> sad day
> glad I had the chance to meet you Lacy (even just in cyberspace)
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Oh and twisty. I have tried that not responding to anything they say but some people there is no escaping from. *

*when they follow you around knowing that eventually you are going to lose it if they push the right buttons enough times. *

*Not sure if you get what I am saying. If you cannot resolve the problem via pm and you can't ignore them, then what?*

*Cannabis Cafe?? I saw it before but thought that was just part of toke and talk.*


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 25, 2008)

what I had NO idea... this was possible 
*a lb a plant just by shit on my plants..THANKS TWISTY*
now is that a pound when just watered or is it a pound
befor you water... and when you weigh it ummm do you deduct 
the weight of the pot itself?? see am using wiskey kegs myself so that 
could thow the pound a plant off real fast. 
{and you have just read another fine example how 
folks don't read jump to conclusion. take it as fact. and go off looking stupid...
me not twisty....... {{he just started it}} lacy twisty is starting it again.... 
o btw 33648... means 70 hits with 3 posts.... dang in under 12 hours
yep writting might clear wouldent ya say... 

This has been posted to Bring ya a smile....


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 25, 2008)

dont let them win Lacy.. 

i dont really know what is happening.. but

its maybe cause your a woman who grows great pot some assholes cant handle that..

Your one of the nicest ppl here


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yeah I think that would be 1 lb. when the plant has just been watered.  *


MrsMcGreggor said:


> what I had NO idea... this was possible
> *a lb a plant just by shit on my plants..THANKS TWISTY*
> now is that a pound when just watered or is it a pound
> befor you water... and when you weigh it ummm do you deduct
> ...


*70 hits with threee posts??? Do you mean that 70 people have clicked on this thread to read what is going on?*

* no shit. *



caliboy80 said:


> dont let them win Lacy..
> 
> i dont really know what is happening.. but
> 
> ...


aww thnks cali. You're a sweet guy also. 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Morning Twisty.*
> 
> *Man twisty.  I feel some what responsible for some reason. My inquisition regarding unmoderated threads wasn't a complaint at all and I was really careful how I worded it so that it couldn't be taken wrong.*
> 
> ...


*Lacy, your thread didn't cause shit to happen..really..there's been an ill wind lately....like I said earlier...better 100 hits from school kids & assholes then a few loyal posters.. it's all a matter of #'s.. you have a site the hits are your goal...screw anything else..
I hear you..I thought things were great..I met CannaSeur and partied,, I've talked to jimmyspaz on the phone and been invited to his place, 40 wants to visit when he go's to Chicago, wants to go to Toronto and hook up with jimmy and me , you and I have communicated outside of RIU..Thank you Thank you...you know why. (that'll get the rumor mill going)
The man with a plan is in control and there's nothing to be done...
A lot of grow sites want nothing but grow sites and get pissy when you screw around....can't remember name, but what a pissy bunch..
I still like it here............for now, but you know about too many eggs in 1 basket.. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Gosh twisty.  you really are treading on thin ice buddy.*
*Please be careful cuase I really like you as well and I don't want to lose you *

*I'm gonna end this converstion now because ....well just because.....*
*This is so sad*


Twistyman said:


> *Lacy, your thread didn't cause shit to happen..really..there's been an ill wind lately....like I said earlier...better 100 hits from school kids & assholes then a few loyal posters.. it's all a matter of #'s.. you have a site the hits are your goal...screw anything else..*
> *I hear you..I thought things were great..I met CannaSeur and partied,, I've talked to jimmyspaz on the phone and been invited to his place, 40 wants to visit when he go's to Chicago, wants to go to Toronto and hook up with jimmy and me , you and I have communicated outside of RIU..Thank you Thank you...you know why. (that'll get the rumor mill going)*
> *The man with a plan is in control and there's nothing to be done...*
> *A lot of grow sites want nothing but grow sites and get pissy when you screw around....can't remember name, but what a pissy bunch..*
> *I still like it here............for now, but you know about too many eggs in 1 basket.. *


----------



## zedragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey lacy, how keeping ? good i hope, just a quick post to say hello and see how your doing.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Why is everything in life always seem to be reduced to money?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*OMG zedragon dude *
*OMG. Its been ages. *
*Its so nice to see a familiar face around here.*
*Gosh! How am I doing?*
*To summarize it real short....'I think I asked one too many questions' and I don't really wanna get into it. *

*How the heck are you doing?*
*Do you have an outdoor grow this year?*
*I can't really have one because I am going away this summer. *



zedragon said:


> Hey lacy, how keeping ? good i hope, just a quick post to say hello and see how your doing.


----------



## zedragon (Jun 25, 2008)

simple answer, money talks louder then people, people prefer money over peace of mind.
lol from that reply i take it your bit miffed at something or someone.lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Gosh twisty.  you really are treading on thin ice buddy.*
> *Please be careful cuase I really like you as well and I don't want to lose you *
> 
> *I'm gonna end this converstion now because ....well just because.....*
> *This is so sad*


*How ? I'm not selling, insulting or promoting any thing but peace.. Yeah, I can get ruffled, but I still try to maintain a civil tongue and approach..though obvious..
* *I know sometimes the peace keepers are the 1st shot..... nothing I have control over....I'll try to *
*
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes I get your point twisty.*
*You know that about half the people that used to post in my thread are now gone.  Most of themn being veteran members.*
*All of whom I liked very much.*
*I've never cared at all about being cool or in the 'in' crowd. It just hasn't meant shit to me and probably never will.*
*You know who is in the 'in' crowd when you post to one of them and they give you the cold shoulder even though they haven't the foggest idea what is going on. *
*Whatever I have to say I generally say it right on here. I don't even really like using my pm box being then I get all messed up with feeling like I have to side with people. I've noticed that most of these people are kids.  They just follow the leader cause it is the 'safe' thing to do. *
*Gosh no wonder I was so confused. Its now starting to make a lot more sense.*

*What still doesn't make sense to me is the rules here.*

*It has been stated that free speech is allowed because we are all adults here and that only if a member is being attacked or a mod with any banning tke place.*

*But then there are also rules regarding no goodbyes, no sex talk because it is immature and the site would not look good but for some they can talk about whatever they want to and I really MEAN whatever. *
*so I am no more clear about it than when I started. I have looked into posts of members here that got banned and don't see any attacks of any sort.*

*The only person that did make an attack was me.  I would happily trade up my membership to allow these others back if it was due to my mouthiness.*

*I would post this where riu could see it but I don't again want to look as though I am purposely stirring up shit.*

*Peace peace peace peace *

*I just met a new neighbour walking down our road this morning. She had the most beautiful brindle boxer. *


Twistyman said:


> *How ? I'm not selling, insulting or promoting any thing but peace.. Yeah, I can get ruffled, but I still try to maintain a civil tongue and approach..though obvious..*
> *I know sometimes the peace keepers are the 1st shot..... nothing I have control over....I'll try to *


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

I am the In Crowd. A crowd of one.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes I have noticed that about you.*
*I like people who are brave enough to stand on their own even if it goes against the grain *

*Some women here are great*

*I suppose I am a crowd of one but at times it seems like 12*

* sorry but I just couldn't resist!*



Seamaiden said:


> I am the In Crowd. A crowd of one.


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not down at all with rules myself
Guess I am just lucky I don't break any
but believe me its not because they are rules
Its because i don't attack, spam, advertise or trash talk.
Just makes sense to me to not do so.
so they are the rules eh? cool....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*No those aren't all the rules *
*I haven't spammed, trash talked the site, advertised, sold anything or tried to sell anyting but I have attacked people. One person right out of the blue who didn't deserve it at all but the others were ones who have attacked me first.*

*But those are not all the rules.*
*I don't think you are allowed to talk about any other sites here but I am not sure*


Alto said:


> I'm not down at all with rules myself
> Guess I am just lucky I don't break any
> but believe me its not because they are rules
> Its because i don't attack, spam, advertise or trash talk.
> ...


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

OH NO!
maybe talking about the rules is against the rules?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes exactly.  *

* I don't know *


Alto said:


> OH NO!
> maybe talking about the rules is against the rules?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

BUT I KNOW IMA NOT LET U LEAVE...SISTER! MMC 
DIRTBAG BLOCKING THE LOG OUT BUTTON.....!!!

BROUGHT U SOME FLOWERS. LACYKINS~  AND A LITTLE SARINAID... "IM BRINGING SEXY BACK" BY THE J. TIMBERLAKE ITS JUST TAKING SOME TIME!!!  THE CHAIR IS REALY CRAMPING MY STYLE!!!

DB.~TLB! 

DONT GO!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Alto said:


> OH NO!
> maybe talking about the rules is against the rules?


_*Thats it.....your gone..................*_


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*LMAO THC haha! you are too sweet *


B. THC R+D said:


> BUT I KNOW IMA NOT LET U LEAVE...SISTER! MMC
> DIRTBAG BLOCKING THE LOG OUT BUTTON.....!!!....lol...cute
> 
> BROUGHT U SOME FLOWERS. LACYKINS~  AND A LITTLE SARINAID... "IM BRINGING SEXY BACK" BY THE J. TIMBERLAKE ITS JUST TAKING SOME TIME!!!  THE CHAIR IS REALY CRAMPING MY STYLE!!!
> ...


*Ok you have my undivided attention.  I really love flowers and don't get serenaded too often *

*thats so sweet . i even love the little hearts coming out of the smileys head. *

*Thank you THC. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Very very sexy bud porn. *

*Ok I 'm starting to get turned on*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*YES...off with your head.*


Twistyman said:


> _*Thats it.....your gone..................*_


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy we don't talk to much but I gotta tell ya I love ya!! always seems to be some kinda excitement going on around you and I enjoy that!!! Your questioning things are good for all of us!!! I hope ya don't go!! lol cant believe this is the 2nd time ive had the opportunity to make this kinda post! lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Thats it.....your gone.................._**_


Heh... Mr. Twisty man


Lacykins said:


> *YES...off with your head *



...now that the queen has spoken, I feel a sorta neck draft lol.
*
*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

Alto said:


> Heh... Mr. Twisty man
> 
> ...now that the queen has spoken, I feel a sorta neck draft lol.


LMAO!!! YES TWISTY, IS THE NEW UNDERCOVER MOD. FOR THE RIU....BOOKEM DANO'!!! DB.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Awww thanks *


hothousemary said:


> Lacy we don't talk to much but I gotta tell ya I love ya!! always seems to be some kinda excitement going on around you and I enjoy that!!! Your questioning things are good for all of us!!!*Yes I can see that now but it wasn't my intend to cause trouble. I just wanted to know about some of the formalities is all. I honestly was confused about some of the rules and needed to know for my own peace of mind so I know what areas to steer clear of etc.* I hope ya don't go!! lol cant believe this is the 2nd time ive had the opportunity to make this kinda post! lol


*yeah I hear you. *
*For some reason I am either causing trouble or trouble finds me. *
*My mom has all kinds of jokes about this. *

*Thanks so much. Wow. A lot of people mucs be in the backgrounds knowing what is going on.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hee hee *


Alto said:


> Heh... Mr. Twisty man
> 
> ...now that the queen has spoken, I feel a sorta neck draft lol.


*be afraid. Be very afraid.*

*scurd yet? *



B. THC R+D said:


> LMAO!!! YES TWISTY, IS THE NEW UNDERCOVER MOD. FOR THE RIU....BOOKEM DANO'!!! DB.


*Yes ytwisty makes a good undercover agent. and I am sure he will find an appropriate twisty for it too*


----------



## w0bi (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm stoned  how are u


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 26, 2008)

stoooned and youuuu?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Lacy we don't talk to much but I gotta tell ya I love ya!!


no no no....heeeell no....I'm the one that love her


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

*p-r-r-r-r-r*

**





cheetah2007 said:


> no no no....heeeell no....I'm the one that love her


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> LMAO!!! YES TWISTY, IS THE NEW UNDERCOVER MOD. FOR THE RIU....BOOKEM DANO'!!! DB.


 *Twisty hears & sees all.............*



w0bi said:


> I'm stoned  how are u


*Not stoned...F***
no smoke 6 days and counting..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes ytwisty makes a good undercover agent. and I am sure he will find an appropriate twisty for it too*


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 26, 2008)

hows it going lacy?.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Stoned thanks*


w0bi said:


> I'm stoned  how are u





nowstopwhining said:


> stoooned and youuuu?


*Hahaha twisty. Those faces crack me up every time. *


Twistyman said:


> *Twisty hears & sees all.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Twistyman said:


>


*Hee Cute!*



crazy-mental said:


> hows it going lacy?.


*Hey crazy. Not too bad thanks and yourself?*

*Are you satisfied with the permanent homes you have chosen for the pups?*

*I just saw the most beautiful indigo bunting in my garden today.*
*They are small metallic birds with indigo turquoise throughout their entire body and they have a delightful song. This one was perched glistening in the sun's rays.*

*Beautiful. *

*Nice to see you crazy. *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 26, 2008)

never herd of that kind of bird before.

yes we are happy about were the pups went.

we are going away on our hols for 2 weeks turkey. ever been, hope my plants are ok while im gone"my oudoor girls".
its very wet and windy over here right now, as normal, lets just hope my next door neibour dont realise what he is watering when he come to water my plants/lawns etc while im away, people dont really see them till you make them aware.
what do you think?.
then i can get on with a proper grow when i get back


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

[*yes they are more of a rarity than the others but when you do spot one you will remember because they are so distinctive.*
quote=crazy-mental;993690]never herd of that kind of bird before.

yes we are happy about were the pups went.*thats great crazy.*

we are going away on our hols for 2 weeks turkey. ever been, hope my plants are ok while im gone"my oudoor girls".
its very wet and windy over here right now, as normal, lets just hope my next door neibour dont realise what he is watering when he come to water my plants/lawns etc while im away, people dont really see them till you make them aware.*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I so wasn't expecting that from you crazy. Why you sneaky guy you. *
*Nah. Most people don't even know what they are crazy.*
*I made the mistake of being open and upfront with my parents......and now they are hassling me about having plants here while I am away on vacation.*

*No I have never been to turkey but it sounds interesting and I'm sure you will have fun. *
what do you think?.
then i can get on with a proper grow when i get back[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

*I made it here an entire year. *


----------



## Alto (Jun 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I made it here an entire year. *


Wow! Way to go Lacy, a dedicated RUi-pper.


----------



## w0bi (Jun 27, 2008)

good job


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a couple grams of pure keef....Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Want some lacy?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jul 1, 2008)

I want some ;D


----------



## Lacy (Jul 3, 2008)

*My apoloize I made to you after you ban me was a most sincere one.*
*I never said anything to anyone. You obviously thought differently.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 4, 2008)

whasup Lacy? how ya bin? Peace!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 4, 2008)

drive by posting!!!!! hi ya lacy! staying out of trouble????


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> drive by posting!!!!! hi ya lacy! staying out of trouble????


*I thought so. I closed this thread for personal reasons and now it is open again. *

*Anyway........Jimmy spazzzzzzz if you happen to see this dude or anyone sees it that knows Jimmy.*

*Yes the Bubbleators are the same. They are the B-Quick bubbleators but there is an outlet in Vancouver that is afflilited with the B-Quick pollen collector.*

*If you order one from the Netherlands you risk the chance of it being confiscated as it is still labelled the above whereas the ones form Vancouver are not labelled the same as we discussed earlier.*

*For anyone else seeking a bubbleator in North Amercia*

*Green Harvest has them for reasonable prices.*
*I won't post the link but you can look it up onine or the phone number is:*

*1-866-727-9333*

*The woman is very helpful and professional as well.*

*Lacy *

*Mine is coming the end of next week. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Heya Lacy, How ya been? What's going on? Have you smoked your harvests yet? Got anything growing now?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*I'm confused as usual Chiceh.  But whatelse is new?*

*Yes I picked some the beginning of this week and it is the bomb. I am smoking it now and to be honest I think it is a lot better than the stuff I got from the club.*

*I have such a variety. Some really purplish pink bud that tastes like hash. Love that stuff.  The leaves are even purple. It smells funny but the taste and the hgh are great. Buzzed on it right now.*

*I am getting ready to leave for our trip so doing some packing, cleaning, and of course trimming right now. My fingers are still sticky as I type. Made some keif and have all my trim from my last harvest PLUS al my trim from this harvest. (still can't stand the sticky fingers thing)*

*What I am REALLY surprised with is that I had a hermie on one plant and thought that the lot was pollinated BUT I did not have the fan on these so only a few were pollinted. I am gonna use those ones for hash as well but a different type of hash.*

*My gardens are also keeping me busy as they are full of surprises just like me *

*Bye chiceh*

*Have a nice weekend gurl .....bet ya didn't think I would ramble so much...*























*yeah right *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*and chiceh?*
*I closed down all my threads for personal reasons and am wondering why they are all re-opened?*

*Who opened them and why?*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hi Lacy, keep us updated on the hash making device, inquiring minds want to know,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hi Lacy girl....I'm glad your stuff is still available.. Yay,, jimmys back.. now we can all get down to business...and everyone be good !!!! or at least try... all this sending shit and emails is whack..I''m getting birthday cards from yahoo, with all my traffic...so everyone just &^%^%$$#$%%^^^&...be good... till the next time.. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and chiceh?*
> *I closed down all my threads for personal reasons and am wondering why they are all re-opened?*
> 
> *Who opened them and why?*


No idea Lacy. Why would you close them all down though? There is some great info on some of your threads.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thanks but because I just found out that by typing in a google search that all the journals are available for all to see. I really had no idea that was the case until yesterday. *
*Besides which, I am having a problem here and am trying to get out and just close my threads. Not trying to continue the 'drama' BUT trying to end it.*
*I don't understand why someone would go to all the trouble to open them all up again. *


Chiceh said:


> No idea Lacy. Why would you close them all down though? There is some great info on some of your threads.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thanks but because I just found out that by typing in a google search that all the journals are available for all to see. I really had no idea that was the case until yesterday. *
> *Besides which, I am having a problem here and am trying to get out and just close my threads. Not trying to continue the 'drama' BUT trying to end it.*
> *I don't understand why someone would go to all the trouble to open them all up again. *


I don't think anyone has opened them up. If you don't want your threads available to everyone here, I would suggest you delete them then. Why even be a member here then if you are that concerned? Not to be rude Lacy but I don't understand.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thats ok Chiceh....I don't understand either.*
*Its nor something I want to openely talk about nor do I want to personally either.*
*How do I delete my threads?I did close them all. ....but anywayyyy*


Chiceh said:


> I don't think anyone has opened them up. If you don't want your threads available to everyone here, I would suggest you delete them then. Why even be a member here then if you are that concerned? Not to be rude Lacy but I don't understand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

closing your threads will not remove them from google. mods can't "delete" accounts, only rollitup can delete accounts. in order to remover yourself from google search you would have to fully delete your account here. that would mean erasing EVERY post you've ever posted. that would mean any thread you posted in that others replied to would be messed up. there would be big blank spots in the middle of threads. nothing would make sense.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> closing your threads will not remove them from google. mods can't "delete" accounts, only rollitup can delete accounts. in order to remover yourself from google search you would have to fully delete your account here. that would mean erasing EVERY post you've ever posted. that would mean any thread you posted in that others replied to would be messed up. there would be big blank spots in the middle of threads. nothing would make sense.


I was wondering what affect it would have.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats ok Chiceh....I don't understand either.*
> *Its nor something I want to openely talk about nor do I want to personally either.*
> *How do I delete my threads?I did close them all. ....but anywayyyy*


You have to delete them all yourself. As FDD pointed out, this will mess shit up. Cause you will deleting your replies and such in other people's threads and leaving blank spots.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

...............................................


fdd2blk said:


> closing your threads will not remove them from google. mods can't "delete" accounts, only rollitup can delete accounts. in order to remover yourself from google search you would have to fully delete your account here. that would mean erasing EVERY post you've ever posted. that would mean any thread you posted in that others replied to would be messed up. there would be big blank spots in the middle of threads. nothing would make sense.





Chiceh said:


> I was wondering what affect it would have.





Chiceh said:


> You have to delete them all yourself. As FDD pointed out, this will mess shit up. Cause you will deleting your replies and such in other people's threads and leaving blank spots.


*Ok Ok well scrap that idea then..............*

*I just finished writing out an entire post but it got lost.*

*On a more postive note I have poison ivy.*
*I am aware of what it looks like but every year I manage to get it. *

*The thing is I always wear socks and shoes but I think the dogs brought it home. I've read and bene told that although it doesn't affect them, they can bring it into your home  *
*But how the heck do you know if and when they have been through it.*
*You don't until you have it.*

*And here I thought I was scratching mosquito bites half of last night in bed. I have it everywhere now *

*and I mean everywhere *

*Love, love , love the country BUT some things I can do without. *


----------



## happygrits (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh girl that SUCKS!!!!! try a product called Tecnu it's a wash. Also, if it's not a pain in the ass go to clinic and get steroid shot. It will help quickly and last longer. I would go for the roids especially if its everywhere.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

*Jewelweed is best known for its skin healing properties. The leaves and the juice from the stem of Jewelweed are used by herbalists to cure poison ivy and other plant induced rashes, as well as many other types of dermatitis. Jewelweed works by counter-reacting with the chemicals in other plants that cause irritation. Poultices and salves from Jewelweed are a folk remedy for bruises, burns, cuts, eczema, insect bites, sores, sprains, warts, and ringworm*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Oh girl that SUCKS!!!!! try a product called Tecnu it's a wash. Also, if it's not a pain in the ass go to clinic and get steroid shot. It will help quickly and last longer. I would go for the roids especially if its everywhere.





tipsgnob said:


> *Jewelweed is best known for its skin healing properties. The leaves and the juice from the stem of Jewelweed are used by herbalists to cure poison ivy and other plant induced rashes, as well as many other types of dermatitis. Jewelweed works by counter-reacting with the chemicals in other plants that cause irritation. Poultices and salves from Jewelweed are a folk remedy for bruises, burns, cuts, eczema, insect bites, sores, sprains, warts, and ringworm*


*Steroid shots.  Not sure about that one but thanks all the same. *
*I will look into these products. Hubby gave me some benedryl so now I am sll sleepy. That works but then you don't get anything done either. *

*I have never heard of the jewel weed. Thats very interesting. *
*Perhaps I will see if my local health store has some.*

*Thanks.*

*And glad to see you back Jimmy. *

*Yo twisty...*
*sorry if I nissed anyone *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Steroid shots.  Not sure about that one but thanks all the same. *
> *I will look into these products. Hubby gave me some benedryl so now I am sll sleepy. That works but then you don't get anything done either. *
> 
> *I have never heard of the jewel weed. Thats very interesting. *
> ...


*doof.....*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi hi  how are you doing wonderiful ?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hey I know you.*
*And I already told you it's doofette to you buddy*


tipsgnob said:


> *doof.....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hi w0bi*
*Hi cheetah*


----------



## HATCH (Jul 6, 2008)

AAAAAAAUUUUUHHHH????What's Up Doc????,,,,,,,I That I Saw A Putty Cat?????hug:


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*I did*
*I did*
*I did see a puddy tat!!! *


----------



## HATCH (Jul 6, 2008)

See, See, Said The Blind Man,She Went Dhat Way!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
*Don't tell everyone *




HATCH said:


> See, See, Said The Blind Man,She Went Dhat Way!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 6, 2008)

_Morning all.......... _


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Morning twisty DUDE!!!!!!*

*Since it is still open I thought I would just go with it and add some pics of some of the harvest I have already picked.*

*I still have twice as much still not ready and it has been 67 days in flowering.*


Twistyman said:


> _Morning all.......... _


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mornin' Twisty , Lacy and all. Looks really nice Lace, wish you had scales so you could tell us how much you are getting. I always weigh my crops just so I know, that's the best way to monitor productiveness.*


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy the harvested buds look great!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Yeah maybe I will look into getting a set but I have a lot on my plate at the moment. I usually go by how many big mason jars full I get. *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Mornin' Twisty , Lacy and all. Looks really nice Lace, wish you had scales so you could tell us how much you are getting. I always weigh my crops just so I know, that's the best way to monitor productiveness.*





hothousemary said:


> Lacy the harvested buds look great!!!!


*Thanks hothouseMARY *
*They taste ever better. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 6, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Mornin' Twisty , Lacy and all. Looks really nice Lace, wish you had scales so you could tell us how much you are getting. I always weigh my crops just so I know, that's the best way to monitor productiveness.*


*
Sure is a good looking crop...shit if it's 1/2 as good as yours jimmy..she'll be happy..I'm still smelling the film vile.. ..it tasted GREAT.
*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*whadda mean half as good. *
*I had that one bud separately because it was just glistening with crystals in the sunlight but it just doesn't show up that way. *
*I need to look into taking close ups. *

*It is really good bud. *

*Nice to see you Jimmy spazzzz!*



Twistyman said:


> *Sure is a good looking crop...shit if it's 1/2 as good as yours jimmy..she'll be happy..I'm still smelling the film vile.. ..it tasted GREAT.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*hey that's my lighter....*

*




lovely stuff Lacykins Poo...I want my lighter back...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*tough...you left it at wikids last night*

*LMAO*

**

*finders keepers*


tipsgnob said:


> *hey that's my lighter....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*did you finally get to meet Jimmy twisty dude?*


Twistyman said:


> *Sure is a good looking crop...shit if it's 1/2 as good as yours jimmy..she'll be happy..I'm still smelling the film vile.. ..it tasted GREAT.*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *did you finally get to meet Jimmy twisty dude?*


*I sent him a care package last week, shortbread etc.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Aww you are as adorable as your avatar/ *
*Thats too sweet.*
*So you added some weed  too?*


jimmyspaz said:


> *I sent him a care package last week, shortbread etc.*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Yup,I did.*


----------



## HATCH (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet Looking Bud There Lacy!!!!!.......Great Job!!!!........,& Happy Smoke'n!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

So Lacykins..... Closed, Not Closed.... Im Lost, But Way Happy To See You All Here Again.... This J' Does Have Fun Writeen On It... So No More Closing.

And The Hangerssss.... Ahhhh!!!! Nice.!!!  How's The Mango??? Me Want Some.!!! And Care Package? What About The Neighbors To Yur South.???
I Love Canada!! Realy And Not Just For The Ketchup Potatoe Chips... The Dill Too!!! Oh And Seed Banks. Thats Pretty Cool Too!! 

Hope All Is Well, With You And The Trip...coming!!! I Havent Missed That Right.??? Duh! Way Behind Here.!!! Apg's Db.~tlb!


----------



## Dabu (Jul 6, 2008)

Who got banned?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Wow Jimmy dude. Your avatar is very deceiving then.*
*And I thought butter wouldn't met in your mouth. *
*What a nice package to receive. That twisty has met all kinds of people here sending him stuff. *
*Totally cool. But no seeds of course.  No WAY!!! *


jimmyspaz said:


> *Yup,I did.*





HATCH said:


> Sweet Looking Bud There Lacy!!!!!.......Great Job!!!!........,& Happy Smoke'n!!!!!!!!


*Thanks again HATCH!  I am happy smoking as a type one handed. *



B. THC R+D said:


> So Lacykins..... Closed, Not Closed.... Im Lost, But Way Happy To See You All Here Again.... This J' Does Have Fun Writeen On It... So No More Closing.*LMAO!! I know. I'm getting dizzy myself. Don't you dare...... Nice to see you also.*
> 
> And The Hangerssss.... Ahhhh!!!! Nice.!!!  How's The Mango??? Me Want Some.!!! And Care Package? What About The Neighbors To Yur South.???
> I Love Canada!! Realy And Not Just For The Ketchup Potatoe Chips... The Dill Too!!! Oh And Seed Banks. Thats Pretty Cool Too!!
> ...


*Haha! yeah Canada is pretty cool. We can send weed in the mail. How cool is that.  We live you neighbours to the south. Just put your guns away *

*I'm just kididng wif ya. How are you doing these days? Been keeping out of trouble?*





Dabu said:


> Who got banned?


*need we go there?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*yup....that's some fine looking bud...another great job...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*whew....yes thank you thank you......*

*Lacy takes a bow and smiles for the crowd*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*what wif the where you live?*
*Or should I even ask?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*you know...don't be silly...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*But I can't help being silly. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*ya think?.........*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*LMAO!! Ok point taken.*
*In this 10 minutes at least *


tipsgnob said:


> *ya think?.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*we should join hands now...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!*

*Haha. Now THAT was funny. *


tipsgnob said:


> *we should join hands now...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

*I don't care you are...that was funny...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*So whatcha smokin?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*I just took my dogs out and they went chasing fireflies*
*That was funny *


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome grow Lacy, nice harvest!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Thanks dude.*
**


blackcoupe01 said:


> Awesome grow Lacy, nice harvest!


----------



## w0bi (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy i dont see updates haha but i see lots of convo!!  hey hey hey lacy  That one pic looked delicious  Loved it and you kno what lacy u rock! LOL ur a fun person and u should never leave us!  I'm still here ) anyway haha I HATE THE STATES


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Yup,I did.*


*And it was probably the best tasting & stone that I've had in a long time.. *



Dabu said:


> Who got banned?


_*SHHHHH...!*_


Lacy said:


> *So whatcha smokin?*


_0....._


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ok I will add some more pics just for you but later.*
*The buddage actually looks WAY better close up but I have set my camera on a certain setting and can't seem to get it off. *
*That so didn't sound right. *


w0bi said:


> Lacy i dont see updates haha but i see lots of convo!!  hey hey hey lacy  That one pic looked delicious  Loved it and you kno what lacy u rock! LOL ur a fun person and u should never leave us!  I'm still here ) anyway haha I HATE THE STATES


*Awww...thats so sweeeet.  Thanks.  I try and be fun but I am outspoken and get myself in trouble. *
*I like the states, I just don't like the 'its our right to bear arms mentality'....I think its so lame. *



Twistyman said:


> *And it was probably the best tasting & stone that I've had in a long time.. Thats aweesome news twisty. I am presently smoking some great tasting dank stuff myself.*
> *Grown by mwuaaa! *
> 
> 
> ...


*Poor twisty dude.  I feel guilty*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok I will add some more pics just for you but later.*
> *The buddage actually looks WAY better close up but I have set my camera on a certain setting and can't seem to get it off. *
> *That so didn't sound right. *
> *Awww...thats so sweeeet.  Thanks.  I try and be fun but I am outspoken and get myself in trouble. *
> ...


*Guy down the road has some...but it's crap...I'm not wasting $ on crap..*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*don't blame you there twisty.*
*Except for the compassion club I have not purchased weed in a LONG time. I do have a good source if needed .  *


Twistyman said:


> *Guy down the road has some...but it's crap...I'm not wasting $ on crap..*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Its too bad you didn'*
*t live closer,....I could hook you up? *






























*I'm kidding ....lol......that wouod be ban material for sure. *


----------



## RadioKills (Jul 7, 2008)

I give all my weed to old people ;/
not sell, give!
hahahaha.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*and the reason you do this is because.................*


RadioKills said:


> I give all my weed to old people ;/
> not sell, give!
> hahahaha.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*I'm old...gimme gimmeeee...*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 7, 2008)

i ditto that i'm old as well  well i'm NOT but gimme gimme


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

nice buds lacy. how was the weed from the compassion club?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*LOL.....I guess he asked for that one*


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm old...gimme gimmeeee...*





w0bi said:


> i ditto that i'm old as well  well i'm NOT but gimme gimme





mastakoosh said:


> nice buds lacy. how was the weed from the compassion club?


*Thanks masta. The weed from the club is very good....BUT dude.....mine is WAY better. *

*Thank gawd for growing our own. The joys of.....*


----------



## RadioKills (Jul 7, 2008)

hahahaha,
Well they give me organic veggies,
and I give them organic pain relievers,
I dunno, I grow way too much to keep and I don't think selling is a good thing when everyone should be able to enjoy it.

And old people aren't greedy either, it's actually kind of heartwarming to see their faces, I guess i'm just weird.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ahhh.  Thats so sweet. *
*So its like a tradesies kind of thing.*
*Cute or what.  There are some really sweet people here. *
*No you are not weird at all. I LOVE old people. *
*The thing with old people is that they no longer have to wear a face or please the crowd. They are old enough that they know who they are and are usually more gratefyl for what they have and what comes their way. Most old people are very sweet and respectful of others. *

*Whats not to love about them? *


RadioKills said:


> hahahaha,
> Well they give me organic veggies,
> and I give them organic pain relievers,
> I dunno, I grow way too much to keep and I don't think selling is a good thing when everyone should be able to enjoy it.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ahhh.  Thats so sweet. *
> *So its like a tradesies kind of thing.*
> *Cute or what.  There are some really sweet people here. *
> *No you are not weird at all. I LOVE old people. *
> ...


*thank you Lacy...you are so kind....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Did I say you too?........man boobs and all*


tipsgnob said:


> *thank you Lacy...you are so kind....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Yeah I guess that would be you *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> I give all my weed to old people ;/
> not sell, give!
> hahahaha.


*Cut me in 1/2, and count the rings...I'm old.......*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*LMAO!!! *

*OMG *
















*two hundred and forty three*
*two hundred and forty four*
*two hundred and.............*

*Ok you win. *


Twistyman said:


> *Cut me in 1/2, and count the rings...I'm old.......*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Someone here already cut me in half so all my rings are exposed. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ahhh.  Thats so sweet. *
> *So its like a tradesies kind of thing.
> 
> *_Years ago a friend started this barter system...he was a roofer, and would work deals with dentists, babysitters, mechanics...etc..the Gov. tried to nail him for not paying income tax & service taxes...after a 2 year battle..he won..now you can exchange services here, no taxes or shit..
> ...


*We fart a lot...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*when your young your farts are dry and your dreams are wet...and when you get old your farts are wet and your are dreams dry...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *when your young your farts are dry and your dreams are wet...and when you get old your farts are wet and your are dreams dry...*


*Ahhh the old suck me dry and call me dusty... Wet farts ???? they sure would make good water(hee hee) bombs... plus the added gas attack....WMG
Weapon's of mass grimness.. beat that Saddam...
*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*you're guys. You always fart a lot. *


Twistyman said:


> *We fart a lot...*





tipsgnob said:


> *when your young your farts are dry and your dreams are wet...and when you get old your farts are wet and your are dreams dry...*


 
*Hey doof. Speak for yourself. *
*I don't know about dry farts but I have wet spots. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*..................dudes...dudes............yucko bucko*


*[*quote=Twistyman;1033556]*Ahhh the old suck me dry and call me dusty... Wet farts ???? they sure would make good water(hee hee) bombs... plus the added gas attack....WMG*
*Weapon's of mass grimness.. beat that Saddam...*
[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*yeah we know...women do not fart....*


----------



## weezer (Jul 7, 2008)

wow just not a grow journal, it is well it is alot of stuff packed in here..i became a member back nov/07,,i stay around for a few months than in new year i got busy.. that danm work thinggot in the way.. but as wheather got nicer.. growing become front and centre so back i came to riu.. ihade notied that now i was one of the vetrans on this site not really thought ..the point i was making was that .. i was wondering what happen to all the names i use to see here.. i read alot of post from before i was member and noticed members dont have a very long shelve life, here or not many .. i did not read ever page of your theard.. but i did see enough of your pics to say nice plants. too bad about your ilness .but on the bright side it could be alot wores...well i guess that is all i have to say ..keep growing ..oh i just rembered to the member who was saying that school was out and all the kids are out ,he is rightto all those kiddie post ...and one more thing it is to be a bud site and all those talking about taking pills and crap that is what it is crap.. THIS IS A CANABIS SITEsmoke the bud flush the pills


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Oh we fart but they smell like roses. *


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah we know...women do not fart....*





weezer said:


> wow just not a grow journal, it is well it is alot of stuff packed in here..i became a member back nov/07,,i stay around for a few months than in new year i got busy.. that danm work thinggot in the way.. but as wheather got nicer.. growing become front and centre so back i came to riu.. ihade notied that now i was one of the vetrans on this site not really thought ..the point i was making was that .. i was wondering what happen to all the names i use to see here..*You aren't allowed to ask quesrions like that. I dunno. They left. Some got banned. Members do not have a long shelf life here which is very sad considering this site is so new. Its a kids circle here now.*
> *No there is still good grow info but there are a lot of children....I think I am the oldest one of them here. * i read alot of post from before i was member and noticed members dont have a very long shelve life, here or not many .. i did not read ever page of your theard.. but i did see enough of your pics to say nice plants. too bad about your ilness .but on the bright side it could be alot wores...well i guess that is all i have to say ..keep growing *thank you very much. Yes a talk a lot but I do grow too. I just like to have fun while I am growing.*..oh i just rembered to the member who was saying that school was out and all the kids are out ,he is rightto all those kiddie post ...and one more thing it is to be a bud site and all those talking about taking pills and crap that is what it is crap.. THIS IS A CANABIS SITEsmoke the bud flush the pills


*yeah half the stuff I don't even know what they are talking about. *
*Like I care either. *

*Nie to see you around again. Happy growing.*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh we fart but they smell like roses. *
> 
> 
> *yeah half the stuff I don't even know what they are talking about. *
> ...



Hahahaha.......I come in here and I dont understand what ANYONE is talking about


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*and like you care either. *
*Hey ther NSW. Hows it going?*
*You're considered a veteran member now also. *
*Sounds kinda old huh? *


nowstopwhining said:


> Hahahaha.......I come in here and I dont understand what ANYONE is talking about


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*real water bombs were fun. *


*with water that is *


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and like you care either. *
> *Hey ther NSW. Hows it going?*
> *You're considered a veteran member now also. *
> *Sounds kinda old huh? *



Hey, im doin pretty good workin real hard tryin to become a fireman, im in EMT school right now (the dudes that ride on the ambulances) and im also a fucking postal worker. (the job really does make you wanna go postal hahaha) 

Doesn't sound old.....sounds bad ass , Is there a list of all the vets? I wanna know my fellow veterans.

I got a 4x4 SCROG goin...the buds are looking delicious. Do you have a grow going right now? I THINK I remember something about someone visiting or something and I thought you wernt growing but I forget now.

Take it easy lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

* That is awesome. A fireman and postal worker. Now thats hot. *


nowstopwhining said:


> Hey, im doin pretty good workin real hard tryin to become a fireman, im in EMT school right now (the dudes that ride on the ambulances) and im also a fucking postal worker. (the job really does make you wanna go postal hahaha)
> 
> Doesn't sound old.....sounds bad ass , Is there a list of all the vets? I wanna know my fellow veterans.*Yeah there is still some of us (badasses?) around. *
> *I'm a badass? LOL. Yeah I guess I am. Probably the worst.*
> ...


*Yes sir. I have pics of some of the harvest and will post some more pics of it tomorrow. i still have about 6 more plants growing...last in flower stage....going on 68 days now.*
*I also have two grow rooms and will be going away on vacation soon so i don't have the outdoor grow I wanted. *

*Looking forward to going away though. Haven't been anywhere in ages so it should be fun. At least I hope *

*Some day I am going to do a scrog. I'd like to actually do an outdoor scrog and would have this year if I wasn't going away. Thats soemthing that really needs extra tending to.*

*Yeah take care yourself NSW....say hi to the misses and good luck wif the classes. thats great news and it must be very exciting. *
*A fireman. *
*Help...save me save me. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*how many miles will you be driving and does hubby let you smoke in the car?*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Not sure how many miles it is but it is a long way.*
*Hubby is constantly telling me to smoke in the car but I do not like to do so because i think it is asking for trouble. He says I am too paranoid.*

*Ok he has a point.  I will probably be toking in the car and that is another reason why I want to make LOTS OF HASH!!!*

*Morning doof. *


tipsgnob said:


> *how many miles will you be driving and does hubby let you smoke in the car?*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh My ! I love smoking in the car well i Use to love smoking in the car lmfao, to the music


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*I said I would add some more pics of some of my buds.*

*The ones one the newspaper are only days cut.*
*The ones that are lighter green are from the club*
*one is a Jack cross mix which I have to say is a lot more difficult to grow than any of the strains that I have tried so for me to compare it is not really fair.*

*I did notice the odd seed in that as well.*

*The other light grren one is misty and is just not bad for me.....but then again...I have very high standards as far as my smokables are concerned. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*depends where I am. not in town or a city but driving in the country is awesome... and yes of course music.*
*that goes without saying *


w0bi said:


> Oh My ! I love smoking in the car well i Use to love smoking in the car lmfao, to the music


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2008)

lacy........ very nice shit ! 

I would smoke that any time... ! Good stuff ! Some real nice open grass ! Love it ! 

I bet its real nice to press on afterwards, flake style.....


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

DWR said:


> lacy........ very nice shit !
> 
> I would smoke that any time... *yep! thank DWR! Now hows your boo boo? *
> 
> ...


*Now this part flew over my head.???*


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Now this part flew over my head.???*



??????? Not your plants that are haning up there drying ?


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2008)

ohh and for my boo boo, im a quick healer....  Just wanted to show you guy's what a real blister is ^^


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Yeah they are my plants up there drying*


DWR said:


> ??????? Not your plants that are haning up there drying ?


*yeah sure sure...tough guy (blister)*


*I think I need more sleep.*

*Later DWR! Nice seeing you again dude*


DWR said:


> ohh and for my boo boo, im a quick healer....  Just wanted to show you guy's what a real blister is ^^


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

Pictures  Awesome lol they look great, Which is the best ?


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah they are my plants up there drying*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just saying your plants looking good drying there, i would smoke them... they do look like there real good......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*very nice pictures lacy poo...good morning...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thanks. I peronally like the strain I have with the leaves that turn purple and the buds are pinkish purple inside. Tastes awesome and the high is out of this world. Very mellow but fun.*
*My next favourite is either my white widow or the Big Jack I got from the club. Thats a nice treat as well especially if you are on the bummed out side. *


w0bi said:


> Pictures  Awesome lol they look great, Which is the best ?





DWR said:


> I was just saying your plants looking good drying there, i would smoke them... they do look like there real good......


*Ok simple enough. Thats what i thought you meant but sometimes I take things wrong*



tipsgnob said:


> *very nice pictures lacy poo...good morning...*


*Morning to you too doof.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *you're guys. You always fart a lot. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she's running around 3rd base..and slides into home
. *Boy thats going to leave a skid mark...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Sh*t! I forgot I wrote that *





Twistyman said:


> And she's running around 3rd base..and slides into home
> . *Boy thats going to leave a skid mark...*


*yeah think*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*OMG the smileys you come up with are just priceless. *
*How perfect!!!*
*LMAO!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*skid mark....hahahaha...lol*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*who asked you?*


tipsgnob said:


> *skid mark....hahahaha...lol*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi LACY how are you!>@ OMG lol hi


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Well HIGH of course.*
*Dat goes without saying*
*I am cutting down some more buds.....*

*yippeee! *
*more pics soon.*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

lacy thats soo cool cause i'm here waiting for those pictures


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

* but I haven't even done the chop chop yet.*

*Ok well i better get moving here and get those pics up.*

*Demanding people here. *

**


w0bi said:


> lacy thats soo cool cause i'm here waiting for those pictures


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * but I haven't even done the chop chop yet.*
> 
> *Ok well i better get moving here and get those pics up.*
> 
> ...


Oh !?! I'm sry. Dont rush dont wanna mess things up lol. I can wait  But god i kno that shit is gonna look soo  MmMmM I want it  But ya take ur time I have all day *takes a hit* *passes to LACY*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Yeah thanks. I thought it over and there is no way I am gonna have all this trimmed. There were 7 1/2 plants still left over so I have lots of work cut out for me because some were very large ones. *

*I figured they were in total flowering stage from 8 to 9 1/2 weeks. *

*Now I have a big pile of weed on my kitchen floor to trim. Sticky fingers. Ewww. *

*BUT I am going to be good and scrape it off and smoke it cause it is da bomb of a buzz. *

*Pics tomorrow for sure*

*Its sure nice to have a nice selection. I now have 7 different types of weed to smoke.  Yum is right*


w0bi said:


> Oh !?! I'm sry. Dont rush dont wanna mess things up lol. I can wait  But god i kno that shit is gonna look soo  MmMmM I want it  But ya take ur time I have all day *takes a hit* *passes to LACY*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 8, 2008)

AH! the wait lol!! Anyway thats tru I love sticky fingers when its from that. And i do agree the smokeables off the fingers is awesome!  Cant wait for pictures. YA choices are good lol .. lucky you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*your supposed to be naked when you harvest??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *who asked you?*


*did you feel that? I just poked you in the eye...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*I just finished trimming some of them and have some pics.*
*My fingers were so gooey that my thumbs were sompletely back.*
*To think I used to use nail polish remover to get that off *



w0bi said:


> AH! the wait lol!! Anyway thats tru I love sticky fingers when its from that. And i do agree the smokeables off the fingers is awesome!  Cant wait for pictures. YA choices are good lol .. lucky you.





tipsgnob said:


> *your supposed to be naked when you harvest??*


*Naked to harvest but why?*



tipsgnob said:


> *did you feel that? I just poked you in the eye...*


*Ouch ....:9 yes..now what was that for? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I just finished trimming some of them and have some pics.*
> *My fingers were so gooey that my thumbs were sompletely back.*
> *To think I used to use nail polish remover to get that off *
> 
> ...


*you put your eye right there...I could not help myself...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*I have now chopped them all down *
*YES!!! Here are a couple of pics of a few of them.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*Isn't it better naked?? told ya...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*But if my EYE was right there surely GAWD you could see it *

*meany *




tipsgnob said:


> *you put your eye right there...I could not help myself...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*.............................just because its your birthday and all don't think you can get easy wif me bucko.*









tipsgnob said:


> *Isn't it better naked?? told ya...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*are you sticky all over ?? by the way...your weed looks awesome...*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 8, 2008)

Way to go Lacy!!! SO proud haha! Save some for me!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*No just sticky ........I don't like your tone*

*the weed is awesome. I can't believe how many different types of wicked weed I have now.*
*and soon I will have a LOT of hash too *

*Oh life is good right now.*



tipsgnob said:


> *are you sticky all over ?? by the way...your weed looks awesome...*





SocataSmoker said:


> Way to go Lacy!!! SO proud haha! Save some for me!


*thanks socata. I have LOTS so i will save some. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*how much of your weed are you going use for hash??*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*9 male plants at 2 to 3 months old.*
*a couple of plants that I am not more than pleased with*
*and all my trimmings from this harvest PLUS last harvest minus the garbage hash I made *

*LOTS *




tipsgnob said:


> *how much of your weed are you going use for hash??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *9 male plants at 2 to 3 months old.*
> *a couple of plants that I am not more than pleased with*
> *and all my trimmings from this harvest PLUS last harvest minus the garbage hash I made *
> 
> *LOTS *


*good luck on the hash this time...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Oh I AM GONNA DO IT this time around. You'll see. I am even going to make my own DIY thingy too *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*wif colourful pictures and everything*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*kewl............*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

Your smoking some fine herb little lacy


----------



## w0bi (Jul 9, 2008)

DAmnit i fell asleep, and missed the bud porn ;( .. LOL lets SWING back around  ... OMG WHAT?!  NAKED?! I dont mind scrapping the black off my fingers.. BUT NAKED?! who knows where it'd get. lol IS That on ur wooden floor LACY?>! do u ahve dogs? Cause if so I hope they enjoy the extra crystals on the floor


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*But of course Mr. Whiner...wouldn't have it any other way*


nowstopwhining said:


> Your smoking some fine herb little lacy





w0bi said:


> DAmnit i fell asleep, and missed the bud porn ;( .. LOL lets SWING back around  ... OMG WHAT?!  NAKED?! I dont mind scrapping the black off my fingers.. BUT NAKED?! who knows where it'd get. lol IS That on ur wooden floor LACY?>! do u ahve dogs? Cause if so I hope they enjoy the extra crystals on the floor


*When I read the camera manual then we will be talking bud porn. Right now these pics don't do these buds justice.*
*Swing back around? huh? what? *

*Yes that is our wooden floor and no I did not trim my weed naked.*
*I thought it over and pictured myself with marijuana leaves stuck to my butt cheeks and ....well......never mind. *
*Yes thats why they keep licking their paws*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *When I read the camera manual then we will be talking bud porn. Right now these pics don't do these buds justice.*
> *Swing back around? huh? what? *
> 
> *Yes that is our wooden floor and no I did not trim my weed naked.*
> ...


LMFAO! i about died when i read this. Anyway I feel ya cant wait to see teh real good pictures then!! HAHA ya weed leaves on the cheeks. WHOA.. lol YA the more dog food they want now arg eh?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Heehee*


w0bi said:


> LMFAO! i about died when i read this. Anyway I feel ya cant wait to see teh real good pictures then!! HAHA ya weed leaves on the cheeks. WHOA.. lol
> 
> 
> YA the more dog food they want now arg eh?


*dogs wif munchies....then they crash*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 9, 2008)

yoooo.... Big Hug to the Lacy  rep back when possible


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Always a pleasure cheetahhhhhh*

*pu-r-r-r-r-*


cheetah2007 said:


> yoooo.... Big Hug to the Lacy  rep back when possible


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*with all the weed I presently have drying in my house, I had to take the batteries out of the firealarm as it is constantly going off and I am not even toking in here. Its just from the really potnet odour of this weed. *

*Thats a bit scary.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

*what do you have to say for yourself young lady??...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nuthin...cats still got me tongue. *



tipsgnob said:


> *what do you have to say for yourself young lady??...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*So I got a notice in the mail that I have a package that came today. The only thing I can think of is that it is my bubbleator. *

*I am so excited and can't WAIT to get started first thing tomorrow. *

*This time I will make a proper tutorial.  Or at least I will try too. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

you can do it.....


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Wow... you a black dude tonight huh?*

*So is it true what they say? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

don't be nasty...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*What?  I thought it was a compliment? *


tipsgnob said:


> don't be nasty...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

there you go...


----------



## munch box (Jul 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *with all the weed I presently have drying in my house, I had to take the batteries out of the firealarm as it is constantly going off and I am not even toking in here. Its just from the really potnet odour of this weed. *
> 
> *Thats a bit scary.*


I don't understand. Could you explain it to me again?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*What? *


tipsgnob said:


> there you go...





munch box said:


> I don't understand. Could you explain it to me again?


*gosh i can try and explain but your avatar is distracting me at the moment. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*thats HOT!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

o no you dit-ten


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thats HOT!*


*dudette...I wish you would not do that....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*...........................what?*


*oh the question...yeah right.*

*Ok since I have cut down all my weed, which has been A LOT, the house reeks so much that the fire alarm would stop going off. I had to take the batteries out to prevent it from continuously screeching.*


tipsgnob said:


> *dudette...I wish you would not do that....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

*you sure it was the smoke alarm? you might have been setting on your dog...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Awww. Shit. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. *



tipsgnob said:


> *you sure it was the smoke alarm? you might have been setting on your dog...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

they don't like it when you sit on them...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*LMAO!!! No they don't. *
*Ok I'm laughing*


tipsgnob said:


> they don't like it when you sit on them...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 9, 2008)

Heeheehee!


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 9, 2008)

IF......

u haven't purchased lights yet...

I wish i hadn't bought my 100o HPS.. would have liked 2-400 watt HPS so i could of used a swing arm (for coverage area)...

and i absolutely love my HO T5's for veg.. it provides phenomenal light, no heat and affordable...... but make sure you check out (HO). almost any lighting store should have them and mine didnt need an external ballast, it plugs right into the wall....

just some ideas.... and gl


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 9, 2008)

*good night poo....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

*So I just opened it up and there is only one white zippered bag and three other coloured ones.*

*I knew I should have ordered more *

*I wonder if they can be reused?*

*I better go visit the website again.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

............................*came yesterday...but just picked it up.*

*Reef dude. I have a 100 sunsystem and a 1000 watt MH*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 10, 2008)

*I'm certain that the bags are reusable, they are too expensive to be replacing all the time. Lacy's making hash!!! *
*"Hey Ho, Let's Go!!! "*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yeah thanks. I think I am finally understanding this a bit better. *
*Yes I am very excited Jimmy.*
*Can't wait to start up. I just need to gewt the right stuff first....as I am not that close to stores etc....*


----------



## mattso101 (Jul 10, 2008)

hey lacy!!! nice new toy. You can reuse those bags till they wear out


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Oh wow Mr. Mattso. Hey. hows it going dude? have't seen you in ages.*

*Nice new toy?  I wish,... but yes I did get a bubbleator.*

*I'm so very excited about ding it too but now I'm exhausted.*
*Its Gonna have to wait till I get up.*

*Nice to see you again mattso. *


mattso101 said:


> hey lacy!!! nice new toy. You can reuse those bags till they wear out


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jul 10, 2008)

How much did you pay for that "mini" setup and where did you find it? Check these sites out for nice extraction info 

FullMeltBubble.com

BubbleBag.com - Buy Bubble Bags, Hemp Hoodlambs and Vaporizers


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Man Ottis dude. You are helpful to a fault man.*
*LOVE IT! *

*I had ordered one from the actual wesite in the netheralnds but they screwed up my order, set me back a few of weeks so i found this site that is in Vancouver.*

*Its called Green Harvest and they sall the b quick bubbleators along with the original bubble bags.*

*I just woke up so am ready to get started. I'm gonna try and record my progress with some pics etc... wish me luck. *



OtisDriftwood;1044984 said:


> How much did you pay for that "mini" setup and where did you find it? Check these sites out for nice extraction info
> 
> FullMeltBubble.com
> 
> BubbleBag.com - Buy Bubble Bags, Hemp Hoodlambs and Vaporizers


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yeah greenharvest .. same setup diff name. Theres nuthin like fine bubble hash eh. If your unsure about anything there is a nice tutorial on bubblebag.com with pics. Good luck


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yes they are the north american outlet.*
*I got the 3 bag system for $320 plus $45 shipping.*
*Great customer service.*
*Yeah i 'm happy.*

*Thanks again otis. Whenever I see your name it reminds me of garfields dog. *

*Hope you are not insulted cause I LOVE dogs. *


OtisDriftwood;1046382 said:


> Oh yeah greenharvest .. same setup diff name. Theres nuthin like fine bubble hash eh. If your unsure about anything there is a nice tutorial on bubblebag.com with pics. Good luck


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jul 10, 2008)

Its all good .. reminds me of a movie quote though "Do ya like dags?". Sounds like you dont know where the name comes from though lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 10, 2008)

*drumroll..............*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 10, 2008)

OtisDriftwood;1046804 said:


> Its all good .. reminds me of a movie quote though "Do ya like dags?". Sounds like you dont know where the name comes from though lol.


*I don't. *



tipsgnob said:


> *drumroll..............*


 *Huh?*


----------



## bmc (Jul 11, 2008)

do you use root riot at all. i have been germinating in them since i started, they hold a fair amount of water and dont dry out in middle quickly. give it a bash with one or two. the 600w HPS is going to increase the temp in the room (a lot) i'm getting rid of my hps and going on to cfl. wanna swap.

baz


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*No sir. I have never had a problem germinating seeds before/ and no I love my 1000 watt MH thanks*

*Now about this morning.*
*I feel like I have a hangover and I don't even drink....but this coffee and hash joint are smoothing it down real nicely.*

*LOVE the hash. It tastes awesome and works GREAT.*

*Gonna make more and more today.*

*I think its my new favourite game....*
*hobby?...lol (inside joke)*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

whasup lacy chick?!? greetings from the eastern europe!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Eastern europe huh? Kewl!*

*I'm high. I feel trouble brewing inside of me*

*Its all good.*
*How you doing buddy?*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm fine too. jus have to get some weed coz i haven't smoke fo two looooong days!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 11, 2008)

Good Morning Lacy!!!
It's peeing down here today, thunder and lightning allnight long, We were going to go swimming,, but,, I guess we will just stay home and get baked,


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*My first hash making attempt wif the bubbleator. Be easy on me guys.*
*You KNOWWW how s-e-n-s-i-t-i-v-e I can be *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

* OMG. Not toked for two days. *
*Awww...for sorry to hear cheetah.  Man! That is evil in and of itself.*


cheetah2007 said:


> i'm fine too. jus have to get some weed coz i haven't smoke fo two looooong days!





jimmyspaz said:


> Good Morning Lacy!!!
> It's peeing down here today, thunder and lightning allnight long, We were going to go swimming,, but,, I guess we will just stay home and get baked,


*Awww...miss swimming? *
*Bummer . I LOVE swimming Jimmy spazzzzzzz.  Some like a fish.*
*Yes it is quite cloudy here also. looks like rain and it poured down last night. I was so baked lats night Jimmy.  Seriously, I feel hungover and don't even drink.*

*Mistakes I made while making this hash.*

*1/ added too many fan leaves from male plants.... not next time *

*2/ started too late in the day...oh wait...night *

*3/ STILL didn't read the entire tutorial ...was a very good lesson in reading the instructions first...... I so guilty of NOT doing that and this was a kick in the head.*

*the tutorial said to get a certain kind of sandwich.........luckily I figured out that it was a joke before I went out looking BUT the shasty cola and Nacho cheese favoured bugles I spent a LOT of time looking for before i finally got them..........then I got home and forgot the coke so had to go back........*

*then i find out I DON"T need any of them *

*4/ figure out whihc bags go first etc BEFORE you start NOT during. *

*5/ figure out how the machine empties the water out BEFORE using.  Damn cause THAT was a total surprise...let me tell you.....my jammies were soaked by the end of the night........*

* from the machine....ok not just the machine*


----------



## HATCH (Jul 11, 2008)

Fuck, You Are So Freak'n Funny!!!!!!.....That Would Have Been a Good Vid!!!!.......I Can Not Believe You Killed Those Beautiful Bud's!!!..........But, Was It Worth It?????.........In My Hash Making Day's, It Sure Felt Like Alot Of Work For So Little????........Well I Guess You Can Chalk This One In On Experience!!!EH!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Ha. Yeah. Maybe for YOU guys. *
*I'm not sure if I would have wanted a=nyone watching me last night. *
*well maybe....lol*
*DUDE...I didn't use any of the buds. *
*Yes it wasn't a great end product BUT I didn't use my good material for my first attempt.  Are you kidding me. *

*Nah...I MAINly sued my males plants which had some real nasty fan leaves which i will never use again. *
*Because of this I should have just saved the stuff from the last bag #38 but no.....Lacy had to go and add it to the other stuff...lol*

*THIS time around I am trimming my FINE buds of small little sticky leaves and make a LOT smaller batch.*

*Bigger isn't always better. *

*Just wait till you see this batch. This WILL be better because I have a better understanding of what I am doing now. *


HATCH said:


> Fuck, You Are So Freak'n Funny!!!!!!.....That Would Have Been a Good Vid!!!!.......I Can Not Believe You Killed Those Beautiful Bud's!!!..........But, Was It Worth It?????.........In My Hash Making Day's, It Sure Felt Like Alot Of Work For So Little????........Well I Guess You Can Chalk This One In On Experience!!!EH!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*At first I was disappointed with my first try but now I am glad that I used the big fan leaves on my first attempt. *
*Now I am back to trimming my buds better so i get the nice little leaves. Not sure if I will use male plants again or just the smaller parts that are bluish green.*
*Right now I am collecting a binch of assorted little leaves and tiny bud stems that are very sticky so i am getting some nice keif too.*
*This is a LOT more work than I had anticipated and while trying to do housework and do this is like taking one step forward 2 steps back.*

*Plus I went off all my meds about 9 or 10 days ago...cold turkey.*
*Been bouncing off the walls but gotta say that it has taken a huge edge off that i was feeling.*

*I talked with someone with very similar disorders as me that had taken the same drugs that I have been on for years now and was more than curious when she mentioned how she felt when she was on them. It made me re-evaluate my situation and I decided to give going off them a try. Its amazing. I haven't felt this good in a long time and even certain things that normally happen aren't happening now. Its totally kewl. *
*I'm definitely in a hypomanic mood and am having some trouble sleeping but other than that I felt GREAT!*
*My hubby is gonna freak when he finds out. ....lol*
*but I figure it is my body and I want to be the one to decide .*
*Being on prescription drugs sucks. *


----------



## w0bi (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice first try atleast hahah. But ya u should really figure all that out before you start lmfao. Anyway CANT wait to see the second attempt. Did u smoke any of the first? How was it? Thats good to get off meds for awhile , being on those things all the time can make u feel like shit , even when you dont realize it. Smoke a phattie to fall asleep  LOL anyway I hope all goes well wit the 2nd attempt and the off the meds situation. I'll be around here !#%# GO lacy lol crazy girl


----------



## Lacy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Oh I had fun. *
*Yeah any nornal organized person would first figure it out and then do it but not me. I've gotta be spontaneous and just wingit. ...lol*
*What a mess. Now I have just finished crushing up some more ice and have a tupperware full of nicer trimmings. They are all sticky *

*Yes being off the meds is going well so far. I'm most often on the hihger side of the bi-polar and never go into full blown manic episodes like you see on tv and stuff. Crazy yes...no doubt. The only thing that I have to worry about when I am not on meds in being emotionally overwhelmed. If something tragic happens and I am not on any meds then I can spral down into a deep depression and fast. These episodes can last for weeks to years and I become a completely different person. If there is anything really scary about this particular disorder, thats it.*

*I forget them half the time anyway Too busy self medicating *


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh I had fun. *
> *Yeah any nornal organized person would first figure it out and then do it but not me. I've gotta be spontaneous and just wingit. ...lol*
> *What a mess. Now I have just finished crushing up some more ice and have a tupperware full of nicer trimmings. They are all sticky *
> 
> ...


*The complete story about any person would shock just about every person. I assume if I had no blemishes of my own, I would't receive so much pleasure in acknoledging those of others.* *As far as disorders are concerned.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *At first I was disappointed with my first try but now I am glad that I used the big fan leaves on my first attempt. *
> *Now I am back to trimming my buds better so i get the nice little leaves. Not sure if I will use male plants again or just the smaller parts that are bluish green.*
> *Right now I am collecting a binch of assorted little leaves and tiny bud stems that are very sticky so i am getting some nice keif too.*
> *This is a LOT more work than I had anticipated and while trying to do housework and do this is like taking one step forward 2 steps back.*
> ...


*OH NO...!!! I am scurd....*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 11, 2008)

*My life experience and disorder has taught me that If you have suffered and been going through pure hell: keep going! I personally killed my own right, to ask "Why did this madness happen to me?" or "Why did I have to experience and see this bloody mess?" Because never once did I ask these same questions about happiness when it was apart of my life. Sure, God won't give me so much that I can't substain. I just pray that She didn't trust me so much.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Yes I suppose you are right! I'm just so demanding and brustal with myself. I usually accept and allow others to be themselves but don't always gove myself the same oportunity.*
*Personal freedom means more to me than anything else in this entire. I'm starting to feel some freedom now but I can't explain it, nor will I. I'll spare you all. *



sallygreen said:


> *The complete story about any person would shock just about every person. I assume if I had no blemishes of my own, I would't receive so much pleasure in acknoledging those of others.* *As far as disorders are concerned.*





tipsgnob said:


> *OH NO...!!! I am scurd....*


*and dude...you should be.  To be honest.....I am also. *
*I feel like............oh ....I could be vulnerably dangerous these days.*



sallygreen said:


> *My life experience and disorder has taught me that If you have suffered and been going through pure hell: keep going! I personally killed my own right, to ask "Why did this madness happen to me?" or "Why did I have to experience and see this bloody mess?" Because never once did I ask these same questions about happiness when it was apart of my life. Sure, God won't give me so much that I can't substain. I just pray that She didn't trust me so much.*


*Amen. *
*So sally? How much are you getting for those seashells these a days????*

*I slept almost 7 hours straight last night. *
*No meds or anything. *
*It felt awesome.*
*The sleep wasn't bad either.*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I suppose you are right! I'm just so demanding and brustal with myself. I usually accept and allow others to be themselves but don't always gove myself the same oportunity.*
> *Personal freedom means more to me than anything else in this entire. I'm starting to feel some freedom now but I can't explain it, nor will I. I'll spare you all. *
> 
> 
> ...


*I can't afford to spend my time making money. Unfortunetly money costs too much.*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

*Hey Lacy, have you ever wondered why you can always read a doctor's bill and you never can read his prescription? If you ask my* *ego; a doctor who has bad breath shares no right to medical opinion.*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 12, 2008)

*Good for you Lacy! I've seen too many of my friends screwed up by perscription(sp?) drugs ( mostly anti-depressants ) to trust them.Almost always they were better off just smoking weed! I hope you don't find it impossible to get along without them,I'm pulling for you!!*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

*Most doctors think im a arrogant asshole only because Im completly honest with them. Your damn right I'm going to voice how I feel doc! A** doctor who is incapable of taking a good history and a patient who can't give one are in danger of giving and receiving bad treatment.* *It is written in my personal book of personal facts; that fifty% of these doc's graduated near the bottom half of their class. I've always been sort of a rebel with this type of stuff as far back as grade school; my attitude in school was always: I'm not here to worship what is known, but to question it. *


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

*Oh the amazing powers of nature. She knows what exactly what we need, and the doctors know nothing. To recall my last visit to the doctor like always I put him through a tough interogation, then I asked him: is the drug that substance which, when injected into a rat, will produce a scientific report? The look on his face was priceless, he was so pissed. I should have won a award for that performance!*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 12, 2008)

Ur a trip lacy, I'm glad everything is working out for you. And to add my own. Arrogance isn't bad at all, expect when you think you know everything about something when infact you don't. Not referring to you at all lacy  UR great! !#% I'm here for the ride  if you need anything or just needa talk anytime just halla  I'll be around for one of my fav RIUers


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*yep. I'm a trip alright*
*I actually like some arrogant people...my hubby is one of them*

*thanks woBi*

*I really suck at the one on one thing tho*



w0bi said:


> Ur a trip lacy, I'm glad everything is working out for you. And to add my own. Arrogance isn't bad at all, expect when you think you know everything about something when infact you don't. Not referring to you at all lacy  UR great! !#% I'm here for the ride  if you need anything or just needa talk anytime just halla  I'll be around for one of my fav RIUers


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Oh I knew you weren't referring to me...because I don't know f*ck all*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

*Poison and medicine are basically the same substance given with different intents. Doctor's only get paid once a certain amout of prescriptions are filled. The drugs unfortunately aren't ment to cure anyone only to surpress the symptom; why would they cure a disease that brings in billions of dollars? The sad part is these drugs cause even more problems in your body that will cause you to get another prescription and the cycle will continue. Even the foods we eat are filled with toxins that cause us to become sick so we can go and pay for medication. They cant put a tax on a seed so they claim marijuana which is a organic plant cant cure your symptoms. There is a cure for every so called disease but the FDA will put you in jail or destroy your attempt and evidence to promote it because they want your money for these meds. The cure for every so called disease is organic substances. If you eat all organic food and quit taking meds I guarantee you will never have any symptoms again or better yet eat all organic foods for one week and see how you feel.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

............................


sallygreen said:


> *Poison and medicine are basically the same substance given with different intents. Doctor's only get paid once a certain amout of prescriptions are filled. exactlyThe drugs unfortunately aren't ment to cure anyone only to surpress the symptom;yes they do and unfortunately I ahve a lot of stuff under the surface.  why would they cure a disease that brings in billions of dollars? The sad part is these drugs cause even more problems in your body that will cause you to get another prescription and the cycle will continue. Even the foods we eat are filled with toxins that cause us to become sick so we can go and pay for medication. They cant put a tax on a seed so they claim marijuana which is a organic plant cant cure your symptoms. There is a cure for every so called disease but the FDA will put you in jail or destroy your attempt and evidence to promote it because they want your money for these meds. The cure for every so called disease is organic substances. If you eat all organic food and quit taking meds I guarantee you will never have any symptoms again or better yet eat all organic foods for one week and see how you feel.*


*absolutely. this was the main reason I got a degree in biology and became a nutritionist.  I just sometimes don't have enough self belief to fulfil my own dreams and ambitions. *
*The course I took was in wholistic nutrition. I got accepted into a very well known university to become a dietician only to find it was sponsored by craft and that 50% of the course was analyzing feces.so I passed ..*

*Wholistic Health is extremely important to me...*
*it has to be. I take my health seriously. *
*thanks for your comments.*


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yep. I'm a trip alright*
> *I actually like some arrogant people...my hubby is one of them*
> 
> *thanks woBi*
> ...


*Great for you Lacy Women can't continue complaining about men until they start getting better taste in them. But can you envision the world without men? Zero crime and tons of happy fat women. *


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

this slowly turned into a random thread


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Sorry but I'm not out to please everyone*


mikeeees said:


> this slowly turned into a random thread


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

nott sayingg you are, i came to read a grow journal by someone who probs has alota experience and instead i read her life story


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*well if you don't like it, don't read it or you can randomly bite me.*



mikeeees said:


> nott sayingg you are, i came to read a grow journal by someone who probs has alota experience and instead i read her life story


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *well if you don't like it, don't read it or you can randomly bite me.*


*Damn straight.......... go lacy go..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *well if you don't like it, don't read it or you can randomly bite me.*


*but....be careful...she bites back...*


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

easeeeeeeeeee up lasyy, just trying to get some tips and had to read alot more to do so, thats all im saying, i got alota respect for you,so i mean no disrespect.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*damn right I do...of all the nerve*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*so just ask questions and will will give you answers then*


mikeeees said:


> easeeeeeeeeee up lasyy, just trying to get some tips and had to read alot more to do so, thats all im saying, i got alota respect for you,so i mean no disrespect.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 12, 2008)

*Daddy....can I pet the aligator???*


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

alrightttt will do.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Leave me alone kid...I'm not your daddy. *


tipsgnob said:


> *Daddy....can I pet the aligator???*





mikeeees said:


> alrightttt will do.


*thank you kindly *


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 12, 2008)

Yo niggie hows it hangin.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*yo i don't think it's hanging at the present moment*


nowstopwhining said:


> Yo niggie hows it hangin.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

sooo im takin you up on your offer lace and i got a questionnnn


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*I real question?*
*Ok shot.*


mikeeees said:


> sooo im takin you up on your offer lace and i got a questionnnn


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

kk sooo, im doin my second grow, first one fell through, hps is WAY too hot. Do you have any experiance with CFL's?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*yes sir. most of my indoor growing experience has been done through cfls.*


mikeeees said:


> kk sooo, im doin my second grow, first one fell through, hps is WAY too hot. Do you have any experiance with CFL's?


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

beautifullll, well i was wondering, should i use 4 , 6, or 8 lights for 1 or possibly 2 plants? im doing a hindu kush strain in a grow box thats a converted dresser.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/64628-easy-cheap-dyi-cfl-setup.html

this is the basis of what im doing.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*I have used the four foot cfls that have 4 light sockets.*
*I alternate btween daylights and growlux bulbs to get a balanced spectrum.*

*Just make sure to keep the light VERY close ...couple of inches away.*
*once the you have seedlings and they start to grow...don't worry to much about the plants growing into the lights. It doesn't do much damage at all but if they are too far away they will make your plants really stretch.*

*Oh hindu kush ,,,yummy...nice choice.*





mikeeees said:


> beautifullll, well i was wondering, should i use 4 , 6, or 8 lights for 1 or possibly 2 plants? im doing a hindu kush strain in a grow box thats a converted dresser.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

the plants actually already started in my window, i got another post up of it if you wanna check it out, but their not gonna be tubes, jsut the bulbs, and i kno, its either hindu kush or shishka berry, i got both, but im doin hindu


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Yes that thread is good. A cfl set up is not difficult at all. its cost efficient, stays cool and can be kept small and discreet.*

*Just make sure to coat the walls in either flat white or some kind of refective material and not tinfoil.*

*I will check out your journal but will have to do it tomorrow and I am having someone help me create a novice hash making thread. *


mikeeees said:


> the plants actually already started in my window, i got another post up of it if you wanna check it out, but their not gonna be tubes, jsut the bulbs, and i kno, its either hindu kush or shishka berry, i got both, but im doin hindu


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the perfect girlfriend but she's really into game playing, which I don't mind because Im the same way plus I hate to be bored. Today was another episode.
As conceited and cocky as I am this girl still try's to manipulate me, because she's considered one of the hot ones. It amazes me the power some women "think" they have over men.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

well i'll deff check that out , tell me whenn its donnee!


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

a couple more questionss  can i just stick to the one type of bulb (i think its 2700) during all of flowering then switch over? or do i have to change at night, cause im gonna do 24 hour vegg

another question, how many 26 watters would 2 plants need? possibly 1.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

.......................


sallygreen said:


> I have the perfect girlfriend but she's really into game playing, which I don't mind because Im the same way plus I hate to be bored. Today was another episode.
> As conceited and cocky as I am this girl still try's to manipulate me, because she's considered one of the hot ones. It amazes me the power some women "think" they have over men.


*oh I'm sure you love it .*
*I thought you were a chick.*



mikeeees said:


> well i'll deff check that out , tell me whenn its donnee!


*will do*



mikeeees said:


> a couple more questionss  can i just stick to the one type of bulb (i think its 2700) during all of flowering then switch over? or do i have to change at night, cause im gonna do 24 hour vegg
> 
> *lol... no sir. Just get some good growing lights. I'll simplify it. *
> 
> another question, how many 26 watters would 2 plants need? possibly 1.


 *You should have 100 watts per plant once they start growing . Of course they are NOT going to need this amopunt of wattage at the get-go.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*DON"T do 24 hour vegging. plant can only absorb 15 to 16 hours of sunlight. Anything after that is not only a complete waste of hydro but it also does not get your plants any down time. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*stick to 18/6 then 12/12. *


----------



## sallygreen (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> .......................*oh I'm sure you love it .*
> *I thought you were a chick.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*yep. you fooled me......but I did find some of your comments a bit odd considering I thought you were a chick.*




sallygreen said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > .......................*oh I'm sure you love it .*
> ...


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

so 100 watts per plant, does that include cfl, cause usualy they say 26= whatever


----------



## Lacy (Jul 13, 2008)

*so get 4 of them*


mikeeees said:


> so 100 watts per plant, does that include cfl, cause usualy they say 26= whatever


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeeees said:


> a couple more questionss  can i just stick to the one type of bulb (i think its 2700) during all of flowering then switch over? or do i have to change at night, cause im gonna do 24 hour vegg
> 
> another question, how many 26 watters would 2 plants need? possibly 1.


*Try 2 X 46w cfl (150w reg) over head..and use the 26w for side light..
More lights & w = more better pot =  that will all cost about $30.00..
*


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 13, 2008)

lol kk well, im gonna see how my space and heating in the dresser gets, and if im good, then mayb i'll add another bulb, or 2 

its good for flowering too right? it'll just be like popcorn buds, nothing to tight i guess?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yo i don't think it's hanging at the present moment*


Well get on it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

just passin through to give Lacy a hug


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*I wouldn't refuse a hug from someone who offers nothin but love*
*thanks cheetah*



cheetah2007 said:


> just passin through to give Lacy a hug


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

butt love?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*pfft! men *


nowstopwhining said:


> butt love?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *pfft! men *


You said it


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Ok so when hubby told me I had to flower all my plants I decided to snatch on out 2 weeks into flowering and plant it outside. *
*I have never done this before so did not know what to expect.*
*Its growing fairly well and is bushing our nicely  BUT it has NOT come out of this preflowering stage yet. It grew sets of three's for the longest time and is now growing sets of 5's. *
*This should indicate that it is finally starting to revert back.*
*Or does it?*

*Any comments or suggestions. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*since they made the changes to the site I can hardly get on the site and when I do I can't get anywhere. *
*I'm making some more hash. *


----------



## w0bi (Jul 15, 2008)

SERVER IS BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY!#% SHIT Im' busy trying to get to the [email protected]#% ARG hi lacy


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*I know...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 16, 2008)

*I finally got on and now I'm sleepy....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Me too but I am way too excited to sleep.*
*Guess what??*

*I finally did it. I made some real kickass hashish.*
*It is the bomb and I didn't spill it or anything. *


tipsgnob said:


> *I finally got on and now I'm sleepy....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *since they made the changes to the site I can hardly get on the site and when I do I can't get anywhere. *
> *I'm making some more hash. *





w0bi said:


> SERVER IS BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY!#% SHIT Im' busy trying to get to the [email protected]#% ARG hi lacy





tipsgnob said:


> *I finally got on and now I'm sleepy....*



*I made a coffee between page changes... whats worse is I typed out some long post then when I hit submit it goes to "server prob. loose everything... *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Yeah me too twisty. *
*I was making my hash, while there was a thunderstorm which turned to ice balls (hail) ...really loud*
*I'd finally get on to post pics and have them all ready to download and bammmmm...'server busy'  and I'm on dial up....but I still had a really good time last night *

*ummm hummm....*


Twistyman said:


> *I made a coffee between page changes... whats worse is I tpyed out some long post then when I hit submit it goes to "server prob. loose everything... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah me too twisty. *
> *I was making my hash, while there was a thunderstorm which turned to ice balls (hail) ...really loud*
> *I'd finally get on to post pics and have them all ready to download and bammmmm...'server busy'  and I'm on dial up....but I still had a really good time last night *
> 
> *ummm hummm....*


*I broke down this morning and went to hi speed..it helped a bunch.....
Yesterday CannaSeur popped in to take some pics for me and he had some Jack Herrer hash...man was that good... Boy I'd freak about hail with my plants outside.... stupid weather... I swear to god we've only had about 20 days of just sun in 2 months...
*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Me too but I am way too excited to sleep.*
> *Guess what??*
> 
> *I finally did it. I made some real kickass hashish.*
> *It is the bomb and I didn't spill it or anything. *


SWEET PICTURES?! lol i wanna see that shit, i wish u could smoke some wit me  lmfao  +rep when i CAN give u more! 



Twistyman said:


> *I made a coffee between page changes... whats worse is I typed out some long post then when I hit submit it goes to "server prob. loose everything... *


haha I fucking watched movies inbetween loads.. O.O soo annoying it was.



Twistyman said:


> *I broke down this morning and went to hi speed..it helped a bunch.....
> Yesterday CannaSeur popped in to take some pics for me and he had some Jack Herrer hash...man was that good... Boy I'd freak about hail with my plants outside.... stupid weather... I swear to god we've only had about 20 days of just sun in 2 months...
> *


Fucking rocks i'd love me some jack herrer twisty ! LOL lucky. The weather here has been shitty, really HOTT about 90 all day long up till 3-4 where it'd drop to 80ish maybe lower after the down pours of rain from the coast.  I think everyday is 60 + percent chance of rain!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oh you.  I'm jealous. (pout) *


Twistyman said:


> *I broke down this morning and went to hi speed..it helped a bunch.....*
> *Yesterday CannaSeur popped in to take some pics for me and he had some Jack Herrer hash... Oh you lucky bugger. I LOVE Jack.man was that good... Boy I'd freak about hail with my plants outside....mine were fine*
> 
> * stupid weather... I swear to god we've only had about 20 days of just sun in 2 months...*





w0bi said:


> SWEET PICTURES?! lol i wanna see that shit, i wish u could smoke some wit me  lmfao  +rep when i CAN give u more! *I have the pics in another thread w0bi.....*
> *Lacy's novice attempt at bubble hash...or sumthin like that. *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah me too twisty. *
> *I was making my hash, while there was a thunderstorm which turned to ice balls (hail) ...really loud*
> *I'd finally get on to post pics and have them all ready to download and bammmmm...'server busy'  and I'm on dial up....but I still had a really good time last night *
> 
> *ummm hummm....*


*you should have used the hail to make hash...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*I'd already made it and besides which.....I only want the best so didn't want any impurities in it. *


*cute tho*



tipsgnob said:


> *you should have used the hail to make hash...*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh you.  I'm jealous. (pout) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

........................


w0bi said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh you.  I'm jealous. (pout) *
> ...


----------



## w0bi (Jul 16, 2008)

I think ?  lol


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

..............yup


w0bi said:


> I think ?  lol


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*I was scared too*

*Here's some pics of the process.*



I'll have to look for that thread making this a mission LOL  anyway lolol Tru that i cant wait to try it out scared tho LOL , nice new hobby


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I was scared too*
> 
> *Here's some pics of the process.*
> 
> ...


I wanna see some of this hash


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*The 1st batch I made I just threw in male plants and fan leaves etc.*
*I DO NOT recommend this as it just tastes like crap. Plain an simple and if you are the least bit fussy this is just a waste of time.*

*Take the time to trim your nice goory buds and use those tiny leaves or some finely chopped bud.*

*Then you fill up the bubbleator wiht ice and water make sure it is cold enugh and add the material in the white zippered bag.*

*I put it on for about 10 minutes each time and repeated the entire process 4 times.*

*Each time around the water became a darker honey colour and smells liked a piece of heaven *

*I then drain the bubbleator through the bubble bags*
*red (220 on the inside)*
*blue (70 in the middle) and *
*Black (38 on the outside)*

*I try not to spill any but not a chance. I'll always spill some *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Then once I do this 3 or 4 times I let all the water drain out ...this may take a while but you should try and speed up the process as you may end up losing a bunch.*

*Then I take the bags, separate them and lay them on the floor individually so i can see what i have. *


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Then I scoop out the material out of each bag with an old credit card and place the stuff between 2 credit cards and press then again between the middle of a swiffer wet jet pad.*
*It absorbs the water without the hash sticking to it.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

kiss-ass*OMG! Ha. When did we get this one. I love it*

*Ok now that I'm totally distracted *

*Right.....you throw the stuff from the red bag out in the garbage. Some may want to use it for cooking but I don't as of yet.*

*Then the stuff from the last bags is the stuff you keep and each bag will be a different grade of hash. *

*Waaa laaa...it is very sticky etc but tastes great. *


----------



## w0bi (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank god i never went looking  kiss-ass HAH btw.. Shit looks fucking nasty!! But good as the same time, great job. You said all different grades, how strong was the weakest?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*LMAO!!!*

*Thanks w0bi....lol*

*So are you calling me a kiss ass or you wanna kiss mine?*


w0bi said:


> Thank god i never went looking  kiss-ass HAH btw.. Shit looks fucking nasty!! But good as the same time, great job. You said all different grades, how strong was the weakest?


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Way to go lacy.... Every time will be better....I'm going to have to try that......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 16, 2008)

*lacy...hashmaster............*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Thanks twisty. It does get better each time. Especially if you do it on your own*
*You know what they say...practice makes perfect*



Twistyman said:


> *Way to go lacy.... Every time will be better....I'm going to have to try that......*





tipsgnob said:


> *lacy...hashmaster............*


*oh you *


----------



## w0bi (Jul 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO!!!*
> 
> *Thanks w0bi....lol*
> 
> *So are you calling me a kiss ass or you wanna kiss mine?*


LOL you kno what?! I didnt even notice what the ICON was doing lmfao.. but now that you ask  teehee . What kinda high you get from the different grades Lacy?


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 18, 2008)

lacyy, thank you for the help with the cfl lights, lots apreciated, my grow has offically started 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/91380-very-first-cupboard-grow-lots.html#post1071423


----------



## w0bi (Jul 18, 2008)

Tru that brotha


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 18, 2008)

hi lacy hows it going.
great to still see you around.
we just got back from turkey , now im back and the weather is rubbish want to go back.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*You didn't? Geez. I can't not notice what the icon is doing *
*I LOVE that icon.kiss-ass*


w0bi said:


> LOL you kno what?! I didnt even notice what the ICON was doing lmfao.. but now that you ask  teehee . What kinda high you get from the different grades Lacy?


*ok the stuff in the inside bag, which a red one for me, is garbage. The stuff in the middle bag and outter bag is good stuff BUT that depends on the material you use.*

*Its kind of like cooking or baking. If you stuff with lower grade ingredients then you end up with an inferior product. *



mikeeees said:


> lacyy, thank you for the help with the cfl lights, lots apreciated, my grow has offically started *Thats awesome.*
> *Congratulations. I think they have a forum just for cfls. You should browse through the site and check it out. *
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/91380-very-first-cupboard-grow-lots.html#post1071423





crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy hows it going.*Hi crazy.*
> great to still see you around.*You too buddy. *
> we just got back from turkey , now im back and the weather is rubbish want to go back.


*rubbish!!!!oh thats limey for sure.*
*I saw someone get called a blithering idiot last week. *
*LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Thats harsh.  NOT!*
*I thought it was hilarious. *

*Turkey. Very nice. I have heard from several people who are world travellers that turkey is one of the nicest places to visit.*
*Do you have any interesting pics that you would like to share?*

*How long did you stay?*

*We are going away in a few days also. *
*take care crazy*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*that's funny to hear you call someone crazy...lol*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice hash! 

Ive been wanting to buy a bubbleator (I cant spell right now) 

Have you tried any other methods how much better do you think it is than the others you've tried? 

I wanna know if its worth the investment.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Yeah I know*
*It felt really weird ragging on someone about being creepy.*
*It reminding me of that saying about the kettle calling the pot black or whatever. *



tipsgnob said:


> *that's funny to hear you call someone crazy...lol*





nowstopwhining said:


> Nice hash! *Thanks *
> 
> Ive been wanting to buy a bubbleator (I cant spell right now) *thats correct*
> 
> ...


*Absolutely and then some.*
*get it*
*get it*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*how much did you end up with...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*LOTSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*no maybe 1/2 ounce at most.*


tipsgnob said:


> *how much did you end up with...*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Wow ...................*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*OMG crazy. Those pics are gorgeous. Oh the scenery and the water is beautiful and I would love to swim in that pool *
*Look at the coloour of the water. Oh droool *

*Hey crazy. You are a handsome dude*
*Thanks so much for sharing.*
*As usual, always a pleasure.*

*Wow*

*You just totally freaked me out. I didn't have a set image of what you looked like BUT I certainly didn't expect this. *
*wow.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*check out the bod on the dude.*
*wow. you're hot!*

*Ok I think I must have had some kind of a preconceived image of you but it sure wasn't this.*

*I pictured you to be a short older man in his late 50's *
*who loves gardening and always looks down at the ground*

*Don' task me why I thought that but I did.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *rubbish!!!!oh thats limey for sure.*
> *I saw someone get called a blithering idiot last week. *
> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Thats harsh.  NOT!*
> *I thought it was hilarious. *
> ...


----------



## happykush77 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good Luck... may the force be with you !!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 19, 2008)

good luck to you also.

sorry for hijacking your thread lacy.
i know you aksed for pics, but i think i sent too many.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

what pictures??


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

.............................


Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *rubbish!!!!oh thats limey for sure.*
> ...


----------



## w0bi (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn lacy, what do u think I look like ? haha LOL i'm curious since crazy is a 50 yr old gardener ? Lmfao OR so you thought .


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*I know So I'm not great at judging what people look like but who really does. *

*I don't know what you look like and you don't know what I look like either.*

*It kind of makes it more interesting.*

*I think you look like some punk rocker wif orange spiked hair and a ring nose.*






*Not really but thats funny*


w0bi said:


> Damn lacy, what do u think I look like ? haha LOL i'm curious since crazy is a 50 yr old gardener ? Lmfao OR so you thought .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*I think I'm a lesbian....*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*thats ok wif me*
*Can I take advantage of you then?*


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I'm a lesbian....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*that does not mean I'm easy.........*


----------



## bigbong1411 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *When people get too close to me I literally get all choked up and can't breathe properly, my heart races and I start to hyperventilate. *
> 
> 
> **


I found your grow journal a little late. You may already know this, but in case you don't, Inderal is a very good medication when it comes to that sort of thing. It's a beta blocker and works by stopping that massive amount of Adrenaline from being produced, so your 'fight-or-flight' response doesn't kick in, you don't start sweating uncontrollably, your chest doesn't tighten and your throat doesn't close to the point of making you choke. However, it doesn't help with emotionally relaxing you, like a benzodiazepine such as Xanax or Ativan might or some good weed.

Here's a link to some more info about it... 
Beta Blockers and Performance Anxiety

Your grow journal kicks a$$ by the way!


----------



## bigbong1411 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would have pm'ed you about all that, but I don't know how, sorry.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Oh I'll make you easy *


tipsgnob said:


> *that does not mean I'm easy.........*





bigbong1411 said:


> I found your grow journal a little late. You may already know this, but in case you don't, Inderal is a very good medication when it comes to that sort of thing. It's a beta blocker and works by stopping that massive amount of Adrenaline from being produced, so your 'fight-or-fight' response doesn't kick in,*Really? My fight or flight response is on high alert *
> *Its out of this world and always seems to take me by surprise. Even sudden noises and I let out the higher loudest screech ever. Its terrible. I thank you kindly for the info and will certainly keep note of it but as of 2 weeks ago or so I went off ALL me meds cold turkey.*
> 
> *Thats one thing that i have never found, is something to settle the panic down some. I always seem to be on the edge of panic mode and it becomes so exhausted but I can't help it*
> ...


*Yeah I know.....thanks *



bigbong1411 said:


> I would have pm'ed you about all that, but I don't know how, sorry.


*Thanks but I don't handle being pm'ed too well. *
*Its usually turned off.*

*thanks all the same...that was very thoughtful.*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I know So I'm not great at judging what people look like but who really does. *
> 
> *I don't know what you look like and you don't know what I look like either.*
> 
> ...



Lol u had me going there for a second haha, oh boy . LOL I kinda kno what half ur face looks like . .


----------



## Lacy (Jul 19, 2008)

*the rest of me is REALLY scary. *


*you'd have nightmares*




**








w0bi said:


> Lol u had me going there for a second haha, oh boy . LOL I kinda kno what half ur face looks like . .


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2008)

you people are gross! this is a sex site not a weed growing site


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

*I made some really sexy hash*
*Geez...can't we miss the two.*


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 20, 2008)

glad to hear your hash was good.
how is your outdoor grow doing?.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Morning Lacy......... *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 20, 2008)

lacy you arnt scarey.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hiya crazy. I am going away on vacation so I really cannot talk about that *


crazy-mental said:


> glad to hear your hash was good.
> how is your outdoor grow doing?.





Twistyman said:


> *Morning Lacy......... *


*Morning twisty DUDE!!! Hey twisty ..where is jimmy spazzzzzzzz*



crazy-mental said:


> lacy you arnt scarey.


*I'm not?*
*Someone here told me I was VERY scary*
*Hurt my feelingsand I got LOTS of them*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 20, 2008)

*Good Morning Lacy! I've been really busy lately it seems, so haven't been online much. I was in Toronto the other day and was smoking some Chronic X Haze from the club. Good enough weed but no way as nice tasting or looking as my Chronic. I was a little disappointed ,I was expecting more. Have you found this to be the case? I think I'll only ever use them for clones, I can do better job of growing than them. (Pat's self on back!) Have as a good a time as you can on your trip too.*
*Later Gator!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> lacy you arnt scarey.


*I just looked in the mirror....thats scary.... *


Lacy said:


> *Morning twisty DUDE!!! Hey twisty ..where is jimmy spazzzzzzzz*
> 
> _He went that a way...Jimmyspaz...King of the drive by posting....._
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

..............................


jimmyspaz said:


> *Good Morning Lacy! JImmyI've been really busy lately it seems, so haven't been online much. I was in Toronto the other day and was smoking some Chronic X Haze from the club.Ummmmm Good enough weed but no way as nice tasting or looking as my Chronic. I was a little disappointed ,I was expecting more. Have you found this to be the case? *Yes,  Absolutely. I was so excited to get my mm weed from the club but I have to say that my weed is better by far. And MY hash is WAYYYYY better than theirs by far
> 
> The only thing I wasn't disappointed with is the Jack Herer strain i got for fibromyalgia and panic disorder. That really does work well tastes great and is a sativa strain so not something I would have grown this time around. It was all worth it for me just to get my mm card and just a couple of days ago I went in to see my gp for an emergency visit and I decided to ask about the disclaimer form for the MMAR and this time without hesitation he said to bring it in and he would look it over I'm actually getting somewhere Jimmy.
> 
> ...


*Later Jimmy. Thansk so much for stopping by and saying hi, I was getitng a bit worried about you. *



Twistyman said:


> *I just looked in the mirror....thats scary.... *
> 
> 
> Lacy said:
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 20, 2008)

hi jimmy spaz
hows it going?.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Good to hear about your GP.... It sounds like a case of, CYA (cover your ass), but now that you're recognized by the gov...he's safe to go to next level.... Just remember that in any future communications with the Gov. make sure to stress the fact that going to TO for supplies is a major problem..I spoke to someone with a permit and he said it's easier to get it if the Gov. realizes that you're the tpye that doesn't venture out much....If you're out & about you can sell, (from their point of view...... great news...1 more step hurtled.........*


----------



## happygrits (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Lacy
When & where are you going on vacation? Have a great time use your new legal medicine & enjoy!!!! I am relaxing now my parents have my son. yeah we get a break but we miss too. Its all good


----------



## w0bi (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi lacy kiss-ass


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

............................


Twistyman said:


> *Good to hear about your GP.... It sounds like a case of, CYA (cover your ass), but now that you're recognized by the gov...he's safe to go to next level.... you think? I hope so Just remember that in any future communications with the Gov. make sure to stress the fact that going to TO for supplies is a major problem..it is a MAJOR problem but I can get it delivered to me. The government knows this.I spoke to someone with a permit and he said it's easier to get it if the Gov. realizes that you're the tpye that doesn't venture out much...I am so not out and about at all. Going down to TO is not a thing I plan on ever doing again so I HAVE to get my MMAR card so I can legally grow. I should already have my card with the disorders that I have but because of all the beurocracy BS it just5 ain't happening yetIf you're out & about you can sell, (from their point of view...... great news...1 more step hurtled.........*


*I've never personally sold any of my weed. When I harvest I share with the few friends I have who toke and get it away.*
*I would like to grow for the compassion clubs in the near future but I am not going to offer that info.*
*I think I will get it because I have some big wigs keeping track of my progress.*



happygrits said:


> Hey Lacy
> When & where are you going on vacation? *I'm traveling out east across canada and we are planning on leaving this thursday morning*
> *I have so much to do and I cut my finger real bad last night. There's a big chunk hanging by a thread and I'm not sure whether to cut it off or not. It keeps bleeding and then scabs over underneath this piece of skin*
> *Ouch. It hurts*Have a great time use your new legal medicine & enjoy!!!! I am relaxing now my parents have my son. yeah we get a break but we miss too. Its all good


*Its always nice to get a change or scenery. I'm excited but starting to worry *
*I think I am going to go through major riu withdrawls*



w0bi said:


> Hi lacy kiss-ass


 


*I notice you like that one too huh?*



*LMAO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ............................*I've never personally sold any of my weed. When I harvest I share with the few friends I have who toke and get it away.*
> *I would like to grow for the compassion clubs in the near future but I am not going to offer that info.*
> *I think I will get it because I have some big wigs keeping track of my progress. That could be the ticket..if you get the backing of the compassion club..... that might make it easier.....*​
> *Its always nice to get a change or scenery. I'm excited but starting to worry *
> ...


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

Kant said:


> well the idea is, plants in the veg stage use much more of the blue spectrum of light. MH puts out primarily blue spectrum light so plants can more efficiently use the light. HPS lights put out primarily red spectrum which is used more efficiently by flowering plants. plants can thrive under both lgiht but it really comes down to how much of the light can plants use.
> 
> when people use 1 light the entire they choose hps because the plants spend more time in flowering so the most benefit would come from an hps light.


I like vegging with HPS bevause it makes for a thicker stalk. I normally purchase them with a little blu tint as that in the enhanced... You might like it.


----------



## w0bi (Jul 21, 2008)

def like it lol


----------



## edux10 (Jul 21, 2008)

nice.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > ............................*I've never personally sold any of my weed. When I harvest I share with the few friends I have who toke and get it away.*
> ...


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *I veg in MH because I veg for longer than I flower. It does put out more blue but it depends on the bulb you use.*
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't find any pics anywhere.... how are you doin?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

...................................


SumDumGuy said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you go for a nice mature crop.*yes of course I do. i'm not into flowering babies I normally veg for 3 months indoors*I normally veg indoors for 3months prior to switch. I used to do 30days but the potency is nearly incomparable with that of one vegged longer. Good to see other people use that practice. I use the Hortilux SuperHPS(en).*I use a sunmaster warm delux* Gives me all the blue I need while keeping a good enough distance between the internodes. Also helps in producing indoor stalks the thickness of your wrist.
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

cool... you seem like a nice level headed person. It has been nice to make an acquaintance. Hope all is well, and happiness ensues.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

*say what? Me level headed.?*
*yeah you're definitely new here.*

*Nice to meet you also. *


theloadeddragon said:


> cool... you seem like a nice level headed person. It has been nice to make an acquaintance. Hope all is well, and happiness ensues.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Here are some pictures of my outdoor plants from plast year.*
*I have no pics on my camera or on my computer at this moment.*

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/26688-lacys-outdoor-grow-2.html


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > GET OUT..
> ...


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ...................................
> 
> 
> SumDumGuy said:
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

gorgeous, thanks! I can't wait to watch your next project blossom!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

maybe not level headed, if you say so... but at least a decent person (which are too few and far between!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 21, 2008)

*hashmaster lacy greenthumb......*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

*oh cool .*
*you gave me your 420th post *


tipsgnob said:


> *hashmaster lacy greenthumb......*


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lacy I hope you saved those pics to disc or something, Id be depressed if I deleted my entire family album.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > Twistyman said:
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 21, 2008)

*nah I just chucked 'em all *

*No I saved them to many desks and they have been labelled and put away.*
*It was bittersweet as I have so many pictures of my shepherd*
*ouch!*


blackcoupe01 said:


> Lacy I hope you saved those pics to disc or something, Id be depressed if I deleted my entire family album.


*thanks for the heads up though.*
*That would be something I'd do*
*Luckily I have a hubby who steps in from time to time*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 22, 2008)

ello Lacy chick!!! puff puff pass>>>>>


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ello Lacy chick!!! puff puff pass>>>>>


*Morning .... *jumps up & steals a toke*........thanks.....*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 22, 2008)

morning mate! ur wellcome


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

I heard there was a wake and bake.... Thought i smelled something!
Man thats not bad.!!! Oh! Here ya go che"


----------



## Lacy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hello cheetah!*
*p-r-r-r-r *


cheetah2007 said:


> ello Lacy chick!!! puff puff pass>>>>>





Twistyman said:


> *Morning .... *jumps up & steals a toke*........thanks.....*


*hey*



cheetah2007 said:


> morning mate! ur wellcome


*jumps up and grabs a toke too*



B. THC R+D said:


> I heard there was a wake and bake.... Thought i smelled something!
> Man thats not bad.!!! Oh! Here ya go che"


*we are having a going away party*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 22, 2008)

kiss-ass I'm lost.. -|


----------



## Lacy (Jul 22, 2008)

*thats ok. I found you *


w0bi said:


> kiss-ass I'm lost.. -|


----------



## Lacy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Looks like you came pre-wasted to da party*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 22, 2008)

*theres a party??*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thats ok. I found you *


thank you, i was starting to get worried. 




Lacy said:


> *Looks like you came pre-wasted to da party*


who me?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 23, 2008)

*yep. Figues you'd be late for it. Now where's my hostess gift? *


tipsgnob said:


> *theres a party??*





w0bi said:


> thank you, i was starting to get worried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cheeky thing isn't he?*

**


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

here u go Lacy. a bouquet for ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow you did not get mutch sleep..i-c


----------



## Lacy (Jul 23, 2008)

*OMG flowers!!!!! I LOVE flowers. *
*Lacy's all choked up.*
*aww cheetah.  I'm starting to think you know a thing or two about women *


cheetah2007 said:


> here u go Lacy. a bouquet for ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jul 23, 2008)

*dude. I'm bi-polar...I don't sleep much unless I am in a depression*


da plantDOC said:


> Wow you did not get mutch sleep..i-c


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *dude. I'm bi-polar...I don't sleep much unless I am in a depression*


 WOW YOU SOUND LIKE ME..AM ALL WAY'S depressed..and some people just dont get how..mutch it suck's..i dont even like to leave some time's..
da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG flowers!!!!! I LOVE flowers. *
> *Lacy's all choked up.*
> *aww cheetah.  I'm starting to think you know a thing or two about women *


hmmm...u can bet i kno sumfin about women


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

hope you don't mind that I post these links here.... I will delete them if you want...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92280-m-s-s-e-s.html
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92731-free-pot-medical-patients.html


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 23, 2008)

*Have a nice trip Lacykins, If you don't see this b4 you go I'll talk to you when you're back. Ciao!!*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Yes but I'm not usually depressed. I am usually on the opposite side of the pole When and if I am depressed it often lasts for years and it is beyond depression...its total despair*


da plantDOC said:


> WOW YOU SOUND LIKE ME..AM ALL WAY'S depressed..and some people just dont get how..mutch it suck's..i dont even like to leave some time's..
> da plantDOC





cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm...u can bet i kno sumfin about women


*yep...so I see *



theloadeddragon said:


> hope you don't mind that I post these links here.... I will delete them if you want...
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92280-m-s-s-e-s.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92731-free-pot-medical-patients.html*Hey*


*Hey. Not a problem. I don't mind anyone posting anything on any of my threads. Actually that was VERY cool. Thanks. Hey laplant. There you go for future reference. Thats awesome.*



jimmyspaz said:


> *Have a nice trip Lacykins, If you don't see this b4 you go I'll talk to you when you're back. Ciao!!*


*Thanks so much Jimmy spazzzzzzzzzzz. *
*I don't leave 'til tomorrow morning but yes I might not see you again. Thanks. I am gonna miss all of you so very much. *

*I just dropped my girls off at the groomers. They are gonna be pretty doggies for their daddy*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 23, 2008)

*Glad to have caught you b4 you are off. I thought it was Thurs,today but it isn't is it? Keep cool Lacykins!!*


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

SO you all packed and ready to leave...i wish you and the hubby good luck and drive safely...your going to have a realy good time...it's going to be nice to get away..
da plantDOC


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 23, 2008)

*hey dudette...I don't know if your lurking out there somewhere or not...your thing always says your offline...have a good, safe trip and don't give hubby to hard of a time....remember.."mellow".........*


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 25, 2008)

Just dropping in to say HI! Looks like all is well in Lacy Land.....


----------



## Lacy (Jul 27, 2008)

*OMG guys. I am now in truro Nova scotia and have been having a fabulous time.*
*The drive down was fabulous but it rained the entire time except for yesterday.*
*We also stopped at edmunston for the night.*
*Right now we are at willows bend motel and it is really nice. We just sat down for a complimentary breakfast and they have a heated pool and whirl pool. *
*We are having a really good time and even my cat is getting along great with my mom. I was very worried about that but my mom is spending time playing ball etc with smokey so the cat is happy. I think maybe even liking it better since there is no competition with the dogs.*

*Anyway hubby is sitting by himself at the breaskfast table....but I justy wanted to see if I can log in and say hello and that I miss you all so very much.*

*Take care*

*Lacy*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG guys. I am now in truro Nova scotia and have been having a fabulous time.*
> *The drive down was fabulous but it rained the entire time except for yesterday.*
> *We also stopped at edmunston for the night.*
> *Right now we are at willows bend motel and it is really nice. We just sat down for a complimentary breakfast and they have a heated pool and whirl pool. *
> ...


Hey I guess you have left then eh? lol Enjoy your trip.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

cool lacy am glad that you are haveing a good time...you and the hubby deserve it...so injoy the rest of your tripp and take it easy on your hubby..this is his va-k..so have a safe trip and all of your friend's will be hear at rollitup when you get back!!! will see you when you get back to town...
da plantDOC


----------



## w0bi (Jul 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG guys. I am now in truro Nova scotia and have been having a fabulous time.*
> *The drive down was fabulous but it rained the entire time except for yesterday.*
> *We also stopped at edmunston for the night.*
> *Right now we are at willows bend motel and it is really nice. We just sat down for a complimentary breakfast and they have a heated pool and whirl pool. *
> ...


Haha always sneaking away to RIU,i'm glad tho! HAPPY TO hear from ya. AWESOME UR having a good time! CANT wait to see ya back. Just for u.. kiss-ass


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 27, 2008)

are you driving round cannada?.
anyway where ever you are hope you have a great time.
and mum and cat.
did you take your dogs?.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hi Lacy...I just got back from standing on side of road waving........ Did you drive through Plaster Rock..thats a hell of a lot of woods...It's really nice on the east coast, plus the people are really friendly.... I went to Richibuctu NB on my last visit... you enjoy yourself.................... we'll hold down the fort... 
* *till you're back...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*hey lacy...if you run into ricky, julian and bubbles tell them high for me.....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey lacy...if you run into ricky, julian and bubbles tell them high for me.....*


*I'm pretty sure that Sunnyvale is in the Dartmouth area. At least that's where Ricky went to school for his grade ten,and I saw them at the courthouse there at least once.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*best show on tv...I wish it would come back...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *best show on tv...I wish it would come back...*


*Send e-mails to www.showcase.ca and you might help put on another season.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*did that....thanks jimmy*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jul 28, 2008)

hope you are having fun Lacy, cant wait to see pics


----------



## Lacy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hey guys. High speed is awesome. We are in NFLD Canada and the drive was incredible. We saw so much and had such a good time. I didn't even have a panic attack until we got to the ferry. Then I had two.*

*One when we dropped our dogs off at the kennel. We had planned on keeping them in the car but at the last moment I found out there was a kennel and decided to put them in there. It was not a good decision at all. Hubby is often commenting that most of the time I see things through rose-coloured glasses. Yep I sure do. My visions of a dog kennel were those of my dogs been looked after, as far as food and company. That was FAR from the truth. It was some dingy, dirty, smelly, dismal kennel and it was torture leaving them there. THAT by far, was the most difficult part of the trip so far. HUbby said I was probably expecting them to be watching doggy movies and chewing dongo bones all day long. well yeahhhhhhhh*
*Then I came upstairs and when I saw I the people that had loaded on the boat I started trippin.  Too much excited energy but I was sooo glad happy made a room reservation. That totally saved my ass. *

*Later on when we decided to go out to eat, the line up divided and hubby went another way. I was left standing in a line where this HUGE  dude. And I mean H-U-G-E!!!!! This dude had to be 6'8" and 350 to 400 pounds. He had a bald head and looked scary as ever. (tattoes everywhere)*
* I could feel myself start shaking and I could feel the dudes eyes on me noticing me shaking All of a sudden I felt the colour drain from me and hubby noticed and came over. By then I was in complete tears and people were staring FUCK!!! I had when this happens.*

*Then we went back to the cabin and I was sick.*
*Damn. I don't like ferry's. Not to confuse them with gay people.*

*Then when they announced that we would be arriving in half an hour and to wait until the boat has stopped to retrieve pets. Yeah right Like that is gonna happen. I got my doggies right away and got all kinds of dirty looks until I brought my two babies out. Then everybody LOVED them.  I missed them so very much. 6 hours of no dogs? Brutal I tell you. *
*My hubby called me a drama queen on the trip.*
*I don't know why*

*Right now I am in the living room at the inlaws. So far so good. We went to visit the gandmother yesterday and had a room full.  Hubby's parents said they had never, ever seen that happen there. Apparently there has never been more than a few people at a time there but within 10 minutes the 'old folks' home was packed.*
*Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Almost a panic attack BUT I managaed to get out in time.*
*It was either the dogs that brought all the attention or my laughing.  I gotta stop laughing all the time*



da plantDOC said:


> SO you all packed and ready to leave...i wish you and the hubby good luck and drive safely...your going to have a realy good time...it's going to be nice to get away..
> da plantDOC


*it is nice getting away.*



tipsgnob said:


> *hey dudette...I don't know if your lurking out there somewhere or not...your thing always says your offline...have a good, safe trip and don't give hubby to hard of a time....remember.."mellow".........*


*MOI lurking???*
*never!!!!!!!!!!!! It always says I'm offline cause I am doof*
*I'm on h-o-l-i-d-a-y....hug*



daddychrisg said:


> Just dropping in to say HI! Looks like all is well in Lacy Land.....


*lol..Lacy Land...I like that.*



Chiceh said:


> Hey I guess you have left then eh? lol Enjoy your trip.


*Ehhh??? yes ma'me*



da plantDOC said:


> cool lacy am glad that you are haveing a good time...you and the hubby deserve it...so injoy the rest of your tripp and take it easy on your hubby..this is his va-k..so have a safe trip and all of your friend's will be hear at rollitup when you get back!!! will see you when you get back to town...
> da plantDOC


*take it easy on hubby?.....lol*
*yeaH OK*



w0bi said:


> Haha always sneaking away to RIU,i'm glad tho! HAPPY TO hear from ya. AWESOME UR having a good time! CANT wait to see ya back. Just for u.. kiss-ass


*Yo woBi. *

*ha.*



crazy-mental said:


> are you driving round cannada?.
> anyway where ever you are hope you have a great time.
> and mum and cat.
> did you take your dogs?.


*Did I take my dogs????????????????????????? *

*MAN!!!!!!!! THAT question I so did not expect from you. *

*Well DUH!!! would you leave your kids at home for a 'family' vacation? OF COURSE we brought the dogs. I almost find that insulting. but its you crazy so I will easy on ya.....*



Twistyman said:


> *Hi Lacy...I just got back from standing on side of road waving........ Did you drive through Plaster Rock..thats a hell of a lot of woods...It's really nice on the east coast, plus the people are really friendly.... I went to Richibuctu NB on my last visit... you enjoy yourself.................... we'll hold down the fort... *
> *till you're back...*


*Twisty dude. I sat there and looked for you but it was dark and I couldn't see you. *
*BUT I do have a pet peeve with your province. Ok I know you didn't personally make the rules over there but ..........*

*why is it that the rest of Canada has everything in two languages for YOUR convenience. But you go into your province and everything is in french only. WTF!!!!!!!! I was trying very hard to reserve my comments BUT twisty dude.....what is with you guys????*
*Most of you treat the rest of us canadians like we have no right in 'your' province.  Its not the 1st time I have experienced this either so it isn't all just 'in my head.'*
*BUT I do love ya twisty dude. kiss-ass.........lol......*



tipsgnob said:


> *hey lacy...if you run into ricky, julian and bubbles tell them high for me.....*


*Oh it figured you'd be a trailer trash fan ha. Hubby LOVES that show. I think most guys do*



jimmyspaz said:


> *I'm pretty sure that Sunnyvale is in the Dartmouth area. At least that's where Ricky went to school for his grade ten,and I saw them at the courthouse there at least once.*


*oh cool.*



kayasgarden said:


> hope you are having fun Lacy, cant wait to see pics


 
*Kaya gurl. I haven't seen you in ages. How the heck are you and how is farm life? There is a rooster here that does that cock -a doodle doo thing every morning .....I like it cause I am up at 4;30 every morning.*
*The inlaws aren't too impressed with that but I can't help it. I am as quiet as a possibly can be. *

*Gotta go back out for a puff.*
*Hey...the inlaws are real cool about the pot thing. I showed them my card and my dope and they were very appreciative of the fact that I told them. Well yeahhhh I'm not gonna be sneaking around like I am doing something wrong. If it is ok with the govenment then it damn well better be ok with everyone else........*
*especially the people who apparently know me. *

*Later guys.*

*I really miss you but I have to admit that I am having fun.*

*YESSS I have LOTSSSSSSS of pictures.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

heeeelooooo Lacy chick! hows u? big hug to u ofcourse!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2008)

> I could feel myself start shaking and I could feel the dudes eyes on me noticing me shaking All of a sudden I felt the colour drain from me and hubby noticed and came over. By then I was in complete tears and people were staring FUCK!!! I had when this happens.




Made me laugh till i had tears...... rofl ^^ i can just imagin... your like my mum... fucking funny how she tells story's... 



-------

I know i dont know you, neither do we ever talk but i thought i'd let you know u made me laugh so hard ^^

omg.... Peace Lacy  Glad your doggy's are a ok  ...... Glad you had a good time ^^ 

wihiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 31, 2008)

*Morning all ..

**Twisty dude. I sat there and looked for you but it was dark and I couldn't see you. *
*BUT I do have a pet peeve with your province. Ok I know you didn't personally make the rules over there but ..........*

*why is it that the rest of Canada has everything in two languages for YOUR convenience. But you go into your province and everything is in french only. WTF!!!!!!!! I was trying very hard to reserve my comments BUT twisty dude.....what is with you guys????*
*Most of you treat the rest of us canadians like we have no right in 'your' province.  Its not the 1st time I have experienced this either so it isn't all just 'in my head.'*
*BUT I do love ya twisty dude. kiss-ass.........lol.....*_
*Welcome to my world.. I speak French about 100% + read about 60%..and here all important papers like driver license..etc are in French unless you request them in English... fucking peppers (nicer word than "frogs") .. A lot of tourists get killed by not knowing what the road signs mean...
I'm glad that you made it over the bald dude "hump"...no,. not that.. ....... 
As for ferrys... the boat type.... the last time I went on one it was the OKA ferry...which consists of 1 tug & 1 barge.....so we're 1/2 way across and the F*&^%$g cable pulling us breaks......... now its twisty AHOY !!!! stupid peppers !!

When you coming back......... I've got to start changing the signs for you..
*_


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

*oh snap..you called me a doof....just wait till you get back...*


----------



## w0bi (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*hey guys. hows it going? *
*I'm finally getting settled in. *
*The inlaws are going away and the hubby is going to visit friends today so I have the entire house to myself. waaaaaaaa hoooooooooooooo I'm going to make a spagetti dinner today.*

*I is doing fine thanks cheetah.*
*How is you doing? Those flowers were lovely btw*



cheetah2007 said:


> heeeelooooo Lacy chick! hows u? big hug to u ofcourse!!!!





DWR said:


> Made me laugh till i had tears...... rofl ^^ i can just imagin... your like my mum... fucking funny how she tells story's... *yes I can go on a 'bit.'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hey. I'm not back. I only just got here. I am not going back until the 18th another 2 full weeks wif the inlawswhat was hubby thinking?*



Twistyman said:


> *Morning all ..*
> 
> *Twisty dude. I sat there and looked for you but it was dark and I couldn't see you. *
> *BUT I do have a pet peeve with your province. Ok I know you didn't personally make the rules over there but ..........*
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *oh snap..you called me a doof....just wait till you get back...*


*just wait 'til you get back????*
*why you got something for me????????? I can't wait.*



w0bi said:


> welcome back


GUYS!!!! I'm not back. I'm in NFLD. I just got here last tuesday and I'm at the inlawssss

welcome back indeeddon't you guys read?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> I is doing fine thanks cheetah.</i></b>
> <b><i>How is you doing? Those flowers were lovely btw


u deserve lovely flowers girl!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*well yeahhhh*
*that cheetah..... no wonder I am always pur-r-r-ring when you are around*


cheetah2007 said:


> u deserve lovely flowers girl!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

hahahah... cheers...puff puff pass to lacy!  love ya girl!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Ummmm......feeling a good vibe going....*
*(puff puff) passes it back.*

*love ya to kitty cat*


cheetah2007 said:


> hahahah... cheers...puff puff pass to lacy!  love ya girl!


----------



## w0bi (Aug 1, 2008)

lmfao no i dont read! LOL kiss-ass


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hi Lacy, This buds for you! ! *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*that ok woBi.that just means you're a typical man.*
*its the pictures that catch your eye huh? kiss-ass*





w0bi said:


> lmfao no i dont read! LOL kiss-ass





jimmyspaz said:


> *Hi Lacy, This buds for you! ! *


 *Aww thanks Jimmy. I could actually use a friend attached to that joint.*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Jimmy spazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hi jimmy & Lacy, w0bi and cheetah... Waiting on some orange blossom........

*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi jimmy & Lacy, w0bi and cheetah... Waiting on some orange blossom........*


*"Look yonder comin',*
*Comin' down that railroad track,*
*I said,*
*Look yonder comin',*
*Comin' down that railroad track,*
*It's the oarnge blossom special,*
*Bringin' my baby back!"*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 2, 2008)

jus to tell ya guys and gals - I've noticed 2 pistols (lmao!) on one of mE sensi star clones  whooooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Look yonder comin',*
> *Comin' down that railroad track,*
> *I said,*
> *Look yonder comin',*
> ...


*Sing it dude......... *


----------



## w0bi (Aug 2, 2008)

Sup lacy!!  haha ya i like pictures. HAHA i read sometimes 


Hey twista ! Sup man?! Orange blossom woo! Lol 



Twistyman said:


> *Hi jimmy & Lacy, w0bi and cheetah... Waiting on some orange blossom........
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 2, 2008)

*lacy...how are the in-laws?.......*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhyO2kW4dRo


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

*How do ?? Boy we really need Lacy back for a Lacy thread....this holding down the fort sucks..... *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 3, 2008)

*ummmmmmmm...orange blossom*
*nice*te=Twistyman;1127707]*Hi jimmy & Lacy, w0bi and cheetah... Waiting on some orange blossom........*

[/quote]



jimmyspaz said:


> *"Look yonder comin',*
> *Comin' down that railroad track,*
> *I said,*
> *Look yonder comin',*
> ...


*where's this song from jimmy?*



cheetah2007 said:


> jus to tell ya guys and gals - I've noticed 2 pistols (lmao!) on one of mE sensi star clones  whooooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*awesome news cheetahhhhhhh. I will need to check it out*



Twistyman said:


> *Sing it dude......... *


*You find just the appropriate smiley's*
*so cuute!*



w0bi said:


> Sup lacy!!  haha ya i like pictures. HAHA i read sometimes *thought so*
> 
> 
> Hey twista ! Sup man?! Orange blossom woo! Lol





tipsgnob said:


> *lacy...how are the in-laws?.......*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhyO2kW4dRo


*holiday** from hell*



Twistyman said:


> *How do ?? Boy we really need Lacy back for a Lacy thread....this holding down the fort sucks..... *


*trust me...it sucks at this end too*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*AAAHHHHH !! there be newbies at the gates.......... man the walls........
*


----------



## w0bi (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning lacy, twisty how ya'll doing ?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 3, 2008)

*Orange Blossom Special;*
*Lyrics-Ervin Rouse*
*Music- Chubby Wise (Bill Monroe's Fiddler)*
*I learned it from a Johnny Cash recording, but it's a standard bluegrass song. Lot's of people have recorded it.*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 3, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Morning lacy, twisty how ya'll doing ?





jimmyspaz said:


> *Orange Blossom Special;*
> *Lyrics-Ervin Rouse*
> *Music- Chubby Wise (Bill Monroe's Fiddler)*
> *I learned it from a Johnny Cash recording, but it's a standard bluegrass song. Lot's of people have recorded it.*


*Howdy all...rain again..... *


----------



## w0bi (Aug 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Howdy all...rain again..... *


Ya i think my whole weeks rain forcast is. 40% 60% 60% 40% 40% 50% 50%  Whoa! I like rain tho


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

HEY lace what's going on today!!! how's to tripp comeing...da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Aug 4, 2008)

*I wish someone would have clued me in about the inlaw thing sooner.*
*I've never spent time living with them before. ...only a night or two....*
*We are leaving 8 days early and hubby parents are not pleased at all.*
*I'm in the dog house for sure. *

*Someone tell me this is normal and expected or something.*

*I am feeling really bad*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 4, 2008)

YA LACY dont feel bad you and the hubby shoud both be happy on your va-k...and if they are not happy then you cant change thare mind..so just injoy while your thare..and smile..you will be home soon so hang in thare...i would not lass that long and you did so good luck and get home soon...da plantDOC


----------



## BUBBASONSBACK (Aug 4, 2008)

theres a new bulb out that 600 HPS and 400 MH in one bulb producing an even 1000w of full spectrum but its still higher in the red spectrum and orange rather than the blues......... using the MH for veg is great and the HPS for flower your babys will be a choir singing to you "THANKS" good luck lacy and get some pics up once things are rolling


----------



## Lacy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Yes I agree plant DOC. We left last night to make our great escape and the car broke down. *
*I keep telling myself I have great pictures.*
*Its just that it is a LOT colder out here than expected. Its like 10 degrees and for med summer that is cold. We can't even camp. My little yorkie is constantly shaking. We had expected to be doing some camping along the3 way and while here but it is just way too cold. *
*Plus this vacation has cost us WAYY more than we can afford.*

*I am trying to shake the feeling of really missing home but I can't.*

*I'm truly home-sick*

*I miss my cat, my gardens, my bed*
*...and I miss plunking my ass in front of the computer and laughing my ass off. *

**


da plantDOC said:


> YA LACY dont feel bad you and the hubby shoud both be happy on your va-k...and if they are not happy then you cant change thare mind..so just injoy while your thare..and smile..you will be home soon so hang in thare...i would not lass that long and you did so good luck and get home soon...da plantDOC





BUBBASONSBACK said:


> theres a new bulb out that 600 HPS and 400 MH in one bulb producing an even 1000w of full spectrum but its still higher in the red spectrum and orange rather than the blues......... using the MH for veg is great and the HPS for flower your babys will be a choir singing to you "THANKS" good luck lacy and get some pics up once things are rolling


 
*thanks bubba*
*This journal was started last November so I have the light already but thanks.*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

mornin lacy chick! Mwah!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 5, 2008)

*awwww cheee tahhhhhh*

*I familiar purry face*

* Ok I am startin' to feel it now*

*thanks *


cheetah2007 said:


> mornin lacy chick! Mwah!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 5, 2008)

*going away sure makes you appreciate more*

*I won't ever get mad at anyone here ever again*














*yeah RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*and if you believe that one, you are crazier than me*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *going away sure makes you appreciate more*
> 
> *I won't ever get mad at anyone here ever again*
> 
> ...


 Hi lacy i dont know about that..you will not get mad agan on this site...some people are just fuck head's...but eneyway's i hope you do get home soon..i know how you feel i would love va-k but i just dont deal with leaveing my comefert zone...well i hope you get thrue this trip o.k..am rooting for ya ...da plantDOC...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Hi ............*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*I wrote a whole page and when I hit post....thats it !!! I give up.. 4 times in last couple of days...only to lose everything..yes I hit back..front ..stop.. all blows..
after this (if works), I'm only doing small posts...till I hear its fixed...enough crap.. Out of 5 different sites, this ones crashes all the time..the others don't even crash once during server changes, and updates, they just slow a bit... I don't get why only here ?????? 

*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah, it's a bit buggy last few weeks!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*A most sites theytell you of possible repairs.. I get that all problems and repairs are not always for seen..but to know what happens at different times would be nice.. 
I'm still waiting to find out why my password won't work, & why they gave me a # (I notified administration...Rollitup & fdd...and got 0)...I don't want, a FUCKING NUMBER..I want what I picked & what I can remember, without having to look it up... Guess its only been two months this Aug 6th.... since I was stuck in another province.... All the big supporters can eat shit and die...all you newbie gangsta' welcome..
*


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 5, 2008)

I like pollo asada.....yummm
with guacamole
fresh mango salsa, with 
habanero
creme de leche
and a side of black beans
with a large cup of ice cold horchata
oh yeah, Hi Lacy.....


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Good luck Lacy..*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

HEY LACY HOW'S THE TRIP GOING..are you still leaveing sooner then you exspected...well that will be nice to get home..to your everything...i love being home i think b-cuz ever senc's i got sick and i spend alot of time home...so take care and try to chill out a little...well am going to go pack da caa...so peace lace...
da plantDOC


----------



## happygrits (Aug 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I wish someone would have clued me in about the inlaw thing sooner.*
> *I've never spent time living with them before. ...only a night or two....*
> *We are leaving 8 days early and hubby parents are not pleased at all.*
> *I'm in the dog house for sure. *
> ...


 Please give details what the hell happened


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 8, 2008)

my wifes family hates me, I just smile and am all the nicer to them... hope that helps make sense of things... I know I am prolly gunna hate just about anyone that wants to be with my daughters.... don't trip, be happy with yourself for who you are and all will be as it should...


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2008)

*yeah I know.....I'll still get pissed off  but I am desperate at the time, almost to the point of kiss-assbut not quite there yet*


da plantDOC said:


> Hi lacy i dont know about that..you will not get mad agan on this site...some people are just fuck head's...but eneyway's i hope you do get home soon..i know how you feel i would love va-k but i just dont deal with leaveing my comefert zone...well i hope you get thrue this trip o.k..am rooting for ya ...da plantDOC...


*Wow...you really are a LOT like me. I don't like leaving the comfort of my own environment. There's nothing like home and if anything going away only brings about more gratitude for what is present already.*



Twistyman said:


> *Hi ............*


*Hi*

*testing testing?*



Twistyman said:


> *I wrote a whole page and when I hit post....thats it !!! I give up.. 4 times in last couple of days...only to lose everything..yes I hit back..front ..stop.. all blows..*
> *after this (if works), I'm only doing small posts...till I hear its fixed...enough crap.. Out of 5 different sites, this ones crashes all the time..the others don't even crash once during server changes, and updates, they just slow a bit... I don't get why only here ?????? *
> 
> *I've also written lengthy posts only for them to be lost but what can you do? *





cheetah2007 said:


> yeah, it's a bit buggy last few weeks!





Twistyman said:


> *A most sites theytell you of possible repairs.. I get that all problems and repairs are not always for seen..but to know what happens at different times would be nice.. *
> *I'm still waiting to find out why my password won't work, & why they gave me a # (I notified administration...Rollitup & fdd...and got 0)...I don't want, a FUCKING NUMBER..I want what I picked & what I can remember, without having to look it up... Guess its only been two months this Aug 6th.... since I was stuck in another province.... All the big supporters can eat shit and die...all you newbie gangsta' welcome..*





daddychrisg said:


> I like pollo asada.....yummm
> with guacamole
> fresh mango salsa, with
> habanero
> ...


*holy munchie snacks!!!*
*Are you mexican?  Or just like mexican food.*
*I LOVE mexican food. We used to have places called chi chi's here which served only mexican food but they went bankrupted or something.*

*Hi daddy CHRIS. How are you doing? Good I hope and yes I have some outdoor plants *



Twistyman said:


> *Good luck Lacy..*


*thanks twisty....I pulled through. *



da plantDOC said:


> HEY LACY HOW'S THE TRIP GOING..are you still leaveing sooner then you exspected...well that will be nice to get home..to your everything...i love being home i think b-cuz ever senc's i got sick and i spend alot of time home...so take care and try to chill out a little...well am going to go pack da caa...so peace lace...
> da plantDOC


*I LOVE my HOME!!!!! It is so good to be home finally. Its great. I only got 3 hours sleep last night but I was flying on meds as I am now. Bad Back!*



happygrits said:


> Please give details what the hell happened


*Oh seriously. You don't wanna know. The last time I saw the inlaws which was a little over a year ago, she was crying saying that it might be the last time she sees her son. I promised her that it wasn't going to be. That was a year ago. We planned this trip for a long time BUT I had no idea that we were going to be at the inlaws for 2 1/2 weeks.  Thats just too long.*

*The mother in law had a serious operation last april for an anorresium (sp) so the father in law was doing everything and I mean everything.*

*When I got there it was the first time she had made a cup of tea and showered for herself since before the operation and she didn't seem impressed. Hubby was taking up a lot of his father 's time and I guess i was supposed to take over the service. Well I am a very empathetic person but this was just too much. I didn't travel over 3,500 km just to kiss-ass my mother-in-law. As soon as I got there I was questioned about everything I had used. A cup, a glass, an open window etc etc....*
*It was a 'make yourself at home but don't for a second let me know that you are living here'. It was REAL uncomfortable and started to get annoying.*




theloadeddragon said:


> my wifes family hates me, I just smile and am all the nicer to them... hope that helps make sense of things... I know I am prolly gunna hate just about anyone that wants to be with my daughters.... don't trip, be happy with yourself for who you are and all will be as it should...


 *Do you know that in all this time that I have known this family I have not been able to do that BUT since my hubby was such a stand up man and supported me 100% without complaint, i had no problem smiling my ass off.*

*I can't put it into words but this trip really made me get out of my comfort zone in so many ways. Some of the ways were so needed.*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

WELL with that killer weed you smoke it shoud not be hard to smile..lol..lol.
well look at it like this your that mutch closer to be home on your computer..see ya soon lacy..well talk to you soon i shoud say...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

So are u finaly home, and in comfort!... Were's my update! Now now now! Lol you were missed! Its the only time ive seen this j' barely stand still! So if yur back. Lets kick it girl! Db.~tlb! 

puff puff puf...........pass! "had to fill up all the way"


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2008)

*I am on my computer.*
*I am HOME sweeeettttttt HOME!!!*


da plantDOC said:


> WELL with that killer weed you smoke it shoud not be hard to smile..*yep yep yep*
> well look at it like this your that mutch closer to be home on your computer..see ya soon lacy..well talk to you soon i shoud say...da plantDOC


*for sure*



B. THC R+D said:


> So are u finaly home, and in comfort!... Were's my update! Now now now! Lol you were missed! Its the only time ive seen this j' barely stand still! So if yur back. Lets kick it girl! Db.~tlb!
> 
> puff puff puf...........pass! "had to fill up all the way"


*well yeah. I have lots of pics that i am currently sorting through. I will add the link here so you can see what i have downloaded so far. There are a LOT more pics to come. *

*thanks guys fopr making me feel at home *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/97742-lacys-trippin.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 9, 2008)

see any herbs growin on your trip? I always keep eyes peeled for pretty little crops... lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 9, 2008)

*Wherever you ramble,*
*Wherever you roam,*
*Stay happy and healthy.*
*And glad to come home.*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2008)

*No I don't even look. What am I going to do if I find some?*
*So I just don't go there. Besides which, I have way more than enough. *


theloadeddragon said:


> see any herbs growin on your trip? I always keep eyes peeled for pretty little crops... lol





jimmyspaz said:


> *Wherever you ramble,*
> *Wherever you roam,*
> *Stay happy and healthy.*
> *And glad to come home.*


*There are no words to express how it feels to be home.*

*Thanks Jimmy. *


----------



## w0bi (Aug 10, 2008)

well SHIT! welcome the fuck back LACY! woooooo !#% I almost gave up hope that you were ever coming back :'( *bows down* kiss-ass


----------



## Lacy (Aug 10, 2008)

*thanks wobi. Its sure good to be back. We came back 8 days early but I am glad that my hubby got to see his grandmother and his fmaily and friends.*

*Home sweet home yes indeed. LOVE it. *


w0bi said:


> well SHIT! welcome the fuck back LACY! woooooo !#% I almost gave up hope that you were ever coming back :'( *bows down* kiss-ass


----------



## Lacy (Aug 10, 2008)

*No I didn't find any weed growing on my vacation but found this when I came back.*


theloadeddragon said:


> see any herbs growin on your trip? I always keep eyes peeled for pretty little crops... lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... pretty... what I would do if I saw crops and was on vacation.... nothing, just be happy that there are lots of people growing.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 10, 2008)

hey lace just stop by to say hi..and i bet you love your home more then ever now...being away for so long would do something to me..i love being home...da plantDOC..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

mornin! what a beautiful place on ya avatar, Lacy! CheerS and a big hug to u gal!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*good answer! It just happens to be mine in my own backyard. *


theloadeddragon said:


> lol... pretty... what I would do if I saw crops and was on vacation.... nothing, just be happy that there are lots of people growing.





da plantDOC said:


> hey lace just stop by to say hi..and i bet you love your home more then ever now...being away for so long would do something to me..i love being home...da plantDOC..


*Oh gosh that is an understatement for sure. When we use to come back from interior camping it would seem odd to have running water and refridgeration etc but this time i just missed some time alone. I missed mowing my lawn which I did yesterday...(some of it...bad back) What I really missed was pampering myself in privacy...like doing a facial, (cucumbers on the eyes and all)manicures, pedicures, flossing, teeth whitening etc.....I just never seemed to get ANY time to myself. It seemed to be deemed as selfish but how is a gurl to look after herself with no privacy.*

*I mean come on,.......its not like I am going to walk into the sitting room full of relatives with a blue facial on and sit my butt down and do my nails. It just wasn't readily excepted, although I did my mother-in-laws nails. *



cheetah2007 said:


> mornin! what a beautiful place on ya avatar, Lacy! CheerS and a big hug to u gal!


*Morning cheetah.*
*That is a pic from my vacation pics. Check out my trip...its in my signature.....lots and lots of really cool pictures that i took. *

*Lacy's trippin......*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

will do! u can check me journal's page 99


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*I did already cheetah.*
*Very very lovely plants and your dog is too cuute.*
*Loved the pics and thanks for sharing. I don't spend enough time looking through other people journals *

*Good work cheetah dude. !!!!!!!!!!!*


cheetah2007 said:


> will do! u can check me journal's page 99


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank u Lacy chick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 11, 2008)

hi lacy hope your well.
hows everything going.

have you seen my garden threads?.
would like to hears yourr thoughts?.

thanks


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*my pleasure*


cheetah2007 said:


> thank u Lacy chick!!!!!!!!!





crazy-mental said:


> hi lacy hope your well.
> hows everything going.*the inlaws were rough but its going *
> 
> have you seen my garden threads?.*Not really. I just got back a while ago but I will check them out after I have a much needed nap. *
> ...


*here is another picture of my larger plant. *
*I have some smaller ones out but started them very late because of the trip. I wasn't even sure if I was going to put them out *


----------



## w0bi (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm lost... is lacy around here?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 11, 2008)

*lacy who????.......*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 11, 2008)

*whats that supposed to mean?*


w0bi said:


> I'm lost... is lacy around here?





tipsgnob said:


> *lacy who????.......*


*Lacy who?*
*I thought it was Lacy Poo!*

*You guys are confusing me*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

good fckn mornin everybody! Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*well aren't we in a chipper mood*

*good morning to you too*


cheetah2007 said:


> good fckn mornin everybody! Lacy!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

i jus wanna sleep for a few more hours, but unfortunately....i can't


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*Mee too....*
*I haven't even been to sleep yet*
*Since I have been home I have both dogs and my cat trying to all be as close to me as possible*
*Then one decides to go outside and they all get up*
*Then they come back in all wet from the grass and instantly want to cuddle*



cheetah2007 said:


> i jus wanna sleep for a few more hours, but unfortunately....i can't


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

heheheheh...thats a fucked up situation...i hate when i wanna go to bed imediatly when i go home and i jus get my dog out for 5 minutes, to do her job  ..... and when she find the only mud in my hood and jump in it....hehehe....shower time then  and one hour is lost  hahahah ....cheerZ! Cheetah??!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*well i'm glad YOU think its funny*

*Goodnight cheetah.....trying again*


cheetah2007 said:


> heheheheh...thats a fucked up situation...i hate when i wanna go to bed imediatly when i go home and i jus get my dog out for 5 minutes, to do her job  ..... and when she find the only mud in my hood and jump in it....hehehe....shower time then  and one hour is lost  hahahah ....cheerZ! Cheetah??!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

hehe...sweet dreams Lacy chick! bye bye!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*I stayed up*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

dun u have some killah murderation bud in ur stash, that can make u sleep??


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 12, 2008)

w0bi said:


> I'm lost... is lacy around here?


*Broke her leg......had to shoot her.......*


----------



## w0bi (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh lol. I don't even know what I meant


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*yeah but I was WAY too pumped for any type of weed to knock me out.*


cheetah2007 said:


> dun u have some killah murderation bud in ur stash, that can make u sleep??





Twistyman said:


> *Broke her leg......had to shoot her.......*


*hey!!*



w0bi said:


> Oh lol. I don't even know what I meant


*good answer!*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *hey!!*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2008)

*check this thread out guys.*
*Its hilarious*

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/98516-anyone-lives-out-ct-needs-46.html#post1171961





Twistyman said:


>


----------



## w0bi (Aug 15, 2008)

Lacy i'm soo excited


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*is this like a trick statement......*

*Ok what are you so excited about w0bi?????????*


w0bi said:


> Lacy i'm soo excited


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

YA I WOULD OF ASKED THE SAME THINK REALEY...so how's lacy today ha


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*yo plant doc.....I'm doing ok. I am trying to figure our well because I am having some dude over here on Monday and hubby is going to be away.*

*I'm a bit scared. *


da plantDOC said:


> YA I WOULD OF ASKED THE SAME THINK REALEY...so how's lacy today ha


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yo plant doc.....I'm doing ok. I am trying to figure our well because I am having some dude over here on Monday and hubby is going to be away.*
> 
> *I'm a bit scared. *



Are you scared of being naughty?


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*NOOO!!!!*

*That never entered my mind*

*I'm getting my well looked at*


Zekedogg said:


> Are you scared of being naughty?


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 15, 2008)

You really shoulda said "our well"


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*ummm.......yeah...We are getting OUR well looked at.*

*thanks*



OtisDriftwood;1188134 said:


> You really shoulda said "our well"


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Ok wait*
*But that would mean.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

*that's very orwellian.....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*HUH???*
*orwellian?*

*I don't think you are stoned enough hon*


tipsgnob said:


> *that's very orwellian.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *HUH???*
> *orwellian?*
> 
> *I don't think you are stoned enough hon*


*gotcha...I am getting stoned as we speak....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*me tooooooo*

*hguone denots er'uoy won ko *



tipsgnob said:


> *gotcha...I am getting stoned as we speak....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

Better not take a dog on the space shuttle, because if he sticks his head out when you're coming home his face might burn up.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*but I'm as cool as a cucumber *

*You said.*


tipsgnob said:


> Better not take a dog on the space shuttle, because if he sticks his head out when you're coming home his face might burn up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the mistake a lot of us make is thinking the state-appointed shrink is our friend.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 15, 2008)

*I'm confused. You are talking gibberish to me and I don't know if it is because I am too tired or..................*

*state appointed shrink....huh?*

*I should have had a nap today*


tipsgnob said:


> I think the mistake a lot of us make is thinking the state-appointed shrink is our friend.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

If you lived in the Dark Ages and you were a catapult operator, I bet the most common question people would ask is, "Can't you make it shoot farther?" "No, I'm sorry. That's as far as it shoots."


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*OK who is this????*


tipsgnob said:


> If you lived in the Dark Ages and you were a catapult operator, I bet the most common question people would ask is, "Can't you make it shoot farther?" "No, I'm sorry. That's as far as it shoots."


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OK who is this????*


*it's my evil twin.....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*this isn't you typing......*
*or I'm losing it real quickly......*
*Ok now I'm freaked.......*

*night*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *this isn't you typing......*
> *or I'm losing it real quickly......*
> *Ok now I'm freaked.......*
> 
> *night*


*night doof.....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*sorry tips gnobbbbb*

*I was tired last night*
*and for a while there it didn't sound like yourself........*

*Lacy walks over to tips and slowly and carefully checks him out......*
*circles around and moves her eyes up and down his body...*
*she pokes him in the ribs and laughs.......yep dats you all right*




tipsgnob said:


> *night doof.....*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

HEY LACE what's up with you today...how's the lil doggy's doing...so is the wether nice today..it been shity Hear lol...da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *NOOO!!!!*
> 
> *That never entered my mind*
> 
> *I'm getting my well looked at*


*Oh well...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

*Wasn't hubby away when you got...what was it dryer, lawnmower..I know there WAS a lawnmower thing....damn brain.. doesn't work..... Poor Lacy... abandoned 
again... JK........ whoo hoo more sun...trichs are out..... all good......
*


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *is this like a trick statement......*
> 
> *Ok what are you so excited about w0bi?????????*


 lol Remember like 5 months ago on my first grow. I got arrested for cultivation, controlled substance etc..2 felonies n a mista Well i've been waiting to find out what was gonna happen. First offer was 36 months prison, 3 yrs probation with judification. After my 7500 dollar lawyer and afew months . Thank god it dropped to 3 yrs just felony probation WITHHOLDING judification!! So I'M NOT BECOMING A FELON!!! i'm soo excited lol .... 3 years no smoking pot tho...  Not soo fun


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

w0bi said:


> lol Remember like 5 months ago on my first grow. I got arrested for cultivation, controlled substance etc..2 felonies n a mista Well i've been waiting to find out what was gonna happen. First offer was 36 months prison, 3 yrs probation with judification. After my 7500 dollar lawyer and afew months . Thank god it dropped to 3 yrs just felony probation WITHHOLDING judification!! So I'M NOT BECOMING A FELON!!! i'm soo excited lol .... 3 years no smoking pot tho...  Not soo fun


*Glad to hear it wobi..... man thats a close call...... keep your head down friend...
Be good ................................................................ 
36 months...here you'd have to get popped with about 20 lb. and dealing..
*


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Glad to hear it wobi..... man thats a close call...... keep your head down friend...
> Be good ................................................................
> 36 months...here you'd have to get popped with about 20 lb. and dealing..
> *


Ya ..florida has laws tougher then federal laws when it comes to marijuana!! IT blows donkey ass.. tks man!! N i def will be haha. I figure wit the 3 yrs of clarity I can go get a degree ha


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*LMAO twisty. I had to show this to my hubby and I'm not sure if he thought they were funny or thought me laughing at them was.*

*Thats hilarious!!!!*


Twistyman said:


> *Oh well...... *





Twistyman said:


> *Wasn't hubby away when you got...what was it dryer, lawnmower..I know there WAS a lawnmower thing....damn brain.. doesn't work..... Poor Lacy... abandoned *
> *again... JK........ whoo hoo more sun...trichs are out..... all good......*


*Ok there is a chance of plans. The last plumber I talked to said I had to get my well blown up. I don't know a lot about wells but that sounded a but drastic to me so I called another guy who is coming this afternoon. Hubby has been talking about a back - hoe and that they might possibly have to dig up the hole or pipe or whatever*
*Our well is in the fron of our property. my plants are out back. *
I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*I'm ok. Cleaned the house...weekend chores. *
*Am going to tend to my plants. The one big plant got a bug problem whil;e I was gone. It seems to be pulling through ok....*
*I don't want to spray if I don't have to but I think I will mix some soapy water and get her a bit of a spray down.*

*The doggies are fine. They are exhausted from the 3 walks I took them on yesterday. They're spend.*


*The sun has been out all day today and even yesterday was gorgeous. *

*How are going doing?*


da plantDOC said:


> HEY LACE what's up with you today...how's the lil doggy's doing...so is the wether nice today..it been shity Hear lol...da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*THREE YEARS!!!! No smoking!!!!*
*Oh GAWDDDD! No that is HORRIBLE punishment.*
*Who would do such an awful thing to you. *

*Well...congratulations on becoming a felon. *

*I'm glad you are all excited about it.*

*I can think of better thing to get excited about *




w0bi said:


> lol Remember like 5 months ago on my first grow. I got arrested for cultivation, controlled substance etc..2 felonies n a mista Well i've been waiting to find out what was gonna happen. First offer was 36 months prison, 3 yrs probation with judification. After my 7500 dollar lawyer and afew months . Thank god it dropped to 3 yrs just felony probation WITHHOLDING judification!! So I'M NOT BECOMING A FELON!!! i'm soo excited lol .... 3 years no smoking pot tho...  Not soo fun





Twistyman said:


> *Glad to hear it wobi..... man thats a close call...... keep your head down friend...*
> *Be good ................................................................ *
> *36 months...here you'd have to get popped with about 20 lb. and dealing..*





w0bi said:


> Ya ..florida has laws tougher then federal laws when it comes to marijuana!! IT blows donkey ass.. tks man!! N i def will be haha. I figure wit the 3 yrs of clarity I can go get a degree ha


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy  you got some fire cause what i said was LOL they are withholding judification meaning I'm not becoming a felon. I will not be a felon LOL i wont be charged for any of it, as long as i complete the 3 yrs probation. Which makes it worth it, 3 yrs to still have a future  haha . Silly


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ohhhhhh*

*Ok but still......*

*3 years without toking????*

*Thats brutal enough for me.....*

*But yes it is all good....as long as YOU are happy. *




w0bi said:


> Lacy  you got some fire cause what i said was LOL they are withholding judification meaning I'm not becoming a felon. I will not be a felon LOL i wont be charged for any of it, as long as i complete the 3 yrs probation. Which makes it worth it, 3 yrs to still have a future  haha . Silly


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

I DID 6 mounth's for a 1/2..and i was sick..it cost the state like $100,000..to house me what dumb fuck's..lol..lolda plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I'm ok. Cleaned the house...weekend chores. *
> *Am going to tend to my plants. The one big plant got a bug problem whil;e I was gone. It seems to be pulling through ok....*
> *I don't want to spray if I don't have to but I think I will mix some soapy water and get her a bit of a spray down.*
> 
> ...


*My neighbor popped by the other day and said she had a problem..so I went to see..man she had mites so bad..the leaves looked like someone threw a hand full of icing sugar on them.. nothing but spots..
and TONS of mites... I'm lucky she's not right next to me.. my last neighbor's mites cost me my crop.. I made her a soap spray and gave her a sprayer.. but they were BAD..never seen plants that bad.. plus she got some clones from the bikers and they were sad looking..the ones she started from the seeds I gave her are much better plants..
*


Lacy said:


> *Ohhhhhh*
> 
> *Ok but still......*
> 
> ...


*Hell I go a week w/out smoking and I'm ready to eat glass...
3 years and I'd throw my fat ass off the balcony....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*yes I know Plant.....that is just senseless to me....I still don't get that one just evil*



da plantDOC said:


> I DID 6 mounth's for a 1/2..and i was sick..it cost the state like $100,000..to house me what dumb fuck's..lol..lolda plantDOC


*this guy has cancer and was doing chemo and they lock him up and give him treatment in prison....*





Twistyman said:


> *My neighbor popped by the other day and said she had a problem..so I went to see..man she had mites so bad..the leaves looked like someone threw a hand full of icing sugar on them.. nothing but spots..*
> *and TONS of mites... I'm lucky she's not right next to me.. my last neighbor's mites cost me my crop.. I made her a soap spray and gave her a sprayer.. but they were BAD..never seen plants that bad.. plus she got some clones from the bikers and they were sad looking..the ones she started from the seeds I gave her are much better plants........*
> *the new growth seems to be a LOT better but I can't risk it so I will spray.....all natural arpay of course. *
> 
> ...


*OMG!!! I haven't been without smoke since I started back up a year ago last May.*
*I've been years without toking BUT that was a personal choice. My mind was ready for it.*
*WTF??? who am I kidding????*

*It totally sucked. Hubby quit smoking cigarettes so found it difficult so i quit for him.....*

*Hated it. *


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ohhhhhh*
> 
> *Ok but still......*
> 
> ...


 HAHA well shit i'm not happy!! HAHA but um.. I'd much rather not smoke for 3 yrs n be able to still get my life on track wit a good career and shit, then going to prison or being a felon. I just didnt want the felonies on my record cause it makes it almost impossible to get a good job.!!  I guess I am happy right now anyway. First day of sobriety is going to be hell


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hell I go a week w/out smoking and I'm ready to eat glass...
> 3 years and I'd throw my fat ass off the balcony....*



exactly...


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm stoned..lacy is that ur bike?


----------



## Lacy (Aug 16, 2008)

*yes its my bike*


w0bi said:


> I'm stoned..lacy is that ur bike?


----------



## w0bi (Aug 16, 2008)

haha  I do like, heres my bike !!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 16, 2008)

w0bi said:


> haha  I do like, heres my bike !!


*that's a really nice bike wobi...suzuki is my favorite...although I have honda now ?? I raced a 1992 suzuki gsxr 1100 for a while...it was a beast*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 17, 2008)

*I'm starting a NEW journal tomorrow*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

CooL lacy is starting a new journal...may be you can play better with other on that one!!!lol.lol.so that take ball the tell someone that..sniffing the seat shit but no evryone has respect i guess!!!..da plantDOC


----------



## Lacy (Aug 17, 2008)

*Yeah I will try and be more civil towards others and I generally do BUT when people disrespect me and it is done to purposely piss me off....then no...they are gonna get what they deserve. *


da plantDOC said:


> CooL lacy is starting a new journal...may be you can play better with other on that one!!!lol.lol.so that take ball the tell someone that..sniffing the seat shit *Yeah about THAt comment. I'll deal with HIM later. *but no evryone has respect i guess!!!..da plantDOC


 *Hi plant. We got our plumbing all fixed. Cost us $150.Hubbies happy. *
*How are you doing?*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

LACY NOT EVERYONE UNDERSTAND'S ME ETHER..SOMETIME I THINK PEOPLE THINK IT''S A JOKE TO BE FUCK WITH...da plantDOC


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 17, 2008)

*The last bike I built was a lot like this, but more chrome, on fenders, high pipes, motor and tranny, and the tank was black with flames. I can't seem to find a pic of that bike right now,,,*


----------



## w0bi (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh fun!! a new journal


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *The last bike I built was a lot like this, but more chrome, on fenders, high pipes, motor and tranny, and the tank was black with flames. I can't seem to find a pic of that bike right now,,,*


 WoW that's a cool bike..it look's like it's in the desert!!
hey lace how are you to night??..

da plantDOC


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 17, 2008)

*That's not my Triumph, just a pic I grabbed from a chopper mag that LOOKS like mine ,same bike and set-up, different in details. I sold that bike a few years ago, and can't find any pics of it. Still it gives you the idea, solo seat, Sportster tank, hardtail frame, etc.*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ite.. Lacy do u ride dat motorcycle?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 17, 2008)

*this is my next door neighbors bike...it's setting in my driveway and I never knew why it was there....I would love to have a bike like this...but it looks uncomfortable.*


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 18, 2008)

see that plate on it how it's side way's that 's how my brcket for my bike is COSTOM .lol..da plantDOC


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is my next door neighbors bike...it's setting in my driveway and I never knew why it was there....I would love to have a bike like this...but it looks uncomfortable.*


*Yeah, that's one reason that I sold my Triumph chopper after I finished it, I'm too old to ride hardtails. The other thing was the brakes, I'll never build another one without discs!*


----------



## gimley (Aug 18, 2008)

That triumph is seriously good looking. I love that old look. Someone should start a motorcycle thread where RIU members show off their bikes.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 18, 2008)

Ya then it would not be a grow site..it will be a bike site..i dont know..


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 18, 2008)

gimley said:


> That triumph is seriously good looking. I love that old look. Someone should start a motorcycle thread where RIU members show off their bikes.


*already been done....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 18, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Ya then it would not be a grow site..it will be a bike site..i dont know..


*so da....we can only talk about growing marijuana???*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

it is the primary interest of the site... though, there are are many places on the site to talk about whatever..... whats up Lacy, how are yah?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 18, 2008)

*yea lacy lacy where are you? I hope it's not something theloadeddragon said.....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

hello Lacy chick! hows u?</p>


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*wtf? I just wrote a long post repying back to all these people and it got lost*
*then I decided to just go for something more simple..like the icons*

*If fact i just posted in YOUR journal just before and it was lost too so I don't know how this is gonna go. *

*Oh morning cheeeetah pur-r-r-r*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*It happened again*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Morning morning morning....
It's time to rise and shine...
Morning morning morning
I hope you're feeling fine....
Get out of bed you lazy head...
and you guys stop pulling your head...
Morning morning morning...........










Who the F*** was that...???
*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hey...where're my bars.............. ???*


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> Better not take a dog on the space shuttle, because if he sticks his head out when you're coming home his face might burn up.





tipsgnob said:


> If you lived in the Dark Ages and you were a catapult operator, I bet the most common question people would ask is, "Can't you make it shoot farther?" "No, I'm sorry. That's as far as it shoots."


I am intrigued by your ideas and I would like to sign up for your newsletter.

Unless you're just quoting Steve Allen or Bart Simpson or someone, in which case, never mind.

Hey Lacy how about some pics?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *wtf? I just wrote a long post repying back to all these people and it got lost*
> *then I decided to just go for something more simple..like the icons*
> 
> *If fact i just posted in YOUR journal just before and it was lost too so I don't know how this is gonna go. *
> ...


*sounds like pebcak to me......*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*I have to sign in when I am already signed in. Sorry guys. I know I have a lot of posts to reply to here but I just can't deal with this as is.*



*Later!*


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

Go smoke girl. the server will still hate you when you return


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*well thats not very nice*


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

i didnt mean to hurt your feelings, i just pop in alot and hear your dial up server pains. 

Even if the server hates you i dont


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *well thats not very nice*


*And thats from someone with the community award... a community of p***ks maybe... ??? Hell in a hand basket, I say*


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And thats from someone with the community award... a community of p***ks maybe... ??? Hell in a hand basket, I say*


you seem to be drawn to negativity, i have no clue what the award was for, just because the is a little picture next to my name dont mean shit. 

Maybe if this is a community of P***ks then you should sit out for a while. 

Peace


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*wow..everybody seems a little testy today...*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*What feelings*
*I don't have feelings*
*but thanks anyway*


abudsmoker said:


> i didnt mean to hurt your feelings, i just pop in alot and hear your dial up server pains.
> 
> Even if the server hates you i dont


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*pokes the bong*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*ouch..........................*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*oh sorry. Here let me kiss it betterkiss-ass*







































*Yeah right *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*be careful...I'm a little gassy today....*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> you seem to be drawn to negativity, i have no clue what the award was for, just because the is a little picture next to my name dont mean shit.
> 
> Maybe if this is a community of P***ks then you should sit out for a while.
> 
> Peace


*Thanks for the - 18 rep..I see I'm not the only negative person here.. but leaving your name next time might make you the "better" person..that scared to put your name with your actions.... I was only joking...as I alway do unless I'VE got a problem with someone..I stand by my words and I'm not scared to identify myself...*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*See I can do it too..........*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*twisty dude. love you dearly BUT be careful. *
*If someone negative reps you ...(even if you didn't say anything to the person) you are not allowed to complain about it or you will * 



Twistyman said:


> *Thanks for the - 28 rep..I see I'm not the only negative person here.. but leaving your name next time might make you the "better" person..that scared to put your name with your actions.... I was only joking...as I alway do unless I'VE got a problem with someone..I stand by my words and I'm not scared to identify myself...*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*I just expect someone to stand up to their actions.. I'm in no fight here. I guess my statement was not as general as I intended.. If so, I'll say sorry.... I've never - rep'd anyone till today.. Its a be a man thing... 

Subject closed..
*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*hey twist...I'm not saying I don't agree with you.*
*Thats not what I meant. *

*Here have a hug *
*I'll make it up to you.*

*Ok subject closed.....*




Twistyman said:


> *I just expect someone to stand up to their actions.. I'm in no fight here. I guess my statement was not as general as I intended.. If so, I'll say sorry.... I've never - rep'd anyone till today.. Its a be a man thing... *
> 
> *Subject closed..*
> 
> *done.*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Remember what I said on the phone about picking scabs......

*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*yeah .......................I have no comment.*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah .......................I have no comment.*


*Sooooo...finish drowning your dogs... *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*lol......I know*

* Bad dog mommy I am *



Twistyman said:


> *Sooooo...finish drowning your dogs... *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Remember what I said on the phone about picking scabs......*


*and my wound hasn't scabbed over yet*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hi w0bi.*
*Sorry I missed this some how but yes it is my bike.*


*Its 19 years old and I have had it for that long. It now lives, as of last year, with a good friend of mine. I love speed and am kind of crazy on it at times and he doesn't trust me on it.  I didn't give it away, he just wants me to store it there so I am not tempted to drive it so much.*

*Here is a pic of her.*

*My first bike was a suzuki 400 that I purchased in edmonton and drove it back to Ontario. It was fun. I had gotten rid of a lot of stock on it and replaced it with upgrades.*

*Like shocks, tires, exhaust etc....*

*I miss jumping on my bike and playing with da torque*



w0bi said:


> haha  I do like, heres my bike !!





tipsgnob said:


> *that's a really nice bike wobi...suzuki is my favorite...although I have honda now ?? I raced a 1992 suzuki gsxr 1100 for a while...it was a beast*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

Look Lacy! I thought Id show you my new addition!





He's a little shy here.... lol... I just thought this pic was so cute.






He's a tiny fella!!! 






He's getting along well with my other dog Lulu. He's obviously a lady lover.



Anyway I thought that would make ya smile! Hope all is well w you!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Omg Jamie. You got a yorkie. What a sweetie.*
*What made you decide on a yorkie.*
*Aren't they the sweetest?*
*Or is that a cross?*

*I'd show you a pic but I can't seem to add pictures any more since the site change. *


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Omg Jamie. You got a yorkie. What a sweetie.*
> *What made you decide on a yorkie.*
> *Aren't they the sweetest?*
> *Or is that a cross?*
> ...


Well he was so hard to resist... and yes he is a full yorkie. He is SO sweet. Hes 5 months now and as he gets older he gets more awesome! I believe you showed me a pic... earlier on this thread... many o' months ago. 

Site change??


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here she is. I had to copy paste from another thread.*
*She's about 5 pounds. *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Yes that true I showed you pics of her. *
*Right now she is in a schnauzer cut.*
*Oh...by the way...not sure if they went through this with you but you should get a harness instead of a collar due to the fact that their trachea's are so small and frail that they can easily be damaged. *




jamiemichelle said:


> Well he was so hard to resist... and yes he is a full yorkie. He is SO sweet. Hes 5 months now and as he gets older he gets more awesome! I believe you showed me a pic... earlier on this thread... many o' months ago.
> 
> Site change??


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and my wound hasn't scabbed over yet*


*My turn today..I'm stepping from pile to pile........*



jamiemichelle said:


> Look Lacy! I thought Id show you my new addition!
> He's a little shy here.... lol... I just thought this pic was so cute.
> He's a tiny fella!!!
> He's getting along well with my other dog Lulu. He's obviously a lady lover.
> ...


*My friend has one of those..its so horny it'd mount a shadow....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Awwwww...how adorable. Those pics ate so cute. *
*Thanks for sharing. My dogs are so small that I HAVE to cut the grass more often otherwise they gets soaked from wet grass. *


caliboy80 said:


> cute dogs lacy....
> 
> mine likes to cut the grass and they lay in it





Twistyman said:


> *My turn today..I'm stepping from pile to pile........*
> 
> *welcome to my world*
> 
> ...


*friend has one of those..its so horny it'd mount a shadow....*



*I didn't know shadows got horny*
*Ok I read that wrong ....opps...lol..*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*well yeah......Its awesome *
*thanks for showing it. *


w0bi said:


> haha  I do like, heres my bike !!





jimmyspaz said:


> *The last bike I built was a lot like this, but more chrome, on fenders, high pipes, motor and tranny, and the tank was black with flames. I can't seem to find a pic of that bike right now,,,*


*oh sure Jimmy....we believe you *

*I'm just kidding.  I was just gonna say it looks like a triumph and now just read it wasduh!*



w0bi said:


> Oh fun!! a new journal


*yes sir*





da plantDOC said:


> WoW that's a cool bike..it look's like it's in the desert!!
> hey lace how are you to night??..
> 
> da plantDOC


*yep...I'm good. i have an infraction and don't think I can give or receive any rep?*



jimmyspaz said:


> *That's not my Triumph, just a pic I grabbed from a chopper mag that LOOKS like mine ,same bike and set-up, different in details. I sold that bike a few years ago, and can't find any pics of it. Still it gives you the idea, solo seat, Sportster tank, hardtail frame, etc.*


*OUCH! Hardtail frame.  Not a very comfortable drive. *


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks but i purchased my lights over 6 months ago. *


jsllxm said:


> You don't have to buy two ballasts, two lamps and such and you will save money on that.
> You can email me, [email protected]


*you** better be careful with this. *



mane2008 said:


> Ite.. Lacy do u ride dat motorcycle?


*Hi mane. Yes sir. It is. Sorry to take so long to respond back. I'm slow.*



tipsgnob said:


> *this is my next door neighbors bike...it's setting in my driveway and I never knew why it was there....I would love to have a bike like this...but it looks uncomfortable.*


 *Remember that movie I told you about....the world's fastest ninja....it stars anythony hopkins and in the movie this was the type of bike he drove and worked on.  triumph style...*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

infraction?
U got alot of pages.. So what strain u growin?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yes the site under went an upgrade and now, "according to 'Rollie' the site owner, is run by 3 bad ass servers to under go all the activity here. *
> 
> *Yes that true I showed you pics of her. *
> *Right now she is in a schnauzer cut.*
> *Oh...by the way...not sure if they went through this with you but you should get a harness instead of a collar due to the fact that their trachea's are so small and frail that they can easily be damaged. *


Thanks for telling me that. I do have a harness but he cant stand it. He rolls all over the place trying to get it off. But I am going to try to use it now that you said that. And your lil one is so precious!!!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Its been done already...like tips said.  It was really cool. There's people with ducata's and bruie??? I forget the name but a real kick ass bike either way;D*


gimley said:


> That triumph is seriously good looking. I love that old look. Someone should start a motorcycle thread where RIU members show off their bikes.





da plantDOC said:


> Ya then it would not be a grow site..it will be a bike site..i dont know..


*toke and talk...almost anything goes....or at least that was the impression...or I 'think' *



tipsgnob said:


> *already been done....*


*yep...*



tipsgnob said:


> *so da....we can only talk about growing marijuana???*


*noooooooooooooooo*



mane2008 said:


> infraction?
> U got alot of pages.. So what strain u growin?


 *Hi again mane. This journal is actually two grows in one. I orderede seeds from bcseedking.com and got a mixed seed selection.  It rocks. I highly suggest it mane. *
*You bra you *



jamiemichelle said:


> Thanks for telling me that. I do have a harness but he cant stand it. He rolls all over the place trying to get it off. But I am going to try to use it now that you said that. And your lil one is so precious!!!


*He will almost chew his legs off just so you do not use it BUT gurl trust me on this....*
*Use tough love here. Make him wear it because you really will regret it later. We are just getting our used to hers now because she started wheezing and having trachea problems already. *

*They are stubborn little dogs and because they are so tiny they get away with lots...you know what i mean I'm sure. *


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Its been done already...like tips said.  It was really cool. There's people with ducata's and bruie??? I forget the name but a real kick ass bike either way;D*
> 
> *toke and talk...almost anything goes....or at least that was the impression...or I 'think' *
> 
> ...


K I will make sure I make him start wearing it  and ya he is stubborn he just got used to the leash!! 
He is very dramatic and cant take any pain - even if I pick him up funny he yelps but hes getting tougher. He got stung by a bee and I thought he was going to die! His eyes were rolling back in his head and his body went limp. He went into shock said the vet...but I didnt realize how dif they were compared to other dogs.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*thanks Jamie. you are gonna just adore yours too. My hubby used to be one of these guys that would make fun of anyone with a small dog. He'd call them wuss's and tell them that their dogs are gay. the whole nine yards. *
*When we lost our shepherd this little one became his treasure. He will defend her with his life and now says he will always have small little dogs. They're easier to look after.*

*Plus he says they are chick magnets and he is right. The 1st motel we stayed at on our trip there was a group of chicks all parying from a bridal shower. They were getting on the loaded side and when they saw my hubby wif these little dogs they all came over and my hubby was in heaven...chatting it up with these half drunk babes. ....lol*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*smootchie says hi to all the little dogs...she thinks she is a border collie...*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*can I call you? *









tipsgnob said:


> *smootchie says hi to all the little dogs...she thinks she is a border collie...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*sure.........*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jacky Murda says High  to Smootchie


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> Jacky Murda says High  to Smootchie


*I like jackys marijuana plant....*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

so, u like my marijuana plant


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> so, u like my marijuana plant


*sure that's a nice looking plant...I bet the dog is a handful..*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yes she is  .....soz fo jackin Lacy chick! Mwah!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

hey lacy..y did it make me agree to the riu rule's..befor i posted this post..That was odd!!!

so how's LACY today so did ya get a chance to start your new seed's!! or your new grow i shoud of said...lol..lol So cool talk to ya soon Lacy!!!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 20, 2008)

..............................................................




cheetah2007 said:


> oh yes she is  .....soz fo jackin Lacy chick! Mwah!





da plantDOC said:


> hey lacy..y did it make me agree to the riu rule's..befor i posted this post..That was odd!!!
> 
> so how's LACY today so did ya get a chance to start your new seed's!! or your new grow i shoud of said...lol..lol So cool talk to ya soon Lacy!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

hey lacy what's up with you today..how's the lil doggy's..so cute!!!So did ya get some seed planted..oh can you take a quick pic of your outdoor tree i seen it last week..so i would like to see how big it got this week!!!!da plantDOC


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*My God lacy...where are you taking that sheep........... ? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

*what lacy does with her sheep is a personal thing...*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what lacy does with her sheep is a personal thing...*


*I like the avatar... Is that a tumor .... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I like the avatar... Is that a tumor .... *


*cool...tumor humor..........*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thanks Jamie. you are gonna just adore yours too. My hubby used to be one of these guys that would make fun of anyone with a small dog. He'd call them wuss's and tell them that their dogs are gay. the whole nine yards. *
> *When we lost our shepherd this little one became his treasure. He will defend her with his life and now says he will always have small little dogs. They're easier to look after.*
> 
> *Plus he says they are chick magnets and he is right. The 1st motel we stayed at on our trip there was a group of chicks all parying from a bridal shower. They were getting on the loaded side and when they saw my hubby wif these little dogs they all came over and my hubby was in heaven...chatting it up with these half drunk babes. ....lol*


Thats just two funny!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey Lacy whasup? hey jamie whasup ? lmao! two chicks here....i love riu  heheheh


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

lacy check out my plant do you like it???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

i like it!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

but u dun ask me.... hehehe


----------



## Lacy (Aug 22, 2008)

..........................


da plantDOC said:


> hey lacy what's up with you today..how's the lil doggy's..so cute!!!
> 
> 
> So did ya get some seed planted..oh can you take a quick pic of your outdoor tree i seen it last week..so i would like to see how big it got this week!!!!da plantDOC





Twistyman said:


> *My God lacy...where are you taking that sheep........... ? *


............*lol..*



tipsgnob said:


> *what lacy does with her sheep is a personal thing...*


.................



Twistyman said:


> *I like the avatar... Is that a tumor .... *


*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................................*



tipsgnob said:


> *cool...tumor humor..........*





jamiemichelle said:


> Thats just two funny!


.....



cheetah2007 said:


> hey Lacy whasup? hey jamie whasup ? lmao! two chicks here....i love riu  heheheh


..............



da plantDOC said:


> lacy check out my plant do you like it???


......



cheetah2007 said:


> i like it!


................



cheetah2007 said:


> but u dun ask me.... hehehe


................*lol*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

moooooorniiiiin Lacy chick!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> moooooorniiiiin Lacy chick!


 


....................................................................................


----------

